# Der DI-Diskussions-Thread



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2008)

Für Alle, die gerne über die digitale Fotografie diskutieren gibt es jetzt diesen Thread.

Damit bleibt dieser etwas sauberer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/multimedia-sonstige-hardware/1994-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread.html

Viel Spaß beim Knipsen





 Blogs & Homepages fotobegeisterter User:



Fransens Foto-Blog - The World is mine


----------



## pixelflair (17. Dezember 2008)

Als kleiner Tipp kann ich hier auch für alle Leute mit ner SpiegelReflex das DSLR-Forum empfehln. Dort sind auch Profis vertreten die immer wieder gut Tipps haben.

DSLR-Forum


Nun aber auch mal meine Frage... Wie schärft ihr eure Bilder? Mit welchen Methoden und fotografiert ihr RAW oder direkt JPEG?


----------



## Kathodion (17. Dezember 2008)

Nur RAW, second question selektiver Scharfzeichner PS CS 3. Noch fragen?^^


----------



## HeNrY (18. Dezember 2008)

RAW, Unscharf maskieren in PS oder wenn es schnell gehen muss gleich in Lightroom


----------



## guntergeh (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Meine nächste Anschaffung wird eine 50mm Festbrennweite. Meine Frage hierzu nun. Soll ich das EF 50mm 1:1,4 nehmen oder in ein EF 50mm 1:1,8 investieren und die übrigen 200 euro für ein zusätzliches zoom nehmen?

Über das 1:1,8 habe ich viel positives gehört. Dazu gehört sich auch der Preis von unter 100 Euro. Leider soll die Verarbeitung nicht so toll sein (Kunststoffbajonett), der Autofokus ist zudem bei offener blende zu langsam wodurch der schärfepunkt bei kleinster Bewegung verutscht. Für das 1:1,4 sprechen die gute Verarbeitung und Abbildungsqualität sowie der USM.


----------



## HeNrY (18. Dezember 2008)

Für das 1.8er sprechen das Kunststoffbajonett (super leicht und tut was es soll, nämlich das Objektiv mit dem Body verbinden und das Objektiv wiegt vielleicht 150g) und der geringe Preis.
Das sich der Fokus bei 1,8 und geringster Bewegung verschiebt ist normal, liegt nunmal an der geringen Schärfeebene - das heißt: ÜBEN. (Beim 1,4er wird es noch schwieriger).

Negativ am 1,4er:
Lahmer USM, hoher Preis und sauempfindlich (stellst du es einmal etwas doller auf den Fokusring ab ist der AF gleich hin..)


----------



## guntergeh (18. Dezember 2008)

@Henry.

Ah ok. naja werde noch bis nach Weihnachten warten aber ich bin mir noch total unschlüssig. Weiß jemand wo man sich so ein Objektiv mal für nen tag oder 2 ausleihen kann um mal zu testen?

@sky

Für makros z.b. geht der Hochpassfilter ganz gut. Filter -> Sonstige Filter -> Hochpass-Filter -> maximal 10 einstellen -> in den ebenen-optionen -> Ineinander kopieren. Ebenenmaske anlegen und da pinseln wo man es schärfer haben will bzw. wo nicht, je nachdem wie die maske eingestellt ist.


----------



## Kathodion (18. Dezember 2008)

www.rentalens.ch - Objektiv- und Kameravermietung
hier kann man objektive mieten


----------



## guntergeh (18. Dezember 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> www.rentalens.ch - Objektiv- und Kameravermietung
> hier kann man objektive mieten



Leider nur mit Kreditkarte und durch die Schweiz sicher auch nicht die günstigsten Versandkosten.


----------



## HeNrY (18. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht find ich die Seite noch, moment.

#E#
Die sollen ganz gut sein:
http://lensavenue.com/
(Sitz in München)


----------



## Kathodion (19. Dezember 2008)

ach ja und wegen dem 50 mm. rate ich dir eher zu einem 1.2 IS objektiv. denn man sagt ja das objektiv macht das bild nicht die kamera. Ist natürlich au ein wenig teurer. aber ich bestelle meine objektive immer über hongkong spez. shop wo ich alle meine objektive her habe. sind dort viel günstiger.
 Shop kann man über eaby erreichen spot spöter noch denn namen falls es dich interessiert


----------



## HeNrY (19. Dezember 2008)

Jaja, und Gewährleistung ist nicht.


----------



## guntergeh (19. Dezember 2008)

Mal abgesehen von der Gewährleistung sind mir über 1000 Euro für ein Objektiv einfach zu teuer. Besonders da ich noch nicht mal weiß ob das so das richtige ist für mich. Ich habe da meine finanzielle Grenze und die sollte den Wert eines EF 50 mm 1,4 USM nicht überschreiten. Über das dreifache an Wert übersteigt das Budget dann doch bei weitem.


----------



## Kathodion (20. Dezember 2008)

Ach so. Also über eBay habe ich nochnie Problem gehabt und ein befreundeter Profifotograph der kauft auch immer dort ein. Von ihm habe ich ebbe auch den Tipp. Über ebay hast du eigentlich auch gute unterstützung in fällen die eigentlich nicht auftretten sollten. Und dann gitbs ja noch die wertunge, bei einem solchen kauf, schau ich natürlich darauf das dieser verkäufer eine 100 % positive reputation hat. und wie viele Stückzahlen bzw. Artikel er verkauft hat. Daran kann man sehr gut erkennen ob er serios ist oder nicht.

Aber das 1.4 USM ist auch ganz flott. ein freund von mir hat das ich durfte es ein paar mal ausleihen zum bilder machen in dunklerer umgebung ( Konzert, Gottesdienst) und das ist wirklich noch mal etwas anderes als mit einem 2.8 USM.


----------



## TheSomberlain (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd ebenfalls das 50 f1.4 nehmen, da hast sicherlich am meißten von. Zudem bietet es trotz seines Mikro-USM Full Time Manual im One Shot AF Modus (Fachchinesisch ftw ) Also du kannst wie bei den teuren Ring-USM Modellen bei eingeschalteten AF noch manuell in den Fokus eingreifen und ausrichten.
Die Abbildungsleistung ist halt auf Niveau einer guten Festbrennweite, besser geht net.

Ich selbst hab noch das alte 50 F1.8 I von 1987, aber das Alter macht der Linse überhaupt nicht zu schaffen, sie läuft und läuft. Abbildungsleistung find ich auch super und auch das Bokeh ist sehr angenehm. Das einzige was nen bisschen nervt ist der AF-Motor.

Aber dafür gibts dann bald das 100er Makro mit Ring-USM, dann ist Ruhe 

Wenn man Blende 1.2 haben will, sollte man lieber das EF 85 1.2 nehmen, dieses ist von der Qualität, Abbildungsleistung und Bokeh besser als das EF 50 1.2.

Für den ambitionierten Amateur empfehlen sich als L-Objektive mMn fast nur die 70-200er (Egal ob F4 oder F2.8 / mit oder ohne IS) oder das 24-105 (bzw -70) oder die Luftpumpe 100-400 

@ Kathodion: Seit wann hattn das 1.2er nen IS? oO


----------



## guntergeh (20. Dezember 2008)

Werde wohl doch zum 1,8er greifen. Als Einsteig in die FB-Welt denk ich mal ist das Objektiv ausreichend. Falls nicht lassen sich die Teile auch recht gut wieder verkaufen ohne riesen Verlust zu machen. 

Zusätzlich soll es nun ein Zoom werden. Hab mir da zwei Objektive ausgeguckt. Zum einen das Sigma 70-300mm 4-5,6 DG MACRO APO oder das Sigma 28-300mm 3,5-6,3 DG Macro. Das 70-300 ist wohl etwas lichtstärker. Habe jedoch auch eine ziemliche lücke im Brennweitenbereich. Durch Crop hätte ich halt mit dem 28-300 einen riesigen Brennweitenbereich der auch an das Kit recht gut anknüpft. Leider ist das 28-300 auch knapp 100 euro teurer.

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich die in diesem Preissegment liegt mit ähnlicher Brennweite?


----------



## HeNrY (20. Dezember 2008)

@Kathodion:
Canon sagt dir bei einer Rechnung, welche nicht Deutsch ist - nix mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung!
Zudem sitzt dann dein Händler irgendwo in China oder Japan - ergo, lange Versandzeiten (egal ob hin oder zurück) und zudem ist es teuer.


----------



## TheSomberlain (20. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar: Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS!

Das Suppenzoom von Sigma is ne Krücke und wenns nen 70-300er sein soll, dann nur das von Canon, hab selbst das 70-300 von Tamron und das ist ziemlich gleichwertig mit dem Sigma und hat ganz klar seine Schwächen. Zum Beispiel CA's, hab teilweise so große Farbsäume, dass ich sie nicht wegretuschiert bekomme! Zudem ist die AF-Geschwindigkeit elendig langsam!

Und natürlich hast du beim Canon 55-250 nen Bildstabilisator, der bei 250mm schon recht wirksam ist.


----------



## guntergeh (20. Dezember 2008)

Achso was ich noch vergessen habe. Ich möchte was Objektive angeht flexibel bleiben. Man weiß nie was die Vollformat mal kosten. Würde mich nur ärgern wenn dann kein Objektiv mehr zu verwenden ist.


----------



## HeNrY (20. Dezember 2008)

FF wird bei Canon immer mindestens 1400€ kosten


----------



## Kathodion (20. Dezember 2008)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Ich würd ebenfalls das 50 f1.4 nehmen, da hast sicherlich am meißten von. Zudem bietet es trotz seines Mikro-USM Full Time Manual im One Shot AF Modus (Fachchinesisch ftw ) Also du kannst wie bei den teuren Ring-USM Modellen bei eingeschalteten AF noch manuell in den Fokus eingreifen und ausrichten.
> Die Abbildungsleistung ist halt auf Niveau einer guten Festbrennweite, besser geht net.
> 
> Ich selbst hab noch das alte 50 F1.8 I von 1987, aber das Alter macht der Linse überhaupt nicht zu schaffen, sie läuft und läuft. Abbildungsleistung find ich auch super und auch das Bokeh ist sehr angenehm. Das einzige was nen bisschen nervt ist der AF-Motor.
> ...



wie du schon gesagt hast fachchinesisch hab mich anscheinend verschrieben^^.
soll vorkommen hat man mir schon gesagt.


----------



## guntergeh (21. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> FF wird bei Canon immer mindestens 1400€ kosten



Maybe, irgendwann und ich habs mal übrig. 

Will den Thilo ja nicht immer schwärmen hören.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm, irgendwie sind meine beiden Cams nicht so das wahre, zum fotografieren...

Die Olympus µ720SW hat einen rotstich bei innenraum ohne Blitz, Macro mit Blitz ist Mist, Einstellmöglichkeiten sind erbärmlich.
Die Finepix f40fd ist hier besser, hat aber deutliche Schattenbildung...

Pest und Cholera irgendwie...


----------



## Lee (21. Dezember 2008)

Den Rotstich solltest du durch einen anderen Weisabgleich beheben können. Das wirkt Wunder (wenn es wirklich daran liegt).

Mit Schattenbildung meinst du die Schattenbildung beim Blitzen? Lass doch das Blitzen und belichte einfach länger...


----------



## HeNrY (21. Dezember 2008)

Oder mehrere Lichter mit Diffusor


----------



## Kathodion (21. Dezember 2008)

Was benutz ihr für zusatz material zu fotographieren, ich meine Polfiler und so n zeug?


----------



## HeNrY (21. Dezember 2008)

Gar nüx


----------



## pixelflair (21. Dezember 2008)

noch gar nichts-.- im moment hab ich nur meine Cam + Objektiv. Im neuen Jahr kommen aber Graufilter, Polifilter & nen Metz Blitz noch zu meiner süßen e410 dazu ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Den Rotstich solltest du durch einen anderen Weisabgleich beheben können. Das wirkt Wunder (wenn es wirklich daran liegt).


Da kann man aber nur irgendwelche Standardprofile wählen, wirklich manuell justieren kann man bei der µ720SW nicht.
Und ist auch nur ohne Blitz vorhanden...

Achso: blitzen geht nicht, da im 'Macro2' Profil das irgendwie nicht geht, das brauch ich aber für wirklich nahe Nahaufnahmen...



Lee schrieb:


> Mit Schattenbildung meinst du die Schattenbildung beim Blitzen? Lass doch das Blitzen und belichte einfach länger...


Ja, beim blitzen.

Und ohne Ständer ists nicht gut, ohne Blitz zu knipsen...


----------



## Lee (21. Dezember 2008)

> Da kann man aber nur irgendwelche Standardprofile wählen,



Irgendein Profil wie "Glühlampe" oder ähnliches vorhanden? Das hat bei meiner alten und neuen Pentax immer den leichten Rotstich "entfernt"...



> Und ohne Ständer ists nicht gut, ohne Blitz zu knipsen...



Dann würde ich sagen, kauf dir ein Stativ... Wenn man ein wenig sucht findet man schnell etwas günstiges...

Ich habe ein 16€ billiges Hama Klapperstativ 1,5m Höhe (Frei justierbar). Das ist zwar wirklich klapprig, erfüllt aber mit Selbstauslöser seinen Zweck und ich bin nicht mehr auf den Blitz angewiesen...

Ansonsten könntest du halt noch versuchen den Blitz auf eine schwächere Stufe einzustellen, wobei ich nicht weiß, was dabei verändert wird...


----------



## guntergeh (22. Dezember 2008)

Meinungen zum Canon EF 75-300mm/ 4-5,6/ USM ?


----------



## Kathodion (22. Dezember 2008)

Könntest du dich nicht für ein Canon EF 70-200mm 2.8 erwärmen kostet halt auch ni bisschen mehr


----------



## guntergeh (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte, würde ich mich weniger darüber informieren wie gut bzw. schlecht günstige Objektive sind.


----------



## TheSomberlain (22. Dezember 2008)

Ähm EF 75 (!) - 300 und 70-200 2.8 sind so ca 800€ Unterschied aber egal.

Ich würd dir von abraten, es ist halt ne alte Linse. Spare lieber nen bisschen und kauf dir dann das 70-300 USM oder das 70-200 L f4, dass bei Offenblende schon pervers gut ist. Liegen beide bei ca. 500€. Das 70-200er wäre halt später auch konvertertauglich (zB Kenko 1.4x) mit funktionierendem Autofokus (4*1.4 = Blende 5.6, funktioniert also).

Wenns wirklich günstig sein, dann das Canon 55-250 IS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Irgendein Profil wie "Glühlampe" oder ähnliches vorhanden? Das hat bei meiner alten und neuen Pentax immer den leichten Rotstich "entfernt"...


THX, da hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 
Wobei ich mich frag, warum das bei 'Glühlampe' geht und 'Leuchtstoffröhre' nicht, obwohl ich 'ne Röhre hab.



Lee schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen, kauf dir ein Stativ... Wenn man ein wenig sucht findet man schnell etwas günstiges...
> 
> Ich habe ein 16€ billiges Hama Klapperstativ 1,5m Höhe (Frei justierbar). Das ist zwar wirklich klapprig, erfüllt aber mit Selbstauslöser seinen Zweck und ich bin nicht mehr auf den Blitz angewiesen...
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du halt noch versuchen den Blitz auf eine schwächere Stufe einzustellen, wobei ich nicht weiß, was dabei verändert wird...


Bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig, werd mir mal bald ein anständiges holen (müssen)...


----------



## guntergeh (23. Dezember 2008)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Ähm EF 75 (!) - 300 und 70-200 2.8 sind so ca 800€ Unterschied aber egal.
> 
> Ich würd dir von abraten, es ist halt ne alte Linse. Spare lieber nen bisschen und kauf dir dann das 70-300 USM oder das 70-200 L f4, dass bei Offenblende schon pervers gut ist. Liegen beide bei ca. 500€. Das 70-200er wäre halt später auch konvertertauglich (zB Kenko 1.4x) mit funktionierendem Autofokus (4*1.4 = Blende 5.6, funktioniert also).
> 
> Wenns wirklich günstig sein, dann das Canon 55-250 IS.



Danke für die Empfehlung. Damit kann ich was anfangen  Klingen beide recht interessant und ich werde wohl doch lieber auf eines der zwei Objektive sparen.


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. Dezember 2008)

Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt. Ich sag es aus Erfahrung 

(Besagtes Tamron 70-300)


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2008)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte, würde ich mich weniger darüber informieren wie gut bzw. schlecht günstige Objektive sind.




Nimm das 70 - 200er von Sigma (2.8).

Ist P/L Top.

Habe selber zwar nicht Canon (bin auf Nikon).
Kann aber aus guter verwandschaftlicher Quelle berichten, dass das Objektiv sehr gut an der 350D und der 5D läuft.

Bilder die mit diesen Kombis gemacht wurden, haben es schon auf Homepages und CD-Booklets geschafft.

BSP:
Marshall & Alexander - Try To Remember | M&A Ötigheim 2008 Teil II

Denn: Warum so lange auf nen Porsche sparen, wenn der GTI genau so viel Spass macht?


----------



## HeNrY (23. Dezember 2008)

Die Serienstreuung bei den Sigmas ist da allerdings sehr hoch :/ (und der AF kommt nicht an den der Canons heran  )
Ich hab das 70-200 f/4 L und bin überglücklich damit^^


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja, der HSM kann mit dem USM schon mithalten, das ist nicht das Problem, klar nen Ring-USM ist schon geil, aber naja, man kann nicht immer alles haben (Wobei ich am liebsten auch nur Ring-USM Objektive hätte, dass ist fast so wie mit den Festbrennweiten, die machen ja auch süchtig  ).

Wenn man einen Händler vor Ort hat würde ich mir das Sigma mal für 2-3 Stunden ausleihen und Testbilder machen, die zuhause in Ruhe auswerten, analysieren, Fotofreunde fragen und dann entscheiden.
Beim Canon würd ichs einfach mitnehmen. Wenn bei Canon nen Fokus net passt, gehts nach Willich und gut ist. Aber bei Sigma ist das meißt nerviger, da stimmt manchmal auch nach der Justage der Fokus nicht.

Das Ganze soll nicht Gegen-Sigma sein! Interessiere mich selbst für das 80-400 bzw 120-400 von Sigma, aber Sigma ist einfach nen bisschen wie Lotto


----------



## HeNrY (23. Dezember 2008)

Der HSM kann bei weitem nicht die Geschwindigkeit des AFs von einem 85/1.8 oder 70-200/4 erreichen ;D Die fokussieren fast so schnell wie das menschliche Auge - für Sport (f/4 für Outdoor) einfach perfekt - oder eben für Schnappschüsse...


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. Dezember 2008)

Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass ein 70-200 f2.8 mehr Glass bewegen muss als ein 70-200 f4. Das 85 f1.8 ist auch schneller als das 85 f1.2!


----------



## HeNrY (23. Dezember 2008)

Das 70-200/2.8 von Canon ist fast genauso schnell ;D


----------



## Kathodion (25. Dezember 2008)

Schaut ihr beim Kauf eurer Objektive darauf ob sie Vollformat tauglich sind oder nicht? Bei Canon sind es ja die EF Vollformat und die EFS für halb format oder wie man dem auch immer sagen will.


----------



## TheSomberlain (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde theoretisch nicht drauf achten, bis auf das EF-S 60mm Makro gibt es nicht so viele Linsen die nicht VF-tauglich sind, die mich interessieren würden (Obwohl, das Tamron 17-50mm natürlich auch).

Zudem würd ich aufs FF erst in einigen Jahren wechseln, da kann man auch mal ne Linse austauschen nach so ner Zeit

Meine Wünsche wenn ich das Geld hätte wären irgendwie so:
300er oder 400er Festbrennweite
70-200 F4 IS USM
Tamron 17-50
EF 100 mm Makro (oder evtl doch das 150er von Sigma?)
und noch nen UWW, wobei das def. nicht sehr wichtig wäre.

Klar, ist arsch teuer, aber soll ja auch zur Zeit nur Wunschdenken sein, aber wie man sieht bist auf das Tamron, kein Crop-Objektiv 

Als nächstes gibt es nen Speedlite 430EXII, den brauch ich definitiv, der interne Blitz ist schliesslich nicht so schön zum Aufhellblitzen und Metz und Sigma Blitze hatte ich shcon inner Hand und getestet, die gefielen mir nicht so.


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann jetzt auch endlich meine ersten Gehversuche in der Fotografie machen. Unterm Weihnachtsbaum lag doch tatsächlich eine Sony A350 + Tamron 18-200 

...ich war kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt.


----------



## guntergeh (26. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es zwischen den Objektiven einen Unterschied?

Canon Objektiv EF 70-200 mm f/4L USM: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

Canon EF 70-200mm/ 4/ 0L USM Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin Leute. Ich habe mir eine Digicam von meiner Tante ausgeliehen. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem, ohne Blitz sehen die Bilder so unscharf aus =(  

Welche Einstellungen sind denn am besten? Hab irgendwas mit ISO gelesen. 
Die Kamera ist eine "Casio Exilim  EX-Z60". 

Hab keine Ahnung welche Einstellungen die besten sind =/


----------



## HeNrY (27. Dezember 2008)

@gunter:
das eine ist von Amazon vertrieben, das andere nicht 
Ich hab mir meines bei Amazon direkt bestellt 

@freak:
kurze verschlusszeit benutzen 
die resultiert aus großer blende (kleine blendenzahl) und hohem ISO-wert.

--übrigens--
die EF-S-Objektive sind NICHT tauglich für's vollformat, der Spiegel würde mit dem Glas kollidieren!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> @gunter:
> das eine ist von Amazon vertrieben, das andere nicht
> Ich hab mir meines bei Amazon direkt bestellt
> 
> ...




Großer Blende? o.O 

Also der höchste Isowert den ich einstellen kann ist 400, wenns auf auto bleibt dann steht da manchmal beim knipsen Iso 800.  

Am besten setze ich hier mal die einstellungen rein 


Edit; So das kann ich einstellen: 

Aufnahme: 

*Fokus *= AF / Makro / PF / unendlich / MF    = *standard "AF" *
*Serienaufnahme* = AUS / Serienblitz / Norm. Verschlussz. / Kurze Verschlussz.  = *Standard "AUS" *
*Selbstauslöser* = AUS / x3 / 2sek /10sek  = *Standard "AUS" *
*Anti-Verw*.  = Automatisch / AUS   = *Standard "Auto" *
*AF-Bereich* = Punkt / Multi   = *Standard "Punkt" *
*easy-Aufnahme* = AUS / EIN  = *Standard "AUS" *
*L/R-Taste* = AUS / Selbstauslöser / ISO / Weißabgleich / EV-Verschiebung / Fokus  = *Standard "AUS" *
*Schnellverschluss* = EIN / AUS = *Standard "AUS" *
*Tonaufnahme* = EIN / AUS =* Standard "AUS" *
*Gitter *= EIN / AUS = *Standard " AUS" *
*Digitalzoom* = EIN / AUS  = *Standard "EIN" *
*Durchsicht* = EIN / AUS = *Standard "EIN" *

Qualität 

*Bildgröße* = 6m  / 6m 3:2 / 4m / 3m / 2m / vga    = *Standard "6m" *
*Qualität* = FEIN / NORMAL / ECONOMY  = *Standard "NORMAL"*
*Weißabgleich* = Auto / Sonne / bewölkt / Schatten / N / D    =* Standard "Auto" *
*ISO* = Auto / 50 / 100 / 200 / 400  = *Standard "Auto" *
*Messung* = Multi / Punkt/ Mittenbetont = *Standard "Multi" *
*Schärfe* = -2 / -1 / 0 / +1 / +2  = *Standard "0" *
*Sättigung* = -2 / -1 / 0 / +1 / +2  = *Standard "0" *
*Kontrast *= -2 / -1 / 0 / +1 / +2  = *Standard "0" *
*Blitzintensität*  = -2 / -1 / 0 / +1 / +2  = *Standard "0"* 
*Blitzassistent* = Auto / AUS  = *Standard "Auto" *


Kann mir einer die beste Kombi zusammenstellen? Ich hab echt kein Plan von


----------



## TheSomberlain (27. Dezember 2008)

Mh, aufgrund der wenigen Einstellmöglichkeiten:

Iso: Auto und Blitz an!

Blitzintensität evtl +1 setzen, könnte noch helfen. Aber ansonsten is da nicht viel zu machen.


War heute unterwegs, nach nem Blitz gucken und nen Kumpel wollte nen EF 100mm Makro haben. Ich muss sagen, dass die preislichen Unterschied echt dreist sind. Der eine Händler will fast 90€ mehr haben für nen Speedlite 430 EXII wie der MediaMarkt. Ich verstehs ja, dass der Einzelhandel teurer ist, aber irgendwann hört es doch auf. Was denkt ihr davon? Oder doch lieber im Internet kaufen und auf die Beratung + Testen verzichten?


----------



## guntergeh (27. Dezember 2008)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Mh, aufgrund der wenigen Einstellmöglichkeiten:
> 
> Iso: Auto und Blitz an!
> 
> ...



Hmm ich denke das kommt darauf an was es wirklich preislich im konkreten Fall ausmacht.

Habe heute mal bei uns im Media Markt geschaut. Da kostet das Canon EF 70-200 f4 usm ca. 150 Euro mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte mal Fragen was ich beim Fotografieren beachten sollte und welche Einstellungen ich an meiner Sony DSC-W300 machen sollte.


----------



## guntergeh (30. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal Fragen was ich beim Fotografieren beachten sollte und welche Einstellungen ich an meiner Sony DSC-W300 machen sollte.



Ein einfacher Tipp von mir für gute Fotos. Man muß dabei fühlen. Im Grunde ist ja die Kamera egal. Ne Gute Kamera erleichtert nur ungemein. Ein Rezept für die Einstellungen der Kamera kann man aber nicht geben. Hierfür sind die Motive und Situationen einfach zu unterschiedlich. Es kommt halt darauf an was du fotografieren möchtest und wie es gestalterisch wirken soll.


----------



## TheSomberlain (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du gute Bilder machen willst, gibts nur eine Möglichkeit: Geh nach draußen oder wohin auch immer, und mach Fotos. Du machst eigentlich nur dann bessere Bilder, wenn du viel übst!

Das ist eigentlich das ganze Geheimnis


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

OK werde ich machen. 
noch ne frage auch falls ihr mich jetzt für bescheuert haltet: was hat es mit belichtungszeit und verschlusszeit auf sich?


----------



## TheSomberlain (30. Dezember 2008)

Das wird jetzt mal etwas ausführlicher:

Vorweg: Es gibt 2 verschiedene Typen von Shuttern (Verschlüssen), a) mechanische, b) elektrische.
Vorweg2: Belichtungszeit = Verschlusszeit

Bei DSLR's kommt eigentlich nur der mechanische zum Einsatz (Ausnahme: D90 und die Horst, wenn die Videofunktion läuft). Dabei musst dir das Ganze so vorstellen: Dein Sensor der das Bild aufnimmt, ist hinter dem ersten Verschluss verdeckt, so als wenn du einfach ne Platte davor hälst. Wenn du jetzt die Kamera auslöst, also ein Bild aufnimmst passiert folgendes:
Der erste Shutter wird gelöst und fährt von (sagen wir) links nach rechts weg, so dass Licht auf den Sensor fallen kann. Dieser nimmt jetzt durch das einfallende Licht das Bild auf. Die Verschlusszeit sagt jetzt eigentlich nur, mit wieviel Verzögerung der 2. Verschluss ausgelöst wird. Wenn z.B. ne Belichtungszeit von 1/160 s wählst, wird der 2. Verschluss 1/160s nach dem 1. Verschluss losgeschickt.
Dieser rast dann ebenfalls über den Sensor und bedeckt diesen dann, so dass kein Licht mehr auf den Sensor fällt. Das Bild ist jetzt sozusagen fertig aufgenommen und weitergeleitet an den Bildprozessor, der die Daten des Sensors in ein Bild umwandelt.

Dann werden noch die beiden Verschlüsse wieder in Ausgangsposition gebracht, also der 1. vor den Sensor und der 2. in Bereitschaft zum hinterher eilen.


Wenn du jetzt zum Beispiel blitzt bei deiner Kamera, wird die Kamera dir als kürzestmögliche Verschlusszeit 1/200 anbieten (+/- 1 Stufe). Diese Verschlusszeit ist die kürzeste, bei der der komplette Sensor einmal frei liegt, d.h. das Licht vom Blitz (Das ja extrem kurz abbrennt, viel kürzer als wir es sehen wegen dem "nachbrennen" in den Augen) trifft dann auch auf den Ganzen Sensor. Würde man eine kürzere Belichtung wählen, wäre nur das halbe Bild geblitzt und das andere Dunkel, weil da schon der 2. Vorhang den Sensor bedeckt während der Biltz zündet.
(Aber auch das kann man umgehen, dafür brauch man einen [meißt externen] Blitz, der High Speed Synchro unterstützt, der feuert dann beim belichten mehrere Blitze ab statt nur einem, aber das is hier net so wichtig).

Jetzt noch kurz zum elektrischen Verschluss:
Beim Elektrischen Verschluss wird der Sensor freigegeben, dh er nimmt Licht auf. Dann wird über einen elektrischen Impuls irgendwann das Senden der Daten an den Bildprozessor gestoppt und das Bild wäre abgeschlossen. In diesem Moment muss der Mechanische Verschluss (den die Kamera auch hat/haben muss) aber noch nicht wieder den Sensor verdecken, es wird nicht die Bildaufnahme gestoppt sondern halt das Senden der Daten.

Ich hoffe man kanns verstehen, wenn nicht, frag ruhig


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

Ah ok, soweit verstanden. Dann hab ich bei meiner Sony noch direkt neben der Verschlusszeiteinstellung die Möglichkeit den Blendenwert zu verändern (zB F2.8 oder F5.6). Was hat es denn damit auf sich? Wenn ich darin etwas verändere gibt es immer einen leisen Mechanischen "klick".


----------



## TheSomberlain (30. Dezember 2008)

Fotografieren lernen - Der Fotolehrgang im Internet - Fotokurs / Fotoworkshop / Fotoschule

da werden sie geholfen


----------



## Lee (31. Dezember 2008)

Der Fotolehrgang im Internet ist wirklich gut... Der ist echt zu empfehlen...

Aber dennoch: Üben ist das wichtigste. Den Fotolehrgang habe ich erst entdeckt, nachdem ich mir den Großteil meiner Kentnissen durch ausprobieren selbst erarbeitet habe (auch wenn diese im Vergleich zu euren mickrig sind ).


----------



## sportline105 (31. Dezember 2008)

gibts denn einigermaßen vernünftige, aber doch recht günstige makro objektive? hab ne Nikon D40 mit dem kit-objektiv, welches aber für makros ungeeignet ist


----------



## guntergeh (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal eine etwas ältere Mittelformat-Kamera fotografiert. Schaut nicht so genau hin. Sie sollen nur zeigen was die Blende überhaupt ist. Objektiv ist ein 80mm 2,8 von Carl Zeiss Jena. Der höchste Blendenwert war bei diesen drei bildern 22.


----------



## sportline105 (1. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ah ok, soweit verstanden. Dann hab ich bei meiner Sony noch direkt neben der Verschlusszeiteinstellung die Möglichkeit den Blendenwert zu verändern (zB F2.8 oder F5.6). Was hat es denn damit auf sich? Wenn ich darin etwas verändere gibt es immer einen leisen Mechanischen "klick".


mal ganz kurz erklärt^^ mit der blende kannst du bestimmen, wie viel licht durchs objektiv soll. dadurch kannst du z.b. auch bei hellem licht längere belichtungszeiten wählen, ohne dass das bild überbelichtet ist. außerdem ist die bestimmt die blende die tiefenschärfe. eine kleinere blendenzahl bedeutet eine größere öffnung der blende, also ist bei F2.8 die blende weiter geöffnet als bei F5.6 . je größer die blende, desto kleiner die tiefenschärfe. 
nehmen wir mal an, du fotografierst eine person vor einer wand: wenn die blende weit geöffnet ist (z.b. F2.8), kommt viel licht auf den film bzw den sensor, dadurch hast du kurze belichtungszeiten, jedoch wird das gesicht scharf, aber die wand unscharf. wenn du das gleiche bild jetzt mit einer kleineren blende aufnimmst (z.b. F5.6) dann ist die belichtungszeit länger, da der film bzw der sensor (bei gleicher ISO-empfindlichkeit) länger braucht, um die gleiche lichtmenge aufzunehmen. das gesicht und auch die wand scharf zu erkennen. 

um kürzere belichtungszeiten zu erreichen, kannst du auch die ISO-empfindlichkeit anheben, was jedoch (vor allem bei kleinen kameras mit kleinen sensoren) verstärkt zu bildrauschen führt.

wie sich eine große blende auswirkt, kannst du sehr schön auf dem bild von guntergeh erkennen. das objektiv ist scharf, aber die kamera selbst ist leicht unscharf, der hintergrund ist sehr unscharf. mit einer kleineren blende z.b. 15 wäre der hintergrund schärfer.

ich hoffe ich hab alles korrekt und verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2009)

Ah ok danke


----------



## guntergeh (1. Januar 2009)

Du kannst die Blende super als Gestaltungswerkzeug verwenden.

Bei Landschaftsaufnahmen wählt man einen etwas höheren Wert und somit geschlossene Blende. Dadurch werden alle Details des Bildes, auch die in der ferne scharf dargestellt. Porträtaufnahmen und Makros sollte man mit weit offener Blende machen. Dadurch zieht man den Blick des Betrachters aufs wesentliche da alles außerhalb des Fokus verwaschen wird. Wichtig ist jedoch auch, dass objektive bei offener Blende eine nicht so hohe Abbildungsleistung besitzen. Sollte also immer etwas abgeblendet werden.


----------



## sportline105 (1. Januar 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> gibts denn einigermaßen vernünftige, aber doch recht günstige makro objektive? hab ne Nikon D40 mit dem kit-objektiv, welches aber für makros ungeeignet ist


wär schön wenn mir da vllt jemand helfen könnte


----------



## guntergeh (1. Januar 2009)

In niedrigen Preislagen darfst du keine große Erwartungen haben was Qualität an geht. Günstige Objektive sind zwar prinzipiell nicht schlecht. Meist will man aber nach kurzer Zeit mehr. Kenn mich bei Nikon nicht so aus. Gibt aber wohl günstige <200 Euro Objektive von Sigma und Tamron mit Brennweiten von 70-300mm als Makro. Was die Qualität betrifft kann ich jedoch nicht viel dazu sagen. Ich schätze jedoch das du in dieser Preisklasse Objektive bekommst die an die der Kit-Objektive herankommt. 

Ich würde da wohl lieber noch etwas sparen und dann ein gutes und eventuell auch etwas teureres gönnen.


----------



## sportline105 (1. Januar 2009)

es gibt doch auch fürs objektiv ne vorsatzlinse, fisheye oder so nennen die sich glaub ich. an sowas hab ich eher gedacht, aber da bin ich mir über die quali recht unschlüssig


----------



## guntergeh (1. Januar 2009)

Für Makros wären da Nahlinsen oder zwischenringe besser. Aber ja die gibt es etwas günstiger. Irgendwer hier im Forum hat solche zwischenringe. Henry glaub ich oder?


----------



## HeNrY (1. Januar 2009)

Ich? Nee 
Hab alles außer Zwischenringen^^ (eine Nahlinse kauf ich mir aber noch für mein 70-200)


----------



## sportline105 (1. Januar 2009)

wie sehen die nahlinsen denn aus?


----------



## HeNrY (1. Januar 2009)




----------



## guntergeh (1. Januar 2009)

Ok dann war es wer anders.


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Januar 2009)

Mal ne kurze frage, was haltet ihr vom IS beim mitziehen? Bei Zeiten brauch ich ein Tele, jetzt stellt sich eigentlich nur die Frage ob mit IS oder nicht. Der Haupteinsatzzweck werden Autorennen sein, das heißt immer sehr gute Lichtbedingungen.

Ich habe gehört der IS kann bei Mitziehern von Vorteil sein, wenns etwas dunkler ist und man eine lange Belichtungszeit für für einen großen Unschärfebereich benutzen möchte. 

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage ob es sich Lohnt auch bei meinem Einsatzzweck ein Tele mit IS zu nehmen, oder ob ich den getrost weglassen kann?

Ich hoffe jemand hat damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wenn die ersten Rennen wieder starten, werde ich mir mal vom Wannseesprinter das 55-250 IS ausleihen und mal selbst ausprobieren, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht. Aber jetzt warte ich mal, was ihr dazu sagen könnt 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Lee (5. Januar 2009)

Ich würde eines mit IS nehmen. Du wirst ja wahrscheinlich auch einmal etwas anderes als Autorennen fotographieren.  Ich könnte mir mein Tele nicht ohne Bildstabi vorstellen...

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Was meinst du mit "mitziehen"?


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Januar 2009)

Stimmt eigentlich, ich werde zwar auch was anderes fotografieren, aber ich werde mal eins ausprobieren. Das Problem ist nur, für´s gleiche Geld gibts (wenn man keinen IS nimmt) schon welche mit mehr Brennweite und USM, zb. 75-300 4-5.6 USM und ein USM wird bei den schnellen Autos wohl wichtiger sein als ein IS, habe ich mir so gedacht.

Mal gucken was die anderen dazu noch sagen 

Mitziehen ? Wikipedia

Besser kann ichs auch nicht erklären 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## guntergeh (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn er ein Auto nur so fotografiert steht ja alles still und es fehlt die Dynamik. Man erkennt auch nicht ob das Auto jetzt fährt oder nicht außervielleicht an sich drehenden rädern etc. Wenn man den Fokus auf den Wagen legt und die Kamera während des auslösens in die Fahrtrichtung des Wagens mitzieht verschwimmt der Hintergrund. Björn hatte da mal schöne Beispiele im Di-Thread mit Fahrrädern gepostet. Ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her.

Ich würde auch lieber auf einen schnellen Fokus wert legenund zum USM greifen. Das wird wohl eher eine Übungssache sein.


----------



## Lee (5. Januar 2009)

Ist diese Mitziehen Technik nicht ziemlich schwer? Ich meine man muss doch während der Belichtung beim hochgeklappten Spiegel dem Auto mit der selben Geschwindigkeit folgen, oder so ähnlich...

In dem Fall hat USM natürlich Vorrang...

Edit: Bei meiner Cam habe ich kein Problem, da sind alle Objektive stabilisiert^^ Nur ist der Pentax AF schnarchlahm, da nützt mir das nichts mehr


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ist diese Mitziehen Technik nicht ziemlich schwer? Ich meine man muss doch während der Belichtung beim hochgeklappten Spiegel dem Auto mit der selben Geschwindigkeit folgen, oder so ähnlich...



So schaut's aus. Du wirst dich aber gekonnt dem Tempo des Fahrzeugs anpassen, sobald du es eine Weile mitverfolgst. Bei der Serienbildfunktion scheint man zwar immer kurz vor einem epileptischen Anfall, wenn das Auge stets durch den Sucher blickt, aber schnell wirst du dich an das Tempo deines Motivs gewöhnen.

Wenn du dir ein USM schnappst, Bond2602, wirf einen Blick auf ein vernünftiges Einbeinstativ; ohne brichst du dir den Nacken  Im Ernst: Dein Körper macht auch unwillkürliche Bewegungen, die du nicht dauerhaft unterdrücken kannst - selbst mit ausatmen oder ähnliche Tricks . Da die Hauptlast dem Einbein überlassen ist, darfst du dich getrost mit dem Fotografieren beschäftigen. 

Mit IS und ohne USM, wie bei mir der Fall, bekommst du am Ende durchaus gute Ergebnisse. Gut, ich möchte euch nicht den IS als neues Weltwunder verkaufen, aber deutlich wird der Vergleich, wenn ihr Mitzieher freihändig mit eingeschaltetem und ohne IS gegenüber stellt.

Zwei Veranschaulichungen für Mitzieher:

Ein berechenbares und ein "dynamisches" Motiv.


----------



## TheSomberlain (5. Januar 2009)

Für den Motorsport ist der IS bei Canon vorallem im Mode 2 sehr interessant, wenn nur die Horizontalen Bewegungen reduziert werden. Vertikal ist eher uninteressant bzw durch Übung vermeidbar!

Wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach aber der USM, da je nach Perspektive sehr schnell nachfokussiert werden muss (Je frontaler man vor dem Auto steht) und es da einfach nichts besseres gibt.

@ Lee: Pentax hat doch auch nen schnelles Autofokussystem (SDM), oder sind die immernoch schnarchlangsam?


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Januar 2009)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Für den Motorsport ist der IS bei Canon vorallem im Mode 2 sehr interessant, wenn nur die Horizontalen Bewegungen reduziert werden.



*hüstel* Leider kann ich derartige Teleobjektive nicht bezahlen 

Wie gesagt, ich teste erstmal eins (*zu Wannseesprinter schiel*) und entscheide dann ob mir der IS geholfen hat und/oder ob mit 250 mm reichen.

Im Momment tendiere ich zu dem 75-300 USM, wegen des USMs, der 50 mm mehr Brennweite und dem günstigeren Preis. Wie die Qualität von dem ist, kann ich noch garnicht beurteilen, ich warte jetzt erstmal ab.

Das Einbein ist schon in Arbeit 

Danke erstmal für eure Einschätzungen.

MfG Bond2602


----------



## HeNrY (5. Januar 2009)

Guck mal im DSLR-Forum nach Fotos etc.
Ich find das 75-300 viel zu langsam... bin aber auch durch mein 85/1.8 und mein 70-200/4 verwöhnt :/


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2009)

Kann mir als Anfänger bitte mal jemand einen Link posten, wo ich diese ganzen Abkürzungen wie USM, IS, usw. nachlesen kann? Gibt es da vielleicht eine gute Anlaufstelle mit einem leicht erklärten Content?


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2009)

*USM/HSM/SWM/AF-S* (Canon, Sigma, Nikon, Nikon) = Ultra/Hypersonic Sonic Motor = Ultraschall Motor - wenn es ein Ring-USM ist, ist er schnell, leise, verschleißfrei und bietet FTM, wenn es kein echter USM ist (mir ist gerade der Name entfallen), arbeitet er auf der Art und Weise eines Schrittmotors - ergo laut und langsam.

*FTM* = Full Time Manual - das heißt man kann während des Autofokus-Vorgangs in den Vorgang selbst eingreifen. (Sonst nicht, da würde man den AF-Motor zerstören)

*IS* (Canon) / *VR* (Nikon) = Image Stabilizer / Vibration Reduction = Bildstabilisator. Stabilisert kleine Bewegung der Horziontalen und oder Vertikalen. 
Hilft bei Schüssen ohne Stativ, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf sich bewegende Objekte.

Beim Fokussieren kommt es aber auch immer auf die Glasmenge drauf an, die bewegt werden muss. So fokussiert ein 70-200/4 L wesentlich schneller als ein 70-200/2.8 L. Da steckt fast doppelt soviel Glas drin. Ebenso ein guter Vergleich mit dem 85/1.8 und dem 85/1.2 L.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2009)

Mein Held thx. Gleich nach den Prüfungen werde ich mich im Februar mit meiner Kamera beschäftigen. Eigentlich kann ich es nicht mehr abwarten, aber das Studium geht leider vor. -.-


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2009)

Hehe, kenn ich 
Bei Fragen - fragen *g


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Januar 2009)

HeNrY, bist du sicher das du das 75-300mm 4.0-5.6 III *USM* meinst?

Das kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen, dass das 75-300 USM so langsam ist, denn das hat ja zumindest ( achtung, der Begriff den du gesucht hast *g) einen Micro USM, der immerhin - ich möchte behaupten - fast so schnell ist wie ein Ring USM deines 70-200 L.

Und in diesem Verhältniss, wie schnell würdest du dann das 55-250 einschätzen? 

Das wäre ja mehr als unterirdisch 

Ich hoffe du hast dich vertan, anders kann ich mir das gerade nicht erklären 

Ach übrigens, habe ich eine geschlagene halbe Stunde damit verbracht, im DSLR-Forum einen Objektivthread mit Beispielbildern des "75-300mm 4.0-5.6 III USM" zu finden. Ich denke mal es gibt einfach keinen 

Wenn du einen findest, fress ich mein Stativ mit Senf 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2009)

So, mein 70-200/4 L und mein 85/1.8 fokussieren beide unter einer halben Sekunde über den ganzen Fokusbereich, also von Naheinstellgrenze bis unendlich. Das schaffen sonst nur die anderen weißen L-Objektive von Canon 
Zudem kann man bei den weißen auch noch den Fokusbereich begrenzen von 1,2m - unendlich oder von 3m - unendlich. Das verkürzt den Weg nochmal.
So, und es ist bei dir nen Micro-USM, also wieder mit Getriebe und soweiter, du hast nur keinen normalen Motor mit Spule wie man es sonst kennt, sondern eben einen Ultraschallmotor an dessen stelle. Es wird also wieder mit Übersetzern das Glas bewegt und nicht direkt durch den USM selbst.

Der des 55-250 ist schon recht fix im Vergleich zu einem Tamron 55-200, aber verglichen mit den beiden oben genannten Objektiven eine Krücke ;D
(Imho sind das die schnellsten von Canon)

Übrigens: gleiche Optik, nur anderer Mikromotor 
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=391108&highlight=75-300


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Januar 2009)

Puh mus ich doch nicht mein Stativ essen 

Ja, den Link hatte ich auch schon gefunden, ich hätte nur vermutet, dass sich durch den anderen Motor vielleicht irgendetwas an der Qualität ändern würde und das die dann einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Wenn du das so sagst, muss ich wohl alles einmal ausprobieren. Ich hoffe mein Händler des vertrauens hat so ein 75-300 USM da 

Also wenn das 75-300 USM genauso schnell ist wie das 17-85 IS USM (was ich bei der Motorshow benutzt habe), dann wär das für mein Empfinden sehr schnell. Dann wüsste ich auch nicht wie du das als langsam empfinden kannst 

Ich hatte natürlich noch nie so ein 70-200 4L oder 85/1.8 in der Hand gehabt, desswegen kann ich die Geschwindigkeit nich einschätzen.

Kennst du die Geschwindigkeit des 17-85 IS USM?

MfG Bond2602


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2009)

nö


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Januar 2009)

...


----------



## TheSomberlain (8. Januar 2009)

so, war gerade erstmal im örtlichen MediaMarkt und hab neues Spielzeug gekauft und gesehen.

Gekauft: 
4 Ansmann Akkus für meinen Blitz
3x 4GB Ultra II SD-Speicherkarten von SanDisk. Die hingen da für 8€ das Stück, da konnt ich net widerstehen (:
Und noch ne CD für mich zur Belohnung^^

Gesehen:
Eine Horst (Ist ja schon ganz nett, das Teil, reizt irgendwie schon^^)
Sigma und Tamron 70-200 2.8. Mördergeräte! Definitiv! Sowas will ich vor meiner 450D haben 
Liebäugle ja mit dem Canon 70-200 f4 IS wegen der Abbildungsleistung, aber ich glaub ich brauch auch noch irgendne "dicke" Linse


----------



## der_yappi (8. Januar 2009)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> so, war gerade erstmal im örtlichen MediaMarkt und hab neues Spielzeug gekauft und gesehen.
> 
> Gekauft:
> 4 Ansmann Akkus für meinen Blitz
> ...



3 mal 4GB Karten? Wozu so viel? 

Mir langt eine 4GB Karte. Ist aber dafür ne Extreme III. Geht ab wie Nachbars Lumpi.

Bei den Linsen würde ich persönlich das Sigma nehmen (dann allerdings für Nikon).
Mein Onkel hat das u.a. für seine 350D und seine 5D.
Und er ist vollauf damit zufrieden.
Das Canon soll schon ein klasse Teil sein, vor allem auch beim Preis.
Schade das Nikon so eines nicht hat


----------



## HeNrY (8. Januar 2009)

Man kann nie genug haben ;D
Habe aber auch nur einmal 2 und 4 GB (CF ist ja wesentlich teurer, dafür aber auch schneller und zuverlässiger ;P)


----------



## guntergeh (8. Januar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Man kann nie genug haben ;D
> Habe aber auch nur einmal 2 und 4 GB (CF ist ja wesentlich teurer, dafür aber auch schneller und zuverlässiger ;P)



Einmal hätte in dem Fall gereicht 

Ich hab einmal 4 GByte Extreme III und einmal 16 GByte Extreme II. Die Geschwindigkeit ist für mich völlig ausreichend.


----------



## TheSomberlain (8. Januar 2009)

Naja, auf dem Konzert am Montag, wovon ich ja auch Bilder gepostet hab, hab ich auch 400 Bilder gemacht (in JPEG). Da war die 2 GB Karte voll, hätte aber auch mehr machen können. 
Und was wenn ich irgendwann nur noch RAW fotografiere? Ich selektiere eich wenig an der Kamera, da ich dort nur aufgrund des Histogramms entscheiden kann, schärfe kann man da nicht wirklich beurteilen. Da läppt sich was auf Fototouren


----------



## HeNrY (8. Januar 2009)

@gunter, das Forum veräppelt mich momentan, es produziert dauernd doppelposts...
@somber:
naja, bei solchen Gigs mach ich auch immer an die 800 (in RAW) und selektiere am Rechner.


----------



## guntergeh (8. Januar 2009)

@Henry:
Du hast doch auch das Canon EF 50mm 1:1,8 II oder?

Meins kam diese woche und bin noch bissl am probieren. Wollte mal wissen was du so für Erfahrungen gemacht hast was die optimalen Einstellungen angeht. Also bei welcher Blende usw. das Objektiv die beste Bildqualität bringt.


----------



## HeNrY (8. Januar 2009)

Jo, hab^^
Blende 8 ist sehr knackig, 2.8 ist imho auch super (bei Portraits ist weniger manchmal mehr  )


----------



## Bond2602 (8. Januar 2009)

Heute sind auch 2 Packete für mich gekommen, wen es interessiert:



Spoiler



Profi-Blasebalg für Kamera- und Sensorreinigung
quenox Umkehrring (Retro) 58mm für Canon EOS Bajonett
Marumi UV Filter 58mm
Makro Zwischenringe für alle Canon EOS EF D-SLR
Protection Ring für Objektiv in Retrostellung Canon 
Gegenlichtblende JJC für Canon EF-S 18-55 EW-60C 

und

ein Walimex Einbeinstativ

wirklich gute Qualität für 14,50 bei Amazon und dazu noch 170 cm lang

Insgesamt natürlich viel zu teuer, aber man(n) muss sich auch mal was gönnen 



Ich werde später mal ein paar Bilder Posten, was die Sachen so ausmachen 

Ach zur Speicherkartenfrage wollte ich nur meinen Senf dazugeben und sagen ich habe eine 8 gb Extreme III. Sehr schnell an der 450D, so an die 16 mb schafft sie darin an schreibgeschwindigkeit.

Und es gehen so 500 RAWs drauf, das reicht mir, zumal ich nicht ausschließlich in RAW fotografiere 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## adler93 (9. Januar 2009)

Welches Stativ passt eigentlich auf zu einer Maginon DC5390 ? Die hat unten ein kleines Plastikgewinde ich denke mal das wird fürs Stativ sein oder?


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2009)

Imo sind die Gewinde genormt, sprich alle Stative sollten passen...

Ich kann mich allerdings auch irren...


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Januar 2009)

So, nun die angedrohten Bilder 

1. Bild: Kit-Objektiv an der Nahgrenze bei 18mm. Offenblende 3,5.

2. Bild: Kit-Objektiv an der Nahgrenze bei 55mm. Offenblende 5,6.

3. Bild: Kit-Objektiv mit Zwischenring 1 bei 55 mm. Offenblende 5,6.

4. Bild: Kit-Objektiv mit Zwischenringen 1+2 bei 55 mm. Offenblende 5,6.

5. Bild: Kit-Objektiv mit Zwischenringen 1+2+3 bei 55 mm. Offenblende 5,6.

6. Bild: Kit-Objektiv in Retrostellung bei 55 mm. Blende 22.

7. Bild: Kit-Objektiv in Retrostellung bei 18 mm. Blende 22.

---

Bei allen Fotos habe ich auf das rote Bärchen fokussiert. Ich habe bei den Retroadapteraufnahmen noch einen UV Filter als Linsenschutz benutzt.

Außerdem habe ich die Blende 22 genommen, damit man wenigstens noch ein klein wenig Schärfentiefe hat, um noch was zu erkennen. Man sollte speziell beim letzten Foto (Vergrößerung ca. 4,5:1) maximal eine Blende von 8 nehmen, da sonst Beugungsunschärfen entstehen.

Ich hoffe ihr seht nun das ungeheure Potenzial von Zwischenringen und dem Retroadapter 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Januar 2009)

Wow, echt nett, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Quali da so gut ist. 
Das Eqipment kostet ja nicht so viel oder? Retroadapter schätz ich mal so 30 EUR und dazu noch nen Kupplungsring, um den Filter auf die Rückseite zu schrauben. Und Filter sind ja auch nicht so teuer.

Hab grad mal gegoogelt und auf http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/retroadapter/retroadapter.php gibts auch no Retro-Fotos. 

Irgendwie mag ich Makroaufnhamen, mal sehen obs bei mir dieses ja für ne DSLR reicht, dann weiß ich gleich welche Spielzeuge ich brauch.

Edit: Welche gebrauchten DSLR-Modelle der einzelnen Marken sind denn so zu empfehlen? Meine Canon Eos 500 hab ich damals bei Ebay gekauft zu einem recht glücklichen Preis. Aber mittlerweile bekommt man die analogen ja nachgeschmissen.
Was taugen die neuen Geiz-Cams? Einige DSLRs gibts ja schon ab gut 300 EUR, teils mit Kit. Canon und Nikon sind natürlich beleibt, aber was taugen die restlichen Marken? Bei meiner Eos ist eine 35-80mm Kitscherbe dabei, aber die wird für DSLRs wohl nur begrenzt taugen. Das wäre ja so ne art Minizoom für Arme... 
Insofern muss ich wohl nicht bei Canon bleiben.
Z.B. die Olympus E-420 SLR-Digitalkamera inkl. EZ-1745 gibts bei Amazon demnächst zum Mediamarkt-Preis für 299 EUR. Kommt man an gebrauchte noch billiger ran. 200 EUR wären genial.


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

DSLRs bekommste doch mittlerweile hinterher geschmissen  die unterschiede zu ner kompaktkamera sieht man schon bei den günstigen einsteigermodellen, wie z.b. meiner Nikon D40


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Januar 2009)

Das Equipment ist leider viel zu teuer ^^

Der Retroadapter kostet 19 euro, der Kupplungsring für den Filter kostet 10 euro und der Filter selbst 11, um mal einige der Sachen zu nennen.

Für alles zusammen + Einbein hab ich 100 euro rausgeworfen 

Hat sich aber soweit gelohnt , man muss sich auch mal was gönnen 

Wenn die gebrauchten DSLRs nicht zu alt sind, kann man fast alle empfehlen (ja, man kann das so pauschalisieren ). Wichtig ist, dass du mit der zurecht kommst. Man kann nich einfach sagen Canon is besser als Nikon, oder andersrum.

Die kleinen Olympus cams (E-4xx) haben ein ganz gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Da gefällt nur manchen Leuten nicht, dass die so klein ist.

Wir helfen dir gerne mit der Kaufberatung wenn du genau sagst so und soviel will ich ausgeben, wenn du sagt, so günstig wie möglich, würde ich an der E-410 mit Kit ansetzen, dass hat meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes p/l verhältniss, wie oben schon erwähnt.

Wenn du weißt du kannst deine alten Objektive noch benutzen, kann ich zu der 1000D raten. Die kostet im momment so 380 euro mit Kit.

Wie gesagt, musst du für dich entscheiden, welche dir gefällt 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## TheSomberlain (10. Januar 2009)

Dein Objektiv/Deine Objektive die zur EOS500 gehören passen auch an alle digitalen EOS-Kameras, von daher bietet sich hier vllt Canon an. Aber ansonsten machen sich die Marken net viel, höchstens noch in der Auswahl (Canon und Nikon gibts mehr Objektive als für Sony oder Olympus zB). Aber man braucht eh nur einige wenige im Normalfall.


----------



## Lee (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn du noch alte Eos Objektive hast, bietet sich eine Canon wirklich an...

Ansonsten, schonmal im Pentax Lager nachgesehen? Ab und zu gibt es die K200D wirklich günstig in MM´s und Saturnen. Neulich erst gab es glaube ich ein Angebot für 299 im Kit... Ok die Cam sah in dieser Fassung recht strange aus (Silber, normal ist Schwarz) aber das beeinträchtigt ja nicht deine Fotokünste...

Mit einer Pentax hat man halt die Pentax Nachteile, das soll nicht unerwähnt bleiben...


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

ich würde dir auf jeden fall raten, nicht nur im netz zu gucken, sondern auch mal ins geschäft zu gehen, und die cams in die hand zu nehmen! vor allem vom gewicht her unterscheiden die sich oft. auch wie sie in der hand liegen ist unterschiedlich, ich glaub die olympus e-410 hat keinen ausgeformten griff, was mir z.b. nicht gefällt. da liegt meine D40 schon besser in der hand.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Januar 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Das Equipment ist leider viel zu teuer ^^
> 
> Der Retroadapter kostet 19 euro, der Kupplungsring für den Filter kostet 10 euro und der Filter selbst 11, um mal einige der Sachen zu nennen.
> 
> ...


Was haste von den restlichen ~50 EUR noch gekauft, oder ging das für den Einbein drauf? ^^
Aber schau, ein brauchbares günstiges Makro wird auch ab ~200 EUR aufwärts kosten, das ist immer noch mehr. Und die Fotos mit einem günstigen Makro werden nicht so viel besser werden, schätz ich mal.



> Wenn die gebrauchten DSLRs nicht zu alt sind, kann man fast alle empfehlen (ja, man kann das so pauschalisieren ). Wichtig ist, dass du mit der zurecht kommst. Man kann nich einfach sagen Canon is besser als Nikon, oder andersrum.


Ich kenne im Grunde nur Canon und kam damit ganz gut zurecht, wobei die EOS irgendwann im Schrank verschwand. Analoge SLR hat halt den Nachteil, dass man nur eine begrenzte anzalh bilder pro film machen kann und dann ca 1 Woche warten muss, um zu sehen, was man falsch gemacht hat. Das hat mich damals frustriert, zumal wird kurz darauf eine Kompakt-Digi von Nikon gekauft haben (die allerdings auch recht grauenhaft ist verglichen mit aktuellen 100 EUR Cams).
Ich hab zwar mit der Eos 500 schon eine Reihe schöner Fotos hingebracht (z.B. verschneiter Olympiapark in München damals), aber ich will das ergebnis halt gern sofort sehen und die Aufnahme ggf. wiederholen.


> Die kleinen Olympus cams (E-4xx) haben ein ganz gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Da gefällt nur manchen Leuten nicht, dass die so klein ist.


Ich hab nen Saturn-Markt in der Nähe, da werde ich mir die DSLRs bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen.


> Wir helfen dir gerne mit der Kaufberatung wenn du genau sagst so und soviel will ich ausgeben, wenn du sagt, so günstig wie möglich, würde ich an der E-410 mit Kit ansetzen, dass hat meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes p/l verhältniss, wie oben schon erwähnt.


Momentan habe ich keine 300 EUR oder mehr über, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich bald. bin ja nun quasi fertiger Diplominformatiker und gehe demnächst auf Arbeitssuche.
Trotzdem ziele ich auf eine günstige Cam ab. Meine Frage wäre halt, ob sich gebrauchte z.B. über Ebay lohnen, oder obs sinnvoller ist die neuen Einsteigermodelle zu shoppen.

Im Grunde bin ich immer noch Anfänger, auch wenn ich analog schon etwas Erfahrungen sammeln konnte. Equipment habe ich auch keins, bei der Eos langte mir das Kitobjektiv und der eingebaute Blitz, weil ich fast immer draußen bei Licht fotographiert habe. Stativ hab ich damals auch keins gekauft.



> Wenn du weißt du kannst deine alten Objektive noch benutzen, kann ich zu der 1000D raten. Die kostet im momment so 380 euro mit Kit.


Ich weiß, dass ich es kann, die Frage ist nur, ob es Sinn macht, deshalb extra wieder eine Canon zu kaufen. Die Kameras sind gut, aber halt auch imho ne Ecke teurer als andere Marken. 
Das 35-80mm ist bei ner DSLR halt nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes, oder?



TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Dein Objektiv/Deine Objektive die zur EOS500 gehören passen auch an alle digitalen EOS-Kameras, von daher bietet sich hier vllt Canon an. Aber ansonsten machen sich die Marken net viel, höchstens noch in der Auswahl (Canon und Nikon gibts mehr Objektive als für Sony oder Olympus zB). Aber man braucht eh nur einige wenige im Normalfall.


Der Four-Thirds-Standard wird ja von mehreren Firmen verwendet. Olympus, Pentax und Sony, oder? Oder gehören die mittlerweile eh zusammen?
Wie wichtig ist ein Reinigungssystem? Die Olympus haben ja Ultraschall-Reinigung des filters, bei einigen Canons steht was von EOS-Reinigungssystem im Mediamarktprospekt. 



sportline105 schrieb:


> ich würde dir auf jeden fall raten, nicht nur im netz zu gucken, sondern auch mal ins geschäft zu gehen, und die cams in die hand zu nehmen! vor allem vom gewicht her unterscheiden die sich oft. auch wie sie in der hand liegen ist unterschiedlich, ich glaub die olympus e-410 hat keinen ausgeformten griff, was mir z.b. nicht gefällt. da liegt meine D40 schon besser in der hand.


Stimmt, da fehlt der Griff bzw. es ist nur eine Mulde vorhanden. Muss ich echt mal im Geschäft anfassen, wie das ist. Ich kenne es nur mit Griff.


----------



## Lee (10. Januar 2009)

> Der Four-Thirds-Standard wird ja von mehreren Firmen verwendet. Olympus, Pentax und Sony, oder? Oder gehören die mittlerweile eh zusammen?



Meines Wissens nach lediglich von Leica, Olympus und Panasonic. 

Sony und Pentax haben beide jeweils andere Bajonette und größere Sensoren (1,5 Crop)...

Aber ja, am wichtigsten ist es die Kameras in der Hand zu haben...
Die kleinen Olys und Canons sagten mir überhaupt nicht zu... Meine Pentax ist schön groß und schwer und liegt vorzüglich in der Hand. Unteranderem deswegen wurde es diese, sonst hätte ich ein Canon System genommen...


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Januar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was haste von den restlichen ~50 EUR noch gekauft, oder ging das für den Einbein drauf? ^^
> Aber schau, ein brauchbares günstiges Makro wird auch ab ~200 EUR aufwärts kosten, das ist immer noch mehr. Und die Fotos mit einem günstigen Makro werden nicht so viel besser werden, schätz ich mal.



Das Einbein hat nur 14,50 gekostet, sagte ich ja schon, zumindest im Spoiler 

Nocheinmal mit Preisen:



Spoiler



9,99 EUR (1x 1960818 Profi-Blasebalg für Kamerareinigung) 
18,99 EUR (1x  1068864 Retroadapter Pro Quenox für Canon 58mm) 
10,99 EUR (1x 2509604  UV-Filter Marumi 58mm) 
19,99 EUR (1x 1062470 Makro-Zwischenringe für Canon  EOS) 
9,99 EUR (1x 6761317 Protection Ring für Objektiv in Retrostellung  Canon) 
12,99 EUR (1x 6134110 Gegenlichtblende JJC für Canon EF-S 18-55  EW-60C) 
_____________________________________________________________  
82,94 EUR Warenwert 

Allein für ein Stück Plastik 13 euro (Geli), das ist zwar schon unverschämt, aber was soll man machen -.-



Wie Lee schon sagt, nur Leica, Olympus und Panasonic haben den Four-Thirds-Standard.

Mit dem alten Objektiv ist das auch wieder wahr, ein 35-80 ist nicht so das Wahre an einer DSLR.

Da kannst du dir getrost auch eine andere Marke zulegen, wie gesagt, nimm die, die dir gefällt 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## sportline105 (18. Januar 2009)

so wie ich das mitbekommen hab, kann man ja durch so nen retroadapter auch mit nem normalen objektiv makroaufnahmen machen. könnte mir mal bitte jemand ne aufstellung geben, welche teile ich für meine Nikon D40 mit kit-objektiv bräuchte? sollte halt nicht zu teuer sein, aber auch kein billigramsch  gut wären auch links zu guten online-shops 

stativ und ne 52mm uv-blende für das kit-objektiv hab ich schon


----------



## TheSomberlain (18. Januar 2009)

@ sportline105:

Retroaddapter

Ich hatte gestern mal wieder nen lustiges Erlebnis, stand auf ner Brücke und hatte Möwen fotografiert, hatte meine Kamera mit dem Tamron 70-300 (voll ausgefahren), BG und 430EXII inner Hand, sah also schon ein bisschen größer aus und hinter mir wollte ne Familie vorbei gehen und das Kind hatte Angst vor der Kamera xD

Dabei stand ich sogar mit dem Rücken zu denen, aber es starrte nur und wollte nicht vorbei gehen xD


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

Wie geil^^

Aber so groß finde ich das 70-300 nicht.
Wobei das ganze mit BG und Blitz schon imposant aussieht...

Das Kind hat vielleicht gedacht, dass sei eine neue Art von Gewehr


----------



## HeNrY (18. Januar 2009)

@somberlain:
Kenn ich nur zu gut ;D
Besonders mit der weißen Tüte vorne dran


----------



## TheSomberlain (18. Januar 2009)

Mh, nachdem ich die Fotos grad durchgearbeitet hab, muss ich sagen, dass ich ein wenig enttäuscht/traurig bin. Ausschuss nur durch Unschärfe bei ca 80%. Obs am AF liegt oder an meiner Unfähigkeit, ich weiß es nicht. Aber sonst mit dem 50 f/1.8 MK I läuft es ja auch. Und der AF sitzt eigentlich auch wenn man mal nen Blatt Papier nimmt und auf nen Fixpunkt fokussieren lässt sitzt die Schärfeebene selbst bei 1:2 "Makro" genau richtig. 

Wenn ich das Geld nur hätte. 300mm F/4 IS wär schon schön gewesen gestern =/


----------



## HeNrY (18. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht musst du das Objektiv mal zur Kalibrierung einschicken, falls es nur mit dem auftritt.


----------



## sportline105 (18. Januar 2009)

also, mit retroadapter bräuchte ich dann folgende teile:
Retroadapter Pro Quenox für Nikon 52mm
Protection Ring für Objektiv in Retrostellung Nikon
Filteradapter Quenox Step-Down: 58mm-52mm

wie sieht es denn anstelle eines retroadapters mit nahlinsen aus?
Nahlinsen Set Marumi +1, +2 ,+4 52mm


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2009)

Ich beziehe meine Frage auf folgendes Bild von guntergeh

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread

Wie bekommt man den Korona-Effekt am oberen Bildrand hin - sprich gewollt?


----------



## sportline105 (23. Januar 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> also, mit retroadapter bräuchte ich dann folgende teile:
> Retroadapter Pro Quenox für Nikon 52mm
> Protection Ring für Objektiv in Retrostellung Nikon
> Filteradapter Quenox Step-Down: 58mm-52mm
> ...


stimmen die sachen denn, oder bräuchte ich noch etwas?

wie gut sind die nahlinsen im vergleich zum retroadapter?

hab die eigentlichen fragen voll vergessen 



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich beziehe meine Frage auf folgendes Bild von guntergeh
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread
> 
> Wie bekommt man den Korona-Effekt am oberen Bildrand hin - sprich gewollt?


mit photoshop?


----------



## HeNrY (23. Januar 2009)

Sieht aus wie simple Vignettierung


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2009)

Also nichts, was man bereits beim Fotografieren beachten muss.


----------



## guntergeh (23. Januar 2009)

Habs im camera raw gemacht. Die Vignettierung war bereits im Original leicht vorhanden. Habs dann aber noch künstlich hinzugefügt. Photoshop selbst kam eigentlich nicht zum Einsatz. Nur zum verkleinern und anschließendem nachschärfen.

Der Rest ist alles in Camera Raw entstanden.


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

Wie kann ich ein Leuchtendes Objekt scharf, abeer dennoch intensiv Fotographieren. 

Ich möchte mit meiner DSLR  einen Lüfter fotographieren, der blau leuchtet. Wenn ich das mache stahlt er immer so.


----------



## HeNrY (31. Januar 2009)

Unterbelichten um ein oder zwei drittel.
Versuch es mal mit Selektiv- bzw. mittenbetonter Messung


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

alles kalr, ich probiers mal


----------



## HeNrY (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn er sich noch drehen soll auf dem Bild:
um eine 1/50 Sekunde herum und ne kleine Blende (großer Blendenwert)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2009)

An alle Photoshop-Bastler zum "verunstalten" freigegeben:

Was kann ich an diesem recht dunkel geratenen Bild noch verbessern/was macht es interessanter? Danke schon mal für die hilfreichen Antworten oder Anregungen


----------



## sportline105 (9. Februar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> An alle Photoshop-Bastler zum "verunstalten" freigegeben:
> 
> Was kann ich an diesem recht dunkel geratenen Bild noch verbessern/was macht es interessanter? Danke schon mal für die hilfreichen Antworten oder Anregungen


was haste denn für ne cam? wenn du ne raw-datei hättest, dann wärs noch besser zu bearbeiten 



sportline105 schrieb:


> sportline105 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also, mit retroadapter bräuchte ich dann folgende teile:
> ...



kann mir bitte jemand dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2009)

Keine Raw-Datei davon vorhanden. Bei meiner Kamera lasse ich .jpg spielen


----------



## sportline105 (10. Februar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Keine Raw-Datei davon vorhanden. Bei meiner Kamera lasse ich .jpg spielen


das ist aber schlecht, da die bildinformationen durch das jpeg format komprimiert wurden, fehlen manche daten, so dass z.b. das bildrauschen verstärkt wird, sobald man dunkle stellen erhellt. im raw-format hat man die rohdaten des chips, mit denen man bessere ergebnisse erzielen kann


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (11. Februar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> An alle Photoshop-Bastler zum "verunstalten" freigegeben:



Ich find das Bild in so dunkel eig ganz gut..
MfG Julian


----------



## Laskiwitz (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal ne frage,

habe letztens ein Foto gesehen, wobei ein Glas Wasser fotografiert wurde, wobei das Wasser einen Strudel gebildet hat. (Sah aus wie ein Wassertornado)

Nun habe ich versucht ein solches Bild nachzustellen, doch leider gelingt es mir nicht die Bewegung sauber einzufangen. 

Kann mir da jemand tipps geben.

Die Cam ist eine Eos 450D und sie stand natürlich dabei auf einem stativ und der hintergrund war ein weißes Blatt.

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich würde das Glas ordentlich beleuchten (!!) und dann bei möglichst kleinen Belichtungszeiten und mittlerer Blende fotografieren. Damit man die Strudelstruktur sieht musst du die am PC nachher noch etwas herausarbeiten 
MfG Julian


----------



## HeNrY (11. Februar 2009)

Blende > 8. Verschlusszeit ~2 Sekunden.
Blitz von unten durch den Glasboden.
Am besten schwarzen Hintergrund nehmen.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (11. Februar 2009)

dann bekommt er aber doch nicht die struktur des wirbels sondern bei 2s dürfte das schon nur noch ein schleier sein  ...kommt drauf an wie er sich das vorstellt...


----------



## HeNrY (11. Februar 2009)

Husthust...
Wohl noch keine Highspeedaufnahmen gemacht, oder?
5 Sekunden Verschlusszeit:
audhen // Henry Auditor
audhen // Henry Auditor

Der Blitz friert die Bewegung ein, nicht die Verschlusszeit 
Und Blitzbelichtung wird über Blende gesteuert, Umgebungslicht über die Verschlusszeit.
Je geringer die Blitzleistung desto schneller brennt der Blitz ab.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich kenne das nur so, dass man den Blitz logischerweise zum Einfrieren benutzt, aber wenn man dann länger belichtet, ziehen die objekte (wie bei deiner glühbirne zu sehen) schleier hinter sich her, das ist bei dem Wirbel aber denke ich mal unerwünscht. Probier einfach beides mal aus... ich würde auch einen Blitz o.ä. von unten aufs Glas richten, dann aber lieber bei z.B. Blende 7 1/100s belichten... notfalls würde ich lieber die Lichtempfindlichkeit anheben, als die Verschlusszeit zu verlängern. 
MfG Julian


----------



## HeNrY (11. Februar 2009)

Die Schlieren kommen durch die hohe Blitzleistung 
Du wählst Blende und Zeit so, dass das Bild nur schwarz ist und einzig durch den Blitz aufgehellt wird...
Die lange Verschlusszeit brauchst du um einmal den Wirbel zu erzeugen und dann auch noch um zum Beispiel den Rührstab rausnehmen zu können.

Übrigens eignen sich für sowas Funkauslöser für Blitze...


----------



## gdfan (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe mal einen Frage wie kann ich vom einen Röhrenfernseher ein Foto machen??
mfg
gdfan


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

Im richtigen Moment abdrücken ;D


----------



## gdfan (14. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Im richtigen Moment abdrücken ;D



Nein ich meine wenn ich ein Bild mache sieht das so aus:


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

Mach mal mehrere Bilder, der Streifen müsste die Position wechseln^^


----------



## gdfan (14. Februar 2009)

Und dann sehe ich immer noch kein scharfes Bild


----------



## riedochs (16. Februar 2009)

Lohnt es sich Adobe Photoshop Elements zu kaufen?


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe mal einen Frage wie kann ich vom einen Röhrenfernseher ein Foto machen??
> mfg
> gdfan



Theroretisch bräuchtest du ne Kamera die du auf die 50 Hz des Fernsehers synchroniseiren kannst um ein klares Foto zu erhalten. Bzw. 100 Hz bei 100 Hz Geräten, wo bei bei letzteren es schon eher mit normalen Cam klappen könnte.


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich Adobe Photoshop Elements zu kaufen?



Man hat schon viele Funktionen - aber versuch doch an eine Schüler- oder Studentenversion heranzukommen, die sind wesentlich günstiger bieten aber meist den vollen Funktionsumfang


----------



## riedochs (16. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Man hat schon viele Funktionen - aber versuch doch an eine Schüler- oder Studentenversion heranzukommen, die sind wesentlich günstiger bieten aber meist den vollen Funktionsumfang



Da könnte ich mein Schwägerin mal fragen, die studiert noch. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## gdfan (17. Februar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Theroretisch bräuchtest du ne Kamera die du auf die 50 Hz des Fernsehers synchroniseiren kannst um ein klares Foto zu erhalten. Bzw. 100 Hz bei 100 Hz Geräten, wo bei bei letzteren es schon eher mit normalen Cam klappen könnte.


Habe es nach etwas probieren hinbekommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2009)

@xpfreddy: Ich könnte die cam von meinem Dad(Olympus FE-290) oder die meiner schwester nehmen (darf ich glaub ich nicht, Olympus e520)


----------



## xpfreddy (18. Februar 2009)

eine e-520 wär natürlich ne feine Sache, aber eine FE-290 langt auch für schone Bilder... zwar nicht in dem Maße wie eine DSLR, aber es ist auf alle Fälle wesentlich besser als eine Handy-Knipse. 

Ich bin generell dafür Handyfotos in einen eigenen Thread abzukoppeln...


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> Ich bin generell dafür Handyfotos in einen eigenen Thread abzukoppeln...



Einen eigenen Thread für Handy-Fotos? No way


----------



## sportline105 (18. Februar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Einen eigenen Thread für Handy-Fotos? No way


genau. die sind zu grauenhaft um sie jemandem zu zeigen  verfluchtes extrembildrauschen


----------



## xpfreddy (18. Februar 2009)

naja... mMn ist das, was ausm handy rauskommt (und auch hier gepostet wird) zu 95% Müll.


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2009)

Daher brauchen wir für diese Bilder auch nicht noch einen eigenen Thread. Um mal eben Bilder von Problemen, oder auch ein schnelles Bild einer neuen hardware zu posten, ists schon ok. Mit digitaler Fotografie und Kunst hat das aber nichts zu tun und ist daher für diesen Bilder-Thread eher unpassend.


----------



## Bond2602 (19. Februar 2009)

Klutten, hast du nicht eine Alpha 350 zu Weihnachten bekommen ?

Wie kommt es, dass du noch kein Bild gepostet hast ? 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Klutten (19. Februar 2009)

Das liegt daran, dass ich bis in die erste Februarwoche mit Prüfungen und Unikram beschäftigt war. Für die richtige Fotografie fehlt auch jetzt die Zeit. Als nächstes stehen der "Lesertest Phenom II" und ein weiteres Tagebuch an. Da wird es auch massig Bilder geben, aber eben nichts künstlerisches. ^^


----------



## Bond2602 (19. Februar 2009)

Prüfungen und Uni gehen natürlich vor , aber dann wird es wenigstens schöne Hardwarebilder geben 

MfG


----------



## Lee (19. Februar 2009)

Bitte nicht hauen, ich habe eine NooB Frage 

Jedenfalls frage ich mich schon lange, was hochpreisige Objektive für einen Vorteil in der Bildqualität gegenüber eines günstigeren haben.

Gut, Farbsäume dürften weniger auftreten und auch Randabschattungen könnten schwächer werden, aber sonst? Was für einen nutzen zieht man aus einem 600 Euro Objektiv gegenüber einem 150 Euro Objektiv, abgesehen von dem evtl. schnelleren Fokus und der möglicherweise höheren Lichtstärke.

Ich muss jetzt dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung mit Objektiven habe. Ich habe nur meine Kit Linse und mein Tamron 70-300, mit denen ich zufrieden bin.


----------



## Bond2602 (19. Februar 2009)

Hochpreisige Objektive sind meistens in allem besser als die günstigen. Es wird besseres Glas verwendet, das lässt CA´s und Vignettierung keine Chance (nicht allein desswegen, aber unter anderem ). Zumal dann meist auch ein schnellerer Fokus eingebaut ist und die ganze Verarbeitung meist besser ist. Meistens halten die auch mehr aus, zb. wenn man es mal hinfallen lässt. Also im Endeffekt in allem .

Aber ob mans braucht, ist ´ne andere Sache


----------



## sportline105 (19. Februar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Gut, Farbsäume dürften weniger auftreten und auch Randabschattungen könnten schwächer werden, aber sonst? Was für einen nutzen zieht man aus einem 600 Euro Objektiv gegenüber einem 150 Euro Objektiv, abgesehen von dem evtl. schnelleren Fokus und der möglicherweise höheren Lichtstärke.


 das sind einige vorteile der teureren objektive die (so wie ich schätze^^) den preis rechtfertigen (sollen)  
es werden halt u.a. hochwertigere linsen etc verwendet, der name spielt da sicher auch ne rolle


----------



## HeNrY (20. Februar 2009)

Was du da hast, nennt man ein Suppenzoom ;D
Teure Objektive sind (meistens), schärfer, kontrastreicher und heller. Zudem halten sie meist mehr aus als andere (siehe Canons L, Photojournalismus lässt grüßen).
Wenn ich mein 18-55 Flaschenboden mit meinem 85/1.8 oder dem 70-200 f/4 L vergleiche, dann fällt es richtig auf


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2009)

Das mein Tamron ein Suppenzoom ist, ist mir schon klar^^
Ich habe nur nicht wirklich Lust mal eben ein halbes Jahr auf ein Objektiv zu sparen...

Jedenfalls kenne ich jetzt die Vorteile. Danke

Ich hoffe diese NooB Frage hat mich jetzt nicht zum letzten Deppen gemacht^^


----------



## HeNrY (20. Februar 2009)

Nein 
Jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## TheSomberlain (20. Februar 2009)

Naja, so nen Suppenzoom is das Tamron auch net, nen 18-200 oder 18-270, das is Suppenzoom 

Naja, aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde, die Abbildungsqualität ist einfach in einer anderen Liga!
Wenn ich das EF 100mm f2.8 USM Makro anschaue oder nen 70-200 (egal welches), dann weiß ich schon, warum die Dinger einfach teurer sind^^


----------



## taks (1. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage, ist ne Nikon D50 empfehlenswert für einen "Anfänger"?
Und Dazu ein Nikon AF Nikkor 3,5-5,6 / 28 - 80
Oder soll ich einfach ein 18-55er dazu nehmen?


----------



## pixelflair (1. April 2009)

Ich persönlich würd dann das 18-55er nehmen, einfach aus dem grund weil dir der WW Bereich iwann fehlen wird


----------



## taks (1. April 2009)

Ich habe nochmit einem geredet, der meinte das die D50 ned so ideal ist, weil sie vllt. an altersschwäche leiden könnte ^^

und wieviel sollte man für ne gebrauchte D50 noch ausgeben?

Oder gibts vllt. noch andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## pixelflair (1. April 2009)

naja bei nikon is das problem wenn du z.b. ne d60 nimmst dass du bei den Objektiven auf den AF- Motor achten musst ob die welceh drin haben. Weil D40-D60 den nicht im Body haben, im gegenteil z.b. zur D90.

Wieviel magst du denn ausgebn?


----------



## Lee (1. April 2009)

Also die D50 ist wirklich ziemlich alt. 
Das hat zwar eigentlich keine Nachteile für die Bilder, aber 6 Mpx und ein kleines Display sind einfach nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß. Wenn dich das nicht stört, ist es eine gute Kamera. Mehr als 200Euro sollte für den Body allerdings nicht verlangt werden. 

Bei Nikon fängt es eigentlich erst bei der D80 an. Die D40/D60 haben wie Sky bereits gesagt hat das Problem mit dem AF...

Für Anfänger sind Canon und Nikon geeignet. Wie es mit Oly und Sony aussieht weiß ich nicht. 
Pentax ist zwar günstig und hat eine umfangreiche Ausstattung, krankt aber an Objektivauswahl, langsamen AF-C, schlechter Jpeg Engine und schlechtem AWB. Demnach ist bei Pentax nachbearbeiten angesagt... 

Klar haben die anderen Hersteller auch ihre Nachteile, sind allerdings im großen und ganzen Einsteigerfreundlicher als Pentax (Das habe ich leider erst im Nachhinein gemerkt )


----------



## taks (1. April 2009)

Also es läuft gerade ein Angebot für eine D50 mit einem 18-55 für 220€

Preisrahmen ist naja, vllt bis ~350€, aber halt keine Neuware. Kommt halt dann auf das Angebot an.

Die 6Mpx sind eigentlich nicht so tragisch, ist ja ne Auflösung von 3000x2000, oder wo könnte es denn knapp werden? wenn man nur nen Ausschnitt will?

Was könnte man den von Canon nehmen wo etwa im gleichen Rahmen liegt?


----------



## Lee (1. April 2009)

Für 220 Euro gibt es nichts neues, nur gebrauchtes. Zumindest im DSLR bereich.

Die 6 Mpx sind halt für Ausschnitte nicht gerade viel, wie du bereits festgestellt hast. 
Wenn dich das nicht stört ist es eine gute Kamera.


----------



## taks (1. April 2009)

Mein Preisrahmen geht ja bis 350€.
Soll ich da ne bessere Kamera holen oder ein besseres Objektiv für die D50?


----------



## Lee (1. April 2009)

Das kommt drauf an, wie erfahren, anspruchsvoll etc. du bist.

Grundsätzlich bringt ein besseres Objektiv allerdings mehr, als ein besserer Body. Wobei man mit 130 Euro sich fast nichts brauchbares kaufen kann. (Wobei ich mich hier bei Nikon nicht auskenne...)
Ein besserer Body würde dir zum Beispiel Spiegelvorauslösung (ich glaube das hat die D50 nicht) und Spotmessung bieten. Desweiteren noch mehr AF Felder und unter Umständen einen schnelleren AF.


----------



## taks (1. April 2009)

Da mit AF nichts sagt bin ich wohl nicht so erfahren ^^

Ne, sollte nicht ein Profi Teil sein, einfach eines zum Ausprobieren.
Falls nötig kann ich mir in ferne Zukunft ja was besseres zulegen.


Als Objektiv hab ich da noch was gefunden.
Das wäre laut Angaben für Makro/Nahaufnahmen geeignet. Ist es auch Empfehlenswert?


SIGMA 70-300 F4-5.6 D APO 
Objektivtyp70-300/4,0-5,6 DG APO Makro KameraanschlussAF: CA, NA(Motor), PA, SA, SO(MA)Bildwinkel (diagonal)34,3°-8,2°Nahgrenze (cm)150 (95)Vergrößerung1:4,1**(1:2)Filtergröße (mm)58Maße (mm) 
Durchm. X Länge76,6x119,5Gewicht (g)530


----------



## Lee (1. April 2009)

Dann müsste die D50 für dich vollkommen ausreichen.

Das DG APO soll nicht schlecht sein für seinen Preis. Ist halt ein Telemakro und bei 300mm auf 95 cm noch ohne Stativ zu halten ist nicht leicht, da im Sucher bei der kleinsten Bewegung alles verwackelt. Für seinen eigentlichen Zweck, sprich Tele Aufnahmen ist es eigentlich auch recht brauchbar... 
Achte aber darauf, das es das DG *APO* ist. Die andere Version ist nicht so gut.

Mit den beiden Objektiven wärest du dann eigentlich gut gerüstet.

Edit: Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du dich über vor und Nachteile von Spiegelreflexen informiert hast und allgemein nicht ganz unbewandert bist in Fotographie...


----------



## taks (2. April 2009)

Dochdoch, hab bis jetzt zwar nur damit "rumgespielt" aber die Ergebnisse waren nicht so schlecht. 

Dann hoffe ich nurnoch dass ich die Auktionen gewinne ^^


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Mit was verkleinert ihr eure Bilder denn? für die Batchconvertation von IfranView bin ich irgendwie zu doof gerade .


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit was verkleinert ihr eure Bilder denn? für die Batchconvertation von IfranView bin ich irgendwie zu doof gerade .


Ich verkleiner meine mit Nero PhotoSnap SE, dass geht ganz einfach.
Da kannst du auch schärfen und helligkeit uvm. nachstellen


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Rechnet doch mal...
Ein annäherndes Bokeh würde man selbst mit Blende 11 noch hinbekommen... 
Und Makro ist das noch lange nicht. Eine Detailaufnahme, ja.
Btw. wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Fotolehrgang hier im Forum?


----------



## Air0r (2. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit was verkleinert ihr eure Bilder denn? für die Batchconvertation von IfranView bin ich irgendwie zu doof gerade .



Ich benutze microsoft powertoys^^
google einfach mal nach image resizer, da kommt als erstes ne microsoft seite. nimmste das tool, ist super einfach


----------



## Digger (2. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

also ich nutze faststone photo resizer, auch freeware und es lässt sich relativ viel bearbeiten und is recht umfangreich.


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Ich verschiebe uns mal


----------



## taks (2. April 2009)

ach verdammt, ich kann mich irgendwie ned entscheiden 


Ich habe noch dass hier gefunden:

ProdukteDetails2

Sieht irgendwie auch ned schlecht aus, dazu hätte man auch alles neuwertig.


----------



## Digger (2. April 2009)

ah die hab ich auch  bin sehr zufrieden, als einsteiger mit sicherheit ausreichend.
wobei die 300 glaub ich für kaum mehr diese live view funktion bietet.


----------



## sportline105 (3. April 2009)

also ich hab ne D40 mit 6MP und finds vollkommen ausreichend! und dank der möglichkeit bilder im raw-format abzuspeichern, kann man sie auch auf eine höhere auflösung "entwickeln"  für einen anfänger find ich sie vollkommen in ordnung  hab sie damals, ungefähr vor einem jahr für 400€ bekommen, für den preis gibts ja mittlerweile schon fast eine canon 1000D 

die D40 ist derzeit beim mediam. für 299€ zu haben


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

Übrigens, wem die Gelis zu teuer sind, so wie mir, der kann sich auch einfach selbst eine basteln 

So wie ich das hier gemacht habe 

funktioniert übrigens super und kostet nur ein Stück Papier/Pappe 

( www.lenshoods.net )


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

Weißt du warum Gelis so teuer sind?
Weil sie auch was aushalten und das Objektiv, speziell die Frontlinse, schützen


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

Man Henry, immer nur am meckern 

Irgendwann kaufe ich mir auch eine Geli, nur ich brauchte unbedingt eine für Samstag, wo ich am Nürburgring war (Fotos kommen jetzt ind den DI-Thread ).

Und lichttechnisch hat die aus Pappe super funktioniert. Zumindest hab ich keine Flares in meinen Bildern 

Und ich gehe sowieso mit meinen Linsen immer sehr vorsichtig um


----------



## Lee (6. April 2009)

Mal ganz OT^^

Wie reinigt man die Frontlinse am besten? Auf der von meinem 28-75 sind ein paar Fingerabdrücke drauf (war ein Versehen, bitte nicht Hauen ) und die möchte ich gerne loswerden^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

Ich nehme immer Das Poliertuch von meinem EEE-PC^^
Das funktioniert immer sehr gut.
Aber auch mit Taschentüchern sollte es gehen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2009)

So ich hab auhc mal fragen. Ich steige gerade frisch in die Fotografie Welt ein. Ich habe eine Canon Ixus 85 IS (wo ich noch auf den hack warte) und wollte wissen mit welchen Einstellungen man am besten Nachtfotos macht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

Canon? einfach auf den Nachtmodus schalten. Also entweder Nacht Schnappschuss oder Nachtaufnahme. Bei Nachtaufnahme am Besten mit Stativ arbeiten.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (6. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So ich hab auhc mal fragen. Ich steige gerade frisch in die Fotografie Welt ein. Ich habe eine Canon Ixus 85 IS (wo ich noch auf den hack warte) und wollte wissen mit welchen Einstellungen man am besten Nachtfotos macht.



Niedriger ISO-Wert, Lange Belichtungszeit, geschlossene Blende und nen Stativ verwenden. Ist jedoch immer die Frage was du Fotografieren willst daher kann man bei sowas nie nen Rezept geben.

Zur Reinigungsfrage:

Ich hab da ein Mikrofaser Brillenputztuch. Das geht ziemlich gut und fusselt nicht. Mit Taschentüchern geht das leider nicht so besonders gut.


----------



## Lee (6. April 2009)

> Mit Taschentüchern geht das leider nicht so besonders gut.


Das habe ich schon gemerkt 

Jedenfalls danke für eure Tips. Mit so einem Brillenputztuch werde ich das mal versuchen.


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

Kann guntergehs Tip auch nur empfehlen 
(In zweierlei Hinsicht  )


----------



## guntergeh (6. April 2009)

@ Henry:

Welchen Blitz hast du?


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

Ein Canon Speedlite 430 EX und zwei 250W/s  Studioblitze, wieso?
(Bald kommt noch ein dritter dazu  )


----------



## guntergeh (6. April 2009)

Da ich über die Anschaffung eines Blitzes nachdenke und da liebäugle ich bereits mit dem 430 EX. Aber erstmal schauen was nach BG und Objektiv noch an Geld übrig ist


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

Kann das Teil nur empfehlen


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

Wenn du vor Drittherstellern keine Angst hast, würde auch das Metz 48 AF-1 empfehlen. Kostet 50 euro weniger und kann mehr 

Tendenziell will man ja immer nur Originalzubehör, aber in dem Fall bereue ich es nicht, diesen Blitz gekauft zu haben 

Metz ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Billighersteller 

Eins würde mich doch noch interessieren, Henry und guntergeh, wieviele Auslösungen haben eure Kameras schon weg?


----------



## guntergeh (6. April 2009)

Ich bin bei 8374. Hab die Kamera seit etwas über 9 Monaten. So ja eigentlich noch recht sparsam.


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

~24.000
Hauptsächlich durch Eventfotografie. (Ein Ball-Abend sind dann mal eben 1.000 Fotos )
Hole mir wohl bald noch eine 30D dazu... auch wenn sie 2 MP weniger hat und das gleiche schlechte AF-System...


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

gunter ist aber sehr sparsam ^^.

1000 Fotos an einem Tag? das ist ja noch wenig 

Ich habe am Samstag am Nürburgring 1600 Stück gemacht 
Dadurch bin ich jetzt bei 2300. Ich habe sie seit Weihnachten.

Was ist an dem AF System denn schlecht? Wenn ich Patricks 400D mit meiner 450D vergleiche, merke ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Oder ist der bei der 450D genauso schrecklich deiner Meinung nach? 

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen  ?


----------



## Lee (6. April 2009)

Ist sowieso alles besser als der Pentax AF 
Ich bin grad bei 2150 Aufnahmen. Habe die Cam seit November...


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

Wenn du mal eine 40D/50D oder eine 1D Mark III vor der Nase hattest, weißt du wovon ich spreche ;D.
Naja, im Schnitt sind es eben 1.000 Bilder pro Abend. Gibt aber auch Abende, da mach ich meine Karten alle voll ~4.000 Bild 
Das schöne ist, die gibt man dann alle nur auf DVDs ab und freut sich^^


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

4000 Bilder?! Argh, touché 

4k, das müsste dann nach Adam Riese eine 16 gb CF Karte sein. Haben wir etwa zuviel Geld? *lach*

Dann hast du doch bestimmt auch 4-5 Akkus, oder?


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

4 Akkus.
Schieße dann nur in JPEG in M (reicht für sowas dicke) - hab dafür 2*8GB


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das schöne ist, die gibt man dann alle nur auf DVDs ab und freut sich^^



Das hört sich für mich so an also ob du auf Bällen und ähnlichen Veranstaltungen Fotograf bist. Bist du?

Ich habe auch grade nachgeschaut wie viele Bilder ich schon mit meiner PowerShot SX110IS gemacht habe. Ich komme auf 2500 Bilder. 
Wie gerne hätte ich doch auch ein DSLR...
€: Die Cam habe ich seit Weihnachten. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Digger (6. April 2009)

zählt da einfach nur die nummer des bildes ?

dann hab ich ~1800 bilder gemacht seit letztem herbst - anfang oktober


----------



## HeNrY (6. April 2009)

Jo, aber meist nur für Schule und Co. also meist unentgeldlich. Dafür gibt es dann aber reichlich Vitamin B ;D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

Ich hab jetzt ~1900 seit März


----------



## Lee (7. April 2009)

Du hast aber auch eine Kompakte, da geht man groszügiger mit seinen Auslösungen um 
Bei `ner SLR sind 100000 Auslösungen (nach Body mehr oder weniger) der Tot der Kamera.


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2009)

1D(s) Mark III 300.000 Auslösung und noch viel mehr ftw!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch eine Kompakte, da geht man groszügiger mit seinen Auslösungen um
> Bei `ner SLR sind 100000 Auslösungen (nach Body mehr oder weniger) der Tot der Kamera.



Wieso sind die dann tot? o.O


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2009)

Der Verschluss gibt dann irgendwann seinen Geist auf, ist halt ein mechanisches Verschleißteil. (Bei einer 1D lohnt es ich dann, den auszutauschen.)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Der Verschluss gibt dann irgendwann seinen Geist auf, ist halt ein mechanisches Verschleißteil. (Bei einer 1D lohnt es ich dann, den auszutauschen.)



Und wie lange hält es in etwa bei einer Kompakten?


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2009)

Unendlich, die haben nämlich einen elektronischen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Unendlich, die haben nämlich einen elektronischen



Also Theoretisch unendlich  

hab mir schon sorgen gemacht


----------



## Bond2602 (7. April 2009)

Was meinst du wie wir uns sorgen machen, dass unser Verschluss den Geist aufgibt


----------



## guntergeh (7. April 2009)

Ich mach mir bei jedem Bild Gedanken darüber.


----------



## Bond2602 (7. April 2009)

Solange ich in der Garantiezeit bin, mach ich mir da keinen Kopp 

Aber wehe die 2 Jahre laufen ab ...


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2009)

Du hast nur 1 Jahr Gewähr 
Und Canon gibt für die 3 und 4stelligen keine Shutter-Lifetime an.
Also darf man dann selbst zahlen...


----------



## Bond2602 (9. April 2009)

Mensch Jungs, was kann man für ein 4 Monate altes 18-55 IS Kit verlangen?

Ich habe soviele unterschiedliche Preise gesehen, von 75 - 95 €, jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich so als Preis im DSLR Forum einstellen soll und an dem Ding ist nichts dran, also quasi neuwertig


----------



## HeNrY (9. April 2009)

Fang mal mit 95€ an ;D


----------



## taks (12. April 2009)

So, ich will euch wiedermal belästigen 

Ich habe jetzt eine Nikon D70, leider ohne Objektiv -.-

Jetzt habe ich mal was rausgesucht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da was dazu sagen.
Es sollte für Nahaufnahmen / Macros geeignet sein, auch aus weiterer Entfernung.

Kaufen - NIKON AF 70-300MM G F4-5.6 -- VERY NICE! -- - Nikon - Objektive: Autofokus - Foto-Zubehör - Foto & Optik

Kaufen - Nikkor AF 80-200mm 1:4,5-5,6 D: Auch für Analog - Nikon - Objektive: Autofokus - Foto-Zubehör - Foto & Optik

Oder bin ich mit den zwei vollkommen daneben?


----------



## Lee (12. April 2009)

Nahaufnamen sind was anderes als Makros!

Das Problem an beiden ist, dass es Tele-objektive sind. Das heißt, du hast überhaupt nicht den Hauch von Weitwinkel. Als Ergänzung würde ich mir auf jedenfall noch ein Standardzoom dazu kaufen.


----------



## taks (12. April 2009)

WW-Objektiv hätte ich das hier genommen.

*Sigma AF 3,5-4,5 / 28 - 70 UC*

Geht in Ordnung, oder?


----------



## Lee (12. April 2009)

An Kleinbild wäre das vielleicht ein leichtes Weitwinkel, an Crop allerdings nicht. 18mm sind da eher brauchbar...

Schau dir vielleicht mal das Sigma 17-70 an. Das soll recht gut sein und der Brennweitenbereich ist auch brauchbar.

Edit: Oder einfach das Nikon Kitobjektiv mit VR...


----------



## taks (12. April 2009)

Ok, mit dem Weitwinkel warte ich mal noch.

Aber was soll ich jetzt für Makroaufnahmen nehmen? Bin irgendwie überfordert ^^


----------



## Lee (12. April 2009)

Ein Makro Objektiv


----------



## taks (12. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ein Makro Objektiv



Der war schlecht 

Ich komm nur ned ganz draus wieso es Makroobjektive mit soviel verschiedenen Nenndaten gibt. z.B. 105/2.8, dann wieder ein 70/300/4-5.6.


----------



## Lee (12. April 2009)

Das hängt mit dem Abbildungsmaßstab zusammen. Das kann ich auch nur schwer erklären, weil ich da selber nicht so ganz durchblicke. Das 70-300 ist ein 1:2 Makro. Für gewöhnlich reicht das bildlich aus. Auch wenn du mit diesem Objektiv natürlich keine Optischen Glanzleistungen erwarten kannst. Mit einem 1:1 kann man bildlich "noch näher ran". Diese "echten" Makro Objektive sind allerdings auch teurer. 

Genaueres über den Abbildungsmaßstab ließt du besser auf Wiki nach...


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2009)

Wieviel Makro willst du denn machen?
Wenns nur ab und zu eine Makroaufnahme sein soll lohnt sich evtl. ein Retroadapter um das Standardzoom umzudrehen (+ Protectorring und Filter zum Schutz der Innenlinse), oder Makroringe zum vorschrauben.
Also sowas hier z.B. http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/retroadapter/retroadapter.php

Ist natürlich nicht ganz so gut wie ein richtiges Makroobjektiv, kostet aber halt auch nur einen Bruchteil. Wenn man nicht ständig Makros macht, lohnt sich sowas wohl eher.


----------



## Bond2602 (13. April 2009)

Retroadapter und Zwischenringe kann ich durchaus empfehlen.

Das ist mal ein richtiges Macro, welches ich mit Retroadapter und dem Kit gemacht habe.

Abbildungsmaßstab? Fast 5:1, yeah 

Für den Anfang reicht ein kit + Retroadaper, wenn man damit ein paar Erfahrungen sammelt, lohnt sich auch irgendwann ein richtiges Macroobjektiv 

Das ist übrigens der Kopf eines schönen, roten Gummibärchens


----------



## taks (13. April 2009)

Das mit dem Retroadapter hört sich interessant an 

Ich muss nur mal schauen wo ich so einen auftreiben kann.


----------



## Bond2602 (13. April 2009)

Traumflieger oder enjoyyourcamera würde mir da spontan einfallen, amazon hat die auch, aber die werden dann über enjoy verkauft 

Übrigens habe mal meinen Vergleich von beidem rausgesucht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-der-di-diskussions-thread-11.html#post469450


----------



## taks (13. April 2009)

Aber das Porto aus Deutschland ist immer so hoch 
Muss da mal ein Shop in der Nähe finden.


----------



## HeNrY (13. April 2009)

Österreich oder Schweiz?


----------



## taks (13. April 2009)

Liechtenstein, aber läuft ja fast unter Schweiz ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2009)

Eventuell hat ein Fotoladen bei dir in der Nähe sowas da oder kanns zumindest bestellen?
Außer den hier bisher genannten Shops wüsste ich jetzt auch keinen mehr.


----------



## taks (13. April 2009)

In der nächsten Gemeide hat es einen Fotoladen, ich geh mal da vorbei.


----------



## HeNrY (13. April 2009)

Ah, die Steueroase  sonst guck mal bei eBay


----------



## Bond2602 (14. April 2009)

Mal ´ne Frage zwischendurch - hat jemand schonmal was von einem Hochformat-bug bei Objektiven gehört? , bei Google find ich nix


----------



## Lee (14. April 2009)

Was fürn Ding?


----------



## Bond2602 (14. April 2009)

Hochformat-bug  - noch nie einer gehört? Ich nämlich auch nicht


----------



## Klutten (14. April 2009)

Das würde ich in die Liste der Lehrlingsverarschungen aufnehmen.

Gleich nach Siemens-Lufthaken und dem guten alten Augenmaß.


----------



## Bond2602 (14. April 2009)

Ich glaube, der hatte das recht ernst gemeint. Ich versuche noch mal den entsprechenden Teil im DSLR-Forum zu finden 

Edit:  Canon EF 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM Reserviert bis Geldeingang - DSLR-Forum


----------



## HeNrY (15. April 2009)

Könnte sein, dass die Blende dann nicht richtig schließt oder so. Aber keine Ahnung, was man sich darunter vorstellen könnte xD.
Ich tu da noch ein paar Ersatzluftblasen für die Wasserwaage zu ;D


----------



## Lee (16. April 2009)

Sagt mal, kennt ihr eine günstige Kompakte, die ich neben meiner SLR als immerdabei nutzen könnte? Weil meinen Riesentrümmer immer mitzuschleppen ist nicht schön.

Am liebsten wäre mir eine Kamera, die nicht mit irgendwelchen Automatiken vollgestopft ist und auch noch manuelle Belichtung zulässt, aber das wird es wohl nicht geben, oder?
Ach ja, und viele Knöpfe und wenig Menüfriemelei sollte sie auch noch haben. (Ok, dass könnte ich verschmerzen )^^

Meine Vorstellungen werden wohl von kaum einer aktullen kompakten erfüllt werden können, oder?


----------



## HeNrY (16. April 2009)

Doch, von den Canon Powershots G7, G9 und G10. Einfach mal angucken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2009)

Sorry das ich hier nochmal extra frage, aber morgen soll ich bestellen. 

Kennt ihr ne gute Cam für Renter? 

Bitte helft mir =/ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-kaufberatung-digicam-fuer-aeltere-leute.html


----------



## Lee (16. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Doch, von den Canon Powershots G7, G9 und G10. Einfach mal angucken


Die wären schon so ziemlich das, was ich mir von einer Kompakten erhoffe, aber die sind so teuer


----------



## HeNrY (16. April 2009)

Die sind aber jeden Euro wert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2009)

@Lee
Schau dir mal die Canon PowerShot SX110 IS an. Habe sie selber und bin voll zufrieden! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Lee (16. April 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Die sind aber jeden Euro wert


Das glaube ich gerne
Aber nur für eine immerdabei ist es mir dann doch zu viel Geld^^
Das selbe gilt im übrigen für deine Superzoom, Nichtraucher.

Ich weiß halt nicht, ob ich unbedingt manuelle Belichtung brauche. Bei meiner ersten Kompakten hat mich das fehlen unglaublich genervt.

Im übrigen sind 150€ meine Schmerzgrenze. Gibt es da irgendeine Cam die manuelle Belichtung zulässt, oder soll ich es bleiben lassen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2009)

Superzoom?! Nicht im ernst oder? ich kotz jedes mal ab, wenn der optische Zoom am ende ist.
Ich glaube da muss doch mal ne DSLR mit ein paar Objektiven her^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Lee (17. April 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Superzoom?! Nicht im ernst oder? ich kotz jedes mal ab, wenn der optische Zoom am ende ist.
> Ich glaube da muss doch mal ne DSLR mit ein paar Objektiven her^^
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Doch, das meine ich sehr Ernst 
Und mehr als nen 10x Superzoom gibts auch bei DSLR´s meins Wissens noch nicht.

Mittlerweile habe ich mich entschieden: Es wird eine Powershot A590 IS. Recht Lichtstarkes Objektiv und einen Manuellen Modus hat sie. Und die 99€ dafür tun auch nicht weh. Mal sehen, wie die so wird...


----------



## guntergeh (17. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Doch, das meine ich sehr Ernst
> Und mehr als nen 10x Suppenzoom gibts auch bei DSLR´s meins Wissens noch nicht.


Tamron 18-270 mm


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Apropros: Weiß jemand ein sehr kleines, kompaktes und günstiges Stativ für den Anfänger?


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

media markt / conrad etc da gibts gestimmt einiges von hama oder so


----------



## adler93 (27. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

@pffzzh
Ich hab nen ziemlich großes für 15€ vom MediaMarkt: Bild: imag0037o8ud.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Lee (27. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Hab das selbe für 16 € aus´m Quelle^^


----------



## HeNrY (27. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Gerade beim Stativ sollte man nicht sparen


----------



## Lee (27. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

I know 

Aber für die paar Aufnahmen, die ich bisher damit gemacht habe, bin ich doch froh nicht ganz so viel gezahlt zu haben. Sicherlich ist ein teueres bequemer, stabiler und vielleicht auch kompakter, aber still stehen tut auch das günstige und das reicht mir...


----------



## v3rtex (27. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Hab mir letztens auch eins geleistet von Giotto mit Cullmann Kugelkopf für 130€.

Preis ist relativ hoch, dafür ist das Ding aber der Hammer


----------



## Klutten (27. April 2009)

Stativ-Diskussion ausgelagert


----------



## Bond2602 (27. April 2009)

Schämt euch jungs  

Ich hab übrigens eins und weiß garnicht was für ne Marke das ist. Es war bei meinem Spektiv (fürs Sportschießen) dabei 

Funktioniert soweit, von daher


----------



## guntergeh (28. April 2009)

Ich hab ein günstiges. Und ja, ich bereue es so langsam. Gerade für HDR ist das kacke. Sobald man an der Kamera Einstellungen vornimmt verruckt das Teil nen millimeter. Panorama geht auch nicht so richtig. Man kann es zwar einrichten und alles ist in Waage aber sobald man das Teil einmal gedreht hat und wieder an Ausgangsposition ist kann man die Waage vergessen. Früher oder später wird es wohl doch etwas teureres werden. Für Aufnahmen wo ich einfach beide Hände frei haben muß/will und für Langzeitbelichtungen kann man es jedoch noch verwenden.


----------



## Bond2602 (28. April 2009)

/signed 

Bei mir ist das genau dasselbe, irgendwann wirds auch ein qualitativ hochwertigeres


----------



## Klutten (28. April 2009)

Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen. Eigentlich bin ich jemand der sagt: "Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal". Als Neuling mit einer DSLR und extrem knappen Budget konnte ich den ~17 Euro meines Hama-Stativs aber auch nicht widerstehen. Irgendwann wird es auch getauscht werden, wenn meine Ansprüche steigen. Vorerst genügt es mir aber um wackelfreie Bilder zu machen.


----------



## taks (28. April 2009)

Hat einer von euch ne Idee wieso meine Kamera keine scharfen Bilder mehr hergeben will? ^^


----------



## Lee (28. April 2009)

Nicht mehr? Also auf einmal? Poste mal ein Beispiel...


----------



## taks (28. April 2009)

Hier bitte. Wenn man die mit den Bildern im DI-Thread vergleicht sieht mans. was könnte ich umgestellt haben?


----------



## Lee (28. April 2009)

Hmm... Leider ohne Exif´s

Welche Blende war eingestellt? Ansonsten könnte es noch am Fokus liegen...


----------



## taks (28. April 2009)

Blende war voll auf. Könnte es am Objektiv liegen?


----------



## HeNrY (28. April 2009)

Autofokus an?


----------



## Lee (28. April 2009)

Blend mal ab. f7 etwa. Wenn das Motiv dann immernoch nicht scharf ist, hat das Objektiv eine Macke...


----------



## taks (28. April 2009)

Autofokus ist an, zumidest hör man den Motor surren ^^

Ich kann jetzt leider ned mehr testen, muss die Kamera erstmal wieder laden -.-


Achja, das Objektiv will manchmal einfach ned fokusieren obwohl man sich seid dem letzten bild ned bewegt hat. Ist das Normal?


----------



## Lee (28. April 2009)

Möchtest du dich nicht vielleicht erst einmal mit deiner Kamera und Fotographie allgemein außeinander setzen?


----------



## taks (29. April 2009)

Doch, ich habe vor das einfach beiläufig zu machen.

Zu meinem Problem:
Irgedwie koisch das ganze. ich habe nicht verstellt, aber mit dem vollem Akku geht alles wieder normal


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Mai 2009)

kennt einer von euch ein kostenloses Programm zur Erstellung von Panoramabildern?
Autostitch bau mir nur zwei Bilder zusammen...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Was würdet ihr im Bild im Anhang fokusieren?


----------



## Bond2602 (3. Mai 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Was würdet ihr im Bild im Anhang fokusieren?



Die hinteren 2 Bäume.

Des Weiteren auf F8 abblenden und selektiv die Belichtung messen. Falls das am Ergebnis nichts bringt doch vielleicht ein bis zwei drittel unterbelichten 

Ist mir doch etwas hell


----------



## HeNrY (4. Mai 2009)

Ich würde wohl auf die vorderen Bäume fokussieren und die Blende weiter schließen.
Matrixbelichtung -1/3.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Mai 2009)

Poooah ich hab gerad 0 Plan wovon ihr hier redet ^^ !

Aber ich hab mal ne Frage an euch !
Es gibt doch diese Glühlampen die (Tageslicht) erzeugen bzw es fast genauso nachstellen !

Wo bekomme ich die her ? Kriege ich sowas auch im Baumarkt ? 
Auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten ?

Ein paar Tips und Ratschläge wären sehr toll 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Klutten (5. Mai 2009)

Die hier sind super und für den Zweck sehr günstig:
ALTERNATE - HOMELIVING - Leuchtmittel - Philips MASTER PL-Electronic 33W 865 E27


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. Mai 2009)

Erst mal danke für den Link !

Ich dachte da gibt es solche special Glühlampen , muss ich beim Kauf auf irgendwas achten ? Weil sowas krieg ich auch im Baumarkt oder beim Lampenfachgeschäft denke ich ! 

An Tagen wo es so dunkel ist (wie heute) kann man leider keine guten Bilder machen weil das Tageslicht fehlt !
Die meisten Glühlampen bringen nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis , meistens wirken die Bilder gelblich  ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## HeNrY (6. Mai 2009)

Naja, dann muss man einfach den Weißabgleich passend einstellen


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Mai 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Ich dachte da gibt es solche special Glühlampen , muss ich beim Kauf auf irgendwas achten ? Weil sowas krieg ich auch im Baumarkt oder beim Lampenfachgeschäft denke ich !


Es gibt spezielle Tageslicht Energiesparlampen, deren Farbtemperatur liegt dann meist zwischen 5.500 und 6.500 Kelvin, und die spektrale Zusammensetzung ist Tageslicht Nachempfunden. Fotografen benutzen da allerdings keine Leuchtstofflampen sondern Glühlampen oder Halogenlampen mit dieser Farbtemperatur und entsprechendem Spektrum.

Osram, Philips und Co. haben zumindest bei den Energiesparern entsprechende Modelle im Sortiment, meist mit 6500K, heißen dann teilweise "Daylight" oder so.
Die sind aber im Vergleich zu den Normalen Leuchtmitteln deutlich teurer.

Wo man die Glüh- und Halogenlampen für den Fotografie-Bedarf herbekommt, weiß ich auch nicht, sind aber vermutlich ähnlich teuer.

Keine Ahnung, ob die Energiespardinger reichen, denen wird nachgesagt, zu wenig Lumen zur Zimmerausleuchtung zu haben. Ein Kumpel von mir hat solche Tageslichtlampen überall in den Fassungen, weil er meint, gelbes Licht mache ihn müde. Wirkt halt etwas kalt und ungewohnt, ist aber nochmal anders als dieses sterile, kalte Licht aus Leuchtstoffröhren ("Neonröhren"). Letztere sind zwar auch weiß, haben aber ein sehr enges Farbspektrum und entsprechen nicht dem Tageslicht...

Läden wie Conrad, Mediamarkt etc. verkaufen vermutlich die Tageslicht-Energiesparer, ansonsten google mal, es gibt da diverse Esoterik-Versandshops im Netz, die auch solche Leuchtmittel führen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. Mai 2009)

Hab vielen Dank für solch eine ausführliche Erklärung !

Nun weiß ich worauf ich achten muss , morgen mal nach so einer Glühlampe gucken 

Mfg Micha


----------



## leorphee (6. Mai 2009)

kann man auch bei Reichelt bekommen zu einen halbwegs guten preis, zumindest besser als bei den Baumärkten...


----------



## Fransen (9. Mai 2009)

Endlich kann es losgehen.


----------



## Lee (9. Mai 2009)

Wieso müssen die Canon Kitlinsen so aussehen wie Joghurtbecher^^

Aber viel Spaß wünsch ich dir


----------



## HeNrY (9. Mai 2009)

Sehen andere doch auch aus ;P


----------



## Lee (9. Mai 2009)

Der Pentax hat wenigstens nen richtigen Fokusring und sogar noch Quickshift (FTM heißt das glaube ich bei euch...) und der Nikon sieht nicht ganz soo schlimm aus^^
Aber wenigstens verstehe ich jetzt, warum man sich noch hochpreisige Linsen kauft^^

Aber sie sehen wirklich alle so aus, hast ja recht^^


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Warum denn das alte Kit


----------



## Fransen (9. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Warum denn das alte Kit



Wie Alt?!?
Meinst du weil mein Kit-Objektiv ohne Bildstabi. ist?!?


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Jap, das ist die "alte" Version 

Nicht aufregen , büdde ^^


----------



## Fransen (9. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Jap, das ist die "alte" version
> 
> Nicht aufregen , büdde



Jo, war mir aber bewusst.

Bildstabis sind eh was für Rentner.


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Richtig, desswegen hab ich mein Kit mit Stabi auch verkauft und ein 17-50 2.8 gekauft, welches keinen Stabi hat. Nichmal mein Tele (100-300) hat einen und ich krieg trotzdem scharfe Bilder hin  *g.


----------



## HeNrY (10. Mai 2009)

Mein 70-200 hat auch keinen Stabi ;D
Kommt aber eh nur bei schönem Wetter und im Studio zum Einsatz - also sind passende Verschlusszeiten immer drin.. *g


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es gibt spezielle Tageslicht Energiesparlampen, deren Farbtemperatur liegt dann meist zwischen 5.500 und 6.500 Kelvin, und die spektrale Zusammensetzung ist Tageslicht Nachempfunden. Fotografen benutzen da allerdings keine Leuchtstofflampen sondern Glühlampen oder Halogenlampen mit dieser Farbtemperatur und entsprechendem Spektrum.
> 
> Osram, Philips und Co. haben zumindest bei den Energiesparern entsprechende Modelle im Sortiment, meist mit 6500K, heißen dann teilweise "Daylight" oder so.
> Die sind aber im Vergleich zu den Normalen Leuchtmitteln deutlich teurer.
> ...



Hab mir heute solche "Tageslicht" Glühlampen bestellt , desweiteren habe ich noch welche gefunden in "Warmweiß" und "Kaltweiß" die ich dann auch noch mitbestellt habe !

Bin echt gespannt darauf !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Bond2602 (11. Mai 2009)

Tageslichtlampen muss ich mir auch noch kaufen. Aber im Momment gehen auch noch meine 2x20 W Schreibtischlampen mit dem entsprechenden Weißabgleich 

Ansonsten muss ich dann doch noch den Blitz bemühen


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. Mai 2009)

Bin auch sehr gespannt darauf in weit das besser aussieht im Vergleich zu "normalen" Glühlampen !
Heute morgen eingetroffen ist noch Hintergrundkarton 2,72x11M in Weiß !Damit ich mich mal richtig austoben kann ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## guntergeh (12. Mai 2009)

Will mir demnächst das Canon EF 70-200 f/4 L USM holen.

Kennt jemand nen guten Händler wo ich dieses günstig erwerben kann?


----------



## HeNrY (12. Mai 2009)

Nachmacher ;D
Kann Red Coon, Amazon und Pixxass empfehlen. Allerdings sind die Preise aktuelle sehr hoch.
(Ok, ich hab für meins bei Amazon 570€ bezahlt...)
Aber die gebotene Leistung für das Geld wird dich umhauen


----------



## guntergeh (12. Mai 2009)

Ja derzeit sind sie hoch. Muß ich aber durch  

Liebäugel da jetzt schon sehr lange damit.


----------



## pixelflair (12. Mai 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Will mir demnächst das Canon EF 70-200 f/4 L USM holen.
> 
> Kennt jemand nen guten Händler wo ich dieses günstig erwerben kann?



Foto Erhardt - Digitalkameras,Spiegelreflexkameras,Videocamcorder und mehr

 kannst evtl. sogar abholen wnen du nen laden inner nähe hast!


----------



## HeNrY (12. Mai 2009)

Da stand glaub ich was von günstig 
Canon 70-200 mm EF L 4 USM - Foto Erhardt


----------



## pixelflair (12. Mai 2009)

Henry, dann guck mal bitte bei der Konkurenz 

einzel amazon hatte sofort lieferbar und war teurer ;D und bei irgendwelchen pseudoläden würde ich nich bestellen xD


----------



## HeNrY (13. Mai 2009)

Pseudoläden?
Guck meine Ausrüstung an, und du weißt sofort, dass ich nicht bei irgendwelchen Pseudoläden bestelle...
Und Amazon ist günstiger 
AC-Foto kann ich übrigens auch empfehlen.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Mai 2009)

Amazon hat ne Lieferzeit von 1-3Monate  und den händler "blauerfluss" hab ich noch nie gehört xD

und Ausrüstung =/= pseudoläden  hab ja nich gesagt dass du da bestellst   Aber foto erhardt ist nen guter Laden, kannste dran drehen wie du willst xD


----------



## v3rtex (14. Mai 2009)

Eben kam ein nettes Objektiv per Post


----------



## HeNrY (14. Mai 2009)

Nice, 100-400 L 
Welche Cam hängt denn dran?
50D?


----------



## v3rtex (14. Mai 2009)

Mal meine 40D oder die 40D meines Vaters.

Hab mal unsere Schatzliste upgedatet 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ie-vor-eure-digitalen-kameras.html#post672451


----------



## HeNrY (14. Mai 2009)

Ach genau - bei der 40D war der Blitzschuh blank, bei der 50D dann wieder lackiert...^^


----------



## guntergeh (14. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ach genau - bei der 40D war der Blitzschuh blank, bei der 50D dann wieder lackiert...^^



man kann die 40D auch ablesen 

Schöne Linse. Ist doch diese vor-zurück-zieh-zoom^^

EDIT: Mist, jetzt fang ich an zu zweifeln. Vielleicht doch lieber das 17-40?


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Mai 2009)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Eben kam ein nettes Objektiv per Post



Nette/r Luftpumpe/Staubsauger 



Nein, ein sehr schönes Teil 

Gunter: was fotografierst du denn am meisten, im Tele bereich oder mehr WW-Bereich? Wenn ich mir so deine geuppten Bilder ansehe würde ich doch glaub ich das 17-40 bevorzugen


----------



## guntergeh (14. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so deine geuppten Bilder ansehe würde ich doch glaub ich das 17-40 bevorzugen



hmm kann aber auch daran liegen das ich derzeit nicht über 55mm hinaus komme 

Ich tendiere aber derzeit mehr zum Tele. Weitwinkel ist ja bisher erstmal, auch wenn nur Kit, abgedeckt. Es reizt halt so aber ich glaub das geht jedem so


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Mai 2009)

Das stimmt, reizen tut das. Ich war auch am überlegen ob ich statt meinem Tamron 17-50 das 70-200 4 L nehme, aber dann habe ich mich für das Tamron entschieden, weil ich in diesem Brennweitenbereich wohl aktiver unterwegs bin


----------



## HeNrY (14. Mai 2009)

Tausche Kit gegen 10-22


----------



## guntergeh (15. Mai 2009)

Es ist vollbracht.

Habe eben das 70-200 bestellt.

Jetzt beginnt die Phase in der man jeden Tag gespannt auf die Post wartet....

Edit: Eben Email bekommen das Paket bereits zum Versand gebracht wurde.


----------



## HeNrY (15. Mai 2009)

Das Warten am Tage der Auslieferung ist am Schlimmsten.
Bei mir hat sich DHL Zeit bis zum Geschäftsschluss gelassen -_- ich wäre fast gestorben...


----------



## guntergeh (15. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Das Warten am Tage der Auslieferung ist am Schlimmsten.
> Bei mir hat sich DHL Zeit bis zum Geschäftsschluss gelassen -_- ich wäre fast gestorben...



mensch...das wirkt nicht besonders beruhigend.

€: Mist, doch noch bis Montag warten....

EDIT EDIT: hmm heute noch nix gekommen. Wohl doch erst morgen. Verdammt!!

EDIT EDIT EDIT: Es ist da. Jippiiieee


----------



## eightcore (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Hallo, vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner Aufgabe helfen! Ich suche Paradies-Bilder (z.B Landschaft, Tiere, Autos, oder das, was für euch  Paradies bedeutet) für meine Konfirmation, wir haben das Thema "Paradies?". Die Bilder beamen wir dann an die Kirchenwand. Klar ist ein Strand mit hunderten hübschen Girls paradiesisch, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das allen gefällt...

Wenn ihr solche Bilder auf euer Platte habt, könntet ihr die vielleicht mal posten?

Wäre super nett von euch!


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



eightcore schrieb:


> Hallo, vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner Aufgabe helfen! Ich suche Paradies-Bilder (z.B Landschaft, Tiere, Autos, oder das, was für euch  Paradies bedeutet) für meine Konfirmation, wir haben das Thema "Paradies?". Die Bilder beamen wir dann an die Kirchenwand. Klar ist ein Strand mit hunderten hübschen Girls paradiesisch, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das allen gefällt...
> 
> Wenn ihr solche Bilder auf euer Platte habt, könntet ihr die vielleicht mal posten?
> 
> Wäre super nett von euch!


Ich suche dir mal schnell welche raus und hänge sie dann an

EDIT: Hbae mal 10BIlder angehängt. Kannst dir ja mal eins raussuchen


----------



## exoRR (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Hier hatte ich mal was gepostet. Sieht ziemlich paradiesisch aus finde ich .

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## eightcore (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

@Bloemfontein: Danke! Leider habe ich schon viele in diesem Stil, aber das erste finde ich gut!
Danke exoRR, diese Bilder eignen sich gut!


----------



## exoRR (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## eightcore (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Deine sind gut, von Bloemfontein hab ich nur eins genommen, weil alle sehr ähnlich sind, und ich von denen schon habe...


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Bitte öffnet doch für solche Anliegen einen eigenen Thread. Hier geht es um die Vorstellung von Bildern und nicht um die Suche eines einzelnen nach dem Paradies.


----------



## Lee (21. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, was sollte man für HDR´s in der AEB am besten nehmen? +-1 ev oder +-2 ev? Oder spielt das keine Rolle?


----------



## HeNrY (21. Mai 2009)

Naja, das Bracketing sollte alles an korrekter Belichtung abdecken.
Ich mache mittlerweile meist -4 bis -1, -1 bis +2 und +2 bis +4.


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> -4 bis -1, -1 bis +2 und +2 bis +4.



Alles für ein Motiv? 

Und das auch nur im M Mode oder, weil mit der Belichtungskorrektur können unsere Cams ja nur +-2? 

Ich mach immer das automatische bracketing auf -2, 0 und +2 damit jeweils eine Aufnahme und gut ist


----------



## HeNrY (22. Mai 2009)

Unsere Kameras können noch mehr 
Ich stelle einfach auf AV, dann auf -2,6 und verschiebe das Bracketing im Menü


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Mai 2009)

weis jemand von euch, ob man mit Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0 HDR-Fotos erstellen kann?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## HeNrY (22. Mai 2009)

Dazu brauchst du sowas wie Photomatix.
Google hilft da ungemein....


----------



## S_Fischer (22. Mai 2009)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen den [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread gefunden, und war recht begeistert davon, doch bevor ich den auch mit unpassenden Bilder zuspam möcht ich lieber hier en paar komantare von Profis bekommen.

Ich bin recht begeistert vob der Nahaufnahmefunktion meines W800i, leider sind das Hardwarebilder was eigentlich nicht zu diesem Thread passt.

Also grob gesagt ich bin voll unpassend hier doch will euch meine drei Bilder nicht vorenthalten immer her mit euren coments


PS.: der arme eightcore wird auch überlal vertrieben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2009)

Sorry aber Fotos von einem Walkmanhandy, in diesem Thread, was soll man dazu noch sagen?


----------



## S_Fischer (22. Mai 2009)

ich finde nahaufnahmen kann das handy spitze, hätt ich nicht gesagt das es ein walkman wäre, hättest du es nicht gleich gesehen, bzw wärst nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## HeNrY (23. Mai 2009)

Das hätte ein Blick in die Exifs auch verraten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Mai 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> ich finde nahaufnahmen kann das handy spitze, hätt ich nicht gesagt das es ein walkman wäre, hättest du es nicht gleich gesehen, bzw wärst nicht drauf gekommen.



Ne man sieht es nur an den fetten Bildrauschen, der 2megapixel?! und der miesen Farbqualität. Bei einem K-Handy von Sony hingegen kann ein guter Fotograf dem Ding gute Fotos entlocken


----------



## Fransen (23. Mai 2009)

Tztz, ich krieg die Krise...

Meine 1000D hat schon nach 3.Wochen und 1033Bildern einen defekt.

Die AF-Felder möchten nicht mehr so richtig aufleuchten, wenn ein Objekt etc. fokussiert wird, nunja jetzt geht sie wieder zurück und wird hoffentlich möglichst schnell wieder repariert....

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange so eine Reparatur i.d.R bei Canon dauert?!


----------



## Lee (23. Mai 2009)

Au weia


----------



## HeNrY (23. Mai 2009)

1-8 Woche/n...


----------



## Fransen (23. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> 1-8 Woche/n...



Ich liebe diese Aktionen.

Morgen muss die Kamera allerdings nochmal ran, da kenn' ich keine Gnade(), meine Cousine hat Kommunion, aber dann geht sie (die Kamera) auf Reisen.


----------



## guntergeh (26. Mai 2009)

Kann eventuell jemand nen Polfilter empfehlen? 

67mm.....


----------



## Bond2602 (26. Mai 2009)

Klar, vor kurzen einen gekauft, für mein Tamron, auch 67 mm. Hoya Pro 1 Digital. Brauche ich eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen, super Ding, bewährte Hoya Qualität. Und bei Redcoon sogar für 44 Euro bekommen


----------



## guntergeh (26. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt den in der Auswahl.

Hab noch nen Gutschein bei Amazon deshalb würd ich gern dort bestellen 

Hoya HMC Polarisationsfilter Cirk. 67mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Fransen (30. Mai 2009)

Um euch mal auf dem laufenden zu halten: Die Kamera ist gerade zum Service gegangen und die sagten mir, dass sie im schlimmsten Fall in 2.Wochen erst wieder da wäre, mal sehen....

Hätten die gleich eine vorrätig gehabt, hätten sie meine gleich gewndelt.


----------



## Bond2602 (30. Mai 2009)

Was denn eine? Kriegste eine ganz neue Cam ?


----------



## Fransen (30. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Was denn eine? Kriegste eine ganz neue Cam ?



1000D.

Ich denke, dass meine jetzt repariert wird, der Verkäufer meinte, wenn nach zwei Wochen noch nichts passiert sein sollte, kann ich mir, auf Wunsch, eine neue mitnehmen.
->plus Zuzahlung hätte ich mir gerade auch eine 450 oder 500D mitnehmen können.

Die 1000D war (leider) nicht mehr vorrätig...


----------



## Bond2602 (30. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich wusste, dass du eine 1000D hast, ich hatte nur die satzzeichen bei "eine" vergessen . Ich meinte das weil du gesagt hattest "hätten die eine da gehabt", da dachte ich, die geben dir eine neue mit


----------



## Fransen (30. Mai 2009)

Achso, hab' mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.

Der Kerl vom Service war ein echter "Vollprofi" und hat sich nach dem ersten ausprobieren gewundert, wieso die Kamera, wenn man durch den Sucher schaut, dunkel bleibt...

Ratet mal, was er vergessen hat?!=D


----------



## Bond2602 (30. Mai 2009)

Objektivdeckel draufgelassen


----------



## Fransen (30. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Objektivdeckel draufgelassen



Dito.
Um das zu merken hat er 5.Min und meine Hilfe gebraucht.


----------



## Bond2602 (30. Mai 2009)

Freak 

Naja ich hoffe für dich, dass das alles schnell von der Bühne geht


----------



## eightcore (31. Mai 2009)

Da ich wahrscheinlich in zwei Wochen im Besitz einer DSLR bin, möchte ich noch wissen, ob es bei einer EOS 1000D möglich ist, echte HDR-Bilder zu machen. Das heisst, ich möchte eine Cam, bei der man bei Serienbilder den Lichtwert (EV) planen kann. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## pixelflair (31. Mai 2009)

ja ist es


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Mai 2009)

Jap, das hat die . Auto Exposure Bracketing heißt das - kurz AEB.

Vielleicht hilft dir der Link als "Beweis" , Auto Exposure Bracketing by camera model

€: Argh, I´m such a slowpoke


----------



## eightcore (1. Juni 2009)

Ich danke euch, ihr habt mir geholfen, eine schwerwiegende Entscheidung zu treffen.  Sonst hätte ich mir ne andere geholt.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Stellt sie vor, Eure (digitalen) Kameras*

Ich hätt mal ne Frage  man sieht hier sooo viele "Riesen" Digicams. Reicht um Hardware zu fotografieren eigentlich eine 10Megapixel Cam?


----------



## Jack_Steel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Stellt sie vor, Eure (digitalen) Kameras*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal ne Frage  man sieht hier sooo viele "Riesen" Digicams. Reicht um Hardware zu fotografieren eigentlich eine 10Megapixel Cam?


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. Meine Kamera verdient den Begriff riesig hat aber trotzdem nur 4 Megapixel.

nikon d2h - Google Image Search


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Juni 2009)

Falls jemand gerade überlegt, Objektive zu kaufen:
Bei Amazon gibts anscheinend Rabatt auf einige Sigmas. bis zu 60 EURE kann man sparen.
Siehe 60 Euro Rabatt auf Sigma-Objektive 18-200mm | Schnäppchenticker

Checkt aber die Preise, ich selber habs nicht überprüft und Amazon ändert die teils innerhalb weniger Stunden, daher ist nicht immer Verlass auf solche Schnäppchen-Meldungen.


----------



## pixelflair (12. Juni 2009)

und mal wieder nix für fourthird *fluch* xD


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Stellt sie vor, Eure (digitalen) Kameras*

das bild muss nachher sowieso verkleinert werden, hier im forum würde das hübsche verwarnungen geben, wenn du bilder mit 3000x4000 pixeln postest. außerdem neigen kameras, vorallem unter 200€ stark zum bildrauschen, je mehr megapixel die haben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juni 2009)

Was haltet ihr von so ETWAS?
Und von so ETWAS?

Ich überlege mir den Konverter zu holen um ein teures 10-20mm zu umgehen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bond2602 (17. Juni 2009)

Je nachdem was du für Ansprüche an die Bildqualität hast. 

Wenn man es auf WW konverter anlegt, muss man auch was teures um die 150 € nehmen und da ist die Quali grade mal ausreichend. Zum ausprobieren würd ich es zulassen, aber sind dir zum ausprobieren 50 Takken wert? 

Beim Filterset ist es ähnlich. Ich würde es dir aber nicht empfehlen. Eigentlich gibt es nur einen sinnvollen Filter und das ist der Polfilter. UV Filter braucht man nicht und den komischen anderen da schonmal garnicht . UV Filter kann man höchstens noch als Objektivschutz benutzen, das lohnt sich aber auch nur, wenn man in der Wüste oder so fotografiert. Die Frontlinsen sind so stabil, so schnell kann man da nix kaputtmachen, eine Geli hält viel mehr ab.

Halbwegs brauchbare Filter fangen so bei ca 30 Euro an, aber da ist auch natürlich die Frage, ob du den Unterschied zwischen einem teuren oder billigen Filter siehst (nichts gegen deine Fähigkeiten ). Der Hersteller spielt auch eine wichtige Rolle. 

Filter solltest du dann auch nur nach deinen Bedürfnissen kaufen, brauchst du denn einen davon ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juni 2009)

ich hab es eig ja nur auf den PL Filter abgesehen...
und ich fotografiere einfach gerne im Panorama. 
Atm habe ich eine 300D mit dem Standard EFS 18-55mm Objektiv.

Edit: Grund warum ich den Filter will:
Ich will in London einfach mal durch die Shopping-Strassen laufen...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bond2602 (18. Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Polfilter einzeln kaufen 

drück mich feste

Der ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig recht gut. Man muss bei Filtern auch immer etwas in die Zukunft sehen. Wirst du dir in nächster Zeit ein neues Objektiv kaufen wollen? Dann muss man wahrscheinlich einen neuen Filter kaufen, wenn es soweit ist und dan würde ich nicht grade jetzt schon viel investieren.

Wie gesagt, der ist ganz gut für den Preis. Willst du aber noch etwas länger ein (oder mehrere) Objektive mit 58er Durchmesser verweden, würde es sich evtl. lohnen einen durchaus hochwertigen zu nehmen (je nachdem, wie oft man damit fotografiert).


drück mich nochmal 

Dieser kostet garnicht mal viel mehr und ist ein sehr guter Filter. Den habe ich in 67er Größe für mein Tamron 17-50. Den kann ich nur empfehlen.

Es gibt natürlich noch viel mehr, nur man kann nicht alle Aufzählen, das würde sehr lange dauern


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. Juni 2009)

Hier mal wieder was von mir. Gestern auf dem Konzert gewesen, ich habe ein paar Schnappschüsse machen können.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juni 2009)

DIESES soll in den nächsten Tagen gekauft werden. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob es einen 58er Durchmesser besitzt.


@Pffzzhh!
falscher Thread
Versuch es mal HIER

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2009)

...da steht doch -> Filterdurchmesser: 62mm 

Oder meinst du einen anderen Durchmesser?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> DIESES soll in den nächsten Tagen gekauft werden. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob es einen 58er Durchmesser besitzt.
> 
> 
> @Pffzzhh!
> ...



Danke, hab mich verlesen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juni 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...da steht doch -> Filterdurchmesser: 62mm
> 
> Oder meinst du einen anderen Durchmesser?




Was?! Oh Gott ich sollte mich lieber hinlegen
Dank dir.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2009)

Tjoa, Augen auf beim Käsekauf


----------



## Bond2602 (18. Juni 2009)

58 und 62 ist nicht viel Unterschied, da kannst du ruhig nen 62 to 58 Adapterring nehmen, ohne das es auf dem Kit groß übersteht


----------



## Fransen (22. Juni 2009)

Ich muss jetzt mal kurz eure Meinung zu folgendem Problem einholen:

Ich brauche ein möglichst günstiges Objektiv für schlechte Lichtverhältnisse, dass Kit (non IS) macht da, wieso auch immer *hust* (), bekannterweise recht schnell schlapp.

Nun stellen sich für mich folgende Fragen:

Das "non IS"-Kit behalten und ein Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II dazukaufen 

oder

"non IS"-Kit verscherbeln und dafür das IS-Kit kaufen (wieso auch immer, kam' mir gerade so in den Sinn).
->Das IS-Kit soll ja pauschal die deutlich bessere Bildqualität haben, gerade bei schlechten Lichverhältnissen...
->wäre quasi das neue Allround und All-Wetter Objektiv.

Für mich wäre die erste Mögl. wohl sinnvoller, oder wie seht ihr das!?
-gerade, da ich eh' nicht mehr lange mit dem Kit-Obj. plane.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal kurz eure Meinung zu folgendem Problem einholen:
> 
> Ich brauche ein möglichst günstiges Objektiv für schlechte Lichtverhältnisse, dass Kit (non IS) macht da, wieso auch immer *hust* (), bekannterweise recht schnell schlapp.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mit meinem *Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8*  (an Nikon D80) seeehr zufrieden.
Sigma 18-50mm 2,8 EX DC Macro Objektiv für Canon: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ist mein Immerdrauf. Und wenn du die von mir gemachten Bilder ankuckst, wirst du feststellen, dass viele davon bei wenig Licht gemacht wurden (Konzerte).

Das *Tamron 17-50 2.8* soll auch ganz gut sein.
Tamron AF 17-50mm 2,8 XR Di II LD ASL digitales: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Beispielbilder zum Sigma (teilweise D50 / D80)


----------



## Bond2602 (22. Juni 2009)

Das IS-Kit wird dir auch nach ein paar Monaten auf den Sack gehen 

Da halte ich das 50er 1.8 für sinnvoller, nur wenn du (und da garantiere ich für ) später was vernünftiges als Standardobjektiv benutzen willst, solltest du etwas sparen und das normale Kit solange benutzen, bis du das nötige Kleingeld zusammen hast.

Dann führt auch kein Weg mehr an einem Tamron 17-50 2.8 oder dem Sigma pendant vorbei.

Gruß

PS: Machen Sie doch mal ICQ an, da werden Sie (auch) geholfen!


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2009)

Bedenke: Wenn du dir jetzt das 50er kaufst und das Kit verkaufst, hast du nichts weitwinkliges mehr. An deiner Stelle würde ich das Kit auf jedenfall noch behalten...


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte mein Zoom nicht missen.
Hab keine Lust vor der Bühne ständig die Linsen zu wechseln oder mich zu nem passenden Punkt (für die Brennweite) durchkämpfen zu müssen.

Und von der P/L sind die o.g. Linsen von Sigma und Tamron 1A
An ein Nikkor 17-55 oder ein ähnliches von Canon kommen sie zwar nicht ran, aber welcher Schüler / Azubi / Student kann sich eine Optik für 1200€ (oder noch) mehr leisten?
Also sind die schon ne ordentliche Alternative

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Das IS-Kit wird dir auch nach ein paar Monaten auf den Sack gehen
> 
> Da halte ich das 50er 1.8 für sinnvoller, nur wenn du (und da garantiere ich für ) später was vernünftiges als Standardobjektiv benutzen willst, solltest du etwas sparen und das normale Kit solange benutzen, bis du das nötige Kleingeld zusammen hast.



Jo, das Kit sollte in ein paar Monaten (ca. 2-3) gegen ein wesentlich hochwertigeres Tamron 17-70 bzw. 17-50 getauscht werden.
Mir ging es atm. nur um ein "Brücken-" Objektiv für schlechte Lichtverhältnisse, da das Kit dort komplett versagt.=D

Aber irgendwie glaube ich gerade auch, dass die vernünftigere Version den Kauf eines "guten" Objektivs darstellt.
Das 50mm wäre dann irgendwie rausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen, da es quasi "just-in-time" wieder getauscht werden würde.

Ausserdem fehlt mir ja dann wieder, wie von Lee angemerkt, der ganze Weitwinkelbereich.
->Ich glaube, ich war etwas voreilig.



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> PS: Machen Sie doch mal ICQ an, da werden Sie (auch) geholfen!



Bin gerade mit dem IPod online, ich meld' mich aber mal.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juni 2009)

Wo wir grade bei'm Thema sind.
Im Moment habe ich nur das 18-55mm ohne IS von Canon. Würde sich der Umstieg auf das IS lohnen? Ich habe immer das Problem, dass in Gebäuden, egal ob Wohnung oder Sporthalle, die Bilder meist unterbelichtet sind (TV-Modus, 1/40) oder wenn ich Auto nutze die Bilder verwackelt sind.

Und könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das als Zusatzobjektiv taugt?
Ich brauch noch etwas mit weiterem Zoom und vom tamron 70-300mm wurde mir abgeratten.





Fransen schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit dem IPod online, ich meld' mich aber mal.



hehe das kenne ich iwo her^^ schon V. 3.0?


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei'm Thema sind.
> Im Moment habe ich nur das 18-55mm ohne IS von Canon. Würde sich der Umstieg auf das IS lohnen? Ich habe immer das Problem, dass in Gebäuden, egal ob Wohnung oder Sporthalle, die Bilder meist unterbelichtet sind (TV-Modus, 1/40) oder wenn ich Auto nutze die Bilder verwackelt sind.
> 
> Und könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das als Zusatzobjektiv taugt?
> Ich brauch noch etwas mit weiterem Zoom und vom tamron 70-300mm wurde mir abgeratten.


Das von dir genannte Objektiv ist echt klasse.

In Sachen P/L wohl (fast) unschlagbar, mit ihm kannst du eig. nicht viel falsch machen, gerade in dieser Preisklasse.




> hehe das kenne ich iwo her^^ schon V. 3.0?


Nein, hatte (leider) noch keine Zeit dazu, aber stay tuned.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juni 2009)

ähhh welches jetzt? das kleine oder das große?


PS.: Es lohnt sich 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2009)

The big one (EF-S 55-250IS).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juni 2009)

okay und mein eig. Problem mit dem Kleinen? sollte ich die ~100€ ausgeben oder gleich ein Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 oder Tamron 17-50 2.8? Die Lichtstärke ist bei den Beiden etwas tiefer zu einem weit aus höherem Preis.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> okay und mein eig. Problem mit dem Kleinen? sollte ich die ~100€ ausgeben oder gleich ein Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 oder Tamron 17-50 2.8? Die Lichtstärke ist bei den Beiden etwas tiefer zu einem weit aus höherem Preis.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Genau das ist auch mein Problem.
Helft uns!

Aber ich denke mal, dass ich eher in die Richtung der teureren Variante gehen werde, es ist ja auch eine Investition in die Zukunft.
Die Frage ist nur, ob der Unterschied wirklich so groß ist?!

/Edit
Gibt es eig. ein ICQ ähnliches Tool für den Touch?!
Dann könnt ich nämlich gerade mit dem Teil dort online gehen.


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher, das ist genau dasselbe wie beim Fransen 

Tut euch das IS Kit nicht an, so viel besser ist das nicht. Spart lieber gleich für ein Tamron 17-50 2.8 , ihr werdet begeistert sein  (ich spreche aus Erfahrung )

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte das Formular A38 ausfüllen und zu mir schicken, dann werde ich ihnen helfen  (mal gucken wer das noch kennt )



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQA_cNXZJ8c


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQA_cNXZJ8c



Och, ne.
Ist mit etwas zu langwierig.

P.S
Meine Cam ist immer noch nicht wieder @home, gerade bei meinem Fachhändler angerufen versicherte er mir, er werde morgen nochmal nachhaken und mir einen Lagebericht geben.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> okay und mein eig. Problem mit dem Kleinen? sollte ich die ~100€ ausgeben oder gleich ein Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8 oder Tamron 17-50 2.8? Die Lichtstärke ist bei den Beiden etwas tiefer zu einem *weit aus höherem Preis.*
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Hast du dich schon nach den RICHTIG teuren Linsen umgekuckt?
Das 17-55 Nikkor ist iM DAS Objektiv für die Nikon DX Kameras.
Da zahlste locker 1200,-€
Nikon AF S DX 17-55/2,8G IF-ED Objektiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die Canon Linsen EF 16-35 2.8 USM
Canon EF 16-35mm/ 2,8/ L II USM Objektiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und EF-S 17-55 2.8 USM liegen auch um den Bereich 1000 - 1500 €
Canon EF-S 17-55mm/ 2,8/ IS USM Objektiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Da sind die 300 - 450 € (je nach Optik / Händler) doch ein Schnäppchen.
Außerdem behältst du so ne Optik länger als die Kamera dahinter.
Meine D50 wurde durch ne D80 ersetzt, die Linsen sind geblieben.
Also investier MEHR in die Objektive als in die Kamera.


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Juni 2009)

Open end gibts ja überall , aber man muss beim Preis auch realistisch bleiben .


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Open end gibts ja überall , aber man muss beim Preis auch realistisch bleiben .




Wie wärs damit:
SIGMA 200-500mm F2,8 EX DG
Ein richtiges Schnäppchen 

Oder doch lieber dieses schnuckelige ZEISS Apo Sonnar T* 4/1700
http://www.zeiss.de/C12567A8003B58B9/Contents-Frame/8BAAC109CB80BDDFC12571E100393A1B


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Juni 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit:
> SIGMA 200-500mm F2,8 EX DG
> Ein richtiges Schnäppchen
> 
> ...



Zum ersten kann ich nur sagen: http://media.techeblog.com/images/sigmalens.jpg

  Freihand, Yay! 

Ja und das andere, wers braucht


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Zum ersten kann ich nur sagen: http://media.techeblog.com/images/sigmalens.jpg
> 
> Freihand, Yay!



Hail to the King, baby!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juni 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit:
> SIGMA 200-500mm F2,8 EX DG
> Ein richtiges Schnäppchen
> 
> ...




kenn ich doch schon *langweilig* 

ne also für mich sind 400€ ne menge Geld. bin noch Schüler... -_-

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ne also für mich sind 400€ ne menge Geld. bin noch Schüler... -_-
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Spar und kauf was gutes - sonst zahlst du doppelt.


----------



## Ecle (23. Juni 2009)

Also des Tamron 17-50 find ich nicht besonders. Bei Offenblende hat es starke Vignettierung und die Eckenschärfe ist auch nicht besonders toll selbst abgeblendet wird das nicht viel besser. Wenn Lichtstark dann eher ne Festbrennweite wie das 50mm F1.8 Nikkor. 
Also Standard Zoom Objektiv würd ich das Nikkor AF-S 18-105mm nehmen.
Das ist sehr günstig, zwar nicht so lichtstark, dafür hat es einen VR und akzeptable Auflösung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Also des Tamron 17-50 find ich nicht besonders. Bei Offenblende hat es starke Vignettierung und die Eckenschärfe ist auch nicht besonders toll selbst abgeblendet wird das nicht viel besser. Wenn Lichtstark dann eher ne Festbrennweite wie das 50mm F1.8 Nikkor.
> Also Standard Zoom Objektiv würd ich das Nikkor AF-S 18-105mm nehmen.
> Das ist sehr günstig, zwar nicht so lichtstark, dafür hat es einen VR und akzeptable Auflösung.



Unser Nichtraucher hat ne Canon, da bringen Nikkore nicht viel


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Juni 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Also des Tamron 17-50 find ich nicht besonders. Bei Offenblende hat es starke Vignettierung und die Eckenschärfe ist auch nicht besonders toll selbst abgeblendet wird das nicht viel besser.



 Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ^^

€: Schlechtes Exemplar erwischt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juni 2009)

Und eine Festbrennweite geht gar nicht! 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Ecle (23. Juni 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Unser Nichtraucher hat ne Canon, da bringen Nikkore nicht viel



Ok, war aber auch allgemein gesagt..



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ^^
> 
> €: Schlechtes Exemplar erwischt?



Ich habs nicht. Aber auf photozone.de kann man sich gut informieren und da sieht man doch schon deutlich wie die Auflösung am Rand nach unten geht.
Ok ich seh grad das Canon Modell schneidet interressanterweise besser hab. (gucke immer bei Nikon ) und bekommt auch 4 Sterne.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Und eine Festbrennweite geht gar nicht!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Nur eine Festbrennweite geht nicht, dass ist schon klar. Aber 2 zusammen? Wenn man ne DSLR hat sollte man auch Geld für mehrere Objektive haben, sonst wär ne gute Superzoom ala f100fs wohl besser angebracht.


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Juni 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Ok ich seh grad das Canon Modell schneidet interressanterweise besser hab. (gucke immer bei Nikon ) und bekommt auch 4 Sterne.



Na siehste 

Ich hatte auch vorher auf Photozone geguckt, das hätte mich jetzt auch verwundert. Ich kann aber über starke Vignettierung bzw. stark abfallende Auflösung nicht meckern


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juni 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Nur eine Festbrennweite geht nicht, dass ist schon klar. Aber 2 zusammen? Wenn man ne DSLR hat sollte man auch Geld für mehrere Objektive haben, sonst wär ne gute Superzoom ala f100fs wohl besser angebracht.



Ich plane mittlerweile schon 3 Objektive... Sigma 10-20, Canon 55-250 und Sigma 18-50mm oder Tamron AF 17-50mm. Reicht das nicht!?
Aber auch so finde ich die Idee nicht so toll immer das Objektiv wechseln zu müssen...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## xpfreddy (24. Juni 2009)

wer keine Lust hat Objektive zu wechseln, der ist bei einer DSLR grundsätzlich falsch.. Das Wechseln der Objektive ist DER Vorteil schlechthin. (gibt natürlich auch ein paar andere)

Ich kann jedem nur diese Kombination empfehlen:

1x UWW (10-20 , 10-22 , 10-17 oder was auch immer)
1x 35 1,8 oder 2,0
1x 50 1,8 oder 1,4
1x 70-200 4,0 oder 2,8

Das alles ist bisauf die letzte Linse eigentlich verhältnismäßig günstig (je nach Lichststärke) und man hat sehr viele kreative Optionen. Ein gutes Zoom (wie das Tamron 17-50) hatte ich auch mal, habe mich aber relativ schnell davon getrennt, weil ich es wirklich nur bei Veranstaltungen/Demos benutzt habe.  

Photozone ist ne tolle Seite, aber seitdem amazon bei denen eingestiegen ist, bekommen alle Geräte/Objektive ein "recommended". Das 30mm Sigma 1,4 z.B. schneidet dort relativ schlecht ab - mMn ist es eine verdammt gute Optik an APS-C.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> wer keine Lust hat Objektive zu wechseln, der ist bei einer DSLR grundsätzlich falsch.. Das Wechseln der Objektive ist DER Vorteil schlechthin. (gibt natürlich auch ein paar andere)





xpfreddy schrieb:


> Ein gutes Zoom (wie das Tamron 17-50) hatte ich auch mal, habe mich aber relativ schnell davon getrennt, weil ich es wirklich nur bei Veranstaltungen/Demos benutzt habe.



Und genau da werde ich im nächsten Schuljahr viel unterwegs sein. Ich löse den bisherigen Photografen ab, der eh nichts kann. Da ist es mehr als nur nervend, wenn man alle drei Bilder das Objektiv wechseln muss und bis man das vollzogen hat ist die gewünschte Szene bereits vorbei...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juni 2009)

Naja, man muss ja nicht immer wechseln. Für Veranstaltungen und Schnappschüsse packste ein Zoom- oder Kit-Objektiv drauf und gut ist. Bzw. wenn man extrem weit weg ist halt ein Tele-Zoom.

Der vorteil bei (D)SLR besteht imho darin, dass man Objektive wechseln kann, dass es Makro-Objektive, Zwischenstücke und Linsen gibt, Festbrennweiten usw.

Bei ner Kompaktkamera hast du halt einen festen Zoom und das wars, und dessen Möglichkeiten in Sachen Tele, Makro, Breitbild sind meist eher beschränkt. Eine SLR ist da hundertmal flexibler, wenn man entsprechend Geld investiert.

Aber alle 3 Minuten Objektiv wechseln würde ich deshalb nicht.


----------



## pixelflair (25. Juni 2009)

Und ne DSLR hat um einiges bessere Bildqualität als ne Kompakte


----------



## Ecle (25. Juni 2009)

Naja das kann man so allgemein auch nicht sagen.
Die Kompakten in der gehobenen Klasse wie Canon G10 oder Panasonic LX3 bietet schon eine sehr gute Qualität (Auflösung). Die Linsen der Kompakten sind auch meist sehr gut, weil diese für kleinere Sensoren einfacher zu bauen sind. Die LX3 hat z.B. ein Objektiv mit Lichtstärke F2-F2.8 bei einem Brennweitenbereich von 24-60mm (KB). Sowas wirst du bei den DSLRs nicht finden, nur die Festbrennweiten sind noch etwas lichtstärker.
Nur am Rauschverhalten haben die Kompakten halt das nachsehen, mit nem kleinen Sensor kann man halt nicht so wenig Rauschen wie mit nem großen Sensor aus ner Spiegelreflex haben.


----------



## pixelflair (25. Juni 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Naja das kann man so allgemein auch nicht sagen.
> Die Kompakten in der gehobenen Klasse wie Canon G10 oder Panasonic LX3 bietet schon eine sehr gute Qualität (Auflösung). Die Linsen der Kompakten sind auch meist sehr gut, weil diese für kleinere Sensoren einfacher zu bauen sind. Die LX3 hat z.B. ein Objektiv mit Lichtstärke F2-F2.8 bei einem Brennweitenbereich von 24-60mm (KB). Sowas wirst du bei den DSLRs nicht finden, nur die Festbrennweiten sind noch etwas lichtstärker.
> Nur am Rauschverhalten haben die Kompakten halt das nachsehen, mit nem kleinen Sensor kann man halt nicht so wenig Rauschen wie mit nem großen Sensor aus ner Spiegelreflex haben.



Ich bezog mich auch auf das Rauschen  und nicht auf aufnahmen unter Tageslicht.

Und selbst die G10 oder LX3 gerät iwann an die Grenzen was Detailgenauigkeit angeht


----------



## Ecle (25. Juni 2009)

Und die DSLRs ham keine Grenzen oder was willst du damit sagen? 
Die G10 hat 15 Megapixel und zeigt wirklich viele feine Details. Die JPG Engine arbeitet zudem auch sehr gut. 
Schau mal hier bei dpreview:
Canon PowerShot G10 Review: 20. Compared to...: Digital Photography Review
Da schneidet die G10 zumindest bei Baseiso besser ab als die 1000D.
Die LX3 hat 10Megapixel und wenn man in Raw schießt kann man auch eine beachtliche Detailfeinheit erkennen.


----------



## pixelflair (25. Juni 2009)

Qualität =/= Megapixel  Das solltest du dir zu aller erstmal merken..

Und die Testbilder sind unter Tageslicht aufgenommen, dazu hab ich bereits oben was gesagt


----------



## Zoon (25. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Und ne DSLR hat um einiges bessere Bildqualität als ne Kompakte



Nicht immer: Ne  Sigma DP-1 oder 2 (beide haben nen DSLR Sensor!)sagt "Sayonara" zu ner 1000D. Genauso Panasonic Lx3 baugleich Leica D-Lux.

In Sachen Rauschen sind die Canon Kompakten nach am besten bzw. das "Canon Rauschen" lässt sich noch relativ gut korrigieren.

Letztendlich ist immer noch die Person hinter dem Gerät entscheidend. Brauchst nur bei flickr suchen was stellenweise für Murksbilder von Einsteiger SLR Benutzern drin sind.

Nach wie vor Imba is ne 50D oder gar ne 5D mit Vollformat - aber die kann man sich auch nur leisten wenn mans beruflich macht und die Cam steuerlich absetzen kann. Nicht vergessen die Objektive kosten ja auch noch ...


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Juni 2009)

klingt jetzt bestimmt böse, aber die 1000d würde ich fast garnicht mehr als DSLR zählen. Die meisten die die Kamera kaufen haben das ganze Leben lang das Kit drauf.. zudem finde ich die Kamera derbst beschnitten und minderwertig verarbeitet. Ich habe nichts gegen Canon 1000d User, aber viele wären besser bei ihrer kompakten geblieben, da sich fotografisch bei denen nicht viel getan hat. 

bzgl Rauschen: bei jeder halbwegs modernen DSLR ist das Rauschen top. Schaut euch doch mal die Filme von damals mit 1600Asa an.. da ist man heute schon seehr weit.

Und soo teuer finde ich die 5D nun auch nicht. Sie kostet gebraucht 950 -1000€. Das ist noch vollkommen in Ordnung für die Leistung die sie bietet. Für Objektive kann man mindestens auch nochmal die gleiche Summe miteinplanen. Aber das gehört eben dazu.


----------



## Ecle (25. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Qualität =/= Megapixel  Das solltest du dir zu aller erstmal merken..


Das ist mir schon klar. Aber die Pixelzahl hat immernoch was mit der Auflösung zu tun, kann man nicht ganz vernachlässigen. Aber wie gesagt. Guck dich bei dpreview um, da siehst du ganz deutlich dass die g10 ein besseres Auflösungsvermögen hat als die 1000d.



sky2k4 schrieb:


> Und die Testbilder sind unter Tageslicht aufgenommen, dazu hab ich bereits oben was gesagt


Ja sicher. Aber ich schieß fast alle Bilder bei Tageslicht. Muss jeder selbst wissen wie hoch er das Rauschverhalten bewertet. Bei ISO80/100 sind jedenfalls fast alle Kameras recht rauschfrei. Die LX3 die ich ja besitze hat ja einen guten VR und ist sehr lichtstark, von daher kann ich fast immer bei ISO80 bleiben nur wenns mal richtig dunkel ist schieß ich dann mit Iso400/800 was aber auchnoch in Ordnung geht



Zoon schrieb:


> Nicht immer: Ne Sigma DP-1 oder 2 (beide haben nen DSLR Sensor!)sagt "Sayonara" zu ner 1000D.


In der Tat. Die Sigma ist aber auch eine ganz spezielle Kamera.
Die gute Bildqualität ergibt sich aus dem Foveon Sensor der alle 3 Farbinformationen pro Pixel besitzt, der Festbrennweite und natürlich dem relativ großem APS-C Sensor.
Wirklich ne Allrounder Kamera ist es allerdings nicht, da der Autofokus langsam ist, der Monitor schlecht, die Festbrennweite usw. sie hat wirklich einige Nachteile, deswegen hab ich mich eben für die Panasonic LX3 entschieden



xpfreddy schrieb:


> klingt jetzt bestimmt böse, aber die 1000d würde ich fast garnicht mehr als DSLR zählen. Die meisten die die Kamera kaufen haben das ganze Leben lang das Kit drauf.. zudem finde ich die Kamera derbst beschnitten und minderwertig verarbeitet. Ich habe nichts gegen Canon 1000d User, aber viele wären besser bei ihrer kompakten geblieben, da sich fotografisch bei denen nicht viel getan hat.


Was erwartest du auch für den Preis? Sicher ist sie beschnitten, aber die Bildqualität ist auf jeden Fall auf der höhe der Zeit verglichen mit anderen Einsteiger Spiegelreflex.


----------



## pixelflair (26. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> klingt jetzt bestimmt böse, aber die 1000d würde ich fast garnicht mehr als DSLR zählen. Die meisten die die Kamera kaufen haben das ganze Leben lang das Kit drauf.. zudem finde ich die Kamera derbst beschnitten und minderwertig verarbeitet. Ich habe nichts gegen Canon 1000d User, aber viele wären besser bei ihrer kompakten geblieben, da sich fotografisch bei denen nicht viel getan hat.
> 
> bzgl Rauschen: bei jeder halbwegs modernen DSLR ist das Rauschen top. Schaut euch doch mal die Filme von damals mit 1600Asa an.. da ist man heute schon seehr weit.
> 
> Und soo teuer finde ich die 5D nun auch nicht. Sie kostet gebraucht 950 -1000€. Das ist noch vollkommen in Ordnung für die Leistung die sie bietet. Für Objektive kann man mindestens auch nochmal die gleiche Summe miteinplanen. Aber das gehört eben dazu.



Wenn du mir auf der Straße begegnet wärst, hätteste für die Aussage ne Schelle bekommen...
Ich habe auch nur ne oly 410 mit den beiden Kitobjektiven und du willlst mir damit sagen ich sollte auch bei ner kompakten bleiben? du weißt aber schon,dass die hauptsächliche Bildqualität von den Objektiven die man verwendet abhängt oder? Vllt solltest du dich mal besser informieren bevor man hier so einen unqualifizierten Dünnschiss labert! Ich kenne genug leute die die 1000D/400D/e410/e520/D40/D60 haben (und ja größtenteils liegen diese Kameras auf einem Level) und die machen um 1000mal bessere Fotos als jeder mit ner Kompakten! Und nun zeig mir doch mal bitte ne Kompakte, die schöne Portrais macht?!  Also meine Oly mit dem 40-150mm kann das.. deine Kompakte auch? nein ich denke nich! 


Bilder mit ner 1000D gemacht: http://www.flickr.com/cameras/canon/eos_digital_rebel_xs/

nun sag mir dass du soviel schöne Bilder auch mit ner Knipse findest


----------



## Ecle (26. Juni 2009)

Was du erzählst ist völlig übertrieben.

Dass man bei Kompakten nicht so viele gute Bilder findet wie mit DSL-Rs findet ist völliger quatsch. Auch mit ner 50€ Kamera kann man schöne Bilder machen. Das meiste hängt immernoch vom Fotograf ab. Sicher ist dann die Schärfe nicht so gut und das Foto kommt schlechter rüber als mit einem qualitativ hochwertigerem Bild.
Bei der flickr Seite sind die Bilder ja noch nichtmal in maximaler Auflösung vorhanden, wie willst du da die Qualität beurteilen.

Wenn man hier guckt, findet man auch sehr schöne Bilder:
Flickr: Camera Finder: Panasonic: DMC-LX3

Und die Objektivqualität ist bei kleinen Kompakten im 100€ Bereich schlechter. Aber Meine LX3 z.B. hat bei 60mm (KB) und F4 eine ausgezeichnete Qualität.


----------



## xpfreddy (26. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir auf der Straße begegnet wärst, hätteste für die Aussage ne Schelle bekommen...
> Ich habe auch nur ne oly 410 mit den beiden Kitobjektiven und du willlst mir damit sagen ich sollte auch bei ner kompakten bleiben? du weißt aber schon,dass die hauptsächliche Bildqualität von den Objektiven die man verwendet abhängt oder? Vllt solltest du dich mal besser informieren bevor man hier so einen unqualifizierten Dünnschiss labert! Ich kenne genug leute die die 1000D/400D/e410/e520/D40/D60 haben (und ja größtenteils liegen diese Kameras auf einem Level) und die machen um 1000mal bessere Fotos als jeder mit ner Kompakten! Und nun zeig mir doch mal bitte ne Kompakte, die schöne Portrais macht?!  Also meine Oly mit dem 40-150mm kann das.. deine Kompakte auch? nein ich denke nich!
> 
> 
> ...




komm mal klar Junge. Ich glaube du hast nicht ganz verstanden, was ich mitteilen wollte. Es gibt viele Leute, die denken, dass sie mit einer DSLR bessere Bilder machen als mit einer Bridge oder einer Kompakten. Und diese Leute steigen dann meist mit einer 1000d ein. Und die meisten bleiben auch bei der Kit-Optik. Man kann damit natürlich auch gute Bilder machen, aber es wird unglaublich viel Potential verschenkt, sodass man nicht viel besser dasteht als mit einer Bridge. Mit einer DSLR entstehen qualitativ bessere Bilder, aber das wars auch schon. Und da verändert sich das fotografische Verhalten nicht (also in vielen Fällen)..
Es geht um das Motiv (den Inhalt des Bildes )!


----------



## Ecle (26. Juni 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> Es geht um das Motiv (den Inhalt des Bildes )!



Ganz genau.
Die BQ zwischen ner Einsteiger DSL-R und ner gehobenen Kompakten sind ohnehin nicht groß:
Ich hab hier nochmal ein Vergleich gemacht zwischen Panasonic LX3 und Olympus e-520 mit dem Zuiko 50mm F2 Macro
Dies sind Raw Bilder von imaging resource die kostenlos zum Download stehen.
Ich hab beide Bilder mit den gleichen Einstellungen in Raw Therapee konvertiert um nicht die JPG Engine zu vergleichen, sondern nur Sensor und Objektivqualität.

100% Ausschnitt:
LX3: http://www.abload.de/img/crop_lx3iso80qbs1.jpg
e-520: http://www.abload.de/img/crop_e520tbts.jpg

Wer genau hinsieht, sieht bei der LX3 sogar mehr feine Details als bei der e-520. Rauschen ist bei der LX3 natürlich etwas stärker (Schatten-Bereichen).
Die e-520 mit dem Objektiv kostet übrigens um die 800€, die LX3 400€.


----------



## xpfreddy (26. Juni 2009)

für makros eignen sich die Bridge-Kameras eigentlich immer sehr gut. Der von sich aus kleine Sensor erlaubt auch deshalb nicht viel Spiel mit der Unschärfe. Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Allerdings würde ich beim Zuiko vll noch etwas abblenden. Weil eigentlich Macrolinsen auf Schärfe gerechnet worden sind..


----------



## Ecle (26. Juni 2009)

Laut imaging resource wurde auf F5 abgeblendet. Da sollte das Objektiv auch ungefähr seine maximale Schärfe haben.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute habe mal eine Frage und bräuchte einen Tipp von euch. Da ich immer Probleme habe Screens hoch zu laden weil sie zu groß sind, wollte ich euch Fragen was für ein Programm ihr mir da empfehlen könnt es sollte eine Freeware sein und mit dem man gut zurecht kommt. Währe dankbar wenn ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen könnt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## pixelflair (26. Juni 2009)

Also erstmal komm ich super klar 

und 2. du redest von der 1000D und vergleichst mit ner Oly520  ehm du weißt schon dass die e-Serie von Oly nen kleinere FourThird Sensor hat oder? Da ist der Unterschied zu den Kompakten nicht so groß wie beispielsweise bei Canon 

Also erst informieren und denken dann schreiben


----------



## xpfreddy (26. Juni 2009)

@sky2k4 

ich habe keine Olympus erwähnt oder verglichen... Auch bei einer Olympus ist der Sensor wesentlich größer, als bei einer Kompakten.. http://www.panabild.de/pb/inhalt/sensorgroessen/sensorgroessen.jpg


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute habe mal eine Frage und bräuchte einen Tipp von euch. Da ich immer Probleme habe Screens hoch zu laden weil sie zu groß sind, wollte ich euch Fragen was für ein Programm ihr mir da empfehlen könnt es sollte eine Freeware sein und mit dem man gut zurecht kommt. Währe dankbar wenn ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen könnt, Mfg Snapstar



Huhu, für sowas kann ich IrfanView empfehlen 
http://www.irfanview.net/


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2009)

@guntergeh oder auch alle Anderen 

Wie bekommst du die Unschärfe auf diesem Bild hin?! 
Ich hab mich heute dumm und dämlich fotografiert und es ist nichts herausgekommen...


----------



## HeNrY (27. Juni 2009)

Große Blende (kleiner Blendenwert), große Brennweite, nah ran. Fertig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2009)

Danke. Hab es gleich ausprobiert. Man lernt nie aus 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Huhu, für sowas kann ich IrfanView empfehlen
> IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide



O.K. dann Danke ich hab es ach schon runtergeladen und muss sagen, das es ein gutes Programm ist und ein super Tipp wahr, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ecle (27. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> und 2. du redest von der 1000D und vergleichst mit ner Oly520  ehm du weißt schon dass die e-Serie von Oly nen kleinere FourThird Sensor hat oder? Da ist der Unterschied zu den Kompakten nicht so groß wie beispielsweise bei Canon
> 
> Also erst informieren und denken dann schreiben



Oh man, was bist du nur für ein Typ.
Du motzt hier alle möglichen Leute an und tust auch noch so als wenn du hier der allwissende wärst. Was hat die Sensor Größe mit der Auflösung zu tun?
Mittlerweile müsstest du schon gemerkt haben, dass es mir hier nur um die Auflösung geht, da ich es in meinen voherigen Posts schon erwähnt habe. Bei dem Größen Unterschied ist das Rauschen ohnehin besser, dass müsste dir klar sein, also warum das Rauschen vergleichen?
Eine e-520 hat zufälligerweise auch 10Megapixel genau wie die LX3. Das war der Grund für den Vergleich. Wie man sieht schafft es die LX3 mit gleicher Pixelzahl eine bessere Auflösung zu erzielen, obwohl die e-520 mit einer Festbrennweite bestückt ist.


----------



## guntergeh (30. Juni 2009)

Ich unterbreche euch nur ungern.

Weiß einer von euch zufällig wie ich das Vorschaufenster in der Bridge auf nen zweiten Monitor bekomme? Also so ähnlich wie die Zweitanzeige in Lightroom. Dankö

Noch kurz zum Thema 1000D.
Wisst ihr wie oft nen alter Opa vor mir mit nem 600er S-Klasse Mercedes mit 60km/h auf der Landstraße rumgurkt oder mit 105 auf der Autobahn nen LKW überholt? Es gibt genug Leute die sich ne Kompakte für 400 Euro kaufen und 20 Bilder im Jahr machen. Und daher muß ich allein für diese Aussage sKy recht geben. Es gibt sicher viele die ewig das Kit-Objektiv drauf haben. Auf der anderen Seite gibts aber auch genug die dies nicht tun. Das jedoch auf die Qualität einer Kamera zu beziehen halte ich für sehr unangemessen.

Denn nur weil der Opa sicher auch mit nem 1.0 Corsa Fahren könnte, macht den Mercedes nicht zu einem schlechteren Auto. 

Um weitere Diskussionen bzgl. des Mercedesvergleich zu unterbinden.

Nein ich bin kein Mercedes-Fanboy. Nein ich habe keinen Mercedes und habe auch nie einen besessen. 

Danke der Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Fransen (30. Juni 2009)

Ich fall vom Pferd.

Haben wir jetzt im Forum einen Exif-Reader integriert?!
->geile und vorallem sinnvolle Sache.

/Edit
Ich sehe gerade wie das mit den angehängten Exifs zustande gekommen ist, also doch kein integrierter.


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juni 2009)

Den Exif-Reader hab ich geschrieben und läuft auf meinem Server 
PCTFlux // Uploads, Downloads, Images and more


----------



## Fransen (30. Juni 2009)

Gleich mal testen.

/Edit

Ich habe gestern mal ein bisschen mit der Tiefenunschärfe gespielt.
Ich wollte es mal testen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (30. Juni 2009)

Tiefenunschärfe bei F11 testen? 

Oh, die 1000er ist wieder von der Reparatur zurück ?


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Tiefenunschärfe bei F11 testen?
> 
> Oh, die 1000er ist wieder von der Reparatur zurück ?



Ich formuliere es mal so: DSLR-Rookie @work.
Bei höheren Blenden war das Ergebniss irgendwie Meilenweit schlechter.

Ja, sie ist wieder daheim.


----------



## HeNrY (1. Juli 2009)

Höheren Blenden? Du meinst ein größerer Wert als 11? Tja, das nennt man Beugungsunschärfe.


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Höheren Blenden? Du meinst ein größerer Wert als 11? Tja, das nennt man Beugungsunschärfe.



Ja, meine ich.
Der Begriff war mir bisher nicht geläufig bzw. ich bin immer noch dabei herauszufinden welche Blende für welche Situation die angemessene ist.

Aber ich bin auf einem guten Weg.


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Juli 2009)

Tiefen*UN*schärfe würde ich persönlich ja immer bei Offenblende testen


----------



## HeNrY (1. Juli 2009)

Also das Bokeh vom Tamron ist ja nicht gerade schön?!


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kanns nicht vergleichen, poste doch mal eins, was du schöner findest


----------



## Ecle (1. Juli 2009)

vom Zeiss Planar 85 F1.4 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3597/3593136129_3d2e5b5e6e_o.jpg


----------



## HeNrY (1. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch nicht schön?!


----------



## xpfreddy (2. Juli 2009)

meint ihr das Tamron 17-50 ? Bokeh ist eigentlich grässlich, aber es ist ja extremst auf Schärfe gerechnet. Bereits bei Offenblende ist es sehr schön scharf.


----------



## Bond2602 (3. Juli 2009)

Mein Bild war ja mit nem Tamron 17-50 bei Offenblende


----------



## xpfreddy (3. Juli 2009)

im Nahbereich ist das Bokeh im Prinzip einfach zu beherrschen, aber selbst da sieht es nicht gerade schön aus. Aber eigentlich ist das Bokeh bei einem guten Bild zweitrangig. Wenn das Bild etwas rüberbringt (emotionen, gefühle etc.), dann ist das Bokeh mMn fast schon egal..


----------



## Bond2602 (3. Juli 2009)

Find ich auch, fürs Bokeh kann der Fotograf ja nix, der kann ja nich beeinflussen obs schön aussieht oder nicht


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Hallo ihr Profis^^

Canon EOS 1000D (SLR) mit Objektiv EF-S 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 (2766B065) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hab mir mal die Camera raus gesucht die soll es werden in 2monaten (10.10.09). Möchte richtig gute bilder machen, DSLR Fotografi soll net so einfach sein was ratet ihr einem Einsteiger?


----------



## HeNrY (3. August 2009)

Fotografieren lernen - Der Fotolehrgang im Internet - Fotokurs / Fotoworkshop / Fotoschule das alles durchackern.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Fotografieren lernen - Der Fotolehrgang im Internet - Fotokurs / Fotoworkshop / Fotoschule das alles durchackern.



Danke! Das muss ich mir mal in ruhe durchlesen! Was ich jetzt aber weis ist es muss für die erste richtig Kamera kein teuer sein. Könnt ihr mir kamera zeigen?


----------



## Demcy (3. August 2009)

Ich habe mir vor 5 tagen die Eos 1000d gekauft und für einen einsteiger gibt es meiner meinung nach keine bessere ... hab lange und viel gelesen und bin voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## MESeidel (5. August 2009)

Es gibt auch immer Bücher passend zu der Kamera,
Die verwenden dann gleich die Einstellmöglichkeiten des Modells.
Also nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig^^

kostet natürlich etwas, aber das sollte es einem schon wert sein.
Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall die Kommentare auf Amazon durchlesen.


----------



## Demcy (6. August 2009)

Was auch sehr gut ist wenn man Fotos weiter bearbeiten möchte ist die DVD von Gallileo Desing 
für Photoshop CS4 ist gestern bei mir eingetroffen und muss sagen nach dem ich das ein oder andere nun ausprobiert habe werden die ergebnisse immer besser  

Galileo Design : Video-Training : Adobe Photoshop CS4. Die Grundlagen

Galileo Design : Buch : Adobe Photoshop CS4 – Der professionelle Einstieg


----------



## Bond2602 (6. August 2009)

Ach, Photoshop können wir hier doch alle aus dem FF, da brauchst du doch nur fragen 

Wobei, die Videos muss ich mir auch mal angucken *g, vielleicht kann man ja doch noch was lernen ;P.

Wenn mir langweilig ist, sitz ich nur vor Photoshop


----------



## der_yappi (27. August 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

@ Demcy:

Dir ist klar das du für die ersten zwei Bilder eigentlich eine Erlaubnis brauchst wenn du die in ein Forum postest?

Lies mal auf der Homepage dieser Institution nach (nur als Tipp).

Ich hab von dort auch gute Bilder, stell sie aber wegen der ein bisschen komisch verlaufenden Erlaubnisprozedur (in meinem Fall) nicht ins www

MfG


----------



## Demcy (27. August 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

huh??? THX für den Hinweis ... naja man kann sich auch einschei**en ... dann halt nur noch zwei pics


----------



## HeNrY (27. August 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Gibt ja leider Abmahnwellen...


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



Demcy schrieb:


> huh??? THX für den Hinweis ... naja man kann sich auch einschei**en ... dann halt nur noch zwei pics



Die "Institutionen" mit ähnlichem Zweck in Stuttgart und Karlsruhe machen da keine solche Probleme wie die Hanseaten.
Aber was will man machen?

Habe auch schöne Bilder aus dem Nikonforum wieder rausnehmen lassen (zur eigenen Sicherheit)


----------



## Demcy (28. August 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

vorallen voll der quatsch .... Ich/Wir machen doch so nur Werbung für die ... naja muss man ja nicht schnallen ...

Im gegensatzt ist das Fotografieren und zur schau stellen des miniatur wunderlandes ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht ... die bieten sogar ladestationen für die gänigsten cameras ... lol


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



Demcy schrieb:


> vorallen voll der quatsch .... Ich/Wir machen doch so nur Werbung für die ... naja muss man ja nicht schnallen ...
> 
> Im gegensatzt ist das Fotografieren und zur schau stellen des miniatur wunderlandes ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht ... die bieten sogar ladestationen für die gänigsten cameras ... lol


 

Muss man echt nicht verstehen. Aber was will man machen?
Ich hab die für meinen Teil unter  eingestuft.
Wenn ich nochmal in HH bin, wird ein Besuch dort ausfallen.
Da wird mir bestimmt was Besseres einfallen.


----------



## Fransen (5. September 2009)

Ich werd' hier noch zum Tier.
Ich hab' mir das 70-200/4 L in den Kopf gesetzt und bekomm' es nicht wieder raus...zum Leidwesen meiner Eltern.

Mal sehen, das 70-200/4 ist ein echt geniales Objektiv, evtl. ließe sich ja zu Weihnachten mal was drehen - zzgl. einem großen Eigenanteil.^^


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich werd' hier noch zum Tier.
> Ich hab' mir das 70-200/4 L in den Kopf gesetzt und bekomm' es nicht wieder raus...zum Leidwesen meiner Eltern.
> 
> Mal sehen, das 70-200/4 ist ein echt geniales Objektiv, evtl. ließe sich ja zu Weihnachten mal was drehen - zzgl. einem großen Eigenanteil.^^



Welches 70-200 4.0?
Mit oder OHNE "IS"?
Mit wird nochmal um einiges teurer als ohne. 
So oder so ein geiles Objektiv.

Ich wäre froh wenn Nikon so ne Linse im Angebot hätte.
Da hast du es als Canon-Nutzer schon gut 

MfG


----------



## Fransen (6. September 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Welches 70-200 4.0?
> Mit oder OHNE "IS"?
> Mit wird nochmal um einiges teurer als ohne.
> So oder so ein geiles Objektiv.
> ...



Vorerst Liebäugele ich mit dem non IS, da es einfach besser in mein Budget hereinpasst und für meinen Einsatzzweck voll ausreicht.

Das IS würde mich schon reizen, genauso wie das 2.8er (), allerdings ist es als Schüler derzeit noch unerreichbar.

Das 4.0er ist absolut genial, ich mag' das Bokeh, die Schärfe und die Haptik, ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen, diese Linse ist wie für mich gemacht.

Zudem ist sie extrem Wertstabil, also könnte ich später - ohne größere Verluste - aufstocken.

Ich bin auch mehr als glücklich darüber, dass Canon ein so tolles Teil - für einen Verhältnissmäßig "günstigen" Preis im Sortiment führt, bei Nikon würde mir spontan nur das Tamron 70-200 2.8 in dieser Preisklasse einfallen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es bei diesem mit der Gesamtleistung aussieht?


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr als glücklich darüber, dass Canon ein so tolles Teil - für einen Verhältnissmäßig "günstigen" Preis im Sortiment führt, bei Nikon würde mir spontan nur das Tamron 70-200 2.8 in dieser Preisklasse einfallen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es bei diesem mit der Gesamtleistung aussieht?



Mein Onkel hat das Sigma EX70-200 /2,8 DG APO HSM IF - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 600,00) - Objektiv an seiner Canon  und ist mit dem Teil mehr als zufrieden.
Ist also auch ne alternative (sogar mit 2.8 er Lichtstärke).
Vlt en bissele teurer, aber 1A
Wo ich mir es damals kaufen wollte lag es bei mehr als 900€ -> darum wurde es bei mir das 50-150 EX 2.8
Jetzt bekomme ich da große Sigma zum Preis vom kleinen.
Aber wenn ich mir in nächster Zeit ne Linse kaufe wird es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit diese hier: Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-300 mm 1:4,5-5,6G - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 475,00) - Objektiv
Für draußen und wenns Licht gut ist, langt die Lichtstärke (der Zoo lässt grüßen)

MfG


----------



## Ecle (6. September 2009)

Bei Nikon würde ich das 55-200 F4-5,6 empfehlen.
Für den Preis (220€) ist liefert es wirklich eine gute Qualität.
Hier test:
Nikkor AF-S 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED DX VR - Review / Test Report

Lichtstärke ist nicht wirklich gut, aber bei dem Preis muss man damit leben


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Bei Nikon würde ich das 55-200 F4-5,6 empfehlen.
> Für den Preis (220€) ist liefert es wirklich eine gute Qualität.
> Hier test:
> Nikkor AF-S 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED DX VR - Review / Test Report
> ...



Wenn ich im 200mm Bereich bleiben will kaufe ich mir entweder wieder ein Superzoom von Sigma oder Nikon (in meinem Urlaub hab ich gelernt was es heißt ne Fotoausrüstung zu schleppen ) oder gleich Lichtstärke (70-200 2.8)

Falls ich Lust auf mehr Brennweite hab das o.g. 70-300er Nikkor
Die Kit-Linse hat dort vlt gut abgeschnitten, kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage.


----------



## MESeidel (6. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr als glücklich darüber, dass Canon ein so tolles Teil - für einen Verhältnissmäßig "günstigen" Preis im Sortiment führt, bei Nikon würde mir spontan nur das Tamron 70-200 2.8 in dieser Preisklasse einfallen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es bei diesem mit der Gesamtleistung aussieht?



Das Tamron und das Sigma 70-200 2.8 sind beide sehr gut.

Ehrlich gesagt sind die Canon 70-200er allesamt nicht so stark wie die von Nikon oder Minolta (Sony hat fast nichts dran geändert).
Ihr Vorteil liegt vorallem darin, dass die an Voll-Format Kameras weniger "abfallen" als das Nikon, Tamron oder Sigma.

Also solltest du gerade als Canon Nutzer die 2 Alternativen auch anschauen.
Das Tamron schlägt an einer APS-C Kamera optisch auf jeden Fall die Canon Modelle.
Verwendet aber einen sehr schwachen AF Motor.

Das Sigma kann ebenfalls mit dem Canon in f/2.8 Ausführung mithalten.
Abgeblendet auf f/4 locker besser als das Canon f/4.
Bei Sigma heißt es allerdings oft, sie hätten ne schlechte Qualitätskontrolle.
Soll heißen: wenn man Pech hat muss man es noch mal einsenden.

Im Canon Lager kann man das herunter brechen auf: Tamron=Bildqualität Sigma:starker AF
Beide sind gleich gut oder besser als die Canon Modelle an APS-C.
Und das bei f/2.8er Lichtstärke...

-> reviews z.B. auf color-foto.de oder dpreview.com


----------



## Fransen (6. September 2009)

Alles klar, also wäre das 70-200 2.8 von Tamron durchaus eine Überlegeung wert (gibt es ja auch als EF-S für Canon)?

Im Zweifel wird nämlich immer erst das Canon 70-200/4 L empfohlen.
-was ja auch berechtigt ist, von dem Tamron habe ich bisher garnicht so viel gehört - bis auf die üblichen Verdächtigen die über  einen falsch-liegenden Fokus meckern und es zur Justage schicken mussten.


----------



## Klutten (6. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> ..., von dem Tamron habe ich bisher garnicht so viel gehört - bis auf die üblichen Verdächtigen die über  einen falsch-liegenden Fokus meckern und es zur Justage schicken mussten.



Wie bekommt man den so etwas heraus? Sieht man das offensichtlich, oder braucht man dafür ein geschultes Auge?


----------



## Fransen (6. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den so etwas heraus? Sieht man das offensichtlich, oder braucht man dafür ein geschultes Auge?



Schau' mal hier, um einen falschen Fokus zu erkennen wird oft zu der Traumflieger-Testchart gegriffen.

Einen Front.- bzw. Backfocus erkennte man i.d.R bei "normalen" Fotos daran, dass das Foto vor bzw. hinter dem ursprünglich anvisierten Punkt scharf ist bzw. der Fokus scharfgestellt hat.

Ein Frontfokus liegt demnach vor und ein Backfokus hinter dem ursprünglich anvisierten Punkt.

/Edit
Hier mal ein Beispiel für einen Backfokus.
Ich weiß leider nicht, ob ich das Bild hier hochladen darf, daher verlinke ich es sicherheitshalber nur.


----------



## guntergeh (7. September 2009)

Habe meine gerade mal getestet.

Das Canon EF 70-200 f/4 @200 mm hat bei mir einen leichten Backfocus. Wirkt sich so aus das der Schärfebereich vor dem scharf gestellten Bereich kleiner und der dahinter größer ist. Gleiches gilt beim Abblenden wobei der scharf gestellte Bereich auch immer mit scharf ist und nicht "Out of Focus". 

Beim Canon EF 50 mm f/1.8 ist der Bereich vor und dahinter gleichmäßiger. Der Fokus passt ziemlich genau.

Beim Canon EF-S 18-55 mm Kit ist der Bereich auch relativ ausgeglichen. Hier merkt man nur nen Unterschied das es nicht ganz so scharf ist wie die anderen zwei.


----------



## MESeidel (7. September 2009)

Ja, einen leichten Versatz haben sehr viele Objektive.
Würde das nicht auf einen Hersteller speziell anwenden.
Will aber auch nicht abstreiten, dass bei Tamron das häufiger auftritt (keine Ahnung^^).
Tamron fertigt aber auch rebrands einiger Objektive für Sony, Pentax und vermutlich auch mehr.
Vielleicht gibt es da verschiedene Stufen der Qualitätskontrolle...

Wenn man es weiß, muss man bei "perfekten" Aufnahmen eben manuell leicht Nachjustieren.
Kameras aus dem Profi-Bereich bieten auch AF-Micro Adjustment.
Dann kann man eine Korrektur für jedes Objektiv in der Kamera speichern.


----------



## pixelflair (10. September 2009)

Also auf den "neuen" thread nochmal zu sprechen zu kommen..

also mit Gimp könnte man noch machen, hab da allerdings 0 plan von xD und paint.net find ich da fast noch schwieriger


----------



## Fransen (10. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Also auf den "neuen" thread nochmal zu sprechen zu kommen..
> 
> also mit Gimp könnte man noch machen, hab da allerdings 0 plan von xD und paint.net find ich da fast noch schwieriger



Mit Gimp kenne ich mich leider auch kaum aus, ich könnte was zu Photoshop beisteuern.


----------



## pixelflair (10. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Mit Gimp kenne ich mich leider auch kaum aus, ich könnte was zu Photoshop beisteuern.



so gehts glaub ich den meisten hier 

wie wollen wir das umsetzen? alles in einen thread oder ein thread wo dann alles angepinnt wird oder wie?


----------



## Fransen (10. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> so gehts glaub ich den meisten hier
> 
> wie wollen wir das umsetzen? alles in einen thread oder ein thread wo dann alles angepinnt wird oder wie?



Schwer zu sagen, beides hat seine Berechtigung - in dem einen Macht es Spaß zu "stöbern", in dem anderen ist alles schön geordnet.

Persönlich würde ich aber die zweite Variante bevorzugen, wenn es auch etwas mehr Arbeit ist, macht das ganze Ehrheblich übersichtlicher und "schneller" zu bedienen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

Ich würde einfach einen Thread machen, in dessen Startpost die verschiedenen Kapitel des "Handbuchs" verlinkt sind und dann kann jeder seinen Beitrag unten drunter posten, zu dem Thema, in dem er/sie sich besonders gut auskennt.

Verbesserungsvorschläge allerdings in einen gesonderten Thread, sonst wirds denk ich unübersichtlich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach einen Thread machen, in dessen Startpost die verschiedenen Kapitel des "Handbuchs" verlinkt sind und dann kann jeder seinen Beitrag unten drunter posten, zu dem Thema, in dem er/sie sich besonders gut auskennt.
> *
> Verbesserungsvorschläge allerdings in einen gesonderten Thread, sonst wirds denk ich unübersichtlich*



Wieso? Wenn die Einzelteile eh verlinkt werden, ist es doch kein Problem wenn etwas dazwischen steht. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (10. September 2009)

Hab da mit Thilo schonmal drüber PN ausgetauscht.

Hatte da vorgeschlagen erstmal alles in einen Thread zu packen und dann schauen in welche Richtung das geht und wie das Interesse ist. Damits dann nicht zu unübersichtlich wird könnte man das ganze dann irgendwann mal etwas separat nach Kategorien/Themen gestalten.

Ich kann leider nur zu PS etwas beisteuern.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2009)

Ich nutze oftmals nur GIMP oder Paint.NET, aber auch nur in eher geringen Masse.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

naja ok, wenns verlinkt ist können die Vorschläge auch dazwischen, hast recht.

Ich finde allerdings, das es nur mit Photoshop nicht sonderlich viel Sinn hat, da nicht jeder eine 1.000€ Software besitzt und ich würde mal sagen das 90% der Leute, die Bilder bearbeiten, auch mit Gimp auskommen. Nur mangelts da an Handbüchern und viele glauben PS sei das einzige Programm was taugt.


----------



## pixelflair (10. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> naja ok, wenns verlinkt ist können die Vorschläge auch dazwischen, hast recht.
> 
> Ich finde allerdings, das es nur mit Photoshop nicht sonderlich viel Sinn hat, da nicht jeder eine 1.000€ Software besitzt und ich würde mal sagen das 90% der Leute, die Bilder bearbeiten, auch mit Gimp auskommen. Nur mangelts da an Handbüchern und viele glauben PS sei das einzige Programm was taugt.



1000€?also ich hab nur 130€ bezahlt 

aber wir werden ja sehen xD


----------



## Fransen (11. September 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> 1000€?also ich hab nur 130€ bezahlt
> 
> aber wir werden ja sehen xD



130?! - also ich habe, ähh fast nichts bezahlt.

Nein Quatsch, ich hab' diese Student-Version, oder wie sich die nennt.


----------



## Bond2602 (11. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> 130?! - also ich habe, ähh fast nichts bezahlt.
> 
> Nein Quatsch, ich hab' diese Student-Version, oder wie sich die nennt.



m2 

Also wenn sich einer bequemt iwann nen Thread aufzumachen werde ich mich bemühen auch mal ein tut reinzustellen - von meiner Seite wird dann aber "leider" nur Photoshop kommen, damit arbeite ich schon mein halbes leben


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. September 2009)

Gibts die Studentenversion auch für Schüler? Dann würd sich das glatt mal lohenen


----------



## Zoon (11. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich finde allerdings, das es nur mit Photoshop nicht sonderlich viel Sinn hat, da nicht jeder eine 1.000€ Software besitzt und ich würde mal sagen das 90% der Leute, die Bilder bearbeiten, auch mit Gimp auskommen. Nur mangelts da an Handbüchern und viele glauben PS sei das einzige Programm was taugt.



Ich arbeite mit GIMP an Tutuorials nehm ich aber auch meistens welche die für Photoshop sind, meistens ist die beschriebene Funktion nur geringfügig woanders bzw. hat nur nen anderen Namen.


----------



## Bond2602 (11. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Gibts die Studentenversion auch für Schüler? Dann würd sich das glatt mal lohenen



Kurze Antwort: Japs


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. September 2009)

Geil
Direkt mal bestellen.


----------



## Fransen (13. September 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Berabeitung, ok - ein bisschen klein, die Tonung sollte man allerdings erkennen können.

Der Beschnitt ist noch nicht final, daher soll es gerade nur um die Farbe gehen.


----------



## taks (25. September 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Ist es bei einer Nikon (D70) möglich im Makromodus dem Blitz zu deaktivieren?


----------



## guntergeh (25. September 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> Ist es bei einer Nikon (D70) möglich im Makromodus dem Blitz zu deaktivieren?



Für was braucht man den Makromodus? 

Mal noch eine kleine Bea.


----------



## HeNrY (25. September 2009)

Du wirst ja immer mehr zu einem Calvin Hollywood


----------



## guntergeh (25. September 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Du wirst ja immer mehr zu einem Calvin Hollywood


Hab seit zwei Jahren nen Grafiktablett hier liegen. Hab es jedes mal wieder in die Ecke gelegt weil ich nicht klar kam damit. Jetzt zwing ich mich dazu und langsam wirds.  

Danke fürs Kompliment.


----------



## xpfreddy (25. September 2009)

@guntergeh Klasse.. respekt ! Ich wüsste nicht, wie man sowas hinbekommt...


----------



## taks (25. September 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Für was braucht man den Makromodus?


 

Ich sage nicht das man ihn braucht, ich will nur wissen obs geht


----------



## guntergeh (25. September 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht das man ihn braucht, ich will nur wissen obs geht


Meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute sagt mal wie bekomme ich in den Exif's mein Copyright hinein? 
bitte sagt nicht, dass das nur mit PS CS x geht... hab nur die Elements Version. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guntergeh (11. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder ne Bea.

Nicht von mir fotografiert.


----------



## xpfreddy (12. Oktober 2009)

@guntergeh 


sehr nice. Wie machst du das ? fährst du da mit nem Weichzeichner rüber, oder wie bekommst du das hin ? Oder ist das ein/mehrere Filter ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Gut gelungen
nur den rechten Teil der Unterlippe finde ich beim bearbeiteten etwas zu hell^^
ist aber kritik auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## guntergeh (12. Oktober 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @guntergeh
> 
> 
> sehr nice. Wie machst du das ? fährst du da mit nem Weichzeichner rüber, oder wie bekommst du das hin ? Oder ist das ein/mehrere Filter ?



Ich hab mir da verschiedene Aktionen zusammen gebastelt bei der jedes mal mehrere Filter kombiniert werden. Diese wende ich dann per Ebenenmaske gezielt auf bestimmte Bereiche an.


----------



## heizungsrohr (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

@cookiebrandt: Die Bilder sind alle wahnsinnig groß, mach die nächstes Mal kleiner, damit das nich so ewig dauert die anzuschauen. Aber von den Motiven her sind die schonmal nich schlecht.

@Johnny: Ne Gegenlichtblende hätte hier wahrscheinlich einiges ausgemacht, die Lichtflecken stören das Bild ein bisschen. (Das Bild is auch so riesig, warum gibts hier nich mal wieder normale Bilder? ) Das Apfelbild sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

@ heizungsrohr : Habe die Bilder extra für dich verkleinert  und noch eins hinzugefügt 
Das mit der Gegenlichtblende ärgert mich selber...habe in dem Moment einfach nicht daran gedacht


----------



## cookiebrandt (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Danke & 


heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @cookiebrandt: Die Bilder sind alle wahnsinnig groß, mach die nächstes Mal kleiner, damit das nich so ewig dauert die anzuschauen. Aber von den Motiven her sind die schonmal nich schlecht.



sorry^^

und @sky2k4: Wieso Fehlkauf? Bin bis jetzt eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden  Klar ist die Kamera und die beiden Kitobjektive jetzt nicht Oberklasse, aber für das Budget kann ich was damit anfangen 

MfG


----------



## pixelflair (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Danke &
> 
> 
> sorry^^
> ...




Stimmt gegen die Objektive spricht an sich nichts.. aber du wirst schnell an deine grenzen geraten was Oly , Menu usw. angeht   hatte bis vor 2 moanten selber ne oly


----------



## cookiebrandt (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Was meinst du denn so mit "Grenzen"?


----------



## pixelflair (25. Oktober 2009)

naja.. zu erst einmal das recht hohe rauschen schon ab iso 400  das war so mit der erste grund für mich zu wechseln..

dann das handling im menu.. wenig einstellungen usw. wie ich finde 

dann 4/3 sensor  sprich 4zu3 Bild... für viele sachen find ich einfach nich zu gebrauchen 

dazu kommen bei vielen oly520 probleme mit back/frontfokus  aber google dich am besten einfach mal durchs dslr-forum


----------



## MESeidel (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> Stimmt gegen die Objektive spricht an sich nichts.. aber du wirst schnell an deine grenzen geraten was Oly , Menu usw. angeht   hatte bis vor 2 moanten selber ne oly



Muss man vielleicht relativ zum Preis sehen.
Ich kenne die 530 nicht selbst.
Aber die e-30 und die e-3 sind schon ziemlich gut.
Und Olympus hat einiges an High End Objektiven zu bieten.
Zum Teil auch in sehr gehobenen Preis-Regionen.
Und den AF würde ich definitiv hochwertiger als gleich teure Canons einschätzen.

Vor kurzem hab ich erst von einem Profi gelesen der Olly 3/4s einsetzt.
Das Einzige was er bemängelt hat ist die schlechte High-ISO Performance.
Ganz klar ein Tribut an den kleinen Sensor.
Nur weil Canon und Nikon aus dem Mega-Pixel Rennen mittlerweile ein High-ISO rennen gemacht haben (Ausnahme: 7D), sehen die Olly Modelle altmodisch aus.
Ich weiß nicht ob das 4/3 System noch eine Zukunft hat, aber im Moment kann Olympus mit den Einstiegs bis Mid-Range Modellen von Canon und Nikon mithalten...


----------



## cookiebrandt (25. Oktober 2009)

Bin schon ab und zu auf der Jagd nach der 520 im dslr-forum gewesen  Ich sag es mal so: Das mit dem Rauschen ist mir auch schon teilweise aufgefallen. Andererseits muss man das so sehen, dass ich bis jetzt garkeine Erfahrung habe (bis jetzt auch nur Fotos geschossen wo "einfach nur was drauf sein sollte, egal wie" ), und von daher sind mir auch die Einstellungen im Menü schon recht viele - wenn man den Unterschied von "Auslöser drücken" zu "Blendenzahl einstellen, Iso-Zahl einstellen, Belichtungszeit einstellen, Auslöser drücken" und noch evtl. andere Sachen die ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe () in Betracht zieht  Genau so wie beim Format.

Wahrscheinlich ist es auch einer von den Fällen, dass ich einfach noch garkeine andere DSLR wirklich testen konnte - aber solange ich zufrieden bin und nicht mehr will, bleibt das auch erstmal so  (ist wie bei Motorrädern - fahre momentan auch noch 125er, und bin zufrieden )

MfG

Edit: @vorposter: Jep, und der Preis hat auch noch eine große Rolle gespielt. Wollte erstmal mit Kitobjektiven arbeiten (aufgrund des erhöhten Preises mit nicht-Kitobjektiven) und da war bei Olympus der Vorteil ein Obj. mit bis zu 150mm zu haben )


----------



## pixelflair (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Muss man vielleicht relativ zum Preis sehen.
> Ich kenne die 530 nicht selbst.
> Aber die e-30 und die e-3 sind schon ziemlich gut.
> Und Olympus hat einiges an High End Objektiven zu bieten.
> ...




Einfach mal die Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat 

wir redne hier von der Region round about 500€  nicht von 1000€ 

ja die E-3 bzw. E-30 ist ne gute Cam, auch die einzig beiden guten von Oly wie ich finde. und der AF meiner alten e410 welcher der gleiche sein sollte wie der e520 (und nicht e530 du schlauberger xD ) war mehr als grottenschlecht  da freu ich mich schon immer mit meiner d90 wenn ich mit der neuen besitzerin meiner alten oly unterwegs bin und sie flucht und ich noch gemütlich mitm af arbeitne kann 


und noch was  es gibt nur eine Nikon die über 12mp hat  und das is die d3x mit FF  Wo ist das nen Megapixelrennen? und High-Iso "Rennen" ist wohl eher gut für den Benutzer als schädlich.

also Gehirn einschalten bevor man was sagt, sollte manchmal helfen xD


----------



## MESeidel (25. Oktober 2009)

1. e410 und d90 sind gleiche Preisklasse?
2. Ich hab mich mehr auf Canon bezogen beim Thema AF.
3. ja es gab ganz klar ein MP rennen in den letzten Jahren
bei 12mp sind einige Zooms schon am Limit ihrer Auflösungsmöglichkeit
4. verwendet Nikon in vielen Modellen Sony Sensoren, sie sind also bedingt begrenzt beim MP "Fortschritt"
(der Ehrlichkeit halber muss man sagen dass Nikon bisher bessere High ISO Qualität erreich als Sony mit gleichem Sensor)
5. High ISO wird im Moment zu schnell gepusht, zu viele Leute glauben sie könnten einfach mit nem dreckigem Kit Objektiv auf ISO 6400 schalten 

Mehr schreib ich jetzt nicht dazu weil tiefer gehende Diskussionen wohl nicht erwünscht sind.
Ich hab nichts gegen Argumente-Austausch, aber beleidigen lassen muss ich mich nicht...


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



Wird es gehen? So ein Ton - Smiley hin oder her - gehört hier nicht hin. Das kann man freundlicher ausdrücken oder sich aber per PN mit dem anderen duellieren.


----------



## pixelflair (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja sorry, aber mich pisst sowas nunmal gewaltig an 

und wo hab ich gesagt dass die e410 die gleiche preisklasse wie die d90 hat?

und zum thema af... olympus 3 af punkte.. canon (soweit ich weiß) 9  und die kleine nikon d5000 hat sogar 11


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Oktober 2009)

Soo, da ich 1. keine Lust hab nen extra Thread aufzumachen und 2. hier schon länger nichts mehr war, schreib ich jetz nur ganz kurz ne Frage:
Ist die Kombi Eos 1000D + Tamron 28-75 /2,8 empfehlenswert für die meisten Anwendungen und ne gute Bildquali? (wenns nich der Fall sein sollte, mach ich nen extra Thread auf) Und noch ne Nebenfrage: Welchen Blitz unter 200€ könnte man dazu kaufen?


----------



## pixelflair (29. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Soo, da ich 1. keine Lust hab nen extra Thread aufzumachen und 2. hier schon länger nichts mehr war, schreib ich jetz nur ganz kurz ne Frage:
> Ist die Kombi Eos 1000D + Tamron 28-75 /2,8 empfehlenswert für die meisten Anwendungen und ne gute Bildquali? (wenns nich der Fall sein sollte, mach ich nen extra Thread auf) Und noch ne Nebenfrage: Welchen Blitz unter 200€ könnte man dazu kaufen?




An sich reicht es für den Einstieg (vom Body her)

das Tamron28-75 2,8 ist nen gutes Objektiv. Allerdings wieder dir durch denCropfaktor von 1,6 der WW deutlich fehlen.
Hierbei ist mehr ein 18-50 2,8 von Tamron + 55-200 oder ähnliches zu empfehlen


Beim Blitz unter 200€ kommste eigentlich am Metz48 nicht vorbei, hab ihn für Nikon und bin damit mehr als nur zufrieden


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Oktober 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Allerdings wieder dir durch denCropfaktor von 1,6 der WW deutlich fehlen.


Ein wenig kryptischer bitte WW heißt Weitwinkel nehm ich ma an.


----------



## pixelflair (29. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ein wenig kryptischer bitte WW heißt Weitwinkel nehm ich ma an.




Okaynun für dich nochmal..

Mit 28-75 hast du eine Brennweite von ca. 45 - 120mm aufs Kleinbild gerechnet. 50mm Kleinbild ist das Blickfeld des menschlichen Augen. Damit hast du mi dem 28-75 nur schwer die möglichkeiten Landschaftsaufnahmen usw.zu machen. Das schränkt, wie ich finde gerade zu Anfang ein. Das 28-75 ist eigentlich auch ne Vollformatlinse,welche aber auch sehr gut auf einer APS-C kamera funktioniert. Das 28-75 ist halt eher eine Portrait-Shooting Linse und keine Allrounder  Zumindestens am Crop

Daher meine Empfehlung erstmal das 18-50 und das 55-200(alternativ 55-300) da müsste nen Canon Freak (Bond2802 und co xD ) was zu sagen  das kann ich nich  beurteilen.

Und zum Blitz... Da ist der Metz das einzig ware unter200... Wobei der Original  Canon Speedlite 430EX II auch nur ein paar über 200€ liegt und natürlich der Originalblitz ist  Das ist aber alles eine Sache des Geschmacks. Die beiden nehmen sich nicht viel


----------



## MESeidel (30. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ist die Kombi Eos 1000D + Tamron 28-75 /2,8 empfehlenswert für die meisten Anwendungen und ne gute Bildquali?



Meiner Meinung nach kommt man mit der 450D deutlich besser als mit der 1000D.
Nur wenn der Preis absolutes Limit ist, kann man die 1000D empfehlen.
Alternativen zu Canon mal außen vor...



sky2k4 schrieb:


> .... Mit 28-75 hast du eine Brennweite von ca. 45 - 120mm aufs Kleinbild gerechnet. 50mm Kleinbild ist das Blickfeld des menschlichen Augen. Damit hast du mi dem 28-75 nur schwer die möglichkeiten Landschaftsaufnahmen usw.zu machen. ....



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Das Sichtfeld der des Menschen ist (in etwa) vergleichbar mit 9 bis 14 mm an einer 35mm Film Kamera/FF-DSLR.
Oberhalb von etwa 35mm sieht man aber erst wirklich scharf.
Wobei die Augen sich wesentlich besser auf verschiedene Brennweiten einstellen können als jedes aktuelle Objektiv.

Was ich sagen will:
Zwischen 40 und 55 mm liegt der Bereich, in dem Objektive (für 35mm Kamera) extrem einfach produzierbar sind.
Unterschiedliche Wellenlängen brechen in etwa gleich und man braucht nur wenig über spezielle Glas Elemente zu korrigieren.
Noch besser - man kann eine externe Fokussierung verwenden und hat dabei kaum Qualitätsverlust.
Das ist der Grund warum 50mm Objektive früher den Standard bildeten.
Das mit dem Menschlichem Sichtfeld ist eher ein Mythos ;o)

_Denk bitte nicht, ich wöllte dich dumm anmachen oder so.
(wegen deiner Reaktion zu meinem Post letztens)
Was du über mich denkst ist mir letzten Endes auch egal, ich hab keine Zeit mehr für Foren-Kinderspiele...
_


----------



## xpfreddy (30. Oktober 2009)

um meine Meinung auch nochmal beizusteueren:

wenn es wirklich Canon werden soll, dann nimm die 450D. Sie fühlt sich imho nicht so an wie die 1000d -ein Haufen Plastik. Wobei bei der 1000d wahrscheinlich 98% der Teile aus Plastik sind .

Schau doch mal im Gebrauchtmarkt. Da gibt es z.B. eine Eos 30D gebraucht sehr günstig (~350€). Wenn du aufs bessere Display, die paar MP und den Liveview verzichten kannst, dann hast du eigentlich einen guten Allrounder -  der in vielen Punkten den drei und vierstelligen Canons überlegen ist.


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. Oktober 2009)

Hat die 450D eig. einen nennenswerten Nachteil, der 500D gegenüber? (außer der Videofunktion) Und hat die 1000D einen nennenswerten Nachteil der 450D gegenüber? (außer der Auflösung) Weil eig. muss bei mir immer alles aktuell sein, auch wenn die 450D jetz erst ein Jahr alt is


----------



## Fransen (30. Oktober 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Hat die 450D eig. einen nennenswerten Nachteil, der 500D gegenüber? (außer der Videofunktion) Und hat die 1000D einen nennenswerten Nachteil der 450D gegenüber? (außer der Auflösung) Weil eig. muss bei mir immer alles aktuell sein, auch wenn die 450D jetz erst ein Jahr alt is



*500D vs. 450D vs. 1000D*
15.1MP vs. 12.2 MP vs. 10.1MP
DIGIC IV vs. DIGIC III (450D + 1000D)
9 AF-Messfelder (mittlerer Kreuzs. empfindl. 2.8) (450/500D) vs. 7 (mittlerer Kreuzs. empfindl. 5.6)
ISO 3200 (6400-12800 "High-ISO") vs. ISO 1600 (450D+1000D)
3"Zoll Display (920.000px) vs. 3" (230.000px) vs. 2.5" (230.000px)
3/4 RAW-Bilder pro Sek. (450/500D) vs. 1.5 pro Sek.

+ 
Spotmessung (450/500D)

Mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein.


----------



## guntergeh (30. Oktober 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> Das Sichtfeld der des Menschen ist (in etwa) vergleichbar mit 9 bis 14 mm an einer 35mm Film Kamera/FF-DSLR.


Der Bereich von 50mm an Kleinbild lässt sich aber mit dem gefühlten Blickfeld des menschlichen Auge am besten vergleichen. Schau ich durch die Kamera mit 50 mm Objektiv und nehm die Kamera anschliessend weg verändert sich die gefühlte Ansicht nicht.

9 mm an einer Kleinbildkamera ist schon verdammt weitwinkelig. Ich hoffe nur für dich das du nicht so einen rundumblick hast.  

Ich glaube das ist auch das was sky damit sagen wollte. Unter 50mm ist der fokussierte Punkte weiter entfernt und über 50 mm ist der Punkt näher dran als man es mit dem Auge wahr nimmt.


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. Oktober 2009)

Okay dann wirds wahrscheinlich die 450D werden, zusammen mit dem Sigma 18-50 2.8 Makro (Daten ausm Kopf, müsste in etwa stimmen).


----------



## xpfreddy (30. Oktober 2009)

und wieso keine 30D ? geilerer AF, 5 Bilder in der Sekunde, Spotmessung, ordentlicher Body, 2 Displays, 2 Räder..

alles das haben die 3 oder 4 stelligen nicht oder nur in sehr geringen Umfang.


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. Oktober 2009)

Was macht den AF denn besser? 5 fps brauch ich nich, Spotmessung gut naja, is vlt. mal praktisch, ich kann mit nem Plastikbody leben, 2 Displays brauch ich nich, 2 Räder keine Ahnung...  Außerdem gibts die nich mehr neu zu kaufen, soweit ich das jetz gesehen hab.


----------



## xpfreddy (30. Oktober 2009)

naja wenn du Sport oder Action machen willst, dann brauchst du einen besseren AF und auch mehr fps. 

Zudem: wenn du eine zwei oder einstellige Kamera in der Hand hast, merkt man, dass man es nicht mit Spielzeug zu tun hat. Die Räder sind unglaublich praktisch, da man nicht jedes mal durchs Menü wühlen muss. 

Natürlich gibts die nicht mehr neu.. aber was ist gegen eine gebrauchte einzuwenden ? Eine zweistellige ist auch robuster als die kleineren Modelle. Zudem ist der Verschluss langlebiger. 

Mach was du willst... die 450D ist auf keinen Fall schlecht, aber mMn nicht so variabel einsetzbar wie die 30D. Zudem sparst du fast 100€.


----------



## MESeidel (30. Oktober 2009)

guntergeh schrieb:


> Der Bereich von 50mm an Kleinbild lässt sich aber mit dem gefühlten Blickfeld des menschlichen Auge am besten vergleichen. Schau ich durch die Kamera mit 50 mm Objektiv und nehm die Kamera anschliessend weg verändert sich die gefühlte Ansicht nicht.
> 
> 9 mm an einer Kleinbildkamera ist schon verdammt weitwinkelig. Ich hoffe nur für dich das du nicht so einen rundumblick hast.
> 
> Ich glaube das ist auch das was sky damit sagen wollte. Unter 50mm ist der fokussierte Punkte weiter entfernt und über 50 mm ist der Punkt näher dran als man es mit dem Auge wahr nimmt.



Naja das ist eben das Interessante daran.
Im Straßenverkehr oder beim Ego-Shooter messern, nimmt man Bewegungen sehr weit am Rand des Sichtfeldes wahr.
Das Gehirn kann dazu aus groben Mustern Ableitungen generieren, so dass man dann weiß es ist z.B. ein Fahrrad.
Ohne es jedoch genau (scharf) gesehen zu haben.

Man kann bestimmte Wahrnehmungs-Verhalten trainieren.
Jemand der sehr viel WW Landschaftsfotographie betreibt, wird definitiv sagen dass er einen weiteren Bereich als 50mm oder gar 35mm scharf sieht.

Dazu kommt die 3D Wahrnehmung durch die zwei Blickwinkel.
Ein schöner Anreiz mal wieder die Bücher raus zu kramern und das genau nach zu lesen^^


----------



## guntergeh (30. Oktober 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Naja das ist eben das Interessante daran.
> Im Straßenverkehr oder beim Ego-Shooter messern, nimmt man Bewegungen sehr weit am Rand des Sichtfeldes wahr.
> Das Gehirn kann dazu aus groben Mustern Ableitungen generieren, so dass man dann weiß es ist z.B. ein Fahrrad.
> Ohne es jedoch genau (scharf) gesehen zu haben.
> ...



Problem daran ist nur das es jemanden der sich darüber informieren möchte mit solchen Angaben nur noch mehr verwirrt wird.


----------



## heizungsrohr (31. Oktober 2009)

Meint ihr mich?  Zum Beispiel


----------



## heizungsrohr (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Das Bild wurde 10s bei ner Blende von 16 und ISO 200 belichtet. Was ich alles weiß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

und eine 7D... Na man hat es ja^^

Ich finde das Zweite iwie einfach Langweilig.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Das Bild wurde 10s bei ner Blende von 16 und ISO 200 belichtet. Was ich alles weiß


Exif Viewer FTW^^


----------



## xTc (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> und eine 7D... Na man hat es ja^^
> 
> Ich finde das Zweite iwie einfach Langweilig.



Nächstes mal beauftrage ich einen Geisterfahrer, der mit seinen roten Rücklichtern etwas Farbe in die weißen Lichter bringt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, ich habe heute Bilder gemacht, und dort ist mir ein unschöner Fleck aufgefallen. DIeser kommt aber nur mit maximaler Zoomstufe. 

Ist der von außen auf der Linse? Kann ich ihn entfernen? Wenn ja wie am besten? 

Schaut mal oben am Rand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild gibt leider keine Auskunft über die Kamera, aber ich nehme mal an, dass es um eine SLR-Kamera geht. 
Es könnte einmal "vor" dem Objektiv sein, "hinter" dem Objektiv und auf dem Sensor der Kamera selbst.
Sollte es auf dem Objektiv sein, vorsichtig mit einem sauberen Tuch (neues Taschentuch geht auch) reinigen.
Den Schmutz vom Sensor am besten mit einem Blasebalg wegblasen oder, wenn der Dreck hartnäckiger ist mit einem sauberen Pinsel wegpinseln.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2009)

taucht es nur bei dem bild auf? bitte weißes blatt fotografieren danek xD


----------



## heizungsrohr (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Das Bild könnte man besser machen, wenn man auf der Straße ist, z.b. auf dem Mittelstreifen (also dieses bepflanzte Ding in der Mitte). Is halt sau gefährlich dahinzukommen 

Und die Exifs kann man ja seit Vista mim Explorer auslesen


----------



## guntergeh (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Und die Exifs kann man ja seit Vista mim Explorer auslesen


Ging auch schon mit XP^^ Ich glaub bei Vista zeigt er etwas mehr an. Brennweite, Belichtungszeit und Blende geht auf jeden Fall im XP.

Auch wenn ich selbst kein Bild zum hochladen habe.

Back to Topic.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

@nichtraucher

Ne ist ne Kompakte (Canon Ixus 85 IS) 

@ Sky 

Nein es passiert auf jedem Bild wenn ich auf die Maximale Zoomstufe gehe (optisch 3x).


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Und die Exifs kann man ja seit Vista mim Explorer auslesen



Ich speicher doch nicht jede Datei ab. Exif Viewer ist ein Firefox plugin, Rechtsklick auf das Bild im Browser, show Exif's und schon hast du alles was du brauchst.


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann sein dass der Schmutz in die Kamera gelangt ist bzw. ins Objektiv, dass ist eine Schwachstelle bei vielen Ixus Kameras.

Gute Fotogeschäfte sollten das Ding komplett auseinandernehmen und reinigen können.


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Okay dann wirds wahrscheinlich die 450D werden, zusammen mit dem Sigma 18-50 2.8 Makro (Daten ausm Kopf, müsste in etwa stimmen).


 
Nimm die Cam mit der DU am Besten zurecht kommst.
Was nützt das Super Duper Mega Teil, wenn man nicht alles braucht oder nicht damit klar kommt?

Das 18-50 EX 2.8 hab ich an Nikon. Gute Wahl.
Das Tamron 17-50 soll auch gut sein (siehsts ja hier im Forum)
Persönlich kann ich zu der Tamron-Linse nix sagen


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. November 2009)

Ich hab das Glück mit fast allem zurecht zu kommen, eine Woche und ich komm mit fast jedem noch so schlechten Menü klar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Kann sein dass der Schmutz in die Kamera gelangt ist bzw. ins Objektiv, dass ist eine Schwachstelle bei vielen Ixus Kameras.
> 
> Gute Fotogeschäfte sollten das Ding komplett auseinandernehmen und reinigen können.



Und das kostet bestimmt nicht wenig oder?


----------



## Naitsabes (4. November 2009)

ICh weiß, die 3 Blätter stören 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit.

Ganz vergessen die Frage (direkt) zu stellen xD
Also: Wie würdet ihr das mit den Blättern machen? In Farbe sind sie leicht gelblich.


----------



## guntergeh (5. November 2009)

Die Blätter stören mich nicht. Ich mag Colorkeys nur in ganz seltenen Fällen. Mich würde das Bild eher ganz in Farbe interessieren. Allgemein würde ich aber eher sagen das die Perspektive nicht ganz passt. Das Motiv mag gut sein aber das bild vermittelt mir nix


----------



## Naitsabes (5. November 2009)

Das Bild entstand sowieso mehr aus Langeweile 

hier die, bis auf den Weißabgleich, komplett unbearbeitete Version des Bildes. (Aus RAW)


----------



## taks (7. November 2009)

Hat einer von euch ne Idee was dass da links oben im Bild sein könnte?
Es liegt am Objektiv, aber ich sehe kein Dreck


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. November 2009)

Hat sich da eventuell ein Häarchen auf dem Sensor oder Spiegel verirrt ?


----------



## pixelflair (7. November 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne Idee was dass da links oben im Bild sein könnte?
> Es liegt am Objektiv, aber ich sehe kein Dreck




Staub aufm Sensor , nicht im Objektiv


----------



## taks (7. November 2009)

Wieso ist es dann bei Bildern mit anderen Objektiven nicht zu sehen?


----------



## pixelflair (7. November 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Wieso ist es dann bei Bildern mit anderen Objektiven nicht zu sehen?



also erstmal seh ich mehr als nur den ein faden da  da müsste das objektiv schon arsch dreckig sein... xD


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Hat sich da eventuell ein Häarchen auf dem Sensor oder Spiegel verirrt ?


Liegt Staub auf dem Spiegel sieht man diesen nur durch den Sucher aber nicht auf dem fertigen Bild. Würde auch denken es liegt auf dem Sensor wenn kein Staub am Objektive zu sehen ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

Brauch mal Hilfe. Ich bin ein Fotografie Neuling, und habe nun die Möglichkeit günstig eine Canon 1000D zu bekommen, mit 18-55mm Objektiv-Kit. 

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen: 

1. Hat die DSLR eine deutliche Bessere Fotoqualität als meine Kompakte Ixus 85? (es geht mir um reine Fotoqualität, mir ist schon klar das ein Profi mit einer Ixus auch gute Bilder hinbekommt). 

2. Brauch ich für Makro-Shots ein anderes Objektiv? Meine Canon hat einen Makro von 3cm, näher gehts nicht, kann das die 1000D mit dem Kit auch? (brauch jetzt kein "ÜBER"-Makro, sollte aber mindestens sogut bzw vorhanden sein wie bei der Ixus). 


3. Wie teuer wären Makro-Objektive? (keine Highendteile, als Anfänger brauch man sowas (noch) nicht. 


4. Hat jemand eine 1000D kennt sich gut aus und macht mal ein Foto mit dem Standardobjektiv, damit ich mal die Qualität sehen kann?


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

1. An sich schon, kommt halt aufs Objektiv an 

2. Wenn man es konventionell verwendet, ja. Das Kit hat nur eine Naheinstellgrenze von, ich glaube, 28 cm. Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit das Kit mittels Konverter umzudrehen, dann haste ein super macro, aber das ist was für Leute die mal gerne ein bischen basteln ^^. Wenns dich interessiert erzähl ich dir da drüber mehr.

Ansonsten müsste man sich für macros ein anderes kaufen.

3. Echte Macroobjektive würden bei 250 Euro mit dem Canon 50 2.5 oder dem Sigma 50 2.8 für 275 Euro anfangen. Die Frage ist, was du "macro" fotografieren willst. Für sowas ( http://saved.im/mze2ntq3dg04/img_2007_mod26.jpg ) müsste man schon so ein Macroobjektiv haben (auch wenn ich das mit ner kompakten gemacht habe ). 

4. Die Frage ist, welches Kit du dazu bekommen würdest. Das alte, ohne IS, oder das neue, mit. Das neue ist schon etwas besser. Vom neuen hätte ich noch Beispielbilder, auch wenn diese mit der 450D gemacht wurden, die Qualität ändert sich dadurch nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

So teuer sind Makro-Objektive o.O ? 

Mir reicht schon ein Makro aus wie meine Ixus ihn hat, gibts da nicht günstigere Objektive? Ab und zu (gerade Hardware) möchte man halt mal als Makro schießen, da muss man doch nicht soviel ausgeben oder? 


Die Ixus habe ich dann leider nichtmehr, sonst würde ich mir nicht soviel Gedanken um den Makro machen ^^


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja DSLR an sich ist leider immer sehr teuer.

Leider können die Kompakten mit ihren Macromodi schon näher ran als DSLRs mit den Kit´s. 

Das ist garnicht so leicht dir jetzt zu sagen ob du eins brauchst oder nicht ^^; Wie gesagt das Bild was ich verlinkt habe war ja mit ner Ixus 60 gemacht worden, wenn du (ab und zu) so nah ran willst bräuchtest du schon ein Macroobjektiv.

Wenns noch näher sein soll würdes aber mit dem Kit gehen, ist halt die Frage WIE nah du ran willst 

Schau mal unten, das kann man mit nem umgedrehten Kit erreichen. Ist übrigens das Gesicht eines Gummibärchens . 

Jaja, ich habs schon zich mal gepostet, aber ich zeigs immer wieder gerne ^^


----------



## xpfreddy (21. Dezember 2009)

@Fr3@k

naja, wenn man die Kitoptik umdreht (mittels Adapter). Kann man gut manuell fokussieren. Ist jetzt zwar kein super tolles Makro, würde aber wahrscheinlich für dich reichen..

300€ für ein Obejtiv ist nicht viel. Die meisten guten Optiken fangen so bei 500€ an. Spielraum nach oben gibts natürlich auch .

Ich glaub bei dir wär eine Bridge-Kamera die beste Lösung. Damit kann man klasse Makros machen und hat zudem eine schöne Allround-Kamera.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Fr3@k :

Wenn du ein super scharfes und recht günstiges Makro-Objektiv suchst kann ich dir nur die beiden empfehlen 

Im Anhang ein Beispielbild (ich benutze ein Dynax 7D) 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Bond
Naja so nah muss es dann doch nicht sein  

Hmm...ich glaube dann muss ich erstmal sparen, und solange dann die Ixus ausleihen falls ich mal Makros brauch. Die Ixus würde dann an meine Eltern gehen ^^ 


Das KIT müsste das neue sein, da die CAM ganz neu vom 16.12.09 ist. 


Jetzt habe ich mal andere Fragen, wie siehts mit Nachtbildern aus. Mit der Ixus hatte ich immer das Problem, das entweder 

A =  Viel Bildrauschen 
B =  Die Lichter doof aussahen 
C = ich meistens den Blitz brauchte  

Wie siehts da mit der DSLR aus? Sind die Nachbilder auch so griselig? Oder sind da eindeutig die Vorteile einer DSLR?


@ XPFreddy 

Wie teuer ist der Adapter? Muss man irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du Nach*t*bilder ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

Huch, jop mein ich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Ob es rauscht kommt immer auf die ISOzahl an 
Leider kann ich nur von den Erfahrungen mit meiner Dynax 7D reden :

Ab ISO 400 fängt das Bild an zu rauschen.
Davor rauscht es nicht.
Für Nachtaufnahmen ist eigentlich immer ein Stativ zu empfehlen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

Stativ hab ich. Naja selbst mit Iso80 war farbrauschen bei Dunkelheit. Es ist schon schlimm wenn man drinnen Fotos macht, da ist auch Farbrauschen  zu sehen wenn kein Blitz benutzt wird (es sei denn man hat ne Fotobox mit viel viel Licht). Von daher würde ich wissen wollen wies mit der DSLR wäre. Vorallem drinnen-fotos ohne Blitz würden mich interessieren. In mein Zimmer fällt wenig Tageslicht, da kann man gute Fotos mit der Ixus vergessen =(


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Dezember 2009)

Also im Grunde ist das dann mit ner DSLR besser, da diese nen größeren Sensor hat und dadurch nicht so schnell rauscht. Wenn man dann aber das Kit nimmt und voll reinzoomt hat man nurnoch Blende 5.6, was dann meistens auf eine hohe ISO-Zahl zurückführt, da man dann die Belichtungszeit nicht mehr verwacklungsfrei festhalten kann. 

Wenn du ein Stativ benutzt, was immer zu empfehlen ist, dann kannst du auch getrost gaaanz lange belichten, so schnell rauscht die Cam dann nicht bei iso 100 

Ich hab nochmal eins angehängt. Nicht schön, aber es zeigt was ich meine und hoffentlich auch was du meinst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

ja genau. 

Ist die 1000D für ein Anfänger okay? Also kann man die später auch noch gebrauchen? (bin nicht der Typ der sich nur wegen ein paar Extras gleich ne neue DSLR kauft ^^).  

Und wo bekommt man solch Adapter her für das Makro?


----------



## xpfreddy (21. Dezember 2009)

quenox Makro Umkehrring Retroadapter Retroring 58mm 58: Amazon.de: Elektronik

aber soweit ich das verstanden habe liegt bei Dir oberste Priorität bei Makros und da würdest du mit eine Bridge definitv besser fahren! Das mit dem Umkehradapter ist eher etwas zum basteln und probieren, als zum wirklichen Gebrauch..#

Die 1000D ist die günstigste DSLR von Canon. Sie ist sehr abgespeckt und hat vielerlei Funktionen nicht bzw. sind diese nur eingeschränkt nutzbar. Ich würde diese DSLR nicht kaufen.. eher ein paar € drauflegen und eine 450D holen oder sich bei den anderen Herstellern umschauen.. Nikon, Sony, Pentax, Olympus..


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Dezember 2009)

Die 1000d ist auf jeden fall für nen Anfänger okay, mich stört daran eigentlich nur die Haptik, das ist einfach etwas viel Plastik 

Retroadapter Pro Quenox für Canon 58mm kaufen im Enjoyyourcamera.com Shop  Hier zum Beispiel 

Das Ding heißt Retroadapter, danach kannst du ja mal suchen 

€: Freddy war wieder schneller *grml*

Empfehlen würd ich auch die 450D, aber das kommt aufs finanzielle an


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

die 450D ist leider viel zu teuer =( 

Hat die 1000D eigentlich nen eingebauten Blitz?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich zuschlagen  

Bin kein Profi, und wenn die Kamera mal langweilig wird kommt halt ne neue. Solange die DSLR mir bessere Möglichkeiten gibt Bilder zu machen, lohnt es sich für mich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Für wieviel € kriegst du denn die 1000D ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

mit dem Objektiv im Kit (alles neu unbenutzt) für 360€ inkl.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Das ist wirklich ein recht guter Preis 

Berichte dann mal, wie sie so ist 

Leider denke ich auch, dass du dich nicht lange mit diesem Kit-Objektv zufriedengeben wirst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

im Juni habe ich Bday, spätestens da habe ich dann eins ^^ 

Ich denke ein halbes Jahr komme ich locker mit dem aus, immerhin habe ich viel zu entdecken und zu lernen. Macht euch auf viele Fragen gefasst *g*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

I'm ready


----------



## HeNrY (21. Dezember 2009)

Fotografieren lernen - Der Fotolehrgang im Internet - Fotokurs / Fotoworkshop / Fotoschule schonmal so als kleine Bettlektüre


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

Interessant


----------



## Fransen (26. Dezember 2009)

Hatte gerade ein Shooting mit einem Kumpel u. seinem Bike (Ghost AMR Plus Lector 9000 - Modell 2009).
Sehr geile Shots sind dabei rausgekommen, hatten eine Menge Spaß dabei - muss ihn mal Fragen ob ich sie hier vllt. veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

hab jetzt die 1000d, kann mir jemand gutes zubehör empfehlen? 

Ich brauch auf jedenfall ne Tasche, soll nicht teuer sein (nur ihren Zweck erfüllen!). 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand was empfehlen könnte


----------



## Fransen (26. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich brauch auf jedenfall ne Tasche, soll nicht teuer sein (nur ihren Zweck erfüllen!).
> 
> Wäre nett wenn mir jemand was empfehlen könnte



Ich hab' die tamrac 3345 - sehr gut verarbeitet u. passen die 1000D samt BG, sowie Tamron 17-50 2.8 und 50mm 1.8, nen Drittakku und ne Menge Krimskrams rein...


----------



## pixelflair (26. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> hab jetzt die 1000d, kann mir jemand gutes zubehör empfehlen?
> 
> Ich brauch auf jedenfall ne Tasche, soll nicht teuer sein (nur ihren Zweck erfüllen!).
> 
> Wäre nett wenn mir jemand was empfehlen könnte




Stativ, ersatzakku, speihcerkarten, fernbedienung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

danke, mit ~22€ auch garnicht so teuer 

@sky 

stativ hab ich schon, eine 8GB SDHC müsste erstmal reichen, aber nen Akku brauch ich aufjedenfall noch  

Und ne Fernbedienung, naja noch brauch ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Fransen (26. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> danke, mit ~22€ auch garnicht so teuer



War auch mein Kaufkriterium.

Ist jedenfalls ne gute Wahl, kann sie dir nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Dezember 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Hatte gerade ein Shooting mit einem Kumpel u. seinem Bike (Ghost AMR Plus Lector 9000 - Modell 2009).
> Sehr geile Shots sind dabei rausgekommen, hatten eine Menge Spaß dabei - muss ihn mal Fragen ob ich sie hier vllt. veröffentlichen darf.




Na aber her damit!!!



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (26. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> danke, mit ~22€ auch garnicht so teuer
> 
> @sky
> 
> ...



investier die 10€lieber  weil grad bei nachtaufnahmen ist das sehr bequem


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Dezember 2009)

kann ich nur bestätigen.. manchmal will ich auch wieder eine haben! meine ist ja.. naja...


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> investier die 10€lieber  weil grad bei nachtaufnahmen ist das sehr bequem



Nur 10€? Na dann ist das ja quasi Standardausrüstung  

Wenn de mir noch ein Link zu einer brauchbaren gibts, biste ein Schatz


----------



## Fransen (28. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir gerade mal einer mit Rat u. Tat zur Seite stehen? 

Ich weiß nicht genau, welchen Blitz ich nehmen soll - kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden.

Hänge zwischen dem Metz 48 AF-1 u. dem Speedlite 430EX II.
Vorteil des Metz-Blitzes ist ganz klar der Preis, aber wie sieht es in den anderen Punkten aus?

Wäre echt dankbar, wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


----------



## pixelflair (28. Dezember 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Kann mir gerade mal einer mit Rat u. Tat zur Seite stehen?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht genau, welchen Blitz ich nehmen soll - kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Unterschied ist quasi 0 ...   glaub die haben nen leicht andern Farbton des blitzes aber das ist relativ egal 

Ich hab zwar ne Nikon aber bin super zufrieden mit meinem Metz  Der kann auch alles was die Vergleichprodukte von Canon/Nikon können...


@Fr3@k:

Delamax Infrarot-Fernauslöser IR für Canon EOS 5d Mark: Amazon.de: Elektronik

reicht völlig für 95% der anwendungen xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2009)

Leute, ich bräuchte auch mal eure Hilfe :

Ich besitze eine Dynax 7D. Ich finde es ist einer der besten (wenn nicht sogar die beste, aber darüber lässt sich streiten) Kamera, die jemals auf den Markt gekommen ist 
Nun überlege ich aber wegen verschiedensten Faktoren mir eine Alpha 700 zu kaufen (größeres und klareres Display, besser zum Croppen, schnellerer AF).
Die Dynax 7D würde ich natürlich behalten 

Würdet ihr mir dazu raten ?


----------



## Fransen (28. Dezember 2009)

Kenn' mich mit Sony jetzt nicht so gut aus - aber evtl. hilft dir dieser Thread hier etwas weiter? 

Ich fand' es ganz interessant zu lesen...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2009)

Den Thread kenn ich auch, da ich in diesem Forum auch aktiv bin 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde dir dazu raten, denn ich habe eine Alpha 350 und bin rundum damit zufrieden. Sie liegt in meiner Hand wirklich perfekt, alle Knöpfe sind gut erreichbar und das Menü ist übersichtlich. Die Geschwindigkeit des AFs sollte eigentlich vom verwendeten Objektiv abhängen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2009)

> Die Geschwindigkeit des AFs sollte eigentlich vom verwendeten Objektiv abhängen, oder irre ich mich da?


Die A700 hat einen schnelleren AF als die Dynax 7D mit dem gleichen Objektiv 
Die Geschwindigkeit des AF an den einzelnen DLSRs ist jedoch immer vom Objektiv (Motor, Brennweite etc.) abhängig 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Fransen (28. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die A700 hat einen schnelleren AF als die Dynax 7D mit dem gleichen Objektiv



Und prinzipiell auch noch den treffsicheren, so wie ich es verstanden habe.
Weiterhin müsste sie auch im Rauschverhalten, gerade ab ISO800/1600 das Nachsehen haben.

Mal abgesehen davon das ich sehr günstig an sie herangekommen bin - war ein Hauptaugenmerk die Verabeitung/Haptik/Bedienung für mich, hier liegen Welten zwischen der 1000D und der 40D.
Weiterhin ist der AF wesentlich Treffsicherer, gerade bei schwierigen Lichtervhältnissen.
Im Rauschverhalten bis ISO1600 nehmen sich beide so gut wie nichts.
Die 40D ist bei ISO 400 u. 800 der 1000D sogar nen Stückchen unterlegen...
Was für mich noch entscheidend war ist die Anzahl der bps, gerade in Raw (6.2bps vs. 1.5bps).

Das waren so meine Hauptpunkte bei der Entscheidung.
Musst halt schauen, wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden - was Fotografiere ich am meisten u. wo würde ein 'Umstieg'-Vorteile für mich bringen.
Was hast du für Optiken?


----------



## DPr (28. Dezember 2009)

Warte mit dem Umstieg
Es gibt aktuell nur noch vereinzelt A700er (wenn zuuufällig ein Händler die noch im Lager zu stehen hat) im Verkauf. 
Die A700 gibt es ansonsten nur noch gebraucht. Und da muß man doch schon zweimal hinschauen.
Warte bis es eine neue A7xxx geben wird (hoffentlich mal bald).


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute bei Saturn Hansa und habe mir die Alpha 550 angesehen. Da könnte ich fast schwach werden und diese gegen meine Alpha 350 eintauschen. Die 550 ist noch etwas schwerer und das finde ich persönlich besonders gut. Ich mag keine DSLRs, die wie ein leerer Plastikkasten in der Hand liegen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2009)

> Ich mag keine DSLRs, die wie ein leerer Plastikkasten in der Hand liegen.



Dito


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn da nur nicht wieder dieser Aufpreis wäre, hätte ich nicht lange gefackelt und mir eine bestellt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2009)

Warum holst du dir keine gebrauchte A700 ?


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich kaufe so etwas nur neu und die A550 ist eigentlich genau die Kamera, die mir perfekt in der Hand liegt. Auch finde ich die Anordnung der Bedienelemente viel komfortabler als bei einer A700.


----------



## MESeidel (29. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leute, ich bräuchte auch mal eure Hilfe :
> 
> Ich besitze eine Dynax 7D. Ich finde es ist einer der besten (wenn nicht sogar die beste, aber darüber lässt sich streiten) Kamera, die jemals auf den Markt gekommen ist
> Nun überlege ich aber wegen verschiedensten Faktoren mir eine Alpha 700 zu kaufen (größeres und klareres Display, besser zum Croppen, schnellerer AF).
> ...



Hast dich schon entschieden?

Die A700 wird nicht viel bessere Bildqualität liefern.
Bis ISO 400 sollten sie gleich auf sein.
Und darüber kann die A700 ja auch nicht unbedingt beeindrucken.
JPG low-light noise: A500, A700, A900, and Dynax 7D
JPG Noise: A500, A700, A900, and Dynax 7D

Für das Sony Modell sprechen das AF-Modul und die doppelte Pixelzahl.
Musst du selbst wissen, ob du schon mal mit der Auflösung von Ausdrucken unzufrieden warst ;o)

Beide Kameras lassen sich sehr leicht und schnell bedienen.
Bei der Alpha 700 macht man alles auf dem LCD mit dem Steuer-Kreuz und den 2 Einstellrädern.
Die 7D ist meiner Meinung nach sogar noch etwas komfortabler, auch wenn das Schalter-Meer optisch Geschmackssache ist^^
PS: bei der A500/A550 gibt es die Quick Navigation nicht; man muss immer durch Menüs...


----------



## xpfreddy (29. Dezember 2009)

@*Johnny the Gamer* 

ich würd mir erstmal gute (!) Objektive kaufen und dann ggf upgraden. Macht imho mehr Sinn als eine neuer Body...

Schau dich mal bei Sigma, Tamron oder Tokina um.. die guten Sony Linsen sind leider sehr teuer


----------



## xpfreddy (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Kann ja nich jeder so ein toller Fotograph wie du sein



ich habe genauso angefangen wie einige hier. Irgendein berühmter Fotograf meinte mal, dass die ersten 10.000 aufnahmen eh schrott seien. Und das war soweit ich weiss noch auf analog beschränkt . Es braucht einfach Übung und viel Zeit. Mir hat das Durchschauen von diversen Bilderthreads sehr geholfen.. im dslr-forum oder (bedingt) bei flickr.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Ja das mach ich auch oft genug. Wobei man bei der Angabe nochmal nachdenken sollte, weil bei digitalen Kameras viel mehr Fotos entstehen, aber ich schweife ab


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



xpfreddy schrieb:


> ich habe genauso angefangen wie einige hier. Irgendein berühmter Fotograf meinte mal, dass die ersten 10.000 aufnahmen eh schrott seien. Und das war soweit ich weiss noch auf analog beschränkt . Es braucht einfach Übung und viel Zeit. Mir hat das Durchschauen von diversen Bilderthreads sehr geholfen.. im dslr-forum oder (bedingt) bei flickr.


Ich weiß nicht, einerseits hast du natürlich Recht, andererseits ist das hier halt keine Fotocommunity, sondern ein allgemeines Hardwareforum, und der Thread hier heißt einfach nur "DI-Thread" und nicht "Pulitzer-Thread der perfekten Fotografie".

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass euch Anfänger- oder Hobby-Aufnahmen Normalsterblicher ab einem gewissen Grad anöden, aber dann müsst ihr halt wirklich in ein reines Fotografen-forum, wo das Niveau höher ist, oder zumindest zwei Threads machen, einen für Fotos aller art und einen streng moderierten, wo nur die erlesensten Aufnahmen rein dürfen.
Wobei dann noch zu entscheiden wäre, wer bestimmt, was nun toll ist und was nicht. Ich mein deine SW-Fotos da sind nett, aber jetzt auch nicht außergewöhnlich. Ein wirklich geniales Foto beginnt oft mit einer Idee, so einfach sie auch sein mag. Es bringt Gefühle rüber, Leben, Bewegung, eine Botschaft...
Ob es dann mit 2000 EUR Eqipment oder einer 100-EUR Cam gemacht wurde, spielt im Grunde kaum eine Rolle. 

Mal wieder ein paar Beispiele dazu, was ich meine:*** child by =WildRainOfIceAndFire on deviantART[/url] *** Sunshine by *Sortvind on deviantART[/url]*** by *nocturnalMoTH on deviantART[/url]*** impossible by ~msChilli on deviantART[/url]*** I was an old building..... by `foureyes on deviantART[/url]*** and Milk by *La-Vita-a-Bella on deviantART[/url]*** lady by ~Daemonoropsis on deviantART[/url]

Jaja, wollt ihr nicht hören. Schon klar. Ich sags trotzdem.  
Ist ja nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## xpfreddy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> I Ein wirklich geniales Foto beginnt oft mit einer Idee, so einfach sie auch sein mag. Es bringt Gefühle rüber, Leben, Bewegung, eine Botschaft...




davon sind wir hier mMn Lichtjahre entfernt. Selbst in den meisten Foto-foren wird das so nicht realisiert. Ich denke, dass hier imho das Motiv im Fokus stehen sollte und kein wildes Geknipse, wie es leider in großen Teilen der Fall ist. 

Das Foten ist momentan größtenteils auch nur hobby von mir und ich bin erst seit Sommer 08´ auf den Spaß gekommen. 

Ich denke/dachte dieser Thread sei dazu gedacht, sich gegenseitig zu verbessern und sich_ etwas_ kreativ zu beteiligen. Ansätze dazu gab es...
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist - sprich: jeder zeigt iwas, was er beim Vorbeilaufen gesehen hat... fotografiert Tastaturen, Handys etc.. dann hab ich was falsch verstanden und dann waren die 4 Bilder oben wahrscheinlich die letzten meinerseits.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



xpfreddy schrieb:


> davon sind wir hier mMn Lichtjahre entfernt. Selbst in den meisten Foto-foren wird das so nicht realisiert. Ich denke, dass hier imho das Motiv im Fokus stehen sollte und kein wildes Geknipse, wie es leider in großen Teilen der Fall ist.


Das wäre natürlich schön, aber wie du schon sagst, nicht mal in reinen Foto-Foren ist das der Fall, wie soll es dann hier klappen? 

Spamming mit belanglosen Fotos wird zudem ja auch hier unterbunden. Relativ gesehen landet in diesem Thread eh schon das Beste im ganzen forum, aber sind halt sehr wenige erfahrene Fotografen und sehr viele Anfänge bzw. Hobbyknipser unterwegs.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ein generelles Verbot amateurhafter Fotos da die Lösung ist.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



> ey leute... könntet ihr bitte bei euren Aufnahmen etwas nachdenken, bevor ihr auslöst? Ich meine die letzten Seiten sieht man irgendwelche langweiligen gräser, handys, bokeh kreise, klavier- tasten, centstücke, eiszapfen und iwelche Vergleiche wie hoch der Schnee gefallen ist...etc.
> 
> Das könnte auch alles in irgendwelchen offtopic-Threads landen. Macht euch bitte Gedanken über das Motiv. Das ist das Entscheidende. Wenn ihr ein gutes Motiv habt, dann ist es relativ egal, ob es jetzt doch ein wenig rauscht oder technisch nicht ganz so perfekt ist.. Oder setzt euch ein Limit.. 3 Bilder maximal in 3 Wochen... sonst bleibt das Niveau hier so wie es nunmal ist. Und ich glaube das hilft keinem weiter..





> ich habe genauso angefangen wie einige hier. Irgendein berühmter Fotograf meinte mal, dass die ersten 10.000 aufnahmen eh schrott seien. Und das war soweit ich weiss noch auf analog beschränkt . Es braucht einfach Übung und viel Zeit. Mir hat das Durchschauen von diversen Bilderthreads sehr geholfen.. im dslr-forum oder (bedingt) bei flickr.



Wenn wir hier wirklich für deine Augen so schreckliche Bilder reinstellen, dann musst du dich ja nicht am Threat beteiligen.
Und: Die Akklamation des Motivs IST IMMER SUBJEKTIV, also verspritze hier mal bitte kein Gift. Wie arrogant kann man eigentlich sein ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Leute für sowas haben wir nen Disskusionsthread -.-


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Es geht ja nur im die Bilder oder? Von daher ...


----------



## gemCraft (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dieser Kamera haltet?

Diese Kamera ist momentan in der Werbung von Saturn zu sehen. 
Da ich eine relativ schlechte kleine Kamera habe hätte ich bei dem 
Preis von 99 Euro doch schon Interesse an dieser Kamera.

Einige Testberichte zu dieser Kamera habe ich auch schon gelesen 
jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich sie mir holen soll, weil ich gelesen 
habe das die Kamera kein Verwacklungsstabilisator (kann mich nicht 
mehr genau an das Wort erinnern sry ) hat.

Dafür hat die Kamera ja wieder einige andere Tricks auf lager 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.
PS: Habe über diese Kamera nichts in der Forumsuche gefunden hoffe aber trotzdem hier richtig zu sein. 


Gruß
gemCraft


----------



## Zoon (9. Januar 2010)

Naja als spontane "immerdrauf" ist diese Cam sicher zu gebrauchen, wenn du aber später mehr machen willst stößt du schnell an die Grenzen da es sicher kaum manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt. Davon dass man alles über ISO200 eh nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2010)

Also für normale Schnappschüsse mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## eightcore (10. Januar 2010)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> ey leute... könntet ihr bitte bei euren  Aufnahmen etwas nachdenken, bevor ihr auslöst?


Wir denken dafür beim Schreiben nach.


xpfreddy schrieb:


> Ich meine die letzten  Seiten sieht man irgendwelche langweiligen gräser, handys, bokeh kreise,  klavier- tasten, centstücke, eiszapfen und iwelche Vergleiche wie hoch  der Schnee gefallen ist...etc.


Jammert ein Mann, wies im Gefängnis kalt ist und er sich einsam fühlt, dabei ist die Türe offen!


xpfreddy schrieb:


> Macht  euch bitte Gedanken über das Motiv. Das ist das Entscheidende. Wenn ihr  ein gutes Motiv habt, dann ist es relativ egal, ob es jetzt doch ein  wenig rauscht oder technisch nicht ganz so perfekt ist..


Ich hätte jetzt behauptet, es sei andersrum:
Man kann das bescheuertste Motiv nehmen, aber wenn man es gut umsetzt, kann auch ein gutes Bild daraus werden!


xpfreddy schrieb:


> Oder setzt euch  ein Limit.. 3 Bilder maximal in 3 Wochen... sonst bleibt das Niveau  hier so wie es nunmal ist. Und ich glaube das hilft keinem  weiter..


xD... Als ich das las, dachte ich zuerst, du wärest ein Moderator...


----------



## pixelflair (11. Januar 2010)

eightcore schrieb:


> ...
> xD... Als ich das las, dachte ich zuerst, du wärest ein Moderator...




da musste ich grad echt lachen

besonders 3 bilder in 3 wochen.. soll ich dann nur noch alle 3 wochen shooten gehen@freddy?


----------



## DPr (11. Januar 2010)

Das hat schon seinen Sinn mit den drei Bildern. Gibt es auch in anderen Varianten (max. 10 Bilder in Zeitraum X. für jedes weitere geschossene Bild muß ein anderes auf der Speicherkarte gelöscht werden)

Einen Blick für lohnenswerte Bilder und nicht wirklich lohnende Bilder schulen.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

es kommen noch mehr... abwarten.

@yappi: ja tut mir leid. aber wenn ich die bilder auf 640 schrumpfe, sieht man mein Problem nicht.... und ich würde gern eine Lösung dazu bekommen...also entschuldige bitte. sind ja meine ersten bilder hier, spätere werde ich selbstverständlich verkleinern. versprochen 
mfg


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



FatalMistake schrieb:


> es kommen noch mehr... abwarten.
> 
> @yappi: ja tut mir leid. aber wenn ich die bilder auf 640 schrumpfe, sieht man mein Problem nicht.... und ich würde gern eine Lösung dazu bekommen...also entschuldige bitte. sind ja meine ersten bilder hier, spätere werde ich selbstverständlich verkleinern. versprochen
> mfg



Frage: Was stört dich selbst auf den Bildern?

Jetzt mein Senf 
Zu 1: Weiß nicht wo dein Problem liegt - für mich ist das ein schönes Spiel mit den Farben. Ansonsten: Siehe Comment von Fransen.

Zu 2: Bild ist scharf, Fokus liegt auf dem Richtungspfeil vom Lüfter. weiß net was dir da dran nicht gefällt.

Zu 3, 4 und 5: Da hast du (unabsichtlich?) die EXIF Daten gelöscht. Ich tippe aber mal auf Landschaftsmodus der Kamera? Falls ich richtig liege ist die Schärfe eig. normal (gegen unendlich)


Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

1. und 2. sind ja von der schärfe her für die verhältnisse ok. aber die was dann kommen...
3. was is die EXIF datei? wo find ich die wieder??

ja das dauert xD mein Upload is auch nicht das Monster xD
mfg


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



FatalMistake schrieb:


> 1. und 2. sind ja von der schärfe her für die verhältnisse ok. aber die was dann kommen...
> 3. was is die EXIF datei? wo find ich die wieder??
> 
> ja das dauert xD mein Upload is auch nicht das Monster xD
> mfg



Was für ein Programm nutzt du zur Bildbearbeitung /-betrachtung?
Bei ACDSee kannst du dir die EXIFs ohne großen Umweg ansehen.
Das sind die Daten die die Kamera mit ins Bild schreibt, z.B. welcher Hersteller, Modell, Brennweite, ISO, Belichtung...

Wenn du Firefox als Browser hast, kannst du dir den EXIF Viewer runterladen, der zeigt dir solche Daten bei WWW Bildern.

Bsp für Exif:


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Bearbeitung gar keins, und betrachtung das normale windows foto anzeige dings^^
ja aber die anderen bilder haben es oder wie?
achja wieder update meiner bilder.
mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Ich find die Bilder eigentlich auch ok, da ist nix griselig

@der_yappi: Wie heißt dieser FF Skin?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2010)

Boah Leute! 

-->  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread.html 

--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii.html


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. Januar 2010)

@FatalMistake: Du nimmst die Bilder, so wie se von der Kamera kommen? Dann dürften die Exif-Daten eig. nich gelöscht sein. Komisch. Übrigens, diese Daten kann man mit Windows ganz einfach auslesen. Rechtsklick auf das Bild => Eigenschaften => Registerkarte Detail auswählen. Da stehen dann die Angaben, wie Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO-Wert, usw. (wie oben schon erwähnt)


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



eightcore schrieb:


> Und die Nächsten.




DPP_0064.jpg  - das ist wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## DPr (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Eightcore, hast Du 0043 und 0064 noch ohne Bildbearbeitung zur Ansicht.
Das mit dem Überbelichten ist nicht mein persönlicher Geschmack, solange es dem "Ersteller" selbst gefällt... 

DPP_008e6.jpg könnte was werden, andere Bildgestaltung VOR (!!) dem Fotografieren (zum Beispiel den Weg von unten rechts nach oben links verlaufen lassen.
Die Überstrahlungen in den Schnee hinein sehen zwar ganz interessant an, aber (wie gesagt persönlich meine Meinung) da ist doch etwas zuviel Licht. 
Bei 0060 und 008e6 ist mir so ganz spontan folgendes eingefallen: oh Atombomben..und er hat Aufnahmen von gemacht
0076 bräuchte auch eine andere Bildgestaltung, aber schon mal gar nicht so schlecht.

Sky2k4
Die Arme muß im Strickjäckchen posieren und sich abfrieren, und Du bist wahrscheinlich schön warm eingepackt um sie herum geschlichen, ne ne ne.... böser Junge  
124: viiel zu unruhig. Ein haufen Linien, die stürzen, schräg verlaufen
Mit 0073 und 058-2 ... weiß nicht, sieht irgendwie nicht nach Fleisch noch Fisch aus.. da fehlt irgendwas. Vielleicht mehr mit IHR interagieren, verrückte Sachen machen lassen (sind momentan schließlich weiße Winter, da kann man doch ne Menge anstellen mit  ), nicht immer ALLES scharf darstellen.


Gehört das von mir hier eigendlich schon in den Diskussionsthread? Wenn ja.. SORRY *blush*


----------



## eightcore (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



DPr schrieb:


> Eightcore, hast Du 0043 und 0064 noch ohne Bildbearbeitung zur Ansicht.
> Das mit dem Überbelichten ist nicht mein persönlicher Geschmack, solange es dem "Ersteller" selbst gefällt...
> 
> DPP_008e6.jpg könnte was werden, andere Bildgestaltung VOR (!!) dem Fotografieren (zum Beispiel den Weg von unten rechts nach oben links verlaufen lassen.
> ...



Ich habe leider kein Bild mehr original.
Was heisst VOR schon wieder? 
Das mit den Atombomben ist mir beim Bearbeiten natürlich auch aufgefallen...
Mir Persönlich geht es eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr um den fotografischen Aspekt, nur noch um den künstlerischen, wen ich das so sagen kann. Vielleicht bin ich hier am falschen Ort...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*



eightcore schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kein Bild mehr original.
> Was heisst VOR schon wieder?
> Das mit den Atombomben ist mir beim Bearbeiten natürlich auch aufgefallen...
> Mir Persönlich geht es eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr um den fotografischen Aspekt, nur noch um den künstlerischen, wen ich das so sagen kann. Vielleicht bin ich hier am falschen Ort...




Sieht doch hammergeil aus? Ich finde gerade diese "unechten" Fotos genial


----------



## gemCraft (7. Februar 2010)

Huhu,
ich habe vorhin beim Schnäppchen hinweis von PCGH diese CAM gefunden.
Samsung WB500 Digitalkamera 2,7 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Frage an die Spezialisten unter euch: 
Ist die Kamera wirklich so gut wie in den meisten Bewertungen auf amazon geschrieben steht oder eher nicht?

Hat jemand von euch schon mit dieser Kamera Erfahrungen gemacht?


Ich suche schon länger nach einer guten Kamera. Da ich nur Fotos an besonderen Tagen oder so mache
wie z.B. Partys, Ausstellungen etc. (vielleicht ändert sich das ja und ich mache dann öfters Bilder) sollte sie schon Preisgünstig sein und trotzdem sehr gut sein.
Ich weiß ich verlange zuviel. 


Gruß
gemCraft


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich denke gegen eine Spiegelreflexkamera werden die meisten Kompaktkameras nichts zu bieten haben.
Das Angebot sieht aber in der Tat recht nice aus 

Bei der Party-Fotografie ist es eben wichtig, dass trotz hoher ISO-Zahl wenig Rauschen zu sehen ist 

Hier mal ein Test.
Wie es aussieht ist man mit ISO 800 bei der Kamera ganz gut bedient...

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## eightcore (7. Februar 2010)

Gibt es eine Software, mit dem man die Unschärfe verstärken kann?
Bei diesem Bild beispielsweise möchte ich, dass der Hintergrund unschärfer wird und dass es ganz unten im Bild schon wieder beginnt, unscharf zu werden. Ich will keine einstufige Weichzeichnung, sondern ein Programm, das die Schärfentiefe verstärken kann.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Februar 2010)

> Ich will keine  einstufige Weichzeichnung, sondern ein Programm, das die Schärfentiefe  verstärken kann.       Heute 13:12



Du meinst wohl eher die Schärfentiefe reduzieren kann 
Habe so ein Programm noch nie gesehen...
Aber, dass du einen niedrigeren Blendenwert einstellen kannst, brauch ich dir wohl auch nicht zu sagen


----------



## MESeidel (7. Februar 2010)

Die Software kann nicht wissen was vorn und hinten ist.
Du musst also das Objekt das unscharf werden soll auswählen/markieren.
Kann unter Umständen in fitzelige Detailarbeit an den Kanten ausarten.
Einige Programme bringen aber intelligente Auswahlwerkzweuge mit, die das etwas besser können.
Dann kannst du für den Bereich die Schärfe runter drehen.

Schon mal mit einen umfassendem Programm gearbeitet?
GIMP zum BSP


----------



## Fransen (7. Februar 2010)

Mit Photoshop freistellen (Pfade), dann eine Auswahl erstellen/Auswahl umkehren und dann nen bisschen mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner rumprobieren, bis es dir gefällt.

Hier mal quick n' dirty. ^^
>dummerweise mit ner recht weichen Auswahlkante..-.-

/Edit
Achso, falsch verstanden, sry.-.-


----------



## eightcore (7. Februar 2010)

Die Software kann nicht wissen, wo vorne und hinten ist, aber sie kann theoretisch wissen, wie scharf ein bestimmter Bereich ist und kann den Effekt den Umständen entsprechend verstärken. Aber wenns das nicht gibt, ist es auch nicht so schlimm. Man kann es eigentlich auch Mit dem Gausschner Weichzeichner machen, muss aber tausende verschiedene Bereiche markieren...


----------



## Fransen (7. Februar 2010)

eightcore schrieb:


> Die Software kann nicht wissen, wo vorne und hinten ist, aber sie kann theoretisch wissen, wie scharf ein bestimmter Bereich ist und kann den Effekt den Umständen entsprechend verstärken. Aber wenns das nicht gibt, ist es auch nicht so schlimm. Man kann es eigentlich auch Mit dem Gausschner Weichzeichner machen, muss aber tausende verschiedene Bereiche markieren...



Geht, also wenn du es mit dem 'Pfad'-Werkzeug machst und du etwas Übung darin hast, geht das ganze Ruckzuck.

Denk' halt nur immerdran eine echt 'harte' Auswahlkante zu nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Februar 2010)

Hier ist auch was zu dem Thema


----------



## Fransen (21. Februar 2010)

Mal ne saublöde Frage: Nen Thread ähnlich wie im DSLR-Forum "Eure Fotostreams/Homepages" haben wir hier nicht, oder? 

Dann halt hier.
Für alle interessiert, es ist wahrlich nichts besonderes - freue mich trotzdem über jeden Besucher und bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge immer offen.

=>hier gehts lang'.


----------



## Klutten (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn es noch mehrere Foto-Blogs gibt, könnte ich diese im Startbeitrag verlinken. Mit deinem mache ich da jetzt einfach mal den Anfang.


----------



## Fransen (24. Februar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn es noch mehrere Foto-Blogs gibt, könnte ich diese im Startbeitrag verlinken. Mit deinem mache ich da jetzt einfach mal den Anfang.



Vielen Dank'!
Freue ich mich sehr drüber.
Hoffe auf weitere die mitmachen.


----------



## taks (2. März 2010)

Kann einer von euch vllt. mir bei ner Telezoom Frage helfen?

Kann man die 200€ 70-300 Telezooms von Sigma oder Tamron brauchen?
Oder lieber die Finger davon lassen?
Dass die nicht gerade Lichtstark sind ist mir klar, aber wie siehts mit der Bildqualität aus?
Die Testberichte im Internet sind nicht gerade nützlich...


----------



## Fransen (2. März 2010)

Könnte dir heute Abend hier Testbilder posten, wenn du magst?! 
Bin gerade nur mit dem Handy online, daher ist das etwas schwer.


----------



## taks (2. März 2010)

Beispielbilder wäre Super 

Wieviel willst denn für das Teil?


----------



## Fransen (2. März 2010)

Hier einige Bilder vom Objektiv (sowohl von aussen als auch Testbilder).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2010)

Genau das Sigma 70-300mm wollte ich mir auch zulegen, allerdings bin ich jetzt unschlüssig. Mein Chef der auch Hobbymäßig fotografiert meinte das ich lieber sparen sollte und gebraucht eins mit IS kaufen soll, weil ich sonst immer ein Stativ brauche. 

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen, ich habe kein Geld für 500€ Objektive =/   (und als Anfänger auch garnicht Lohneswert).


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Genau das Sigma 70-300mm wollte ich mir auch zulegen, allerdings bin ich jetzt unschlüssig. Mein Chef der auch Hobbymäßig fotografiert meinte das ich lieber sparen sollte und gebraucht eins mit IS kaufen soll, weil ich sonst immer ein Stativ brauche.
> 
> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen, ich habe kein Geld für 500€ Objektive =/   (und als Anfänger auch garnicht Lohneswert).



Was für ne Cam hast du nochmals? (Sorry, habs leider nicht im Kopf wer welches Modell  hat )

Bei Nikon würde ich sparen und lieber in das 70-300 Nikkor investieren.
http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-AF-S-Zoo...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1267551965&sr=8-1
Das Sigma kommt mir irgendwie klapprig vor...

Bei Canon würd ich auf das 70-200 4.0 ohne IS setzen
http://www.amazon.de/Canon-EF-70-20...r_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1267552006&sr=8-25
(schade das Nikon nicht so ne Linse im Programm hat)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2010)

Du hast mein Post schon gelesen oder? Ich habe keine 500€ für ein Objektiv  

Ich habe eine Canon 1000D. Die Frage ist, ob man wirklich auf eins mit IS setzen sollte.


----------



## taks (2. März 2010)

Hmm...

Das Nikon Objektiv wäre natürlich schon gut, aber wie Freak gesagt hat auch entsprechend teuer. Darum wollte ich wissen ob es ein 200€ Sigma auch tut...
Fransen hast du nicht vllt. ein Tierportrait rumliegen?

edit: Würde ich da eigentlich einen grossen Unterschied zu meinem "Nikkor 80-200 1:2.8 D" merken?


ps: Das "Nikon AF-S Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm 1:4,5-5,6G VR" gibts bei und schon am 385€


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du hast mein Post schon gelesen oder? Ich habe keine 500€ für ein Objektiv
> 
> Ich habe eine Canon 1000D. Die Frage ist, ob man wirklich auf eins mit IS setzen sollte.



Hört sich vlt blöd an:
_"Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"_

Also lieber ein wenig warten, sparen und dann was Gutes.

Außerdem hebt eine Linse länger als in Body. Die kommen und gehen, die Linsen überdauern (höchstens bei einem Systemwechsel DX -> FX / Hersteller)




taks schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Das Nikon Objektiv wäre natürlich schon gut, aber wie Freak gesagt hat auch entsprechend teuer. Darum wollte ich wissen ob es ein 200€ Sigma auch tut...
> Fransen hast du nicht vllt. ein Tierportrait rumliegen?
> ps: Das "Nikon AF-S Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm 1:4,5-5,6G VR" gibts bei und schon am 385€



Freak hat allerdings Canon, da kann er mit dem Nikkor nichts anfangen 
Daher auch die ~500€ fürs Canon


----------



## taks (2. März 2010)

Mein Fehler 

Hast mein edit gesehen? Was meinst dazu?


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Mein Fehler
> 
> Hast mein edit gesehen? Was meinst dazu?



Nur in der Brennweite.
Wenn du die 80-200er Linse hast - BEHALTEN!!!
Ja nicht verkaufen. Soll sehr gut sein.

Kannst dich ja mal hier umkucken:
Nikon Forum - Nikoninfo.de... das unabhängige Nikon Forum!


----------



## Lee (2. März 2010)

Zum Tamron 70-300 kann ich sagen, das Objektiv hat sowohl vor als Nachteile. Einerseits ist es fuer den Preis (meines hat 140€ gekostet) sehr scharf. Schaerfer als das Sigma. Andererseits, ist es enorm Gegenlichtempfindlich und CA anfaellig. Auch ist das Bokeh nicht sehr schoen. Der Af ist auserdem noch langsam. In allen diesen Bereichen soll das Sigma 70-300 APO besser sein, bis auf Schaerfe und Preis.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Zum Tamron 70-300 kann ich sagen, das Objektiv hat sowohl vor als Nachteile. Einerseits ist es fuer den Preis (meines hat 140€ gekostet) sehr scharf. Schaerfer als das Sigma. Andererseits, ist es enorm Gegenlichtempfindlich und CA anfaellig. Auch ist das Bokeh nicht sehr schoen. Der Af ist auserdem noch langsam. In allen diesen Bereichen soll das Sigma 70-300 APO besser sein, bis auf Schaerfe und Preis.



Bei den Amazon Bewertungen haben viele Geschrieben das das Tamron im Gegensatz zum Sigma richtig schlecht ist. Das Tamron habe ich zurerst ins Auge gefasst, aber auch in Testberichten schneidet das Sigma deutlich besser ab. 

Von daher hab ich das Tamron schnell wieder verworfen


----------



## Fransen (3. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Genau das Sigma 70-300mm wollte ich mir auch zulegen, allerdings bin ich jetzt unschlüssig. Mein Chef der auch Hobbymäßig fotografiert meinte das ich lieber sparen sollte und gebraucht eins mit IS kaufen soll, weil ich sonst immer ein Stativ brauche.
> 
> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen, ich habe kein Geld für 500€ Objektive =/   (und als Anfänger auch garnicht Lohneswert).



Also ich bin anfangs mit dem 70-300 von Sigma wirklich gut gefahren.
Die Bildqualität ist wirklich ordentlich und der AF trifft bei genug Licht gut.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es sicherlich nicht das schnellste und Lichtstärkste, bietet dafür aber ein (mMn) recht gutes P/L-Verhältniss, wenn man nicht so viel Budget hat.
Und es fasst sich dazu noch garnichtmal so schlecht an und ist ziemlich gut Verarbeitet!

Ich bin jetzt mit dem EF 70-200/4L mehr als zufrieden, es ist sehr robust, hat einen schnellen USM, f/4 durchgängig, leise (), sehr scharf etc. - kostet allerdings auch nen gutes Stückchen mehr und spielt daher auch in einer völlig anderen Liga.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp, bei direktem Gegenlicht (Sonnenlicht) einfach mal Gegenblitzen, da reicht auch der Standardblitz von der Kamera.


Ist das Gegenblitzen nur dazu da, um die Belichtungszeit herunterzusetzen oder hat das noch einen anderen Sinn?
Weil die kann man bei einer DSLR auch manuell ein wenig runterdrehen und sich den Akkustrom sparen bzw. wenn man ein nahes Objekt mit im Bild hat wird das nicht so hell (was bei einem Sonnenuntergang schon mal die Stimmung stören kann)


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Blende 1,8
> Ein Traum für jeden Fotografen
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny


Habs mal ausm DI-Thread übernommen.
Gibts eig. noch größere Blenden als 1.4?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2010)

Ja, gibt's (Geizhals) 
Aber eben nur für und von Canon und Nikon...
Ich als Dynax 7D-Besitzer hab' davon nix


----------



## Ecle (21. März 2010)

0,95 gibts noch von Leica:
Leica Camera AG - Fotografie - NEU: LEICA NOCTILUX-M 1:0,95/50 mm ASPH.

Dann gibts noch ein Noktor 50mm 0,95 für Micro Four Thirds:
NOKTOR - Ultra Fast Lenses - Home

Mal nicht Canon und Nikon...


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. März 2010)

Aber dann müssten die doch das Licht heller machen, als es in Wirklichkeit ist?
Rechnerisch sind 1:0,95 ca. 1,05:1


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2010)

Ich denke, dass 0,95 nur ein Richtwert sein wird


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. März 2010)

Was kosten die Dinger bloß? Die 1.2er sind ja schon schweineteuer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2010)

Mmhhhh.. 6900 € bei eBay 
Aber das Bokeh muss der Hammer sein 

Gruß
Johnny

Edit : Zu dem Noktor-Ding hab' ich nix bei eBay gefunden...


----------



## MESeidel (22. März 2010)

Das NOKTOR ist erst ganz neu.
Nicht gebraucht zu bekommen.
Wenn es überhaupt auf den deutschen Markt kommt ;o)

750$ steht auf der Homepage.
Da kann man auf keinen Fall besonders hohe Bildqualität erwarten.
(m4/3s ist generell noch sehr teuer!)

Leica ist natürlich ein Name für sich.
Viele Landschafts-, Architektur- und Street-Photographen träumen von einem M System.

Viele Besitzer der Canon f/1.2 Objektiven verwenden sie so wie so erst ab f/1.4 oder f/2.
Weil die 1.2er nicht sonderlich scharf sind bei größter Blende.
Speziell beim 50mm sind viele wieder auf das f/1.4 gewechselt, weil es wohl auch schneller fokussiert.


----------



## Jackhammer (22. März 2010)

@ Fr3@k

Schau dir doch mal das SIGMA 50-200mm F4-5,6 DC OS HSM an, gibt es in der Bucht gebraucht schon für um die 130€, oder neu für ca. 180€

Ich hatte vor dem Sigma auch ein Tamron, und zwar das 28-200mm F/3,8-5,6 XR Di Aspherical [IF] MACRO, und das war ne gurke, wie es sie schlechter nicht hätte geben können. Die Bilder waren alle irgendwie unscharf, matschig, und mit einen art Grauschleier bedeckt.

Jetzt mit dem Sigma ist das als hätte ich eine neue Brille die pefekt angepasst ist, es ist Scharf, der AF ist schnell und leise, es macht einfach nur spass mit dem Objektive auf der Cam zu "Knipsen"

Kaufe es aber wenn möglich bei einem Händler in deiner Nähe, Sigma hat eine recht große Serienstreuung was die Abbildungsleitung angeht, da kannst du dir das beste herraus suchen.


----------



## Ecle (22. März 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Da kann man auf keinen Fall besonders hohe Bildqualität erwarten.


So siehts aus. Das Noktor stammt von dem Senko 50mm und ist für Video Kameras mit einem 9.6 x 12.8 mm Sensor gedacht. MFT ist jedoch noch ein stücken größer, daher kann man mit sehr unscharfen Ecken und Vignettierung rechnen. Für MFT kann man ja alte Olympus OM oder Minolta MD Objektive adaptieren, die sind sehr gut und günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Fransen (22. März 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Viele Besitzer der Canon f/1.2 Objektiven verwenden sie so wie so erst ab f/1.4 oder f/2.
> Weil die 1.2er nicht sonderlich scharf sind bei größter Blende.
> Speziell beim 50mm sind viele wieder auf das f/1.4 gewechselt, weil es wohl auch schneller fokussiert.



Einpruch! 
Viele Benutzen das 50mm/1.2 oder 85mm/1.2 (beides L), gerade weil beide bei Offenblende so scharf sind (sehr sogar) und das Bokeh sowieso ein Traum ist.
Leicht abgeblendet nimmt die schärfe (klar) nochmal zu, allerdings muss man beide nicht sonderlich stark abblenden (wenn überhaupt nötig).
Leicht abblenden ist gängig, aber noch lange kein muss.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

Habe gerade ein kleines Problem :
Und zwar fotografiere ich jetzt seit neuem im RAW-Format (.mrw).
Bei Photoshop kann ich die bearbeite Datei aber i-wie nur in ganz komischen Formaten speichern...sowas wie pdf, jpf oder so...und tif natürlich 

Wie macht ihr das ?


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. März 2010)

Bei meinem CS4 ist es so, dass im Camera Raw rechts unten "Bild öffnen" steht. Klick drauf und du hast dein Bild im normalen Photoshop und kannst es ganz normal abspeichern. Geht auch mit mehreren Bildern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

Ne, habe ich schon versucht, es bleiben diese komischen Formate


----------



## DPr (22. März 2010)

CS4 konnte bei mir in der Demo MRW ganz normal öffnen und auch speichern. 
MRW wird auch schon eine ganze Weile unterstützt, sonst hätt es schon Alarm in den Foren gegeben.
Werden die Bilder bei dir irgendwie beim Öffnen umgewandelt in besondere Formate? JPG sollte immer gehen.


Wenn JPG nicht geht, probier mal ein Bild als Tiff zu speichern und diese Datei zu öffnen. Spätestens aus der Tiff Datei sollte sich ein JPG erstellen lassen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. März 2010)

Ich weiß worans liegen könnte  Du "entwickelst" die Bilder normal im Camera Raw, klickst Bilder öffnen, und bearbeitest die dann nach deinen Wünschen. Vorm Speichern musst du unter Bild => Modus das Format auf 8-Bit umstellen. Dann müsstest du gewohnt als JPG speichern können, JPG und BMP usw. können nämlich kein 16-Bit (bzw. 32) 
Du kannst zwar auch im Camera Raw auf 8 Bit umstellen, hat aber nachher im Photoshop Nachteile, wenn du noch den Kontrast o.Ä. ändern willst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 8-und 16-Bit


----------



## MESeidel (22. März 2010)

Ja beim öffnen kommt Kamera RAW.
Da nimmt man alle Korrekturen vor.
Dann auf "bild öffnen".
Speichern unter oder für Web+Geräte Speichern.
Soweit die Theorie.
Öffnet PS das Bild in RGB 8-bit (Menü oben -> Bild -> Modus)?

[EDIT]
ohh hab zu langsam geschrieben
[/EDIT]

Kannst das Ganze auch in Adobe DNG (Adobe eigenes RAW Format) konvertieren.
Dazu gibt es einen kostenlosen Konverter: Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 5.6 update
Bzw. Lightroom kann das automatisch machen.
Nachteil: Nur Adobe Programme unterstützen das DNG Format offiziell.

Allgemein kannst du dir mal die Trial zu Lightroom anschauen.
Das kann einiges besser als das Camera Raw Plugin.
Und ist gar nicht so extrem teuer.
Ich persönlich halte mehr von DxO Optics.
Um die Grundlagen zu lernen reicht auch der ausgelieferte Konverter zur Kamera, aber frag mich nicht wo man den von KM noch downloaden kann.

Zur reinen Entwicklung des Bildes braucht man Photoshop nicht, dass macht man alles im RAW Konverter.
IM PS retuschiert man nur noch Teile des konvertierten Bildes (falls nötig^^).


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 8-und 16-Bit


Der Unterschied liegt in der Anzahl der Helligkeitsabstufungen. Du hast sicherlich schonmal ein JPG-Bild in der Helligkeit stark verändert (meinetwegen nur zum Spaß, um dunkle Stellen sichtbar zu machen). Dabei ist dir auch sicherlich der sehr begrenzte Spielraum aufgefallen, in dem man noch von einer akzeptablen Qualität reden kann. Die dunklen Bereiche saufen meistens im Rauschen ab oder bleiben gleich schwarz, die hellen Bereiche bleiben meist einfach weiß. Bei 8-Bit hat das Bild theoretisch 256 Helligkeitsabstufungen (in Echt sinds meistens nur 255). Bei 16-Bit hast du schon 65536 Abstufungen, du siehst, es ist ein viel größerer Spielraum für Helligkeits- und Kontrastanpassungen. Wobei man hier allerdings bemerken sollte, dass die meisten Kameras in RAW "nur" 12 oder 14 Bit ausgeben können, allerdings sin 12/14-Bit immernoch deutlich mehr als 8


----------



## MESeidel (22. März 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Bei 8-Bit hat das Bild theoretisch 256 Helligkeitsabstufungen (in Echt sinds meistens nur 255).



Klugscheiss:
Es sind immer 256 Stufen.
Nur rechnet man in der Informatik immer von 0 (alle 8 bits auf 0/false) bis 255 (2^0 + 2^1 + ... + 2^7) .
PS es sind natürlich 8 Bit pro Farbkanal RGB (Rot, Grün, Blau).


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. März 2010)

Haarspalterei  Die Wirkung ist aber das Entscheidende


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

Also mit der 8-Bit Einstellung klappt alles 
Danke an alle 

Versprecht ihr euch eig viel von dem Nachfolger der A700 ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Ecle (31. März 2010)

Hab mir letztens die Olympus E-P1 bestellt 
Soll meine LX3 ablösen. Bei 399€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen. (Body)
Werde ein paar Nikon Objektive per Adapter probieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das so schlägt. Auf Dauer ist mir das aber zu groß, werde dann später auf das 20mm F1,7 Pancake umrüsten, immoment ist mir das allerdings nocht zu teuer (370€)
Stelle demnächst dann ein paar Bilder rein, sobald ich dazu komme...


----------



## pixelflair (31. März 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens die Olympus E-P1 bestellt
> Soll meine LX3 ablösen. Bei 399€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen. (Body)
> Werde ein paar Nikon Objektive per Adapter probieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das so schlägt. Auf Dauer ist mir das aber zu groß, werde dann später auf das 20mm F1,7 Pancake umrüsten, immoment ist mir das allerdings nocht zu teuer (370€)
> Stelle demnächst dann ein paar Bilder rein, sobald ich dazu komme...



nettes ding 

hab meine oly e410 die ja kaum größer is vermiss ich manchmal heute auch wo ich die d90 hab xD man hatte sie hatl immer dabei xD


----------



## Ecle (31. März 2010)

Jep. Vor allem mit nen paar Pancakes würde das MFT System richtig Sinn machen. Dann wärs absolut Jackentaschentauglich. Bissher gibts aber nur das 20mm 1,7 und das Oly 17mm 2,8. Da muss auf jedenfall noch mehr kommen.


----------



## MESeidel (31. März 2010)

Mal sehen was Canon und Nikon noch machen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie den Markt komplett aufgeben.
Der "Beitritt" von Samsung und Sony in's EVIL Lager dürfte auf jeden Fall für fallende m4/3 Preise sorgen...


----------



## Ecle (1. April 2010)

Könnte mir eher ne kleine Kompakte mit festem Objektiv und APS-C Sensor von Canon oder Nikon vorstellen. Das ist immoment ja ganz modern. Wie z.B. die Leica X1 oder die Sigma DPX.
Mit Wechselobjektiv müssten sie ja die ganze Objektivpalette aufgeben.
Die Four Thirds Objektive an MFT machen sich ja auch nicht gerade gut.
...und bei MFT werden sie wohl eher nicht einsteigen, denn:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unlike its predecessor, the Micro Four Thirds system is not promoted as an open standard.[3]


----------



## Zoon (23. April 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens die Olympus E-P1 bestellt
> Soll meine LX3 ablösen. Bei 399€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen. (Body)
> Werde ein paar Nikon Objektive per Adapter probieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das so schlägt. Auf Dauer ist mir das aber zu groß, werde dann später auf das 20mm F1,7 Pancake umrüsten, immoment ist mir das allerdings nocht zu teuer (370€)
> Stelle demnächst dann ein paar Bilder rein, sobald ich dazu komme...



Gibt jetzt ein Firmwareupdate für die EP-1, sehr empfehlenswert  -behebt das Problem mit langsamen AF.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallöle allerseits,

ich hab mal eine kleine Frage: Ich hab ein Portraitbild, leider mit einer Kompakten gemacht, daher kaum Tiefenunschärfe. Bisher hab ich sowas mit PS noch nie gemacht, deshalb steh ich jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch wie ich den Hintergrund etwas unschärfer bekomme.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir einfallen würde, wäre jedes Haar und alles mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug abzugehen, aber ich glaube auch das bekommt man nicht "perfekt" hin und zudem wäre es halt sehr aufwenidig.

Gibts da vielleicht irgendwelche Tricks?


----------



## Ecle (9. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt ein Firmwareupdate für die EP-1, sehr empfehlenswert  -behebt das Problem mit langsamen AF.


Jup, habe allerdings immernoch kein Objektiv mit AF. Bissher nur adaptierte Nikon


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Mai 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hallöle allerseits,
> 
> ich hab mal eine kleine Frage: Ich hab ein Portraitbild, leider mit einer Kompakten gemacht, daher kaum Tiefenunschärfe. Bisher hab ich sowas mit PS noch nie gemacht, deshalb steh ich jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch wie ich den Hintergrund etwas unschärfer bekomme.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir einfallen würde, wäre jedes Haar und alles mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug abzugehen, aber ich glaube auch das bekommt man nicht "perfekt" hin und zudem wäre es halt sehr aufwenidig.
> ...


Sind die Haare in nem relativ hohen Kontrast zum Hintergrund? Wenn ja dann gibts da nen Werkzeug, mir fällt nur gerade der Name net ein, mit dem man genau solche kritischen Stellen Ausschneiden kann. Da musste man irgendwie diese Bereiche in dem Filter so grün markieren und so weiter, dann hat PS das halbwegs passabel markiert. Wenn kein hoher Kontrast herrscht, wirds schwierig.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Mai 2010)

Meinst du den Zauberstab?
Mit dem klappts nicht. Das sind blonde Haare in einem normalen Raum, also teilweise vor einer weißen Wand , teilweise vor einem Fenster (im Zimmer war es relativ dunkel, daher ist das Fenster sehr hell). 
Kontrast also eher weniger.

Der Hintergrund ist nicht perfekt scharf, so ein bisschen unscharf ist schon, ich hätte halt nur so ein richtig nettes Bokeh.
Kann man PS vllt dazu bringen, nur die scharfen bzw. halb-unscharfen Bereiche auszuwählen?


----------



## Zoon (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn du das Portrait abgetrennt hast (wie von heizungsrohr beschrieben) dann halt das Portrait in eine neue Ebene einfügen, an der Ebene wo nur noch der Hintergrund ist machst du dann Weichzeichner und fertig.

Wenn allerdings nicht genug Kontrast fürn Zauberstab da ist wirds schwierig - oder halt ne Pfadwerkzeug - Frickelorgie


----------



## Ecle (14. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs mit googeln? Es gibt millionen PS Tutorials dazu.
Das hier ist ganz gut:
Photoshop Tutorial: Schärfentiefe, Tiefenschärfe | esse est percipi


----------



## netheral (18. Mai 2010)

Eine kurze Frage.  Ich denke, hier kennen sich genug damit aus:

Da sich mein Sony Kit für meine Alpha 230 als Trümmer herausgestellt hat (ergo: Das Teil ist zwar nicht defekt, aber nicht gerade das beste) habe ich soeben ein Tamron AF 17-50mm 2,8 XR Di II LD ASL für das A Bajonett geordert.

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass dort auch negative Serienstreuung auftreten kann. In wiefern ist das ein Rückgabegrund? Ich habe keine Lust, dass das Teil am Ende total die Gurke ist und es auch nach Reparatur bei Tamron bleibt (wie leider schon öfter im Internet nachzurecherchieren).
Auch habe ich Angst, wegen dem 14-Tage-Rückgaberecht vom Händler als Kunde gesperrt zu werden. Es handelt sich um Amazon und da habe ich schon 2x etwas zurück gegeben und weiss nicht, ab wann man als Kunde nicht mehr bestellen kann (ist ja Gang und Gäbe, dass es irgendwann dazu kommt).

Habe ich dann Anspruch auf kompletten Ersatz oder muss ich mit der Montagsware leben?

Warum ich schon jetzt frage? Naja, bisher war so ziemlich alles, was ich gekauft habe eine Gurke. Ein X4 940 der keine 3,7 Ghz mitmacht, DDR1066er, der auf keinem Board im 1066 lief, ein schlechtes Kit erwischt... usw...
Und ja, ich wette, der Trend setzt sich bei mir fort. 

Grüße
netheral


----------



## der_yappi (18. Mai 2010)

@netheral:

Mach dir mal nicht so einen Kopf 
Sigma soll auch eine größere Serienstreuung haben und ich habe mit meinen beiden Sigmas keine Probleme.
Wenn du es im Internet bestellt hast, gilt ja das Fernabsatzgesetz (14 Tage Rückgaberecht).
Und wenn du es im Laden bestellst (weil der es iM nicht da hat - solls ja auch geben), weiß ich nicht ob du es nehmen musst, wenn es deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt.

Aber diejenigen hier, die das Tamron haben, haben gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Also cool down und abwarten


----------



## netheral (18. Mai 2010)

Danke, dann scheinen es also doch Einzelfälle zu sein.  Dann kann ich mich ja erstmal auf mein Tamron freuen... Endlich kommt der Sony Kit-Trümmer weg.

/e: Weiss jemand, wie ob ich ein bei Amazon gekauftes Tamron bei Tamron Registrieren kann? Da steht ausdrücklich deutscher Händler, Amazon sitzt aber Laut Rechnung in Luxemburg und nur die Versandstelle ist in Deutschland. Kann ich es trotzdem registrieren? Wäre etwas schade, die 5 Jahre Garantiezeit ungenutzt zu lassen. :/

Und das Tamron ist zum Glück keine Gurke. Zwar auch kein absolutes Prachtexemplar, aber definitiv in meiner Akzeptanzskala. Dagegen ist das Kit ein Flascheboden.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Mai 2010)

@netheral: 
Habe mir auch das Tamron geholt und bin absolut zufrieden damit, schönes Objektiv. 

Ich habe gerade einen netten Fotokurs für Einsteiger gefunden.  Könnte aber schon bekannt sein.

Besonders Tipp 58 sollte unbedingt befolgt werden. 


MfG


----------



## pixelflair (26. Mai 2010)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @netheral:
> Habe mir auch das Tamron geholt und bin absolut zufrieden damit, schönes Objektiv.
> 
> Ich habe gerade einen netten Fotokurs für Einsteiger gefunden.  Könnte aber schon bekannt sein.
> ...




selten so gelacht.... grad tipp7 is völliger schwachsinn


----------



## Zoon (27. Mai 2010)

Tipp 32 & 15


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> selten so gelacht.... grad tipp7 is völliger schwachsinn



nicht unbedingt


----------



## Fransen (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem UWW um meinen Objektivpark weiter auszubauen.
Mit meinen bisherigen Objektiven bin ich absolut rundum zufrieden und kann soweit nicht klagen.

Jetzt ist die Frage, welches UWW - das Canon 10-20 3.5-4.5 USM fällt raus, da zu teuer, genauso wie das Tokina 11-16/2.8.

Allerdings habe ich mir das Tokina 12-24/4 in den Kopf gesetzt, könnt' ihr mir dazu mal eure Meinunge sagen?!

Habt ihr noch andere VOrschläge für UWW (gebr.) um die 360€ und die richtig  scharf bei Offenblende sind?!
Die Sigmas sagen mir eher weniger zu, da die Haptik etwas bescheiden ist u. die Blende, leider nicht durchgängig und zu klein...


----------



## der_yappi (29. Mai 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem UWW um meinen Objektivpark weiter auszubauen.
> Mit meinen bisherigen Objektiven bin ich absolut rundum zufrieden und kann soweit nicht klagen.
> 
> Jetzt ist die Frage, welches UWW - das Canon 10-20 3.5-4.5 USM fällt raus, da zu teuer, genauso wie das Tokina 11-16/2.8.
> ...



*Nimm das TOKINA*
An meiner Nikon läuft das Tokina 1A! Wie es an deiner Canon läuft kann ich nicht sagen. An Nikon wird es von vielen lieber als ein orig. Nikkor genommen. Von  der Preis-Leistung einfach unschlagbar.
Habe auch schon einige Bilder mit der Kombi D80 + Tokina hier reingestellt

Was mich aber wundert, ein so großer Preisunterschied zwischen dem 11-16er und dem 12-24er hats doch gar nicht?
Amazon.de: tokina 12-24 canon
Wobei es für Nikon um einiges günstiger ist.

--- --- ---

Hab mal in meinem Online-Archiv gewühlt (könne auch ein wenig größer als 900px sein)


----------



## xpfreddy (30. Mai 2010)

das tokina 12-24 verzeichnet wellenförmig.. kann ein wenig nerven- muss aber nicht.
Also bis in die Ecken scharf (bei offenblende) ist mMn weder das Sigma 10-20mm, noch das Tokina 12-24. Aber bei Landschaften/architektur muss man ohnehin abblenden. Das Tokina und das Sigma würd ich bei offenblende auch nur im Nahbereich nutzen..


----------



## Ecle (30. Mai 2010)

Najo das Sigma 10-20 kann schon sehr scharf sein, allerdings ist es von starker Serienstreuung betroffen. Mein Exemplar ist auf der linken Seite schlechter als auf der rechten. Man muss aber auch bedenken dass das 10-20 mit im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz deutlich weitwinkliger ist. Das ist ein enormer Unterschied zu 12mm.


----------



## Fransen (6. August 2010)

Danke euch allen! 

Falls wer sich mal an einem eigenen Grauverlauf Filter versuchen möchte, hab' ich hier einen ganze netten Thread.(vllt. kennt ihr den ja auch schon).
Bei mir funktioniert er einwandfrei und steht dem Cokin Zeugs in nichts nach, ich kanns euch nur mal empfehlen es auszuprobieren!


----------



## taks (4. September 2010)

Ich hab ne mal ne Frage und hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.

Und zwar habe ich wenn ich mit meiner DSLR (egal mit welchem Objektiv) fotografiere und die Blende hoch stelle verschmutzungen im Bild, mit tiefer Blende jedoch nicht. Hat einer eine Idee wo der Schmutz sein könnte?


----------



## Naitsabes (4. September 2010)

Der leigt auf dem Sensor. Dadurch, dass die Strahlen bei kleinen Blenden immer paralleler verlaufen, werfen sie sozusagen einen härteren Schatten, den man dann sehen kann.


----------



## taks (4. September 2010)

Ok, danke


----------



## CELUICHOISI (19. September 2010)

So heute war großer NRW Tag in Siegen, also war Fotografie angesagt.


----------



## guna7 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Seit ich diesen Thread verfolge, gehe ich mit ganz anderen Augen - mit offeneren Augen - durch die Natur. Ich stelle mir bei fast allen Motiven vor, wie es wohl im Bild wirkt und welchen Ausschnitt etc. ich wählen sollte. Die meisten Sachen geben aus dem richtigen Blickwinkel ein super Motiv ab, kommt immer darauf an, was man daraus macht. 

Ich war gestern wieder mal ein wenig unterwegs und habe ein paar tolle Bilder geschossen. Bei Gelegenheit lade ich mal ein paar hoch.


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*



guna7 schrieb:


> Seit ich diesen Thread verfolge, gehe ich mit ganz anderen Augen - mit offeneren Augen - durch die Natur. Ich stelle mir bei fast allen Motiven vor, wie es wohl im Bild wirkt und welchen Ausschnitt etc. ich wählen sollte. Die meisten Sachen geben aus dem richtigen Blickwinkel ein super Motiv ab, kommt immer darauf an, was man daraus macht.



Hihi, geht mir eakt genauso Ich laufe immer durch die Gegend und überlege, wie was wirken würde, bei welchen Lichtverhältnissen etc.

Dumm nur das ich meine Cam meist zu Hause liegen hab

Zusätzlich such ich mir noch Stellen, wo Kräuter etc. wachsen, aber das ist ja wieder was anderes


----------



## guna7 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe, habe ich meine Cam noch nicht so lange. Aber mir gefallen die teilweise extremen Makroaufnahmen hier. Das macht meine Cam aber leider nicht mit.


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Keine Cam macht das ohne extras^^

Ich habe mir z.B. Makroringe gekauft, aber der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind die nicht.
Werde mir mal einen Retroring kaufen, da habe ich mit dem 75-300mm Objektiv krasse Vergrößerungen


----------



## guna7 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Makroringe fallen bei meiner CAM glaube ich aus: Samsung WB650 grau Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Da müsste evtl eine SLR-CAM her.

Hab mir die Kamera für Schnappschüsse und für unterwegs etc. gekauft. Jetzt merke ich aber, dass ich so langsam Gefallen an (extremen) Makroaufnahmen bekomme. Evtl. geht ja noch ein bisschen mehr, wenn ich dei Kamera besser kennen gelernt habe, mal sehen.


----------



## unterseebotski (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Für Makros ist ein Makroobjektiv natürlich unschlagbar.
Ich hab mir das Sigma 50mm geholt, Lichtstärke 2,8, Abbildungsmaßstab 1:1
Besonders letzterer Wert ist ein Hinweis für gute Makroobjektive.

Vielleicht liegt bei Dir zu Hause ja noch eine ältere, aber funktionierende Spiegelreflex-Kamera herum? Bei Nikon und Canon-Kameras hat sich der Objektivanschluss in den letzten Jahren kaum geändert, bzw. ist abwärtskompatibel. So kann man analog in die Makrofotografie einsteigen und später bei Bedarf eine digitale SLR nachrüsten.
So mache ich das auch, mittlerweile habe ich aber Gefallen an dem (Retro-)Filmlook gefunden. 
So lange es noch Filme zu kaufen gibt, werde ich nicht so schnell ne digitale SLR kaufen.

Makroringe und Retroringe verschlechtern nur die Lichtstärke und gerade in der Makrofotografie, wo man oft sehr große Blenden wählen muss (z.B. Blende 11-32), ist Lichtstärke elementar um einigermaßen kurze Belichtungszeiten zu bekommen.
Sag mal ner Ameise, dass sie 2 Sek. still halten soll.
Auch ein Feind des Makro-Fotografen: leichter Wind...


----------



## guna7 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Das mit der Ameise kenne ich! 

Zu Hause hab ich schon noch ein SLR, aber die ist analog. Ich möchte aber auf digital umsteigen, da ich hier unzählige Bilder machen und mir das Beste dann raussuchen kann. Die anderen werden dann einfach gelöscht, kostet ja nix. 

Bei einem Film muss ich alle Aufnahmen entwickeln lassen. Kostet Geld und man muss auch noch lange auf die Bilder warten.


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Verkaufe doch deine neue Cam und die alte SLR, davon solltest du dir schon fast die Canon 1000D mit zwei Kitobjektiven kaufen können.
Hab damals 500€ für die 1000D, das 18-55er und das 75-300er Objektiv gezahlt.
Nur der Body der 1000D kostet gut 300€, dann noch ein schönes Objektiv und du bist sogar unter 500€^^


----------



## guna7 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Naja, meine alte SLR ist schon ca. 20 Jahre alt. Ob's da noch die fette Kohle für gibt? Die Digicam, die ich jetzt hab möchte ich eigentlich behalten. Für unterwegs (Urlaub etc.)und für schnappschüsse ist die ja nicht schlecht.

Meinst du, dass evtl die alten Objektive meiner SLR (EOS 650) auf die 1000D passen würden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2010)

Die sollten danke selben bajonettes noch funktionieren. 
könnte nur sein, dass die Objektive noch keinen AF haben oder die Kamera das Objektiv nicht erkennt und damit die Blendenzahl nicht auslesen kann, was zur folge hätte, dass du immer mit Verschlussautomatik arbeiten müsstest.
Auf die Kamera passen die Objektive aber 100pro!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guna7 (22. September 2010)

Also Af hat damals funktioniert, käme auf einen Versuch an, denke ich mal.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2010)

Welches Objektiv ist es denn? Lies einfach mal in Foren über das Objektiv vllt findest du da einige Informationen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Zoon (23. September 2010)

Ich habe auf meiner Nikon ein älteres aber sehr gutes Vivitar Objektiv. Man kann dann halt nur komplett manuell (alles selber einstellen) fotografieren - aber es geht und übt ^^


----------



## unterseebotski (23. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*



guna7 schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass evtl die alten Objektive meiner SLR (EOS 650) auf die 1000D passen würden?


Wenn die EOS 650 ein so genanntes EF-Bajonett hat, dann passt das. Dann funktioniert auch die Blendenautomatik und Autofokus.
Es kann aber passieren, dass lang unbenutze Objektive verharzen (das Schmieröl in der Mechanik verfestigt sich). Wenn alles noch schön flutscht, dann könntest Du das Objektiv weiter benutzen.
Es könnte aber auch sein, dass das Objektiv eine zu schlechte Bildqualität für Digicams hat -  die hochauflösenden Bild-Sensoren verzeihen weniger Darstellungsfehler als Filme das tun. Das kannst Du nur durch probieren studieren... 
Die Einsteiger-Kit-Objektive sind bei den Digi-SLRs aber auch nicht so der Hit. Für Makros kaum bis gar nicht geeignet.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Die Einsteiger-Kit-Objektive sind bei den Digi-SLRs aber auch nicht so der Hit. Für Makros kaum bis gar nicht geeignet.


 
in etwas anderer Anwendung geht es schon ganz gut^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guna7 (23. September 2010)

Welche Digi-SLR und welches Makroobjektiv könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## pixelflair (23. September 2010)

kommt drauf an wieviel geld du hast?

d90 + 105mm 2,8 is z.b. nett ;D


----------



## unterseebotski (23. September 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Welche Digi-SLR und welches Makroobjektiv könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen?


Kommt drauf an, was du so fotografieren willst. Je mehr ein Makro im Tele-Bereich ist, desto weniger nah muss man an das zu fotografierende Objekt ran.
Bei einem 50 mm-Makro ist man bei etwa 25 cm im 1:1-Schärfebereich (Abstand zwischen Objekt und Film/Chip = 25 cm!), bei einem 100er bei etwa 90 cm. (Also für nicht flüchtende Objekte reicht das 50er, für größeren Abstand bei scheuen Tieren eher das 100er. Das 100er hat aber einen noch begrenzteren Schärfebereich als ein 50er, sprich: man muss mit sehr hohen Blendenwerten arbeiten und die Belichtungszeit erhöht sich (Stativ bzw. Ringblitz fast Pflicht). Für mich war das ein Punkt, mich für das 50 mm zu entscheiden (meine analogen Fotos im Naturfoto-Thread sind alle mit einem 50mm Makro gemacht).
Hat man eine Digicam mit APS-C Chip, dann muss man auf den Telebereich noch was oben drauf rechnen, ein 50 mm Makro-Objektiv entspricht dann etwa einem 70 mm Makro-Objektiv, ein 100er etwa einem 150 mm.
Der Abbildungsmaßstab des Objektivs sollte 1:1 sein.

Ich kann mein Sigma 50 mm vollstens empfehlen, weil man es auch noch sehr gut als Allround-Objektiv nutzen kann. Ein 100er ist da schon etwas spezieller, IMHO in der Anwendung z.B. beim Citytrip weniger gut geeignet. Das 100er von Sigma ist auch ein ganz schön großer und schwerer Oschi...

Zur Cam: Ich würde mir ATM die Canon EOS 500 D kaufen, durchweg gute Tests für die Preisklasse, siehe hier.

Video-Aufzeichnung würde ich bei keiner SLR zum Kaufkriterium machen, noch können die SLRs keine Camcorder ersetzen.


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand Profi in Sachen elektronischer Nachbearbeitung von Bildern?
Meine bessere Hälfte war beim Fotografen, nur war der diesmal irgendwie nicht so dolle. Da ist selbst meine Bearbeitung wesentlich besser.

Wenn da jemand Profi ist, bitte melden^^


----------



## guna7 (24. September 2010)

@ unterseebotski

Danke für die Ausführungen! Ich muss mich mal in einer ruhigen Minute etwas näher mit dem Thema befassen. Scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen. Komme bei Gelegenheit bestimmt wieder darauf zurück und werde dich mit Fragen löchern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand Profi in Sachen elektronischer Nachbearbeitung von Bildern?
> Meine bessere Hälfte war beim Fotografen, nur war der diesmal irgendwie nicht so dolle. Da ist selbst meine Bearbeitung wesentlich besser.
> 
> Wenn da jemand Profi ist, bitte melden^^



Frag mal Guntergeh: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4139-guntergeh.html

Er ist mir jedesmal sehr sehr positiv beim Portrait-Bearbeiten aufgefallen.


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

Ja, ich weiß. Wollte ihn auch schon anschreiben, aber er war das letzte Mal am 12.09 aktiv. Also vor 12 Tagen, und ich brauche die Bilder bis Samstag, der Designer wartet schon, die Frist ist bald vorbei.


----------



## guntergeh (28. September 2010)

Bin jeden Tag on nur nicht jeden Tag hier  Sry glaub ist schon zu spät


----------



## pixelflair (1. Oktober 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Gutes Teil!
> Deine Meinung zur Verarbeitung würde mich mal interessieren?! Zufrieden?!




wenn du das nikon 105mm 2,8 makro meinst, das kann ich leider noch nich beurteilen ;D das kommt wohl erst iwann nach weihnachten oder so


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Oktober 2010)

Benutzt hier noch jemand Lightroom 3 in Kombination mit Photoshop CS5?
Ich hab das Problem, dass, wenn ich in Lightroom auf eine Bilderserie rechtsklicke und die dann unter Bearbeiten direkt als HDR oder Panorama an Photoshop schicken will die Optionen dazu ausgegraut sind.
Bzw. diese Optionen sind immer ausgegraut, Lightroom öffnet auch keine Bilder mit Photoshop. Irgendwie scheint die Kommunikation da nicht so brilliant zu klappen. 
Lightroom hab ich im Zuge eines Updates letztens direkt mal komplett neu installiert, Photoshop noch nicht.
Aber eigentlich sollte es doch nicht daran liegen was ich zuerst installiere oder?
Hat jemand eine Idee wo der Fehler liegen könnte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte gerade eben aus langeweile nen wenig meine Tastatur geknipst, und beim Bilder angucken ist mir dann eine art "Pixelfehler" auf mehreren Bildern aufgefallen, exakt an der gleichen Stelle. 

Ich hab mal den Fehler hochgeladen, kann jemand damit was anfangen? Sieht so dreck aus? Das Muster sieht irgendwie nicht danach aus? =(


----------



## Ryokage (3. Oktober 2010)

Was hast du für ne Cam?

Dreck auf dem Sensor sieht man eigentlich erst, wenn stark abgeblendet wird, denke mal war bei dem recht dunklen Motiv nicht der Fall.

Vielleicht ein kaputter Pixel, kommt vor. Form ist komisch, aber kann trotzdem sein, da Bayer Sensoren ja interpolieren müssen. Daher kommen dann vielleicht diese Strukturen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2010)

Ist ne Canon 1000D.  (Blende war F/6.3)

Es scheint nicht auf jedem Foto zu sein.  

Wie kann man denn den Spiegel reinigen?


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt extra Tücher, um die Spiegel zu reinigen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich aber einfach beim Fotografen anfragen, ob er deine Cam reinigen könnte. Der hat da sicher mehr Erfahrung bei.


----------



## Ryokage (3. Oktober 2010)

Der Spiegel lässt sich einfach mit nem weichen Tuch (Brillenputztuch oder so) abwischen (vorher mal drüber pusten, das die groben Körner weg sind, sonst handelt man sich uU Kratzer ein), aber selbst wenn der dreckig ist, würdest du es im Bild nicht sehen, weil er ja hoch klappt.

Sensor am besten mit nem Blasebalg ab pusten, nachdem man ein zwei mal die Selbstreinigung betätigt hat, das reicht meist schon.
Für mehr entweder fertige Reinigungsprodukte (z.B. Sensor Swabs), oder zum Service bringen.

*ABER*, bei Blende 6,3 sollte man Dreck nicht unbedingt sehen, erst so ab Blende 10 bis 11, vielleicht auch erst später, und selbst wenn wäre es ein dunkler Fleck. Kein weißer Punkt.

Ich wette auf einen fehlerhaften Pixel. Kann passieren, und die Vergrößerung in der du ihn hier präsentierst ist ja schon mehr als Praxis untauglich. Vielleicht ein überempfindlicher Pixel oder so.

Edit: http://www.foto-reporter.de/2009/12/den-bildsensor-auf-pixelfehler-untersuchen/


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs rausgefunden was das ist. 

Das sind "HotPixel", diese treten bei langer belichtungszeit auf. 

Kann man selbst auch mal testen, Einfach Objektiv-Deckel drauf, 30Sek Belichtungszeit, ISO100 und dann mal das Ergebnis ganz genau anschauen. 

Wenn ich das mache habe ich 2 Pixel (einmal grau, und einmal rot).  



Leider etwas nervig, aber wohl "Standard".


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenn das bei Hot Pixeln eig. nur so, dass die immer an ner anderen Stelle auftreten, aber naja gibts wohl in mehreren Ausführungen


----------



## MESeidel (3. Oktober 2010)

Es müsste eine Pixel Mapping Funktion geben.
Ist aber fast immer undokumentiert, da hilft nur google.
Bei manchen Canon Kameras wird das mit/bei/nach der manuellen Sensor-Reinigung gemacht.


----------



## Fransen (3. Oktober 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> wenn du das nikon 105mm 2,8 makro meinst, das kann ich leider noch nich beurteilen ;D das kommt wohl erst iwann nach weihnachten oder so



Jo, leider! Ein Kumpel von mir wartet auch schon sehnsüchtig.
Meinte aber eher das Sigma.
Vorallem die Verarbeitung interessiert mich.


----------



## pixelflair (3. Oktober 2010)

Hö? welches sigma?

falls du mein altes 18-200 meinst, das liegt mitlerweile nur noch im schrank xDD war mir zu weich usw.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Es müsste eine Pixel Mapping Funktion geben.
> Ist aber fast immer undokumentiert, da hilft nur google.
> Bei manchen Canon Kameras wird das mit/bei/nach der manuellen Sensor-Reinigung gemacht.



Ja wie manuelle Reinigung? 

Ich habe das schonmal im Menü gedrückt, bloß klappt dann der Spiegel hoch, und dann könnte ich reinigen. Aber wie?


----------



## pixelflair (3. Oktober 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ja wie manuelle Reinigung?
> 
> Ich habe das schonmal im Menü gedrückt, bloß klappt dann der Spiegel hoch, und dann könnte ich reinigen. Aber wie?



könntest du.. aber tipp von mir, lass es lieber und bezahl lieber bissel was und lass es nen profi machen ;D

freundin von mir hat sich damit noch mehr staub eingefangen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2010)

Naja, es ist kein Staub auf dem Sensor. Es ist kein Dreck, sondern es sind irgendwie Pixelfehler (2x das gleiche Muster, hab auch schon Fotos gefunden von anderen Leuten wo genau die gleichen Pixelfehler zu sehen sind). 

Ich werde damit leben müssen (kommt ja selten vor das ich so lange belichte) und vllt kommt dann irgendwann mal eine 500D ins Haus. Wobei ich aber nichtmehr die Lust verspüre ständig Fotos zu machen, wie es früher einmal war.


----------



## Ryokage (3. Oktober 2010)

Die Pixelfehler kannst du nicht los werden, und Hotpixel hat jeder, liegt an der natürlichen Fertigungstoleranz. Wenn sie stören per EBV ausmappen.

Die manuelle Sensorreinigung ist wie der Name schon sagt Manuell durchzuführen 
Der Spiegel klappt dafür hoch und der Verschluss geht auf, sodass man an den Sensor kommt.

Edit: ich habs bei mir mal mit dem Programm, dass ich ne Seite vorher gepostet hatte, geprüft, 10 (bei geringerem Suchwert noch mehr) Hotpixel, deine zwei sind also sehr im Rahmen


----------



## MESeidel (4. Oktober 2010)

Nein man muss den Sensor dafür nicht reinigen.
Nur wird bei manchen Canon Kameras das Pixel-Mapping dabei auch ausgeführt.
Ganz einfach Funktion im Menü auswählten -> Spiegel klappt noch, Kamera ausschalten, wieder einschalten.
Versuch ist es wert, wenn nicht verliert man nichts.
Bei Minolta und Sony wird da Pixel Mapping beim ersten Einschalten in einem neuen Monat ausgeführt...

Wie gesagt ich hab keine Ahnung ob das alle Canon Kameras haben (denke aber schon) bzw. wie man es bei dem Modell ausführt.
Deshalb mal das weite Internet befragen.

PS: wer mich nicht verstanden hat:
Pixel Mapping bedeutet dass die Kamera tote Pixel erkennt, nicht mehr ausliest und aus den benachbarten interpoliert.
Das wird ab Werk vorm Ausliefern gemacht und sollte auch im Nachhinein ausführbar sein...


----------



## nyso (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute, gibt es eigentlich eine Plattform wo man seine Bilder gegen gutes Geld verkaufen kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2010)

Deviantart? 

Aber heutzutage wird kaum noch verkauft, das müssten schon Meister-Fotos sein.


----------



## Ryokage (20. Oktober 2010)

Such einfach mal nach Stock Agenturen, da finden sich ne Menge, allerdings, wie Fr3@k schon sagt, ersten musst du da richtig gute Fotos hochladen, denn du stehst ja auch in Konkurrenz mit den ganzen anderen Photographen, die dort ihre Bilder anbieten. Und außerdem finde ich, das diese Seiten ziemliches Dumping betreiben, die Bilder sind zu billig.

Ich hab mal grad z.B. bei Digitalstock.de geschaut, da gibts ab 5 Euro volle Rechte am Bild, da kann also auch der Spiegel oder Focus sich ein Bild holen und millionenfach drucken. Normale Bildhonorare sind weit höher. (mediafon.net -> Bildhonorare)
Das meiste auf der Seite ist vielleicht auch nicht mehr Wert, aber falls du ein richtig gutes aufwendiges Bild einstellst, ist das unter Wert verkauft.

Wenn du da wirklich anbieten willst, achte drauf, ob du auf mehreren Seiten anbieten darfst, wenn ja würde ich das machen. Gut verschlagworten ist die halbe Miete, damit bei konkreten Suchen deine Bilder auch mit in den Ergebnissen auftauchen.

Edit: Gaaanz wichtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mach dich in Sachen Urheber- und Photorecht fit, wenn du Bilder kommerziell verkaufst, musst du auf einiges achten. (Panoramafreiheit, Recht am eigenen Bild,  Verletzung von Hausrechten)


----------



## nyso (21. Oktober 2010)

Ab 5€ pro Bild???

Da probiere ich es glaube ich erstmal bei der örtlichen Tageszeitung, immerhin gibt es von meiner Stadt nicht allzu viele gute Fotos.


----------



## pixelflair (21. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ab 5€ pro Bild???
> 
> Da probiere ich es glaube ich erstmal bei der örtlichen Tageszeitung, immerhin gibt es von meiner Stadt nicht allzu viele gute Fotos.




da wirste auch ncih mehr kriegen  wenn überhaupt. Die Erfahrungen hab ich gemacht.

Die zahlen ja nicht mal für Eventfotos oder ähnliches  Und die Fotografen für Events, Fußballspiele etc pp  nutzen sie auch aus  25€ für min. 50Fotos , keine Anreisekostenübernahme usw...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Oktober 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> da wirste auch ncih mehr kriegen  wenn überhaupt. Die Erfahrungen hab ich gemacht.
> 
> Die zahlen ja nicht mal für Eventfotos oder ähnliches  Und die Fotografen für Events, Fußballspiele etc pp  nutzen sie auch aus  25€ für min. 50Fotos , keine Anreisekostenübernahme usw...



kenne ich andere Erfahrungen. Ein Freund bekam 100€ für ein Bild eines Fussballspielers. Allerdings bekommt man selten gesagt, wofür die Käufer das Bild nutzen wollen. In seinem Fall wurde es für Bierwerbung eingesetzt (Spieler trug ein Shirt mit dem Sponsorschriftzug). 

E: ach so er ist 17 und betreibt das als reines Hobby, da er selber noch Schüler ist. Also nichts mit Berufsprofi...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (21. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> kenne ich andere Erfahrungen. Ein Freund bekam 100€ für ein Bild eines Fussballspielers. Allerdings bekommt man selten gesagt, wofür die Käufer das Bild nutzen wollen. In seinem Fall wurde es für Bierwerbung eingesetzt (Spieler trug ein Shirt mit dem Sponsorschriftzug).
> 
> E: ach so er ist 17 und betreibt das als reines Hobby, da er selber noch Schüler ist. Also nichts mit Berufsprofi...
> 
> ...




aber das hat ja so nix mit zeitung zu tun  sondern mit dem hersteller des "biers" 

ich krieg auch für Testberichte von Kodak geld


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Februar 2011)

Jo,
wie sieht es eig aus mit "Fake-Werbung" ?
Ich versuche mich gerade an Werbebildern und wollte hier mal 1-2 hochladen...
Darf ich das ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## MESeidel (8. Februar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Jo,
> wie sieht es eig aus mit "Fake-Werbung" ?
> Ich versuche mich gerade an Werbebildern und wollte hier mal 1-2 hochladen...
> Darf ich das ?



Nicht-kommerziell / privat: ja
Auf Bezahl plattformen bzw. zum Verkauf: nein
Auf eigener Homepage mit Werbe-Banner Einnahmen: wie immer Einzelentscheidung vor Gericht

Logos und auch etliche Produkte/Formen/Verpackungen sind geschützt (Marke, Gebrauchsmuster und co).
Damit entscheidet der Rechte Inhaber über die Nutzung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Februar 2011)

Dann kann ich es also hier im Forum hochladen ?
Ich habe hier ja keine kommerziellen Ziele aber es ist auch nicht gerade privat


----------



## Taitan (9. Februar 2011)

Probiers einfach aus. Entweder kümmert sich nen Mod drum, oder auch nicht.


----------



## MESeidel (9. Februar 2011)

ja
Mit privat mein ich nicht, dass es niemand sehen darf ;o)
Vereinfacht gesagt darfst du kein Geld verdienen, in dem du geschützte Logos verwendest.

Verunglimpfung kann auch noch ein Thema sein, aber dann muss es schon ein schlimmer Fall sein um nicht durch die Meinungsfreiheit geschützt zu sein.


----------



## Taitan (8. März 2011)

Achtung aufgepasst! 

Sigma hat seinen Preis für das 70-200 /2.8 drastisch gesenkt! 

Quelle: *http://tinyurl.com/4sqlch8*


----------



## Jackhammer (8. März 2011)

Das bezieht sich leider auf die UVP von Sigma selbst, die bei 1199 liegt, nicht auf den üblichen Straßenpreis von ca. 650€


----------



## Taitan (8. März 2011)

Jopp, das ist mir klar, aber viele Händler haben den Preis schon um über 100 Euro gesenkt.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (12. März 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Spezies: Ich habe mich langsam in den Gedanken verliebt eine Systemkamera zu kaufen. Bisher war das Beste was ich hatte eine Lumix TZ 5 Kompaktkamera. Ich habe schon lange mit dem Gedanken an eine professionellere Kamera gespielt, aber Spiegelreflex waren immer zu unhandlich und schwer. Meiner Meinung nach haben die neuen Systemkameras fast alle Vorteile einer DSLR, sind aber deutlich kompakter und leichter. Sie haben zwar einen etwas kleineren Sensor als DSLRs (ca. 30% weniger?), dafür sind natürlich die Objektive entsprechend auch kleiner. Dass ich mit dem Auge direkt durchschauen kann ist mir nicht wichtig, deshalb brauche ich auch kein Modell, welches das mit einem kleinen Display löst.
Mein Budget ist begrenzt, ich werde mich erst einmal auf die Einsteigermodelle konzentrieren.

Was denkt ihr darüber, und könnt ihr mich dazu ggf. etwas beraten? Im Saturn hat der Berater bspw. erzählt, dass die Sony Modelle nicht gut sein soll, Sony soll mit der Technik ziemlich hinterherhinken. Er persönlich findet die Panasonic Modelle gut. Diese würden mich ja auch ansprechen, da ich über die Lumix mit den Menüs bereits vertraut bin.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. März 2011)

Hi!

Also das mit den Sony's kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: ich hab' die A33 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Hängt da dann halt auch ein Stück weit am Objektiv.

Ab besten gehst Du mal in ein Fachforum und liest Dich da durch bzw. lässt Dich da beraten.
Das Größte müsste DSRL-Forum.de sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Low (12. März 2011)

Tolles Forum, hab mir vor eine Spigelreflex-Kamera zukaufen. Werde mich dort mal anmelden


----------



## Pffzzhh! (13. März 2011)

Ja, danke für den Tipp, werde ich wohl auch machen. Aber sonst hat hier noemand eine Meinung weiter dazu?


----------



## Zoon (13. März 2011)

Dass die Sony SLR / SLT´s nicht so gut sein sollen ist teilweise Mundprogaganda ... wichtig ist geh in nen Laden und nimm das Dingens in die Hand und probiere aus ... die beste Cam nützt nix wenn sie für einen blöde bedienbar ist und nur in der Ecke liegt deswegen.


----------



## MESeidel (13. März 2011)

Solche "Verkäufer" regen mich auf.
Jedes Wechselobjektiv-System hat eigene Vor- und Nachteile.
Und pauschalisieren kann man das schon gar nicht.
Was hat der Einsteiger davon, wenn ein Hersteller die beste Profi-Kamera bietet, seine Einsteiger Modelle aber schwächeln.

Manche wollen auch einfach nicht wahr haben, dass Sony in 5 Jahren die quasi tote Kamera-Sparte von Konica-Minolta zum dritt größten DSLR Anbieter gemacht hat.
Von den beeindruckenden Verkaufszahlen der NEX ganz zu schweigen.
Und wer einmal die Alpha 900 mit dem Zeiss 135 f/1.8 in der Hand hatte, dürfte anders klingen...


----------



## joker105 (16. März 2011)

Hey, weiß jemand wie man am besten einen Mond fotografiert?

Ich hab's schon so oft probiert aber ich bekomme kein klares Bild !


----------



## MESeidel (17. März 2011)

Naja Stativ halt.
Je stabiler, desto besser.

Zum fein Tuning:
Stabilisierung in Kamera/Objektiv deaktivieren
Wenn die Kamera hat: 2 Sekunden Mirror-lock-up.
Und evtl. Fernauslöser (Kabel oder Kabellos ist egal).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Naja Stativ halt.
> Je stabiler, desto besser.
> 
> Zum fein Tuning:
> ...


 
Oder 2Sec Selbstauslöser.


----------



## Lorin (17. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Oder 2Sec Selbstauslöser.


 
Wobei das auch noch zu leichten verwacklungen durch den hochklappenden Spiegel führen kann. Am sichersten und zuverlässigsten ist tatsächlich die Spiegelverriegelung in verbindung mit Fernauslöser.


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. März 2011)

Oder Selbstauslöser+SVA.
Kommt aufs selbe raus.
Wobei SVA schon reicht, wenn man die auf 1 oder 2 Sekunden stellt kann man auch den Auslöser an der Kamera drücken und dann loslassen. Bei einem guten Stativ wackelt dann nach 2s nix mehr.


----------



## joker105 (18. März 2011)

Ah super, SVA ist quasi ne Verzögerung beim auslösen...okay muss ich mal nachgucken ob meine Nikon D3000 das hat.

@ MESeidel
Auf jeden Fall brauche ich keine extra Filter oder ähnliches, Stativ ist klar, Stabi deaktiviern auch klar
     Okay dann heist es dann wohl weiter testen bis es klappt.

Bisherige Versuche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Antworten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (18. März 2011)

Wichtig beim Mond ist die Spotbelichtungsmessung. Das Ding ist nämlich heller als es den Eindruck macht. Damit komme ich bei normalen 300mm und 200 ISO so auf ca. 1/400stel Sekunde und schieße freihand.

Edit: Ist bei Nikon mit "Mittenzentriert" die Spotmessung gemeint? Denn die Monde im Beitrag sind gnadenlos überbelichtet.

Edit2: Anbei ein Ausschnitt von einem 300mm Bild mit 1/500sterl f/11 und Iso 400  (Spotmessung auf Mond) ... freihand


----------



## joker105 (18. März 2011)

Hier mal Details zu Bild Nr.3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hol jetzt mal meine Kamera und guck nach


----------



## joker105 (18. März 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Wichtig beim Mond ist die Spotbelichtungsmessung. Das Ding ist nämlich heller als es den Eindruck macht. Damit komme ich bei normalen 300mm und 200 ISO so auf ca. 1/400stel Sekunde und schieße freihand.
> 
> Edit: Ist bei Nikon mit "Mittenzentriert" die Spotmessung gemeint? Denn die Monde im Beitrag sind gnadenlos überbelichtet.
> 
> Edit2: Anbei ein Ausschnitt von einem 300mm Bild mit 1/500sterl f/11 und Iso 400  (Spotmessung auf Mond) ... freihand


 
Respekt...frei Hand !!!!

Also in meinem Menü ist es das Untermenü "Belichtungsmessung" und da kann ich zwischen 
Matrixmessung , Mittenbetont und Spotmessung wählen.

Das wirds wohl sein


----------



## Taitan (18. März 2011)

Naja...kommt drauf an, was Du überhaupt abbilden willst...den Mond mit seinen Kratern (braucht eher kurze Belichtungszeit)...oder eher den Mond mit der dunklen Umgebung als Teil des Himmels (braucht lange Belichtungszeit - Mond wird aber ein strukturloser, weißer Punkt).

Dann nimm Spotmessung...damit ists kein Zauberwerk den Mond wie oben abzubilden....die Umgebung bleibt aber stockdunkel


----------



## joker105 (18. März 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Naja...kommt drauf an, was Du überhaupt abbilden willst...den Mond mit seinen Kratern (braucht eher kurze Belichtungszeit)...oder eher den Mond mit der dunklen Umgebung als Teil des Himmels (braucht lange Belichtungszeit - Mond wird aber ein strukturloser, weißer Punkt).
> 
> Dann nimm Spotmessung...damit ists kein Zauberwerk den Mond wie oben abzubilden....die Umgebung bleibt aber stockdunkel


 
Super, hast mir echt geholfen DANKE

Wann ist denn wieder Vollmond ? werd ich dann direkt ausprobieren!

Gruß
Joker105


----------



## Taitan (18. März 2011)

Am Samstag müsste es wieder Vollmond sein.


----------



## joker105 (18. März 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Am Samstag müsste es wieder Vollmond sein.


 
Ja cool , hoffentlich auch Wolkenfrei !


----------



## nuol (18. März 2011)

es wird wohl ein sogenannter "Supermond"
da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Ecle (19. März 2011)

Hier auch eins von gestern. Umgerechnet allerdings nur mit 180mm.

@Taitan. Trotz 300mm (450mm äquivalent) finde ich deins nicht besser. Sieht ziemlich matschig aus.


----------



## Taitan (19. März 2011)

Joa, war halt nur mal fix ausm Fenster geschossen. Vielleicht versuch ich heute Abend mal eine Belichtungsreihe. Aber Freihand bei Sturm aus dem offenen Fenster gelehnt find ich das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ecle (19. März 2011)

Jup. Werds heute auch nochmal probieren. Zudem werde ich mal versuchen den Merkur zu finden, falls das Wetter mitspielt.
Den sieht man nur ganz selten im Jahr und in diesen Tagen ist es eine ganz gute Zeit.


----------



## joker105 (20. März 2011)

So, dank TAITAN hat es mit der Mondfotografie bei mir auch endlich mal funktioniert.
Bilder sind im DI-Thread zu sehen....oder sollte ich die im Natur-Thread reinstellen?


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2011)

Egal, hauptsache nur in einem von beiden Threads. Crosspostings sind ja unerwünscht.


----------



## .Mac (2. April 2011)

Oh man, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ich irgendwas an meiner DSLR geschrottet habe. 
War heute mal unterwegs, und ein Fahrradfahrer hatte mich leicht angerempelt sodass meine DSLR Tasche auf den Boden fiel, wenn ich die DSLR jetzt anmache bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, Fokussieren geht, aber Fotos machen wiederrum nicht.

Irgendeine Chance die DSLR noch zu retten? Ist eine EOS450D.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. April 2011)

Hast du noch Garantie ?


----------



## .Mac (2. April 2011)

Wurde am 08.07.2009 in einem MM gekauft, ich habe Sie hier im Forum in der Bucht bekommen, Rechnung ist auch vorhanden.
Bzw. im Sucher werden auch alle Daten angezeigt, Blende, Belichtungszeit etc, auch wenn ich sie verstelle. Allerdings erkennt der PC die DSLR nicht mehr wenn ich sie über USB anschliesse.


----------



## DPr (2. April 2011)

Du hast nicht zufällig vom Fahrradfahrer die Adresse?
So wie Du den Schaden beschreibst, hört sich das nicht gut an. Könnte die Platine gebrochen/defekt sein. Wie hoch die Kosten ausfallen, kann Dir hier keiner sagen.


----------



## Domowoi (3. April 2011)

Vieleicht erstmal auf traumflieger.de fragen. (Ist wohl DAS Canon DSLR Forum)
Oder gleich einschicken und Kostenvoranschlag verlangen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. April 2011)

Klingt eher nach nem schweren Schaden, überleg schonmal, ob sich die Reperatur lohnt, oder ob du nich doch eine neue Kamera kaufen willst. Aber schick sie lieber nochmal ein, evt. kostet die Reperatur ja nicht so sehr viel.


----------



## .Mac (4. April 2011)

Jop, werde die DSLR zur örtlichen Vertragswerkstatt bringen, ist wohl wirklich das beste.


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

Aber hast du dessen Adresse? Er hat den Schaden ja verursacht, und muss damit auch die Kosten tragen. Zur Not Anzeige gegen Unbekannt, dann bezahlt das deine eigene Haftpflicht^^
Zumindest ist es bei mir so, wenn der "Täter" nicht ausmachbar ist


----------



## taks (9. April 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren was für ein Programm ihr benutzt um RAW/NEF Dateien zu bearbeiten.
Also eigentlich suche ich nicht etwas zum bearbeiten, sondern eher sowas wie ein Datei-Explorer.

Mein jetziges verabschiedet sich alle 10sek mit einer Fehlermeldung -.-


----------



## pixelflair (10. April 2011)

Lightroom...


----------



## Domowoi (10. April 2011)

Es gibt bei Canon einen so genannten RAW-Codec mit dem kann man den Explorer in so weit verbessern, dass er nun RAW Dateinen anzeigen kann.
hier

Ansonsten Lightroom oder Bridge.


----------



## nyso (10. April 2011)

Sollte der Kamerahersteller eigentlich auch alles anbieten. Gibts bei Canon zur Cam dazu, und als Download im Internet


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2011)

also zum reinen "vor sortieren" der RAW's nutze ich den Fast-Stone-Viewer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Photoshop CS5


----------



## taks (10. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also zum reinen "vor sortieren" der RAW's nutze ich den Fast-Stone-Viewer.


 

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## taks (11. April 2011)

Noch ne Frage:

Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einer Nikon D90 und einer Nikon D5000?
Von den technischen Werten her sind sie ja identisch.


----------



## pixelflair (11. April 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage:
> 
> Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einer Nikon D90 und einer Nikon D5000?
> Von den technischen Werten her sind sie ja identisch.



D90:
Autofokusmotor im Body  (d.h. alte Objektive auch mit AF)
2. "Bildschirm" oben auf der Kamera mit allen nötigen Angeben zu Blende etc pp
größer dadurch evtl. handlicher (persönlicher Geschmack)
zusätzliches Einstellrad


D5000:
Klappbildschirm
KEIN Motor im Gehäuse für AF


is das was mir spontan jetzt einfällt  Nimm auf jeden Fall die D90


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Jup, hatte auch die Entscheidung zwischen D90 und D5000 zu treffen, und nachdem ich das erste mal die D90 in die Hand genommen hatte, wollte ich Sie NIE wieder her geben. Das "bischen" mehr an Größe ist einfach verdammt geil, was die Handlichkeit betrifft. Hab riesige Hände, und hab bei keiner DSLR meine Finger gut unter bekommen, außer bei der D90.

Sie ist inzwischen auch relativ billig zu bekommen. MM hatte Sie vor kurzem im Angebot bei uns. Für glaub 699,-€ Ich hab se 2 Monate vorher für 700 ohne Kit dafür mit zwei anderen Objektiven bekommen  Ohne Garantie natürlich aber nur 1400 Auslösungen... Nur schade um die Garantie


----------



## taks (11. April 2011)

Das mit dem AF-Motor muss ich irgendwie übersehen haben -.-
Woran erkennt man denn ob die Objektive einen AF-Motor drin haben?

Ich brauch denn eh nur den Body welcher "schon" für 570€ zu bekommen ist.
Aber günstiger wäre natürlich auch schön


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Also das erkennst du an der Typ-Bezeichnung. Musst halt nachschauen am Besten. Ist je nach Marke unterschiedlich bezeichnet.


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Und warum keine Canon? Find ich persönlich besser als Nikon

Und diesen tollen Test hat die Canon auch gewonnen
YouTube - Kanal von DigitalRevCom


----------



## taks (11. April 2011)

Weil ich schon Objektive, Blitz etc. für Nikon habe


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Aso^^


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Bild, und was würdet ihr besser machen???

PS: Mich würde BRENNEND interessieren, was ihr denkt, was alles verändert wurde von mir  Gibt dann Morgen oder Übermorgen auch die Auflösung mit dem Ausgangsmaterial


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und warum keine Canon? Find ich persönlich besser als Nikon
> 
> Und diesen tollen Test hat die Canon auch gewonnen
> YouTube - Kanal von DigitalRevCom


Also zum einen würde ich sagen in der Preisklasse ist die D90 im Moment unschlagbar, finde da mal eine Canon mit 2. Einstellrad, Schulterdisplay etc. Wenn man nicht unbedingt die Megapixel oder FullHD Video der 5/600D braucht, ist man mit der Nikon besser bedient.

Und was hat die Canon da gewonnen bei dem Test? Die Kameras taten es am Ende beide noch^^


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Die Nikon hat aber nach dem Kaffee aufgegeben. Auch wenn sie oh Wunder wieder erwacht ist^^
Und das Gehäuse war stark beschädigt, die viel ja fast auseinander. Ganz anders die Canon^^


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Hast du dir mal angeschaut wie die Nikon die VOLLE Ladung abbekommen hat und die Canon nur leicht gestreift wurde?

Es kann schon sein, das die wieder gegangen ist nachdem Sie etwas getrocknet ist. Zudem wurde die Nikon subjektiv härter ran genommen. Zumal die Canon nicht weniger auseinander gefallen ist, und bei der ist das Objektivglas durchgebrochen, bei der Nikon nicht


----------



## taks (11. April 2011)

Was treibt ihr bloss mit den armen Kameras


----------



## pixelflair (11. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Nikon hat aber nach dem Kaffee aufgegeben. Auch wenn sie oh Wunder wieder erwacht ist^^
> Und das Gehäuse war stark beschädigt, die viel ja fast auseinander. Ganz anders die Canon^^


 
wer keine ahnung hat..... das war die 400d zur d70 ... nix mit 550d zur d90 in deinem link


----------



## der_yappi (11. April 2011)

Die Kamera hält so lange gute, wie man sie gut behandelt 
Meine D80 hat jetzt auch an die 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Zig Konzerte (auch zu Raucherzeiten), nen Irlandurlaub and so on - alles ohne zu murren.

Einfach weil ich gute zu meiner kleinen bin 

Und so wird auch mit Canon, Oly, Pentax, Sony, etc pp sein.


Und wenn man schon mal in einem System drin ist, sollte man auch dabei bleiben.
Höchstens man hat genug Geld über, sein komplettes System zu tauschen.


----------



## MESeidel (11. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und warum keine Canon? Find ich persönlich besser als Nikon
> 
> Und diesen tollen Test hat die Canon auch gewonnen
> YouTube - Kanal von DigitalRevCom


"Finde ich persönlich besser" ist eine Meinung und kein Argument.

Ich hab die Diskussionen mit Hardcore Canon oder Nikon Anhängern sehr gern.
Wenn man bewusst Vorteile hervorhebt und Nachteile klein redet (anderer Systeme) kann man schön ihr Weltbild zerlegen.
Ehrlich gesagt hat kein Hersteller das perfekte System und schon gar nicht die perfekte Kamera.
Wenn man dann noch den Preis einbezieht werden die Unterschiede ganz gering...

DigitalRev TV ist super unterhaltsam und lustig.
Aber auf keinen Fall sollte man so ein Video als ernsten Test sehen.

Ich war mit meiner DSLR und 1987er Objektiv auch schon im Stark-Regen unterwegs.
Beim weg packen; Akku raus, zu Hause lange trocknen lassen und hinterher etwas reinigen.
Weder Kamera noch Objektiv werden/wurden mit Schutz gegen Wasser oder Staub beworben.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Bild, und was würdet ihr besser machen???
> 
> PS: Mich würde BRENNEND interessieren, was ihr denkt, was alles verändert wurde von mir  Gibt dann Morgen oder Übermorgen auch die Auflösung mit dem Ausgangsmaterial


 Also wie jetzt Kritik an der Bearbeitung erwünscht?

Ich würde eher den Ausschnitt bemängeln^^


----------



## DPr (11. April 2011)

Skysnake, eher die Frage: WAS wolltest Du mit diesem Bild aussagen? 
Vom Bild würd ich eher einen anderen Ausschnitt des Hauses machen. Eher konzentriert auf ein paar dieser rangemalten Figuren..dazu vielleicht noch darunter ein paar Fenster...
Oder je nach Möglichkeit einen anderen Standpunkt nehmen.

Aber nachdem dich die Bearbeitung mehr interessiert... sind die Wandmalereien nur draufkopiert und angepaßt an die Fassade?


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Also als kleine Erklärung, die wohl hier erforderlich ist, da das Bild im Zusammenhang mit der restlichen Umgebung steht, das Bild entstand in Stein am Rhein, einem kleinen malerischen Städtchen, in dem die Häuser allgemein eher so aussehen wie im Anhang 

Das Bild soll daher historisches mit modernem Verbinden. Daher ist der Erker links auch wichtig! Dieser steht für das historische. Die Männchen und die Farbe des Gebäudes stehen für die Moderne. 

Das Gebäude ist zu 90% so gewesen wie abgebildet. Sprich alles was ihr seht gibt es dort auch wirklich, es wurden nur "kleine" Anpassungen vorgenommen. Die Männchen, Fenster und der Erker sind so wirklich da. Was auch den Grund dafür darstellt, warum ich das Haus überhaupt fotografiert habe. Es passt einfach überhaupt nicht in die restliche Örtlichkeit rein.

Ich hatte mir btw. auch überlegt, die oberste Fensterreihe raus zu nehmen, dann würde es in meinen Augen aber irgendwie unnatürlich aussehen.

Was ich mit dem PS meinte ist, gerne von euch zu hören, wo ihr denkt, das ich etwas retuschiert/eingefügt habe, und was Orginal ist. Das Bild soll natürlich aussehen und nicht retuschiert. Daher ist mir wichtig zu wissen, ob die bearbeiteten Stellen als solche erkenntlich sind oder nicht. Ich hoffe auf das Zweite 

Schießt einfach drauf los, was euch gefällt, was nicht, was würdet ihr besser machen, wo SEHT! ihr eine Retusche, wo denkt ihr ist keine.

Das mit dem Standort habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Hab die Sache zu sehr von einer Seite geknipst. Dachte das gibt einen netten Effekt, hatte aber an das auseinanderlaufen der Perspektive nach rechts gedacht. Dadurch passt entweder der Turm links nicht mit drauf. Hätte einfach mittig fotografieren müssen! Ist mir inzwischen auch klar geworden.

weiter Mittig wäre dann allerdings auch ein Baum gestanden, hätte dadurch etwas näher ran müssen wohl, und dann 6 Bilder statt nur 3 machen sollen. Naja, nächstes mal mach ich 2 Bildreihen übereinander, dann hab ich mehr Raum zum zuschneiden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. April 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> wer keine ahnung hat..... das war die 400d zur d70 ... nix mit 550d zur d90 in deinem link


Zuhören, am Anfang sagt er was dazu^^. Und ich glaub nicht, dass sich von 400D auf 550D respektive D70 zu D90 so viel an der Robustheit getan hat. Weiterhin Plastik, weiterhin nicht abgedichtet.
Allerdings finde ich es schon heftig, dass die Dinger noch leben, besonders nach der Caméra brûlée am Ende. Vorausgesetzt, es war nichts getürkt.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

Die D90 hat doch ein Magnesiumgehäuse wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.


----------



## khepp242 (12. April 2011)

Ne, die D90 hat ein Plastikgehäuse, meiner Meinung nach fühlt man das auch recht deutlich. 
Außerdem erkennt man das an den Durchführungen für den Tragegurt, hab' ich gelernt (bin allerdings aus dem C Lager).


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

> Das Gehäuse besteht aus Aluminiumlegierung und Kunststoff.



Ok kein Magnesium, aber Aluminium. Das ist auch nicht schlecht, und das etwas Plastik dran ist, ist normal, kannst ja nicht alles aus Metall machen.


----------



## pixelflair (12. April 2011)

sagt einer ausm C-Lager wo die Dinger aus billig plastik sind und man das meiner Meinung nach auch merkt


----------



## nyso (12. April 2011)

Also meine 1000D ist haptisch absolut hochwertig. Mehr braucht es meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht.


----------



## Jackhammer (13. April 2011)

Wer ne 1000D als haptisch hochwertig bezeichnet, hat keine ahnung wie gut sich eine Canon 5D Mk II anfühlt oder eine Nikon D700.

Selbst der unterschied zwischen einer 400D und der 50D ist riesig.

Die 1000D ist und bleibt ein Plastikbomber...


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach. 
Kann ja jeder so viel Geld für die Kamera ausgeben wie er will


----------



## khepp242 (13. April 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> sagt einer ausm C-Lager wo die Dinger aus billig plastik sind und man das meiner Meinung nach auch merkt


Hey, die 50D ist immerhin aus Mg, nicht wie diese merkwürdige D90 *ihh*...  
Aber aus Plastik sind eh alle Einsteiger-Modelle, gut verarbeitet sind sie auch, nur nicht "hochwertig". Außerdem hab' ich für meine 1000D 'nen offiziellen BG (siehe D5000... ) dann ist die Sache mit der Größe erledigt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. April 2011)

Hi!



khepp242 schrieb:


> Außerdem hab' ich für meine 1000D 'nen offiziellen BG (siehe D5000... ) dann ist die Sache mit der Größe erledigt.


 
Ok, die Sache ist erledigt - wenn Du mir mal erklärst, was ein "BG" ist!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Jackhammer (13. April 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Batteriegriff


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. April 2011)

So, um in die Liga der fortgeschrittenen Hobbyfotografen (zumindest ausstattungstechnisch) aufzusteigen, habe ich jetzt die Lumix GF2 mit 14mm + 14-42mm Objektiv bestellt. Lieferung dürfte noch einige Wochen dauern, aber ich fange schonmal an, mir das Handbuch durchzulesen. Viel wichtiger noch, dass ich mich in die Grundlagen der Fototechnik einlese, welche ich dann immerhin auch beeinflussen kann. Fragen wie "Was ist Blende, was mache ich damit?", oder "Wie bekomme ich große/kleine Schärfebereiche hin?) klären sich mir nun langsam aber sicher etwas auf.

Dazu war mir folgende Rubrik einer Digitalfotografie Seite sehr hilfreich:
digitalkamera.de-Fototipps für Digitalfotographen -> Grundlagen

Was meint ihr dazu?
Ich steige nun um von einer guten Einsteiger-Kompaktkamera Lumix TZ5 zu einer guten Einsteiger-Systemkamera.
Worauf muss ich dabei achten?
Was sollte ich als erstes / weiteres ausprobieren?
Was sollte ich bis dahin noch wissen / lernen?


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. April 2011)

@Pffzzhh
Schau mal da rein: Der Fotolehrgang im Internet. Mir als Einsteiger, hilft es sehr.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (19. April 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, werde es mir anschauen!

Eine Frage an die Erfahrenen: Ich habe hier die alte Analog-Spiegelreflex Ausrüstung von meinem Vater liegen. Die Objektive werden auf Micro Four-Third natürlich nicht von alleine passen, mal schauen, ob ein Adapter in Frage kommt. Aber dabei ist noch ein extra Blitz für den Kamera-Schuh. Gibt es hier auch verschiedene Standards, oder wird dieser einfach passen?


----------



## MESeidel (19. April 2011)

Der Blitzschuh besteht aus den Mittenkontakt und der Masse darum.
Das und die Abmessungen haben alle Kameras seit Ewigkeiten gleich.
 (Außer Minolta ab 1988 und Sony mit Übernahme von Minoltas DSLR Sparte).
Dazu kommen kleine Kontakte, die bei jedem Hersteller anders angeordnet sind!
Über die funktionieren alle modernen Funktionen eines Blitzes (automatische Leistungssteuerung, Auto-Zoom, Fernsteuerungs-Gruppen, HSS, ...).

Wenn der Blitz also nicht vom gleichen Hersteller ist, funktionieren diese Automatiken nicht.
Der Blitz wird dann immer Manuell gezündet.
Mit Manuell ist gemeint, dass du Leistung und Zoom am Blitz selbst Einstellen musst.
Wo das nicht geht, wird der Blitz immer mit voller Leistung gezündet.
Auch wird die Kamera falsch belichten (weil die TTL-Blitzmessung fehlt).
Da musst du dann mit der Korrektur arbeiten oder gleich im Manuellen Modus.

Wenn es ein sehr alter Blitz ist solltest du zudem schauen ob seine Schaltspannung nicht zu hoch ist.
Moderne Kameras können sonst beschädigt werden.
Dazu gibt es listen z.B. hier: Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages

Von welchem Hersteller sind den die Objektive?
Außer zum 4/3s System dürften alle Adapter nur manuelle Einstellung von Blende und Fokus erlauben.
Zu Canon EOS gibt es glaube nur Adapter mit manuellem Fokus und Offenblende.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (19. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Das schreit für mich doch nach einem passenden Blitz vom Hersteller -> die aufgezählten Problemstellungen (und Gefahren) möchte ich mir als Anfänger nicht zumuten: Ich will ja vor allem erst einmal gute Bilder machen.

Nochmal danke an Schrauberopi: Der Fotolehrgang hat mir gut gefallen! Er ist zwar weniger technisch als andere, die ich mir bereits angeschaut habe, hilft aber meiner Ansicht nach umso mehr mit Beispielen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. April 2011)

Hatte ich schon einmal hier gepostet, ein ebenfalls guter Einsteigerkurs, mit praktischen Beispielen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. April 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt noch englisch könnte.....


----------



## Pffzzhh! (20. April 2011)

Naja, das ist schon eher lustig als ernst gemeint, oder? Manches ist sicherlich ok, aber die meißten tipss zielen wirklich auf trottel ab ...


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr von den beiden Bildern haltet, was euch auffällt und was man eben besser machen könnte


----------



## pixelflair (22. April 2011)

beim 2. stimmt links was gewaltig nich


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

Ja da hab ich bischen verzerrt, damit die Hauswand senkrecht ist. Sah mit der schiefen Hauswand irgenwie noch komischer aus. Kommt wohl daher, dass das das einzige Bild ist, das ich nach links gedreht gemacht habe, also wenn man eine senkrechte auf die Hauswand macht und den Winkel zwischen Blickrichtung und dieser nimmt.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

schöne bilder.
hab auch so ein staubproblem.
krieg ich das mit so einem blasebalg weg?

oder ist das schlimmer?


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Die Bilder sehen echt sau geil aus 

Ob das mit nem Blasebalg weg geht ist nicht sicher. Wenn es Staub ist, hat man meines Wissens nach gute Chancen. Wenn es jetzt aber Pollen sind, was ja atm durchaus realistisch ist, dann kanns wirklich drauf raus laufen, das man feucht die Sache machen muss, und ICH würde das dann eher einen Fachmann machen lassen.


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Gibt doch solche Reinigungssets für DSLRs, wie wäre es denn damit?


----------



## Taitan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

Die wirklich guten Sets kosten so um die 50-60 Euro. Bei meinem Fotoladen wären das 3 Nassreinigungen. Ausserdem trägt dann der Laden das Risiko. "Normalen" Staub kann man aber wirklich gut mit einem Blasebalg entfernen.


----------



## Senfgurke (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturfotografie Thread*

ok, danke.
dann werd ich mir mal so einen blasebalg kaufen, und falls es tiefer sitzen sollte, frag ich mal im fotoladen nach.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Mai 2011)

wenn du es dir zutraust, http://www.geith-online.de/fotografie/tools/sensorcleaning/sensorcleaning.htm nach dem guide habe ich bisher 3 mal den sensor meiner 30d behandelt und dannach war nix mehr auf dem sensor. der war aber auch relativ dreckig


----------



## Air0r (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Wenn Du drauf bestehst...
1. Langweilig
2. finde ich cool, würde aber noch etwas mehr kontrast reingeben. damit es richtig knackig grün und saftig frisch rauskommt. ausschnitt vll sogar noch etwas enger, weniger ist oft mehr
3. ganz nett aber hier fehlt die auflösung... solche bilder leben vom detail und die sind in diesem fall leider schon nicht mehr richtig drauf. rechts könnte man noch etwas abschneiden. lichtstimmung is cool.
4. langweilig
5. unscharf, langweilig
6. gute idee, aber die bearbeitung ist ned gut. hintergrund sehr unruhig, farbränder an den kanten. setz das bild nochmal zurück und versuch's irgendwie anders - am besten nur mit tonwertkurve. sättigung kann auch cool sein, wenn sie so niedrig is dass es fast schwarzweiß ist!

gruß air


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

sign, kann mich da zu 100% anschließen, wobei ich 6. eigentlich gar nicht schlecht finde wie es ist. 

EDIT: Ok habs mir in Groß nochmal angeschaut. Ich muss doch recht geben, der Hintergrund hat Farbränder, die scheise aussehen


----------



## Carvahall (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Danke, Danke!

3. ist leider ein 80% Auschnitt... Nächstes mal mit der Makrovorsatzlinse! Da komme ich näher ran als mit dem 28 sigma...
6. ist auch mit dem 28er sigma bei F/1.8. Aber ich werde versuchen das HDR noch anders zu gestalten...

mfg CRV


----------



## Air0r (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

makrovorsatzlinse bringt soo viel ned... für kleinvieh am besten n richtiges makroobjektiv. und tele verwenden, 28mm ist für makros viel zu wenig!


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Ich finde mein 75-300mm Canon mit Vorsatzlinsen sehr gut für Makros. Kommt an echte Makros natürlich nicht ran, und ab 4x wird das Bild Kontrastarm, aber eine gute Amateurmöglichkeit. Auf jeden Fall einfacher als Objektiv umdrehen und andere Späße.


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

also einen retro Ring werden ich mir demnöchst auch kaufen.
kostet nur ein paar €. als ich mien objektiv dran gehalten hab, war es schwer, klar, ber scharf hab ichs trotzdem bekommen...

und einen versuch ist es wert


----------



## Air0r (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

ringe sind eine gute idee. da ist kein glas drin, was das bild verschlechtert... habe selbst ringe, mit kontaktübertragung.


----------



## Carvahall (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Also ich finde die Makrolinse garnicht so schlecht. Hab die Raynox 250. Mit meinem 50-200 Tele ist sie ganz Okey.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2011)

Mit welchem kostenlosen Programm kann man gut Panorama-Bilder erstellen ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2011)

ich nutze immer CS5. Autopano Giga wurde mir auch schon mal ans Herz gelegt, hab es aber nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

CS5 ist ja auch kostenlos gell


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2011)

Ich finde aber keine Funktion in CS5, die mir das Erstellen von Panoramabildern erlaubt


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. August 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde aber keine Funktion in CS5, die mir das Erstellen von Panoramabildern erlaubt


 
Datei => Automatisieren => Photomerge


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2011)

Gefunden, danke


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> CS5 ist ja auch kostenlos gell


 
als Schüler/Studentenversion sinds man grade noch 200€. Für Hobbyfotografen (mit Berechtigung) eig erschwinglich.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

Ich sag jetzt mal nichts zum wahrscheinlichen Ursprung dieser Software...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2011)

Ähhh ich glaube das nennt man Verleugnung!


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

Das nennt sich Verleumdung was du meinst, und ich hab gesagt, "wahrscheinlich". Und seine Meinung äußern darf man hierzulande zum Glück noch immer. Denn erst nach einer kostenlosen Möglichkeit fragen, und dann SONNTAGS 13 1/2 Stunden später, ein Programm zu haben, was selbst für Studenten noch ~200€ kostet, ist doch geringfügig unrealistisch, oder meinst du nicht? Da darf man meiner Meinung nach schon gewisse Zweifel haben, ob da diese Version aus legalen Quellen stammt oder nicht, oder was meinst du?

Davon, das er nach eigenen Angaben 17 und Schüler ist, sprechen wir jetzt mal lieber nicht. Klar kann es sein, das er es sich "kurz" geholt hat, dann will ich aber tauschen  Bei mir wäre so was nicht drin gewesen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2011)

Ich kann's von hier aus nicht 100pro sagen, aber ich meine man kann es auch runterladen direkt von Adobe. Eine Lizenz kann man auch Sonntags bekommen. Das weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Ich habe Sonntags meine Schulbescheinigung abgeschickt und eine Stunde später bekam ich meinen Schlüssel.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

Kann ich auch nicht 100% gewiss sagen, daher habe ich ja auch "wahrscheinlichen Ursprung" geschrieben, denn die Sache hat schon ein gewisses Geschmäckle wie man bei uns sagt. Da sind Zweifel schon angebracht, und zum eigenen Besten, sollte man so etwas in einem ÖFFENTLICHEN Forum nicht sagen. Wenn ers gekauft hat, alles fein, aber wenn nicht, sollte er vielleicht mal seine Posts editieren  Besser ist das.


----------



## Triniter (1. September 2011)

@*stratocruiser

Klasse Bilder von den Gewittern.
*


----------



## Deimos (1. September 2011)

@*Triniter*

Deine Bilder sind auch der Hammer. Wie hast du die geschossen, insb. die Unterwasserfotos?

EDIT: btw solltest du meines Wissen davon absehen, die gleichen Bilder in beiden Threads zu posten. Meine ich mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Triniter (2. September 2011)

Also die ganzen Landschaftsbilder sag ich mal freihand, exifs müssten eigentlich immer drin sein. Da kommt es mehr drauf an den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen, also einen Tag mit den entsprechenden Bedingungen halt. Bei den beiden Sonnenuntergangsbildern sieht man das recht deutlich, durch die feinen Wolkenstrukturen verfärbt sich die untergehende Sonne deutlich schöner (beide Bilder sind am selben Tag am selben Ort entstanden, einmal gegen die Sonne einmal mit der Sonne) und die Spiegelungen auf dem See werden durch die leichten Wellen etwas spannender.
Das Bild mit der kleinen Tropeninsel lebt alleine vom Weitwinkeleffekt, da ist nichts besonderes dabei, evtl. noch die Tatsache das ich das Foto fast auf Bodenhöhe gemacht habe.

Die Unterwasserbilder sind mit einer Canon S90 und dem entsprechenden Unterwassergehäuse entstanden, hier liegt das Geheimnis mehr in der Nacharbeit, sprich den Blaukanal deutlich abschwächen weil der sonst bei Unterwasserbildern stark dominierend ist.


----------



## Deimos (2. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, aber eigentlich habe ich mehr dein Equipment gemeint  Schaue mal in die EXIFs, sofern dabei.

Merci!


----------



## Triniter (2. September 2011)

Vom Equipment her isses noch unspektakulärer, die beiden Unterwasserbilder wie gesagt Canon s90 mit dem entsprechenden Unterwassergehäuse, kein Blitz.

Die restlichen mit der D700 und entweder dem 12-24 von Sigma oder dem 24-120 von Nikon.


----------



## DPr (4. September 2011)

Negert. Nur Interessehalber. Hast Du am Hintergrund vom Bild mit der jungen Dame (die mit der Hand vorm Mund). Im Foto Modus meines Monitors seh ich da viele Stellen, wo man die Arbeit eines Pinsels vom EBV Programm vermuten kann??
Bis auf diese Störung (jedenfalls auf meinem Monitorbild) siehts ordentlich aus und die junge Frau kommt gut zur Geltung.


*stratocruiser*, solche Bilder sind mir bisher nicht gelungen - grmpf. 
Gratuliere dazu


----------



## negert (5. September 2011)

Vielen Dank. Das Bild wurde soweit an einem Kalibrierten Monitor bearbeitet. Ich hab selbst einen der recht genau übereinstimmt, (allerdings nicht per Spyder Kalibriert) weshab ich auch nicht 100%ig sagen kann, ob das jetzt nur bei dir so ist, oder ob ich bei der EDV geschlampt habe.

Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch wer was NEC/EIZO mässiges um das mal kurz anzuschauen. Auf alle fälle wurde das Bild 30x40 geprintet und auf den Ausdrücken, war nichts zu sehn


----------



## Patze (6. September 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Sony SAL-16105 16-105mm Standardzoom?


----------



## MESeidel (6. September 2011)

Gilt als sehr gut.
Kannst du generell nichts falsch machen.

Gleichwertige Alternativen:
Das Zeiss 16-80 hat noch etwas mehr Detail-Kontrast, schärfer bei Offen-Blende und ist minimal schneller (Blende).
Dafür halt nur bis 80mm.
Das kommende Sony 16-50 sowie Tamron 17-50 und Sigma 17-50 sind schnelle f/2.8 Objektive.
Aber dann ist bei 50mm schon Ende^^

[Tests]
Sony 16-105mm f/3.5-5.6 DT ( SAL-16105 ) - Review / Test Report
Sony DT 16-105mm F/3.5-5.6 review
[Beispielbilder]
Sony AF DT 16-105mm F3.5-5.6 SAL16105 - Dyxum forums - Page 1


----------



## joker105 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, kennt jemand ein paar coole Orte/Objekte zum fotografieren in Dresden? Ich fahr da nächste Woche hin.


----------



## Taitan (18. Oktober 2011)

Elbufer, Semperoper, Frauenkirche, neue Synagoge (moderne Architektur), deutsches Hygienemuseum, Zwinger etc..


----------



## joker105 (18. Oktober 2011)

Na das ist doch schon mal was, das sieht bestimmt auch im dunkeln super aus oder?


----------



## Taitan (19. Oktober 2011)

ja, bestimmt. Aber ich war noch nicht bei Dunkelheit in Dresden.


----------



## joker105 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich zeig dir die Bilder dann 

Ich werde auch mal die hässliche Seite Dresdens fotografieren, da gibt's bestimmt ein paar schöne verlassene Häuser und Ruinen.


----------



## Per4mance (6. April 2012)

hab hier seit Oktober ne Lumix TZ-10. bin nen absoluter Anfänger und das ist meine erste Digicam.

Fahr jetzt im Mai für 10 tage nach NY und will da natürlich gute Fotos machen. Tag, Nacht,  Dämmerung und längere Verschlusszeit für die Autolichter bei Nacht.

hab starke bedenken das die IA nur grottige Fotos macht.

hat wer nen paar grundlegende Tipps wie ich bessere Fotos mach ohne gleich nen Fotokurs zu machen.

also irgendwelche Pauschaleinstellungen wo  besser sind als IA und ich abspeichern kann?


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. April 2012)

Hi!

Wichtig für Dämmerung und Nacht: geringe ISO-Zahl (100) und ein Stativ. Und kein Blitz; der bringt eh' nicht allzu viel.
Ansonsten: mal vorher - also zu Hause - los ziehen und testen, testen, testen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. April 2012)

Hier Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen werden alle technischen Zusammenhänge gut erklärt.


----------



## Bagui (26. Juni 2012)

Was benutzt ihr denn so für Objektive zum Knipsen?
Fände ich mal interessant zu wissen, weil ich mein eine gute Cam haben ja viele aber das machts ja noch nicht ganz aus.
Also ich hab für meine D90 einmal ein Nikkor 18-105mm und ein altes 55mm Micro Nikkor für meine Makro Fotos. 
Neu hab ich mir jez mal ein Raynox Makro 150 Lense gekauft weil ich da so viel gutes drüber gehört habe und selbst das ganze mal testen wollte. 
Kann mir jemand eventuell ein gutes Objektiv im Tele-Bereich empfehlen, muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Original Nikkor sein. Tamron und Sigma´s sollen ja auch sehr gut sein


----------



## totovo (27. Juni 2012)

Da ist jetzt die frage wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest!
ohne die Angabe kommt ja praktisch alles in frage!


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage:

Wie bringe ich so n Effekt im beim Foto im Anhang hin?
Ist das nur ein hoher Kontrast?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2012)

Nachbearbeitet (Dynamik, Kontrast auf jedem Fall). Evtl von Anfang an Polfilter drauf.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juni 2012)

Bagui schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr denn so für Objektive zum Knipsen?
> Fände ich mal interessant zu wissen, weil ich mein eine gute Cam haben ja viele aber das machts ja noch nicht ganz aus.
> Also ich hab für meine D90 einmal ein Nikkor 18-105mm und ein altes 55mm Micro Nikkor für meine Makro Fotos.
> Neu hab ich mir jez mal ein Raynox Makro 150 Lense gekauft weil ich da so viel gutes drüber gehört habe und selbst das ganze mal testen wollte.
> Kann mir jemand eventuell ein gutes Objektiv im Tele-Bereich empfehlen, muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Original Nikkor sein. Tamron und Sigma´s sollen ja auch sehr gut sein


 
Kuck mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ad-stellt-sie-vor-eure-digitalen-kameras.html
Da sind, sofern unsere Kollegen alles aktuell halten, die Cams und Linsen aufgelistet.

Ich kann dir mal meine Linsen nennen:
Nikon D80
Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8
Sigma 50-150 EX HSM 2.8
Sigma 70-200 EX HSM 2.8
Tokina 12-24 4.0

Bilder dazu im Di oder Naturphotothread (musste ahlt suchen)


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Juni 2012)

Bagui schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand eventuell ein gutes Objektiv im Tele-Bereich empfehlen, muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Original Nikkor sein. Tamron und Sigma´s sollen ja auch sehr gut sein


Ein wirklich gutes Tele ist sicher das Nikkor 70-200 F2.8. Das lässt Nikon sich allerdings mit knapp €2000 auch gut bezahlen.

Ich nutze ebenfalls das Sigma 70-200 F2.8 an meiner D90 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das Objektiv ist wirklich gut und der Autofokus sehr schnell. Wenn es mal etwas mehr Brennweite sein soll, habe ich den dazu passenden 1.4x Tele-Konverter von Sigma. Inzwischen wird das Objektiv auch mit Bildstabilisator angeboten (OS).

Ebenfalls gut soll das Tamron 70-200mm F 2.8 sein. Der Autofokus soll aber etwas langsamer zu Werke gehen.

Weitere Objektive die ich nutze:

Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 VC
Tamron 24-135mm 3.5-5.6
Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 II APO EX DG Macro
Tamron 90mm 2.8 Makro Di SP AF 
Nikkor 28mm AI MF 2.8
Nikkor 50mm AI MF 1.4
Nikkor 50mm AF-S 1.4 G
Nikkor 10-24mm AF-S DX 3.5-4.5 G ED


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.
Wollte nicht extra nen thread aufmachen... 

Ich hab gestern mal meine 2 fahrräder fotografiert, leider hatte ich keine möglichkeit einen komplett einfarbigen hintergrund zu machen.
Hab es einfach vor die hauswand gestellt.
Gibt es für einen laien wie mich die möglichkeit, das fahrrad "auszuschneiden"?
Sprich das ich es einfach auf einem weißen, schwarzen oder sonst einen hintergrund einfügen kann?

Ich hab leider keinerlei programme für solche aktionen, sprich es müsste mit freeware oder irgendwelchen testversionen gehen...
Hier mal ein bild das ihr seht wovon ich rede.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2012)

Normalerweise machts man ja genau andersrum, man fotografiert das Objekt vor einem einfarbigen Hintergrund und anschließend fügt man ein Hintergrund der Wahl ein  

An einer Hauswand mit dunklem Boden wird es recht aufwendig sein das Fahrrad freizustellen. Ich kanns jedenfalls nicht


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. August 2012)

Ich hätte es gern vor nem einfarbigen hintergrund gemacht, im haus wäre es aber immer zu dunkel. So blieb mir nur die möglichkeit mit der wand.
Aber danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort.

Kannst du mir zufällig einen tipp geben für ein kostenloses einfaches bildbearbeitungsprogramm?
Möchte allgemein mal bisschen mit paar bildern rumprobieren.


----------



## mayo (5. August 2012)

paint.net ist ziemlich einfach aber recht ordentlich. Nicht ganz so umfangreich wie GIMP aber dafür Einsteiger freundlicher.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. August 2012)

Das geht eigentlich mit jedem Programm mit vernünftigem (Freihand) Auswahlwerkzeug. Also wie schon genannt, Paint, Gimp, oder Testversionen von Photshop bzw. Photoshop Elements.

Da eine Auswahlautomatik hier nicht viel treffen wird (dunker Boden und dunkle Teile am Rad) wird zumindest der untere Teil viel Handarbeit. Oben vor dem hellen Teil könnte auch eine Automatik greifen, dann muss man nur noch Feinkorrekturen machen.


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. August 2012)

Also paint.net hab ich jetzt mal kurz angeschaut.
Für freeware kann man da schon einiges machen, für mich als laie schon wieder viel zu viel. 
Wisst ihr zufällig ob es für das programm so ne art tutorial gibt was man da alles anstellen kann?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (5. August 2012)

Ich misch mich dann mal hier mit ein 
Da dein Bike viele gerade Linien hat und auch die Speichen nicht zu dünn sind ist es eigentlich kein Problem das Fahrrad per Pfad-Tool (in Gimp) freizustellen. Wenn du magst kann ich das heut Abend mal ebend für dich machen.

Jetzt mal zurück zu den Kameras: Kennt jemand gute und Bezahlbare Filtersets für Objektive mit 40,5mm Durchmesser? Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit diesen Makro-Linsen aus. Taugen die was oder ist das er Spielzeug?


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. August 2012)

Du darfst dich sehr gerne einmischen, vorallem mit solchen angeboten... 
Das wäre natürlich der hammer wenn das machen würdest!


----------



## FlyKilla (19. August 2012)

Ich habe ein wenig mit FDRTools gespielt. Kritik erwünscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sen1287 (19. August 2012)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zurück zu den Kameras: Kennt jemand gute und Bezahlbare Filtersets für Objektive mit 40,5mm Durchmesser? Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit diesen Makro-Linsen aus. Taugen die was oder ist das er Spielzeug?


 
b+w, hoya, hama ...

bin eher ein fan von hoya, gibts auch teilweise reduziert bei amazon.
für dich wäre wahrscheinlich ein adapter empfehlenswert.
kauf dir bloss nicht diese 0815 sets in der bucht, die kannst total vergessen


----------



## DPr (21. August 2012)

Dann aber nicht HAMA. Die Firma kauft von unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Man kann eine gute Ware erhalten aus Hoya Beständen oder auch eine Krücke von Filter aus billigster asiatischer Hinterhofproduktion.

Hoya bietet unterschiedliche Qualitäten bei den Filtern an.


Die Macrovorsatzlinsen können ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Gegen richtige Macroobjektive werden sie im direkten Vergleich aber immer noch etwas verlieren (beim Objektiv sind alle Linsen auf einander abgestimmt und berechnet. Die Vorsatzlinse ist da universal gehalten).
Zum Einstieg lohnt sich die Macrovorsatzlinse aber alle mal.
Ich benutz Zwischenringe dafür. Macht auch spaß 


Natur-Makro  Link mit Vergleichen der Macromöglichkeiten.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (22. August 2012)

Zwischenringe hatte ich auch schon überlegt, allerdings gibt es soweit ich weiß keine für das Nikon 1 Bajonett. Also werden es wohl doch die Makrolinsen, die gibt es wenigstens in 40,5mm.
Bei den Filtern werde ich wohl bis nächstes Jahr warten, inzwischen schon genug Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## Bagui (16. September 2012)

Leute ich such ein Weitwinkel für meine D90, könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen.
Preis, naja so günstig wie möglich, falls jemand noch eins zu Hause übrig hat und es günstig abgeben möchte einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2012)

Bagui schrieb:


> Leute ich such ein Weitwinkel für meine D90, könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen.
> Preis, naja so günstig wie möglich, falls jemand noch eins zu Hause  übrig hat und es günstig abgeben möchte einfach bei mir melden.


 
Habe an der D80 ein Tokina 12-24 f4.
Es gibt aber mittlerweile einen Nachfolger.
Ich bin mit meinem Exemplar zufrieden.

Hier mal ein paar Bsp-Bilder die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe / hier schon mal Online waren:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (16. September 2012)

Die Bilder sprechen nicht gerade für das Objektiv,
Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß es nicht am Objektiv selbst liegt.


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Die Bilder sprechen nicht gerade für das Objektiv,
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß es nicht am Objektiv selbst liegt.


 Stell doch bitte DEINE Empfehlung auf die Frage von Bagui hier ein.


----------



## pixelflair (16. September 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Die Bilder sprechen nicht gerade für das Objektiv,
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß es nicht am Objektiv selbst liegt.


 

wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Bagui (16. September 2012)

Danke yappi für deine Antwort. Finde es relativ teuer wenn jemand noch ein etwas günstigeres kennt wäre das nett aber schonmal danke für die Mühe


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2012)

Dann sag mal was du bereit bist auszugeben Bagui...
Ich kann von meiner Seite aus das genannte Tokina erwähnen.
In der ColorFoto kam es, als ich gekauft habe, immer gut weg. Vor allem im Blick auf Preis/Leistung
Mehr geht immer - kostet aber auch.
Günstiger geht auch, keine Frage. Aber ob es dann die Leistung hat, die du suchst?

Kannst ja mal in der Bucht oder im Marketplace vom Fluss kucken ob du es in deinem Preisbereich gebraucht kriegst.

Ansonsten noch als Vorschlag:
Tamron 10-24 F3,5-4,5
Neu bei Amazon ~420€

Und wenn ich bei Amazon nach "Weitwinkelobjektiv für Nikon" suche (und Nikon als Anschluss anhake) bist du mit dem Preis gut dabei - wie die Leistung aussieht kann ich dir aber NICHT sagen.
Bei Walimex oder Cosina als Alternative würde ich aber lieber mehr investieren.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. September 2012)

Da gibt es so einige UWW zu nennen. Welche davon günstig sind, musst Du selber entscheiden. 

Außer den beiden von der_yappi genannten, bieten alle Hersteller UWW für Crop-Cameras an. 

Sigma AF 8-16mm 4.5-5.6 DC HSM
Sigma AF 10-20mm 3.5 EX DC HSM
Sigma 10-20mm 4-5,6 EX DC HSM
Tokina AF 11-16mm/2.8 DX (ist wohl sehr beliebt)
Nikon AF-S DX 10-24mm 3.5-4.5G ED
Das Nikon nutze ich selber an meiner D90. Ein absolutes Top-Objektiv, hat allerdings auch seinen Preis.

Im DSLR-Forum gibt es jede Menge Vergleiche und Testberichte/Usererfahrungen gerade im Bereich UWW. Es lohnt sich, da auch einmal reinzuschauen. Z.B. hier

LG


----------



## Bagui (17. September 2012)

Ach der_yappi ich hatte mich ein wenig verguckt, gibt ja auch Normalobjektive von Nikon, und die sind ja viel günstiger als die Weitwinkel, deswegen war ich von den Preisen irritiert.
Aber das Sigma 10-20 von Schrauberopi sowie dein Tamron sind denke ich mal schon gute Kandidaten. Das Nikon 10-24 muss ja auch der Burner sein, aber für den Anfang soll das ganze nicht so teuer sein 

Taugt sowas auch Klick


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2012)

Bagui schrieb:


> Ach der_yappi ich hatte mich ein wenig verguckt, gibt ja auch Normalobjektive von Nikon, und die sind ja viel günstiger als die Weitwinkel, deswegen war ich von den Preisen irritiert.
> Aber das Sigma 10-20 von Schrauberopi sowie dein Tamron sind denke ich mal schon gute Kandidaten. Das Nikon 10-24 muss ja auch der Burner sein, aber für den Anfang soll das ganze nicht so teuer sein
> 
> Taugt sowas auch Klick


 
Die von Schrauberopi und mir genannten Objektive sind Zooms.
Dein verlinktes ist eine Festbrennweite.
Darüber musst du dir im klaren sein.
Dagegen spricht nix.

Aber wenn eine FB für dich in Frage kommt:
Nikkor AF-S 50mm
Nikkor AF-S 35mm
Wobei die letztgenannte Linse eher von der Brennweite passt.

Meine persönliche Empfehlung bleibt aber das 12-24er Tokina


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. September 2012)

Die 35mm sind an einer Kamera mit FX-Sensor sicher auch ein leichter Weitwinkel. An Deiner Kamera entspricht es durch den Crop-Faktor von 1.5 einem Objektiv mit 52,5mm. Also ziemlich genau der sogen. Normalbrennweite 50mm. Weitwinkelobjektive für die D90 haben ab ca. 10mm bis ca.24mm Brennweite. Das würde an einer Vollformatkamera 15-36mm entsprechen.

Wenn Du ein wirklich gutes und lichtstarkes Objektiv von 17-50mm also leichter Weitwinkel bis 50mm suchst, kann ich Dir das Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 mit oder ohne VC (Bildstabilisator) sehr empfehlen. Für den Preis wird es schwer, etwas besseres zu finden. Sigma hat glaube ich noch ein Ähnliches im Programm. Falls es für Dich in Frage kommt, die Objektive werde sehr oft auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt angeboten.


----------



## Bagui (17. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die von Schrauberopi und mir genannten Objektive sind Zooms.
> Dein verlinktes ist eine Festbrennweite.
> Darüber musst du dir im klaren sein.
> Dagegen spricht nix.
> ...



Die zwei hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, konnte aber nicht so viel damit anfangen, daher kam ja meine Frage hier auf. 
Das Tamron sieht auch gut aus und preislich wär das noch voll im Rahmen und evtl sogar besser geeignet, denke ich


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2012)

Das 17-50er Tamron haben hier einige. An Canon und Nikon.
Ist mMn ne gute Allround / Immerdrauf Linse.
Einfach mal im DI-Thread kucken.
Sigma hat ein ähnliches Objektiv im Angebot. Einfach bei Amazon kucken. Den Vorgänger hab ich als Immerdrauf (18-50 EX 2.8)


----------



## Bagui (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss nochmal kurz nerven.
das hier passt das überhaupt an meine D90, weil da D Objektivbajonett steht. 
Gibt es dann auch ein welches passt?!
klick wie siehts mit dem aus, sollte eigentlich auch gehen oder???
Danke schonmal


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2012)

Sollten eigentlich beide passen.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sollten eigentlich beide passen.


 Wenn du die (wie verlinkt) beim großen Fluss bestellst und dort das Nikon-Modell im Dropdown angewählt ist sollte das eig. ohne Probs funzen.
Ansonsten halt reklamieren und dem Händler / Amazon sagen, sie sollens ins richtige Bajonett umtauschen.

Ich seh da aber, wie nfs, keine Probleme


----------



## Low (27. November 2012)

Überlege mir eine Canon EOS 650D, ist denke ein sehr gutes Einsteigermodell.
Eventuell auch die Canon EOS 1100D, hab seit dem Studium nicht wirklich Zeit um paar Stunden zu arbeiten.^^


----------



## target2804 (9. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Überlege mir eine Canon EOS 650D, ist denke ein sehr gutes Einsteigermodell.
> Eventuell auch die Canon EOS 1100D, hab seit dem Studium nicht wirklich Zeit um paar Stunden zu arbeiten.^^



Die 1100D ist halt die kleinste Einsteigerkamera. Sie fühlt sich auch überhaupt nicht hochwertig an, wenn man sie in der Hand hat. Aber du könntest dir doch die 600D kaufen, liegt in der Mitte zw. 650D und 1100D.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2012)

Damit alle Fotofreunde an Weihnachten etwas zum Lachen haben... 

Viel Spaß damit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpqArbgMayA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Weis jemand ob man bei der Casio Exilim EX-Z75 nen RAW Mode aktivieren kann?

Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Air0r (21. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man bei der Casio Exilim EX-Z75 nen RAW Mode aktivieren kann?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie?


 
CASIO z60 and z75 Service menu combo found.: Casio Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## dome001 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich habe einen EOS 600D, da wollte ich fragen ob jemand auch schon mal Probleme mit den Handflächen hatte.
Ich habe Sie jetzt fast 1 Jahr und habe Ca. 7000 Fotos gemacht und jetzt fangen die Handfläche langsam abzufallen.

Bringt es was Sie einzuschicken ?


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2013)

kannst die nicht selbst kleben?
gegen verschleis gibts keine garantie


----------



## dome001 (22. Januar 2013)

Welchen Kleber würdest Du da nehem ich habe Angst das sich das Plastik komplett auflöst.


----------



## totovo (23. Januar 2013)

plastikkleber?


----------



## target2804 (23. Januar 2013)

Den hätte ich auch genommen  bei eBay gibt's bestimmt die Grips für die Kamera zu kaufen. Dann nimmst den besagten Plastikkleber und klebst es an


----------



## Hideout (23. Januar 2013)

dome001 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen EOS 600D, da wollte ich fragen ob jemand auch schon mal Probleme mit den Handflächen hatte.
> Ich habe Sie jetzt fast 1 Jahr und habe Ca. 7000 Fotos gemacht und jetzt fangen die Handfläche langsam abzufallen.
> 
> Bringt es was Sie einzuschicken ?


 Deine Handflächen fangen an abzufallen? Damit solltest du besser mal zum Arzt 
Wie wäre es mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber der klebt sehr gut auch Gummi und  glasfaserverstärkte Kunststoffe (wie bei der 600D) 
Glaube kaum das Canon das auf Garantie repariert.


----------



## dome001 (23. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe hoffe das es länger Hält als der Original Kleber


----------



## der_yappi (7. Februar 2013)

Wer hat ein Prisma und kann das mal nachmachen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3YpiFCGZRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## target2804 (7. Februar 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wer hat ein Prisma und kann das mal nachmachen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hab mir genau das vor 20min angeschaut^^ ich werde mir eins kaufen


----------



## totovo (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Typ macht mich immer wieder fertig 

der ist / tut so schusselig...
was der schon für Werte vernichtet hat


----------



## Balomanja (7. Februar 2013)

Vom 300mm L (jetzt ja ein Becher) über verschiedene Bodys ....Viele Tausend Euro


----------



## der_yappi (7. Februar 2013)

Hat wahrscheinlich nen guten Sponsor 

So wie der die orig. Nikkore und Canons lobt.
Und immer doppeldeutig fährt: Canon-Gurt an der Nikon - Nikon-Gurt an der Canon


----------



## Domowoi (9. Februar 2013)

Er arbeitet für eine Firma, die Kameras verkauft. Er muss sich also kaum Gedanken über den Preis der Kameras machen. Außerdem bekommt die Firma mit den Videos ja wieder einen Teil der Kosten zurück.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2013)

DigitalRev mit Light Painting.

Viel Spaß beim ankucken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFgwVFIyBx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2013)

Was würde eigentlich rauskommen wenn man Edelkompakte, Bridgekamera und Einsteiger DSLR (oder auch DSLMs) mit Kitobjektiv vergleicht?


----------



## Domowoi (13. Februar 2013)

Kommt sehr auf die Kriterien an mit denen man die beiden vergleicht. In manchen Aspekten nehmen sie sich vielleicht wenig aber in anderen gibt es einen klaren Gewinner.
Ein Beispiel um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine.

1. Akkulaufzeit: Weil man auch bei den teureren Kompakten einen Bildschirm braucht um zu sehen was man gerade fotografiert brauch die Kompakte viel mehr Strom und hat normalerweise auch einen bauartbedingt kleineren Akku. Die G12 von meinem Kumpel hält so etwa 400 Bilder ohne den Akku zu laden. Meine 1000D hält eher so 1800. (ohne Blitz, ohne Rückschauzeit, ohne Bildstabi).

2. Vom Anmachen bis zum tatsächlichen Auslösen dauert es bei einer DSLR unter einer Sekunde. Bei einer Kompakten je nach Modell eher 4-5 Sekunden.

3. Von der Portabilität gewinnt die Kompakte muss ich nichts dazu sagen.

4. Je nach den Umständen (Licht, Rauschen, ...) kann die Bildqualität von teureren Kompakten (auch genannt Bridge-Kameras, weil sie die Spanne zwischen Knipse und DSLR brücken) so nah an die DSLRs herankommen, dass man den Unterschied nur noch im direkten Vergleich sieht.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Von der Bildquali kommen die neuen fast hin und gewinnen sowohl Preis als auch Portabilität, aber in anderen Aspekten kann auch die beste Kompakte die Regeln der Physik nicht austricksen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2013)

Mir geht es vor allem um die Bildqualität, das die Kompaktheit andere Nachteile mit sich bringt ist mir auch klar.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2013)

Was verstehst Du denn unter Edelkompakte? Die hier dürfte die meisten DSLRs locker in die Tasche stecken.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2013)

Nein die nicht und auch keine RX1.
Vollformat Sensor in einer Kompakten
Als Beispiele:  Fuji X10, Olympus XZ-1(2), Samsung EX2F, (Sony RX100) und Sigma DP (Merill). In Klammern stehe die die mir aktuell zu teuer sind.


----------



## MESeidel (13. Februar 2013)

@turbosnake 

leider kenne ich mich zu wenig mit aktuellen Modellen aus um was fachliches zu schrieben.
Spiegellose Systemkameras sind auch keine Alternative?
NEX und m4/3s decken auch viele Nutzungsszenarien sehr gut ab.
Und man hat halt doch noch die Option mal weiteres Zubehör zu kaufen.



Domowoi schrieb:


> 2. Vom Anmachen bis zum tatsächlichen Auslösen dauert es bei einer DSLR unter einer Sekunde. Bei einer Kompakten je nach Modell eher 4-5 Sekunden.


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Einschalten und Aufwachen aus Standby.

Besonders das Einschalten dauert bei einigen DSLR auch einige Sekunden.
Das hat mich so schockiert, als ich das erste mal die EOS 7D in der Hand hatte und von meiner gewohnt war sie immer aus/an zu schalten.
Es mag aber auch noch schlechtere geben, nichts gegen Canon^^

Aufwachen aus dem Standby ist selbst bei vielen günstigen Kameras quasi sofort.
Kann man nicht auf die Klasse verallgemeinern.
Kommt ganz auf das Modell an.



Domowoi schrieb:


> 4. Je nach den Umständen (Licht, Rauschen, ...) kann die Bildqualität von teureren Kompakten (auch genannt Bridge-Kameras, weil sie die Spanne zwischen Knipse und DSLR brücken) so nah an die DSLRs herankommen, dass man den Unterschied nur noch im direkten Vergleich sieht.


Bridge ist eine eigene Klasse.
Mittlerweile gibt es die kaum noch.
Das war mal ein Boom so 2000-2006, vielleicht.
Bestes Beispiel ist die Sony DSC-R1.
Das Objektiv ist so perfekt gerechnet (und APS-C Sensor btw), dass sie auch moderne Einstiegs-DSLRs noch alt aussehen lässt.
Aber dann hat Sony die DSLR Sparte von Konice-Minolta übernommen und lange keine Enthusiast Kompakten mehr gebracht.
Die (aktuellen) High End Kompakten und Messsucher-Kamers sind eigentlich keine Bridge-Kameras.

Und es gibt auch Kompakte mit großem Sensor.
z.B Canon Powershow G1 X (zwischen M/3s und APS-C), Sony RX1 (Kleinbild VF) und Andere die turbosnake nennt...
Dabei ist sind bei den Enthusiast Kompakten die Objektive meist sehr gut gerechnet.
Besser als die Kit Objektive von DSLRs unter 1000€ so wie so.

Und das ist der Knackpunkt.
Um alles aus einer DSLR raus zu holen braucht man einfach ein sehr gutes Objektiv.
Gut es gibt auch Festbrennweiten (und einzelne Zooms) aus den 80ern, die das gleiche leisten wie moderne Modelle.
Und da kann man eines sparen, wenn man sich in seinem Bajonett auskennt.
Aber wenn du heute in den Laden gehst und zum gleichen Preis eine Enthusiast Kompakte udn eine DSLR kaufst wirst du mit der DSLR die schlechteren Bilder machen.



Domowoi schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Von der Bildquali kommen die neuen fast hin und gewinnen sowohl Preis als auch Portabilität, aber in anderen Aspekten kann auch die beste Kompakte die Regeln der Physik nicht austricksen.


Ja eine DSLR auch nicht.


Viele (auch moderne) Zooms sind bestenfalls suboptimal.
Einige Festbrennweiten glänzen auch erst 1 oder 2 Stufen abgeblendet.
die kleinsten DSLRs Modelle aller Hersteller verwenden meistens nicht die neusten Sensor-Generationen
wie schon erwähnt haben manche Enthusiast Kompakten Sensoren kaum kleiner als APS-C (die Sony RX1 mal außen vor weil preislich eben auch Vollformat^^)
Ganz zu schweigen davon dass die winzigen dunklen Sucher vieler (aller?) DSLR unter Enthusiast Level (D7000, 60D) auch nicht besser sind als Live-View vom Bildschirm.


----------



## Domowoi (13. Februar 2013)

Ich kann nur von der G12 von meinem Kumpel sprechen, weil ich die schon in echt gesehen habe und meine Fotos vergleichen konnte.

Bei ausreichenden Lichtverhältnissen kam sie meiner Einsteiger DSLR absolut hinterher. Je schlechter das Licht war, desto mehr Rauschen wurde sichtbar. Schneller als bei meiner Kamera. Die G12 nimmt auch im RAW Format aus, was auch in der Nachbearbeitung (mit der entsprechenden Software) die selben Möglichkeiten wie meine bietet.

Lange Rede kurzes Kinn : Von der Bildqualität können viele Edelknipsen schon mit den Einsteiger DSLRs mithalten, ABER: schau Dich am besten mal nach Läden um, in denen du die Kameras ausprobieren kannst. In München der Foto Video Sauter, aber in anderen Stätten kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist/war der Preis der Objektive, aber bei den NEX kann man ja auch alte manuelle Objektive nutzen.
Da die deutlich billiger sind, wäre das bei einer Systemkamera die Lösung.

Deswegen bin ich überhaupt auf die Edelkompakten gekommen, weil DSLR nur mit Kitobjektiv ist imo sinnlos.


----------



## Domowoi (16. Februar 2013)

Die Objektive sind meiner Meinung nach sowohl die größte Stärke als auch Schwäche von DSLRs. Zum einen sind sie sauteurer umständlich und schwierig zum tragen. Auf der anderen Seite können sie eine Kamera innerhalb von wenigen Handgriffen komplett verwandeln. Z.B. von 200mm Zoom mit durchgehender Lichtstärke von 2,8 zur Macro Linse, die bis 1:1 auflösen kann. Wenn man es sich leisten kann und auch Spaß and der Technik und Verwendung einer solchen Kamera hat dann auf jeden Fall DSLR, wenn man aber wie Du sowieso nicht viel mehr Geld ausgeben möchte als die Kamera kostet ist man wohl mit einer Edelkompakten besser aufgehoben.

Von allen Beiträgen die Du bis jetzt geschrieben hast würde ich Dir zur Edelkompakten raten. Letztendlich gibt es für beide Seiten gute Argumente und beide Lösungen werden Dich vermutlich glücklich machen, aber ich denke die Edelkompakte ist für Dich besser.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2013)

Bevor ich irgendwas weiteres sage, aber ich mal Kameras in die Hand genommen. Das waren: Canon G15, Sony NEX F3, Sony a37 und eine Nikon 3200.
Dabei sind mir ein paar Sachen aufgefallen:
-Den Vorteil das die Kameras klein sind bringt den Nachteil nimmt das sie etwas schwerer zu halten sind. Fält bei der F3 durch das große Objektiv mehr auf als bei der G15
- Ich zweifle sehr daran ob ich ohne vernüftigen Sucher zufrieden bin, auch weil die Tendenz eher zu nein geht will ich mir sowas nicht kaufen. 
  Der der G15 taugt schonmal garnichts und soviele mit gibt es dann auch nicht
-Die kleinen DSLR sind nicht mal so groß wie ich das vermutet habe, aber sie kamen mir etwas klein vor für meine Hände
Und mit den Suchern war ich auch nicht so ganz zufrieden, aber ich weiß nicht ob das an meine Brille lag, am Sucher selber oder daran das er verstellt war.
Vermuten  tue ich ersteres.

Man erkauft sich also immer einen Nachteil und Vorteil zusammen und ich weiß nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Bagui (12. April 2013)

Hab nochmal eine Frage, wollte dafür nicht nen neuen thread eröffnen. 
Für den Makrobereich hab ich ein 40mm Objektiv an meiner D90. 
Ich würde gerne auch ein paar Aufnahmen machen ohne sooo nah ran zu müssen.
Ich hab hier zwar 2 schlaue DSLR Bücher aber die geben mir keine ausreichenden Antworten.
Es gibt ja so Zwischenringe für Objektive hier
Damit kann ich ja, wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe, die Entfernung zum Objekt vergrößern. 
Könnte ich so aus meinem 40mm ein "größeres" machen, also 60mm, 80mm oder so?
Hintergrund ist einfach der das ich dieses Objektiv sehr gerne mag und bis jetzt für mich sehr gute Fotos machen konnte. 
Nur will ich nicht noch so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und noch ein Makro kaufen. 
Also ginge das mit den Zwischenringen und wäre das eine gute Alternative?
Grüße Bagui


----------



## target2804 (15. April 2013)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe verändert ein Zwischenring quasi die Brennweite, da der Abstand von Linse zu Sensor großer wird. Wenn du bei einem 40mm objektiv einen 20mm Zwischenring einbaust, hast du quasi 60mm Brennweite. Der Mindestabstand von Kamera zum Objekt müsste sich wohl vergrößern.


----------



## MESeidel (23. April 2013)

Nein die Brennweite bleibt gleich.
Die Naheinstellgrenze sinkt und die (maximale) Vergrößerung steigt.
Nebenbei verliert man auch die Fokussierung in's unendliche.

Bei Telekonvertern erhöht sich die Brennweite.

Lens Magnification and Depth of Field Calculator


----------



## totovo (25. April 2013)

Die Ähnlichkeit ist schon verblüffend, oder? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaggerbagger (24. Juli 2013)

Mal so eine Frage an die Profis.
Was würde sich lohnen als Upgrade von Nikon D3100?

Hatte entweder die D5200 oder die D7100 im Auge.
Oder ganz andere Empfehlung? Sollte aber bei Nikon bleiben, damit ich die vorhandenen Objektive weiterhin nutzen kann.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage an die Profis.
> Was würde sich lohnen als Upgrade von Nikon D3100?
> 
> Hatte entweder die D5200 oder die D7100 im Auge.
> Oder ganz andere Empfehlung? Sollte aber bei Nikon bleiben, damit ich die vorhandenen Objektive weiterhin nutzen kann.


 
Was hast du als Linsen im Bestand?
Für was hast du deine 3100er bisher genutzt?
Ist ein Batteriegriff wichtig oder eher nicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte mir demnächst eine Canon 650D kaufen. 
Nun gibt es ja auch schon wieder ein "Nachfolger/Refresh", die 700D. Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, ist die eine verbesserte 650D (wenn auch nur im Detail) oder? Also die 650D macht nichts besser aus dem Preis, richtig? 

Wie siehts da mit den Kitobjektiv aus, die 700D hat ja eins was zum filmen sein soll oder? Mein Schwerpunkt liegt eher auf Fotografie, wie verhält sich da die Bildqualität zwischen den beiden Kitlinsen? Wenn die 700D auch da gleichwertig oder besser ist, dann nehm ich lieber das neue Modell


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2013)

Das 18-55 STM und 18-135 STM ist jeweils besser als der Vorgänger. Ob du die 650D oder 700D nimmst entscheidet rein dein Portmonait. Ist Geldmacherei mmn.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2013)

Naja die 60FPS vs 30 FPS im Liveview finde ich schon nett, soviel nehmen sich die beiden ja nun nicht vom Preis. 

Dann nehme ich die 700D!


----------



## Sixxer (24. Juli 2013)

Frage: wozu braucht man 60 Bilder pro Sekunde?  Ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2013)

Es geht um die Videofunktion . Die 650D macht mit SPiegel glaube 6B/s.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juli 2013)

Die 60 Bilder/Sekunde erleichtern es, eine Zeitlupenaufnahme anzufertigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es geht um die Videofunktion . Die 650D macht mit SPiegel glaube 6B/s.


 
Nein gehts nicht, beide machen bei 1080p maximal 30 FPS. 

Es geht darum wie der Touchscreen (also das Display an sich) ist. Bei der 700D hat das Display 60 FPS, was einfach ruckelfreier und smoother /flimmerfreier ist als 30 FPS. Kein Killerfeature, aber schön aktuelle Technik zu haben. 

Sie hat noch andere Vorteile, das Einstellungsrad ist hochwertiger/griffiger und dazu auch 360° drehbar ohne Unterbrechung. Auch der Touchscreen ist nun kapazitiv was eine tolle Sache ist. Und das STM Objektiv ist wirklich nett, nen ticken Schärfer und natürlich unheimlich leise, dazu soll es hochwertiger sein. Das STM + 650D kostet mehr als eine 700D mit STM im Kit. Achja und die Bildeffekte werden nun schon live angezeigt bevor das Foto überhaupt geschossen wurde, also die Effekte werden live berechnet als Vorschau. Nicht viel was nun anders ist, aber wenn man noch keine DSLR hat, lohnt es sich eher zur 700D zu greifen


----------



## Sixxer (24. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> aber wenn man noch keine DSLR hat, lohnt es sich eher zur 700D zu greifen


Also ich meine wenn man noch keine hat heist es erstmal lernen!
Vom Filmen hat noch keiner fotografieren gelernt. Und eine DSLR will beherrscht werden wenn ich noch keine hatte. Es sei denn ich knipse only Auto. Aber da reicht ein Handy. Na dann viel Spaß beim Filmen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2013)

Ach, man kommt irgendwann durcheinander. Aber noch sinnfreier... Um die Briefmarke und das Histogramm anzugucken darf es ruhig ruckeln .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Also ich meine wenn man noch keine hat heist es erstmal lernen!
> Vom Filmen hat noch keiner fotografieren gelernt. Und eine DSLR will beherrscht werden wenn ich noch keine hatte. Es sei denn ich knipse only Auto. Aber da reicht ein Handy. Na dann viel Spaß beim Filmen.


 
Ich habe momentan keine DSLR, hatte aber schon eine. Eine 1000D damals, jetzt möchte ich wieder eine. Wer sagt das ich filmen möchte?

Außerdem würde ich auch einen DSLR Anfänger lieber zu einer 650D/700D raten als zu einem absoluten Einsteigermodell wie die 1100D/1000D, da man bereits sehr schnell Funktionen/Eigenschaften der etwas teureren Modelle vermisst. Und da man eine DSLR lange besitzt, spart man da am falschen Ende. Bzw "lernen" tut man eh erst mit einer DSLR. Wenn ich Kompaktkameras in der Hand habe, bekomme ich ne Krise, vieles geht nicht was bei einer DSLR geht. Und ein Anfänger macht mit einer DSLR nicht schlechtere Fotos als mit einer Billig Kompakten, eher im Gegenteil. Aber darum ging es auch grad nicht. 

Mir ging es nur darum was mehr Sinn macht, eine 650D oder 700D, und wenn das Kitobjektiv (18-55) noch besser als beim Vorgänger ist, dann ist mir der Aufpreis wert, auch die netten Gimmicks bzw aktuelle Technik mag ich gern haben. Dein Post klingt mehr danach das du es anderen nicht gönnst eine nicht ganz billige DSLR zu kaufen.



Btw, welches Makro-Objektiv mit 90-110mm Brennweite würdet ihr empfehlen so bis 400€? 

Dieses Tamron wird oft empfohlen:

http://geizhals.de/tamron-objektiv-sp-af-90mm-2-8-di-makro-1-1-fuer-canon-272ee-a117238.html

Hat jemand das Teil und kann sagen ob es sich lohnt oder eher nicht? Jemand eine Alternative parat mit Testbericht oder Vergleich zum Tamron? 
2.8er Blende sollte es haben. Und ganz so dicht möchte ich nicht ran, aber auch nicht zu weit weg, denke mit 90-110mm bin ich gut dabei.


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das Tamron an meiner Nikon und finde es richtig gut. Der Autofokus ist aber extrem langsam. Zumindest für Nikon gibt es inzwischen ein Nachfolgemodell mit VC (Stabi). Ob der AF schneller ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Beispielfotos von mir kannst du unter anderem im Naturfotografiethread finden.
Es kommt darauf an, was Du fotografieren möchtest. Für Insekten ist mir das Tamron oft zu kurz. Man muss einfach zu dicht ran, für einen großen Abbildungsmaßstab. Hier würde ich das Sigma 150mm Makro empfehlen. Das neue mit Stabi ist sehr teuer, das ältere Modell (ohne os) ist auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt relativ günstig zu finden. Ein auch von Profis gerne genutztes Objektiv, welches auch noch einen schnellen AF besitzt. 




			
				jaggerbagger schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so eine Frage an die Profis.
> Was würde sich lohnen als Upgrade von Nikon D3100?
> 
> Hatte entweder die D5200 oder die D7100 im Auge.
> Oder ganz andere Empfehlung? Sollte aber bei Nikon bleiben, damit ich die vorhandenen Objektive weiterhin nutzen kann.


Bei der Auswahl ganz klar die 7100. Die hat insgesamt die deutlich bessere Ausstattung. Das kann man aber in jedem Testbericht nachlesen. Vor allem können auch Objektive ohne eigenem Motor genutzt werden, sie hat ein zweites Wahlrad (eines für Blende, eines für die Verschluszeit- dürftes du an der 3100 auch vermissen), ein zweites Display und vieles mehr. Ach ja, der Autofokus ist absolute Spitze. Als preisgünstigere Alternative würde ich eine D7000 vorschlagen.

Wenn ich mir allerdings in Deiner Signatur so die Objektive ansehe (18-55 und 55-300), denke ich, dass Dein Geld besser in Objektive angelegt werden sollte. Du wirst dadurch die Bildqualität erheblich mehr verbessern, als durch den Kauf einer neuen Kamera. Schau dir mal das Tamron 17-50 oder das Sigma 17-70 an. Es kann natürlich auch das Nikon 17-55 F/2.8 sein.  Als Tele würde ich ein Tamron 70-300 mit VC empfehlen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2013)

Uhh ne das Sigma ist mal eben doppelt so teuer, zumindenst finde ich bei Geizhals nur das mit Bildstabi. Gebraucht kaufe ich nicht gern, oft gibt es einen guten Grund warum die Leute die Objektive loswerden wollen (schlechter AF, laut, verschmutzt etc).


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich filmen möchte?


Ich nicht. Es stand nur die Frage im Raum wozu 60 FPS an einer DSLR. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich auch einen DSLR Anfänger  lieber zu einer 650D/700D raten als zu einem absoluten Einsteigermodell  wie die 1100D/1000D, da man bereits sehr schnell  Funktionen/Eigenschaften der etwas teureren Modelle  vermisst.


Verstehe ich nicht. Deine Aussage implementiert das der  Anfänger keine DSLR bisher hatte. Wie soll er jemals die Funktionen und  Eigenschaften hochpreisiger Modelle vermissen wenn er denn nicht mal  die 1000- er Reihe kennt.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und ein Anfänger macht mit einer DSLR nicht  schlechtere Fotos als mit einer Billig Kompakten, eher im  Gegenteil.


Das glaube ich kaum. Wobei das "bessere" Foto eher der Kamera zu verdanken ist weniger dem Abdrücker.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dein Post klingt mehr danach das du es  anderen nicht gönnst eine nicht ganz billige DSLR zu kaufen.


Nein.

btt

Ich würde grundsätzlich in hochwertigere Optiken investieren. Gerade bei Makros. Etwa das Canon EF 100-f2.8L IS USM. Oder vergleichbar gute von Drittherstellern.


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

Nikkor 18-55 & 55-300 bis jetzt
NUtzung für Fotografie hauptsächlich. Landschaften und Portraits.
Batteriegriff ist wichtig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Es stand nur die Frage im Raum wozu 60 FPS an einer DSLR. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Nochmal, die 60FPS ist quasi die Hz Zahl des Displays, nicht mehr, nicht weniger! Hat nix mit filmen zutun. 



Sixxer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Deine Aussage implementiert das der  Anfänger keine DSLR bisher hatte. Wie soll er jemals die Funktionen und  Eigenschaften hochpreisiger Modelle vermissen wenn er denn nicht mal  die 1000- er Reihe kennt.



Kein Problem, erkläre ich dir! 
Ich selber hatte die 1000D. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich daher sagen, das man sehr schnell sich ärgert soviel Geld in eine Kamera gesteckt zu haben, weil man einfach zu schnell Funktionen vermisst oder Eigenschaften des höherpreisigen Modells. Eine 1000D/1100D ist nichts ganzes und nichts halbes. Dann lieber nochmal 1-200 drauflegen und mehr/länger Freude an der Kamera haben. 



Sixxer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum. Wobei das "bessere" Foto eher der Kamera zu verdanken ist weniger dem Abdrücker.



Natürlich der Kamera. Eine DSLR wird auf "Auto" wesentlich bessere Bilder liefern als eine Kompakte auf "Auto". Dazu eignet sich eine Kompakte nicht zum lernen, (eine Handyknipse schon gar nicht) weil zu viele Einstellungen fehlen. Im Endeffekt lernst du dann 2x, statt einmal richtig.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Juli 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:
			
		

> Nikkor 18-55 & 55-300 bis jetzt
> NUtzung für Fotografie hauptsächlich. Landschaften und Portraits.
> Batteriegriff ist wichtig.



Es kommt halt auch auf das Budget an. Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von ca. €1000,- aus (ca. Preis der 7100).

Wenn Du nur in Optiken investieren möchtest,  könntest Du ein Sigma 17-70 F/2.8-4 nehmen, dass soll wirklich gut sein -ca. € 420,- Alternativ dass Tamron 17-50 2.8 ohne VC für ca. € 280.- oder mit VC für ca. € 360,- (das habe ich selber an meiner D300s und D7000. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit). Jeweils als "Immerdrauf". Für Landschaft schon einmal genügend Weitwinkel und für Portraitbrennweiten mit 35 oder 50mm ebenfalls zu gebrauchen. Die Lichtstärke ist ausreichend, um eine schöne Freistellung und weichen Hintergrund zu ermöglichen.

Dazu für den Telebereich das Tamron 70-300mm F/4-5.6 mit VC (wichtig!) für ca. € 310,-. In dem Preissegment gehört es zu den Besten. Mehr Lichtstärke und Brennweite gibt es auch, wird denn aber deutlich teurer.

Wenn Du viel Portraits machst, empfehle ich ein Nikkor 35 oder 50mm jeweils F/1.8, jeweils die G-Version. Gibt es je für etwa € 180,-. Sehr lichtstark, sehr scharf und sehr preisgünstig. Wenn es etwas teurer und besser sein darf, jeweils mit F/1.4. 
Ob 35 oder 50mm dir besser liegen, musst du selber entscheiden. Tape einfach mal dein Zoom auf 35mm fest und fotografiere einen Tag lang damit. Danach das Gleiche noch einmal bei 50mm.

Du würdest auf ca. 850,- mit etwas Spielraum nach oben und unten kommen. Mit diesen Objektiven würdest Du die Abbildungsqualität deiner Fotos erheblich verbessern. Nur eine neue Kamera -egal welche- würde hier nicht so viel bringen.


Wenn es denn unbedingt auch eine bessere Kamera werden soll, würde ich Dir eine D7000 empfehlen. Sie ist einfach hervoragend ausgestattet für ca. € 700,-. Allein der Bedienkomfort ist gegenüber Deiner D3100 schon sehr deutlich. Einen Batteriegriff gibt es auch dafür (besitze ich selber).

Ein gutes Kit-Angebot gibt es z.B. bei Foto Erhardt. D7000 mit dem oben genannten Tamron 17-50mm für knapp € 1000,-. Mit Stabi für € 1088,-. Ich sehe gerade, dass das Kit-Angebot deutlich teurer ist, gegenüber dem Einzelkauf (beim gleichen Händler).
Damit kannst Du erst einmal die wichtigsten Dinge an Landschaft und Portrait abdecken. Wenn mal wieder Geld da ist, das Tele und die Festbrennweite kaufen und bis dahin das vorhandene Tele nutzen.


Zur D5100, lies mal den 2.Absatz von Bioschnitzels Post hier drüber. Die 5100 (oder auch 5200) ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


Falls ein deutlich höheres Budget vorhanden ist, nach oben ist noch reichlich Luft.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Juli 2013)

Ich stimme da dem Opi zu.
Hat die Sache gut erklärt.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man, sobald bei Nikon ein BG gewünscht ist, (aktuell) zur D7000 / D7100 greifen.
Wenn kein BG gebraucht wird, und das auch sicher ist!, kann man (würde ich so machen) zur D5000er Serie greifen.


----------



## jaggerbagger (26. Juli 2013)

Vielen vielen Dank Schrauberopi.
Dann gibts zu Weihnachten wohl eine D7000 mit erstmal dem Nikkor 35.
Damit sollte ich dann schonmal deutlich besser dran sein bei Portraits.

Batteriegriff ist mir sehr wichtig. Ohne einen, komme ich nicht durch den Tag habe ich gemerkt.
Ich neige dazu, auch mal viele Perspektiven auszuprobieren, was meist in vielen Bildern endet.

Was für einen hast du?


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juli 2013)

Mein BG für die D7000 ist von Meike. Der war beim Gebrauchtkauf der Kamera dabei, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht genommen. Die Verarbeitungsqualität der Nachbauteile ist bei weitem nicht so gut, wie bei Nikon. Man liest ab und zu von Elektronikproblemen bei den Teilen von Meike. Wie es aber so ist in Foren, bei 5000 Nutzern funktioniert er einwandfrei und die 2, bei denen es Probleme gibt, jammern rum. Es gibt also keine verlässlichen Statistiken. Meiner funktioniert einwandfrei. Neu gekauft hätte ich mir den BG allerdings nicht. Da hätte ich einen von Nikon bevorzugt. Ich hatte den MB-D80 auf meiner D90 und habe auf meiner D300s den MB-D10. Die sind passend zur Kamera in der Qualität und wirken nicht billig.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, 

Nach rund drei Jahren hat meine 450D ausgedient. Nun steht der umstieg auf eine 60D an oder gar 7D an. Zweiteres fällt jedoch eher wegen dem Preis flach.
Mit dem Kauf warte ich erst bis Oktober und erhoffe wenn die 70D erscheint einen leichten Preisfall der 60D.

Passend zum umstieg bräuchte ich auch ein neues "Immerdrauf" Objektiv, mit einem Budget von rund 450€ für das Objektiv. 
Da ich bisher nur auf Events für ein lokales Magazin fotografiere habe ich hierfür das Sigma 10-20 mm F4,0-5,6+ Speedlite  430EX II. 
Für Shootings habe ich das 50mm 1,8er. 
Leider kenne ich mich in der Welt der Objektive nicht aus. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? 
Mir wäre eine gute Verarbeitung des Objektives sehr wichtig.  
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juli 2013)

Welche Brennweite möchtest du mit "Immerdrauf" abdecken?

Meine erste Empfehlung wäre dieses Tammie hier

Würde ich mir auch aktuell für meine D90 kaufen, wenn ich nicht schon ein ähnliches von Sigma hätte.

Oder hat dir das zu wenig Brennweite?


----------



## Re4dt (28. Juli 2013)

Ist es nicht so je größer die Spanne desto mehr gehen die Details verloren? 
Brennweite so 17- max 80. 

Sigma 17-70 mm f2,8-4,0 Objektiv Contemporary für: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto 
Wie sieht es mit dem Sigma aus? 
Wobei das Tamron echt nicht schlecht da steht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2013)

kann das 17-85 IS USM empfehlen! gebraucht für 200-250 bekommt man was ordentliches. Neu bei rund 370-400. durch f4-5,6 leider nicht sehr lichtstark, aber als immer drauf ideal und günstig (nicht billig). durch USM sehr schneller und leiser fokus und die abbildungsquali ist auch ordentlich. Bajonett ist aus Metall und auch die restliche Qualität ist sauber. 
Kommt natürlich nicht an 24-70/24-105 ran


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, als Immerdrauf ist das 17-85 nicht schlecht. Will aber im WW abgeblendet und ggf nachträglich entzerrt werden .


----------



## reisball (1. August 2013)

Upps... falscher Thread . Dieser Post kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Airboume (8. August 2013)

Hey Leute 

Könntet ihr mir ein paar Tipps zur Personenfotografie im Freien bei mehr oder minder Sonne geben? Die Fotos werden freihand geschossen und sollen beim Herumlaufen einfach hier und da mal 'schnell' gemacht werden, also ohne nun groß aufzubauen. Also quasi professionellere Schnappschüsse. 

Ich hab bisher immer eine große Blende ausgewählt und dazu eine kurze Belichtungdauer, allerdings fehlt diesen Bildern oft einfach der letzte Pepp. Alles was nicht an meiner zu Fotografierenden liegt würde ich gern mal überdenken, bzw. vielleicht mit Eurer Hilfe mal ausprobieren. ^^

Ich hab eine Nikon D5000 mit folgendem Objektiv: Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-105mm 3.5-5.6G ED (JAA805DA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


LG Air


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. August 2013)

der-di-amateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung
und da denn unter "3. Tutorials, Hilfen und Lehrgänge" schauen, da gibt es Links zum Thema Portraitfotografie und Blitz

Ich sehe gerade, dass der eine Link (Umgang mit dem Blitz) nicht mehr funzt. Hier funktioniert er: http://www.planetneil.com/tangents/german/techniken-der-blitzfotografie/

Und denn noch hier einmal reinschauen: Posing Guide: 21 Sample Poses to Get You Started with Photographing Women

Es lohnt auch, sich einmal mit dem Nikon cls zu beschäftigen. Wobei ich gerade nicht sagen kann, ob das mit der D5000 funktioniert. Z.B. hier: Nikon CLS Practical Guide Ist allerdings in englisch. Die Ente hilft aber bestimmt bei der Suche nach einer deutschsprachigen Seite.  

Auch interessant: Vom Licht


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man Rüdiger mal sagen, dass es langsam erbärmlich wird..... Dritter größerer Ausfall dieses Jahr .


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. August 2013)

Hoffentlich sind nicht wieder alle Bilder Verschwunden. Ich vermute mal, dass es keine eigenen Server sind und dass die irgendwo angemietet werden. Ich denke, das Forum wäre mit einem Umzug gut beraten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. August 2013)

Gab's da nicht schon einen Umzug?


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2013)

Ja und angeblich soll ein komplettes Backupsystem samt doppeltem DB-Server existieren...


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Man hätt ich gern bei dem Konzert heute fotografiert...
Das Licht war 1a
Und von meinem Platz hätte ein 70-200mm f2,8 an ner DX gute Dienste geleistet.
Da es aber schon im voraus klar war das fotografieren nicht erwünscht ist hab gar nicht erst dran gedacht.
Nur mal kurz vorm Konzert zwei drei Schüsse mit der Handycam gen Bühne


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte neulich bei Macklemore in DO oder den Hosen anner Traprennbahn auch auf einmal hunderte Fotoideen - die kommen immer, wenn man mal keine Cam dabei hat ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2013)

Mir hat sich gestern irgendwie die frage aufgedrängt, wozu man eigentlich einen batteriegriff benötig. (außer um an der kamera etwas mehr zum angreifen zu haben) Ich habe mit einem nicht ganz vollen 1050 mAh-akku den tag über 988 aufnahmen gemacht (teilweise mit aktiviertem OS am sigma-objektiv) und das ding war immer noch nicht komplett leer gesaugt.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich habe meine 16 gb-karte fast komplett mit RAW-bilder voll gestapelt und war deshalb etwas verwundert...


----------



## El-Ahrairah (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe das passt hier rein, ansonsten muss ich wohl einen neuen Thread eröffnen. 

Ich hab Bilder mit ner Kompaktkamera gemacht und die dann auf den PC meines Vaters. Der scheint die nun offensichtlich gelöscht zu haben...gibts da irgendwie ne Möglichkeit die wiederzubekommen?


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Oktober 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir hat sich gestern irgendwie die frage aufgedrängt, wozu man eigentlich einen batteriegriff benötig. (außer um an der kamera etwas mehr zum angreifen zu haben) Ich habe mit einem nicht ganz vollen 1050 mAh-akku den tag über 988 aufnahmen gemacht (teilweise mit aktiviertem OS am sigma-objektiv) und das ding war immer noch nicht komplett leer gesaugt.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich habe meine 16 gb-karte fast komplett mit RAW-bilder voll gestapelt und war deshalb etwas verwundert...


 
naja zum einen wegen der batterielaufzeit, aber ich glaub, was noch wichtiger ist, ist dass wenn du hochkant aufnahmen machst, (zB modephotographie) brauchst du nicht die ganze zeit deine hand verrenken


----------



## Hideout (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja die meisten möchten einen Batteriegriff für Hochkantaufnahmen, andere für mehr Akkulaufzeit. Ich brauche aber wirklich keinen, hochkant mache ich zwar auch oft aber das bekomme ich noch so hin. Die Option einen an die K-30 zu machen wäre dennch ganz nett gewesen.
Und Akkulaufzeit.. du sagtest es ja schon. Fast 1000 Aufnahmen mit einem Akku, dann nimmt man noch einen Zweitakku mit oder den Batteriekäfig für Mignon Zellen


----------



## der_yappi (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei *manchen* Kameras (zB Nikon D700) steigt durch einen BG die Anzahl der max. Bilder / sec

Ich habe für mich den BG weil ich meine Kamera damit besser im Griff habe - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Für die Akkulaufzeit nutze ich den nicht. Meine D90 hat >1k an Auslösungen mit einer Akkuladung geschafft.
Allerdings ohne großen (internen) Blitzeinsatz.
Für den Urlaub schraub ich den BG aber mittlerweile ab. Ist kompakter, praktischer und vor allem eins: leichter


----------



## Rat Six (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mehrere Gründe für den BG:
-mehr zum anfassen
-normales halten für Hochkantaufnahmen
-bessere Gewichtsverteilung mit größeren Linsen
-falls man wirklich Mal ohne Saft dasteht und auch keine Steckdose in der Nähe ist, kann icb problemlos auf AA-Batterien ausweichen.


----------



## Re4dt (28. November 2013)

Hey Leute, 

Werde mir demnächst einen Zweitbody kaufen als Backup die 70D. Allerdings will ich diese auch hauptsächlich zum Filmen nutzen da der Video-AF echt Super gelungen ist. Welche Speicherkarte würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Würde eine Sandisk Ultra 30mb/s genügen für FullHD? Oder braucht es doch diesen SDXC schnick Schnack.

Könnt euch garnicht vorstellen was ein Krampf es war sich durch 10000 Testberichten sich durchzuwühlen und zwischen der 7D und 70D zu entscheiden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Würde eine Sandisk Ultra 30mb/s genügen für FullHD?


Also ich habe auch so eine sd-karte (sandisk ultra 30 mb/s) und in verbindung mit meiner pentax k-30 ist fullHD problemlos drin. (die komprimiert eher schwach) Wenn du dazu nur im "einzelfoto-modus" fotografierst ist alles i.o.
Fotografierst du dagegen häufiger serien-foto`s, dann greife zur extreme. Bei mir steckt jetzt eine mit 80 mb/s in der kamera und besagte serienbild-funktion dankt es mir. (und das wort wörtlich "extreme")


----------



## DP455 (28. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Würde eine Sandisk Ultra 30mb/s genügen für FullHD? Oder braucht es doch diesen SDXC schnick Schnack...


--> Canon EOS 70D - Der Test, Teil 2 - Traumflieger.de --> eine Speicherkarte mit 'ner Schreibleistung von ~45MB/s langt auch für Serienbilder (RAW). Schaffen tut das zum Beispiel die Sandisk Extreme SDHC 45MB/s 32GB @ ~30€ (die 16er nicht)...

Ob du noch größere Speicherkarten (SDXC) für deine Filme brauchst, musst du selbst wissen. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Mehrere kleine Speicherkarten machen in aller Regel aber mehr Sinn, nicht nur um Ersatz zu haben, wenn dann mal doch unerwartet eine ausfällt. Da du mit der 70D sowieso "nur" 30 Minuten am Stück Filmen kannst, hält sich der Nutzen der (ganz) großen Speicherkarten in Grenzen...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2013)

Moinsen,

vielleicht ein bisschen OT aber vielleicht kennt ihr den "Spruch" ja.
Bin bei meiner Städtereise in München an ein super Sticker vorbei gelaufen, hab mir aber natürlich nicht genau merken kann was draufstand.

Grundsätzlich war es so:
Du fotografierst in der Gegenwart um in der Zukunft auf die Vergangenheit zu blicken.

Irgendwie so. Hab schon das versucht über google zu finden, scheint aber kein bekanntes Zitat zu sein?


----------



## der_yappi (1. Dezember 2013)

Auch die Linsenhersteller (Sigma + Tamron) haben einen Adventskalender 

Infos habe ich in den Thread hier gepostet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/306231-online-adventskalender-2013-a-4.html#post5919002


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich gut analoge Objektive für Minolta-Kameras (X300, X700 usw.) verkaufen kann ?


----------



## Placebo (1. Dezember 2013)

Minolta-Linsen passen auf Sony Alpha Kameras. Für wie viel du sie los bekommst, kommt natürlich immer auf die Linse selbst an.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Dezember 2013)

Die passen auf die Alphas ? Aber doch nur mit Adapter oder ?
Meine zu wissen, dass die das SR-Bajonett dran haben...


----------



## Placebo (2. Dezember 2013)

Ohne Adapter, sogar AF funktioniert (wenn auch langsam). Kann ich selbst bestätigen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_α


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Dezember 2013)

Es handelt sich nicht um AF-Modelle !  Passt also nicht.


----------



## Placebo (2. Dezember 2013)

Wie alt sind die Objektive? Das A-Bajonett wird seit 1985 eingesetzt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Dezember 2013)

Hier kannst du was dazu finden  Minolta SR-mount - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2013)

Halludatach,

ich möchte mir ein neues Objektiv für meine Nikon kaufen und zwar für vernünftige Makroaufnahmen. 
Ich habe einiges durchgelesen und mir Beispielbilder angeschaut und am Besten gefällt mir eigendlich: Sigma Objektiv AF 105mm 2.8 EX DG OS HSM Makro für Nikon (258955) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab nun die Frage ob ich bei diesem Objektiv irgendetwas besonderes wissen müsste bevor ich das kaufe..? Oder ob eine andere Wahl besser wäre, wobei es auf keinen Fall teurer sein sollte. 

Danke schonmal.

LG Air


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Dezember 2013)

Selber kenne ich es nicht, habe aber viel gutes darüber gelesen (und Bilder gesehen). Ich würde es bedenkenlos kaufen. Alternativ wäre da noch das neue Tamron 90mm. Das 105mm Nikon ist deutlich teurer.

Letztendlich stellt sich aber die Frage, was du damit fotografieren willst? Insekten gehen schon, besser wäre hier aber noch etwas mehr Brennweite (z.B. Sigma 150 oder 180mm). Das wird allerdings etwas teurer.

Ich frage mich gerade, was wohl unvernünftige Makroaufnahmen sind?


----------



## DP455 (4. Dezember 2013)

Vom Preis her nehmen sich das Sigma und das Tamron ja nichts. Beim Sigma hat man mehr Brennweite. Dafür ist das Tamron spritzwassergeschützt, etwas leichter und hat den kleineren Filterdurchmesser (58mm vs. 62mm <--> größere Filter sind teurer). Außerdem hat man nach Registrierung 5 Jahre (Hersteller)garantie, beim Sigma sind es "nur" 3. Bei der Bildqualität wird man kaum Unterschiede ausmachen können. Beide Objektive sind IF, kleinere Unterschiede könnte es noch bei der Schnelligkeit, Treffsicherheit und den Nebengeräuschen des AF und des Stabis sowie dessen Effektivität geben...


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
danke für Eure Antworten.

Das 90mm von Tamron hab ich mir auch angeschaut und fand's nicht schlecht, hab mich dann aber doch für das o. g. Objektiv entschieden wegen den Kleinigeiten mit Ultraschallmotor, keine Längenveränderung, wie DP455 schon schreibt...

Unvernünftige Makroaufnahmen wären wohl solche, wie ich das momentan mache. Mit meinem aktuell einzigen Objektiv fotografieren und dann das Bild auf den Bereich des Objekts zuschneiden... 
Ist natürlich nicht sonderlich geil...

Unter die Linse kommt sonst alles mögliche was mir auch in's Gesicht oder in die Hände fallen würde. Aber Insekten sind natürlich immer mit das Spannendste!

Denke ich behalte mal beide Objektive und entscheid mich dann kurzfristig je nach Geldbestand. 

edit: Aber ich denke es lohnt sich dann wohl für die "Kleinigkeiten" einmal mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.  Sonst seh ich noch immer gegen die fehlenden Kleinigkeiten an


----------



## DP455 (4. Dezember 2013)

Beide haben 'nen Ultraschallmotor (Sigma = HSM bzw. Tamron = USD) und sind innenfokussiert. Da ist also nichts mit "Längenveränderung"...


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2013)

Ups, hatte mir da wohl das falsche Objektiv rausgesucht.
Dann tun die sich preislich natürlich nichts und beide scheinen sehr gut zu sein. Aber für was soll ich mich nun entscheiden? 

Soweit ich das begriffen habe kann man bei dem Sigma die Blende kleiner stellen und es hat einen größeren Filterdurchmesser und dazu eben nochmal die 15mm mehr Brennweite.
Dafür ist das Tamron leichter und ist spritzwassergeschützt. Die zwei Jahre Garantie tun's auch nicht, weil ich solche Sachen eher nicht kaputt bekomm. 

Sonst tun die sich nichts, oder?


----------



## DP455 (4. Dezember 2013)

Beim Tamron kannst du (theoretisch) weiter abblenden (f/32 anstatt f/22 beim Sigma). Nur wirst du davon kaum Gebrauch machen, weil ein so starkes Abblenden mit einem heftigen Verlust an Bildqualität einhergeht, Stichwort "Beugungsunschärfe". Alles was nach f/16 kommt, sieht da nicht mehr wirklich schön aus...


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn auch mal Insekten fotografiert werden sollen, würde ich bei der Auswahl das Sigma bevorzugen. Du wirst für jeden mm Brennweite dankbar sein. Ich habe das 90mm Tamron (alte Version ohne Stabi), für Insekten ist es mir meist deutlich zu kurz. Vermutlich kommt da mal ein 180mm ins Haus.


----------



## Rat Six (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich weis nicht was für eine Nikon du hast, aber wenn es eine der neueren ist (D5300, D7100) würde ich erst überprüfen ob der AF funktioniert. Sigma hat da wohl ernste Probleme in letzter Zeit und wenn man im DSLR-Forum liest wie mit den Leuten und Problemen umgegangen wird...
Ansonsten klare Empfehlung für das Sigma und das Tamron. Beides hervorragende Linsen.


----------



## Airboume (5. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,

danke nochmal für die Infos!

Ich denke, dass ich dann wie ausgehend zum Sigma Objektiv tendiere. Das weitere Abblenden ist in der Tat für mich weniger wichtig, dann nehme auch ich lieber mehr Brennweite.
180mm wären mir zu teuer für's erste und ich denke irgendwann wird's schwierig damit weiter freihändig zu fotografieren. 

Ich hab die Nikon D5000. Ist schon etwas älter und auch nichts super professionelles, aber soweit wie ich damit umgehe reichts. Ich denke, dass das mit dem AF dann auch klar geht.

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch... Man sieht ja so ab und an Bilder, welche Augen in der Nahaufname zeigen und man sehr klar die Struktur/ den Farbverlauf der Iris erkennen kann. Kann ich das damit auch problemlos machen? Gibt's dazu direkt Tipps, damit ich da was schönes hinbekomme?


----------



## Rat Six (5. Dezember 2013)

Augen sind kein Problem. Das A und O ist aber die Lichtführung.


----------



## Airboume (5. Dezember 2013)

Das klingt schonmal super 

Licht - okay klar. Wie stell ich das am besten an, wenn ich nun ein Auge fotografieren möchte? Wenn's draußen hell ist nach draußen und mit der Sonne fotografieren und im Haus mit einer hellen LED beleuchten?


----------



## Placebo (6. Dezember 2013)

Je kleiner, direkter und näher die Lichtquelle, desto härter die Schatten. Ich würde es an einem Bewölkten Tag (oder an einem unbewölktem Tag im Halbschatten) versuchen.Sommer wäre dafür wahrscheinlich besser geeignet, als Weihnachten


----------



## Airboume (6. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar. 
Ich denke ich muss herumprobieren - wie bei allem anderen auch. Zum Glück macht fotografieren Spaß. 

Ich denke Du hast recht - egal...


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Dezember 2013)

Das habe ich gerade gefunden: List of new Sigma DSLR lenses rumored to be announced in 2014 | Photo Rumors

Wenn das stimmt und die Linsen genau so gut sind, wie mein 35mm 1.4 Art, kommen da vermutlich so einige Traumoptiken in bezahlbare Regionen. Ein 400mm 2.8 kostet bei Nikon irgendwo zwischen 9 und 10k€. 600mm f/4 ist auch nett. Sehr schön ist auch ein 24mm 1.4 oder für Zoomfreunde ein 24-70mm f/2.0. Mal schauen, was da kommt und zu welchen Preis. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja, schon mal zu sparen.


----------



## Rat Six (12. Dezember 2013)

Ansich tolle Linsen, solange Sigma aber AF Probleme ignoriert und auch keine Lösung anbieten kann kauf ich lieber Nikon, Tamron, Tokina.


----------



## Hideout (12. Dezember 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> solange Sigma aber AF Probleme ignoriert und auch keine Lösung anbieten


Ist mir gar nichts drüber bekannt?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Ansich tolle Linsen, solange Sigma aber AF Probleme ignoriert und auch keine Lösung anbieten kann kauf ich lieber Nikon, Tamron, Tokina.


 
Das kommt davon, wenn man Forenweisheiten glaubt. Jedes Sigma, das ich je in der Hand hatte lief ohne Einschicken ohne jedes Problem. Mal abgesehen von der 70-200/2.8 II-Gurke... Das war aber zwischen 2.8 und 3.5 einfach nur unbrauchbar matschig - kein AF-Problem.


----------



## Rat Six (12. Dezember 2013)

Nur um eines klar zu stellen. Forenweisheiten findest ddu bei mir nicht. Solange ich es nicht ausdrücklich hinschreibe ist es eigene Erfahrung. 
Begonnen bei den vier 70-200/2.8 die alle Front-, Backfokus hatten oder dezentriert waren, über das 85/1.4 ebenfalls mit Backfokus, bis hin zum 30/1.4 Art das an der D7100 nur mit dem zentralen Fokusfeld zuverlässig funktioniert hat.
Ich habe nichts gegen Sigma, unzählige Beispielbilder zeigen, dass sie hervorragende Linsen bauen. Das 70-200/2.8OS, 120-300/2.8OS und das 300/2.8 die ich in der Hand hatte waren ohne Fehl und Tadel. Bis auf das 70-200 würde ich die ohne Bedenken kaufen. Trotzdem bin ich bei Sigma vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## DP455 (12. Dezember 2013)

Für die neuen Sigma-Objektive (A-, C- und S-Serie) gibt's doch 'ne preiswerte (und zeitsparende) Lösung für die AF-Justage (Front- oder Backfocus), sofern überhaupt notwendig. Das ganze nennt sich Sigma USB-Dock und kostet ~45 Euro. Neben ein paar anderen Sachen lässt sich damit auch noch die Firmware der genannten Objektive auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Ach ja, mit fehljustierten Sigmas habe ich auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht, mit dem Service zugegebenermaßen allerdings noch nicht (weil mir da einfach die Zeit fehlte). Da ich aber schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem zweitem, möglichst lichtstarken Immerdrauf bin, wollte ich noch einen Versuch wagen. Das 17-50mm OS HSM 2.8er für ~320€ könnte ein Volltreffer werden...


----------



## hamst0r (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe ich kann die Frage hier stellen.
Bei der EOS 500D kann man in der Blendenautomatik die Verschlusszeit genau einstellen, wenn sie zu niedrig ist, wird das Bild einfach dunkel.

Wenn ich jedoch bei der EOS 60D im TV Modus die Zeit einstelle und es eigentlich zu dunkel ist, stellt die Kamera die Zeit trotzdem selber ein.
Anders jedoch im C-Modus, da wird die Zeit benutzt, die ich einstelle.

Meine Frage ist also wieso im TV-Modus der 60D die Zeit bei zu dunklem Umgebungslicht trotzdem selber eingestellt wird.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal in die C.Fn. Da sollte eine Einstellung zu da sein (Auslösen verhindern oder Einstellungen anpassen oder ähnlich; habe gerade nichts aus der Generation hier um zu gucken).


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

War ja klar, dass mein erster Post in einer neuen Community mal wieder im Foto-Thread landet 
Hi, ich bin der Ben und ich fotografiere gerne.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2013)

Zeig uns Pics, sonst glauben wir nix !




Willkommen im Forum !


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zeig uns Pics, sonst glauben wir nix !


Gerne, wohin? Hier? Ein anderer Thread? facebook-Seite?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum !


Danke


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2013)

SoCloseToToast schrieb:


> Gerne, wohin? Hier? Ein anderer Thread? facebook-Seite?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/1994-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread.html

Vorher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## hamst0r (14. Dezember 2013)

Super, vielen Dank! Hab es gefunden.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

Sind nun online


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame: 

Weil dein Postfach voll ist, hier meine PM Antwort 



> Klar, gerne
> Scheinen dir ja zu gefallen, freut mich sehr ^^
> 500px / Ben Hardly / Photos
> 
> Bin eher nur auf meiner fb-Seite aktiv. Ich hab 500px mal etwas aktiver gefahren, aber das verging dann auch wieder, weil ich es dauernd vergesse ^^;


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2013)

Okay, hatte mich nur gewundert, weil du ja schriebst, dass du mit Canon fotografierst und ein oder zwei Bilder die du hochgeladen hast mit einer D700 entstanden sind ... Nimms mir nicht übel, aber hier gab es schon den ein oder anderen "Witzbold" und wenn ich eins nicht ab kann, dann sind es Urheberrechtsverletzungen .


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

Achso, klar. Bin im Sommer wieder von Nikon auf Canon geswitcht, weil das Thema Video aufkam. Und ich meine Ausrüstung verkleinern wollte. Da ich aber eigentlich sehr schnell (4 Monate nachdem ich anfing - damals noch mit Canon) auf Kleinbild ging, hab ich es nicht sehr lange mit der 60D ausgehalten und mir wieder eine KB-Kamera (5D2) geholt. Darum die verschiedenen Kameratypen.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zeig uns Pics, sonst glauben wir nix !


 
Woher der Spruch? Aus _"Lerne Reimen Ohne Zu Schleimen"_


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. Dezember 2013)

@SoCloseToToast: Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum. Ich habe mir gerade die Bilder bei 500px angesehen, 


Ich freu mir grad wie Schnitzel, hab eben eine D700 mit Speedpack (hab ich allerdings schon für die 300s) in der Bucht geschossen. 22000 Auslösungen, deutlich unter  1000,- €.  

Da ich mit meiner D7000 nie so wirklich warm werde, kommt die denn wohl weg. Die 300s bleibt aufgrund des Crop-Faktors für die Tierfotografie.

Weihnachten ist gerettet.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2013)

Warum biste mit der D7k nicht warm geworden - lags am AF (deine D300s ist da ja ein anderes Kaliber) oder an was anderem?

Was kann man für die D7k gebraucht noch verlangen?
(nicht das ich dir die jetzt abkaufen will - reines Interesse)


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. Dezember 2013)

Nach Gebrauchtpreisliste liegt die 7k so bei 500 EUR. 

Die D7000 ist sicherlich keine schlechte Kamera. Sie ist was Auflösung, Dynamikumfang und High-ISO-Fähigkeit anbelangt der 300s sogar deutlich überlegen. Der AF ist mitunter etwas zickig, insbesondere bei schwächerem Licht, meiner alten D90 aber deutlich überlegen. Er ist zumindest gut brauchbar. Ich hatte sie ja gegen meine D90 getauscht, da ich etwas bessere High-ISO-Fähigkeiten (gegenüber der D300s) wollte. 

Letztendlich sind für mich aber Bedienung und Anfassgefühl wichtiger. Die 300s ist einfach perfekt. Kein überflüssiger Schnickschnack (abgesehen vom Video), jedes Bedienelement ist perfekt erreichbar, der Pufferspeicher für die Serienbildfunktion ist riesig, AF-on-Button, der fantastische AF..... Den Rest kann eigentlich nur jemand nachvollziehen, der eine 300s (oder D700 oder D800) mal in der Hand hatte. Dieses Gefühl von Wertigkeit vermittelt die D7k einfach nicht. Der Body fühlt sich nach Metall an und liegt absolut perfekt in der Hand... (schwärm).

Die D700 ist der 300s sehr ähnlich, sie hat fast den gleichen Body, das gleiche AF-Modul (für FX), gute High-ISO-Eigenschaften... eigentlich die perfekte Ergänzung zur 300s für mich. Zumal ich auch einige geeignete Gläser habe.

Eigentlich habe ich auf einen Nachfolger der 300s gewartet. Irgendwie kommt Nikon aber damit nicht rüber. Die bräuchten meinetwegen nur den Sensor der D7k (von mir aus auch der 7100) in den Body der 300s zu packen und den Pufferspeicher etwas anzupassen, schon hätten sie eine hervorragende Kamera, für die ich auch bereit wäre, 2000 EUR zu zahlen.

Nikon bietet da im Moment keine echte Alternative. Die D7100 ist wie die D7000 und scheidet damit für mich aus, ebenso die D6x0. Die D800 ist für meinen Bereich eher ungeeignet. Von der für mich zu hohen Auflösung abgesehen, ist sie zu langsam für die Tierfotografie. Jemand der überwiegend Landschaft oder Architektur fotografiert, ist mit der Kamera sicher gut bedient. Die D4 wäre perfekt  (abgesehen vom Brennweitennachteil), aber auch gebraucht kaum unter 4k EUR zu bekommen. Ich habe auch nach D3 und D3s geschaut. Eine D3, mit akzeptablem Preis, hat meist eine astronomische Zahl an Auslösungen hinter sich. Auch wenn die Kamera dafür ausgelegt ist, mit 150 000 Auslösungen ist sie irgendwie doch schon etwas ausgelutscht. Eine D3s wäre eigentlich meine erste Wahl, allerdings hätte ich gegenüber der D700 den dreifachen Preis gezahlt.


----------



## totovo (15. Dezember 2013)

Hui, da hast du dir aber ein schönes Stückchen gegönnt! 

Ich bin zur Zeit am Überlegen mir die Pentax K-3 als Hauptbody zu holen. allerdings ist die noch nen bisschen neu. Aber es juckt mich schon in den Fingern! Der AF der K-5 (I) kann schon ganz schön nervig und langweilig sein


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit am Überlegen mir die Pentax K-3 als Hauptbody zu holen.


Mir geistert die K-3 auch schon seit geraumer zeit im kopf rum, schon allein wegen der technik, dem AF-modul und dem 24 mpix-sensor. Doch dann sehe ich den preis und mein kopf sagt->NEIN! Für mich lohnt sich der wechsel von meiner derzeitige K-30 nicht.


> Der AF der K-5 (I) kann schon ganz schön nervig und langweilig sein


 Der ist bei mir irgendwie recht stark von der verwendeten linse abhängig. Bei schwachen lichtverhältnissen findet z.b. der AF mit einem sigma 17-70 2.8-4 oder einem tokina 28-70 2.6-2.8 (at-x pro) noch eher was als mit einem pentax DA 16-50 2.8 SDM. Ebenfalls nicht schlecht geht der AF mit meinem sigma 70-300 4-5.6 DG OS. (109€-linse) Allerdings steckt in der K-30 das AF-modul der K-5 II bzw. IIs.


----------



## totovo (15. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir geistert die K-3 auch schon seit geraumer zeit im kopf rum, schon allein wegen der technik, dem AF-modul und dem 24 mpix-sensor. Doch dann sehe ich den preis und mein kopf sagt->NEIN! Für mich lohnt sich der wechsel von meiner derzeitige K-30 nicht.
> Der ist bei mir irgendwie recht stark von der verwendeten linse abhängig. Bei schwachen lichtverhältnissen findet z.b. der AF mit einem sigma 17-70 2.8-4 oder einem tokina 28-70 2.6-2.8 (at-x pro) noch eher was als mit einem pentax DA 16-50 2.8 SDM. Ebenfalls nicht schlecht geht der AF mit meinem sigma 70-300 4-5.6 DG OS. (109€-linse) Allerdings steckt in der K-30 das AF-modul der K-5 II bzw. IIs.


 

naja, für mich würde sich der besser auflösende Sensor schon lohnen... Und der AF muss wirklich sehr schnell sein, kein vergleich zu dem, was Pentax vorher fabriziert hat! Aber mir ist sie auch noch nen bisschen zu teuer. Erfahrungsgemäß fällt der aber bei Pentax recht schnell 

Jap, ist sehr von der Linse abhängig. Deiner ist aber schon deutlich treffsicherer. Ich habe es bei manchen Linsen, das der AF regelmäßig knapp neben dem Schärfepunkt landet, fokusiert man Manuell gehts aber, also liegts nicht an den verwendeten Linsen :/

Ich würde die K-5 behalten, weil sie zum Beispiel mit dem Sigma 70-200 2,8 wunderbar trifft. mit dem 50mm 1,4 aber nicht mehr


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich würde die K-5 behalten, weil sie zum Beispiel mit dem Sigma 70-200 2,8 wunderbar trifft. mit dem 50mm 1,4 aber nicht mehr


 Dann schicke mal alles zum justieren oder benutze für das 50er die af feinverstellung.  Schaue doch mal ins menü der kamera. Bei mir ist das unter C4 der punkt 22. "Immer anwenden" ist die grundjustage der kamera und "einmal anwenden" die justage der einzelnen objektive.
Da ich derzeit keine lust zum wegschicken/weg schaffen habe, muß ich z.b. meinen body "grunjustieren" mit der af-feinverstellung. (bin ich anscheinend auch nicht der einzige) Dank der af-feinjustage ist das aber kein problem und so lange das objektiv eine identifikation überträgt, kann man nochmal extra für bis zu (glaube) 10 objektive einen extra justierwert festlegen.


----------



## totovo (15. Dezember 2013)

ja, das ist mir schon klar, ich kennen den Menüpunkt 

Es ist aber anscheinend rein zufällig, ob ich einen Front- oder einen Backfokus bekomme... 
Ich habe das schon getestet. wie gesagt, die Cam liegt immer knapp daneben. und da hilft dann auch die Feinverstellung leider nicht, die gliecht entweder einen Front, oder einen Backfokus aus!

Bei der K-5 kann man auch noch nix für einzelne Objektive speichern


----------



## SoCloseToToast (15. Dezember 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @SoCloseToToast: Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum. Ich habe mir gerade die Bilder bei 500px angesehen,


Dankeschön. Bin aber ein super fauler Uploader. Ist also nur sehr wenig los dort ...

Und gz zur D700. Unglaublich gut Kamera. Vermisse sie selber sehr. Pass gut auf sie auf - man sollte sie nicht loslassen und einfach weiter schießen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Es ist aber anscheinend rein zufällig, ob ich einen Front- oder einen Backfokus bekomme...


Komisch... Mal im live-view gegen getestet? Evt. stoppt der fokus-motor nur nicht schnell genug und schieß immer etwas über das ziel hinaus. (back bzw. front-fokus immer je nachdem, von welcher "seite" des fokus-punktes heran gefahren wird)


> Bei der K-5 kann man auch noch nix für einzelne Objektive speichern


 Noch nicht? Naja, dafür kannst du deine kamera noch mit pk-theter justieren. (ab der k-30 geht das nicht mehr)


----------



## totovo (16. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Komisch... Mal im live-view gegen getestet? Evt. stoppt der fokus-motor nur nicht schnell genug und schieß immer etwas über das ziel hinaus. (back bzw. front-fokus immer je nachdem, von welcher "seite" des fokus-punktes heran gefahren wird)
> Noch nicht? Naja, dafür kannst du deine kamera noch mit pk-theter justieren. (ab der k-30 geht das nicht mehr)


 
Naja, im Live View ist es mit dem Kontrasr Af besser, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn 

Also entweder es wird im Frühjahr ne K-5 II oder ne K-3, je nach Buget und Preis der K-3


----------



## Re4dt (16. Dezember 2013)

Da es mit der 5D nichts wurde... 

Heute neues Spielzeug besorgt.  

Mal eine frage im Paket ist ein Adobe Kit enthalten. Lr und Elements. 
Ich brauche Elements nicht da ich CS5.5 besitze, weis jemand von euch ob man das verkaufen kann? 
Oder ist der Weiterverkauf untersagt?


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Dezember 2013)

Einfach mal die Lizenzbedingungen lesen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2013)

Making-ofs sind doch manchmal auch interessant, oder ? 

Entstehung:  https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1497681_650899074951686_1924560258_n.jpg

Ergebnis: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (19. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Making-ofs sind doch manchmal auch interessant, oder ?
> 
> Entstehung:  https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1497681_650899074951686_1924560258_n.jpg
> 
> Ergebnis:


 

Trägst du da normale Schuhe ?  
Falls ja ist das nicht Sau rutschig?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2013)

Geht halbwegs. Ist ja dann nachm Spiel und da liegt dann schon jede Menge "Schnee" aufm Eis. Solange man etwas Profil hat und beim Gehen aufpasst (Pinguintechnik ) legt man sich nicht auf den Pinsel  .


----------



## Re4dt (24. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein das du dieses Bild in einer Facebook Canon Gruppe geposted hast? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-extreme-der-di-thread-587.html#post5995580 
Wie klein doch das Internet ist 

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier so ganz Reinpasst. Aber was einer von euch woher man am günstigsten an einen Originalen Amazon Danbo herankommt? Finde diese Dinger einfach End geil zum Fotografieren... 

Im nächsten Jahr zudem darf sich mein bescheidender Objektiv park über ein neues 35mm erfreuen. Wobei ich noch nicht weis ob das von Sigma oder Canon.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du dieses Bild in einer Facebook Canon Gruppe geposted hast? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-extreme-der-di-thread-587.html#post5995580
> Wie klein doch das Internet ist


 
In die Canon-Suchtberatung ? Ja .


----------



## Airboume (25. Dezember 2013)

Da ist es ja endlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr feines Stück Technik! 

Die Abbildungsleistung ist echt krass und gewisse Lupen übertrifft es locker... Denke ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal die ersten paar Bilder hochladen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr dann dort etwas zu sagt.

Mit besten Grüßen aus Ostfriesland
Air 


edit: Hier die besagten Bilder


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was habt ihr so zu bieten für 2013   ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2013)

Sind das alle oder schon abzüglich ausschuß?
Allerdings könntest du gleich noch die dafür gefahrenen kilometer posten, damit man mal die bilder/km ausrechnen kann.  (weil effizienz und so )


----------



## Wired (31. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nimmst du deine Cam auch mit ins Bett? xD


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sind das alle oder schon abzüglich ausschuß?
> Allerdings könntest du gleich noch die dafür gefahrenen kilometer posten, damit man mal die bilder/km ausrechnen kann.  (weil effizienz und so )


 
Ich habe im September oder so schonmal aussortiert  ... 

Kilometer... Uff, das wäre echt mal interessant . Ich weiß nur, dass ich seit Mitte August knapp 1300€ vertankt habe (man sollte doch öfter mal das Portmonait aufräumen ) . Glücklicherweise haben wir ja recht viel hier in der Nähe (Hannover, Braunschweig, Wolfsburg, Goslar, Salzgitter, Oschersleben kann man vielleicht auch noch als "nah" bezeichnen ). Nur für Konzerte gehts halt mal rund (Greifswald, Freiberg, Hameln, ... ). Insgesamt sollte ich für 2013 so bei 30.000-35.000km liegen.

2014 stehen allerdings auch jetzt schon Kiel, Hamburg, Dresden, Köln, Düsseldorf und 2x Berlin alleine für die GFL fest. Dazu noch etwas Eishockeypokal und andere Spielereien . 

@Wired: Nein.


----------



## totovo (1. Januar 2014)

Alter, krank 

ich habe 2013 ca. 3000 Bilder, allerdings schon aussortiert, dass mache ich immer gleich, sonst komme ich nie hinterher!
Auslösungen warens knapp 6000


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Januar 2014)

Privat etwas über 45GB an RAW, JPG und JPG verkleinert (1200px) (natürlich aussortiert)
PSD zähl ich nicht mit...
auf Kilometer hab ich wahrscheinlich die beste Effizienz. Laufe 750m zu den Plätzen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 2013 unter 500 bildern geblieben (bereinigt). Wenn man aber von null kommt, ist es ja schon eine steigerung. 
@nfsgame
Wenn man damit sein geld verdient, geht es eigentlich noch mit den kilometern. Ich fahre das als handwerker auch (also privat auf arbeit+firmenwagen). Bei den restlichen, dazu kommenden, privat-fahrten will ich eigentlich nicht über 10000 km kommen was mich die "foto-fahrten" auf einen umkreis von 150 km beschränken lässt. Aber vieleicht gibt es dieses jahr einen "ausreiser" mit dem MPS in dresden....


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2014)

Für ne gute Freundin will ich zum Geb. eines meiner Bilder als Poster in groß ausdrucken lassen und anschließend in nen Rahmen packen.
Im Original siehts mMn schon ziemlich gut aus.

Sollte man das noch auf die ein oder andere Art Nachbearbeiten?
Oder einen Filter darüber legen, in Sepia oder S/W konvertieren, etc. ?


----------



## Placebo (3. Januar 2014)

Probiers doch einfach aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde es so lassen oder nur kleine Änderungen vornehmen


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2014)

Vlt also nur a weng mit dem Kontrast spielen...
Jo - könnt passen


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2014)

hätte ich auch gesagt, nen bisschen mehr Kontrast/Dynamik und ab damit in den Plotter


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2014)

Quick & Dirty kurz mit PS Elements die "Intelligente Auto Korrektur" drüberlaufen lassen...


----------



## Airboume (3. Januar 2014)

Hey,

ich hoffe ich darf mir das Bild mal schnappen und auch mal probieren 
(wenn nicht eben PN und ich lösch diesen Post )

Ich würd es in etwa so machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab dabei mittels Gradiationskurve und selektiver Farbkorrektur einen, wie ich finde, natürlicheren Look geschaffen... Ein bisschen nachgeschäft hab ich auch, aber das dürfte nicht soo auffallen.


----------



## totovo (4. Januar 2014)

finde ich ein wenig zu bunt, die orginalen Pastelltöne find ich besser


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> finde ich ein wenig zu bunt, die orginalen Pastelltöne find ich besser


 Ich auch....


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr zufällig nen guten und schnellen Onlinehändler an der Hand wo ich solche Rahmen kaufen kann (Bezahlung via KK)
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0000AISOW/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Habe solche letztes WE bestellt und heute drei mal Glassalat auspacken dürfen 
Entweder lags an der dürftigen Verpackung oder irgend einem  beim Paketservice...


----------



## pixelflair (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn dir Tedox was sagt... dann fahr da hin  da gibts sowas


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2014)

...oder notfalls einen glaser in der nähe suchen. Es sollte kein problem sein sich fix ein paar scheiben zuschneiden zu lassen.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Wenn dir Tedox was sagt... dann fahr da hin  da gibts sowas


 
Gesagt hats mir nichts...
Im Onlineshop gerade mal kurz durchgekuckt - meine Rahmengröße von 30*45cm haben sie nicht
https://www.tedox.de/dekoration/bilder-und-rahmen/bilderrahmen.html

Werd da aber mal vorbeifahren und fragen ob die einem solche Rahmen zu nem passenden Preis besorgen können
Oder ich nem ne Nummer größer


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2014)

ähm! wie wärs mit nem Baumarkt deiner wahl?


----------



## der_yappi (15. Januar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> ähm! wie wärs mit nem Baumarkt deiner wahl?


 
Schon gekuckt bevor ich beim Fluss bestellt hab - da hatte keiner meine Wunschgröße von 30x45cm...


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Schon gekuckt bevor ich beim Fluss bestellt hab - da hatte keiner meine Wunschgröße von 30x45cm...


 

echt? 

krass. das ist doch eigentlich kein exotisches Format


----------



## Hideout (21. Januar 2014)

Sowas kriegst du bei Tedox, Poco, Roller, halt allen Wohneinrichtungsmärkten. Der Internetshop von denen ist aber meist für die Tonne.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

Nabend,

Hab da mal eine Frage? Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon das Tamron 150-600?


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Januar 2014)

In Benutzung wird es hier wohl noch keiner haben. Das Teil ist ja ganz neu auf dem Markt und bisher nur für Canon verfügbar.

Tamron Europe: Neuvorstellung: SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 VC USD

Im DSLR-Forum gibt es einen Thread zu dem Objektiv, den ich auch verfolge: Neues Tamron SP 150-600 mm F/5-6,3 Di VC USD - DSLR-Forum

Die Bilder, die ich bisher davon gesehen habe, überzeugen mich nicht wirklich. Allerdings wird bei dem Preis auch niemand ein wirkliches Spitzenobjektiv verlangen können. Kaufen werde ich es mir nicht. Da hole ich mir lieber noch einen 2x Konverter für mein 120-300. Da habe ich denn geringfügig mehr Lichtstärke bei 600mm (F/5.6) und immer noch eine gute Bildqualität. 

Ich hoffe ja auf ein Sigma Sport 600mm F/4. Was Sigma im Moment so raus bringt ist wirklich vom Feinsten. Ein neues 50mm 1.4 aus der Art-Serie ist bereits angekündigt. Angeblich will Sigma damit qualitativ in die Nähe des Zeiss kommen.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> In Benutzung wird es hier wohl noch keiner haben. Das Teil ist ja ganz neu auf dem Markt und bisher nur für Canon verfügbar.
> 
> Tamron Europe: Neuvorstellung: SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 VC USD
> 
> ...



Aha ok. Ja werde mich mal DSLR Forum auch mal erkundigen, aber ich wollte mir halt das oder das Sigma 150-500mm holen. Ich warte auch noch momentan auf etliche Testberichte von dem Tamron 150-600mm.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Januar 2014)

Was hast du atm für Gläser Zeus?


----------



## Placebo (28. Januar 2014)

Mal eine reine Interessenfrage:
Wenn ich mit einer normalen AF-Linse Manuell fokussiere, dann gibt mir die Kamera als Hilfestellung wortwörtlich grünes Licht auf dem Display, sobald ich ihrer Meinung nach scharfgestellt habe. Wenn ich aber mit einer Linse fokussiere, die keinerlei elektronische Verbindung zur Kamera hat, dann weiß die Kamera nicht, wann ich scharf gestellt habe und wann nicht - obwohl die AF-Sensoren natürlich immer noch im Body sitzen. Warum?


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was hast du atm für Gläser Zeus?


 
Canon EF 70-300mm

Canon 15-85mm


----------



## totovo (28. Januar 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Mal eine reine Interessenfrage:
> Wenn ich mit einer normalen AF-Linse Manuell fokussiere, dann gibt mir die Kamera als Hilfestellung wortwörtlich grünes Licht auf dem Display, sobald ich ihrer Meinung nach scharfgestellt habe. Wenn ich aber mit einer Linse fokussiere, die keinerlei elektronische Verbindung zur Kamera hat, dann weiß die Kamera nicht, wann ich scharf gestellt habe und wann nicht - obwohl die AF-Sensoren natürlich immer noch im Body sitzen. Warum?


 

Also normalerweise sollte das auch komplett ohne elektrinik funktionieren. Das Objektiv weiß ja nicht, ob der Fokus sitzt oder nicht. da spielt die elektronische Kopplung keinerlei Rolle!
Und zumindest bei mir funktioniert das auch mit komplett manuellen Objektiven!
Schau noch mal in die Einstellungen, vielleicht gibts da noch nen Punkt zu!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Also normalerweise sollte das auch komplett ohne elektrinik funktionieren. Das Objektiv weiß ja nicht, ob der Fokus sitzt oder nicht.


 So sehe ich das auch. Die kontakte werden nur die informationen zum objektiv, die blende (ohne rückmeldung weiß die kamera ja nicht, welche blende sie gerade eingestellt hat) und die brennweite übertragen. (ggf. zusätzliche 2 für einen af-motor) Für die "schärfermittlung" werden nur die kreuzsensoren bzw. der kontrast-af benutzt.


> Und zumindest bei mir funktioniert das auch mit komplett manuellen Objektiven!


Das sollte bei allen pentax dslr funktionieren. Meine kann das auch und pentax ist eigentlich auch bekannt dafür.
Wie das bei nikon aus schaut weiß ich nicht, aber canon braucht wohl einen adapter mit af bestätigungs-chip damit das was wird. Bei canon muß man aber auch für so ziemlich jedes MF-objektiv einen adapter benutzen, da das EF-bajonett nur AF-linsen kennen dürfte. (analoge canon haben ein FD-bajonett was inkompatibel zum EF ist)


----------



## DP455 (29. Januar 2014)

'Vermute mal, dass das 150-600 zum Spotten eingesetzt werden soll. Mal unabhängig von der optischen Qualität und Verarbeitung dieser Linse, müsste man sich dann aber vor dem Kauf auch mal grundlegende Gedanken darüber machen, ob Mobilität, Zugriff und Handling mit den eigenen Anforderungen vereinbar sind. Nur mal so zum Vergleich:

Tamron 150-600: Filterdurchmesser: 95mm • Maße (Durchmesser x Länge): 105.6x257.8mm • Gewicht: 1951g vs. Canon 70-300 IS USM: Maße (Durchmesser x Länge): 76.5x142.8mm • Gewicht: 630g

Das schaut bestimmt lustig aus mit 'ner 600D ohne BG am anderen Ende. Und selbst mit BG hätte man dann noch ganz schön zu tun, die Gewichtsungleichverteilung auszugleichen. Das Handling macht mit 'ner Linse diesen Kalibers ohne Stativ bestimmt wenig bis gar keinen Spaß. Die Schelle ist ja nicht ohne Grund verbaut. Außerdem stelle ich mir die Frage, ob 600mm Brennweite wirklich gebraucht werden und ob es nicht sogar so ist, dass sich die 150mm am anderen Ende in vielen Situationen als viel größeres Hindernis herausstellen könnten. Anstelle des Tamrons würde ich mir als Upgrade, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die bisherige Linse überhaupt ausgereizt wurde und ein Austausch sinnvoll ist, schon eher das 120-400er von Sigma anschauen...


----------



## Rat Six (29. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie das bei nikon aus schaut weiß ich nicht,


 Identisch wie bei Pentax. Der Fokusindikator funktioniert auch bei manuellen Linsen problemlos. Einzig bei den kleinen Bodies D3X00 und D5X00 gibt es keine Belichtungsmessung da ihnen der Blendenmitnehmer fehlt.


----------



## Gast20190124 (29. Januar 2014)

> (analoge canon haben ein FD-bajonett was inkompatibel zum EF ist)


also entweder ich seh den Zusammenhang nicht oder es ist falsch, denn alle Canon EOS (egal ob digital oder analog) sind kompatibel zu EF Objektiven. Wenn du mit 





> analoge canon


 die A-serie meinst, dann stimmt das mit dem FD-Bajonett.

EF gibt es seit 1987 und löste das FD Bajonett ab


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Taschenfrage:

Hat jmd KATAs im Einsatz? Vor allem für mich von Interesse die Bumblebee DL210 und die 3IN1 -25 PL


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2014)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Einzig bei den kleinen Bodies D3X00 und D5X00 gibt es keine Belichtungsmessung da ihnen der Blendenmitnehmer fehlt.


 Wie regeln die dann die blende ohne mitnehmer? Elektrisch?


carlson_hb schrieb:


> also entweder ich seh den Zusammenhang nicht  oder es ist falsch, denn alle Canon EOS (egal ob digital oder analog)  sind kompatibel zu EF Objektiven.


Es geht da nicht um analog vs. digital sondern um AF vs. MF. Canon hat  bei der umstellung von MF (FD) auf AF (EF) das bajonett gewechselt. An  den FD-objektiven gibt es quasi nix, nichtmal die blende kann ausgelesen  werden.


> Wenn du mit  die A-serie meinst, dann stimmt das mit dem FD-Bajonett.


 Da muß ich passen da ich keine canon und mich nur mal am rand  damit beschäftigt habe. (adaptierbarkeit) Wie ich bereits schrieb, das  FD bajonett stammt aus der pre AF-zeit.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Januar 2014)

Darf ich mich hier mal dranhängen, wenn es eh grad um Taschen geht?
Kennt einer von euch die compagnon oder hat sie im Einsatz? Ich finde nämlich das Konzept echt klasse, bei Material und Optik ist die tasche m.M.n. eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Weil mir gefällt die Tasche echt gut, aber bei fast 400€ tätigt man ungerne einen "Blindkauf"..


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

Der Kauf des Tamrons 150-600 wird sich definitiv lohnen da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Und außerdem werde ich mir dann danach auch direkt unmittelbar die Canon 6D (Traum) zulegen. Passt ja zum vollformat perfekt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Januar 2014)

@Zeuss18: Vor der 6D aber unbedingt noch lernen, dass man eine Blende nicht nur ab- sondern auch zu machen kann. 

@der_yappi: Ich kenne den Rucksack nicht, finde aber, dass der einen sehr guten Eindruck macht. 

@GeForce-Lover: Ich bin ja durchaus ein Freund von wertigen und gut verarbeiteten Dingen. Sooo schön, finde ich die Tasche allerdings auch nicht. Was mich davon abhalten würde, ist die Größe und das vermutlich sehr hohe Eigengewicht. Wenn da auch noch ein Laptop mit rein soll, würde ich den Transport im Rucksack bevorzugen. Bei einer etwas längeren Fototour, wird das Gewicht sehr schnell zum Spaßverderber. 

Fürs kleine Gepäck bevorzuge ich dieses Teil: Kalahari SLR-Kameratasche k-31 khaki: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

Einige Fotos, die ich mal für jemanden hier aus dem Forum gemacht hatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Tasche ist wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet und robust. Gut finde ich auch, dass man ihr den Inhalt nicht gleich ansieht. Das weckt nicht so leicht Begehrlichkeiten. Die braunen Aufsätze sind aus Leder. Für die kleine und mittlere Tour bietet die Tasche ausreichend Platz. Ich bekomme die Kamera mit angesetztem Objektiv in „Normalgröße“ (z.B. Tamron 17-50 oder 85er FB) locker rein. Kamera mit Batteriegriff wird allerdings eng, geht aber (D7000). Bei meinen großen Bodys (D300s und D700), muss entweder der BG oder das Objektiv ab. Wenn der BG unbedingt mit muss, ist er in einer der vielen Taschen besser aufgehoben. Dazu noch ein 70-200 F/2.8 (ist schon nicht ganz klein) und zwei weiter kleinere Objektive oder ein großer Blitz (SB900). Für Kleinkram sind reichlich Taschen vorhanden und auch ein Fach für Graukarte, Papier oder ähnliches ist auf der Rückseite. Bei mir ist da meist ein großer Plastikmüllsack drin, für den Fall, dass ich mich für die Fotos mal wieder in den Dreck werfen muss.   Zwischen den Befestigungen für den Gurt gibt es  auch noch Taschen (Bild 3816). Die sind auch sehr geräumig und nehmen Getränke oder weitere Objektive auf. In den Taschen befindet sich noch ein Regenschutz, der normalerweise auf dem Boden zusammengefaltet liegt. Der ist fest mit der Tasche verbunden. Allerdings ist die Tasche denn auch schon sehr prall gefüllt und man sollte über den Rucksack nachdenken. Die (reichlich vorhandenen) Trennwände sind mit Klettverschlüssen befestigt, so dass der Innenraum sehr variabel zu gestalten ist.
Ach ja, das Schulterpolster am Gurt ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Zeuss18: Vor der 6D aber unbedingt noch lernen, dass man eine Blende nicht nur ab- sondern auch zu machen kann.
> 
> @der_yappi: Ich kenne den Rucksack nicht, finde aber, dass der einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.
> 
> ...


 

Zu meiner Verteidiung; ich habe mich verlesen. ^-^


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2014)

So ne Kalahari hatte auch einer von unserer letztjährigen Irlandreisegruppe dabei. Hat an sich nen guten Eindruck gemacht.
Als ich mir darauf hin die Kalahari Rucksäcke angeschaut habe war ich (für mich) doch etwas enttäuscht. Da finde ich meinen Tamrac besser.


----------



## Rat Six (30. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie regeln die dann die blende ohne mitnehmer? Elektrisch?


 Jo, seit der Einführung der AF Optiken wird bei Nikon die Blende über die Kontakte elektronisch übertragen.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht obs schon mal thematisiert wurde:

Nikon hat atm eine Cashbackaktion für ausgesuchte FX-kompatible Linsen.
Ursprünglich wäre sie schon am 31.01. zu Ende gegangen, wurde aber bis Ende März verlängert.

NIKKOR Objektive und Zubehör für Nikon FX Vollformatkameras


Die Aktion für das Nikon 1 System war ebenfalls bis zum 31.01. - wurde aber *nicht* verlängert


Ich habe mir jedenfalls das AF-S 70-200 F4 aus der Aktion "gegönnt" und mein Sigma damit abgelöst.
Heute kam dann nach etwa 3 Wochen warten die Überweisung von Nikon


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Februar 2014)

Ist bekannt. Leider gibt es kein Cashback fürs 24mm 1.4. Da hoffe ich aber auf das Sigma Art oder einen Glückstreffer in der Bucht. Das 600mm 4 wäre auch mit Cashback preislich indiskutabel. 

@der_yappi: Schon probiert die Linse?


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Februar 2014)

Das Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art ist die nächste Top-Linse, die Sigma auf den Markt bringt. Es soll dem Zeiss 55mm Otus fast das Wasser reichen können.
Sigma 50mm F1.4 DG HSM | ART - YouTube


----------



## Placebo (8. April 2014)

Neue A7s veröffentlicht:

Zeitgleich mit der A7 und A7r entwickelt
12,2MP (Vollformat)
Video: so ziemlich alles zwischen 4K in 30FPS und HD in 120FPS; 4K muss aber wegen Hitze und Stromverbrauch extern aufgenommen werden
ISO 100–102400, erweiterbar auf ISO 50-409.600
Gehäuse ist aus rostfreiem Stahl, sonst baugleich mit A7 und A7r
Preis laut Gerüchten bei 1700$

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8a4qxfxOnE


----------



## taks (11. April 2014)

Mal eine Frage an euch:

Was für eine gebraucht Nikon Kamera wäre die beste Wahl für 250-350€ (Je günstiger desto besser)?
Zur Auswahl stehen D90, D300 und D7000 (oder gibt es noch mehr?).

Also bis jetzt dachte ich die D300 wäre eigentlich genau richtig. (Die D300s brauch ich nicht, da ich keine Videos aufnehme)
Aber jetzt habe ich die D7000 entdeckt. Auf den ersten Blick ist sie in allen belangen besser als die D300, ausser Anzahl Punkte 
für Autofokus und ich vermute die D7000 hat auch keinen wasserfesten Body.
Die D90 hab ich noch dazu genommen weil sie vom Preis her auch noch etwa bei den beiden anderen liegt.

Empfehlungen, Meinungen?


----------



## mayo (11. April 2014)

D300 bzw 300s


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. April 2014)

@Mayo: Weshalb?

Ich hatte eine D90, habe eine D300s und (noch) eine D7000 sowie eine D700. Eine D7000 dürfte bei deinem Budget knapp werden. Die werden, je nach Zustand, ab ca. 400 Euro, eher 450,- gehandelt.

Was soll denn hauptsächlich fotografiert werden? Wenn du viel Sport oder Tiere fotografierst, ist die D300 sicher die beste Wahl. Der Autofokus ist sehr schnell, auch bei wenig Licht. Dazu noch sehr treffsicher und er deckt einen sehr großen Bereich des Bildes ab. Die Kamera hat eine Serienbildgeschwindigkeit von 7 Bildern/Sekunde (mit Batteriegriff 8) und einen sehr großen Pufferspeicher, so dass man auch mehrere Sekunden mit Dauerfeuer durchziehen kann. Der Body besteht komplett aus Metall, ist sehr robust, dafür allerdings auch sehr schwer. Ab ca. ISO 1000, fängt sie allerdings stark an zu rauschen. Da sind sehr lichtstarke und somit teure Objektive notwendig, um auch bei wenig Licht auf brauchbare Verschlusszeiten zu kommen. Für mich war das der Hauptgrund, zusätzlich die D700 zu kaufen. Was hilft mir ein 300mm 2.8, wenn ich 1/30 Sekunde belichten muss? Bei einem Dunkelzoom sieht es da noch erheblich schlechter aus. Die Kamera hat nur die Einstellungen A, S, P und M. Es gibt keine Automatikprogramme für z.B. Sport, Portrait, Landschaft usw. Man sollte sich also schon ein wenig mit den Einstellungen auskennen. Die D300 ist schon relativ alt. Achte beim Gebrauchtkauf auf die Anzahl der Auslösungen. Ein ausgelutschtes Teil mit über 100 000 Auslösungen würde ich nicht nehmen. Da denn lieber etwas länger sparen und die 300s mit weniger Auslösungen kaufen.

Die D90 ist deutlich kleiner, hat alle Automatiken und den gleichen Sensor wie die D300. Der Autofokus ist deutlich langsamer und hat nur 11 Messfelder, gegenüber 51 bei der D300. Wenn du nicht gerade schnelle Serien und einen Top-AF für Sport- und Tierfotografie brauchst eine sehr gute Kamera. Die dürfte bei deinem angegebenen Budget auch locker drin sein. Ich würde sie einer D5x00 allemal vorziehen.

Der Autofokus der D7000 ist nicht ganz so gut, wie der einer D300(s), dem der D90 aber klar überlegen. Für die meisten Situationen ist er auch völlig ausreichend. Wenn das Licht schwächer wird, lässt er deutlich nach. Es ist das gleiche Modul (Multicam 4800) wie bei der D6x0 oder der DF (D300 = Multicam 3500, wie bei D4(s), D800(e) und D7100). Der Sensor der D7000 ist wirklich sehr gut und dem der D90 und D300(s) deutlich überlegen. Er neigt nicht ganz so schnell zum Rauschen und bietet mit 16 Mpix die etwas höhere Auflösung. Auch der Dynamikumfang ist etwas höher. Der Body besteht zu einem großen Teil ebenfalls aus Metall, fühlt sich allerdings nicht ganz so wertig an, wie der einer D300(s). Billig wirkt das Teil allerdings auch nicht. Für die meisten Anwendungen dürfte die D7000 die beste Wahl sein. Vielleicht noch etwas sparen? Ach ja, meine will ich verkaufen...


----------



## Rat Six (11. April 2014)

Wenn du nicht auf den Top AF angewiesen bist, dann die D7000. Bei der Bildqualität hinkt die D300 einfach hinterher. Bevor jetzt wieder das übliche Gezeter kommt, ja mit der D300 kann man immer noch gute Bilder machen. 
Die D7000 verfügt auch über ein abgedichtetes Gehäuse.


----------



## mayo (11. April 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Mayo: Weshalb?
> 
> Ich hatte eine D90, habe eine D300s und (noch) eine D7000 sowie eine D700. Eine D7000 dürfte bei deinem Budget knapp werden. Die werden, je nach Zustand, ab ca. 400 Euro, eher 450,- gehandelt.
> 
> ...


 
Eben aus den Gründen die du oben genannt hast.  Und wegen dem Budget.. Hab aber die momentanen Preise nicht so deutlich im kopf,  da ich schon langer beim C bin....


----------



## totovo (15. April 2014)

ahhh, ich bin grad wirklich am Überlegen mir ne K-3 zu gönnen 

würde sie für 880 Euronen bekommen! Was meint ihr?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. April 2014)

Ich an deiner stelle würde sie nehmen. (für 880€ bekommt man im laden sonst "nur" eine k5 II) Der sprung von deiner k5 wird schon ganz ordentlich sein.


----------



## totovo (15. April 2014)

ja, denke ich auch...

Ich habe ja auch schöne Festbrennweiten, die würden sich bestimmt auch drüber freuen!
Aber 880€ sind halt mal eben nen halbes Monatsgehalt 

Mich reizt besonderst der signifikant verbesserte AF und die höhere Auflösung! Und auch die möglichkeit auf zwei SD-Karten zu speichern...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. April 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch schöne Festbrennweiten, die würden sich bestimmt auch drüber freuen!


Bei mir wärs das tokina 80-200 2.8 ...


> Aber 880€ sind halt mal eben nen halbes Monatsgehalt


Bei mir wär`s 3/4 und ich kenne auch welche deren ganzes monatsgehalt das wäre. 
Auf der anderen seite, wenn du die kamera relativ häufig benutzt bist du evt. später froh darüber zugegriffen zu haben.



> Mich reizt besonderst der signifikant verbesserte AF und die höhere Auflösung! Und auch die möglichkeit auf zwei SD-Karten zu speichern...


 Genau die punkte hatten mich auch gereizt, nur "leider" hat pentax mit den letzten firmwares den AF meiner k30 nochmal verbessert so das mein ausschuß gesunken ist. (der schnelle AF meiner tokina`s hat aber auch einen kleinen anteil) Jetzt muß ich schon scharfe bilder aussortieren weil ein szenario mehrfach vorhanden ist.  
Lediglich die belichtungsmessung nervt noch etwas. Die kommt nicht damit klar, wenn sich die lichtverhältnisse ständig und kontinuirlich ändern (komischer weise aber nur, wenn ich die blende automatisch steuern lasse) weshalb ich dann im nachgang anpassen darf.


----------



## totovo (16. April 2014)

ach na gut, dann mach ichs halt 

ich denke, gerade das sigma 50mm 1.4, das 105er macro und das 70-200 f 2,8 werden sich bedanken!

der stangen AF soll ja auch deutlich schneller und vor allem leiser sein!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2014)

Da du ja derzeit eine K5 hast, ist die entscheidung zur K3 schon gut. Hättest du dagegen eine K5 II(s), K50 oder K30 müßte man schon mehr abwägen...


----------



## taks (16. April 2014)

Was würdet ihr denn von einer D7000 mit 50'000 Auslösungen halten? Oder sind das schon zuviele? 
Wäre jetzt für 360€ zu haben.


----------



## Rat Six (17. April 2014)

Naja, der Verschluss der D7000 ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, für 150000 Auslösungen ausgelegt. Also sollte da noch einiges gehen. Der Preis ist, wenn der restliche Zustand passt, mMn ok.


----------



## totovo (17. April 2014)

Oh man, ich freue mich schon wie nen kleines Kind 
Hoffentlich wird das was bis Samstag *Zu DHL schiel*


----------



## Rat Six (17. April 2014)

Nich nur du. Ich freu mich gerade wie ein Schnitzel, morgen soll mein Makro ankommen. Hoffentlich ist DHL im stande diese Lieferung nicht wieder komplett zu beschädigen, die letzten beiden haben sie schön vergeigt.


----------



## totovo (20. April 2014)

Soooo...

Hab mir endlich einen Traum erfüllt und meine erste eigene Website online gestellt! Alles noch in der Betaphase!
Schaut mal vorbei, und wenn ihr Fehler findet, dann wäre es super, wenn ihr mir die mitteilt!

KLICK MICH GAAAAANZ FEST!!!


----------



## taks (20. April 2014)

> Kleines ganz groß
> Die Faszinierende Welt der Krabbeltiere...



Faszinierende würde hier klein geschrieben werden.



> Website geht online
> Am heutigen Ostermontag geht eine vorabversion der Website online! Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!



Heute ist nicht Ostermontag  und vorabversion wird gross geschrieben

Sonst


----------



## totovo (20. April 2014)

Danke!

Fehler sin korrigiert 

Ja, ich bin eher fertig geworden als ich dachte


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Zum Rauschverhalten:
> ISO 3200 (Nur das Licht vom Kindle)


Hmpf... Verkleinert, oder? Hast du evt. einen 100% crop? (und die  exif-daten würden mich auch mal interessieren, sind aber leider nicht  mehr da gewesen)
Ansonsten schaut es recht gut aus...


totovo schrieb:


> Das Rauschverhalten hängt nicht allein von den Megapixeln ab...


...aber auch doch irgendwo von der pixel-dichte. (das signal wird sich nicht ewig stark verstärken lassen und wie sehr die empfindlichkeit der zellen gestiegen ist wird auch kaum einer beantworten können)


> Ich glaube nicht, dass meine K-5 bei dem Bild weniger rauschen würde.


 Der sensor deiner K5 ist allerdings auch etwas älter. Ist ja nicht so, als würde die entwicklung stehen bleiben.


----------



## totovo (21. April 2014)

dessen Rauschverhalten ist Vergleichbar mit dem der Nikon D-7100, die aktuell wohl als ASP-C Flagschiff gillt!

Sicher hängt das von der Piseldichte ab, aber eben nicht ausschließlich! Man kann sagen ein FX-Sensor mit 18MP wird weniger rauschen als einer mit 32MP, zu ASP-C würde ich den Vergleich nicht so einfach ziehen wollen!


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. April 2014)

*@GeForce-Lover*: 
Zur D800, ein Teil deiner Fragen wurde ja schon beantwortet. Die RAWs aus der D800 sind schon groß, ein halbwegs potenter und aktueller PC dürfte da allerdings keine Schwierigkeiten mit haben. Allerdings ist so eine Festplatte schon mal schnell voll bei der Dateigröße. Möglicherweise gleich mehrere Dateien je Bild (RAW, jpg und manchmal auch noch Tif), da sind 2TByte schnell voll. Evtl. auch noch eine 2. Platte fürs backup... Meine Fotos schau ich meist am Monitor an und der kann 2560x1440 Pix (27") = ca, 3,6MB - also runfd 1/4 der Auflösung meiner D700 bzw, 300s. Wer stark cropt oder auch sehr große Prints haben will, vielleicht auch nur die sonstigen Vorzüge der D800 braucht bzw. haben will, soll sich das Teil kaufen. Einer Dacia-FX (D610) gegenüber, würde ich das Teil allemal vorziehen. Ist einfach eine rundum tolle Kamera. Der AF, die Belichtungsmessung und letztendlich die Bedienung sprechen eindeutig dafür. Ich habe zumindest viel gutes darüber gelesen. Die Tiefen lassen sich wohl auch noch sehr stark hochziehen. Trotz der hohen Pixeldichte ist die Kamera auch bei ISO6400 noch sehr gut brauchbar (zumindest nach den von mir angesehenen Fotos). Wenn es eine neue FX von Nikon sein soll und eine D4(s) nicht drin ist, die beste Wahl. Man könnte auch noch einmal über die DF nachdenken.

Da du gefragt hast, ich kam von der D90 zur D300s und habe mir danach die D7000 gekauft. Die Bedienung empfinde ich bei dem Teil (D7000) einfach als grottig. Ich mag sie einfach nicht gerne mitnehmen und ziehe die 300s vor. Deshalb habe ich mir letztendlich noch die D700 geholt. Die Bedienung und Handhabung ist fast identisch mit der D300s und der D800. Jedes Knöpfchen sitzt da, wo es soll und alle Einstellungen sind sehr schnell und direkt (ohne ins Menü zu müssen) erreichbar. Da haben sich mal fähige Ingenieure drangesetzt. Von einer D7x00 oder D6x0 kommend, ist es sicher eine Umstellung, ich empfinde die aber als durchweg positiv und möchte nicht mehr auf einen der kleineren Bodys zurück.

Die jpgs aus der D800 sollte man nehmen können. Die meiner D300s sind nicht zu gebrauchen, die der D7000 und der D700 wirklich gut. Letztendlich kann man die aber, nach eigenen Vorlieben, Kameraintern einstellen. Wie bei allen Nikons stehen mehrere Optionen zur Verfügung, Standard, Portrait, Landschaft und Brilliant. Dazu noch div. Modi der D2 und reichlich Auswahl zum Download. Bei allen Optionen kann man im Untermenü noch die Schärfe, Helligkeit, Kontrast und Sättigung einstellen. Mit etwas Rumprobieren und Geduld wird man da sicher sehr gute jpgs rausbekommen.

Zum Nikkor 58mm. Sicherlich eine tolle Linse, wenn man häufig Nachtaufanhmen macht. Für solche DInge ist die optimiert. Besonders scharf ist das Teil aber eher nicht. Dafür sehr teuer. Mit meinem Nikkor 50mm 1.4 bin ich sehr zufrieden. Leicht abgeblendet scharf mit treffsicherem AF und schönem Bokeh. Das neue Sigma soll wohl richtig gut werden. Ob es mein 50mm 1.4 Nikkor mal ersetzen wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Dafür muss die Linse dann schon sehr gut sein. Erste Preise wurden angeblich bei knapp 1000 Euro gesehen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (21. April 2014)

100% Crop von dem Bild habe ich gerade leider nicht (bin im Urlaub). Zu den EXIF-Daten: 1/40s, 3200 ISO, f/1.8.
Die Abbildungsleistung ist schon extrem (gutes Glas vorausgesetzt).
Hier ein ca. 100% Crop (sogar eher vom Rand  ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (21. April 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Zum Nikkor 58mm. Sicherlich eine tolle Linse, wenn man häufig Nachtaufanhmen macht. Für solche DInge ist die optimiert. Besonders scharf ist das Teil aber eher nicht. Dafür sehr teuer. Mit meinem Nikkor 50mm 1.4 bin ich sehr zufrieden. Leicht abgeblendet scharf mit treffsicherem AF und schönem Bokeh. Das neue Sigma soll wohl richtig gut werden. Ob es mein 50mm 1.4 Nikkor mal ersetzen wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Dafür muss die Linse dann schon sehr gut sein. Erste Preise wurden angeblich bei knapp 1000 Euro gesehen.


 
Mal abwarten, was Samyang nächste Woche vorstellt. In Sachen Schärfe sind das 35mm 1.4 und 85mm 1.4 angeblich auf Höhe der 1.000€ teureren Canon/Nikon Linsen und auch gut verarbeitet. Wenn jetzt noch AF dazukommt (gibt Gerüchte über ein 50mm mit AF), wäre das eine echt gute Alternative. Wobei ich mich schon irgendwo in den extrem weichen Fokusring des 35mm verliebt habe  Ab 2.8 ist es übrigens schärfer, als mein Sensor Pixel ausgeben kann.


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2014)

Joa, dat wars ...


----------



## Re4dt (22. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Joa, dat wars ...l


Canon 450D ist es nicht länger her das diese "gestorben"  ist? 


Welches Objektiv empfiehlt sich eigentlich für Architektur Fotografie mit eingebautem IS?


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2014)

Nö, die hat gestern beim Fußball das Zeitliche gesegnet . Wollte fix nen Foto mit dem 18-35 drauf machen und hatte ne Verschlusslamelle quer durchs Bild laufen .. Eben nochmal probiert und es tut sich nix mehr... Jetzt klemmt der Verschluss fest. Gut, ab in die Tonne . Was du meinst war die 40D. Was war letztenendes aber doch nur nen Brösel Spiegelkastenmotormagnet der durch die Mechanik geflitzt is  .


----------



## taks (23. April 2014)

Eine Frage an euch: Hat dieses Bild ein Rauschen oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2014)

Im Hintergrund (das grün) etwas. Ansonsten nichts störendes. Viel mehr würde mich die Unschärfe ärgern .


----------



## christian.pitt (23. April 2014)

das müsste leicht verwackelt sein


----------



## taks (23. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund (das grün) etwas. Ansonsten nichts störendes. Viel mehr würde mich die Unschärfe ärgern .


 
Von wo könnte das denn kommen? ISO ist auf 200.


Ja, ist nicht ganz scharf, ist aber auch nur ein Schnappschuss 

Bessere Schärfe? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> 100% Crop von dem Bild habe ich gerade leider nicht (bin im Urlaub). Zu den EXIF-Daten: 1/40s, 3200 ISO, f/1.8.


Da macht der kindle, oder was das gleich für eine lichtquelle war, aber ganz schön viel licht oder das objektiv fängt so viel ein. 
Bei meinen spärlichen versuchen bin ich immer ganz schnell bei iso 12800 und 1/15 sekunde, wobei ich da aber nie kunstlicht habe.


> Hier ein ca. 100% Crop (sogar eher vom Rand  ):


Naja, in meinen augen rauscht das bild ja schon ganz gut. Ein teil davon wird von der struktur des objektes und der sw-konverierung überdeckt. ABER, das kann man weder kamera noch hersteller ernsthaft anlasten, da das system auf schärfe optimiert sein wird. (das verlangt der markt mit sicherheit so)
Allerdings bleibe ich auch bei meiner meinung, wer bei wenig licht fotografieren will sucht sich lieber was mit weniger mpix. Die D800 ist in meinen augen was für detail- bzw. crop-fetischisten. (die auflösung kratzt immerhin am mittelformat, was dann um die 40 mpix hat)
@ taks
Ich sehe das wie nfsgame-> minimales rauschen.
Was für eine kamera hast du?


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. April 2014)

Ich glaube es hat noch niemand gesagt, die D800 sei ein Low Light Monster 

Vielleicht war der Kindle auf voller Leuchtstärke  Ich weiß nur, dass in dem Raum keine andere Lichtquelle mehr war.


----------



## totovo (23. April 2014)

SOOOOOOOO 

Heute kam meine K-3 an!
Sehr schöne Kamera, gewohnt super Ergonomie, wertig verarbeitet, liegt einfach super in der Hand. Kein Wunder, sie sieht der K-5 bis auf wenige Details zum Verwechseln ähnlich!
ABER: Einige Knöpfe sind besser angeordnet, intuitiver. Also eher eine gelungene Evolution.

Dann habe ich gleich mal den Autofokus ausprobiert, der war das Hauptmanko an meiner K-5, zu langsam, nicht immer treffsicher. Nach draufschnallen verschiedener Objektive, mit USM, und Stange muss ich sagen: Toll! Slebst wenn der AF auf Schärfepriorität steht, ist er allemal schneller, als der, der K-5.
Bei eben jener habe ich manchmal das Gefühl gehabt, der AF liegt immer mal davor, mal dahinter... Das konnte ich so nun nicht feststellen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann bin ich noch dem Verdacht nachgegangen, die K-3 würde mehr Rauschen, als die K-5. Das konnte ich so nicht feststellen, dass Rauschen ist ein anderes, allerdings ist es nicht stärker, eher feiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links die K-3: ISO 100/400/800/1600/3200/6400/12800
Testaufbau nicht verändert, Lichtquelle: Kerze und Fernseher im Hintergrund, MF.


----------



## Placebo (24. April 2014)

Die K-3 scheint das Rauschen einfach weniger zu unterdrücken: Das Bild finde ich schon etwas rauschiger aber auch minimal weniger Weichgezeichnet. Aber das ist sowieso Pixelzählerei. Habe heute meine alte Canon PowerShot XS (sowie meine Handycam) ausprobiert und bin seitdem der Meinung, dass selbst ISO 25600 an APS-C vollkommen in Ordnung ist


----------



## BillDschirm (24. April 2014)

Ich hätte gerne eine Wertung dieses Bildes - aus technischen Gesichtspunkten, das Motiv spielt keine Rolle. Ich habe mir eine Fujifilm X-E1 zugelegt, welches im Kit 2 Objektive beinhaltete. Dieses Foto hier wurde mit dem Tele (Fujifilm 50 - 230 mm / F 4.5 - 6.7 XC OIS 50 mm-Objektiv) geschossen, direkt nach dem Auspacken der Kamera. Die Exif-Daten sind beigefügt, was sagt ihr?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hat noch niemand gesagt, die D800 sei ein Low Light Monster


Nein, hat auch niemend gesagt. Aber um mal auf den ursprung zurück zu kommen...


GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Jetzt noch mal eine persönliche Frage: Du  hattest ja auch eine D7000. War die Umstellung im ersten Moment schwer?
> 
> Ich  hätte halt gerne den besseren Sucher, das mit dem MultiCam 3500 bessere  AF-Modul, den ohne Batteriegriff größeren Body, die Rauschfreiheit des  FX-Sensors und durch die Auflösung und die Möglichkeit des Croppens die  Möglichkeit, mit zwei 1,4er Festbrennweiten hinzukommen.


...eine D7000 rauscht nennenswert mehr?
@Totovo
Wenn ich deine vergleichsbilder so sehe, juckt es mich schon wieder in den fingern. Die vernunft sagt aber->NEIN!


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. April 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gerne eine Wertung dieses Bildes - aus technischen Gesichtspunkten, das Motiv spielt keine Rolle. Ich habe mir eine Fujifilm X-E1 zugelegt, welches im Kit 2 Objektive beinhaltete. Dieses Foto hier wurde mit dem Tele (Fujifilm 50 - 230 mm / F 4.5 - 6.7 XC OIS 50 mm-Objektiv) geschossen, direkt nach dem Auspacken der Kamera. Die Exif-Daten sind beigefügt, was sagt ihr?



Naja, was willst du höhren? Eigentlich müsstest du es selber erkennen. Auf dem Bild ist nichts scharf- ok, vielleicht noch die Grasbüschel unten rechts in der Ecke. Worauf hast du denn fokussiert? Die Löwenzahnblüten sehen aus, wie überbelichtete Golfbälle, da sind keinerlei Details mehr zu erkennen. Die Lichtsituation ist zugegeben etwas schwierig, da sind die sehr hellen, von der Sonne angestrahlten Blüten und der sehr dunkle Stein, was einen sehr hohen Dynamikumfang erfordert. Etwas mehr sollte aber schon noch drin sein. Bei einer Blende von 7.1  sollte auch ein etwas größerer Bereich, bzw. überhaupt irgend etwas scharf sein. Es sei denn, du hast ins Nirvana fokussiert. Mach mal ein Foto bei Tageslicht im Schatten und versuche einen sauberen Fokus zu setzen. Wenn es da immer noch so aussieht, solltest du dem Hersteller das Objektiv um die Ohren hauen. Ich habe selten technisch schlechtere Fotos gesehen.


----------



## BillDschirm (24. April 2014)

Danke für das Feedback, jetzt wo du so alles aufzählst, fällt es einem selber auf; hier ein Foto in der Lichtsituation, welche du beschrieben hast: Habe es mit dem Fokus wahrscheinlich noch nicht raus, muss aber auch erst noch die Firmware aktualisieren, da die X-E1 im Anfangsstadium, gerade mit dem Fokus, noch schwächelte.


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2014)

Ist das Offenblende? Ich finds irgendwie weich...


----------



## BillDschirm (24. April 2014)

Ja, 5,2 bei ISO 400 und einer Brennweite von 85mm.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. April 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Bei den RAWs kommt es drauf an ob du sie in 12  oder 14bit Farbtiefe speicherst. Mir persönlich reichen 12bit und die  RAWs werden so um die 40 MB groß
> Beim Akku kommt es drauf an, ob du das hintere Display oft benutzt. Bei  mir ist es meistens ausgeschaltet (auch die Anzeige der Bilder direkt  nach der Belichtung). Dann hält der Akku schon mehrere Tage, ein  Ersatzakku für den Notfall ist aber mMn Pflicht. Für Schnappschüsse  reichen die Jpegs alle mal und das AF-Problem wurde bei den neueren  Kameras behoben.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


 Ja, so mit um die 40-50Mb hatte ich gerechnet. Damit kann ich leben,  mir ging es halt vor allem darum, mal eine halbwegs vernünftige Angabe  zu bekommen. Von 20-80Mb habe ich nämlich alles gelesen
Das  hintere Display nutze ich eigentlich so gut wie nie. Wenn ich auswerten  will, ob das Bild was taugt, mach ich das lieber am Monitor 
Ja,  was den Akku angeht: Die D7000 nutzt ja den gleichen. Also kann ich  einfach je nachdem, welche cam ich dabei habe, einfach den Akku der  anderen auch Mitnehmen. Ich brauche ihn ja gerade nicht 
Das ich  mit RAW besser dran bin, ist selbsterklärend, aber für Schnappschüsse  ist mir das konvertieren zu viel Aufwand. Da reichen mir die jpegs -  Wenn sie denn etwas taugen.
Das AF-Problem ist komplatt aus der Welt? Sehr gut 

Und natürlich, du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Laut dem hier ca. 850 bilder pro ladung.
> Jpeg ist ein standard. Die bilder werden nicht mehr taugen als bei  deiner jetzigen kamera. Dazu kann man doch die qualität einstellen.  (zumindest geht das an meiner K30)
> Mal davon ab, komprimiere RAW`s werden glaube auch in jpeg komprimiert.  Sind halt nur 100% quali jpeg`s. (von der größe her zumindest identisch)
> Sicher das du nicht nur auf die auflösung schielst? Mit  "rauschfreiheit" ist bei einem 36 mpix-sensor nicht mehr viel, auch wenn  der vollformat hat. (die pixeldichte auf dem ding ist höher als die bei  einem 16 mpix aps-c)
> Wenn du also auch bei weniger licht fotografieren willst, such dir lieber etwas mit weniger auflösung.


 Ja, aber zum Akku gab es auch sehr wiedersprüchliche Angeban im Netz. Von um die 500-1200 alles dabei.
Zu den jpegs:





Schrauberopi schrieb:


> *@GeForce-Lover*:
> Die jpgs aus der  D800 sollte man nehmen können. Die meiner D300s sind nicht zu  gebrauchen, die der D7000 und der D700 wirklich gut. Letztendlich kann  man die aber, nach eigenen Vorlieben, Kameraintern einstellen. Wie bei  allen Nikons stehen mehrere Optionen zur Verfügung, Standard, Portrait,  Landschaft und Brilliant. Dazu noch div. Modi der D2 und reichlich  Auswahl zum Download. Bei allen Optionen kann man im Untermenü noch die  Schärfe, Helligkeit, Kontrast und Sättigung einstellen. Mit etwas  Rumprobieren und Geduld wird man da sicher sehr gute jpgs rausbekommen.


 Da gibt´s je nach Kamera schon Unterschiede. Und die der D800 habe ich halt noch nicht gesehen 
Zum  Thema Rauschen: Ich erwarte jetzt keinen extremen Fortschritt. Ich  brauche auch kein Low-Light Monster. Aber Bilder, 1-2 ISO Stufen höher  als mit der D7000 in Brauchbar wären toll
Und  natürlich will ich die Auflösung. Mit 2 FB´s und dann croppen, dann  kommen mir 36MP sehr entgegen. Insofern steht wirklich weniger Auflösung  gar nicht zur Debatte.



SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Zum Rauschverhalten:
> ISO 3200 (Nur das Licht vom Kindle)


Sieht noch echt brauchbar aus 



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> *@GeForce-Lover*:
> Zur D800, ein Teil deiner Fragen wurde ja schon beantwortet. Die RAWs aus der D800 sind schon groß, ein halbwegs potenter und aktueller PC dürfte da allerdings keine Schwierigkeiten mit haben. Allerdings ist so eine Festplatte schon mal schnell voll bei der Dateigröße. Möglicherweise gleich mehrere Dateien je Bild (RAW, jpg und manchmal auch noch Tif), da sind 2TByte schnell voll. Evtl. auch noch eine 2. Platte fürs backup... Meine Fotos schau ich meist am Monitor an und der kann 2560x1440 Pix (27") = ca, 3,6MB - also rund 1/4 der Auflösung meiner D700 bzw, 300s. Wer stark cropt oder auch sehr große Prints haben will, vielleicht auch nur die sonstigen Vorzüge der D800 braucht bzw. haben will, soll sich das Teil kaufen. Einer Dacia-FX (D610) gegenüber, würde ich das Teil allemal vorziehen. Ist einfach eine rundum tolle Kamera. Der AF, die Belichtungsmessung und letztendlich die Bedienung sprechen eindeutig dafür. Ich habe zumindest viel gutes darüber gelesen. Die Tiefen lassen sich wohl auch noch sehr stark hochziehen. Trotz der hohen Pixeldichte ist die Kamera auch bei ISO6400 noch sehr gut brauchbar (zumindest nach den von mir angesehenen Fotos). Wenn es eine neue FX von Nikon sein soll und eine D4(s) nicht drin ist, die beste Wahl. Man könnte auch noch einmal über die DF nachdenken.
> 
> Da du gefragt hast, ich kam von der D90 zur D300s und habe mir danach die D7000 gekauft. Die Bedienung empfinde ich bei dem Teil (D7000) einfach als grottig. Ich mag sie einfach nicht gerne mitnehmen und ziehe die 300s vor. Deshalb habe ich mir letztendlich noch die D700 geholt. Die Bedienung und Handhabung ist fast identisch mit der D300s und der D800. Jedes Knöpfchen sitzt da, wo es soll und alle Einstellungen sind sehr schnell und direkt (ohne ins Menü zu müssen) erreichbar. Da haben sich mal fähige Ingenieure drangesetzt. Von einer D7x00 oder D6x0 kommend, ist es sicher eine Umstellung, ich empfinde die aber als durchweg positiv und möchte nicht mehr auf einen der kleineren Bodys zurück.
> ...


Wegen des Platzbedarfs auf der Platte mache ich mir wenig Sorgen - Nur sind große CF-Cards so teuer 
Stark croppen ist genau das, auf was ich hinaus will. Da wäre der Sensor der D800 ja ideal. Dazu wirklich nur 2 1.4er FB´s und ich bin glücklich.
Die D610 kam nie in Frage. Das ist ja wohl mal ein schlechter Witz, der Body. FX für Dummies, quasi. (Ihr wisst, wen und/oder was ich meine...) Dazu dieses doofe Bedienkonzept Genau davon will ich ja auch weg.
Über AF und Belichtungsmessung habe ich auch nur gutes gelesen. Sehr gutes. Ist halt ein Profi-Body.
Iso 6400 und sehr gut brauchbar wäre ja schon mal ein Fortschritt. 6400 an der D7000 ist mir schon ein Dorn im Auge...
Die D4 war auch nie eine Option. Die schon angesprohene Auflösung fehlt mir hier, dazu steht einfach der Preis für mich in keinem Verhältnis Von der D4s will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...
Die Df ist sicherlich eine interessante Kamera, aber für mich aus mehreren Gründen definitiv nicht das richtige...

Das 58er Nikkor ist schon sehr speziell. Hat mir aber irgendie mit all seinen Eigenheiten direkt gefallen... Keine Ahnung wieso, aber das hatte in meinen Augen seinen eigenen, unverwechselbaren "Stil", der mir halt sehr zugesagt hat Was mir auch gefallen hat, war das 24er Nikkor. Aber der Preis  Wenn ich eh schon ein 35er Anschaffe, lohnt sich das ja nicht wirklich...
Aber aus den von dir genannten Gründen werde ich wohl trotzdem erst mal das 50er Art abwarten. Das wirkt zumindest nachdem, was man so sieht/liest, mit 1000€ sehr fair eingepreist. Ich will mir nicht vorstellen, was das vergleichbare Nikkor kosten würde



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nein, hat auch niemend gesagt. Aber um mal auf den ursprung zurück zu kommen...
> 
> ...eine D7000 rauscht nennenswert mehr?


 Wie gesagt, ich will und brauche kein Low-Light Monster. Ein etwas besseres Rauschverhalten als bei der D800 und ich wäre vollkommen zufrieden...




So, jetzt euch allen noch einen schönen Abend, und vielen, vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. April 2014)

@BillDschirm: Beim 2. Foto ist immerhin ein wenig scharf geworden (die Dornen unten rechts und der kleine Zweig unten links). Zumindest ist die Abbildungsleistung vom Objektiv nicht völlig miserabel. Für Offenblende, auch 5.2, gar nicht mal so schlecht. Vermutlich hast du irgendeine automatische Fokusmesswahl an der Kamera eingestellt? Da findet die Kamera halt irgendetwas im Bild (hier den dornigen Zweig) und stellt darauf scharf. Ich kenne mich mit dem AF bei der Fuji nicht aus, vermute aber, dass es da effizientere Methoden gibt, den gewünschten Bereich scharf zu stellen. Hier hilft nur Handbuch lesen und viel üben.
Ach ja, ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit der Kamera.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber zum Akku gab es auch sehr wiedersprüchliche Angeban im Netz. Von um die 500-1200 alles dabei.


 
Naja, der Akku kann auch extrem unterschiedlich beansprucht werden - je nachdem, ob du manuell mit einem 50mm/1,8 fokussierst oder ob viel Glas, also viel Masse in einem großen Teleobjektiv hin- und herbewegt werden muss – eventuell gar mit VR. Zudem hat die D800 ja auch einen eingebauten Blitz. 
Da ist es kein Wunder, dass die Angaben stark schwanken. Aber wenn du eh einen Zweitakku aus der anderen Cam besitzt, trifft dich ein leergesaugter Stromlieferant ja nur halb so schlimm.


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2014)

Habe jetzt die *Rally 5* von Tamrac da. Nächste Woche kommt noch die *Apache 4* zum Vergleich.

Aber es geht genau das rein was ich will:
D90 (*ohne* BG) mit Sigma 17-70C (Sigma 18-50 EX f2.8 würde auch passen) in der Mitte.
Rechts und links daneben das Tokina 14-24 f4 und das Tamron 70-300 VC USD.
Anstatt des Tamrons würden auch das Sigma 50-150 EX 2,8 (Version *ohne* Stabi) oder mein Nikkor 70-200 f4 VR passen.
Anstatt des Tokinas passt auch der Blitz (SB-600) gut rein.
Und die Tasche hat noch ein Fach für mein 10" Tablet.

Wenn ich beide Taschen da habe werde ich nen kleinen Vergleich machen und euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Rat Six (28. April 2014)

Achja, die ewige Suche nach der perfekten Tasche. Ich habe mittlerweile 5 Tachen und 1 Rucksack und bin schon wieder auf der Suche nach neuem. Wiso können die Dinger nicht mit der Ausrüstung mitwachsen und sich den Anforderungen anpassen? 

PS: Seit dem 18. ist mein Makro da. DHL hat es geschafft das Paket nicht zu zerlegen und somit konnte ich schon ein wenig rumspielen. Es wurde übrigens ein Micro-Nikkor AF-S 85/3.5VR DX. Erste Erkenntnis: Wer Makro machen möchte sollte vom Manfrotto 190XPROB die Finger lassen. Das Ding wackelt wie ein Hundeschwanz. Nur wenn alle Segmente eingefahren sind und man die Beine weiter abspreizt steht es einigermaßen Stabil.


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2014)

Also ich komme mit meinem Tamrac Expedition 8 ganz gut klar . Auch wenn ich die Länge/Höhe voll ausnutze.


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2014)

Ich freue mich... ...NICHT


----------



## taks (30. April 2014)

Da bekommt man ja fest eine neue


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2014)

Joa, irgendwie sollte ich es zur Zeit sein lassen - ich scheine eine schlechte Ausstrahlung zu haben momenten  .


----------



## der_yappi (30. April 2014)

Was du auch immer anstellen musst.


Wie wärs mit ner schönen Nikon


----------



## Re4dt (1. Mai 2014)

Sooo das Sigma 10-20 sowie der Yongnou Blitz sind nun weg. Dafür zwei neue Spielzeuge, das 17-40 auf der VF ist einfach ein Traum.  In paar Monaten dann das 35mm 2f IS in Aussicht.

@Yappi: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/61776_426153837463268_1293594574_n.jpg


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2014)

So jetzt ist auch die Apache 4 da.
Und leider ist die minimal zu klein 
Da fehlt vlt ein oder 2 cm in der Breite und es würde fast perfekt passen.
Material gut, Verarbeitung gut, guter Klett innen um die Unterteilungen reinzumachen (ganze fläche und nicht zwei einzelne Streifen) und auch noch stylish.

Aber nochmals 30€ mehr zahlen um die Apache 6 zu nehmen? Eher weniger.
Da wird wohl alles auf die Rally 5 rauslaufen.
In die passt alles rein, sieht auch gut aus, hat halt den Nachteil mit dem Klett im inneren (nur zwei Streifen anstatt großer Flächen )


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2014)

Die Tamrac sehen auf den Bildern irgendwie immer größer aus als real . Der Expedition 7x bei mir ging ja auch zurück zu Gunsten eines Expedition 8x .


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2014)

Bin gerade dabei die Bilder zu machen und nachher schreib ich noch was dazu, wird dann so ähnlich wie Anno _Aero Speedpack 85_


----------



## der_yappi (7. Mai 2014)

*"How to look like a Pro Tog"*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v9tEjGgeN5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Mai 2014)

Das habe ich vor 10 Minuten gesehen und musste lachen


----------



## taks (7. Mai 2014)

twisty fisty action


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQNyu74Jd6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2014)

Making of  ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Mai 2014)

Heute meine 3 Taschen bekommen.


 Vanguard Vojo 25
 Vanguard Heralder 28
 Kalahari K31
 
Ausgepackt und in der _Heralder_ hat die Regenhülle gefehlt. Die Packung war drin, die Hülle weg 
Wahrscheinlich hat die jmd bestellt, Hülle geklaut und wieder zurückgeschickt


----------



## mayo (31. Mai 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Heute meine 3 Taschen bekommen.
> 
> 
> Vanguard Vojo 25
> ...


 
Dann nur her mit Bildern und Eindrücken...


----------



## Uziflator (31. Mai 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Dann nur her mit Bildern und Eindrücken...


 
Guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...085-taschen-rucksack-vorstellungsthreaad.html


----------



## mayo (2. Juni 2014)

Hatte ich schon vergessen,  danke.


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2014)

Was würdet ihr eher für ein Objektiv auf eine Wanderung mitnehmen?

AF-S Nikkor 50mm 1:1.4G
oder
AF Nikkor 28-70mm 1:3.5 - 4.5D 

Da es 1000 Höhenmeter sind, will ich eigentlich nicht beide mitschleppen ^^

Das 28-70mm hätte halt einen grösseren Winkel, das 50mm ist aber Lichtstärker.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juni 2014)

Warum Lichtstärke bei einer Bergtour?


----------



## mayo (17. Juni 2014)

28-70


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Warum Lichtstärke bei einer Bergtour?


 
Wenns bewölkt ist? 

Aber in dem Fall nehme ich wohl das 28-70


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2014)

Wenn du öfters solche Touren machst wäre vlt ein AF-S 16-85 oder Sigma 17-70 C interessant


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2014)

Was würdest du zu dem sagen?

AF-S Nikkor 18-70 mm | 1 : 3.5 - 4.5 G


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Was würdest du zu dem sagen?
> 
> AF-S Nikkor 18-70 mm | 1 : 3.5 - 4.5 G



Zu der Linse kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Das Sigma habe ich selber - und ich bin damit bis jetzt (einmal Zoo / einmal Konzerteinsatz) sehr zufrieden.
Das 16-85er Nikkor wird im DSLR-Forum oft gelobt, darum habe ich es mal in die Runde geworfen.

Du hast ja ne DX-Kamera, oder? Da wären *mir persönlich* die 28mm als Anfangsbrennweite zu lang.

Wenns aber die Entscheidung zwischen der *vorhandenen* FB und dem *vorhandenen* Zoom ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle das Zoom nehmen.
Erst mal so versuchen und kucken wie man damit bei der Tour zurechtkommt bevor man Geld in ne andere / neue Linse investiert.
Falls die vorhandene Linse nicht das Ergebnis liefert kann man über was neues nachdenken. Spart Geld / Zeit / Nerven


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte noch ein 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6 ED VR Kit-Objektiv zur Verfügung, aber das ist nicht gerade der Bringer ^^

Dann nehm ich fürs Erste das 28-70 mit, danke


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2014)

Wobei das 18-105er besser ist als mancher sagt.
Kuck mal im DSLR-Forum, da kommt die eig. ziemlich gut weg. Vor allem als Urlaubslinse...


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2014)

Ja das schon, aber nicht auf 18mm Brennweite ^^
Es hat bei 18mm eine ziemliche Verzerrung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Juni 2014)

/ignorieren

...eigene Dummheit bemerkt


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2014)

Nikon hat nen Nachfolger für die D800(e) herausgebracht.
Nennt sich nun D810
=> Nikon Deutschland - Digitale Kameras - Spiegelreflex - Professional - D810 - Digital Cameras, D-SLR, COOLPIX, NIKKOR Lenses
=> Nikon-Vollformat: Mehr Lichtstärke und Videofunktion verteuern die D810 - Golem.de


----------



## Placebo (26. Juni 2014)

Bis auf das Schnittbild-Feature (das Gleiche, wie bei Fuji?) und die Kombination OLED im OVF überzeugt mich die Kamera wenig. Der Sensor wird wahrscheinlich mehr oder weniger der der A7r entsprechen und ein etwas besserer AF, für eine Kamera die eher nicht für Sport verwendet wird, rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nach keine 50% Aufpreis.

Edit: 





			
				Sonyalpharumors schrieb:
			
		

> There is no new Sony FF sensor in use with the camera. This is the same A7r sensor. Don’t know if that means that Nikon has no exclusivity on new Sony sensors anymore…


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2014)

Ich kann dem MP-Wahn irgendwie recht wenig abgewinnen. Die Faustregel Kehrwert der Brennweite=Belichtungszeit(*1,6) kann man dabei recht schnell vergessen. Merke ich bei der 7D recht oft - da sinds beim 85er dann mal eben 1/200sek die nötig sind. 36MP auf Kleinbild ist zwar nicht ganz die Pixeldichte der 7D (das wären ~41MP auf Kleinbild) aber ein Kollege mit D800 berichtet da auch nicht viel positives in der Hinsicht... Die Datenmengen sind auch noch so ein Knackpunkt. Für eine akzeptable Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von der Speicherkarte zum Rechner musste ich mit der 7D auch auf 120mb/s bzw 160mb/s-CFs umsteigen - sonst ist das Bild schon gefühlte Tage alt wenn es in Lightroom angekommen ist .


----------



## XP1500Monster (26. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn ich keine DSLR habe, stimme ich dir (nfsgame) zu. Meine Sony RX100M2 hat bei einem '1-Zoll-Sensor (13.2x8.8mm) etwa 20 Megapixel. Viele DSLRs für Anfänger haben bei einem größerem Sensor weniger Megapixel. Wieso dann so viele, Sony?
Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass der (unsinnige) Megapixel-Wahn bei Kameras für Anfänger langsam zum stehen kommt. Klar, in den Werbungen wird besonders damit geworben, aber viele Leute wissen, dass Megapixel nicht alles sind (Zumindest in meinem Freundeskreis. Ich war erstaunt, wie wenige auf dem Megapixel-Hype-Zug gefahren sind).
Leider kommt mit Aufklärung auch Halbwissen. Ich habe einige wahnwitzige Geschichten gehört ("die Pixel sind zu klein für die SD-Karte"), und frage mich, wer solche Geschichten erklärt.

Mini-Off-Topic (auch wenns mit Fotos zu tun hat): Video "Fotograf Jens Umbach" | ARD Mediathek | hauptsache kultur
Anscheinend fotografiert er mit einer großen Lochkamera. Macht das sonst noch jemand hier?


----------



## Rat Six (26. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> ...rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nach keine 50% Aufpreis.


 Die Nikon D810 ist mehr ein Update zur D800e und somit beträgt der Aufpreis gerade mal 10€. Der Aufpreis zur D800 beträgt knapp 320€. Bitte hört auf eine UVP einer noch nicht erhältlichen Kamera mit dem Straßenpreis einer 2 Jahre alten Kamera zu vergleichen, das ist einfach Schwachsinn.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Faustregel Kehrwert der Brennweite=Belichtungszeit(*1,6) kann man dabei recht schnell vergessen.


 Naja, das kommt darauf an. Wenn du die Auflösung wirklich ausreizen willst, dann ist die Faustregel definitiv nicht mehr gültig. Wenn man, aber das Bild in der selben Art verwendet wie eines einer 12MP Kamera, dann ändert sich nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2014)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Naja, das kommt darauf an. Wenn du die Auflösung wirklich ausreizen willst, dann ist die Faustregel definitiv nicht mehr gültig. Wenn man, aber das Bild in der selben Art verwendet wie eines einer 12MP Kamera, dann ändert sich nichts.


 
Man selbst muss sich das Bild ja nicht mal in 100% angucken wollen - der Kunde (Agentur, Zeitung, ...) macht das für dich. Spätestens da ist Endstation.


----------



## Placebo (26. Juni 2014)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Die Nikon D810 ist mehr ein Update zur D800e und somit beträgt der Aufpreis gerade mal 10€. Der Aufpreis zur D800 beträgt knapp 320€. Bitte hört auf eine UVP einer noch nicht erhältlichen Kamera mit dem Straßenpreis einer 2 Jahre alten Kamera zu vergleichen, das ist einfach Schwachsinn.


Habe bis jetzt keinen D800(E)-User in den Foren gesehen, die aufrüsten wollten, eher im Gegenteil. Davon abgesehen: Vielleicht war es nicht ganz deutlich geschrieben, aber ich habe sie hier mit der A7r verglichen. Dort steht es 2200€ UVP gegen 3300€ UVP, ist für sehr mich eindeutig 

Edit:


nfsgame schrieb:


> Man selbst muss sich das Bild ja nicht mal in 100% angucken wollen - der Kunde (Agentur, Zeitung, ...) macht das für dich. Spätestens da ist Endstation.


 
Schickst du die wirklich in voller Auflösung ab? Nicht, dass ich deinen Punkt nicht erkenne, mich interessiert es einfach nur.


----------



## Rat Six (26. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man selbst muss sich das Bild ja nicht mal in 100% angucken wollen - der Kunde (Agentur, Zeitung, ...) macht das für dich. Spätestens da ist Endstation.


 Naja, aber da weist du hoffentlich vorher was du abliefern musst und arbeitest dementsprechend. Lieferst du Bilder für einen Bildband oder ein anderes hochauflösendes Medium, dann wirst du auch das volle Potenzial der D800 nutzen und dementsprechend arbeiten. Wenn du hingegen etwas für die lokale Zeitung machst, dann kannst du das auch in 10MP liefern und die Qualität reicht immer noch dicke.



Placebo schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt keinen D800(E)-User in den Foren gesehen, die aufrüsten wollten, eher im Gegenteil. Davon abgesehen: Vielleicht war es nicht ganz deutlich geschrieben, aber ich habe sie hier mit der A7r verglichen. Dort steht es 2200€ UVP gegen 3300€ UVP, ist für sehr mich eindeutig


 Der Vergleich ist, aber Murks. Die Kameras haben als einzige Ähnlichkeit den Sensor, das wars dann aber. Die D800 hat Möglichkeiten die eine A7 niemals erreichen wird und umgekehrt. Es sind Kameras für unterschiedliche Zwecke und Zielgruppen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Juni 2014)

Ich halte die Kamera für ein richtig gutes Upgrade zur D800(e). Für mich könnte sie zudem eine gute alternative für meine D300s sein. 

Eine D400 als echten Nachfolger der D300s, wird es vermutlich nicht geben. Die 300s bietet mit 12MP genug Auflösung für mich, ab ca. ISO800 beginnt sie aber schon deutlich zu rauschen. Wünschen täte ich mir ein Nachfogemodell mit großem Pufferspeicher und 6-8 Bilder/s, 16 oder max. 24MP an APSC, mit Top-AF im gleichen Gehäuse. Natürlich sollte auch ein geringeres Rauschen im High-ISO-Bereich drin sein. Technisch dürfte das kein Problem für Nikon sein. Die Sensoren gibt es bereits (D7000 oder 7100). UVP für so eine Kamera könnte ich mir bei ca. 2500 Euro vorstellen. Für Sport- Action- und Tierfotografie, auch durch den Brennweitenvorteil an DX, sicher eine Top-Kamera. Da scheinen aber bei Nikon wirtschaftliche Überlegungen gegenzusprechen. 

Die D810 wäre für mich schnell genug, wenn es denn doch mal nicht reicht mit den Bildern/s, kann man noch in den DX-Modus umschalten und kommt so auf 7B/s. Das wäre für mich aber auch der einzige Grund, den DX-Modus zu nutzen. Da schneide ich mir das Bild lieber selber am PC zurecht, was auch noch den Vorteil hat, dass ich mir den Ausschnitt selber wählen kann. Wenn ich viel Brennweite für die Tierfotografie brauche, kann ich auch noch mit den mittleren Kreuzsensoren fokussieren und brauche mir während der Aufnahme nicht ganz so viele Gedanken über den Bildaufbau machen. Der gewünschte Ausschnitt auf DX-Auflösung zugeschntten, hätte immer noch ca. 15MP, was etwa der Auflösung der D7000 (16MP) entspricht.

Wenn man croppen will oder muss (wer hat schon eim lichtstarkes 800mm rumliegen?) bietet die hohe Auflösung also durchaus Vorteile. Ein halbwegs aktueller Rechner dürfte auch schnell genug für die EBV sein. Denn muss halt eine 2TB Festplatte für die Fotos her, die kostet heute aber auch nicht mehr die Welt. Nervig dürfte es allerdings sein, die Dateien von der Speicherkarte auf den Rechner zu übertragen. 

Ob man diese extrem Auflösung abgesehen vom croppen tatsächlich braucht, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Ich behaupte mal, dass man bei einem Ausdruck von 120 x 80cm in Top-Qualität nicht unterscheiden kann, ob das  Bild mit einer D700 (12MP) oder einer D810 aufgenommen wurde, einen normalen Betrachtungsabstand einmal vorausgesetzt. Wenn man sich aber mit der Nasenspitze schon auf dem Foto befindet, kann man vielleicht doch erkennen, dass die Pusteblume auf der Wiese im Hintergrund noch Struktur hat und nicht nur ein heller Fleck ist. Es kann natürlich auch Spass bringen, solche Details auf dem Foto zu sehen. Aber mal ehrlich, wann druckt man sich ein Foto so groß aus und benötigt diese Deailfülle? Im privaten Bereich doch eher selten. Um diese hohe Auflösung auch aufs Papier zu bringen ist natürlich absolut sauberes und verwackelfreies Arbeiten erforderlich.

Den meisten Fotografen hätten hier vermutlich 24MP genügt, dafür lieber eine etwas höhere Serienbildgeschwindigkeit und vielleicht noch etwas weniger Rauschen im High-ISO-Bereich (wurde ja schon verbessert gegenüber der 800(e)). Damit würde die Kamera aber wohl zu sehr im Bereich der D4s wildern.

Letztendlich wird das Megapixelrennen weitergehen und wer sich irgendwann eine neue Kamera kauft, wird um die großen Datein nicht herumkommen. Eine Kamera unter 24MP lässt sich heute kaum noch verkaufen, abgesehen von z.B. einer D4s, die aber andere Einsatzgebiete abdeckt.

Richtig gut finde ich an der D810 auch das nochmal verbesserte Autofokusmodul. Die älte Version des multicam 3500 habe ich schon an meiner D300s und D700. Wenn der neue da, wie bei der D4s, noch mal eine Schippe drauflegt und noch schneller ist, ist das sicher auch ein gutes Verkaufsargument. Denn noch Basis-ISo 64, Quiet-Modus (gibt es an der 300s schon, Tiere erschrecken sich nicht so leicht), lichterbetonte Belichtungsmessung (macht mich neugierig), und viele weitere überarbeitete Details, machen die D810 für mich zu einer absoluten Traumkamera.

Gut finde ich auch, dass Nikon auf so überflüssigen Schnickschnack wie Klappbildschirm, Touchscreen und GPS-Modul verzichtet hat.

High-End-DSLR: Nikon D810 (samt Ersteindruck) | photoscala


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2014)

Hi!

Liebäugelst Du etwa?
Ob ein Klappmonitor oder GPS überflüssig sind, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt.
Tatsache ist, dass ich 'nen Kumpel von mir öfters um seine Alpha 99 mit Klappbildschirm beneide - zumal ich 'etwas' unbeweglich bin.
Ich hätte unter anderem das GPS lieber eingebaut - so ist der Blitzschuh ständig besetzt......
Im Endeffekt schiele ich immer mit einem Auge auf die A99!

Die lichterbetonte Belichtungsmessung täte mich auch reizen.

Was das Megapixelrennen angeht, so ist Nikon allein 'im Rennen' - Canon hält sich da vornehm zurück und beschränkt sich auf maximal 22,1 Megapixel (5D³; die 1Dx hat nur 18MP).
Auch Nikon hat bei der neuen D4s auf eine derartige Steigerung verzichtet - im Prinzip steht die 800er-Reihe allein da.
Ich stimme Dir aber zu: 24MP hätten auch genügt.

Ein lichtstarkes 800er Objektiv dürfte tatsächlich sehr selten sein - zumindest bei Hobbyfotografen (ich weiß: ich kriege gleich 'n Dutzend Beiträge mit 'ich habe aber eines').
Da bleibt eben nur Croppen.

Ob nun der Unterschied zwischen ISO 100 (wie bei meiner 5D³) und ISO 64 so weltbewegend ist, glaube ich nicht.
Und die 'Erweiterung' auf ISO 32 wird - genauso wie bei meiner 5D³ bei ISO 50 - nur ein künstlich unterbelichtetes ISO64-Bild sein.

Insgesamt gefällt mir die neue 810 - ich bleibe aber denoch bei Canon und meiner 5D³; schon allein wegen dem Objektivpark (ein 17er Tilt/Shift gibbet nunmal nur bei Canon); wenn, würde ich - wegen dem GPS und dem Klappbildschirm - zur Sony A99 wechseln.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Juni 2014)

Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Liebäugelst Du etwa?


Bei der Kamera stellt sich einfach ein gewisser "haben wollen" Effekt ein. Ich könnte durch die sehr guten Cropmöglichkeit einfach beide vorhandenen Kameras in einer haben, zudem technisch auf einem sehr guten, aktuellen Stand. Fotografieren ist halt Hobby und soll Spaß machen. Mit so einer Kamera könnte der Spaßfaktor noch einmal deutlich erhöht werden. Wirklich brauchen täte ich sie nicht. Darüber werde ich aber noch einmal in ca. 1 Jahr intensiver nachdenken. Mal schauen, wo der sich Straßenpreis bis dahin eingependelt hat.

Ich nutze den Monitor höchstens zur Bildkontrolle nach der Aufnahme und lasse mir denn das Histogramm einblenden. Fürs fotografieren nutze ich den wirklich nur in Ausnahmefällen, z.B. die Vergrößerung zum fokussieren bei Macroaufnahmen. Das funktioniert aber auch nur wirklich im Heimbereich oder bei unbeweglichen Motiven, da es sonst viel zu lange dauert. Bei Sonnenschein kann man auf so einem Monitor auch kaum etwas erkennen. Wenn ich mit Monitor fotografieren will, kauf ich mir eine Kompaktknipse. Mir ist ein vernünftiger und heller Sucher einfach erheblich wichtiger, für mich ein wesentlicher Bestandteil einer DSLR. Für Bodennahe Aufnahmen habe ich einen Winkelsucher, der ganz hervorragend funktioniert. Letztendlich ist so ein Klapp(er)monitor auch fehleranfällig. Man hört vielleicht sehr selten von gebrochenen Kabeln oder gar abgerissenen Monitoren, irgendwie passt so ein Teil aber einfach nicht zur Robustheit einer D8x0. Außerdem müsste dafür das mMn sehr ausgereifte Bedienkonzept der Kamera geändert werden.

Jochen, du hattest doch beim Chilehaus dein Smartphone an der Kamera angeschlossen, um es als externen Monitor zu nutzen. Es gibt also durchaus gute Lösungen für die seltenen Fälle, wo man tatsächlich so etwas braucht.

Ähnlich sehe ich es mit GPS. Davon ab, dass die Geheimdienste dieser Welt nicht auch noch unbedingt wissen müssen, wo ich gerade fotografiere, weiß ich, wo ich meine Fotos gemacht habe. So vergesslich bin ich denn doch noch nicht. Wer denn unbedingt die Düne in der Sahara wiederfinden will, kann doch auch hier wunderbar sein Smartphone nutzen. Ich finde so ein GPS-Teil einfach überflüssig - obwohl ich nicht einmal ein Smartphone besitze und auch die Anschaffung eines solchen nicht geplant ist.

Video brauche ich auch nicht, ist leider dabei. Ich muss es aber nicht nutzen. Ich will einen Fotoapparat und keine Filmkamera. 

Ich bin bei solchen Dingen halt etwas puristisch und mir ist klar, dass es auch andere Meinungen dazu gibt.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2014)

Ham wir eig. hauptsächlich DLSR (APS-C / Vollformat) Nutzer hier oder gibts mittlerweile auch µFourThirds-Nutzer die mit Olympus OMD / Pen oder den gleichwertigen Panas unterwegs sind?


----------



## Uziflator (2. Juli 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ham wir eig. hauptsächlich DLSR (APS-C / Vollformat) Nutzer hier oder gibts mittlerweile auch µFourThirds-Nutzer die mit Olympus OMD / Pen oder den gleichwertigen Panas unterwegs sind?


 
Möchtest du etwa umsteigen?


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Möchtest du etwa umsteigen?


 
Eig. nicht - aber für den Urlaub wäre es bequemer, kompakter *und* leichter


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt mir sowas kleines zuzulegen. Auf Urbex-Touren ist mir die DSLR (mit Rucksack) zu groß und meine Kompakte durchs Smartphone "ersetzt", was aber nicht ausreicht für solche Unternehmungen (die Kompakte hätte aber auch nicht ausgereicht...)

Ich liebäugle mit der EOS M. Mich stört allerdings die Tatsache, dass ich dann für EF und EF-M einen Objektivpark bräuchte. (und dabei bin ich mit ersterem noch nicht mal fertig...)


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2014)

Adapter...  ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2014)

Dann habe ich aber wieder die großen und schweren Objektive dabei.


----------



## Rat Six (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir mal die Spielsachen von Olympus angesehen. Da ich viel in den Bergen unterwegs bin wären die eine willkommene Entlastung. Aber bei einem Preis von knapp 3200€ für eine OM-D EM1 + zwei Objektiven hab ich mir das aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Auch weil ich mit dem EVF nicht so richtig warm werde.


----------



## SanjiWhite (2. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir für solche Situationen eine gebraucht Fuji X100 geholt. Macht klasse Bilder, ist leicht, hat einen APS-C Sensor und sieht schick aus 
Einzige Kritikpunkte sind das feste Objektiv (wobei ich mit dem 35mm auch sehr gut klar komme) und die dürftige Akkulaufzeit.

Falls die Kamera einen Objektivanschluss benötigen sollte, gibt es von Fuji auch gute Alternativen 
Was bei Fuji echt erste Klasse ist: der Support - auch für ältere Produkte. Erst vor kurzem ist ein Softwareupdate für die X100 rausgekommen, der einige Bugs behoben und den Autofokus verbessert hat.


----------



## BillDschirm (2. Juli 2014)

Die Olympus EM-10 ist auf dem gleichen Bildniveau wie die EM-1, ist halt nur nicht wetterfest. Welche Objektive würdest du denn hinzunehmen wollen, damit du auf 3200 EUR kommst? Die X-100 hätte ich auch gerne, wäre eine schöne Ergänzung zur X-E1, welche ich ja bereits besitze.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Juli 2014)

Moin, 

Frage an Alle, was haltet ihr von Spiegelosen und werden sie die DSRLs komplett verdrängen können?


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, über kurz oder - eher - lang werden die Spiegellosen auch die DSLR verdrängen.
Schätze, dass spätestens bei der übernächsten Generation - bsp. Canon EOS 5DV (2. Nachfolger der 5D III) oder Nikon D830 (D800/810) - auch dort der 
elektronische Sucher Einzug halten wird; von da bis zum Entfall des Spiegels ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt.

Bei Sony könnte schon der Nachfolger der A99 - die ja bereits den elektronischen Sucher hat - komplett spiegellos sein.

Die Vorteile des fehlenden Spiegels - einfachere Mechanik (bzw. keine Mechanik mehr), einfacherer Aufbau, billigere Produktion - sind einfach zu groß,
als dass die Hersteller sie ignorieren können.

Ich persönlich halte 'n Menge von den spiegellosen und schiele immer mit einem Auge auf die A99 (die allerdings keine Spiegellose ist) - ich hab' 'ne umfangreiche Canon-Ausrüstung mit der 5D³...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## totovo (6. Juli 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Ich würde gern mein 70€ Billigfilterset gegen was ordentliches tauschen, vor meinem ersten großen Urlaub in den letzten 2 Jahren 
Was kännt ihr mir empfehlen? Also bitte keine Schraubfilter sondern ein ordentliches System. Ich würde mich auch erst einmal mit zwei verschiedenen Verlaufsfiltern(also unterschiedlicher Stärke) und einem Graufilter sowie einem Abendlicht-Filter zufrieden geben 
so bis 300€, der Urlaub kostet ja schließlich auch


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Juli 2014)

Für den Anfang würde ich dir das Cokin z-pro System empfehlen (nutze es selber). Die kleineren Filter von Cokin (Cokin-P) vignettieren bereits stark bei Weitwinkel an DX. Besser, aber auch deutlich teurer sind Lee, Hitech und Singh-Ray Filter und Halter.

Graufilter würde ich zum Schrauben nehmen. Am besten gleich einen für den größten Objektivdurchmesser (meist 77mm) und für die anderen Objektive Step-Down-Ringe kaufen. Am besten sind hier wohl B&W (kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen). Noch gut brauchbar sind wohl die von Hoya. Bei den Billigfiltern gibt es häufig Farbstiche, die man manchmal schwer wieder raus bekommt.

Einen Abendlichtfilter kenne ich nicht. Was soll der bewirken?

Empfehlenswert ist auch noch ein Polfilter. Auch hier sind die von B&W sehr gut.


----------



## totovo (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mich vorhin wohl ein bisschen zu sehr über mein Urlaubsgeld gefreut, aus meinem Text kann man ja nicht sehr viel entnehmen 

Also ich habe zur Zeit ein relativ betagtes Cokin-A-System, ich nutze es aber eher selten, da es schon etwas ausgeleiert ist und die Filter gern mal "abhauen". Desweiteren ist die Qualität eher bescheiden!
Was ich Suche ist eine deutliche Steigerung in Sachen Qualität. Auf das Z-System schiele ich derzeit auch. Lee wäre natürlich super, aber wohl etwas oberhalb meines Bugdet :/
Graufilter zum Schrauben ist natürlich auch ne Idee, dass wäre auf jeden Fall handlicher!

Ich meinte eigentlich ein rot-orange Verlaufsfilter, den hab ich recht gern 

Polfilter(Hoya) habe ich schon, der war auch nicht ganz günstig 

Danke erst mal soweit. Ist der Haltemechanismus beim Z-System eigentlich etwas stabiler?


----------



## Rat Six (7. Juli 2014)

Also von den Schraubfiltern gehe ich immer mehr weg. Mittlerweile sind auch die ND-Filter für das Stecksystem. Als Halter kann ich den Lee-Nachbau von Filterdude empfehlen. Man bekommt ein zu Lee identisches Produkt für weniger als die Hälfte. Einziger optischer Mangel sind die vom Spritzguss übrig gebliebenen Grate. Also Filterhalter + Adapterring 30€. Den ND-Filter würde ich von Haida nehmen. Diese sind sogar dem Lee-Bigstopper überlegen, da nochmal weniger Farbstich. Also je nach Lust und Laune den 64x oder 1000x Haida ND-Filter. Nun sind wir bei 110€. Somit haben noch zwei Verlaufsfilter von Lee Platz. Hier würde ich den 0.6 und 0.9 ND-Grad nehmen. Mit dieser Zusammenstellung kommst du aur knapp 330€, zwar ein wenig über dem Budget, aber eine sehr gute Grundlage.
Den Farbfilter würde ich nicht kaufen sondern in der EBV einfügen. Erstens kann man ihn dort auch wieder entfernen und zweitens kann man ihn besser dosieren.


----------



## totovo (7. Juli 2014)

sind die System untereinander kompatibel?


----------



## Rat Six (7. Juli 2014)

Natürlich. Der Halter von Filterdude ist ein 100mm Halter, die Haida-Filter sind 100mm und bei den Lee-Filter gibts auch die 100x150mm die ich für DSLR empfehlen würde.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2014)

"Fotografen" bei der Arbeit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (9. August 2014)

Ich hoffe meine Frage passt in den Tread falls nicht sry im voraus... 

Ich würde gerne heute und Morgen Abend Landschaftsaufnahmen bei Nacht machen (hoffe das Wetter spielt mit...), einerseits die Stadt vom "Hausberg" aus andererseits Sterne. 

Momentan habe ich nur das Nikkor 18-105mm f3.5-5.6G auf meiner D7100 kann ich mit dem Ordentliche Ergebnisse erziehlen oder wäre es sinnvoll, da ich soweiso schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine 35mm Festbrennweite zuzulegen jetzt das als Anlass zu nehmen? Was haltet ihr in diesem Sinne von dieser: Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm 1:1,8G Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera bring die eine Verbesserung gegenüber meinem? Vmtl wenn es um Sterne geht wegen der Blendenöffnung... 

Danke!  

Ps. Ordentliches Stativ ist vorhanden...


----------



## Hideout (9. August 2014)

Mit deinem jetzigen Objektiv kannst du sicher schon gute Ergebnisse erzielen, mit einer Festbrennweite aber nochmal deutlich bessere: denn es wird schärfer (und das bereits ab Offblende) und mit weniger Fehlern abbilden können, außerdem ist die große Blendenöffnung auch bei Sternfotografie wichtig damit du nicht so lange belichten musst.
Die Festbrennweite wird dir aber auch tagsüber von Nutzen sein, z.B. um ein Motiv (eine Person, eine Blume, etc.) schön freizustellen oder um von der besseren Schärfe zu profitieren.


----------



## TheRealStone (9. August 2014)

Also wäre es sinnvol sich das oben genannte Nikkor zuzulegen? Qualitätsmäßig sollte es ja ganz in Ordnung sein vorallem  bei dem Preis, oder sollte ich doch etwas mehr investieren?


----------



## TheRealStone (9. August 2014)

sry doppelpost...


----------



## Oozy (9. August 2014)

Das Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 ist eine klasse Linse für echt wenig Geld. Noch lichtstärkere Festbrennweiten (f/1.4 etc) kosten wieder zu viel Aufpreis, sodass für mich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht wirklich stimmt.

Edit: Wenn du genug Geld übrig hast, kannst du dir mal das Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 anschauen. Von der optischen Leistung muss man schon auf dem Markt nach Vergleichswerten absuchen. Leider besitze ich es selber nicht, habe aber nur gutes davon gehört.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. August 2014)

Ich schließe mich dem an. Ein 35mm 1.8 oder das 18-35 sind in jedem Fall eine gute Investition. Durch die weite Blendenöffnung hast du deutlich kürzere Belichtungszeiten und die Sterne bilden noch keine Striche.

Hier gibt es sehr umfangreiches Material zu dem Thema: Kostenlose und umfangreiche Fotografie-Anleitung (Schwerpunkt Nachtfotografie) Version 2.0 ist da! - DSLR-Forum


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2014)

Ich fotografier ja jedes Jahr bei Live At The Grenz die Bands und das Konzert.
Jetzt bin ich von den Veranstaltern gefragt worden, ob ich das Namensgebende Restaurant (Grenzsägmühle) für die Homepage fotografieren könnte.
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich da
a) nicht unbedingt die Ahnung von (Gebäude / Architektur) und
b) trau ich mir das auch nicht unbedingt zu.

Jetzt stellt sich halt die Frage: Was machen?


----------



## BillDschirm (20. August 2014)

Herausforderung annehmen?


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. August 2014)

Ich würde denen das auch einfach so sagen. Du bist Hobbyfotograf und hast so etwas noch nie gemacht. Falls sie es dennoch mit dir versuchen wollen - ohne Garantie auf ein brauchbares Foto - kannst du ja zusagen. Mit etwas Glück springt ja sogar eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung dabei raus. 

Bessere Fotos, als die Briefmarkenbilder auf deren Homepage sollten eigentlich kein großes Problem für dich sein.

Ich frage mich allerdings, weshalb die nicht gleich einen Profi nehmen. Soo teuer sind die ja jetzt auch nicht und zumindest von einem gut geführten Gasthaus, durchaus bezahlbar. Auch wenn das jetzt nicht unbedingt das Thema hier ist.


----------



## der_yappi (21. August 2014)

So in etwa habe ich es auch in der E-Mail geschrieben...
_Hätte da nicht so viel Ahnung von, kann es gerne probieren, was sie sich vorstellen? , kann nicht das Ergebnis garantieren dass sie sich für nen prof. Homepageauftritt vorstellen..._ etcetc

Mal abwarten ob und was jetzt da als Antwort darauf kommt.


----------



## BillDschirm (21. August 2014)

Zudem kannst du dir ja auch ein paar Impressionen aus anderen Internetauftritten ziehen und entsprechend ein wenig nachempfinden; vielleicht nur darauf achten, dass die Abstimmung der Bilder einheitlich und in einen warmen Farbton erfolgen, da es ja einen "urigen" Charakter hat und gemütlich erscheinen soll. Vielleicht noch ein nettes Weitwinkel/Panoramafoto vom Gastraum, damit man einen guten Gesamteindruck bekommt. Sollte eigentlich kein großes Problem werden; da wird das evtl. anstehende Gruppenbild der Mitarbeiter (wenn gewünscht), schon etwas schwieriger. :p AUSSERDEM: nicht immer so tief stapeln, du hast einen Blick für Fotos und somit sämtliche Voraussetzungen für den Job.


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2014)

50mm f/1.4 auf Samyangs Website aufgetaucht! 
Sample Shots vom Hersteller (5D Mark II @21MP):
http://www.samyang-europe.com/images/50mm-f1-4/sample/4.jpg
http://www.samyang-europe.com/images/50mm-f1-4/sample/1.jpg
Angeblich haben sie die Linse wegen Sigma verschoben aber mit der optischen Qualität brauchen sie sich nicht zu verstecken, wenn sie ihre Preispolitik beibehalten (also 300-500€).


----------



## taks (18. September 2014)

Kann einer von euch etwas zu der Ricoh GR sagen?
Hat sie jemand von euch?


----------



## Lee (20. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die Olympus Systemkameras eine Preisbindung haben und losgelößt vom Markt sind?

Ich habe mich ja in die Olympus OM-D M10 verliebt, die soll wohl im Januar/Februar 14 für 799€ im interessanten Kit rausgekommen sein. Heute kostet sie immernoch so viel, und zwar bei jedem einzelnen Händler. Olympus OM-D E-M10 schwarz mit Objektiv M.Zuiko digital 14-42mm EZ (V207023BE000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das schmälert meine Hoffnungen, dass ich das Kit in ein paar Monaten für vllt 500€ bekomme...

Bei der PEN E-PL5 schaut es nicht besser aus, die kosten auch alle gleich viel.
Olympus PEN E-PL5 schwarz mit Objektiv M.Zuiko digital 14-42mm II (V205041BE010) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BillDschirm (20. September 2014)

Eigentlich fallen die auch mal im Preis, allerdings war sie, so oder so, schon extrem günstig und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da so schnell ein Preisverfall kommen wird.


----------



## Placebo (21. September 2014)

Objektive von der technischen Seite, fand ich persönlich sehr interessant:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cnEnRADDLo

Für alle, die nicht so gut englisch können, hier einmal das Wichtigste zusammengefasst:


Spoiler



Warum sind 50mm-Objektive meistens die kleinsten?
Je länger die Brennweite eines Objektivs wird, desto mehr nimmt auch seine Größe zu. Allerdings passiert es ab einer bestimmten (kleinen) Brennweite, dass das scharfe Bild schon vor dem Sensor projiziert wird. Um das auszugleichen, braucht man ein deutlich komplizierteres Design, das das Objektiv um einiges größer macht. Das ist auch der Grund, warum Linsen für spiegellose Kameras kompakter sein können.

Warum sind sehr gute Zoom-Objektive teilweise schärfer als Festbrennweiten?
Weil bei Zoom-Objektiven zusätzliche Linsen eingebaut werden müssen, die man sich bei Festbrennweiten der Kompaktheit zugunsten meistens spart.

Ist das Otus optisch die beste Festbrennweite, die Zeiss herstellen könnte?
Nein, aber es muss irgendwo im praktischen und finanziell realistischen Rahmen bleiben.

Welche Hürden gibt es beim modernen Objektivdesign?
Chromatische Aberration: Licht von verschiedenen Wellenlängen wird unterschiedlich stark gebrochen. Selbst das beste Glas, das heutzutage produziert werden kann, ist noch um den Faktor zehn zu schlecht - man muss also immer mit verschiedenen Glassorten ausgleichen. Dazu kommt noch, dass bei schnellen Festbrennweiten der im Fokus liegende Bereich kleiner sein kann, als die einzelnen Brennpunkte der verschiedenen Wellenlängen. Am besten sieht man das, wenn man ein Buch schräg abfotografiert und und die schwarzen Buchstaben (auch im unscharfen Bereich) farbig sind. Das Otus ist übrigens das einzige mir bekannte korrigierte Objektiv, selbst das 50mm Sigma Art hat hier seine Probleme.
Reflexionen: Jedes Objektiv ist auch ein unfreiwilliges Spiegelobjektiv und am schlimmsten sind die Spiegelungen vom Sensor. Diese können sogar eine um 20 Blenden starke Überbelichtung verursachen und machen selbst ein ansonsten perfektes Objektiv praktisch wertlos. Am Besten kann man das mit Antireflexbeschichtungen ausgleichen aber auch das Linsendesign muss deswegen angepasst werden.
Transmission: unbeschichtete Linsen würden im Worst Case nur 25% des möglichen Lichts durchlassen. Weil Beschichtungen so wichtig sind, existieren heutzutage keine Linsen mehr, die keine aufweisen.



Und wenn ich schon in der Schreibwut bin: Schneider Kreuznach steigt in den DSLR-Ring mit drei Objektiven (2600-2900$, Canikon only):
35mm 1.6
50mm 1.4
85mm 2.4 Makro


----------



## BillDschirm (21. September 2014)

Wenn man nur das Geld dafür hätte; mir würden bestimmt für mein Fuji-X-Bajonett richtig schöne Linsen einfallen, mit dem ich noch schönere Dinge anstellen könnte; wenn ich schon die Roadmap für das nächste Jahr sehe, steigt das Verlangen.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

Ich bin dann auch mal wieder da. Sofern mich hier überhaupt damals wer wahrgenommen hat


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur der Lichttechniker war nicht ganz auf meiner Seite ...


Zieh die Temperatur vom WB runter. Das gibt dir in diesen Sekunden bis zu einer Blende Toleranz. Daheim wird das ganze dann wieder, dank RAW, normalisiert. Kleiner Trick für den Bühnengraben, wenn der Lichttechniker mal wieder die Fotografen hasst


----------



## Placebo (29. September 2014)

SoCloseToToast schrieb:


> Zieh die Temperatur vom WB runter. Das gibt dir in diesen Sekunden bis zu einer Blende Toleranz. Daheim wird das ganze dann wieder, dank RAW, normalisiert. Kleiner Trick für den Bühnengraben, wenn der Lichttechniker mal wieder die Fotografen hasst


Weißabgleich macht überhaupt nichts, der wird rein nachträglich angewandt und hat keine Vorteile zu RAW. Aber der Grün-Bereich ist dank dem Bayer-Filter allgemein rauschfreier.
ISO: Darüber streiten sich einige, ob man nun überbelichten oder unterbelichten und in post das Bild normalisieren soll. Die Wahrheit liegt genau dazwischen: der Sensor kann die Helligkeit analog und digital verstärken. Solange er analog/gemischt arbeitet sollte man die Finger von solchen Tricks lassen, weil es das Bild nur verschlechtert; sobald er nur noch digital arbeitet kann man unterbelichten, weil du am PC dann mehr Freiheiten hast und präziser nacharbeiten kannst (Gradationskurve etc.).

Edit: Willkommen zurück


----------



## SoCloseToToast (30. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück


Danke 
Zum Rest schreibe ich morgen etwas. Heute eh wieder viel zu spät geworden ...


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2014)

SoCloseToToast schrieb:


> Zieh die Temperatur vom WB runter. Das gibt dir in diesen Sekunden bis zu einer Blende Toleranz. Daheim wird das ganze dann wieder, dank RAW, normalisiert. Kleiner Trick für den Bühnengraben, wenn der Lichttechniker mal wieder die Fotografen hasst


 
Bringt nix - glaub mir: Ich mache das weder zum ersten mal, noch als reine Freizeitbeschäftigung...


----------



## SoCloseToToast (2. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Portrait Günnie Kologe


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2014)

Hier zwei Schnappschüsse mit meiner neuen Kompaktknipse


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, falls dieser Thread nicht dafür bestimmt ist, aber ich riskier's mal, zu fragen: Wie schätzen denn die Erfahrenen von euch "den Sinn" des Nikon AF-S DX Micro-Nikkor 40mm 1:2,8G Objektivs ein?

Ich überlege, es mir für meine D3200 zu kaufen und der Einsatzzweck soll in erster Linie (*aber nicht nur) Makrofotografie sein. Während ich den Testberichten aus dem Internet entnehmen kann, dass zwar die Bildqualität im "Erfolgsfall" ausgezeichnet sein soll, muss man mit dem Teil angeblich so nahe an die Viecher ran, dass alles davon fliegt, flattert und hüpft ehe man ein brauchbares Foto gemacht hat?!
Und ich denke mir auch selbst, dass für wirklich ambitionierte Makrofotografie das Nikon AF-S Micro NIKKOR 105 mm 1:2,8G VR die bessere Wahl sein dürfte, nur will ich als Anfänger zum Lernen keine >700 Euro für ein Objektiv ausgeben. Das kommt dann irgendwann später, wenn ich die Erfahrung und eine FX-Kamera habe.

* Jetzt ließe sich das oben genannte Objektiv aber auch sehr gut für Portraitfotografie nutzen, wie ich einem Buch zu meiner Kamera entnehmen kann. Nur fragt sich auch hier, ob man das Teil dem Model dafür "gegen die Nase drücken" muss?! Und ansonsten soll es noch ganz gut für nahe (5 - 10 Meter) Architektur-Motive geeignet sein.

Tja, der Preis schreckt mich jetzt nicht, aber ich frage mich halt, ob's ne sinnvolle Investition wäre, wenn doch Makros das Hauptziel sind. Andererseits will ich aber auch in naher Zukunft mit Portraits anfangen und dann müsste ich mir vielleicht dafür nicht wieder ein weiteres Objektiv kaufen?!

^^ Kann dazu mal bitte wer seine Meinung sagen? Vielleicht jemand, der das Objektiv (oder vergleichbare) auch tatsächlich kennt. Danke.

[EDIT]
Ich habe btw derzeit nur das 18-105mm Kit-Objektiv, das mir allerdings in den letzten zwei Jahren immer sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat.

Mein "Ziel" für die D3200 wäre es eigentlich gewesen, das Kit-Objektiv als "Immerdrauf" zu verwenden, und durch ein gutes Tele (bis 300mm Brennweite) und ein Makro (das zur Frage stehende?) für Makros/Portraits zu ergänzen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Oktober 2014)

40mm sind zumindest für die Insektenfotografie zu kurz. Da musst du den Tierchen schon sehr auf den Pelz rücken, um die formatfüllend auf den Sensor zu bannen. Für Portraitaufnahmen hingegen, ist das Glas an deiner Kamera  gut geeignet. Du musst das Objektiv ja nicht unbedingt vor die Nasenspitze des Models halten, man kann damit auch einige Schritte zurück gehen. 
Für Insekten besser geeignet sind Brennweiten im Bereich ab ca. 90 - 100mm, z.B. Tamron 90mm f/2.8 oder Sigma 105mm f/2.8. Die sind auch nicht ganz so teuer, wie das vergleichbare Nikon.

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an, dass meiste gilt auch für Nikon: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...tung-erstes-makroobjektiv-canon-eos-300d.html
Die dort genannten Objektive von Tamron oder Sigma gibt es auch mit Nikon-Bajonett.

Edit: Für Portaitaufnahmen würde ich dir ein lichtstarkes und gleichzeitig günstiges Nikon AF-s 50mm f/1.8 empfehlen.


----------



## Placebo (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde ein längeres Makro nehmen. Sofern genug Platz ist, nehme ich für Portraits inzwischen immer mein 85mm 1.4* (am Crop) und für Insekten wäre eine längere Brennweite, wie Schrauberopi schon geschrieben hat, sowieso von Vorteil.

*Gründe: 
Das Bild wird etwas "komprimiert", es entsteht ein harmonischerer Eindruck
Du kannst deinen Hintergrund besser auswählen (klick, achte auf das Schild)
Für den Anfang sollte man sich angeblich sowieso auf den Kopf konzentrieren, dort ist eine längere Brennweite also weniger ein Hindernis und ansonsten hast du immer noch die Kitlinse


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2014)

Okay, danke schon mal. Irgendein Makro-Objektiv will ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen und ich wäre halt schon gerne bei Nikon geblieben, aber da gibt's für DX eben nicht viele Alternativen. Nur das mehr als 3 mal so teure 105mm ...
Dann schaue ich mir mal die anderen Hersteller an.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Oktober 2014)

Ob 40, 50 oder 85mm für Portraits besser gefallen, kann man ganz leicht ausprobieren, indem man das Kit-Objektiv auf die jeweilige Brennweite einstellt und damit einige Bilder macht. Der Vorteil der lichtstarken Objektive mit f/1.8 oder gar 1.4, ist neben der Möglichkeit bei wenig Licht zu fotografieren, die deutlich bessere Freistellung des Models (sofern gewünscht).

Edit: An deine Kamera passen auch FX-Objektive. In der Leistung unterscheiden sich Sigma, Tamron und Nikon kaum. Es gibt meines Wissens auch sonst kein reines Makroobjektiv für DX.


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, für Portraits käme ich auch mit dem 40mm Makro ganz gut klar. Wenn, dann ginge es wirklich um Makros (Insekten, etc.). So nahe komme ich mit der Kitlinse natürlich nicht ran. Der Autofokus steigt für ein Makro sowieso viel zu früh aus und manuell wird's auch nicht besser.

FX-Objektive wären zwar insofern interessant als dass sie auch gleich eine Investition in die Zukunft wären, sobald ich dann mal eine FX-Kamera habe. Aber noch ist mir nicht so ganz klar, ob und wenn ja, welche Nachteile damit an meiner derzeitige DX-Kamera entstehen würden. Vermutlich nur verschenktes Potenzial? Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.

Was mich noch viel mehr als die Bildqualität des 40mm Makros, zu der's eh zig Testfotos im Web gibt, interessieren würde, wäre, einen Fotografen damit im Praxiseinsatz zu sehen. Damit ich eine Vorstellung davon kriege, wie nahe man damit wirklich an Insekten und Objekte rangehen muss. Ein Bild habe ich gesehen, wo jemand die Kamera samt Objektiv geschätzte 5 cm von einer Blume weg hatte. 
Ich suche dazu youtube-Videos, habe aber noch nichts gefunden ...


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Oktober 2014)

Das 40mm hat eine Naheinstellgrenze von 163mm, gemessen ab Sensorebene - also ca. Mitte Kamerabody. Mit der Streulichtblende auf dem Objektiv kitzelst du einer Fliege also schon fast die Flügel. 
Die Makros um die 100mm haben eine Nahgrenze von ca. 300mm. Selbst das ist noch sehr dicht am Motiv.



			
				boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch ist mir nicht so ganz klar, ob und wenn ja, welche Nachteile  damit an meiner derzeitige DX-Kamera entstehen würden. Vermutlich nur  verschenktes Potenzial? Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.


Du hast keinerelei Nachteile. Im Gegenteil, da nur der mittlere, bessere Teil eines Objektivs genutzt wird, gibt es keine Probleme mit Randunschärfe usw. Probleme gibt es nur umgekehrt (Fx-Body mit DX-Objektiv). Die FX-Gläser sind meist nur etwas schwerer und teurer.


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2014)

Okay. Als erstes bestelle ich mir jetzt mal fürs Reisen noch die GP-1A GPS Unit (bei der kein Mensch im Web zu wissen scheint, was genau Nikon im Vergleich zum Vorgänger GP-1 geändert hat, abgesehen vielleicht vom Anschluss), und dann überleg ich mir das mit dem Makro-Objektiv.


----------



## Rat Six (29. Oktober 2014)

boss3D schrieb:


> Okay, danke schon mal. Irgendein Makro-Objektiv will ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen und ich wäre halt schon gerne bei Nikon geblieben, aber da gibt's für DX eben nicht viele Alternativen. Nur das mehr als 3 mal so teure 105mm ...
> Dann schaue ich mir mal die anderen Hersteller an.


 Naja, Nikon hat insgesamt 4 Makros im aktuellen Portfolio. Da sind die beiden FX-Linsen AF-S 60/2.8 und das AF-S 105/2.8VR. Bei den DX-Gläsern finden sich das AF-S 40/2.8 und das AF-S 85/3.5VR. Hier wird somit der Bereich von 180€-700€ abgedeckt. Bei den Fremdherstellern gibt es noch das Tamron 60/2 und 90/2.8VC, das Tokina 35/2.8 und 100/2.8 und von Sigma 70/2.8, 105/2.8OS, 150/2.8OS und das 180/3.5. Das sins eigentlich alle aktuellen Objektive, das 90er Tamron und das 105er Sigma bekommt man auch noch ohne OS und mit Motor, aber nur noch gebraucht. Optisch nehmen sich die Objektive nichts. Ich habe mich fürs 85er Nikkor entschieden da es einen schnellen AF und den Bildstabi hat und vor allem um einiges Kompakter ist als die FX-Linsen.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2014)

Oder du holst dir eine Occasions-Linse: Nikon AF Micro 105mm 2.8 D
Gibts ab ~250€ auf ebay.

Hat zwar kein VR, aber ich komm auch ohne sehr gut zurecht


----------



## boss3D (30. Oktober 2014)

In dem Thread, den Schrauberopi auf der Vorseite verlinkt hat, wird mehrfach das Sigma 105 mm F2,8 EX Makro DG OS HSM-Objektiv empfohlen (etwa 430 Euro). Eigentlich wollte ich nichts anderes als Nikon Objektive, aber ich muss sagen, ich bin echt beeindruckt, was die Leute aus dem Teil rausholen! Vor allem die Fotos von ralle@ mit den Tautropfen sind wirklich sehr gut!

Scheint mir derzeit der beste Kompromiss aus Preis und Leistung zu sein. Aber es drängt nicht, ich habe noch Zeit zum Überlegen und Testberichte lesen.


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man einen Bildschirm "eichen" kann, damit Farbe und Helligkeit als "normal" bezeichnet werden können?

Je nach dem auf welchem PC ich die Fotos bearbeite, sind sie heller, dunkler, kontrastreicher weil die Bildschirme anderst eingestellt sind -.-


----------



## BillDschirm (21. November 2014)

Deswegen greifen viele zu den Apple-Produkten; dort sind die Bildschirme alle gleich, bzw. werden von vielen benutzt und es ergibt sich ein einheitliches Bild (ich gehöre trotzdem nicht dazu). Ansonsten: So geht’s: Farben kalibrieren - Workshop: Monitor und Drucker kalibrieren - CHIP


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

Gibts abgesehen von den Appledingern noch andere empfehlenswerte Monitore?
Die neuen Appledinger haben nur Thunderbolt...

Mein jetziger 150€ Monitor hat auch sonst so seine Probleme


----------



## soth (21. November 2014)

Gescheiten Monitor kaufen und noch ein Colorimeter kaufen oder leihen. Je nach Anspruch kann man dort eine nette Summe liegen lassen, sprich ein Budget wäre nicht schlecht. 
Generell empfehlen kann man die ColorEdge von Eizo und die Spectraviews von NEC.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. November 2014)

Die Apfelteile sollen eher nicht so gut sein, was die Farbechtheit angeht. Jede Menge Testberichte und Vergleiche sowie Tutorials zum Kalibrieren und Profilieren findest du hier: PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV sowie Beamer & Projektoren
Den Chip-Testberichten traue ich nicht über den Weg.


----------



## totovo (21. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall einen mit AH-IPS- Panel, da gibts sogar welche, die sind vorkallibriert


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

Sowas?
ASUS PB278Q

Scheint nicht ganz perfekt für Shooter zu sein, aber meine Reaktionszeiten werden sowieso immer schlechter


----------



## soth (21. November 2014)

Kann man nehmen, wobei soetwas natürlich besser ist:
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...-27-340cdm2-2560-x-1440-pixel-monitor-2396151


----------



## Placebo (21. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Gescheiten Monitor kaufen und noch ein Colorimeter kaufen oder leihen. Je nach Anspruch kann man dort eine nette Summe liegen lassen, sprich ein Budget wäre nicht schlecht.


 
Lieber ein besseres Colorimeter leihen. Bei den erschwinglichen gibt es zwei Lager: die, die Produkte wie das Spyder genial finden und die, die sogar einem unkalibrierten Bildschirm den Vorzug geben würden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2014)

Also ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Spyder4Pro. 
Ob es mit Profimonitoren mithalten kann, weiß ich nicht (bzw ist da der limitierende Part eh meistens der Monitor).
Aber es ist alleine schon Wert das sämtliche Displays die ich nutze nun gleich aussehen. Hat mich extrem bei meinem Notebook gestört. Jetzt passen beide ziemlich gleich zusammen (ist natürlich nicht 100% perfekt möglich, gerade bei Notebooks). 
Also die 150€ haben sich definitiv gelohnt. 
Übrigens "leihen" würde ich mir sowas nicht. 

Da, 
1. man öfters den Monitor kalibrieren sollte bzw beim Neuaufsetzen des PC`s musst man ja wieder ein Profil anlegen
2. man quasi die Software kauft, wofür man eine Lizenz benötigt.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2014)

Ich werde nie wieder ohne kalibrierten Monitor ernsthaft an Bildern arbeiten wollen. Meine Monitore im Homeoffice haben die Kalibrierung in HW (Spinne an den USB-Host des Monitors und ab gehts), meine Lappis habe ich mit ner Spyder4Pro kalibriert.


----------



## negert (1. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch alle Monitore kalibriert. Ausleihen würde ich auch nicht. Man sollte eigentlich alle paar Monate "nachkalibrieren".
Soweit ich weiss verändern sich gerade am Anfang die Panels (je nach Qualität und Technologie) noch ein wenig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2014)

Anderes Thema. 
Letztes Jahr habe ich auf dem Berliner Weihnachtsmarkt Fotos gemacht. Bzw versucht. 
Ich hatte mir bis dato nie Gedanken dazu gemacht, aber ich hatte normale Handschuhe mit. Ging natürlich gar nicht die Kamera damit zu bedienen, weshalb ich immer kurz die Handschuhe ausziehen musste um Fotos zu machen. 
War mehr als unangenehm, man bekommt auch kaum noch Fotos hin vom Zittern . 
Da ich diesen Samstag auf den Dresdner Weihnachtsmarkt ebenfalls nebenbei Fotos machen will, musste also ne Lösung her. 
Ich habe mir daher nun diese Handschuhe bestellt, da sie oft empfohlen wurden:

http://www.enjoyyourcamera.com/Canon-Zubehoer/Foto-Handschuhe-Matin-Gr-M-EUschwarz::2939.html

Wie macht ihr das, bzw was für Handschuhe nutzt ihr?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> bzw was für Handschuhe nutzt ihr?



Im Winter bei Rallyes, Fußball, Eishockey, ... "stinknormale" dickere Roeckl Skihandschuhe mit Beschichtung an den Fingerkuppen damits Touchpad vom Lappi funst (wenn man nicht eh den roten Nippel nimmt ). Ist eigentlich für die Smartphonebedienung gedacht, aber egal. Die Kamara konnte ich bisher mit jedem Handschuh (außer Fäustlingen ) bedienen .

Edit: Link http://www.roeckl.de/produkte/ski-alpin/herren/handschuh/strahlhorn-gtx/


----------



## BillDschirm (3. Dezember 2014)

Habe da gar keine Schmerzen, da ich bei meiner Kamera ausschließlich mechanisch Einstellungen vornehme (zum Beispiel die Blende via Blendenring) und somit auch die günstigen Wollhandschuhe  bis zu einer gewissen Dicke nutzen kann.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich benutze "Pennerhandschuhe" (Stoffhandschuhe ohne Fingerkuppen).

Ist aber eher Notgedrungen, da mir auf Grund meiner Fingerlänge sowieso alle Handschuhe zu klein sind ^^


----------



## Wired (8. Dezember 2014)

Gibt doch auch "normale" Handschuhe wo man die Fingerspitzen um klappen kann so das Sie frei liegen und dünn sind solche Handschuhe auch nicht fürn Winter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kann sie empfehlen. War zwar diesmal nicht ganz so kalt, aber funktioniert prima. 
War auch praktischer mit den Teilen Sachen zu essen, meine Freundin hatte es fummeliger mit ihren Handschuhen.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2014)

Kann es sein das sich im DSLR-Forum Leute tummeln die sich auf Grund ihrer Ausrüstung für was besseres halten?
Siehe Post #43
Konzertfotos - Lieblinge - Seite 5 - DSLR-Forum

Allerdings hat der Gute selbst, trotz des Namens, nichts in der Richtung vorgelegt (an Fotos).
Solche Leute gehen mal kräftig auf den Keks


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2014)

Seinem Benehmen kann ich auch nicht viel abgewinnen in vielen Threads mit seiner Beteiligung. Habe mal was da gelassen .


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2014)

Und er hat wieder alles besser gewusst.

Nur lustig das er alles besser weiß, aber irgendwie nie seine Supderdupergeilen Fotos postet 

Hab ihn mittlerweile auf IGNORE gesetzt...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2014)

Er hat zwei Konzertfotos hochgeladen. Ein matschiges ISO12800-Bild durch massives Entrauschen aus der D4S und eine Geigerin, die halb im Schatten steht - gut das geht vielleicht als Kunst durch. Daran würde ich ihn aber auch nicht verurteilen. Je nach Arbeitgeber darf man gar nichts oder nur extrem eingeschränkt zeigen. Aber sein Auftreten toppt alles  ...


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Dezember 2014)

Oh ja, der typ ist in vielen Threads dort unterwegs, ist bekannt.
@der_yappi: Schöne Konzertfotos


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2014)

Von mir sind ja nur die Bilder aus dem Link den ich im DSLR-Forum gepostet habe - die anderen Bilder in DSLR-Forum Thread sind nicht von mir...

Aber der Typ der die gemacht hat 
Richtig gute Arbeit


----------



## Wired (11. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Er hat zwei Konzertfotos hochgeladen. Ein matschiges ISO12800-Bild durch massives Entrauschen aus der D4S und eine Geigerin, die halb im Schatten steht - gut das geht vielleicht als Kunst durch. Daran würde ich ihn aber auch nicht verurteilen. Je nach Arbeitgeber darf man gar nichts oder nur extrem eingeschränkt zeigen. Aber sein Auftreten toppt alles  ...


Dazu kann ich nur schreiben, wer mit ISO 12800 fotografiert hat nich grad viel ahnung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Alternative lautet denn keine Fotos.

In einer dunklen Konzerthalle, die Musiker bewegen sich und man braucht kurze Belichtungszeiten. Eine 1.4er Optik ist auch schon drauf, da kann man nur noch die ISO hochdrehen, auch bis 12800. Dieses ist genau das Einsatzgebiet für eine D3s oder D4(s). Mit solchen Kameras kann man eigentlich ganz gut in diesem Bereich Fotos machen. ISO 12800 ist - mit Abstrichen - auch mit anderen Nikon FX-Kameras möglich. Zu Canon kann ich wenig sagen, es dürfte sich aber ähnlich verhalten.

@der_yappi: Es waren schon die von dir verlinkten Bilder gemeint.


----------



## Placebo (11. Dezember 2014)

Jede halbwegs aktuelle Vollformatkamera mit <20MP sollte bei ISO 12800 eigentlich keine großen Probleme haben. >D4s/Df klick<


----------



## Wired (12. Dezember 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Die Alternative lautet denn keine Fotos.
> 
> In einer dunklen Konzerthalle, die Musiker bewegen sich und man braucht  kurze Belichtungszeiten. Eine 1.4er Optik ist auch schon drauf, da kann  man nur noch die ISO hochdrehen, auch bis 12800.


Ist das in solch einer Konzerthalle denn soo sehr dunkel? Selbst mit den Spotlights und Scheinwerfern?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Ist das in solch einer Konzerthalle denn soo sehr dunkel? Selbst mit den Spotlights und Scheinwerfern?


Ja! . "Prominente" Beispiele: Schlachthof Wiesbaden und Druckluft Oberhausen (je nach Laune des Lichttechs auch noch die MMH in Braunschweig und das Capitol in Hannover). Da hängst du bei f/1.8, 1/160sek zwischen ISO6400 und ISO12800 . Das menschliche Auge ist nicht dumm, das erkennt noch was, wo Kameras bereits die weiße Fahne hissen - deswegen kommt es einem immer heller vor als es ist. Den Holzhammer bekommst du dann aber spätestens auf dem Rückweg im Auto, wenn du erstmal intuitiv am Rädchen für die Cockpitbeleuchtung drehst weil sie dir auf einmal zu hell ist (Auge hat sich während des Konzerts darauf eingestellt).
In den großen Hallen und Arenen hast du allerdings meist das genaue Gegenteil. In der TUI-Arena in H neulich waren f/4.5, 1/640sek bei ISO800 überhaupt kein Problem. Ähnliches gilt für die Swisslife Hall, die beiden Sauerstoffwelten in HH und B, die Westfalenhalle, ...


----------



## Rat Six (13. Dezember 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Kann es sein das sich im DSLR-Forum Leute tummeln die sich auf Grund ihrer Ausrüstung für was besseres halten?
> Siehe Post #43
> Konzertfotos - Lieblinge - Seite 5 - DSLR-Forum


Er und andere sind dort leider eine Erscheinung die einem das Dasein im Forum immer mehr vermiesen. Früher als ich dort eingestiegen bin war es entspannter.



Wired schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur schreiben, wer mit ISO 12800 fotografiert hat nich grad viel ahnung.


Nettes Eigentor.  Aber wurde ja schon geklärt. Die ISO-Bereiche der heutigen Kameras sind schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Airboume (22. Dezember 2014)

Halludatach, 
ist vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber kann jemand gute Spots zum fotografieren in München empfehlen? Bin dort morgen und würde einfach vom Marienplatz gen Norden Richtung Englischer Garten laufen. 
Vielleicht ist von Euch ja sogar jemand in München..? 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen 

edit: hat sich also erledigt ^^


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin bei 1247GB im (aussortierten) RAW-Archiv für 2014 und ihr so   ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (1. Januar 2015)

Krass 

Ich komme gerade mal auf 143 GB bei 5102 Bildern


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade mal auf 143 GB bei 5102 Bildern


Was soll ich da sagen. Mein 2014er ordner hat 37,7 GB bei 2260 Bildern. (bereinigt)
Bei nfsgame sind derartig viele bilder aber auch nicht verwunderlich...


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. Januar 2015)

Allerdings RAW+Jpg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was soll ich da sagen. Mein 2014er ordner hat 37,7 GB bei 2260 Bildern. (bereinigt)
> Bei nfsgame sind derartig viele bilder aber auch nicht verwunderlich...



Jap, dass stimmt...
Landschaften bewegen sich in der Regel nicht so schnell 

wenigstens kann er den Server im Keller von der Steuer absetzen


----------



## Placebo (5. Januar 2015)

Fall sonst noch jemand Sony-Kameras nutzt: CaptureOne Pro 8.1 (für Sony) gibt es für 23€ statt 230€ auf der offiziellen Homepage. Zu den anderen Herstellern habe ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2015)

Hab auf meiner D90 einen Hot Pixel 

Einer ne Idee wie man das Ding wieder weg bringt? 
Hab im Internet keine Vertrauenswürdige Methode gefunden


----------



## Rat Six (8. Januar 2015)

Der Nikon Service kann Hotpixel ausmappen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hab auf meiner D90 einen Hot Pixel
> 
> Einer ne Idee wie man das Ding wieder weg bringt?
> Hab im Internet keine Vertrauenswürdige Methode gefunden


Deckel drauf, heiß Wasser drauf, in 5 Minuten tauchter auf... Ach nee... Deckel drauf -> Sucher abdecken -> im Menü die automatische Sensorreinigung auslösen -> warten -> Darkframe machen -> wieder Sensorreinigung auslösen

Hilft zumindest bei Canon - steht da auch in der BDA...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2015)

Mal ne Frage, ich habe seit vorgestern das Tamron 70-300mm. 

Bei maximaler Brennweite sehe ich einen kleinen grauen Fleck bisschen links von der Mitte. 
Ich habe das Objektiv auf beiden Seiten schon mit einem trockenen Microfaser-Tuch geputzt, aber er bleibt unverändert da. 
Mit anderen Objektiven unterhalb dieser Brennweite ist nichts zu sehen. Ein paar "Staubkörner" oder ähnliches sind allerdings auf dem Sensor zu sehen. Kann der Fleck vom Sensor kommen wenn dieser nur bei über ~250mm Brennweite zu sehen ist? 
Oder ist es definitiv das Objektiv? 
Wenn Sensor, wie kann ich ihn reinigen? Nur mit Druckluft?  (habe noch kein Reinigungsequip) 

Und wie kann ich meine Mattscheibe/Sucher reinigen? Da sind auch ein paar Staubfussel. Rausnehmen tue ich die Mattscheibe aber nicht, das war damals schon ein Gefrickel bei meiner 1000D, nachdem ich die Mattscheibe falsch gereinigt habe und sie tauschen musste 

Und kann man ein Objektiv reinigen lassen falls der Dreck irgendwo im Objektiv ist? Wenn ja, mit welchen Kosten ist das verbunden? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2015)

Nimm nen anderes Objektiv, blende auf f/8 oder enger ab, schieß in den Himmel. Wenn der Fleck an der selben Stelle ist, dann hast dus aufm Sensor.


----------



## Atothedrian (26. Januar 2015)

Auf meiner 1100D waren die gleichen Flecken und es war der Sensor (de war noch verdreckter als ich dachte). Ich hab für die Reinung 40€ hinblättern müssen. Kp obs angemessen war ich hatte aber keine Alternative.


----------



## Placebo (26. Januar 2015)

Du hättest ja vorher mal zum Test mit Stahlwolle und Spülwasser drüber gehen können, vielleicht hätte das schon gereicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nimm nen anderes Objektiv, blende auf f/8 oder enger ab, schieß in den Himmel. Wenn der Fleck an der selben Stelle ist, dann hast dus aufm Sensor.



Okay und wie dann reinigen? Nur mit druckluft?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2015)

Nicht aus der Dose. Blasebalg und/oder Carbonpinsel. Ansonsten mit Sensortape oder Nassreinigung beim Service.


----------



## Bagui (27. Januar 2015)

@nfsgame du hast doch deine Bildschirme kalibriert oder mal einen Satz darüber verloren mein ich mich zu erinnern?! Welches Programm, Software oder Hardware hast du denn benutzt oder was wäre denn empfehlenswert, also nach Möglichkeit nicht nur für 1 sondern für mehrere Displays bzw TV und wenn Projektoren mit drin wären wäre das optimal


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2015)

Meine sind kalibriert, ja . Haben nen USB-Host an den die Eizo-eigene Spinne rankommt. Die setzt man dann nur noch drauf und los geht der Spaß . 

Mit der Spyder 4 geht das auch herstellerunabhängig . Die Pro-Version erlaubt dann die Kalibrierung verschiedener Bildschirme mit einem Gerät, für einen Fernseher gibts dann auch noch die passende Erweiterung . Klick mich


----------



## Lotto (27. Januar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Okay und wie dann reinigen? Nur mit druckluft?



Also ich hab meine 1100D erst mit Druckluft aus der Dose (angeblich für Kameras geeignet, stand zumindest drauf) versucht zu reinigen und der Sensor hatte danach nicht nur Staub drauf sondern heftige Rückstände von dem Treibgas (oder was auch immer). Jedenfalls sah es aus als hätte einer mit hohen Druck voll auf den Sensor gerotzt. Also lass bloss die Finger davon.
Hab mir dann ein Reinigungs-Swab-Set für 10 Euro gekauft (von JJC). Hat etwas gedauert, d.h. ich musste mehrmals hintereinander die Prozedur wiederholen, aber danach war der Sensor sauber. Reinigen lassen kostet meist 50 Euro und mehr, das war mir persönlich zu viel (jedenfalls im Verhältnis zum Kamerapreis).
Naja mittlerweile hab ich die 1100D verkauft, die automatische Sensorreinigung der 700D ist zwar auch kein Allheilmittel, aber die 1100D ohne verstaubt einfach viel zu schnell.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2015)

Naja die automatische Sensorreinigung bringt "gefühlt" gar nichts (na gut, ich weiß nicht wie schlimm es wäre ohne sie ).

Mit druckluft meinte ich auch "manuell" mit nem Blasebalg. Bevor man 50€ für ne Reinigung ausgibt, würde ich mir lieber nen "Profi"-Reinigungsset kaufen vom Geld  (die einfachen kosten ja nur so 20€ mit Blasebalg, Pinsel und co).


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2015)

-> Sensor-Film: Next generation sensor cleaning


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2015)

Lotto schrieb:


> Reinigen lassen kostet meist 50 Euro und mehr, das war mir persönlich zu viel (jedenfalls im Verhältnis zum Kamerapreis).


Pffff... Wenn man bei pentax innerhalb der ersten 2 jahre die kamera in den service schafft, bekommt man justage und reinigung beim ersten mal kostenlos. (versandkosten muß man aber bezahlen)
Mal davon ab, es gab ende letzten jahres bei Maerz foto-technik auch eine weihnachts-aktion wo es billiger war (27 oder 37€ glaube) und ich für meinen teil hätte auch keine sonderliche lust am sensor rum zu doktern. Da gebe ich das gute stück lieber alle 2 jahre in den service und lasse komplett durch checken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> -> Sensor-Film: Next generation sensor cleaning



Schon probiert?
Irgendwelche Freiwilligen zum testen hier?


----------



## BillDschirm (27. Januar 2015)

Das Zeug gibt es, glaube ich, schon gar nicht mehr und billig war es auch nicht gerade. 

EDIT: Na dort im Shop gibt es das offenbar noch/wieder - wenn es jemand kauft und testet, hätten wir sicher gerne eine Rückmeldung. ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Januar 2015)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja mittlerweile hab ich die 1100D verkauft, die automatische Sensorreinigung der 700D ist zwar auch kein Allheilmittel, aber die 1100D ohne verstaubt einfach viel zu schnell.



Was habt ihr eigentlich gemacht als Kameras noch 300D und D70 hießen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich gemacht als Kameras noch 300D und D70 hießen?



Mehr geputzt?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2015)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich gemacht als Kameras noch 300D und D70 hießen?


Stempeln wie ein Weltmeister ! Oder regelmäßig mal auspusten.


Zum Sensorfilm: Der Kram ist gut, man sollte aber wissen, was man tut .


----------



## Placebo (5. Februar 2015)

Offizielle Ankündigung: Pentax steigt in den Vollformat-Ring!


----------



## der_yappi (5. Februar 2015)

Auch heute offiziell vorgestellt:
Olympus OM-D E-M5 II
Neue OM-D E-M5 II: Olympus verspricht 40-Megapixel-Aufnahmen | heise online


----------



## totovo (6. Februar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Offizielle Ankündigung: Pentax steigt in den Vollformat-Ring!



Wie Geil!!

da heißt es jetzt schon mal: spaaren!!!


----------



## Atothedrian (6. Februar 2015)

Canon hat auch was neues :

Vollformat  5D und 5Ds
*Paukenschlag: Canon EOS 5DS/5DS R mit 50-Megapixel-Sensor | heise online
*
Crop: 750D und 760D*

Canon 750D und 760D: Zwei Spiegelreflexkameras, ein Innenleben | heise online
*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Februar 2015)

Und die M3 ist keine Erwähnung wert?


----------



## Atothedrian (6. Februar 2015)

Kommt bestimmt noch, heise brauch manchmal etwas 

Korrektur: Kam nur nicht im Newsticker.

Also hier ist die Meldung. 
Canons neue Spiegellose EOS M3 | heise Foto


----------



## BillDschirm (6. Februar 2015)

Jetzt werden die Bilder natürlich viel besser und viel schöner, als sie es jemals waren.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2015)

Klar, weil auch jeder sofort 50MP braucht! Ohne kann man ja ab sofort üüüüberhaupt nicht mehr fotografieren - oh mein Gott! Ich muss zum Händler und die 5DsR vorbestellen *Scham vorm Mund*!!!einself


----------



## Wired (6. Februar 2015)

/Naja, wers braucht, überteuerte Bodys weil Sie zum UVP Preis verkauft werden.

Das Schulterdisplay der 760D ist schon iwie nutzlos, bei der Größe hätte man es auch lieber weg lassen sollen.

Edit: Hab mir grad die Daten der Hardware auch von den neuen 5D Bodys angeschaut, das nenne ich Käuferverarschung verglichen mit der 5D Mark 3.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2015)

Wired schrieb:


> Edit: Hab mir grad die Daten der Hardware auch von den neuen 5D Bodys angeschaut, das nenne ich Käuferverarschung verglichen mit der 5D Mark 3.


Wo ist das Käuferverarsche? Die 5Ds ist nicht der Nachfolger der 5DIII, sondern stellt eine Alternative für den Auflösungsfreak dar, dem MF samt Objektive zu teuer und unhandlich ist. Daher braucht man beide auch nicht im Vergleich gegenüber zu stellen und daher hat die Ds auch keinen Zwang die III schlagen zu müssen.  Die 1DsIII hatte auch nur wenige Vorteile gegenüber der 1DIII - trotzdem haben beide ihre Käufer gefunden . Und warum? Weil sie beide an verschiedene Anwendergruppen adressiert waren.

Aber gut, bei Nikon wurde die D800 ja auch fleißig der D700 gegenüber gestellt. Da wars aber auch ein bisschen anders - auf einen wirklichen Nachfolger der D700 wartet man ja heute noch...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Wie Geil!!
> 
> da heißt es jetzt schon mal: spaaren!!!


Wenn es dann in 2 jahren soweit ist, nehm ich evt. deine K3.


----------



## Wired (6. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo ist das Käuferverarsche? Die 5Ds ist nicht der Nachfolger der 5DIII, sondern stellt eine Alternative für den Auflösungsfreak dar, dem MF samt Objektive zu teuer und unhandlich ist. Daher braucht man beide auch nicht im Vergleich gegenüber zu stellen und daher hat die Ds auch keinen Zwang die III schlagen zu müssen.


Ich seh die 2 neue Modelle auch nicht als Nachfolger der Mark 3 an sondern als seperate "Versionen" aber die Ausstattung und die Leistung, grad bei Reihenaufnahmen wird sicher nicht den Preis wert sein. Wie schon oft sonst wo geschrieben und gesagt, Megapixel ist nicht alles.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube, dass die 5Ds(R) keine ausgewiesene Actionkamera sein möchte dürfte klar sein. Bleibt die Frage bei welcher Anwendung im Studio (Aufladezeit Blitze!) und vielleicht noch bei der Landschafts- und meinetwegen auch Makro-/Produktfotografie (gut, letzteres ist wieder Studio) du eine gute ISO-Leistung >1600 und >5fps benötigst  ? Es ist nunmal ein Spezialist - dennoch dürfte es nicht mehr lange nach dem Release dauern, bis jemand Pudel Paul damit ablichtet und über die matschige 100%-Ansicht meckert...


----------



## totovo (6. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn es dann in 2 jahren soweit ist, nehm ich evt. deine K3.



Ähm ich wollte die dann als 2. Body behalten


----------



## Wired (6. Februar 2015)

Mh, lass mich mal überlegen...  ... vlt bei Tieraufnahmen in der Dämmerung?


----------



## Placebo (7. Februar 2015)

Bei Tieraufnahmen hätte ich aber gerne GPS. Vielleicht implementieren sie es noch.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage bei welcher Anwendung im Studio (Aufladezeit Blitze!) und vielleicht noch bei der Landschafts- und meinetwegen auch Makro-/Produktfotografie (gut, letzteres ist wieder Studio) du eine gute ISO-Leistung >1600 und >5fps benötigst  ?


Wenn man Landschafts- und Astrofotografie kombiniert, oder extremer:
Ich habe mich einmal an 'Meereswellen unterm Sternenhimmel' versucht und hatte bei f/1.4 + ISO 12800 gerade so genug Belichtungszeit für die Wellen (irgendwo zwischen 1/1s und 1/10s) aber nicht für die Sterne. Irgendwann bist du mein, A7s 

Für Makros und Studio stelle ich sie mir aber echt gut vor.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Ähm ich wollte die dann als 2. Body behalten


Jetzt werden wir aber dekadent.  
Dann tut es meine K30 halt weiter wobei ich ja auch auf vollformat wechseln könnte da meine linsen fast alle tauglich sind.  Für meine zwecke wär es allerdings sinnfrei.


----------



## totovo (7. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jetzt werden wir aber dekadent.
> Dann tut es meine K30 halt weiter wobei ich ja auch auf vollformat wechseln könnte da meine linsen fast alle tauglich sind.  Für meine zwecke wär es allerdings sinnfrei.



Wer hat der kann  
Solang du weiter deine Steuern bezahlst, kann ich mir das leisten 

Nein, aber mal im ernst, ich wäre viel zu Faul zwei Bodys mit mir rum zu schleppen!
Ich bräuchte dann wahrscheinlich ein neues allround Objektiv... Das Tamron dürfte nicht VF tauglich sein. Das 70-200 und das 50mm von Sigma schon! Beim Makro bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Solang du weiter deine Steuern bezahlst, kann ich mir das leisten


Also spätestens wenn du eine vollformat-pentax hast, muß ich mal vorbei kommen und das teil mal kurz in die hand nehmen. Hab es ja auch anteilig bezahlt. 


> Ich bräuchte dann wahrscheinlich ein neues allround Objektiv... Das Tamron dürfte nicht VF tauglich sein. Das 70-200 und das 50mm von Sigma schon! Beim Makro bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


Diesbezüglich könnte ich mich entspannt zurück lehnen. Mein DA* 16-50 2.8 sollte tauglich sein und das fa* 80-200 2.8 bzw. FA 80-320 sowieso. Dann wären da notfalls auch noch 3 tokina-objektive, die auch vollformat können. Beim 35m wallimex und dem 50mm rikkenon brauch ich auch nicht nachdenken, genau so wie beim 70-150mm 3.8 vivitar. (schiebezoom)


----------



## Rat Six (7. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mein DA* 16-50 2.8 sollte tauglich sein...


Leider ist das 16-50er nicht KB tauglich. Es vignettiert bei 16mm ganauso wie bei 50mm.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Leider ist das 16-50er nicht KB tauglich. Es vignettiert bei 16mm ganauso wie bei 50mm.


Mal ausprobiert?  (an canon/nikon per adapter)
Dann ginge es halt bei mir mit 24mm und einem tokina los.


----------



## Rat Six (7. Februar 2015)

Nein, nicht selbst ausprobiert. Hier gibt es eine Übersicht einiger Objektive und ihrer Tauglichkeit.


----------



## totovo (7. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also spätestens wenn du eine vollformat-pentax hast, muß ich mal vorbei kommen und das teil mal kurz in die hand nehmen. Hab es ja auch anteilig bezahlt.
> 
> Diesbezüglich könnte ich mich entspannt zurück lehnen. Mein DA* 16-50 2.8 sollte tauglich sein und das fa* 80-200 2.8 bzw. FA 80-320 sowieso. Dann wären da notfalls auch noch 3 tokina-objektive, die auch vollformat können. Beim 35m wallimex und dem 50mm rikkenon brauch ich auch nicht nachdenken, genau so wie beim 70-150mm 3.8 vivitar. (schiebezoom)



Na freilich, kommste mal rum


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

Problem ist nur, das ich mir das wohl schon min. ein halbes jahr vor nehme und es noch nicht so recht geschafft habe.  (letztes jahr,wo ich mal kurz in jena war, war ich glaube krank geschrieben)
Dabei müßte meine frisch justierte und gereinigte cam (die glänzt richtig ) mal im feld ausprobiert werden und das vorzugsweise bevor sie wieder dreck frisst.


----------



## Gast20190124 (11. Februar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Bei Tieraufnahmen hätte ich aber gerne GPS. Vielleicht implementieren sie es noch.
> 
> Wenn man Landschafts- und Astrofotografie kombiniert, oder extremer:
> Ich habe mich einmal an 'Meereswellen unterm Sternenhimmel' versucht und hatte bei f/1.4 + ISO 12800 gerade so genug Belichtungszeit für die Wellen (irgendwo zwischen 1/1s und 1/10s) aber nicht für die Sterne. Irgendwann bist du mein, A7s
> ...



Du würdest die A7s sowas von bereuen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2015)

Inwiefern würde er das bereuen?


----------



## Gast20190124 (11. Februar 2015)

Naja, der E-mount ist für APS-C ok, nur leider für das Vollformat zu klein. Sigmas CEO hat Ende des letzten Jahres gesagt, dass der E-mount zu klein wäre um anständige (lichtstarke) Linsen zu konstruieren. Meiner Meinung nach spiegelt sich das auch grad im aktuellen Sony-Portfolio für Vollformatoptiken wieder: Festbrennweiten max. mit f1.8 und Zooms max. f4. Mit beidem reisst man heute nicht mehr die Wurst vom Brot. 
*ich gebe auch nur wieder was ich gelesen habe, empirisch geprüft habe ich das nicht.


Abgesehen davon würde ich keinen Einkaufswagenchip in Sonykameras mit Wechseloptiken investieren. Die mit ihrem Anschluss Wirr-Warr

Aus dem Grund bin ich mir fast sicher, das meine Investition in Fujis X-Mount richtig war, denn deren Bajonett ist noch kleiner, so dass man einen neuen Anschchluss konstruieren müsste, was bedeutet, das die alten (aktuellen) Linsen nicht mal mehr als Crop-Linsen zu gebrauchen wären. Das hat nicht mal Canon geschafft


----------



## Placebo (12. Februar 2015)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Naja, der E-mount ist für APS-C ok, nur leider für das Vollformat zu klein. Sigmas CEO hat Ende des letzten Jahres gesagt, dass der E-mount zu klein wäre um anständige (lichtstarke) Linsen zu konstruieren. Meiner Meinung nach spiegelt sich das auch grad im aktuellen Sony-Portfolio für Vollformatoptiken wieder: Festbrennweiten max. mit f1.8 und Zooms max. f4. Mit beidem reisst man heute nicht mehr die Wurst vom Brot.
> *ich gebe auch nur wieder was ich gelesen habe, empirisch geprüft habe ich das nicht.
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon würde ich keinen Einkaufswagenchip in Sonykameras mit Wechseloptiken investieren. Die mit ihrem Anschluss Wirr-Warr


1. Es gibt genau zwei Bajonette: A und E (bzw. FE bei Vollformat, ist aber nur eine andere Bezeichnung). Das A-Bajonett ist noch aus Minolta-Zeiten, das E eine Eigenentwicklung von Sony. Canon und Nikon haben übrigens auch zwei, Pentax sogar drei, wenn man Mittelformat mitrechnet. Wo ist da wirrwar?
2. Du hättest den Mist von Sigma aber prüfen sollen  Der Unterschied im Durchmesser zwischen Nikon F und Sony E beträgt 1mm. Das ist wirklich verdammt viel, oder?  Demnächst erscheint ein 35mm f/1.4 und ein 50mm f/0.95 existiert übrigens schon.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2015)

Hm, eng gesehen unterscheiden EF und EF-S auch nur der Name und eine Plastiknase auf Objektivseite, die man leicht ausclippsen könnte und nur verhindern soll, dass der Spiegel einer Kleinbildkamera durch den längeren Objektivkörper auf Anschlussseite eines EF-S-Objektivs beschädigt wird . Also nichts anderes als bei E/FE. Alle EF-Objektive passen auf "EF-S-Bajonette" - alle Dritthersteller verwenden bei APS-C-gerechneten Optiken sogar ausschließlich EF-Bajonettanschlüsse.


----------



## Gast20190124 (12. Februar 2015)

Bekannterweise liegt das F-Bajonett schon am unteren Limit. Ich sagte ja nicht, dass es nicht geht, sondern dass es schwierig ist. Ich werde auf Tests von weitwinkligen, lichtstarken  Linsen abwarten und dann nochmal urteilen. Ein grosse Rücklinse wird zeigen was der Anschluss wirklich kann. Und auf allen Bilder vom E-Mount ist der Sensor beschnitten.


----------



## Placebo (13. Februar 2015)

Die lichtstarken Weitwinkelobjektive mit Adapter scheinen ganz gut zu funktionieren und das 28mm f/2.0 (mit Converter zu einem 16mm f/1.8 Fisheye) kommt ja demnächst auch. Wie scharf es ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Ob der Nikon-Sensor auch durch das Bajonett "beschnitten" ist, kann man wegen dem Spiegel nicht sehen.


nfsgame schrieb:


> (...).


Eigentlich meinte ich sogar das EF-M als zweites Bajonett. Hat trotz nur vier Objektiven immerhin 10% Marktanteil


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2015)

Abseits der diskussion über eine vollformat-kamera von pentax hat ricoh erstmal die Pentax K-S2 nach geschoben. Diese hat nun ein klapp-display und ist wohl auf eine geringe größe getrimmt. Dazu passend kommt anscheinend noch ein DA-L 18-50 4-5.6 WR was dafür sorgend wird, das die kombi ziemlich klein und leicht ausfallen wird.
Und nun schließt pentax auch 2 lücken mit dem HD PENTAX-D FA★ 70-200 mm F/2,8 ED DC AW und dem HD PENTAX-D FA 150-450 mm F/4,5~5,6 ED DC AW welche beide auch vollformat-tauglich sein sollten. Damit bekommt die "D FA"-reihe nun zuwachs in form von zoom-objektiven. (ansonsten gibt es nur festbrennweiten mit der bezeichung) Auf deren optische leistung und vor allem die AF-geschwindigkeit bin ich mal gespannt... (der derzeitige SDM-antrieb ist ja sowas von lahmarschig!)


----------



## Oozy (30. März 2015)

Ich brauche kurz eure Hilfe. Kurz vor Abreise aus Tansania nach Hause habe ich es geschafft, Staub (?) in den Sensor zu bekommen, als ich die Objektive gewechselt habe. Wie reinigt ihr euren Sensor, bzw lasst ihr ihn reinigen? 

PS: Ja, Bilder kommen natürlich noch.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. März 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> ...Staub (?) in den Sensor zu bekommen, als ich die Objektive gewechselt habe. Wie reinigt ihr...


In den Sensor? Dann brauchst Du wohl ´ne neue Cam. Ich überlege gerade, wie man das hinkriegt......
Wie böse ich heute wieder bin.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. April 2015)

Hallo Leute, brauch mal kurz Hilfe.

Was haltet ihr von dem Tamron 24 - 70mm 2.8?
Tamron Objektiv SP AF 24-70mm 2.8 Di VC USD fÃ¼r Canon (A007E) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Ich suche ein "immer drauf", ja ich weiß blöder Ausdruck.
Also für Portrait, Landschaft, Pflanzen und Tiere aber auch für Innenräume. Wer was anderes empfehlen kann, ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2015)

Wenn kein Geld fürs Original da ist, ist das 24-70 VC egal ob für Nikon oder Canon die wohl beste Alternative die am nächsten an die richtigen Objektive herankommt.


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2015)

Was für ne Kamera hast du nochmals, Ralle@?

Bei einer Vollformat ok, bei einer DX würde *ich* auf ein 17/18 - 50er Objektiv gehen


----------



## Ralle@ (7. April 2015)

EOS 650D

Mir wurde genau das Gegenteil, deswegen bin ich grad etwas verwirrt


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> EOS 650D
> 
> Mir wurde genau das Gegenteil, deswegen bin ich grad etwas verwirrt
> 
> ...


Ein MediaSaturn Experte oder im richtigen FACHhandel?


Ein "Normalzoom" bei Vollformat wäre das genannte 24-70mm
Bei APS-C / DX wäre es hingegen 17 bzw 18mm als Anfangsbrennweite und ca. 50mm Endbrennweite.
17mm x 1,6 Cropfaktor => 27mm
50mm x 1,6 Cropfaktor => 80mm

Du kannst ja mal mit deiner Cam zum  gehen und als Vergleich ein 24/70er vorne drauf packen und dann ein 17/50er (oder andersrum  )
Mir wären 24mm an einer DX als Anfangsbrennweite zu groß => 24 x 1,6 Crop => 38mm


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2015)

Ich habe lange mit 28mm am unteren Ende an Crop fotografiert. Kann ganz hilfreich sein ein Auge abseits des WW-Wahnsinns zu entwicklen . Mit einem "richtigen" APS-C-Standardzoom isses doch praktischer .


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2015)

Ich habe direkt mit 18mm untenrum angefangen...
Zuerst ein 18-200er Suppenzoom und dann direkt zum 18-50er EX f2.8 Sigma als lichtstarkes Immerdrauf.
Wenns nicht ganz so lichtstark sein soll => Sigma 17-70 Contemporary f2.8 - f4
(kann vieles ganz gut, aber nichts perfekt - bietet dafür einen guten Zoombereich einen Pseudomakro und das alles zu einem sehr guten P/L Verhältnis)


----------



## Ralle@ (7. April 2015)

Ne, im Fachhandel bzw. Kameraladen.
17 - 50, 2.8 und Bildstabi wäre genau das richtige (denke ich halt).

Zum Thema Canon Objektiv oder doch Tamron / Sigma.
Im Laden kostet das Canon EF-S 17 - 55mm 2.8 IS USM 680€, das Tamron SP AF 17 - 50 mm 2.8 XR Di II VC LD Asp IF kostet 351€. Ich frage mich halt ob das Canon wirklich den Preis wert ist.


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2015)

Da gibts von Tamron auch einen kleinen Bruder zu der von dir genannten Vollformat-Linse >= das Tamron 17-50 Di II VC
Objektiv Tamron 17-50 mm 1:2.8 - DSLR-Forum

Oder das Pendant von Sigma: Sigma 17-50 f2.8 EX HSM OS
Objektiv Sigma 17-50 mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM - DSLR-Forum


----------



## Placebo (8. April 2015)

Ich bin von Objektiven wie dem 17-50 nicht überzeugt. Es hat den Brennweitenbereich der Kitobjektivs, und das habe ich doch schon? Im Weitwinkel ist es gerade so weit genug (finde das Tokina 11-16 hier besser) und im Tele hat es zu wenig Brennweite und eventuell zu wenig Lichtstärke. Hier finde ich ein kleines, scharfes 85mm doch passender: gut für Portraits, gut zum Croppen, nimmt kaum Platz weg. Superzooms kamen für mich nicht in Frage, weil sie zu viele Nachteile mit sich bringen. 
Long story short: Es gib nicht DAS Objektiv und zwei sind besser als eines - auch wenn der Gedanke eines Immerdraufs schön ist, es limitiert zu stark.

Edit, Offtopic: hier ist noch ein Aprilscherz, der sich lohnt zu lesen


----------



## Ralle@ (8. April 2015)

Ein Kit Objektiv habe ich nicht.
Ich habe mir damals den 650 Body beim MM gekauft (hatte noch einen 100€ Gutschein) und vom Freund das 105 Sigma (wollte hauptsächlich Makro fotografieren). 
Jetzt habe ich schon paar mal Portraits gemacht, nur ist das 105 in Räumen halt schon etwas groß und man kommt schnell an die Grenzen. 
Ich habe auch kein Problem mir wieder Festbrennweite zu kaufen, nur muss es einen Stabi haben.

Man wieso muss es so kompliziert sein


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> nur muss es einen Stabi haben.



Wieso? Bist du 80+ mit Tatterich?


----------



## PCIT (9. April 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Verständnissfrage:
Wenn ich ein Foto mache mit einer Kamera mit 1/2,3" Sensor und 600mm Brennweite.
Wie viel Brennweite bräuchte eine DSLR mit APS-Sensor, damit man _genau den gleichen_ Bildausschnitt sieht?


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2015)

Die 600mm Brennweite sind meist schon Kleinbildequivalent angegeben .


----------



## der_yappi (25. April 2015)

Hatte von euch schon mal jmd die Kalahari K-51 Tasche in der Hand?
Meine K-31 ist für meine µ43 Kamera eine deutlich zu groß.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2015)

Kameratest im TopGear Style... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5ia2xoAqkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Mai 2015)

Olympus hat ein Sommer Special gestartet:
Sparen mit "Olympus Sommer Spezial"-Angeboten | News | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin
https://olympus-summer-special.sale...ply-for-promotion/?country_promotion=4&lng=de
Amazon.de: Olympus Cashback Aktion: Elektronik & Foto

Cashback auf vier Linsen aus dem aktuellen Lineup


*M.ZUIKO DIGITAL 45mm 1:1.8* (Prämie 50 €)
*M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 75-300mm 1:4.8-6.7 II* (Prämie 125 €)
*M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 9-18mm 1:4.0-5.6* (Prämie 150 €)
*M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 14-150mm 1:4.0-5.6 II* (Prämie 150 €)


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Mai 2015)

PCIT schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Verständnissfrage:
> Wenn ich ein Foto mache mit einer Kamera mit 1/2,3" Sensor und 600mm Brennweite.
> Wie viel Brennweite bräuchte eine DSLR mit APS-Sensor, damit man _genau den gleichen_ Bildausschnitt sieht?



Digitalkamera1x1.de - Brennweiten Umrechnung Cropfaktor

Der Bildausschnitt bei 35mm Brennweite am KB wird bei 1/2,3" mit 6mm erreicht und bei APS-C mit 21,7mm.
Dreisatz - bei 600mm an 1/2,3" bräuchte man an APS-C = 21,7mm*100 = 2170mm.

Disclaimer - Mir ist bewusst, dass 600mm immer 600mm bleiben, egal an welchem Sensor. Hier geht es aber, wie korrekt gefragt wurde, um den äquivalenten Bildausschnitt. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso? Bist du 80+ mit Tatterich?



Vielleicht hat man nicht immer ein Stativ dabei? Hochzeit, schummrige Kirche, da wird es schnell eng, nur als Beispiel. Und vielen Pastoren ist es schon ein Dorn im Auge, wenn überhaupt fotografiert wird, ein Stativ = Nogo. Meine Frau zittert gelegentlich (gesundheitlichbedingt), sie mag Objektive mit Stabi. Aber generell - Warum muss man sich in einer Fotogruppe überhaupt für die Nutzung eines Stabis rechtfertigen?


----------



## floppyexe (19. Mai 2015)

Ja ja der Herr Freiberufler ist halt so. Er weiß grundsätlich vieles besser bzw stellt vieles in Frage. Warscheinlich sind nur diejenigen richtige Fotografen in seinen Augen, die Gläser ohne Stabi nutzen. Ich für meinen Teil nutze beide Arten.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2015)

Du musst mich ja perfekt kennen ! Ich hatte anhand deiner letzten, durchaus qualifizierten Beiträge ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht deine zwischenzeitlichen Ausfälle zu ignorieren und dich dennoch ernst zu nehmen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2015)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Digitalkamera1x1.de - Brennweiten Umrechnung Cropfaktor
> 
> Der Bildausschnitt bei 35mm Brennweite am KB wird bei 1/2,3" mit 6mm erreicht und bei APS-C mit 21,7mm.
> Dreisatz - bei 600mm an 1/2,3" bräuchte man an APS-C = 21,7mm*100 = 2170mm.



Also ich weiß nicht was du in der schule für einen Dreisatz hattest, aber meiner ergibt was anderes.

2/3": 600mm Reelebrennweite (RBW) mit dem Formfaktor (FF) 5,6 ergibt eine Brennweite (BW) von 107mm (600/5,6=107,14)
APS-C: 600mm RBW mit dem FF 1,6 ergibt eine BW von 375mm
KB: RBW = BW

ANGENOMMEN er meint mit 600mm die BW des Objektives (wäre schon ziemlich heftig) dann hätte er eine BW von 3360mm.
Dann braucht er für APS-C 2100mm BW für 3360mm RBW


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Mai 2015)

Ich bin nach der Tabelle gegangen.

http://www.digitalkamera1x1.de/pdf/Brennweiten-Umrechnung_mit_dem_Crop-Faktor.pdf

Bei 35mm hat man bei 1/2,3" = 6mm zu 21,7mm an APS-C. Er hat 600mm an 1/2,3" und das ergibt imho 2170mm an APS-C.  Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2015)

okay nochmal:

Er hat 600mm an 2/3". das ist die Reelebrennweite/ Effektivebrennweite (Wie auch immer du es nennst). Er hat das Objektiv also auf 107mm eingestellt. (107*5,6=600) 
um den selben Bildausschnitt an einer APS-C zu erreichen braucht er 375mm am Objektiv (375*1,6=600)
Du hast einen Gedankenfehler
diese 6mm an 2/3" sind 35mm am KB und 21,875mm an APS-C. Das ist jedes mal die Brennweite des Objektives. 
Die 600mm am 2/3" beschreibt die Effektivebrennweite! Nicht die Brennweite des Objektivs. Das hat in dem Moment 107mm.


----------



## NotAnExit (20. Mai 2015)

Ich kann deine Rechnung sogar nachvollziehen, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. 

Das Problem ist, wenn mir jemand sagt, er habe 600mm BW, dann gehe ich von der "echten" BW aus, als hätte er ein Objektiv mit 600mm. Und eben nicht 107mm. Für mich ist die BW eben der physikalische Wert der Linse. Daher meine Rechnung.


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2015)

Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass in letzter Zeit die "alten" Objektive 15-20 Jahre reissenden Absatz finden?

Und das noch zu 100% höheren Preisen als vor ~einem Jahr


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2015)

Wegen den Spiegellosen Kameras, weil du dort ohne Probleme jedes beliebige Objektiv per Adapter verwenden kannst und du das Fokussieren dank Lupe/Focus Peaking im Sucher sogar noch einfacher als bei DSLRs hast. Dazu kommt noch, dass Fuji und Sony viele gute aber vor allem verdammt teure Objektive anbieten. Mich persönlich verwundern deshalb die Preise nicht wirklich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wegen den Spiegellosen Kameras, weil du dort ohne Probleme jedes beliebige Objektiv per Adapter verwenden kannst und du das Fokussieren dank Lupe/Focus Peaking im Sucher sogar noch einfacher als bei DSLRs hast.


Hmmm... Ich muß nur den auslöser dauer gedrückt halten und so lange richtung scharf stellen, bis die kamera auslöst (fokus-peaking halt) und du sagst das geht noch einfacher? Irgendwie halte ich das für ein gerücht. 
Diese methodik funzt sogar noch, wenn es hektisch zur sache geht. 
Meine wenigkeit entdeckt übrigens gerade mal wieder die schiebe-zoom`s für sich. Die dinger sind einfach genial, da man zoomen und scharf stellen in einem handgriff erledigen kann. Das auslösen im richtigen moment übernimmt dann die kamera.


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2015)

Focus Peaking ist etwas anderes - was du verwendest, ist eine Fokus-Falle. Beim Focus Peaking werden dir im Sucher oder am Display die Objekte hervorgehoben, die gerade im Fokus sind. Die Fokus-Falle arbeitet so, wie du die Situation beschrieben hast.  Der Vorteil beim Focus-Peaking ist, dass du auch dort scharf stellen kannst, wo sich keine AF-Punkte befinden und es komplett ohne Wissen über das Objekiv arbeitet. 
Ich frage mich nur, wie der Pentax-AF genau funktioniert. Normaler Phasen-AF braucht die Brennweite und Blende des Objektivs als Information, um richtig arbeiten zu können (warum, habe ich selbst noch nicht ganz verstanden, allerdings funktionieren z.B. keine Objektive mit ADP-Elementen, weil diese keine eindeutige Blende haben). Kontrast-AF hat dieses Problem nicht und deshalb auch keine Schwierigkeiten, mit entsprechenden Objektiven zu arbeiten. Was da Pentax aber herumgeschraubt hat, damit es trotzdem funktioniert, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Focus Peaking ist etwas anderes - was du verwendest, ist eine Fokus-Falle. Beim Focus Peaking werden dir im Sucher oder am Display die Objekte hervorgehoben, die gerade im Fokus sind.


Kommt im endeffekt aber auf das selbe heraus (es ist am gewünschten punkt scharf), auch wenn es unterschiedlich zu handhaben ist.


> Der Vorteil beim Focus-Peaking ist, dass du auch dort scharf stellen kannst, wo sich keine AF-Punkte befinden und es komplett ohne Wissen über das Objekiv arbeitet.


Wird bei spiegellosen nicht über das bild scharf gestellt? Wo willst du da AF-punkte suchen?


> Ich frage mich nur, wie der Pentax-AF genau funktioniert.


Wie der von canon bzw. nikon. Beide marken sollten auch eine fokus-falle haben, wobei man bei canon halt einen adapter mit fokus-bstätigung benötigt. (was auch immer das heißt)
Die einzige besonderheit von pentax ist, das sie für analoge objektive einen 1.7x AF-konverter angeboten haben der, dank integrierter linsen-konstruktion, aus den manuellen-  AF-objektive machen konnte. (wenn auch nur eingeschränkt)


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kommt im endeffekt aber auf das selbe heraus (es ist am gewünschten punkt scharf), auch wenn es unterschiedlich zu handhaben ist.


Ok, auch wieder wahr...


> Wird bei spiegellosen nicht über das bild scharf gestellt? Wo willst du da AF-punkte suchen?


Phasen-AF-Punkte gibt es bei Spiegellosen. Einfachstes Beispiel wäre hier Canons Dual Pixel AF: unter dem Farbfilter und der Mirkolinse sitzen zwei statt einer Fotodiode, die für das Endbild zwar einen Pixel ergeben aber beim AF wie Phasen-Fokuspunkte arbeiten. Allgemein ist der PDAF (Phase Detection AF) bei Spiegellosen deutlich kleiner, was die Kameras ungenauer macht. Deshalb wird oft für die grobe Einstellung PDAF verwendet und man wechselt dann zu Kontrast-AF für die Feinheiten. Das macht dann den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zu DSLRs aus. Es gibt aber Tricks, diesen Nachteil zu verringern, zB. durch vorhersagenden AF (Sony) oder Bokeh-Analysen (Panasonic).


> Wie der von canon bzw. nikon. Beide marken sollten auch eine fokus-falle haben, wobei man bei canon halt einen adapter mit fokus-bstätigung benötigt. (was auch immer das heißt)


Mit konventionellem PDAF ist es unmöglich zu fokussieren, wenn die Informationen über Brennweite und Blende fehlen. Mit Kontrast-AF geht das, mit dem Pentax PDAF anscheinend auch. Beispiel: letztes Jahr hat Fujifilm das 56mm 1.2 ADP angekündigt. ADP heißt, dass bei der Blende ein Verlaufsfilter ist, der zur Mitte hin schwächer wird. Der Filter bewirkt, dass im Bild ein deutlich weicheres Bokeh entsteht, ähnlich einem Weichzeichnungsfilter aus Photoshop. Wenn das Objektiv an die Kamera angeschlossen wird, deaktivieren sich alle PDAF-Punkte und nur noch der Kontrast-AF arbeitet, weil die wirkliche Blende irgendwo zwischen f/1.2 und f/128 liegt aber nicht genau bestimmt werden kann.
Dass Canon eine Fokus-Bestätigung braucht, ist genau das Problem. Wenn die Informationen nicht gegeben sind, arbeitet die Kamera einfach nicht.


----------



## BillDschirm (21. Mai 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> letztes Jahr hat Fujifilm das 56mm 1.2 ADP angekündigt. ADP heißt, dass bei der Blende ein Verlaufsfilter ist, der zur Mitte hin schwächer wird. Der Filter bewirkt, dass im Bild ein deutlich weicheres Bokeh entsteht, ähnlich einem Weichzeichnungsfilter aus Photoshop.



"Deutlich" ist aber mehr als stark übertrieben; die Unterschiede muss man schon mit der Lupe suchen und bei der Betrachtung eines Bildes in normaler Größe am Bildschirm ist er faktisch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Placebo (21. Mai 2015)

Das ist vor allem von der Stärke des Filters abhängig, sieh dir mal das 135mm STF an. "Deutlich" finde ich da mehr als angemessen, das Fujinon habe nach der Ankündigung nicht viel weiter verfolgt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Dass Canon eine Fokus-Bestätigung braucht, ist genau das Problem. Wenn die Informationen nicht gegeben sind, arbeitet die Kamera einfach nicht.


Bei den adaptern für canon mit af-bestätigung besteht diese aber bestenfalls aus einem kleinen chip und bei nikon kann man sowieso alles ran bauen, was deren bajonett hat. Und beide systeme sollten einem beim scharf stellen unterstützen.
Ich denke mir, das du es dir zu kompliziert machst. Sicherlich wird der AF blende und brennweite benötigen aber nur, wenn er auch selber einstellen muß. (es wird ja, meines erachtens nach, berechnet wohin und wie weit der motor drehen muß und das ist auch brennweitenabhängig)
Fokussierst du dagegen manuell, kann der AF nur noch messen und einem bestenfalls sagen, wann es seiner meinung nach gut ist. Dafür sollte das reichen, was da durch die linse kommt. Das diese methode auch nicht die genaueste ist merkt man sehr schnell, wenn man die fokus-falle benutzt. Die bilder sind da nicht zwangsweise scharf und ich würde schätzen, das meine kamera dabei min. 10% ausschuß produziert.


----------



## Placebo (21. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mich noch einmal genauer eingelesen: Der PDAF weiß nur, ob das Bild scharf ist oder in welche Richtung der Fokus nicht stimmt (zu weit oder zu nah fokussiert). Wohin die Kamera scharf stellen muss, übernimmt ein Chip in der Kamera in Kooperation mit dem Chip im Objektiv (und gegebenenfalls zusätzliche AF-Messungen). Du hast also recht. Die Kamera weiß auch ohne sonstige Informationen, wenn ein Bild scharf ist. Wenn es trotzdem nicht geht, scheint es eher eine Herstellerseitige Limitierung zu sein (getestet mit A57 und 600D, funktioniert bei beiden nicht).

Edit: Stopp! Der Winkel, in dem die Lichtstrahlen auf den AF-Sensor treffen, ändert sich je nach Blendenöffnung und trifft dementsprechend auch das Prisma (welches den Lichtstahl spaltet) anders. Das Resultat sind unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bei unterschiedlichen Blenden. Es ist also nicht gegeben, dass der AF-Sensor ohne Zusatzinformationen sicher weiß, ob das Objekt in Fokus ist. Oder interpretiere ich den Artikel falsch? Sollte meine Vermutung stimmen, würde das aber zumindest erklären, warum es PDAF teilweise gelingt, mit einer einzigen Messung das Ziel zu finden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Mai 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Edit: Stopp! Der Winkel, in dem die Lichtstrahlen auf den AF-Sensor treffen, ändert sich je nach Blendenöffnung und trifft dementsprechend auch das Prisma (welches den Lichtstahl spaltet) anders. Das Resultat sind unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bei unterschiedlichen Blenden. Es ist also nicht gegeben, dass der AF-Sensor ohne Zusatzinformationen sicher weiß, ob das Objekt in Fokus ist.


Aha... Jetzt weiß ich auch warum sich objektive ohne blendensteuerung nur mit komplett offener blende benutzen lassen. (ich kann da am blend-ring einstellen was ich will, die kamera hält die blende ganz offen) Das wird also benötigt, damit der AF noch funktioniert.
Habe es auch nochmal mit einem vivitar serie 1 gegen geprüft, welches per adapter (minolta-> pentax) an meine kamera kommt und somit komplett entkoppelt ist. Blende ich ab, funktioniert der AF bestenfalls noch mit sehr viel licht. Hab ich dagegen die blende ganz offen wird es etwas besser, aber da wird die ausgleichslinse des adapters noch stören. Allerdings hilft auch hier viel licht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Mai 2015)

Kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache: Foto-Contest "Grafikkarten an ungewöhnlichen Orten": Mitmachen und EVGA Geforce GTX 980, 970 und 960 gewinnen


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2015)

Hat einer von euch irgendwie Tipps oder ein Tutorial wie man auf Festen interessante Fotos machen kann. Also nicht so langweilige Gruppenfotos aber eben auch keine Portraits.
z.B. Grillplausch mit dem Verein, oder ein kleines Familienfest.

Fotografiere normalerweise nicht lebendes ^^


----------



## floppyexe (30. Mai 2015)

Nichts "Gestelltes" sowie ein gutes Weitwinkel - 17 - 40 oä. 500 - 600 Bilder machen. Dann die Besten, 50 - 60 aussortieren und fertig. Auf keinen Fall einen Blitz. Aber ein Weitwinkelzoom ist ein Muss in kleinen Räumen um sie viel wie möglich Informationen auf das Bild zu bekommen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Mai 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch irgendwie Tipps oder ein Tutorial wie man auf Festen interessante Fotos machen kann. Also nicht so langweilige Gruppenfotos aber eben auch keine Portraits.
> z.B. Grillplausch mit dem Verein, oder ein kleines Familienfest.
> 
> Fotografiere normalerweise nicht lebendes ^^




was heißtz den Festen? 
Ich arbeite für einen Radiosender als Fotograf. Auf Events die abends stattfinden und Besucher fotografiert werden sollen, schau ich dass im HG bunte Lichter oder andere Objekte sind. Leicht anblitzen, dass die Personen ausreichend im Licht stehen, aber man von den Farben im HG noch was hat. Den WB etwas wärmer einstellen. 
Ansonsten möglichst nie Leute von hinten fotografieren, "es möglichst voll aussehen lasen" und falls ein Programm geboten wird, nicht zu viel davon. Ich handhabe das 1/3 (Bühnen-)Programm, 2/3 Besucher. Das wollen sich die wenigsten anschauen (Bei "Stars" ist das wieder was anderes). Die meisten woollen sich sehen oder wer alles da war (Stichwort Dorffeste, "den kenn ich"). Wenn es cool Buden gibt auch die, am besten mit Publikum/ Kundschaft davor.
Bei einem Verein kann man auch das Logo einfließen lassen. Die Tischkärtchen, Gruppenfotos vor einem Banner vom Verein, ...

Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Juni 2015)

Hat hier jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Sigma 17-70 mm f2,8-4,0 Objektiv gemacht?

Da mein Sony SAM II Kit-Objektiv mir nicht zusagt, wollte ich mir was besseres zulegen.  Da dachte ich an das Sigma 17-70 (Sigma 17-70 mm F2,8-4,0 DC Makro OS HSM-Objektiv fÃ?r: Amazon.de: Kamera).

Als Alternative hätte ich das Tamron AF 17-50mm 2,8 XR? (Tamron AF 17-50mm 2,8 XR Di II LD ASL digitales: Amazon.de: Kamera)

Was sagt ihr zu den Objektiven? Kennt ihr noch andere Standardzoom-Objektive bis 300-400 Euro, die zu empfehlen sind?


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juni 2015)

Das Tamron haben hier einige - sind ganz zufrieden damit
Ich hab das Sigma 17-70 in der Contemporary-Variante
Ist der Nachfolger von deinem verlinkten Objektiv.
Bin da ganz zufrieden mit. Ist halt in gewisser weiße ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau -  kann viel, und das ganz ordentlich bis ganz gut. 
Kuck mal nach den Bildern von mir hier im Forum. Hab das seit Frühjahr 2014.
Ob es aber besser ist als deine Sony-Kitlinse, kann ich dir *nicht* sagen!

Objektiv Tamron SP AF 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF] (für Sony) - DSLR-Forum
Auch mit Vergleichsbildern Kitlinse vs Tamron


----------



## Ratty0815 (5. Juni 2015)

@ Deathy93, 
habe das Sigma an der 7D als Immerdrauf im Einsatz.
Muss sagen das die Linse für mich im Privaten Anwendungsbereich gute Ergebnisse abliefert.
wie der der_yappi aber schon sagt, ist es einfach die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Als Vergleich habe ich damals Bilder bei gleichen Einstellungen mit dem 50mm 1.8 von Canon gemacht.
Also gleicher Bildausschnitt, Gleiche Brennweite, Gleiche Iso, Gleiche Blende, gleiche Verschlusszeit.
Und da merke ich als Laie nur marginale Unterschiede die in einem späteren Druck, selbst in Postergröße, kaum ins Gewicht fallen.
Klar ist da eine Festbrennweite einfach ein wenig schärfer, aber dafür ist man in Alltagssituationen nicht so flexibel.
Der Tausch vom Kit zu dieser Linse war es mir auf jeden Fall wert und ich bin subjektiv zumindest der Überzeugung das ich so mit einem relativ geringen Budget mehr aus meinen Bildern Raus holen konnte und noch kann.


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Juni 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Das Contemporary meinte ich eigentlich auch.
Habe den falschen Link gepostet 

Naja, ich glaub, es wird das Sigma 17-70mm. Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus? Gewährt Sigma ebenfalls 5 Jahre Garantie wie Tamron es anbietet, wenn man das Produkt registriert?!

Damit wären auch "alle" Brennweiten "abgedeckt." 
Ich besitze nämlich noch das Tamron SP70-300mm Di USD


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus? Gewährt Sigma ebenfalls 5 Jahre Garantie wie Tamron es anbietet, wenn man das Produkt registriert?!



Bei Sigma sind leider keine 5 Jahre sondern nur 3 Jahre (nach Registrierung) => https://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/17-70mm-f28-4-dc-macro-os-hsm.html


----------



## Deathy93 (6. Juni 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei Sigma sind leider keine 5 Jahre sondern nur 3 Jahre (nach Registrierung) => https://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/17-70mm-f28-4-dc-macro-os-hsm.html



3 Jahre sollten dennoch reichen


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (7. Juni 2015)

Falscher Thread


----------



## call_911 (8. Juni 2015)

Bei mir auchb^^


----------



## Placebo (10. Juni 2015)

A7r II angekündigt, was aber auch ganz interessant für alle Nicht-Sony-User ist:
Es wird ein rückwärtig belichteter Sensor (BSI) eingesetzt. Das war vorher nur in APS-C Samsung-Kameras und Smartphones zu finden, jetzt werden wir die Technologie wahrscheinlich auch bei jedem anderen Hersteller sehen (abgesehen von Canon und Panasonic). Was sagt das über das Rauschverhalten aus? Seht selbst:
DPR Studio Comparison
Die Samsung NX zeigt das Rauschverhalten ohne BSI
Die Samsung NX1 zeigt das Rauschverhalten mit BSI
Die Nikon D7200 und A6000 zeigen das Rauschverhalten von Sony-Sensoren ohne BSI

Da könnte es also durchaus noch einmal einen kleineren Sprung geben.

Restliche Daten zur A7r II:



Spoiler



399 Phasen-AF-Punkte, funktionieren auch mit Objektiven anderer Kamerahersteller via Adapter
42MP Vollformat EXMOR R BSI CMOS Sensor
max. ISO 102.400
Internes 4K mit SLOG2-Option
4k im APS-C Modus ist herunterskaliertes 5k
5-Achsen In-Kamera Bildstabilisierung
WIFI
Wetterresistentes Magnesiumgehäuse
Zeiss Optics XGA Oled Sucher; 0,78-fache Vergrößerung (der größte Sucher aller VF-Kameras am Markt)
Preis: $3200
Release: August


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juni 2015)

Süß
Ich hab das mit der 6D bis ISO 25k verglichen... Ich bleib bei ihr^^


----------



## Placebo (11. Juni 2015)

Vollformat mit APS-C vergleichen ist auch etwas unfair


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage:

Ist es in PS Elements 10 möglich beim speichern eines Bildes zu sagen  => _*max Größe 500kb*_ und das Programm die entsprechende Komprimierung  macht?
So das die Speicherung dann so nah als möglich an den <500kb ist?

Bisher gehe ich immer so vor:


Datei
Speichern unter
Speicherort wählen
>Speichern< klicken
JPEG  Optionen - hier suche ich dann über den Schieberegler die Stufe die am  ehesten eine Dateigröße <500kb ist und speichere dann

Leider kommt es dann auch vor, dass er mir die Komprimierung so dreht,   dass das Bild nur noch ca. 360kb groß ist, im nächsten Step dann aber   (leider) knapp über 500kb (und damit nicht mehr im Reglement vom   DSLR-Forum)
Und die Möglichkeit "Für Web speichern" killt mir irgendwie die EXIF-Daten - diese sollten aber erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Placebo (13. Juni 2015)

In PS CS4 gibt es die Exif-Option bei "für Web Speichern" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juni 2015)

In PS Elements 10 leider nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juni 2015)

ich weiß nicht wie man das mit PSE 10 machen kann, aber "jpgcompressor" kann das in Stapelverarbeitung und auch die Exils beibehalten.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2015)

Wozu gehört ihr... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPNLjNDqy60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2015)

Yogi-Tog


----------



## Placebo (18. Juni 2015)

Wo ist der Post-Overprocessinus?  (als das würde ich mich sehen)


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2015)

Zur Zeit gibt es 100€ Prämie beim Kauf einer Olympus OM-D M10...

Eigentlich brauche ich gar keine Kamera, aber ich will schon so lange einfach wieder für die seltenen Fälle in denen ich dann doch einmal eine brauche was vernünftiges haben und außerdem lößt das teil schon seit ich es vor einem Jahr zum ersten mal sah so einen "Haben-Will-Reflex" in mir aus *seufz*

Naja ich hab noch bis August Zeit ein paar mal darüber zu schlafen.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2015)

Leih sie dir doch mal über die WOW-Funktion von Olympus aus: https://wow.olympus.eu/DE_de/om-d-e-m10.html

Ich hab die Kamera ja und bin soweit ganz zufrieden. So richtig groß im Einsatz hatte ich sie noch nicht.
Aber sie soll demnächst in den Zoo und im Herbst in den Urlaub mit.


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2015)

Ach ich bin eigentlich schon durch das austesten im Laden fast vollkommen überzeugt von der Kamera. Lediglich die Menüführung ist ziemlich unintuitiv, aber daran kann man sich ja gewöhnen bzw. wenn man sich einmal die Einstellräder etc. richtig eingestellt hat braucht man das Menü denke ich auch gar nicht mehr.

Es ist halt so eine Entscheidung Herz gegen Verstand. An sich habe ich keine Ambitionen zur Fotographie zurückzukehren so wie früher. Aber ich würde gerne in manchen Situationen (z.B. neulich auf der Hochzeit meiner Schwester) mehr als bloß ein Handy zur Hand haben. Und weil mich alle Kompaktkameras von der Bedienung, Haptik und Bildqualität nicht überzeugen, eine SLR mir aber zu groß ist kommt irgendwie nur die M10 in Frage.  Die ist mit Pancake einerseits klein genug um auf Ausflügen oÄ. immer dabei zu sein (passt notfalls auch in die Jackentasche), andererseits steht sie in Sachen Funktionalität und Bildqualität einer SLR nicht nach und man kann sie dank der vielen Knöpfe und Einstellräder auch gut bedienen.

Und für die seltenen Momente in denen ich mal Portraits mache würde ich mir dann das 45 1.8 dazu kaufen und ich hätte alle meine Fotowünsche erfüllt.

Bleibt halt einfach: Ich brauche eine Kamera fast nie, bloß will ich das Teil haben für die Momente, in denen ich doch mal eine brauche  Und dafür sind 600€ plus ggf. nochmal 250€ für das 45 1.8 eine Menge Holz.


----------



## Placebo (21. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht wäre leihen eine Option für dich.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juni 2015)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



der_yappi schrieb:


> Olympus hat ein Sommer Special gestartet:
> Sparen mit "Olympus Sommer Spezial"-Angeboten | News | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin
> https://olympus-summer-special.sale...ply-for-promotion/?country_promotion=4&lng=de
> Amazon.de: Olympus Cashback Aktion: Elektronik & Foto
> ...



Oder du kuckst im DSLR-Forum oder beim lokalen Händler (sofern er sowas anbietet) nach gebrauchten M10 und den passenden Linsen.
Die Oly ist bisher die erste Kamera die ich gebraucht gekauft habe, ebenso die beiden Linsen.


----------



## TheRealStone (12. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage ich brauche ein kompaktes Stativ das ich in den Rucksack bekomme für Reisen...

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Stativen von 3legged Thing? insbesondere mit den Modellen: Brian, Nigel oder dem extrem kompakten Rick? 
taugen die was oder gibt es bessere Alternativen? 
Thx!


----------



## taks (12. August 2015)

Denkt ihr der Bildschirm taugt was für Photo-Bearbeitung?

Philips 288P6LJEB (28'' (70cm), 300cd/m², 3840 x 2160 Pixel, Schwarz)


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

Für die Bildbearbeitung ist ein IPS Panel statt eines TFT Pflicht!
LG 27MU67-B Monitor 27 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
IPS Displays ? Vor- und Nachteile ? IPS Display

Ich besitze seit ca einem Jahr ein 28" IPS Monitor. Die Farbunterschiede zum TN sind schon gewaltig. Muss kein LG sein. Gibt aber genügend Hersteller.
Viel Spaß beim Shoppen...


----------



## taks (12. August 2015)

Ich hab noch den hier ins Auge gefasst:
Dell U2715H (27'', 350cd/m², 2560 x 1440 Pixel, Schwarz)

Der wäre in dem Fall besser geeignet?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich besitze seit ca einem Jahr ein 28" IPS Monitor. Die Farbunterschiede zum TN sind schon gewaltig. Muss kein LG sein. Gibt aber genügend Hersteller.
> Viel Spaß beim Shoppen...


  Mal eine vielleicht "blöde" Frage, aber: sehen denn die ganzen Leute, die nur TN haben (was ja die weitaus große Mehrzahl der Nutzer ist), überhaupt einen Unterschied, wenn einer an einem IPS-Panel ein Bild "besser" nachbearbeitet als wenn er ebenfalls TN hätte?


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

Genau. Den kannst du nehmen. Sehr gutes Gerät.
Test Monitor Dell U2715H
http://fast.ulmart.ru/manuals/3377777.pdf


----------



## taks (12. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal eine vielleicht "blöde" Frage, aber: sehen denn die ganzen Leute, die nur TN haben (was ja die weitaus große Mehrzahl der Nutzer ist), überhaupt einen Unterschied, wenn einer an einem IPS-Panel ein Bild "besser" nachbearbeitet als wenn er ebenfalls TN hätte?



Ziemlich sicher nicht, aber wer interessiert sich schon für die Anderen.
Bei mir solls toll aussehen


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal eine vielleicht "blöde" Frage, aber: sehen denn die ganzen Leute, die nur TN haben (was ja die weitaus große Mehrzahl der Nutzer ist), überhaupt einen Unterschied, wenn einer an einem IPS-Panel ein Bild "besser" nachbearbeitet als wenn er ebenfalls TN hätte?


Das kann man nicht so einfach sagen. Bei einem TN Panel verhaut man sich gerade als "Beginner des Photoshoppens" eher da doch bei dieser Panelart die Farben eher unnatürlich wirken. Das Ergebnis kann aber muss nicht schlechter sein als ein am IPS- erstelltes Bild. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich wegen meinem Mentor dazu entschieden. Er arbeitet professionell in der Bild und Videobearbeitung. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist schon gewaltig.
Holger Fritzsche | Live-Reportagen | Fotografie


----------



## Placebo (12. August 2015)

Ich besitze drei Bildschirme: 2x TN und 1x IPS. Einen der beiden Bildschirme mit TN-Panel würde ich nicht zur Bildbearbeitung verwenden, den anderen ziehe ich dem IPS wegen den etwas abgeschwächten Farben sogar vor. Die Blickwinkel-Unabhängigkeit von IPS ist aber schon geil


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> den anderen ziehe ich dem IPS wegen den etwas abgeschwächten Farben sogar vor.


Gerade das will man bei der Bearbeitung nicht haben. Beim IPS sind die Farben fast 1:1.


----------



## soth (12. August 2015)

Farben 1:1 gibt es bei guten, kalibrierten Bildschirmen. Ein IPS-Panel alleine sagt noch garnichts aus.


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Farben 1:1 gibt es bei guten, kalibrierten Bildschirmen. Ein IPS-Panel alleine sagt noch garnichts aus.


Einmal mehr den Thread aufmerksam verfolgen, lesen und falls es der Kopf hergibt,  verstehen. In diese Frage dreht es sich nicht um die 1:1 Farbdarstellung eines IPS Panels welches locker ein TN in der Farbtreue schlägt.


----------



## soth (12. August 2015)

Warum fühlst du dich angegriffen und wirst beleidigend? 

In dem Post steht lediglich, dass beileibe nicht alle IPS-Panel (out-of-the-box) für die Bildbearbeitung geeignet sind. Alle Monitore mit einer Panelart über einen Haufen zu werfen ist gewagt


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Nicht streiten Kinder 

Ich würd mir sowieso noch ein Spyder4 zulegen ^^


----------



## floppyexe (13. August 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich angegriffen und wirst beleidigend?


Wo denn nur? Hättest du dir die Posts zum Thema aufmerksam durchgelesen, würdest du es verstehen wie ich das 1:1 gemeint habe. Ich arbeite von Anfang an in der RAW Bildbearbeitung. Auch denke ich dort genügend Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben um festzustellen welcher Paneltyp für mich der bessere ist und welcher nicht und ich diesen dann weiterempfehlen kann.
Beleidigend bin ich nicht. Was mich nervt sind Posts von Leuten die in dem Fotografie und Videothread das ganze Jahr durch Abwesenheit glänzen und nur weil sie meinen etwas zu wissen, sich in ein Thema einbringen und sich dieses nicht mal Ansatzweise zu Gemüte führen.
Aber Vorschlag:
Bring dich doch hier mal mit Fotos ein.




taks schrieb:


> Nicht streiten Kinder
> Ich würd mir sowieso noch ein Spyder4 zulegen ^^


Nein und unbedingt. Gerade bei einem neuen Monitor wirst du dich die erste Zeit kaputtkalibrieren.


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht so einfach sagen. Bei einem TN Panel verhaut man sich gerade als "Beginner des Photoshoppens" eher da doch bei dieser Panelart die Farben eher unnatürlich wirken. Das Ergebnis kann aber muss nicht schlechter sein als ein am IPS- erstelltes Bild.


1. Sollte es zum Druck kommen, kontrolliere ich mit allen Bildschirmen und viel wichtiger: mit dem Histogramm und Schwellenwert. Das geht auch bei einzelnen Farbkanälen. Aber (abgesehen davon, dass mein IPS wegen LED auch eine geringere Leuchtkraft hat) finde ich IPS farblich fast etwas übersteuert und es hat bei kritischeren Bildern auch schon Details geschluckt, die sich dann am Druck negativ bemerkbar gemacht haben.
2. Ich habe weniger Fotografie- als Photoshoperfahrung 
3. Teilweise macht alleine der Browser/Bildeditor einen größeren Unterschied


----------



## floppyexe (13. August 2015)

Was hast du edge oder direct Beleuchtung? Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
Bei edge Beleuchtung hast du weiße LED im Rahmen. Bei direct hast die gesamte Fläche ausgeleuchtet. Zum Teil noch in RGB. Leuchtstark sollten sie beide sein. Oder ist das local Dimming aktiv bei dir? Helligkeit runter- Schwarzwert hoch. Was hast du für einen Monitor?


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

Öhhh... ist das Lenovo Yoga 2. Habe es mir extra wegen dem Bildschirm und der Größe gekauft, um auch auf meiner Australien-Reise Bilder bearbeiten zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Öhhh... ist das Lenovo Yoga 2. Habe es mir extra wegen dem Bildschirm und der Größe gekauft, um auch auf meiner Australien-Reise Bilder bearbeiten zu können.


  also, ich denke mal, dass man ein IPS-Touchscreen eines 250€-Tablets bei weitem nicht mit einem reinen Monitor vergleichen kann ^^  ein IPS-Monitor mit der Auflösung des Yoga 2 kostet allein schon mind. 200€, und das ohne Touchscreen und mit VIEL viel mehr Platz für die Anordnung der Beleuchtung


----------



## floppyexe (13. August 2015)

Haha...Yoga 2 ist ne Tablette. Fürchterliche Farben, dazu noch die spiegelnde Oberfläche. Das Teil benutzt meine Frau. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einem vollwertigen Monitor.


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

Womit wir aber wieder beim Thema "IPS ist Grundsätzlich besser" wären 

@Herbboy: Wo hast du es für 250€ gefunden? Ich kenne nur die 600€- und 1000€-Versionen.


----------



## floppyexe (13. August 2015)

Ich habs für 299 mit Tastatur und Hülle. In silber und nicht in Windowsschwarz.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

Ich meinte zB Lenovo Yoga 2 8 32GB schwarz (59435792) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für 230€ - oder geht es um ein anderes Gerät? Selbst wenn es ein "richtiges" Notebook wäre und 700-1000€ kostet, kann man so ein auf Flachheit getrimmtes 12-15 Zoll-Display nicht mit nem richtigen Monitor mit 24 Zoll oder größer vergleichen.  Auch wenn es bestimmt das ein oder andere gute Notebookdisplay gibt, aber bei Notebooks/Tablets ist IPS halt nicht ganz so eine "Garantie" für gute Farbtreue wie bei richtigen Monitoren.


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

Meine Version ist nicht mehr erhältlich, ist aber ein richtiges Notebook und kostete damals 600€


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Meine Version ist nicht mehr erhältlich, ist aber ein richtiges Notebook und kostete damals 600€


Du hast dann wohl das Yoga 2 Pro. Hat mein Mitbewohner auch. Das ist ein Ultrabook + Convertible. 

Apropos Kalibrierung, ist so was aufwändig? Mein Onkel arbeitet in einer Druckerei, da könnte ich mein T450S mit 1080p IPS Panel mal vorbeibringen und kalibrieren. Der Bildschirm ist absolut grausam abgestimmt.

Zur Diskussion oben: Ein 0815 IPS Bildschirm von der Stange wie der U2715H mag für Hobbyfotografen geeignet sein, aber für ernstzunehmende Bildbearbeitung sollte dann doch was Anderes her


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2015)

Kalibrierung, hm bei dem Thema weiß ich auch nicht weiter. 
Ich hatte mir den Spyder4Pro gekauft und damit mein LG IPS kalibriert. 

Danach sah das Bild mMn einfach komplett behindert aus, viel zu warm. Auch mein Notebookdisplay hat es ähnlich kalibriert. 
Ich habe es mehrfach ausprobiert. Auch als ich ein Bild dann online Entwickeln lassen ließ, war es viel viel blasser als das Foto auf meinem Monitor. Die Hautfarbe war fast weiß, auf dem Monitor aber viel wärmer. 

Seitdem ich Windows neuinstalliert habe, benutze ich die Kalibrierung erstmal nicht mehr, das Bild sieht ohne viel besser aus. Hab seitdem aber noch kein Bild drucken lassen.


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

Das T450S hat viel zu heftige Kontrast- und Schwarzwerte. Verglichen mit meinem Hauptmonitor sind die Bilder viel zu düster, Schwarz zu prominent, Kontraste zu hoch.
So lassen will ich das nicht, aber danach in ne andere Richtung Schrott angezeigt kriegen halt auch net..

Wobei, ich kann das Notebook da nach dem Kalibrieren ja einfach gegen einen farbtreuen Monitor der Druckerei gegenprüfen


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2015)

Ist schon schön wie sich die Sensoren weiterentwickeln...

Bin gerade am durcharbeiten von meinen Konzertbildern. Parallel die Nikon D90 und die Olympus OM-D E-M10 eingesetzt.
Trotz etwas kleinerem Sensor und wesentlich lichtschwächerem Objektiv (m.Zuiko 12-50 f3,5-6,3 vs Sigma 17-70C f2,8-4,0) und höherer ISO (max 1600 bei der D90 zu max 2000 bei der M10) hat sich die Oly sehr gut geschlagen...

Da ist es doch echt zu überlegen die D90 in Rente zu schicken und in einen neues (Nikon-) Gehäuse zu investieren (D7x00). Aber da ich Konzertmäßig nicht mehr so aktiv bin, dürfte das Perlen vor die Säue sein...
Vlt stoße ich ja auf einen guten und günstigen gebrauchten Body im Lauf der Zeit.


----------



## Placebo (29. August 2015)

Neuer Rekord. Das macht dann ca. 50MB pro Ebene. Vielleicht hätte ich bei OOC JPEGs bleiben sollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2015)

Am besten das Bild erst "entwickeln" und als Jpeg abspeichern, die Spielereien mit Photoshop dann hinterher in der Jpeg


----------



## Placebo (31. August 2015)

Das mit dem Entwickeln war der Übeltäter: Capture One, das einzige Programm, das es schafft, aus einer 16MB RAW eine 91MB Tiff zu zaubern  So gesehen waren die ganzen Photoshop-Ebenen und -Smartobjekte verdammt platzsparend


----------



## Lee (18. September 2015)

Was nimmt man denn heuzutage so zum RAW's entwickeln? Ich habe mir eben eine Panasonic GM5 bestellt und steige jetzt nach ettlichen Jahren wieder in die Fotographie ein. Ich hab hier noch Lightroom 2, aber ich schätze damit werde ich nicht sonderlich weit kommen bei so einer modernen Kamera? 
Ich möchte aber möglichst wenig bis nix ausgeben. Ich werde nur selten Raws entwickeln, das meiste wird bei mir in JPG gemacht.


----------



## Placebo (18. September 2015)

Gibt ein paar kostenlose Programme, wie Lightzone. Ansonsten ist Lightroom schon die günstigste Variante, DxO Optics und CaptureOne sind beide teurer. Wenn Lightroom 2 noch irgendwie geht, würde ich es auf jeden Fall weiterverwenden.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. September 2015)

RawTherapee
Ist ein mächtiges Werkzeug, kostenlos und unter anderen, auch auf deutsch.


----------



## totovo (19. September 2015)

Also Lightroom ist schon eines der mächtigsten Fototools am Markt. und auch gar nicht so unerschwinglich! Ansonsten geht RawTherapee auch, ich fands zu umständlich und zu träge, aber dafür das es kostenlos ist, ist es ein super Tool und für gelegentliche RAE-Entwicklungen sicher ausreichend. Dafür reicht meist auch das vom Hersteller beigelegte RAW-Tool!


----------



## Lee (19. September 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt RAW Therapee einmal angesehen und kannte das auch noch von früher. Finde ich ganz passabel. Aber eventuell werde ich einfach in Lightroom investieren. Hab Lr2 damals geliebt und es ist schon ein tolles Stück Software, auch zur Verwaltung.
Jetzt muss die Kamera aber erst einmal kommen und ich muss ausloten wie mein Fotoverhalten ist. Eigentlich hasse ich nämlich Nachbearbeiten und meistens werde ich wohl einfach die OOC Jpegs nutzen. Aber mein Plan ist momentan für den Fall eines richtig tollen Fotos immer in RAW+JPEG zu knippsen, so dass ich im Bedarfsfall doch noch was dran ändern kann.

Bin schon ganz gespannnt auf die Cam. Die ist einfach so dermaßen schnuckelig klein <3 Und dabei steht sie in Sachen Bildquali den großen Microfourthirds Kameras in nichts nach. Dazu hat sie dann noch nen Sucher, auch wenn der etwas zu klein ausgefallen ist, aber man kann nicht alles haben!

SLR Qualität und Bedienbarkeit in der Größe einer Kompaktkamera, die in jede Jackentasche passt und im Rucksack einfach immer mitgenommen werden kann. Das ist es, was M43 sein muss! Ich werd dazu vllt ein kleines "Review" schreiben, wenn ich ein bisserl Erfahrung mit ihr sammeln konnte.


----------



## Lee (28. September 2015)

In welchen Bildformaten fotographiert ihr eigentlich bevorzugt? Ich habe jetzt eine fourthirds Kamera mit einem 4:3 Sensor. Aber irgendwie liegt mir das 3:2 Format noch etwas mehr, deshalb habe ich schon in der Kamera eingestellt, dass sie in 3:2 aufnehmen soll. Zumal Fotopapier und Rahmen größtenteils im 3:2 Format sind. Sicherlich kann ich auch aus 4:3 croppen, aber dann müsste ich schon beim Aufnehmen des Bildes damit rechnen, dass eventuell Teile des Bildes beim Schneiden verloren gehen.

Edit: Nachdem ich jetzt etwas über die Frage nachgedacht habe und auch ein wenig gelesen habe bin ich wieder bei 4:3. Ich werde größtenteils Menschen fotographieren, oft auch im Hochformat und da passt 4:3 einfach besser


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. November 2015)

Hi all,
ich wollte mir einen Polfilter für meine Canon EOS 100 D mit EF-S 18-55 IS STM Body Kit zulegen.Beim durchstöbern der Amazone Produkte ist mir aufgefallen ,das die CPL unterschiedlich Dunkel sind.

praktisches Starterset für Canon EF EF-S Objektive: Amazon.de: Kamera


equipster UV + Polfilter Set für Canon EF-S: Amazon.de: Kamera


Da ich noch keinen Polfilter benutzt habe wollte ich wissen ob der Dunkle besser ist wie der Helle ??
Das ich einen Zirkulären(CPL) brauche hab ich schon herausgefunden und 58mm Gewinde .
Für Tip`s wäre ich Dankbar.


----------



## Rat Six (5. November 2015)

Kauf einen ordentlichen Markenfilter. Die Billigfilter machen nichts anderes als die Bildqualität zu zerlegen. Gute Filter sind die Marumi Super DHG, Hoya Pro1 Digital Circular PL, Heliopan Circular SH-PMC und B+W Käsmann.


----------



## XT1024 (5. November 2015)

Die Hoya und Kenko Pro1D sind mutmaßlich baugleich, letztere zuweilen aber deutlich günstiger.
+Hoya HD Serie
Mit den Pro1 liegt man sicher nicht falsch aber wenn oder falls der HD kaum mehr kostet. 

Je nach Objektivpark, ob vorhanden oder geplant, _könnte_ ein größerer Durchmesser sinnvoll sein. Step-up (oder -down?) Ringe kosten fast nix, mehrere Filter für unterschiedliche Objektive schon.
Dann passt allerdings der Hut nicht mehr und ein 82 mm auf 27 mm Adapter könnte auch unpraktisch sein. 
---
Ich will keine Werbung machen aber diesen noname Kram gibt es für < 5 € mit Versand aus Fernost.
Und 





> *für Canon EF EF-S Objektive*


ist auch Quark. 58 mm ist 58 mm

Dunkler, ob das nur Symbolbilder sind oder tatsächlicher Lichtverlust, ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. November 2015)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Hab mir den bestellt:

Hoya Polarisationsfilter Cirk. Pro1 Digital 58mm: Amazon.de: Kamera

Ps.: Ich hab die Kammera geschenkt bekommen ,da war das Bodykit dabei.
Ein Neues Objektiv ist auch immer eine Geldfrage,die immer gut überlegt sein will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr in letzter Zeit Samsung mitverfolgt hat. In kurz: Samsung scheint sich aus dem Kamerageschäft zurück zu ziehen, ausgerechnet nachdem sie mit der NX1 eine der besten APS-C-Kameras überhaupt auf den Markt geworfen haben. 
Jetzt gibt es folgendes Gerücht (Trusted Souces): Nikon bought Samsung Mirrorless
Demnach wird Samsung weiter im Sensor Business bleiben und eine enge Partnerschaft mit Nikon eingehen. Nikon bekommt bekommt die NX-Technologie. 
Ich dachte, ich poste es einfach einmal, denn jetzt (sollte das stimmen) wird es richtig interessant 

Edit: abgesehen davon hat Phase One heute Mamiya gekauft. Damit bleiben nur noch Hasselblad und Pentax als Komkurrenz.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2015)

Wer auf der Suche nach nem guten Tele ist...
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153809049080990&id=91278915989&ref=bookmarks

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück beim Tamron-Adventskalender (wenn ihr beim Fratzenbuch aktiv seid)


----------



## der_yappi (8. Dezember 2015)

Hat jmd ein Mini / Tischstativ a lá Cullman Copter , Manfrotti PIXI oder ähnliches im Einsatz?
Einsatzzweck?
Soweit zufrieden?
Würdet ihr Produkt XYZ empfehlen / abraten?


----------



## hann96 (9. Dezember 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Würdet ihr Produkt XYZ empfehlen / abraten?



Ich rate von diesem Mini-Stativ, was bei dem Zubehör Paket für's H2n dabei ist, ab!
Instabil^10 selbst für ein Mikrofon, da das Stativ so gut wie kein Gewicht hat. Muss jeder aber selbst wissen, was er will. Für mich war es nichts...

Einsatzzweck:
War mal ein Mikrofonhalter, angeschlossen an den PC.

Zoom H2n Handy Recorder + 2GB SD-CARD + APH-2n Zubehör Set H2 Next: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente


----------



## Lotto (9. Dezember 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hat jmd ein Mini / Tischstativ a lá Cullman Copter , Manfrotti PIXI oder ähnliches im Einsatz?
> Einsatzzweck?
> Soweit zufrieden?
> Würdet ihr Produkt XYZ empfehlen / abraten?



Hab das Cullman Copter und das hält ne 700D plus nicht gerade leichtes 15-85 USM. Zudem ist es sehr wertig verarbeitet und mir persönlich gefällt die Form der Beine, die zusammengeklappt einen einzigen "Stab" ergeben. Und auch der Kopf lässt sich für die Größe sehr gut arritieren. Auf jeden Fall kein Klapperkram wie so viele andere Ministative. Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2015)

Hatte heute beim Geschenke suchen zufällig ein Pixi gesehen...
Interessantes Teil.
Allerdings ist der Mechanismus für den Kugelkopf ziemlich schwer zu bedienen...


----------



## BillDschirm (10. Dezember 2015)

Manche Dinge entfalten erst ihre volle Wirkung, wenn sie gedruckt werden.  Bin ohnehin ein Freund von Dingen, die man anfassen kann. :p


----------



## Keinem (10. Dezember 2015)

So, ich habe mir gerade ein Nikkor 105mm f2.5 _(<- klick)_ gekauft  .

Hoffentlich ist der Zustand wie vom Händler angegeben.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Dezember 2015)

Habe beim aufräumen im Keller die alte SLR-Ausrüstung meines Vaters gefunden 
Minolta XE-5 mit Minolta 50mm F1.7 Standard Objektiv und ein (Super) Carenar 135mm F2.8 als kleines Tele - alles MF.
Mechanisch läuft die ganze Kombo. Batterie war am Arsch - mal kucken ob ich da noch neue finde und das alles dann auch komplett läuft (also auch mit Belichtungsmessung).

Ansonsten bin ich auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir einen Adapter von Minolta SR auf Micro-FourThirds zulege.
Google hat da schon Preise zwischen 35€ und 120€ ausgespuckt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2015)

Also bei mir wirft google welche ab 30€ aus. Ob es lohnt ist die andere frage aber zum spielen sicher ganz nett, wenn es dir das wert ist.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also bei mir wirft google welche ab 30€ aus. Ob es lohnt ist die andere frage aber zum spielen sicher ganz nett, wenn es dir das wert ist.



Ob 30 oder 35 macht da den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett 

Aber DAS ist die Frage


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... wenn es dir das wert ist.


an der ich noch rumüberlege

Vlt mal in die Fachgeschäfte gehen, Kamera und alte Linse mit und kucken ob die solche Adapter da haben.
Dann kann ich ja mal testen ob *mir* das überhaupt liegt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2015)

Also unter benutzung der fokusfalle sind manuelle objektive genial. Du mußt dich nur damit abfinden, das bei stehenden objekten alles einen ticken länger braucht.
Bei bewegten zielen kannst du dir dagegen alles quasi zurecht legen und die kamera löst im richtigen moment aus, wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob einer von euch eine D7100 hat?
Hab grad ein Angebot für einen neuen Body für 640€ gefunden und würde damit mein D90 ersetzen.
Denkt ihr das wäre eine gute Entscheidung?


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2016)

Uhhhh, es wird spannend  


Full Frame by PENTAX | RICOH IMAGING


Ich hoffe die Steuererklärung wirft genug ab


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2016)

Ich warte auch schon drauf und sollte ich mich dafür entscheiden, liegen hier auch schon ausreichend kleinbild-taugliche objektive bereit.
Vor ende des jahres wird es bei mir aber sowieso nicht.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Januar 2016)

Wird auch Zeit das mal e bissl Wind in die verhärteten Fronten kommt. Hauptsache es dauert nicht noch ein Jahr. Weiß einer von euch schon Details aus illegalen Quellen?


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2016)

die Veröffentlichung (die eigentlich im Herbst letzten Jahres geplant war) soll jetzt offiziell im Frühjahr stattfinden!

Ich hoffe mir wieder ein billiges Review-Exemplar schießen zu können, wie bei meiner K-3 jetzt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch schon Details aus illegalen Quellen?


Viel ist dazu leider nicht zu finden. Die kamera wird wohl K1 heißen und, laut spekulationen, bekommt sie das AF-system der K3. Über den sensor weiß man auch nix genaues, aber es könnten 36 mpix werden da der  einstellbare kamera-interne crop, auf APS-C, wohl 15 mpix liefern soll. Dazu kommt auch die bekannte 3d-stabilisierung aus der K3, welche auch mitzieher erkennen soll.
Am interssantesten wird wohl das pixel-shift system. Das kann dazu genutzt werden um schärfe und farbwiedergabe, wie bei der K3 II, zu verbessern, spekuliert wird aber darauf das pentax es bei der K1 zur erhöhung der auflösung nutzt. (wie glaube bei olympus) Irgendwo hab ich mal was von spekulierten 104 mpix gelesen. Die funktion ist allerdings nur mit stativ und bei unbewegten szenarien zu verwenden, da ja mehrere bilder hintereinander geschossen werden.
Der rest wird wohl das pentax-übliche sein (mehr funktionen als man eigentlich benötigt, gute haptik und bedienbarkeit), wobei ein GPS-empfänger, auch wie bei der K3 II, im gehäuse integriert ist und dafür auch der blitz entfällt. Das gehäuse soll auch 3 große einstellräder auf der oberseite bekommen, die anscheinend dafür sorgen sollen, das alles mögliche möglichst schnell einzustellen geht.


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2016)

Das Teil sieht haptisch und von der Wertigkeit her auf jeden Fall schon mal exzellent aus!

Die meisten Highlights hat der Veteran schon aufgezählt! Noch dazu sollte man auf jeden Fall die bisher einzigartige Display-Verstellung und die neuen Objektive zählen, die laut einigen Insiderquellen den Canon L Linsen in nix nachstehen sollen!

hier ein paar Bilder: Life in a glass case: We peer at new Pentax full-frame DSLR: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2016)

Sieht sehr schick aus. Haptisch waren die Pentax Kameras ja auch immer klasse. Aber wo Pentax einfach gewaltigen Nachholbedarf hat ist beim Autofokus. Da hinken die schon immer den anderen hinterher leider 
Würde mir wirklich wünschen, dass die endlich wieder erfolgreicher werden. Fand die Bodys immer sehr sexy!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Steuererklärung wirft genug ab



HAHA das ist wohl der beste Satz den ich in diesem thread bis jetzt gelesen habe. Auch wenn ich auf das 16-35 III warte


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schick aus. Haptisch waren die Pentax Kameras ja auch immer klasse. Aber wo Pentax einfach gewaltigen Nachholbedarf hat ist beim Autofokus. Da hinken die schon immer den anderen hinterher leider
> Würde mir wirklich wünschen, dass die endlich wieder erfolgreicher werden. Fand die Bodys immer sehr sexy!



Also, gewaltig würde ich nun auch nicht sagen. Ja es gibt da einen mess und fühlbaren Unterschied, aber der liegt im Bereich von 0,1-0,3sek. Im Vergleich zum Beispiel zur D7100 oder zur 70d und je nach Lichtverhältnis. Das ist nicht so viel. Dafür ist die K3 in vielen anderen Bereichen der Konkurrenz voraus, das weiß nur kaum jemand, weil Pentax hier zu Lande kaum jemand nutzt!




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> HAHA das ist wohl der beste Satz den ich in diesem thread bis jetzt gelesen habe. Auch wenn ich auf das 16-35 III warte



 freut mich, dass ich dich erheitern konnte, allerdings wird meine Steuerrückzahlung wohl nur für das obere linke Rädchen und den Blitzschuh reichen, bei einem geschätzten UVP jenseits der 2600$


----------



## Lee (15. Januar 2016)

> Also, gewaltig würde ich nun auch nicht sagen. Ja es gibt da einen mess  und fühlbaren Unterschied, aber der liegt im Bereich von 0,1-0,3sek. Im  Vergleich zum Beispiel zur D7100 oder zur 70d und je nach  Lichtverhältnis. Das ist nicht so viel. Dafür ist die K3 in vielen  anderen Bereichen der Konkurrenz voraus, das weiß nur kaum jemand, weil  Pentax hier zu Lande kaum jemand nutzt!



Also gewaltig ist es nicht, das ist wahr. Zumindest wenn man es objektiv betrachtet. Aber subjektiv hat mich das damals bei meiner K200D (und bevor jetzt jemand was sag: Es hat sich zumindest nachdem was ich in YT Videos sehen konnte bei neueren System nicht so viel getan) extrem genervt. Nicht nur, dass der AF oft langsam war in der rein mechanischen Geschwindigkeit. Er hat halt selten wirklich auf anhieb getroffen, sondern hat kurz vor der richtigen Schärfestellung immer "hin und her geruckelt", bis er wiklich gesessen hat. Und dieses geruckle kurz vorm Ziel hat mich immer in den Wahnsinn getrieben  

Natürlich kann man die Bodys dennoch benutzen und meistens hat man dadurch objektiv keinen Nachteil. Aber mich persönlich hat es ziemlich aufgeregt. Neben der Belichtungsmessung (die damals bei der K200D richtig mieserabel war, weil nur 16 Messfelder), waren das die Gründe, warum ich mein Pentax System loswerden wollte. Letztendlich hab ich dann ganz mit Fotografieren aufgehört und mir stattdessen gute Lautsprecher gekauft


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> freut mich, dass ich dich erheitern konnte, allerdings wird meine  Steuerrückzahlung wohl nur für das obere linke Rädchen und den  Blitzschuh reichen, bei einem geschätzten UVP jenseits der 2600$


Ich hatte mal was von spekulierten 2000€ gelesen... Und um das mal auf  steuerrückzahlung um zu münzen, die würde dann bei mir ungefähr die  halbe kamera einbringen. 


Lee schrieb:


> Aber subjektiv hat mich das damals bei meiner K200D (und bevor jetzt jemand was sag: Es hat sich zumindest nachdem was ich in YT Videos sehen konnte bei neueren System nicht so viel getan) extrem genervt. Nicht nur, dass der AF oft langsam war in der rein mechanischen Geschwindigkeit. Er hat halt selten wirklich auf anhieb getroffen, sondern hat kurz vor der richtigen Schärfestellung immer "hin und her geruckelt", bis er wiklich gesessen hat. Und dieses geruckle kurz vorm Ziel hat mich immer in den Wahnsinn getrieben


Hmmm... Die K200D gibt es aber schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr. Meine K30 hat jedenfalls das von dir beschriebene problem nicht mehr bzw. nur, wenn eh kaum noch licht da ist. (da ist die K3 aber auch schon eine ganze ecke besser)
Dazu hängt die AF-geschwindigkeit auch nicht ganz unerheblich vom obektiv ab. Hat man ein eher langsames DA*16-50 2.8 SDM dran, dauert das scharf stellen eine gefühlte ewigkeit. Ganz im gegensatz dazu stehen meine 3 tokina-objektive. Die haben zwar "nur" stangen-AF, aber mit den dingern hat die kamera scharf gestellt noch bevor man den auslöser richtig durch gedrückt hat. Dafür merkt man bei den "alu-bombern", wenn scharf gestellt wird. Da sorgt die massenträgheit dafür, das die kamera sich drehen will. 


> Neben der Belichtungsmessung (die damals bei der K200D richtig mieserabel war, weil nur 16 Messfelder), waren das die Gründe, warum ich mein Pentax System loswerden wollte.


Die belichtungsmessung ist bei meiner K30 allerdings auch nicht so dolle. Das dürfte mit der K3 aber auch geschichte sein.


> Letztendlich hab ich dann ganz mit Fotografieren aufgehört und mir stattdessen gute Lautsprecher gekauft


Tja...das geld will ja irgendwie ausgegeben sein.


----------



## totovo (19. Januar 2016)

-9°C und ich habe mich dazu entschieden ein Timelaps vom Sonnenaufgang zu machen... 

Brrrrrr!


----------



## hann96 (19. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> -9°C und ich habe mich dazu entschieden ein Timelaps vom Sonnenaufgang zu machen...
> 
> Brrrrrr!


Ich habe gehört zu lädst die Timelapse dann irgendwo hoch und schickst hier oder per PN den Link?


----------



## totovo (19. Januar 2016)

Jo, das Timelaps ist leider etwas misslungen...

habe versucht einen "Schwenkeffekt" rein zu bringen, dass ist aber leider etwas misslungen


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2016)

Learning by doing - das nächste mal klappts dann besser.


----------



## totovo (19. Januar 2016)

Jo, man unterschätzt sehr leicht, wie schnell das dann im Zeitraffer geht...
Ich habe versucht pro Bild nur 1/4 ° zu schwenken, das war aber noch zu schnell, bzw. hätte ich dann nicht gleich in die andere Richtung zurück schwenken dürfen...


----------



## hann96 (19. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Jo, man unterschätzt sehr leicht, wie schnell das dann im Zeitraffer geht...
> Ich habe versucht pro Bild nur 1/4 ° zu schwenken, das war aber noch zu schnell, bzw. hätte ich dann nicht gleich in die andere Richtung zurück schwenken dürfen...


Kauf dir nen 360° Kopf und pack da deine Cam drauf + ggf. nen Kugelkopf. Dann setzt du dich daneben und genießt nen warmen Tee.

Quasi eine Luxus-Eieruhr - Ich besitze die hier: Camarush Camalapse 4 Rotierender Panoramakopf für Time-Lapse Videos mit DSLR, Systemkamera, GoPro Action-Cam etc. kaufen im Enjoyyourcamera.com Shop

Das hier klingt aber auch ganz interessant, habe ich aber noch nie testen dürfen:
Mantona Turnaround 360 Automatic Motor-Panoramakopf - z.B. für Panning Time-Lapse mit DSLR-, DSLM- oder GoPro-Kamera kaufen im Enjoyyourcamera.com Shop


----------



## totovo (19. Januar 2016)

Ich hab nen 360° Kopf, aber ohne Motor, das lohnt sich auch nicht, für die 3 mal im Jahr 

Ich mache einfach wieder statische Timelaps


----------



## hann96 (19. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich mache einfach wieder statische Timelaps


Zu dem Schluss bin ich auch gekommen, nachdem ich Hyperlapse und das mit diesem 360° Teil ausprobiert habe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand schon einmal mit dieser Seite Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Bilderklau im Internet finden mit Plaghunter


----------



## floppyexe (20. Januar 2016)

Wozu?
Wenn du nicht reich bist hast besteht eh nicht die Chance deine Rechte durchzusetzen.
Die Gewinner sind die Anwälte samt Kanzleien.


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Wenn du nicht reich bist hast besteht eh nicht die Chance deine Rechte durchzusetzen.
> Die Gewinner sind die Anwälte samt Kanzleien.



So klein sind die Chancen nicht einmal. Nur ist es müselig und dauert lange.


----------



## floppyexe (23. Januar 2016)

Dazu kommt das auf der Website oder im Bild selber Copyright Infos vorhanden sein müssen.


----------



## fotoman (25. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das auf der Website oder im Bild selber Copyright Infos vorhanden sein müssen.


Warum das, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall (oder meinst Du die Seite, auf der das Bild illegal genutzt wird?). Die Angabe vom Copyright ist in Deutschland vollkommen irrelevant, die Angabe eines falschen Autors/Fotografen macht die Verfolgung solcher Fälle in D nur noch lukrativer.

Man muss sich erst einmal selber sicher sein, dass ein von solchen Seiten gefundenes Bild wirklich das ist, das man selber aufgenommen und veröffentlicht hat.  Als Nachweis genügt dann der Besitz des Originals (JPG oder Raw), Sowas stellt man wohl abseits von reinen Testbildern nicht  ins Netz. Wasserzeichen im Bild oder Angaben in IPTC-Daten werden oft genug gelöscht, außerdem kann die jeder ins Bild schreiben, wie er will, sowas kann niemals ein Nachweis sein.

Wichtig ist außerdem das Wissen des Fotografen, zu welchen Bedingungen er sein Bild irgendwo selber veröffentlicht oder weitergegeben hat.

Wozu man allerdings solche Seiten nutzen soll, wenn es zunächst die Bildersuche von Google auch tut, ist mir schleierhaft. Aber vieleicht haben sie ja eine bessere/grössere Datenbasis (m.M.n. würden sie sich dann an keine Suchmaschinentags auf den Webseiten halten) und auch noch einen besseren Suchalgorithmus.


----------



## hann96 (31. Januar 2016)

Dieser Moment, wenn du feststellst, dass du den ganzen Tag in .jpg fotografiert hast


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2016)

das geht ja noch, ich habe mal nen Tag lang aus versehen immer mit ISO 1600 geknipst...


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> das geht ja noch, ich habe mal nen Tag lang aus versehen immer mit ISO 1600 geknipst...



Ist mir auch schon passiert.
Damals frisch die DSLR gehabt - damals (anno 2006) die Nikon D50.
Abends mit dem Suppenzoom im dunklen Raum und ISO1600 fotografiert - am nächsten Tag vergessen die ISO runterzudrehen.
So sahen dann auch die Bilder aus. Trotz bestem Wetter hat die Kamera wunderbar gerauscht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Februar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Dieser Moment, wenn du feststellst, dass du den ganzen Tag in .jpg fotografiert hast


Dann lass das doch weg und fotografiere nur in RAW. 


totovo schrieb:


> das geht ja noch, ich habe mal nen Tag lang aus versehen immer mit ISO 1600 geknipst...


Wie schafft man denn das? ISO und den ganzen kram bekommst du doch überall angezeigt, egal zu welcher seite du die kamera an oder rein glotzt.


----------



## hann96 (1. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann lass das doch weg und fotografiere nur in RAW.


Das mache ich ja eigentlich auch. Ich habe (abgesehen von gestern)  noch kein einziges Bild mit meiner neuen a7s in .jpg gemacht. Ich wollte gestern eig. nur kurz ausprobieren, ob die Serienaufnahme schneller ist, wenn .jpg und nicht RAW eingestellt ist. Dann habe ich vergessen wieder in RAW umzuschalten... 



> das geht ja noch, ich habe mal nen Tag lang aus versehen immer mit ISO 1600 geknipst...


Mit der a7s wäre mir das relativ egal


----------



## masterX244 (2. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann lass das doch weg und fotografiere nur in RAW.
> 
> Wie schafft man denn das? ISO und den ganzen kram bekommst du doch überall angezeigt, egal zu welcher seite du die kamera an oder rein glotzt.



Wahrscheinlich wenn man nicht genau hinschaut und sich darauf verlässt dass die Einstellungen so sind wie man es gewohnt ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wenn man nicht genau hinschaut und sich darauf verlässt dass die Einstellungen so sind wie man es gewohnt ist


Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht passiert. Mein blick fällt immer mal zwischendurch auf`s display.
Ich habe nur das problem das, wenn ich mal eine lichtstarke festbrennweite drauf hab, ich nicht daran denke, das ich die blende nicht bloß bis 2.8 auf machen kann. Wenn es dazu mal etwas dunkler ist, ist das dann natürlich nicht so dolle...


----------



## hann96 (2. Februar 2016)

Mir ist gerade noch eingefallen, dass es mir auch schon mal passiert ist ~ca. 5 Minuten lang mit Blende 16 zu fotografieren (manuelles Objektiv) und ich mich immer wunderte, warum ich keine Unschärfe hinbekomme...


----------



## totovo (3. Februar 2016)

Hab meine Fotowebsite mal einem fetten Update unterzogen und den Testlauf begonnen!
Es ist noch lange nicht alles fertig und meine css-Kenntnisse sind nicht die besten, so das manches noch nicht so geht wie es soll...

Ich hätte zum Beispiel lieber eine helles Verblassen und kein dunkles wie es jetzt ist!

KLICK MICH GANZ DOLLE  
 
Vergleich vorher


Ich würde mich über Kritik und Anregungen freuen 

lg

ach ja, und ausgerechnet der modernste Browser, der Edge, hat Probleme bei der Darstellung^^


----------



## hann96 (4. Februar 2016)

Gefällt mir! Im Gegensatz zur alten auch responsive 
Ich frage mich nur, was die Bildnummerierungen genau aussagen sollen?



totovo schrieb:


> Ich hätte zum Beispiel lieber eine helles Verblassen und kein dunkles wie es jetzt ist!


Soll das nun ne Frage sein, wie man das macht? 

PS:
Bei Ansicht auf einem Mobilgerät verrutscht die Nav ein wenig. Evtl. kannst du das ja lösen, indem du den Inhalt sozusagen in 2 Zeilen aufteilst bei X px Bildschirmbreite.


----------



## totovo (4. Februar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir! Im Gegensatz zur alten auch responsive
> Ich frage mich nur, was die Bildnummerierungen genau aussagen sollen?
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist für die Wiedererkennung...
hab das mal irgendwo gesehen und fand das nicht dumm! Wenn dir jetzt ein Bild gefällt kannst du einfach sagen: "hey #330 ist aber geil"!

Das mit der Überblendung habe ich mittlerweile rausbekommen  , war nen dummer Fehler!

Bei der Mobilansicht habe ich jetzt einfach die Schrift in den Hintergrund gerutscht, dass mit den 2 Zeilen muss ich mir am WE mal ansehen!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir die alte besser gefällt. Die gibt mehr infos her und spricht mich auch weit mehr an. 
Die neue sieht aus wie eine einzige Galerie. Toll gelöst, finde ich dagegen das aufpopen von About und co.
Auf der alten hab ich außerdem kein Imprint gefunden.


----------



## hann96 (4. Februar 2016)

Aber warum verbietest du den Rechtsklick via JS?

Wenn du nicht willst, dass die Bilder von den Leuten aufm Rechner gespeichert werden, dann stelle sie erst gar nicht ins Internet 
Man kann außerdem JS ausstellen und somit kann man wieder einen Rechtsklick machen.

PS:
Schöne Bilder


----------



## totovo (4. Februar 2016)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir die alte besser gefällt. Die gibt mehr infos her und spricht mich auch weit mehr an.
> Die neue sieht aus wie eine einzige Galerie. Toll gelöst, finde ich dagegen das aufpopen von About und co.
> Auf der alten hab ich außerdem kein Imprint gefunden.



Okay, das stimmt schon, aber ich bin auch noch nicht fertig mit Texte übersetzen und co, da kommt noch ein bisschen mehr Inhalt 
(Das Imprint gibt's auf der alten Seite auch, ist nur ziemlich versteckt...)

Das mit der einzigen Galerie ist der Witz an der Seite 
Ich muss mal schauen, dass ich da noch irgendwie Sinnvoll ein Auswahlmenue reinbekomme, das ist mir bisher nicht gelungen. Er soll zum Beispiel die Bilder auch erst beim Runterscrollen weiter laden, damit die Seite nicht so "fett" ist... Aber das funktioniert auch noch nicht^^



hann96 schrieb:


> Aber warum verbietest du den Rechtsklick via JS?
> 
> Wenn du nicht willst, dass die Bilder von den Leuten aufm Rechner gespeichert werden, dann stelle sie erst gar nicht ins Internet
> Man kann außerdem JS ausstellen und somit kann man wieder einen Rechtsklick machen.
> ...



Ja, dumme Angewohnheit, habe ich einfach von der alten Seite kopiert und nicht drüber nachgedacht was das ist 

Danke für das Feedback!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Februar 2016)

das Imprint muss! von jeder Seite immer aufrufbar sein. sonst kann es Abmahnungen geben.


----------



## totovo (4. Februar 2016)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das Imprint muss! von jeder Seite immer aufrufbar sein. sonst kann es Abmahnungen geben.



Ich weiß, war es auch, aber die Seite ist ja eh Geschichte


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube ich brauch gen jahresende mal eine neue kamera... 

PENTAX K-1 - RICOH IMAGING DEUTSCHLAND GmbH
Pentax K-1 Officially Announced - Pentax Announcements | PentaxForums.com

Schließlich hab ich mit meiner K30 schon die 25k-auslösungen überschritten. (100k soll sie aushalten)  Bin bloß mal auf den euro-preis gespannt. Zur einführung soll die K-1 ja 1800 dollar bzw. 1600 britische pfund kosten...


----------



## totovo (22. Februar 2016)

Nix da, ich kaufe hier das 1. Exemplar welches es in Deutschland gibt


----------



## hann96 (22. Februar 2016)

Wenn sich zwei streiten, freut sich der dritte


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2016)

Und ich sitz mit Popcorn daneben und kuck zu wie ihr drei euch um die Kamera prügelt 

Sind 4,5 fps (in KB) für ein Topmodell nicht en büschen wenig?
Da kann ich sogar mit meiner D90 von Anno 2008 mithalten... Ich hätte gedacht die würde da schon ne andere Hausnummer ausrufen.


----------



## totovo (23. Februar 2016)

Ich denke, dass ist hier dem Pixel-shift geschuldet, da fallen wahrscheinlich enorme Datenmengen an, die erst einmal verarbeitet werden müssen.
Was auch sein kann, dass Pentax hier die FPS mit AF angibt, meine K-3 schafft bei abgestelltem AF auch wesentlich mehr Bilder pro sekunde als angegeben.

Mir würde es reichen, fotografiere ja eher Stilleben


----------



## Lee (23. Februar 2016)

Pentaxe waren noch nie für Geschwindigkeit bekannt, in jeder Hinsicht. Somit passt das schon zum Stil der Marke 
Finde die K1 aber auch echt sexy 
Hat ja jetzt doch ein eigenes neues AF System bekommen! Bloß die Objektive werden wohl verboten teuer werden. Generell find ich Pentax Glas viel zu teuer....


----------



## totovo (23. Februar 2016)

naja, also meine K3 schafft 11 Bilder pro sek mit abgeschaltetem AF, dass ist jetzt nicht ganz schlecht. Das Thema Autofokus fange ich jetzt nicht wieder an 

Ja, Pentax Orginal-Gläser sind verdammt teuer, deswegen habe ich auch keins, obwohl ich die schon geil finde, insbesondere die abgedichteten!


----------



## Lee (23. Februar 2016)

> Ja, Pentax Orginal-Gläser sind verdammt teuer, deswegen habe ich auch  keins, obwohl ich die schon geil finde, insbesondere die abgedichteten!


Was mich halt daran so gewaltig stört ist, dass die Gläser früher immer deutlich billiger waren. Nur irgendwann, ich glaub unmittelbar nach der Übernahme durch Ricoh (?) wurden die Gläser schlagartig alle um bis zu 50% teurer. 
Mein DA35 Limited hatte ich z.B. für 350€ neu gekauft. Dann wurde der Neupreis auf 500€ erhöht und ich konnte es für 350€ gebraucht verkaufen. Und so wars eigentlich mit fast allen Gläsern. Hätte mir damals evtl ganz gerne das 17-70 SDM gekauft, aber für nach Erhöhung 500€ bekommt man bei anderen Herstellern ganz anderes Glas. Ich mochte die Pentax Objektive immer, aber irgendwann hat halt dann das PLV nicht mehr gestimmt und zumindest damals gabs von Sigma und Tamron nicht so viel gute Alternativen.

Auch die schönen FA-Limiteds (Bin Festbrennweiten-Fan) wurden alle richtig übertrieben verteuert. Hab jetzt aber keine Marktübersicht, ob die anderen Hersteller nicht evtl. inzwischen nachgezogen sind. Aber so schönes Glas wie das Canon 70-200 f4 für 550€, 85 1.8 für 330€ sucht man bei Pentax vergeblich. Das zumindest von den Daten vergleichbare FA 77 1.8 kostet über 1000€ und hat dabei noch nichtmal nen USM. (möglicherweise ists aber das optisch bessere Glas). Aber ich weiß schon, dass man das nicht direkt vergleichen kann und sowieso nicht verallgemeinern, weil jeder Fotograph andere Anforderungen hat.

Toll finde ich, dass Pentax jetzt ein paar kleine FB's wie das 50 1.8 und das 35 2.4 für kleines Geld rausgebracht hat 

Aber naja, ich mag die Marke trotzdem immernoch sehr gerne und find Bodys und Gläser toll. Bloß rein aus Sympathie würd ich mir heute kein Pentax-System mehr anschaffen^^

Ganz anderes Thema: Ich hab mich bei meiner Lumix GM5 immer beschwert, dass der Sucher echt klein ist. Hab letzte Woche seit langem mal wieder durch Einsteiger-DSLR's (Nikon D3100 wars glaub ich) geschaut... Die sind ja auch nicht größer  Werd jetzt also nicht mehr darüber jammern, sondern mich weiter freuen, dass ich überhaupt einen Sucher habe!
Aber irgendwie hab ich mich ans LiveView Fotographieren gewöhnt. Das ist so schön viel unaufälliger und man sieht auf 3" halt viel mehr


----------



## Placebo (23. Februar 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sind 4,5 fps (in KB) für ein Topmodell nicht en büschen wenig?



Dje K-1 hat 36MP, da geht nicht viel mehr, bei keinem Hersteller


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Februar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Nix da, ich kaufe hier das 1. Exemplar welches es in Deutschland gibt


Das erste exemplar übrlasse ich dir sogar freiwillig.  Marktstart in  europa soll wohl im april sein, aber ich werde wohl nicht vor dezember  zuschlagen. 
Wenn  du das ding hast darfst du dich aber gleich mal mit dem pixel-shift  bekannt machen. Will bilder sehen! (auch wenn mir die funktion nichts  bringt) 


der_yappi schrieb:


> Und ich sitz mit Popcorn daneben und kuck zu wie ihr drei euch um die Kamera prügelt


War ja klar... 


> Sind 4,5 fps (in KB) für ein Topmodell nicht en büschen wenig?


Sollte mir reichen und wenn ich doch mal mehr benötige, dann geht es halt in den crop-modus. Da sind es dann angegebene 6,5 fps. 
Bin mal noch gespannt wieviel bilder man aus einer akku-ladung quetschen kann...


Lee schrieb:


> Pentaxe waren noch nie für Geschwindigkeit bekannt, in jeder Hinsicht.


Langsam gilt aber nicht für den AF.   Der meiner K30 ist der, je nach verwendeter linse, reichlich flott. Die  treffgenauigkeit ist dafür nicht in jeder situation gegeben...


----------



## €eld (23. Februar 2016)

Schade das so etwas wie die K-1 nicht von Sony für den Preis kommt. Der Preis und die Auflösung einer A7R + Bildstabilisierung. Funktioniert dieser Bildstabilisator auch im Video-Modus?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2016)

€eld;8055323 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert dieser Bildstabilisator auch im Video-Modus?


Jup. Meine K30 kann das schon. Der modus nennt sich dann MovieSR.


----------



## taks (24. März 2016)

Hat einer von euch schon mal die Nikon D500 ausprobiert?
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe ist die ja das Spitzenmodell der Nikon DXs.
Leider im Moment noch etwas ausserhalb meines Budgets ^^


----------



## floppyexe (24. März 2016)

2300 Euronen für ein APS-C Modell? Ich weiß ja nicht. Da bekommt man eine Mark III. Und Die neu vom Händler. Plus Cashback.
Ist aber ein geiles Teil. Habe mir mal einen Test zu gemüte geführt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> 2300 Euronen für ein APS-C Modell? Ich weiß ja nicht. Da bekommt man eine Mark III. Und Die neu vom Händler. Plus Cashback.


...oder das kommende top-modell von pentax und hat dann, auch ohne cashback, noch 300 über... 


> Ist aber ein geiles Teil. Habe mir mal einen Test zu gemüte geführt.


Mir erschließt sich bloß nicht, wofür man 10 fps bei der serienbild-aufnahme benötigt. Weißt du was das für ein bilder-wust wird? Mir reichen schon die 2,x bilder/sek meiner K-30 in der einstellung low. Die maximalen 5,6 fps benutze ich schon garnicht, da dann die kamera nicht lang genung durch hält (zu kleiner puffer) und ich zuviel aus zu sortieren hätte. Lediglich beim motocross könnte man extrem hohe serienbild-raten gebrauchen, da man dort gezielt fotografiert. (man lässt die nach dem start erstmal 2 runden drehen um zu sehen, wo es lohnt) Aber selbst da komme ich mit 5,6 fps gut hin.
Dazu 99 kreuzsensoren... da belegt das "ziel" permanent mehrere davon. Bringt das einen vorteil?  Ich komme ja mit dem in der mitte hervorragend hin.  Alles andere wäre mir auch nix, da man dann nicht weiß wo die kamera scharf stellt. Oder man muß halt ständig den "verfolgungsmodus" der kamera drin haben und darauf vertrauen, das er macht was er soll.
Der sensor ist allerdings klasse. Den hätte ich auch gerne bei pentax...  (ich nehme immer gerne alles an ISO, was ich bekommen kann)


----------



## floppyexe (25. März 2016)

Serienbilder mach ich nur bei Aircraft Spotting. Ist für mich eine zu vernachlässigende Technik. Für andere sicher nicht.
Jepp, beim Motocross eben das Pic raussuchen wo der fliegende Dreck den besten Haken schlägt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2016)

Hatte heut zwar eigentlich ein anderes ziel, aber ich bin an einem saturn und zusätzlich noch mediamarkt vorbei gekommen. Und da ich schonmal drin war mußte ich auch gleich schauen, was die anderen hersteller an kameras bauen.
Eins vorweg, ich bin irgendwie froh bei pentax gelandet zu sein und das sind meine persöhnlichen eindrücke! 

Also in der hand hatte ich im saturn eine
Nikon D7100 mit 18-105 VR (?) kit
Nikon zeigt erstmal nix weiter im sucher an (oder kann man das irgendwo einstellen?). Das ist nervig wenn man ständig auf`s schulter- oder normale display schauen muß um die einstellungen zu kontrollieren. Das wichtigste wurde aber auf dem gloßen display angezeigt wie z.b. die blende. Dafür hatte da auch nix anderes mehr platz.  (manuelle über bzw. unterbelichtung z.b., lässt sich aber bestimmt umstellen) Dazu ist der AF dieser kombi schnarch langsam! Für alle pentaxianer, stellt euch einfach ein DA*16-50 2.8 an eurer kamera vor. (mit abstand die langsamste linse die ich kenne)

Im saturn und mediamarkt
Canon EOS 750D
Das ding hat einen sauschnellen autofokus. Aber mal ernsthaft, was ist das für eine knöpfchen-verteilung? Dazu ist das große display @stock erstmal weg geklappt. (kann man das einfach herum drehen? Hatte nur mal kurz in den pfoten) Wenigstens wird einem der wichtige kram im sucher angezeigt. Ansonsten ist das aber ein nettes ding. Haben will ich es dennoch nicht. Es gibt einfach zu wenig linsen dafür.  (wenn man komplett sieht, was da ohne adapter überhaupt ran passt )

Im mediamarkt
Canon EOS1200D
Für die kleinste im canon DSLR-sortiment hat das teil eine angenehme größe. Der AF ist nicht so leise und schnell wie bei der 750D, aber das ist ja zu erwarten. Ansonsten würde ich mir nur sorgen wegen mangelnder ISO-fähigkeiten und die quasi nicht vorhandenen kreuzsensoren (gerade mal einer) machen.

Nikon D7200
Der autofokus ist hier schon etwas schneller als beim vorgänger (objektiv glaube identisch) und kommt somit evt. an das pentax-kit heran. Das große display war hier aus.

Sony systemkamera
Der AF ist ebenfalls sehr schnell und der sucher sehr hell. (von der darstellung eher blaß->ist aber egal) Allerdings sieht man im sucher die auflösung von selbigen. Das ist einfach nur albern! Hab beim probieren das ding dann kurzer hand wie eine kompakte benutzt. Anders kann man die, in meinen augen, auch nicht handhaben, was den sucher wiederum obsolet macht.

Allen kameras gemein ist, das der auslöser keinen bis kaum einen (letzteres bei der 750D) druckpunkt hat. Das ist für mich unangenehm wenn ich beim fotografieren auch noch darauf achten muß. Zudem ist bei nikon und canon nicht unbedingt eine matt- sondern eher eine klar-scheibe verbaut. Keine ahnung ob man damit vernünftig manuell fokussieren kann. Und zu guter letzt waren alle kameras auf die automatische fokus-punkt wahl eingestellt. Entsprechend bescheiden ließ sich etwas gezielt anvisieren, da die kamera immer den nächst möglichen punkt scharf stellt.


----------



## Placebo (26. März 2016)

Jetzt weißt du, wie es mir geht, wenn ich eine Pentax anfasse  

Wobei es gerade die kleinen Dinge sind, die man nicht im Laden bemerkt, die in der Praxis Nerven schonen. Ich habe z.B. Canons Weißabgleich bei Hauttönen sehr lieb gewonnen. Da kommt einfach nichts anderes heran. Und der ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich eine 600D zum dritten mal in der Hand hatte. Nichts, weswegen ich jetzt umsteigen würde aber vermissen tu' ichs schon ein bisschen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, wie es mir geht, wenn ich eine Pentax anfasse


Erst wenn du mir erzählst, was dich bei pentax stört.  (kann ja durchaus sein, das mich ein paar sachen nicht tangieren)


> Wobei es gerade die kleinen Dinge sind, die man nicht im Laden bemerkt, die in der Praxis Nerven schonen.


Mich interessiert hauptsächlich die bedienung und die kann man im laden abklären. Aber ich gebe zu, das heute war mehr ein schnelldurchlauf.  (kann mich ja schlecht hin stellen und stundenlang die kamera-menü`s zerpflücken)


> Ich habe z.B. Canons Weißabgleich bei Hauttönen sehr lieb gewonnen. Da kommt einfach nichts anderes heran. Und der ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich eine 600D zum dritten mal in der Hand hatte. Nichts, weswegen ich jetzt umsteigen würde aber vermissen tu' ichs schon ein bisschen.


Also das ist etwas, wo ich mir garkeine gedanken drum mache. (nachbearbeitung FTW ) Dazu ist das abhängig vom ausgabegerät und wie man selbst farben wahr nimmt. (das wiederum merkt man immer schön bei den zwischen-farbtönen die jeder anders interpretiert)
So habe ich z.b. auch festgestellt, das ich die farben eher "natur" mag (so wie es vor ort war-> natur ist nicht immer so bunt wie auf foto`s vor allem mit staub in der luft) wärend hier viele es etwas bunter mögen. Das kann man zum glück aber alles anpassen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran du kannst doch nicht von einem Body sprechen und dann die Fokusgeschwindigkeit beurteilen. (zumindest bei Canon) ist das Objektiv abhängig. 
Das Display der 750D lässt sich drehen und klappen. Die Knopfverteilung ist auf die Einbandbedienung ausgelegt. 
War das mit den Linsen Sarkasmus eines Pentax-Users? ich glaube ihr habt nicht als so viele Linsen^^  
An den niedrigen druckpunkt gewöhnt man sich 
Manuell Fokussieren geht am besten mit der displaylupe
Die automatische fokus-punktwahl lässt sich mit einem Knopfdruck (canon) gegen die manuellewahl ändern.


----------



## Placebo (26. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Erst wenn du mir erzählst, was dich bei pentax stört.  (kann ja durchaus sein, das mich ein paar sachen nicht tangieren)


Die AF-Verteilung (nicht Geschwindigkeit), Layout und Menü und gerade der elektronische Sucher würde mir sehr fehlen. Zu Layout/Menü/Bedienung komme ich aber noch unten.


> Also das ist etwas, wo ich mir garkeine gedanken drum mache. (nachbearbeitung FTW ) Dazu ist das abhängig vom ausgabegerät und wie man selbst farben wahr nimmt. (das wiederum merkt man immer schön bei den zwischen-farbtönen die jeder anders interpretiert)


Schon klar und es sind ja auch nur Nuancen aber ich finde es trotzdem angenehm, wenn etwas sofort klappt und man sich nachher nicht mehr darum kümmern muss 


> So habe ich z.b. auch festgestellt, das ich die farben eher "natur" mag (so wie es vor ort war-> natur ist nicht immer so bunt wie auf foto`s vor allem mit staub in der luft) wärend es hier viele es etwas bunter mögen. Das kann man zum glück aber alles anpassen...


Ja gut, da bin ich auch dabei 


> Mich interessiert hauptsächlich die bedienung und die kann man im laden abklären. Aber ich gebe zu, das heute war mehr ein schnelldurchlauf.  (kann mich ja schlecht hin stellen und stundenlang die kamera-menü`s zerpflücken)


Ich kann verstehen, was du meinst, würde aber auch sagen, dass kein Hersteller so schlecht ist, dass man sich nicht an die Bedienung gewöhnen könnte. Wenn man natürlich nur weniger als ein paar Stunden mit der Kamera unterwegs war, wird sich ein anderes Layout ungewohnt anfühlen. Ja, Nikon ist für dich ungewohnt, Pentax für mich, aber würde es nach 2 Wochen noch stören?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. März 2016)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> TurricanVeteran du  kannst doch nicht von einem Body sprechen und dann die  Fokusgeschwindigkeit beurteilen. (zumindest bei Canon) ist das Objektiv  abhängig.


Genau genommen ist es vom fokus-antrieb und der benötigten drehung (weg)  abhängig. Es ist nur fraglich was das einem nützt, wenn das AF-modul in  der kamera noch mit einem rechenschieber arbeitet und auf dem weg zum  ziel sich 3 mal verhaut. (überspitzt gesagt)
Dazu waren die lichtbedingungen im markt natürlich ideal. Bei low light  oder schlichtweg unmengen an licht konnte ich halt nicht testen.


> Die Knopfverteilung ist auf die Einbandbedienung ausgelegt.


Naja, wenn man ins menü will benötigt man, zumindest bei der 750D, schon  die 2. hand. Bei mir liegen da nur völlig unwichtige dinge wie  live-view und dateiformat-umstellung. Den schalter für AF,MF und AF-C  umstellung, welcher auch an der seite liegt, erreiche ich dagegen  problemlos mit der linken hand vom objektiv aus.


> War das mit den Linsen Sarkasmus eines Pentax-Users? ich glaube ihr habt nicht als so viele Linsen^^


Nope.   Canon-user brüsten sich immer mit dem größten angebot an linsen, was so  aber nicht stimmt. Schließlich ist die welt keine scheibe und im  alphabet kommt vor und nach dem "C" auch noch was. Entsprechend kann man  das nur auf fabrik-neue linsen beziehen. (und die sind nicht alles)
Sieht man dagegen das große ganze, hat canon gerade mal mehr linsen als  das mft-bajonett. Das liegt wiederum daran, das es das EF-bajonett noch  garnicht lange gibt. Das pentax k-bajonett wurde dagegen irgendwann in  den 70ern (des letzten jahrhunderts )  eingeführt und seitdem gibt es linsen. Dazu war es mal das weit  verbreitetste, da lizenz-frei, wodurch es etliche objektive von etlichen  herstellern gibt. Diese kann ich alle ohne adapter oder sonstwas  verwenden, auch wenn ich teilweise manuell fokussieren und blende  einstellen muß. Dazu muß ich aber auch sagen, das pentax die kameras  schon fast für manuelle linsen ausgelegt. (mir wird angezeigt, wenn es  scharf ist)


> Manuell Fokussieren geht am besten mit der displaylupe


Ich stehe ja auf dem standpunkt, wer über das große display fotografiert  sollte eher zu einer kompakten oder spiegellosen systemkamera greifen.  Aber ich bin da vieleicht auch ein wenig altmodisch und schätze meinen  sucher viel zu sehr... (plus die tatsache, das ich so vermutlich, im manuellen modus, schneller bin als du)



> Die automatische fokus-punktwahl lässt sich mit einem Knopfdruck (canon) gegen die manuellewahl ändern.


Wäre schlimm, wenn das nicht ginge. Stellt sich nur die frage wo?


Placebo schrieb:


> Die AF-Verteilung (nicht Geschwindigkeit)


Zugegeben, bei dir kann überall scharf gestellt werden und nicht nur im mittleren bereich. Aber wozu benötigt man z.b. den schärfe-punkt rechts-oben in der ecke? 


> ...gerade der elektronische Sucher würde mir sehr fehlen.


Und genau den finde ich komisch. Wenn aber irgendwann mal das display so weit auflöst, das das pixel-raster nicht mehr zu sehen ist, dann können wir nochmal darüber diskutieren.


> Ich kann verstehen, was du meinst, würde aber auch sagen, dass kein Hersteller so schlecht ist, dass man sich nicht an die Bedienung gewöhnen könnte.


Es geht dabei nicht mal um "schlecht" oder nicht. Ich finde die verteilung der knöpfe nur streckenweise etwas eigenartig.
So ist z.b. bei der canon der auslöser an einer doofen stelle. Das macht für mich den eindruck, als wenn der griff mit hilfe einer großen männer-hand design`t wurde und als es an den knopf ging, war der im urlaub. Als ersatz mußte dann eine kleine frauen-hand her halten und danach wurde der knopf gesetzt. Dadurch ist der, für meine befindlichkeit, zu klein geworden und sitzt zu weit vorne. Bei meiner pentax ist da schon fast das vordere einstell-rad und darüber der auslöser + ein-aus schalter. 
Dadurch hab ich auch locker in 1-2 sek die kamera eingeschalten, am auge und den finger am auslöser. Das ganze geschieht dabei blind und intuitiv, schon seit der ersten benutzung.


> Ja, Nikon ist für dich ungewohnt, Pentax für mich, aber würde es nach 2 Wochen noch stören?


Das müßte man im "feld" testen wobei ich mit nikon vermutlich weniger probleme hätte. Da ist der ein-aus schalter, auslöser und die einstellrädchen ähnlich wie bei pentax angeordnet.


----------



## XT1024 (27. März 2016)

Wie viel Gewicht kann man denn einer Kamera (K-50) guten Gewissens _ohne Unterstützung_ zumuten? Die Stativschelle am Tamron 70-200 (ohne VC) ist doch nicht nur Dekoration. 
Ich hatte es diese Woche mal in der _Hand_. An der D3300 hatte sich das aber irgendwie falsch angefühlt. 400 g Kamera mit dem 1,2 kg Teil.
Verglichen mit dem mir bekannten Zeug ist das natürlich der Hammer - und nicht nur das Gewicht. Für den Alltag wär mir das aber doch etwas zu unhandlich und zu schwer, Verfügbarkeit und Preis wären momentan eh nicht mein Fall.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> War das mit den Linsen Sarkasmus eines Pentax-Users? ich glaube ihr habt nicht als so viele Linsen^^


Alles für Pentax-K ab '75. In 40 Jahren hat sich da was angesammelt.
Alleine 21x Vivitar 28mm Great Vivitar 28mm Bestiary 

Mit aktuellen und gerne noch hergestellten Modellen sieht es halt _etwas_ anders aus.



Placebo schrieb:


> würde aber auch sagen, dass kein Hersteller so  schlecht ist, dass man sich nicht an die Bedienung gewöhnen könnte. Wenn  man natürlich nur weniger als ein paar Stunden mit der Kamera unterwegs  war, wird sich ein anderes Layout ungewohnt anfühlen.


Das denke ich aber auch.
Als ich die D3300 (oder D3200?) im Laden in der Hand hatte, kam die mir im Vergleich zu der alten  Canon SX1 sehr unintuitiv vor.
Ein KO-Kriterium wäre eine wenige Minuten kurze _Spielerei_ im Laden nicht gewesen, ich bin ja nicht über 80... 

edit: zzz, Multitasking und so


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. März 2016)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Wie viel Gewicht kann man denn einer Kamera (K-50) guten Gewissens _ohne Unterstützung_ zumuten?


Ich denke das es, angesichts des stahl-body`s und der tatsache das die "nasen" des bajonettes eigentlich "nur" scher-kräfte aushalten müssen, erst bei einem sigma 200-500 2.8 (16kg) eng werden würde. Das kannst du aber nicht mehr richtig halten. 


> Die Stativschelle am Tamron 70-200 (ohne VC) ist doch nicht nur Dekoration.


Die stativ-schelle dient nicht zur entlastung des bajonettes, zumal es nicht notwendig wäre. Ich habe meine K-30 auch schon auf stativ gehabt mit dem FA* 80-200 2.8 , dem tokina ATX Pro 80-200 2.8 bzw. dem tokina ATX Pro 80-400 daran und habe das ganze an der kamera befestigt. Das ist überhaupt kein problem und die linsen sind auch schwer.
Die stativ-schelle dient dem stativ-kopf da, daran befestigt, das gewicht der kombi besser austariert ist. Das sorgt wiederum dafür, das beim festziehen des kopfes sich das ganze nicht so weit bzw. garnicht senkt im vergleich zur kopflastigen stativ-montage an der kamera.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist es vom fokus-antrieb und der benötigten drehung (weg)  abhängig. Es ist nur fraglich was das einem nützt, wenn das AF-modul in  der kamera noch mit einem rechenschieber arbeitet und auf dem weg zum  ziel sich 3 mal verhaut. (überspitzt gesagt)



Hab mir grade den Spaß gemacht (subjektiv aber wurde von einer zweiten Person bestätigt)
Body: 6D und 300D 
Objektiv: 50 1.4 USM, 70-200 2.8 IS II USM und 75-300 III
Jedes Objektiv fokussierte etwa gleich schnell auf den Bodys. das 50 und 70-200 fokussierten etwa gleich schnell, das 75-300 ist dagegen grütze. das liegt am alten AF motor. 
Ich spreche wie schon gesagt nur für Canon, aber hier waren die aF-Module schon vor 15jahren ordentlich flink



> Nope.   Canon-user brüsten sich immer mit dem größten angebot an linsen, was so  aber nicht stimmt. Schließlich ist die welt keine scheibe und im  alphabet kommt vor und nach dem "C" auch noch was. Entsprechend kann man  das nur auf fabrik-neue linsen beziehen. (und die sind nicht alles)
> Sieht man dagegen das große ganze, hat canon gerade mal mehr linsen als  das mft-bajonett. Das liegt wiederum daran, das es das EF-bajonett noch  garnicht lange gibt. Das pentax k-bajonett wurde dagegen irgendwann in  den 70ern (des letzten jahrhunderts )  eingeführt und seitdem gibt es linsen. Dazu war es mal das weit  verbreitetste, da lizenz-frei, wodurch es etliche objektive von etlichen  herstellern gibt. Diese kann ich alle ohne adapter oder sonstwas  verwenden, auch wenn ich teilweise manuell fokussieren und blende  einstellen muß. Dazu muß ich aber auch sagen, das pentax die kameras  schon fast für manuelle linsen ausgelegt. (mir wird angezeigt, wenn es  scharf ist)



Gut das EF Bajonett gibt es erst seit etwa 25jahren. Dafür kann ich nahezu jedes der Objektive nutzen ohne auf mF oder einen Blendenring zurückgreifen zu müssen. Grade auf Events und für Reportagen kann ich sowas nicht gebrauchen. Für Portrais oder grade Landschaft hat man natürlich die Zeit. Ich bin mir bei Optiken aus den 70ern auch nicht sicher, ob die ausreichend auflösen um heutige Sensoren ausreichend scharf zu belichten. 



> Ich stehe ja auf dem standpunkt, wer über das große display fotografiert  sollte eher zu einer kompakten oder spiegellosen systemkamera greifen.  Aber ich bin da vieleicht auch ein wenig altmodisch und schätze meinen  sucher viel zu sehr... (plus die tatsache, das ich so vermutlich, im manuellen modus, schneller bin als du)



Da ich zum fotografieren nie mF nutze, brauch ich das auch nicht. Aber beim filmen ohne zusatzmonitor ist das ein netter Zusatz. 
Ich brauch den mF nur beim filmen. Und da nutz ich ein Dreibein ("festes Objekt") oder Schulterstativ (ich renn jemandem hinterher)



> Wäre schlimm, wenn das nicht ginge. Stellt sich nur die frage wo?


Rechte Daumentaste mit einem weißen Fokuspunktgitter versehen (bei 750D zusätzlich mit einer blauen Pluslupe)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. März 2016)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich nahezu jedes der Objektive nutzen ohne auf mF oder einen Blendenring zurückgreifen zu müssen.


Das pentax-bajonett ist kontinuirlich um kontakte erweitert worden. (bei canon kam der totale bruch und deshalb ein neues bajonett) Wenn ein objektiv also AF und/oder automatische blendensteuerung unterstützt, dann geht das auch mit der kamera zu benutzen. Es geht halt nur das nicht, was vom objektiv erst garnicht unterstützt wird.
Wobei... von pentax gibt es einen AF-konverter. Das ist quasi ein teil das man zwischen kamera und objektiv setzen kann wie einen telekonverter. Bauart bedingt funktioniert er auch als solcher mit 1.7x vergrößerung und sämtlichen nachteilen. Die linsen im inneren sind aber beweglich und können vom AF-motor der kamera bewegt werden. (stangen-AF) Somit muß der fokus des manuellen objektives nur grob eingestellt werden und den rest macht der adapter. Allerdings ist das ding ziemlich tricky...


> Ich bin mir bei Optiken aus den 70ern auch nicht sicher, ob die ausreichend auflösen um heutige Sensoren ausreichend scharf zu belichten.


Jetzt hast du mich erstmal ins schwitzen gebracht.  Aber zum glück bin ich noch nicht ganz dem alzheimer anheim gefallen. 
Ich habe in meinem bestand ein vivitar 70-150 3.8 , welches es sogar noch mit M42 schraub-bajonett geben soll, (die rechnung ist also älter als das PK-bajonett) und ein vivitar serie 1 28-105 2.8-3.8 (k.a. in welchem zeitraum das gebaut wurde). Beide linsen sind sehr gut und können m.M.n. den 16 mpix-sensor meiner K-30 gut bedienen. (der sollte ungefähr die pixeldichte eines 36 mpix kleinbildformat-sensors haben) Ob die beiden jetzt bei einer kleinbild-kamera am rand auch noch ein gutes ergebniss liefern, kann ich dir vorerst aber nicht sagen. Dazu müßte erstmal eine K1 bei mir eintrudeln. 
Das einzige manko dieser linsen ist allerdings, nach jetzigem standpunkt, das sie nach heutigen maßstäben keine sonderlich schöne farbwiedergabe haben. Die teile wurden ja auf konventionellen film hin optimiert und erzeugen somit auf sensoren teils einen leichten blaustich, (z.b. das 70-150) den man dann heraus editieren muß.
Und damit du dir selbst ein bild machen kannst hier noch ein paar bilder.
Vivitar 70-150 3.8 (150mm, ca. Blende 4)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vivitar 28-105 2.8-3.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten du lädst sie herunter. So kannst du sie bis auf pixel-ebene zerpflücken. 



> Ich brauch den mF nur beim filmen.


Ich dachte eigentlich, das  canon beim filmen den fokus automatisch nachzieht.  Das ist doch auch ein argument für viele, die ihre canon-DSLR für`s filmen nutzen.

Edit:
Doch noch was gefunden und neu entwickelt. Das bild ist auch nur crop und stammt von einem eher mittelmäßigen sigma-zoom 75-200 3.8 (könnte ein sigma-zoom delta sein->schiebe-zoom mit automatischer blendensteuerung) Die scharfe liegt auf dem schutzgitter, wo mal die Frontscheibe war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2016)

Will mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Kartenleser kaufen, da mein Sandisk Micromate nur USB 2.0 unterstützt.
Gibts Empfehlungen für einen USB 3.0 Kartenleser?


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2016)

Hab den "Transcend All-in-1 Multi" und den noch kompakteren "Transcend TS-RDF5K". Tun beides was sie sollen. Bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit beiden.


----------



## XT1024 (28. März 2016)

Was soll er denn können?
Transcend F5 schwarz, USB 3.0 (TS-RDF5K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1A Preis und bei mir limitiert die Transcend SDHC mit 90 MB read/40 MB write
edit: Review: Transcend USB 3.  Card Reader RDF5 -  Camera Memory Speed Comparison & Performance tests for SD and CF cards


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> das gewicht der kombi besser austariert ist


Wenn ich kurz darüber nachdenke, klingt das durchaus plausibel. Besser als die "400g" Kamera und ein >2 kg Hebel auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe eben angefangen etwas mit meiner Kamera im Dunkeln mit Stativ zu experimentieren und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass man bei schwarzem Hintergrund
immer an der gleichen Stelle befindlichen helle Punkte sieht. Ich nehme an, dass es Pixelfehler vom Sensor sind.
Ich habe mal ein Bild in voller Auflösung angehängt, ich hoffe das Forum hat es nicht komprimiert. Zu sehen sind die Fehler beispielsweise rechts an der Leertaste, zwischen den Pfeiltasten
und im oberen Teil des Bildes etwa mittig.
Es ist eine Nikon Coolpix L840, eine günstige Bridge, gekauft im Oktober 2015.

Eine kurze Einschätzung eurerseits wäre super, ob ich die Kamera zwecks Reparatur/Austausch einschicken soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei höheren ISO Werten, beispielsweise 1600 oder 3200, fallen noch mehr Fehler auf. Ich konnte insgesamt 11 helle Pixel ausmachen bei schwarzem Hintergrund.


----------



## Placebo (5. April 2016)

Tote Pixel. Die kommen und gehen. Wie Pickel (mit dem Unterschied, dass du kein Clearasil auf den Sensor schmieren solltest). Kein Grund zur Sorge, kein Umtauschgrund. 

Ich hatte mal 20-30 an einem Tag und eine halbe Woche später gar keine. Die meisten halten sich ein paar Wochen, dann sind sie weg. Dafür können evtl. an anderer Stelle wieder neue entstanden sein. Oder auch nicht


----------



## DerFoehn (6. April 2016)

Alles klar, danke für die Erläuterung.
Wenn ich bei Tageslicht (sprich bei kurzen Verschlusszeiten) fotografiere, sind sie eh nicht zu sehen, also halb so schlimm.


----------



## Lee (7. April 2016)

Hab jetzt seit ein paar wochen eine KB-Äqui 50mm 1.8 Linse als Immerdrauf auf der Kamera und heut auch wieder den ganzen Tag  (Wandertour) damit fotographiert und muss sagen, dass ich vollauf begeistert bin. Sie ist weit genug, um auch von der Umgebung/Landschaft schöne Bilder machen zu können aber auch für Menschen ganz brauchbar, insbesondere wenn man auch noch was vom Hintergrund sehen will und da bekommt man auf MFT auch noch zumindest im Ansatz eine Freistellung hin. Natürlich ist meine zweite FB, eine 90mm Äqui 1.8 viel besser für Menschen, aber halt sonst nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar.

Wenn ich nur eine einzige Brennweite nutzen dürfte, würde ich die 50er nehmen! Wie sieht's da bei euch aus? Habt ihr Lieblingsbrennweiten?


----------



## floppyexe (8. April 2016)

So wie es aussieht wird es wohl das vor kurzem erworbene 50mm f1.2L werden.
Bisher war ich vom 24-70 angetan.
Wohlaber will der Standort beim 50mm bedacht sein. Mal so einfach ranzoomen ist nicht. Dafür gibt es mehr gerenne. Unschlagbar das Bokeh.
Ich breche in Kürze für mehrere Wochen zu einer neuen Südostasientour auf. Dort muss es sich bewähren.


----------



## enta (22. April 2016)

Ich finde seit das 50er 1.4 von Sigma auf dem Markt ist, spricht kaum noch was für das Canon.
Gut gebraucht für einen fairen Preis sicherlich, aber neu auf keinen Fall.

Ich weis nicht warum man sich eine teureres Glas kaufen sollte, welches langsamer und weicher ist.
Der einzige Grund ist die noch kleinere Blende, welche (wie ich finde) jetzt in der Praxis nicht mehr so den großen Unterschied macht.

Wenn man 90% offenblende fotografiert kann ich die Anschaffung noch verstehen.

Wobei eines spricht noch für das 1.2, dass Glas sieht einfach sexy aus


----------



## floppyexe (22. April 2016)

Welches 1.4- er von Sigma? Gibt mehrere. Das billige kommt mir nicht an die Cam. Das teurere ist mir zu klobig, zu schwer, zu lang aber teils besser als das 50mm 1.2L von Canon.
Canon weil: noch nie einen Dritthersteller gehabt, kein Bock auf Umgewöhnung, bevorzugt L Objektive- wegen dem Wasserschutz. 
Das 50-er: kurz, leicht, f/1.2 und und und...
Zumal ich das Glück hatte eins ohne FS zu ergattern.
Und warum ein solch teures Glas? Habe lange gespart und tut nicht weh.
Und dann ist da noch der Canonservice seit Ewigkeiten.
Was hast du für eine Kamera?
Hier mal ein schöner Vergleich: Sigma 5 mm F1.4 Art Review - VS. Canon 5 mm F1.2L


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2016)

Also wenn ich den Vergleich sehe, dann würde mir nie einfallen das Canon zu nehmen, da das Sigma für mich das deutlich bessere Bild macht


----------



## enta (23. April 2016)

Hey Floppy, es gibt ja viele mit der "ich kauf nur Canon" Mentalität und Canon macht ja auch super Objektive.
Aber da muss man sagen hat das Sigma Art einfach die Nase vorn.

Die L sind meist nur "droplet resistant" sprich ein bischen regen geht klar, ein richtiger Schutt ist schon zuviel und
ganz ehrlich das haben fast alle Objektive, auch wenn es nicht gezielt beworben wird.

Bin schon mit den billigsten Linsen durch leichten Regen ohne Probleme.

Ich selber habe eine 80D, meine Mom eine 5D III, genauso wie ein Kumpel eine 5D III hat.
Der Kumpel hat das Canon, meine Mom das Sigma, konnte also schon beide am kb antesten.

Natürlich  sind es beides super Linsen und ich kann absolut verstehen, dass du das Canon haben magst.
Für mich persönlich zählt am ende nur die Bildqualität und da bietet Sigma einfach das schönere Bild zum besseren Kurs.
(AF, Stabi,Verarbeitung,Bedienbarkeit etc. etc. lass ich mal aussen vor, das gibt sich nix)

In der Klasse ist Gewicht und Länge für mich noch kein Argument, dass wird erst in den Telebereichen interessant.


----------



## Metalic (27. April 2016)

Hey Leute,
Ich brauche etwas Starthilfe zum Thema "Fotos knipsen" und hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich gelandet. 
Lust mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen habe ich schon länger nur irgendwie wurde nie etwas daraus und der Kauf einer Kamera hat sich weiter verschoben. Nun ist mir quasi eine Kamera in die Hände gefallen und ich möchte mich mal tiefer in die Materie hinein begeben. Mir ist bewusst, dass das Fotografieren nicht einfach damit getan ist den Auslöser zu drücken. Und genau da brauche ich Hilfe. Ich bräuchte Tipps von euch, wie ich am besten in das Thema einsteige. Könnte ihr Seiten empfehlen die einem Anfänger den Einstieg erleichtern? Seiten die mir erst einmal klar machen, wozu die ganzen Knöpfe, Schalter und Einstellmöglichkeiten in der Kamera da sind. Gerne auch Bücher die zu empfehlen sind.
Ganz besonders interessiert bin ich an Aufnahmen von Sternen und Nachtaufnahmen. Habe natürlich schon gegoogelt wie man das hinbekommt aber da sind sie dann: Die Begriffe mit denen ich noch gar nichts anfangen kann "Belichtungszeit", "ISO" etc.

Und ganz wichtig; die Kamera die ich bekommen habe, kann man damit arbeiten oder lieber etwas anderes kaufen? Es ist die Canon Eos 1100D. Dazu gab es zwei Objektive: 1x Canon efs 18-55mm und 1x Sigma DL Zoom 75-300mm.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Nils_93 (27. April 2016)

Der Fotolehrgang / Fotografieren lernen - Start 

Fotografieren kann man mit jeder Kamera und solange die 1100D einwandfrei funktioniert gibt es keinen Grund sie auszutauschen. Geld ausgeben geht immer, vielleicht erst einmal schauen ob das ganze gefällt und ob man zurecht kommt.


----------



## Metalic (27. April 2016)

Super vielen Dank. Da arbeite ich mich erst einmal durch.


----------



## enta (27. April 2016)

Die 1100D bietet mehr als ein Einsteiger braucht, damit kommt man erstmal eine ganze Weile hin.
Wenn man dann ernsthaft ein paar Monate/Jahre damit gearbeitet hat, weis man i.d.R. auch in welchem Bereich es fehlt und dann kann
man sich einen Body nach den Bedürfnissen kaufen.

In Sachen BQ reguliert mehr das Glas auf dem Body als der Body selbst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. April 2016)

Langsam wird es schwierig... Die K1 ist verfügbar, das hier liest sich nicht schlecht (vor allem was den AF angeht) und mir juckt es tierisch in den fingern. Nicht das ich doch vor totovo, ungeplanter weise,  eine K1 hab...


----------



## totovo (30. April 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Langsam wird es schwierig... Die K1 ist verfügbar, das hier liest sich nicht schlecht (vor allem was den AF angeht) und mir juckt es tierisch in den fingern. Nicht das ich doch vor totovo, ungeplanter weise,  eine K1 hab...



gönn dir reichlich, ich warte auf die Jahrescams zum Schnäppchenpreis


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> gönn dir reichlich, ich warte auf die Jahrescams zum Schnäppchenpreis


Ich bin zwar nur handwerker, aber auf 200€ muß ich jetzt auch nicht zwingend schauen.  Die kamera ansich ist ja schon ein schnäppchen, wenn man mal so auf die konkurenz schaut. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich versuche mich bis ende des jahres hin zu halten. Blöderweise bin ich aber erst, letztens zur roland, an die grenzen meiner K-30 gelangt (unter autobahnbrücke bei viel natürlichen kontrast->belichtungsmessung und AF spinnt bzw. ändert keine werte bei serienbild-aufnahme). Das nervt ein wenig wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich es dieses jahr nochmal so extrem bekomme.


----------



## Lee (1. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran:

Mir scheint du hast sehr viel Spaß am Fotographieren und die K1 ist eine sehr geile cam! Warte noch ein zwei Monate, ob sich nicht noch irgendwelche fiesen Kinderkrankheiten auftun, und schlag dann zu! Du wirst viel Spaß damit haben und den Kauf nicht bereuen  Das ist definitiv  gut investiertes Geld 

*hör auf die Stimme in deinem Kopf, die dir zuflüstert: "Kauf sie, Kauf sie, Kauf sie"*

Ich würds Pentax so sehr wünschen, wenn die im DSLR Markt wieder mehr Gewinne erzielen würden. Neben CaNikon gibts da jetzt fast nix mehr, jetzt wo Sony sich vor allem auf E-Mount konzentriert und außerdem ohnehin keine reinen DSLRs mehr fertigt!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> TurricanVeteran:
> 
> Mir scheint du hast sehr viel Spaß am Fotographieren...


Also in erster linie dient das hobby dazu mal chef und die ganzen anderen geistesschwachen, die einem so tagsüber auf baustelle begegnen, zu vergessen. Man begegnet zwar mitunter anderen gestörten, aber dann kann man wenigstens darüber lachen. 
Allerdings kann ich der fotografiererei einen gewissen "spaß" auch nicht absprechen, zumal ich gerne quer durch die botanik laufe und das ganze ja auch mit auto`s und mopped`s zu tun hat. 


> ...und die K1 ist eine sehr geile cam! Warte noch ein zwei Monate, ob sich nicht noch irgendwelche fiesen Kinderkrankheiten auftun, und schlag dann zu! Du wirst viel Spaß damit haben und den Kauf nicht bereuen  Das ist definitiv  gut investiertes Geld


Ich will auch in erster linie meine ausrüstung verbessern, hänge aber noch ein bißchen an der K-30.


> *hör auf die Stimme in deinem Kopf, die dir zuflüstert: "Kauf sie, Kauf sie, Kauf sie"*


...und dann kommt aber die 2. stimme und flüstert "du verdienst kein geld damit,du verdienst kein geld damit,du verdienst kein geld damit..." 
Von daher mal schauen. Ich seh das aber schon treten, das ich mitten im jahr mal einen kurzschluß im hirn bekomme und das ding einfach bestelle. 
Dann muß amd aber hinne machen mit den zen-apu`s. Schließlich wird dann auch ein neuer HTPC benötigt (größere bilddateien-> mehr rechenpower) und ich muß auf die "profi-version" von dxo umsteigen. (die günstige einsteiger- wird die kamera nicht unterstützen)


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2016)

ich rechne durchaus mir 500€ ersparnis für Cam und Objektiv zusammen, war bei der K-3 ähnlich.
Und hey, klar könnte ich mir das leisten, aber dafür bin ich viel zu geizig 

Und die K-3 macht ihren Job ja noch sehr gut 
Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall auf FF umsteigen  bietet sich einfach an, bei dem was ich Fotografiere


----------



## der_yappi (2. Mai 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Und hey, klar könnte ich mir das leisten, aber dafür bin ich viel zu geizig
> 
> Und die K-3 macht ihren Job ja noch sehr gut



Kommt mir bekannt vor - so gehts mir auch mit manchem Fototeil (ob Cam, Linse, Zubehör...)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> ich rechne durchaus mir 500€ ersparnis für Cam und Objektiv zusammen, war bei der K-3 ähnlich.


Bei den aktuellen kit`s bzw. deren preis wärst du dann immer noch bei ca. 2100€. (mit dem HD 28-105) Ich brauch ja nur den body, da fast mein ganzer objektiv-park kleinbild-tauglich ist. 


> Und hey, klar könnte ich mir das leisten, aber dafür bin ich viel zu geizig


Tja, ich bin halt zur hälfte noch gelernter "DDR-Bürger", kaufe dadurch möglichst nur einmal und gebe halt notfalls auch etwas mehr aus. (auf alles bezogen, nicht nur/unbedingt auf kameras)
Zuviel geiz ist außerdem nicht gut, da ja andere leute von deinen ausgaben leben (und du glaub ich davon das andere durch arbeiten was an geld bekommen) und außerdem bekommst du derzeit eh nix für dein erspartes.


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen kit`s bzw. deren preis wärst du dann immer noch bei ca. 2100€. (mit dem HD 28-105) Ich brauch ja nur den body, da fast mein ganzer objektiv-park kleinbild-tauglich ist.



meins auch, bis auf mein Standardzoom 



> Tja, ich bin halt zur hälfte noch gelernter "DDR-Bürger", kaufe dadurch möglichst nur einmal und gebe halt notfalls auch etwas mehr aus. (auf alles bezogen, nicht nur/unbedingt auf kameras)
> Zuviel geiz ist außerdem nicht gut, da ja andere leute von deinen ausgaben leben (und du glaub ich davon das andere durch arbeiten was an geld bekommen)



Aber nur weil jemand das ding schon mal vor mir in der Handgehabt hat und vielleicht 2000 Auslösungen getätigt hat, verliert die Cam doch weder Lebenszeit noch Qualität 
Allerdings ettliches an Wert, ist genau wie bei Autos. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen mir einen Neuwagen zu kaufen, wenn ich einen guten Jahreswagen mit wenig Kilometer 30% günstiger bekomme. Dafür fahre ich dann halt lieber 1 mal öfter in den Urlaub 

Ich werde in erster Linie mal davon leben, dass Leute krank werden 



> und außerdem bekommst du derzeit eh nix für dein erspartes.



Mein Depot sagt da aber was anderes


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> meins auch, bis auf mein Standardzoom


Da hab ich die wahl zwischen 28-70 2.6-2.8 AF-linse und 28-105 2.8-3.8 schiebezoom.


> Aber nur weil jemand das ding schon mal vor mir in der Handgehabt hat und vielleicht 2000 Auslösungen getätigt hat, verliert die Cam doch weder Lebenszeit noch Qualität


An lebenszeit schon (halt die 2000 auslösungen->ist aber wirklich nicht viel), nur an qualität nicht. Aber ich schrieb ja auch, das ich meine aussage nicht unbedingt auf kameras beziehe. (bei werkzeug schaut alles schon ganz anders aus) 
Allerdings 500€ nachlass für 2000 auslösungen? Da zweifel ich noch ein bißchen dran, aber das mußt du wissen. Meine K-30 wird wohl nach dem nächsten event das 15-fache drauf haben. 


> Allerdings ettliches an Wert, ist genau wie bei Autos. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen mir einen Neuwagen zu kaufen, wenn ich einen guten Jahreswagen mit wenig Kilometer 30% günstiger bekomme.


Autos sind schon wieder was anderes. Mein nächstes wird vermutlich auch wieder gebraucht sein, nachdem ich dieses jahr zum ersten mal einen neuwagen gekauft habe. Bei meinen wünschen ist das aber problematisch, da sich ein allrad nur ganz bescheiden nachrüsten lässt.  (im gegensatz zur standheizung, tempomat und PS)


> Dafür fahre ich dann halt lieber 1 mal öfter in den Urlaub


Den luxus hab ich nicht. Hier gibt es immer was zu bauen, denn eigentum verpflichtet... besonders altes eigentum aus 1700-irgendwas...


> Ich werde in erster Linie mal davon leben, dass Leute krank werden


Also auch nur vom geld anderer... so wie fast alle.  Ich warte ja noch darauf, das sich die leute nach tschechien oder polen einweisen lassen, weil billiger bzw. mehr service.  (beim zahnersatz gibt es das ja schon)


----------



## Metalic (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen nach Tipps für blutige Anfänger gefragt. Die verlinkte Seite bin ich mittlerweile durchgegangen, Fragen sind dennoch eine ganze Menge offen. 
Ich habe gelesen, für Nachthimmel - Aufnahmen wäre ein Superweitwinkel bzw Fisheye empfehlenswert. Was muss ich ausgeben um da etwas zu haben womit man etwas anfangen kann? Gerne auch gebraucht.


----------



## hann96 (3. Mai 2016)

Erstmal würde ich dir eins empfehlen (ohne zu wissen, wie lange und oft du schon fotografiert hast): Fotografiere ne Weile mit dem was du hast und irgendwann wirst du genau wissen, was wir fehlt. Das ist besser als am Anfang was zu kaufen, womit du dann später nicht mehr zufrieden bist.

Aber um auf deine Frage einzugehen... Je nach dem welche Kamera du hast (die Sensorgröße ist entscheidend), würde ich dir für APS-C ein Weitwinkel Objektiv von Walimex empfehlen. Zum Beispiel eine 14mm Festbrennweite (d. h. kein Zoom). Walimex Pro 14 mm 1:2,8 DSLR-Weitwinkelobjektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera

Diese Firma hat jedoch noch viele andere Brennweiten im Angebot. Google einfach mal.

Ein empfehlenswertes Zoom-Objektiv wäre dieses hier: Tokina AT-X 11-16mm f/2,8 Pro DX II: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Placebo (5. Mai 2016)

Für die ersten Nachthimmel-Aufnahmen reicht auch die Kitlinse. Das Walimex oder Tokina wären zwar noch besser aber ich habe auch so tolle Aufnahmen hinbekommen. Wichtiger ist erst einmal, dass du einen passend dunklen Ort findest (das ist nicht einfach, LightPollutionMap) und die passende Nachbearbeitung betreibst. Ansonsten, experimentier einfach ein bisschen. Man wird viel zu oft von neuer Ausrüstung verführt


----------



## totovo (10. Mai 2016)

Array


----------



## Blende8 (11. Mai 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Erstmal würde ich dir eins empfehlen (ohne zu wissen, wie lange und oft du schon fotografiert hast): Fotografiere ne Weile mit dem was du hast und irgendwann wirst du genau wissen, was wir fehlt. Das ist besser als am Anfang was zu kaufen, womit du dann später nicht mehr zufrieden bist.
> 
> Aber um auf deine Frage einzugehen... Je nach dem welche Kamera du hast (die Sensorgröße ist entscheidend), würde ich dir für APS-C ein Weitwinkel Objektiv von Walimex empfehlen. Zum Beispiel eine 14mm Festbrennweite (d. h. kein Zoom). Walimex Pro 14 mm 1:2,8 DSLR-Weitwinkelobjektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera
> 
> ...



Das Walimex (ist ja umgelabeltes Samyang) ist nicht nur für Cropkameras geeignet sondern auch eine Empfehlung für Vollformat. Ich nutze es an der D800 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Blende8


----------



## der_yappi (12. Mai 2016)

Um Turrican und totovo eine kleine Freude zu machen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmDOqv3oJ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lee (12. Mai 2016)

Die Jungs von Digital Rev TV labern immer so viel unnützes Zeug und doch erwisch ich mich immer wieder dabei die Videos ganz anzusehen 

Die K1 ist echt so sexy


----------



## der_yappi (12. Mai 2016)

In Deutschland hat der Name allerdings, zumindest für mich und in Englisch gesprochen, einen schlechten "Klang" K-One


----------



## XT1024 (9. Juni 2016)

Da ist ja schon die nächste unterwegs: K-70.
Pentax K-70 Officially Announced - Pentax Announcements | PentaxForums.com

Video, auch wenn ich es überaus selten brauche ähh nutze, konnte ja nur noch besser werden. AF-C?  Und das gerne leise.

Das passende Video-Objektiv für sonnige Tage?
HD Pentax-DA 55-300mm F4.5-6.3 ED PLM WR RE Announced - Pentax Announcements | PentaxForums.com




> a timer setting in Bulb mode, which allows the user to enter a shutter speed up to 20 minutes without having to press the shutter button again to end the exposure.


Schön 20 Minuten mit dem NDx1000 aber warum dauert eine solche Innovation (oder billige Softwarespielerei?) zu stricken so lange?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juni 2016)

Jetzt müsste pentax nur noch die produktion der K-1 ankurbeln, damit die verfügbarkeit wieder besser wird. Ich würde sie ja ganz gerne im laden kaufen... (auch wenn ich dafür anscheinend nach dresden muß)


----------



## Placebo (10. Juni 2016)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Schön 20 Minuten mit dem NDx1000 aber warum dauert eine solche Innovation (oder billige Softwarespielerei?) zu stricken so lange?


Es gibt schon Kameras mit dem Feature, z.B. die Nikon D810A (und ich glaube auch ein paar PhaseOne Kameras). Anscheinend lässt man das Feature absichtlich aus Usability Gründen weg und nicht, um bestimmte Kameras in ihrer Funktionsweise zu beschneiden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2016)

Mal was ganz anderes (und ich wüßte auch nicht wo ich es sinnvoll hin packen könnte)...
Eine  klein-anzeige die zwar textlich nichts besonderes ist, aber das bild dazu... 
Da fragt man sich doch, wie lange der die 16kg, ohne body, so halten konnte.


----------



## fotoman (12. Juni 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Eine  klein-anzeige die zwar textlich nichts besonderes ist, aber das bild dazu...


Der Text ist schon "toll" genug. Der Anzeigenschreiber hat offensichtlich keine Ahnung von der Materie (sonst hätte er wenigstens das Bild auf dieser Seite mit dem Canon 1200/5.6 genommen anstatt mit einem Zoom) und dann soll der Verkäufer die Sachen auch noch zum Kunden bringen.

Wobei ihm das Canon vermutlcih B&H gegen 5-10% Aufpreis auch persönlich geliefert hätte.


----------



## XT1024 (13. Juni 2016)

Das _alte_ DxO 9 Elite zum Knallerpreis DxO & PROFIFOTO | DxO.com



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch, wie lange der die 16kg, ohne body, so halten konnte.


Als _immerdrauf_ wär das nur meine zweite Wahl. Lieber ein rückenschonenderes DA 40 XS.

Wer mal nach _Sigma 200-500mm_ gesucht hat kennt das Bild bestimmt.


----------



## Lee (13. Juni 2016)

Wie schlägt sich das im Vergleich zu Lightroom? Der Preis ist natürlich unschlagbar, danke 

Edit: Offiziell unterstüzt das meine Cam nicht, hmm.... Die GM1 geht, die nahezu baugleiche GM5 nicht =/


----------



## Placebo (25. Juni 2016)

Es hat noch keiner die spiegellose Hasselblad für (vergleichsweise günstige) $9000 vorgestellt? Kleiner als eine FF DSLR, 1/2000s Blitzsynchronisation und wahrscheinlich die beste GUI seit Samsung. Objektive kosten etwas über $2000 pro Stück und sie ist komplett kompatibel mit Nikon-Blitzen.
Hasselblad Announces the X1D | Fstoppers


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juli 2016)

Hab im DSLR-Forum ne D7100 in aussicht.
Mal hoffen das das schnell klappt dann kann ich sie Ende des Monates zu meinem jährlichen LiveAtTheGrenz-Festival-Foto Termin nutzen.


----------



## Placebo (8. Juli 2016)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Fuji-Nutzer? Also hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer X-T1 oder X-Pro1/2? 

Grund ist folgender: Ich werde beim nächsten Kamerakauf auf keinen Fall beim A-Bajonett bleiben (hat leider keine Zukunft) und brauch die Kamera für Landschaften + Portraits. DSLRs fallen raus, weil sie für mich keine Vorteile bringen (aber ein paar Nachteile) und auf MFT-Sensorgröße (oder gar noch kleiner) will ich dann doch nicht. Samsung ist tot, bei EOS-M fehlen ungefähr alle Objektive, die mir gerade einfallen. Bleiben also noch Sony und Fuji. Bei Sony weiß ich ziemlich genau, was ich will (hallo, A7rII ) aber preislich wirds richtig schwer, das zu rechtfertigen. Bei Fuji weiß ich relativ wenig Bescheid, außer dass die Objektive sehr gut sein sollen. Wäre also schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Lee (8. Juli 2016)

BillDschirm ist einer


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2016)

Fuji ist doch APS-C Sensor? Da ist der Unterschied mMn doch nicht so groß zu MFT.
Und du hast im Vergleich zu Fuji ein größeres Portfolio an Linsen.


----------



## Placebo (9. Juli 2016)

Ich brauch nur zwei bestimmte Objektive, dann bin ich glücklich. Ich würde mir aber die Option für etwas mehr Bokeh schon ganz gerne offen lassen. Rein vom Bildlook wären folgende Objektive im Prinzip gleich:
Batis 85mm 1.8 (VF) = Fujinon 56mm 1.2 (APS-C) = Voigtländer 42.5mm 0.95 (MFT)
Die drei haben sehr viel gemeinsam: alle scharf genug, alle etwa gleich teuer, alle etwa gleich groß. Nur dass ich beim Voigtländer keinen AF (und ansonsten keine Alternativen) habe. MF macht zwar manchmal Spaß, aber für Blitz/Reflektor halten + fokussieren bräuchte ich entweder drei Hände oder eine schwebende Kamera


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Nur dass ich beim Voigtländer keinen AF (und ansonsten keine Alternativen) habe. MF macht zwar manchmal Spaß, aber für Blitz/Reflektor halten + fokussieren bräuchte ich entweder drei Hände oder eine schwebende Kamera


Ich sag`s immer wieder... Der Mensch ist eine Fehlkonstruktion!!!


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2016)

Oder aber ein Stativ


----------



## €eld (13. Juli 2016)

Wie rechtfertigt ihr den Kauf einer etwas teureren Linse? Das Sigma 35 1.4!!!


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juli 2016)

Gegenüber WEM rechtfertigen?


----------



## NotAnExit (13. Juli 2016)

Rechtfertigen? Haha, meine Frau hat das gleiche Hobby. "Schatz, ich will das Sigma 50/1,4!" "Ja klar, mach doch!"

Wenn ich ein Objektiv will und das Geld da ist, wird es gekauft, Ende. Da wir zu 80% gebraucht kaufen, hält die Linse ja einiges an Restwert. Und auf dem Sparkonto gibts eh kaum noch Zinsen. Wenn wir merken, dass wir es zu wenig nutzen, kommt es wieder weg. Wie das 135L, dem wir nun nachweinen.


----------



## fotoman (13. Juli 2016)

€eld schrieb:


> Wie rechtfertigt ihr den Kauf einer etwas teureren Linse? Das Sigma 35 1.4!!!


Wozu sollte ich das für mein Hobby tun?

Das Sigam 35/1.4 wäre außerdem eine meiner biligsten Linsen. Aktuell habe ich nur noch ein Standardzoom, das günstiger war. Ernsthaft genutzt werden nur Objektive mit Preisfaktor 2,5 bis 5.

Mein Hobby muss mir Spaß machen, und wenn ich den nur dadurch erreiche, dass die Ausrüstung etwas kostet, wenn investiere ich entweder das Geld oder ich suche mir ein anderes Hobby. Die selbe Einstellung habe ich bei nahezu allen technischen Geräten, egal ob PC, Kamera oder Auto.

Frust durch falsche Ausrüstung habe ich auf der Arbeit genug, beim Fotohobby war das vermeintlich gesparte Geld in den letzten 13 Jahren fast immer eine Fehlinvestition.

Was wäre denn die Alternativ für Dich, wenn Du für Deine Bilder regelmäßig ein 35/1.4 benötigst? Je nach Kamera u.U. en altes 35/1.4 ohne AF.


----------



## totovo (19. Juli 2016)

So was doofes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Auslagerungsdatei anpassen?!


----------



## totovo (19. Juli 2016)

na die ist 100GB groß, dass sollte also reichen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Warum so groß?


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juli 2016)

Aufrüsten!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2016)

4x 8GB kostet ned die Welt.

Womit hast du den RAM denn so gefüllt? Nicht nur Photoshop, oder?


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juli 2016)

64 GB sollten Standard seiñ. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## totovo (19. Juli 2016)

jap nur Photoshop
habe aus 20 RAW´s ein Panorama gemacht, da fallen riesige Datenmengen an!
naja meine alte AM3 Plattform mit 4x8GB DDR3 auf zu rüsten lohnt sich nicht mehr wirklich. Ich habe schon 4x4GB verbaut, müsste also folglich alles ersetzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juli 2016)

Also ich benutze zum stitchen Microsoft ICE und bin bis jetzt immer mit meinen 8GB hin gekommen.


----------



## hann96 (1. August 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Step Down Ringen ?

Überlege einen für 72mm auf 77mm zu kaufen, um bei meinem Walimex 85mm auch ND Filter nutzen zu können ...
Theoretisch sollte es ja keine Randabschattungen dadurch geben, weil 85mm nicht ww ist...?


----------



## Placebo (2. August 2016)

Gibt keine Probleme und den Ring hab ich auch dauerhaft auf meinem 85mm Walimex


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich brauch schnell eure Hilfe.
Ich hab meine SD-Karte jemandem mit nem MacBook gegeben, damit er die Fotos runter ziehen kann.
Das gottverdammtscheissminderwertigedrecks MacBook hat die Karte irgendwie umformatiert, sodass meine Kamera keine Fotos mehr lesen und schreiben kann.
Mit der Kamera neu formatieren klappt nicht. Leider hab ich kein PC womit ich die SD-Karte lesen könnte.
Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## Placebo (12. Oktober 2016)

Gibts bei dir niemanden mit einem vernünftigen Laptop in der Nähe? Zur Not in den Fotoladen deines Vertrauens gehen und fragen, ob sie was machen können. Wenn sie aus irgendeinem Grund komplett kaputt ist, kannst du dir wenigstens gleich Ersatz holen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Mit der Kamera neu formatieren klappt nicht.


Formatieren geht aber eigentlich immer, außer das ding ist hin. Mal geschaut, ob der schieber an der karten-seite auf "lock" steht?


----------



## hann96 (12. Oktober 2016)

Die Karte ist nicht zufällig von San-Disk? Die verabschieden sich bei mir gefühlt im Wochen Takt. Nicht nur bei mir, auch bei div. Freunden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Oktober 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist nicht zufällig von San-Disk? Die verabschieden sich bei mir gefühlt im Wochen Takt. Nicht nur bei mir, auch bei div. Freunden.


Und auf welchen hersteller setzt du? Die sandisk-karten haben bei mir eigentlich immer zuverlässig funktioniert. Allerdings hab ich bei der K1 ein etwas komisches gefühl damit. Die benötigt manchmal etwas länger zum speichern auf den normalen... (kann an der kamera liegen)
Vieleicht muß ich mich aber auch von sandisk trennen. Seitdem die zu WD gehören, sind sie mir eh nicht mehr so recht geheuer.


----------



## hann96 (13. Oktober 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und auf welchen hersteller setzt du?


Die hier: Transcend R95 SDXC 64GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Habe ich seit knapp 11 Monaten im dauereinsatz. Sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ist ne SanDisk.
Bin im moment eben in den Ferien, ich versuch wenn ich wieder zuhause bin einen PC mit Kartenleser zu finden und einfach mal mit FAT32 rüber zu formatieren.
Sonst gibts in dem Fall dann ne neue.


----------



## fotoman (15. Oktober 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist nicht zufällig von San-Disk? Die verabschieden sich bei mir gefühlt im Wochen Takt. Nicht nur bei mir, auch bei div. Freunden.


Daß Sandisk sehr unterschiedliche Qualitäten liefert, sieht man ja schon an ihrer eigenen Werbeausagen (siehe die diversen Beschreibungen zur Fehlerkorrektur auf der Sandisk Seite zu Ultra, Extreme Plus und Extreme Pro SDXC-Karten). Bei den langsamen und billigen Karten (zu denen für mich auch die verlinkte Transcend mit 60 MB/s Schreibrate zählt) mag die Konkurenz mittlerweile durchaus besser sein.

Wobei ich garnicht so viele Karten hätte, dass ein solches Gefühl bei mir aufkommen könnte. Die zwei MicroSDXC-Karten von Sandisk halten jedenfalls schon seit gut einem Jahr (mit und ohne SD-Adapter), die Extrem CF sowieso (aber die ist auch erst 100k Bilder oder 1 1/2 Jahre alt). Da haben die alten Extreme III oder Transcend 600x CF-Karten schon mehr mitgemacht.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne SanDisk.
> Bin im moment eben in den Ferien, ich versuch wenn ich wieder zuhause bin einen PC mit Kartenleser zu finden und einfach mal mit FAT32 rüber zu formatieren.
> Sonst gibts in dem Fall dann ne neue.


Wenn das nicht hilft:
SD einstecken, Powershell/CMD aufmachen.

diskpart eingeben.
list disk (und die Karte suchen)
select disk X (richtige Zahl eingeben)
clean

Dann ab in die Datenträgerverwaltung und ein neues Volume erstellen.

Unixoide Systeme machen teilweise irgendwas schräges mit Wechselmedien (meist aber nur wenn man sie dort formatiert), das Windows dann nicht mehr erkennt. Ich hatte mal ne SD Karte wo nur mehr 1GB von 16 angezeigt wurde, nachdem sie unter Linux formatiert wurde^^ Sogar in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Nach der Behandlung oben lief sie wieder - seit > 1 Jahr wie ne Eins.

@SanDisk: Ich hab hier seit 2012 (als ich meine EOS gekauft hab) ne Extreme Pro 32GB. Auf der waren seit ich sie habe schon 13k Fotos, JPEG+raw. Bis heute null Probleme. Zwei Mobile Ultra 16GB stecken jeweils im Raspi und in der GoPro (erstere ehemals in meinem alten Smartphone) und laufen ebenfalls noch perfekt. Habe bis heute nicht eine SanDisk Karte verloren.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Oktober 2016)

Da sucht man ein UWW und findet das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Dezember 2016)

Pentax will also keine neuen Kameras verkaufen? 


			
				http://www.pentaxforums.com/articles/firmware-updates/pentax-k-50-firmware-v110-released.html schrieb:
			
		

> After a long period of uncertainty, Ricoh Imaging has released a firmware update for the Pentax K-50 to add support for the new KAF4 lens mount. KAF4 lenses lack a mechanical aperture stop-down lever; they instead require electronic actuation of the aperture.  Before this firmware update, the K-50 was not able to issue the necessary commands to operate this system.


OK, es gibt momentan eh nur ein entsprechendes Objektiv und mich betrifft das gerade nicht aber besser haben als wollen.


----------



## Falk (30. Dezember 2016)

Zum Thema Speicherkarte mit Macbook: eigentlich passiert da genau nichts, das Macbook formatiert da nicht dran rum - außer ggf. es erkennt Fehler und will die korrigieren, was aber schon darauf hindeutet das die Karte nicht OK ist. Ansonsten stört es nicht im Mischbetrieb "Windows - Mac - Kamera" zu arbeiten.

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen, auch zumindest leicht WW abdeckenden Objektiv, welches auf eine 5D MkIII passt (also FF) - habe da eine gebraucht gekauft um mal zu sehen, ob das Rauschverhalten wie erwartet besser ist als bei der 70D (die gerade bei so Dingen wie Sternenhimmel / Vollmond arg das Rauschen anfängt ab ISO 800 aufwärts). Passen von meinen Objektiven tun nur das Canon 50mm f/1.8 und das Canon 55 - 200mm f/4.0 L IS II - das Tokina 11-16 und das Sigma 17-70 sind leider nur für APS-C kompatibel.

Zur Auswahl stehen:
Sigma Objektiv AF 24-70mm 2.8 EX DG HSM
Sigma Objektiv Art AF 24-105mm 4.0 DG OS HSM
Canon Objektiv EF 24-105mm 4.0 L IS II USM
Canon Objektiv EF 16-35mm 4.0 L IS USM (schon recht weitwinklig)
Tokina AT-X 24-70mm F2.8 Pro FX

Empfehlungen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es auch was gebrauchtes sein darf, dann evt. ein Tokina ATX Pro 28-80 2.8?
Ansosnsten haben die auch was aktuelles für Canon Kleinbild.


----------



## Falk (30. Dezember 2016)

Das Tokina AT-X 24-70mm F2.8 Pro FX scheint in der Tat auch eine gute Alternative zu sein - allerdings wohl recht schwer. Man muss ja nicht um jedes Gramm feilschen, aber das scheint echt ein klopper zu sein...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Dezember 2016)

das 24-70 2.8L (II)?
Nutze das I'er an meiner 6'er und bin voll zufrieden mit


----------



## Falk (30. Dezember 2016)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das 24-70 2.8L (II)?
> Nutze das I'er an meiner 6'er und bin voll zufrieden mit



Mhm, sicherlich auch ein Top-Objektiv. Werde mir wohl erstmal anschauen, ob die 5D MkIII was für mich ist, dafür tut es ja auch das Tele. Hatte die zwar schon (auch länger) in der Hand, aber mal einen ganzen Tag mit beiden Kameras verbringen bietet da sicherlich ein besseres Bild. Immerhin brauche ich "nur" ein neues Immerdrauf-Objektiv, externer Blitz und so kram ist vorhanden - sonst wäre die 5D schon echt blöde...

Hauptgrund des (möglichen) Wechsels ist ja, dass die 70D doch recht schnell zum rauschen neigt. kriegt man zwar mit LR halbwegs in den Griff, bei schlechtem Licht kann man dann aber auch nicht mehr sicher sagen ob das Sterne oder Rauschen ist...und im zweifel ist dann sowohl Sterne als auch Rauschen weg.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Das Tokina AT-X 24-70mm F2.8 Pro FX scheint in der Tat auch eine gute Alternative zu sein - allerdings wohl recht schwer. Man muss ja nicht um jedes Gramm feilschen, aber das scheint echt ein klopper zu sein...


Ein 28-80 2.8 (gebraucht) wäre halt 200 g leichter. (819g vs 1010 für das 24-70)
Aber ich sag es mal so, mein tokina ATX Pro 28-70 2.6-2.8 soll 760g wiegen. An meiner relativ leichten K30 ist das auch noch aufgefallen, aber jetzt an der K1 fühlt es sich eher leicht an. Aber du kannst ja mal zum nächsten foto-händler gehen und zur probe was ähnlich schweres von canon, sigma oder sonst was an die 5d machen. Dann merkst du, wie sich das in sachen frontlastigkeit auswirkt. Bei mir wird es erst ab ca. 1,8kg objektiv unschön...


----------



## fotoman (30. Dezember 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> Sigma Objektiv AF 24-70mm 2.8 EX DG HSM
> Sigma Objektiv Art AF 24-105mm 4.0 DG OS HSM
> Canon Objektiv EF 24-105mm 4.0 L IS II USM
> ...


Interessante (oder aus meinem Blickwinkel seltsame) Zusammenstellung. Ich suche mir zunächts das Anwendungsgebiet für ein Objektiv aus. Dann weiss ich, ob es ein f2.8 sein muss oder nicht. Wenn nicht, habe ich persönlich keinen Grund, mir ein teures, schweres und großes f2.8 Objektiv zu kaufen. Am Ende war das für mich damals der Grund, vom 24-85/3.5-4.5 USM auf das EF 28-70/2.8L USM umzusteigen. Wobei ich Jahre später bei Nikon genau den Gegengesetzen Weg gegangen bin, nachdem meine Anwendung für f2.8 wieder weggefallen ist.

Zu Sigma habe ich so meine eigene Meinung (nachdem ich bei dem Hersteller rund 4000 Euro nahezu sinnlos in drei Objektive versenkt habe und außer viel Ärger nichts davon hatte). Aber auch unabhängig davon liest man vom 24-70/2.8 DG HSM nciht woklich viel gutes. Da würde ich mir eher noch das Tamron 24-70/2.8 USD VC ansehen.

Falls das Tokina einen guten AF hat wäre das u.U. noch eine f2.8 Alternative zum Canon 24-70/2.8 II. Das 1er hat mich damals (Anfang 2007 zum damaligen Preis) jedenfalls nicht überzeugt, weshalb ich mir dann das 28-70/2.8L USM gekauft hatte (die 4mm im WW-Bereich störten mich auch an APS-H nicht).

Persönlich würde ich mich heute für daas EF 24-105/4 II Entscheiden. Aber auch das liegt wieder an meinen individuelen Vorlieben. Ich brauche in dem Brennweitenbereich kein f2.8, Brennweite im leichten Telebereich ist mir lieber und zu Sigma s.o.

Wenn es "nur" um eine güsntgies Objetkiv zum Testen geht, dann würde ich wohl wieder zu einem 24-85/3.5-4.5 greifen. Dazu, wenn benötigt, eine wirklich lichtstarke FB zwischen 24 und 35 mm.


----------



## Falk (30. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ein wenig präzisieren kann ich den Einsatzzweck schon: derzeit habe ich eben eine 70D und das Objektiv, mit dem ich die meisten Fotos gemacht habe, ist das Tokina AT-X 11-16 f/2.8 Pro DX II mit einem Polfilter (Hoya) - ich mag den Look. Da der Polfilter schon Licht schluckt, wird es schnell Finster. Gerade wenn man nicht mehr bei strahlendem Sonnenschein Fotos mit Polfilter machen will. Auch wenn es mal darum geht, einen Sternenhimmel zu erwischen, hat sich das Tokina ganz gut bewährt. Wenn da das Rauschen in solchen Situationen nicht wäre. Wahrscheinlich würde es auch eine FB in dem Bereich tun, da ich aber parallel gerne ein Objektiv hätte was die Lücke bis zum 70-200mm f/4.0 L IS USM schließt. 

Das 24-70 f/2.8 L II wäre wahrscheinlich eine gute Wahl - werde mal schauen ob ich da ein gebrauchtes bekomme. Da ich solche Aufnahmen eh viel mit Stativ mache, fehlt der IS da auch nicht weiter. Mich hat bisher nur der Preis abgeschreckt, aber da muss ich wohl durch...


----------



## fotoman (31. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich mir z.B. das hier ansehe
Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Lens Image Quality
und dann mal davon ausgehe, dass man zur Not bei ca. 50mm damit leben könnte, nicht mit f2.8 die Schärfe der Kamera zu erreichen (oder dass das Testexemplar dort einen Fehler hatte), könnte das Tamron 24-70/2.8 VC USD eine gute (und günstigere) Alternative zum Canon sein.

Das Tokina 24-70 ist dagegen bei 24 und 70mm eher unscharf, dazwischen aber auch nicht schlecht.

Das (nicht von Dir erwähte) Tokina 16-28/2.8 FX würde zwar in Sachen Brennweite besser zu Deiner APS-C Linse passen, scheint bei f2.8 aber nicht wirklich brauchbar zu sein, so lange man auch den Randbereich mit betrachtet:
Tokina 16-28mm f/2.8 AT-X Pro FX Lens Image Quality

Dass das Canon II einen Filterdurchmesse von 82mm hat und damit auch Filter sehr teuer werden, ist Dir vermutlich schon aufgefallen. Den 77mm Filter von 11-16 DX kannst Du dort vermutlich nicht mehr nutzen (sonst kann man sich KB gleich schenken).


----------



## Falk (31. Dezember 2016)

Naja, der Hoya Polarisationsfilter Cirk. Pro1 Digital 82mm (den ich derzeit als 77mm drauf habe), kostet gut 80,-€ - das macht es bei einem >1.500€ Objektiv dann auch nicht mehr aus. Bei B&W wäre man beim doppelten für einen entsprechenden Filter (habe das jetzt nur ganz auf die schnelle mal nachgeschaut). Ist zwar teuer, aber wie gesagt, bei den Preisen für das Equipment "drumherum" auch nicht mehr so relevant.

Das 16-28 von Tokina hatte ich mir angeschaut, das hat jedoch ein so gewölbtes Glas, das ohne weiteres keine Filter passen. Deshalb hatte ich das rausgenommen. Das Tamron scheint nett zu sein, wenn man kein Montagsmodell erwischt. Dafür ist es halt auch um Größenordnungen günstiger und ist stabilisiert (was ggf. schon praktisch sein kann). Werde ich wohl mal bestellen, danke für den Tipp!

_Edith sagt: 5D MkIII ist angekommen, 1.392 Auslösungen und sieht aus wie neu - man muss bei Ebay auch mal Glück haben. Mal ein bißchen rumgespielt, das Rauschverhalten ist im Größenordnungen besser als bei der 70D, jetzt braucht es nur noch ein paar Sternklare, warme Nächte - oder wenigstens nette Winternächte, vll. am kommenden Wochenende mal für eine Fototour in die Berge fahren. Hab wieder richtig bock drauf..._


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Sonst gibts in dem Fall dann ne neue.



Nach zwei Monaten rum liegen lassen funktioniert sie wieder -.-


Mal was anderes:
Ich geh im April in die Vereinigten Staaten und hätte ein paar Fragen, da glaub schon ein paar von euch drüben waren:
- Wie habt ihr die Ausrüstung mit genommen? Handgepäck? Ich weiss ned ob ich alles in den Fotorucksack rein bringe ^^ Und wie siehts mit der Kontolle aus? Die Amis sind da ja sehr penibel.
- Ich bin in der Gegend Death Valley, Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, Las Vegas. Hat einer von euch ne Empfehlung für ein paar Spots?


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2017)

Ich nehm meine Ausrüstung IMMER ins Handgepäck. Man weiß nie wie das Bodenpersonal mit dem normalen Gepäck umgeht.
Letzten Herbst war an meinem Koffer nach dem Rückflug Athen-Frankfurt ein Handgriff abgerissen.

Ich nehme auch nicht alles mit. Habe ja auch nicht vor alles vor Ort rumzuschleppen.

Die größte Menge war bis dato Irland / Schottland mit folgender Ausrüstung


D80 mit Sigma 18-50 EX (Irland) bzw. D90 mit 17-70er Sigma Contemporary (Schottland) plus Ersatzakku / Ladegerät / SD Karten
Tokina 12-24 F4
Tamron 70-300 VC USD
10 Zoll Tablet

Hat alles in den Tamrac-Rucksack bzw. die Kalahari K31 Umhängetasche reingepasst (sie Taschenthread)

Da mir die Schlepperei zu blöd war und ich mehr Spaß im Urlaub haben wollte, habe ich mir ja dann die Oly µ4/3 Ausrüstung zugelegt und hatte die in Andalusien und Griechenland dabei.
Bildqaulimäßig merke ich da keinen Unterschied. Beim Gewicht und Volumen dagegen schon. Und mein kleines Oly 40-150R Tele hätte ich sogar jedes mal zu Hause lassen können... 

Ich würde als Empfehlung sagen: Nur das mitnehmen was man wirklich braucht.
Normales Zoom, ne kleine Lichtstarke FB und vlt ein WW


----------



## Placebo (12. Januar 2017)

Kamera und Objektive -> Handgepäck
Stative, Blitze -> Rucksack
So habe ich es jedenfalls bis jetzt gehandhabt 

Bei meiner Rückkehr aus Australien nach Deutschland wurde meine Ausrüstung auf Drogen untersucht (vor allem die Kamera, Objektiv ist ja durchsichtig). Hat etwas aufgehalten, war aber nicht weiter tragisch. Mehr ist bis jetzt nicht passiert, wobei ich noch nicht in den States war.


----------



## masterX244 (15. Januar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Nach zwei Monaten rum liegen lassen funktioniert sie wieder -.-
> 
> 
> Mal was anderes:
> ...



Ecke Las Vegas kann ich das Valley of Fire empfehlen. Kaum was los aber genug fotogener Sandstein da. (hab hier nen guide mit tipps gefundenr: Store | Synnatschke Photography ). (irgendeiner meiner Posts im DI-Amateur-Thread wurde da geschossen.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2017)

Hey, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Ich suche einen Objektivdeckel für mein "Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 35-70mm f/2.8D (62mm Filter)".
Welchen kann ich da verwenden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2017)

"Objektivdeckel 62mm" bei Ebay


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2017)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> "Objektivdeckel 62mm" bei Ebay



Sind die nicht von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden?
Sonst könnt ich z.B. auch diesen nehmen? DORR Objektivdeckel "Professional" 62mm - digitec


----------



## XT1024 (24. Februar 2017)

10 € für den 1 € Artikel? 


taks schrieb:


> Sind die nicht von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden?


Diese 08/15-Deckel, die ins Filtergewinde greifen, nicht.


----------



## taks (26. März 2017)

So, bin gerade meine Ausrüstung für Amerika am zusammenstellen.

Hab mich (bis jetzt) mal für folgendes entschieden:
- Nikon D90
- Nikon 35-70mm 1:2.8
- Ricoh GR 18mm 1:2.8
- Gorilla Mini Stativ
- Cullmann Nanomax 400T
- 4x 32GB SD Card

Ich frage mich nurnoch ob ich mein 70-200mm 1:2.8 noch mitnehmen soll -.-


----------



## FlyKilla (26. März 2017)

Do it. Wenn du es hier lässt ärgerst du dich, wenn du es mit nimmst brauchst du es nicht. So what?
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (10. April 2017)

Weiß jmd ob es eine Art Gebrauchtpreisliste für  µFT (Olympus / Panasonic) gibt wie sie es auch z.B. bei Canon / Nikon / Sigma gibt?
Gebrauchtpreisliste Nikon | Fotoversicherung


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2017)

zumindest nicht bei Poepping^^
Ebay und dann nach abgeschlossenen Auktionen suchen. Den Tipp gibt Sven auch oft.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Mai 2017)

Wer sein Nikon Equipment ausbauen will:
Produkte | Nikon Cashback


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Mai 2017)

Ich hab da mal eine frage. Gibt es eine, möglichst einfache, methode solche "grauen streifen" aus dem bild zu bekommen? Da stand leider ein bauzaun im weg und im sucher war das nicht so wahr zu nehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nicht, dann spare ich halt speicherplatz und lösche sie. War hauptsächlich ein versuch und dann nehme ich nur das, was sich mittels zuschnitt verwenden lässt.


----------



## Rwk (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn das Bild wichtig ist, kannst du das mit etwas Geduld sicher schaffen.
In Gimp gibts ein Nachbelichten/Abwedeln Werzeug, glaub in Photoshop nennt sich das Aufhellen/Abdunkeln.
Einen großen weichen Pinsel mit ~50% Deckkraft nehmen und dann mal ausprobieren.
Die Stellen im Sand würde ich nachbelichten, die Stelle am Auto und in den Zuschauern eher abwedeln.


----------



## Placebo (3. Juni 2017)

Wenn du die Menschen in annehmbarer Zeit hinbekommen willst, wird das maximal Photoshop CS6/CC mit irgendwelchen intelligenten Füllmethoden schaffen. Der Rest ist eigentlich relativ einfach, erfordert aber etwas Geduld (PS CS4 verwendet):
Am besten ist es, wenn du so ein Bild in zwei Schritten bearbeitest und das Bild in Farben und Luminanz aufspaltest. 
1) Farbe: Erstell eine neue Ebenen-Kopie und stempel über den Streifen. Achte darauf, dass die Farben passen, Strukturen können sich wiederholen. Stell den Ebenen-Modus auf "Farbe".
2) Luminanz: Erstell zwei Gradationskurven-Ebenen, eine in einer S-Kurve zur Kontrastverstärkung und eine zur Anpassung der Helligkeit (in diesem Fall habe ich die Kurve leicht nach oben gezogen, weil der Hintergrund heller als der Zaun war). Gruppiere beide Einstellungsebenen und gib dem Ordner eine Ebenenmaske. Invertiere die Ebenenmaske zu schwarz (unsichtbar) und male mit einem weichen Pinsel mit geringer Deckkraft die Stellen an, die ausgebessert werden müssen. Für Feineinstellungen kannst du ruhig noch weitere Einstellungsebenen über der Gruppe hinzufügen.
3) Details: Eventuell sind keine Details mehr vorhanden, wenn der Zaun zu dick war. Neue Ebene aus dem aktuell sichtbaren Bild (Strg+Alt+Shift+E) bzw. alle Ebenen zu einer zusammenfügen und nun mit dem Kopierstempel ganz gezielt wieder ein paar mal über stellen gehen, die etwas weichgezeichnet aussehen. Wirklich nur ganz subtil arbeiten.
4) 2m vom Bildschirm weggehen und wieder mit 1 bzw. 2 beginnen, bis es gut aussieht (habe ich im Beispiel übersprungen).

Schneller Versuch (Menschen durch croppen entfernt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juli 2017)

Hat jmd Erfahrung im Unterschied von PS Elements in den Versionen 10 zu 14 / 15?
Würde sich da also ein Upgrade lohnen?


----------



## fotoman (24. Juli 2017)

Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich nicht, mir fallen aber zwei Unterschiede direkt ein:
- PSE 10 kann mit HighDPI Monitoren nicht umgehen
- PSE 14/15 lassen sich nur mit Adobe-Konto aktivieren  
- PSE 15 gibt es nur noch als 64 Bit Version, womit man selbst für die gelegentliche Zweitnutzung auf dem billigen Urlaubs-Laptop ein 64-Bit Windows benötigt. PSE 14 ist die letzte Version, die 32 oder 64 Bit unterstützt.
- ACR unterstützt mehr/neuere Kameras.

Hier gibt es eine recht schöne Aufstellung der funktionalen Unterschiede:
Adobe Photoshop Elements - Test, Versionsübersicht, Vergleich der Versionen hinsichtlich Features, Funktionsumfang, Benutzeroberfläche
Wobei sowas natürlich nichts über verbesserte Werkzeuge aussagt. Ich würde z.B. erwarten, dass sich das Pfad-Werkzeug zum Freistellen massiv verbessert hat.

Ob sich für Dich ein Upgrade lohnt, kannst natürlich nur Du entscheiden. Jeder nutzt PSE anderes und/oder für andere Aufgaben.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2017)

Adobe Konto = Adobe ID? (Die müsste ich, glaube ich zumindest, schon haben)
High DPi? Also 4K? Oder was wäre das für eine Auflösung?
PSE würde eh nur auf dem PC genutzt werden, Laptop habe ich gar nicht mehr, also wären die "reinen" 64Bit kein Problem


----------



## fotoman (24. Juli 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Adobe Konto = Adobe ID? (Die müsste ich, glaube ich zumindest, schon haben)


Kann man ja kostenlos anlegen, halte ich trotzdem für eine völlig unnütze Frechheit. Fals Du irgendwann mal etwas anderes mit PES vor haben könntest, dann genügt auch keine Adobe ID mit einer Wegwerf-/Fake-eMail. Dann muss man auch in ein paar Jahren noch in der Lage sein, sich bei dem Konto einzuloggen.



der_yappi schrieb:


> High DPi? Also 4K? Oder was wäre das für eine Auflösung?


Alles, was als Bildschirm mehr wie die von Dir noch erkennbare Auflösung nutzt. Ob das nun ein Surface  Pro 2 mit FullHD bei 10,6" ist  oder ein UHD-Monitor mit 27" (oder als Laptop auch als 15"), ist egal. Werden die Pixel zu klein (in der Regel mehr wie 100-120 PPI), dann muss man Windows mit einer Skalierung >100% nutzen.

Mein einziger Grund, von PSE 11 auf 14 oder 15 zu aktualisieren, wäre mein Surface Pro 2.



der_yappi schrieb:


> PSE würde eh nur auf dem PC genutzt werden, Laptop habe ich gar nicht mehr, also wären die "reinen" 64Bit kein Problem


Es betrifft m.W.n. nicht nur die reine Installation. Solltest Du unter PSE 10 Plugins von Fremdherstellern nutzen, dann musst Du im Idealfall davon nur die aktuelle 64 Bit Version herunter laden. Mit Pech musst Du für das Update zahlen und mit noch mehr Pech gibt es dieses Plugin garnicht mehr.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2017)

Als Plugins habe ich die NIK-Collection die Google mal gratis rausgehauen hat...

Man kann ja die 15er als Test gratis bei Adobe laden. Ich glaub das teste ich dann mal in meiner VM


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2017)

Hey zusammen

Ich suche momentan eine Gegenlichtblende für mein "Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 35-70mm f/2.8D (62mm Filter)".
Wäre die "Nikon HB-1" die Richtige? Die erscheint mir irgendwie so flach


----------



## Rwk (12. Oktober 2017)

Ist die richtige...viel länger darf die vermutlich auch nicht sein, sonst würdest du ja bei 35mm die Blende mit ablichten.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2018)

Olympus gat für den Somner eine Cashback-Aktion aufgelegt.
Für div. Kameras und Objektive.

Wer also noch seinen "Fuhrpark" erweitern will kann ja kucken ob etwas dabei ist.

Olympus Summer Bonus 2018


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2018)

Pentax bietet für die K1 ein upgrade auf die Mark II für den zeitraum vom 21.5. bis zum 30.9.2018 an. Das ganze kostet 500€ und dabei wird die kamera selbst aufgerüstet.
PENTAX K-1 Ugrade Service


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2018)

Ich werd mir in nächster Zeit mal _*Luminar 2018*_ zu Gemüte führten und ausprobieren.
Hat das von euch schon jmd im Einsatz und kann berichten?


----------



## DataDino (11. Mai 2018)

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen. Wer den Bildlook und die Haptik von Fuji-Kameras mag, der kommt aktuell durch ein Angebot recht günstig an die X-T20 (APS-C) heran. Bei eBay liegt ein Angebot von Mediamarkt Göttingen vor. Für 988 € bekommt man die Kamera zusammen mit dem Fujifilm XC 16-50mm 3.5-5.6 OIS Mark 2. Das Objektiv selbst kostet schon 389 €. Die Kamera ohne Objektiv liegt bei 999 €. Am Ende kostet einem die Kamera gerade einmal 599 €. Also 400 € Ersparnis nur beim Body. Aber selbst das Set ist 11 € günstiger als der Body allein. Da will wohl jemand einen Restbestand loswerden. Ich finde das Angebot schon ein Hammer. Aber mir fehlt da gerade das Kleingeld. Sonst würde ich selbst zuschlagen. Mir persönlich gefallen die Fuji's schon sehr.

Wer also Interesse hat:
FUJIFILM X-T20 Systemkamera 24.3 Megapixel mit Objektiv 16-50 mm  NEU OVP 4547410343625 | eBay


----------



## der_yappi (12. Mai 2018)

Dieses Jahr wird es keine aktuellen Konzert-Bilder von mir geben können:
Nach Absage von „Live at the Grenz“: Organisatoren erlautern Entscheidung - Nachrichten aus dem Enzkreis und dem Landkreis Calw | PZ-news.de - Pforzheimer Zeitung

Aber Gesundheit geht vor, von daher ist für mich die Absage völlig verständlich.


----------



## Lotto (12. Mai 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen. Wer den Bildlook und die Haptik von Fuji-Kameras mag, der kommt aktuell durch ein Angebot recht günstig an die X-T20 (APS-C) heran. Bei eBay liegt ein Angebot von Mediamarkt Göttingen vor. Für 988 € bekommt man die Kamera zusammen mit dem Fujifilm XC 16-50mm 3.5-5.6 OIS Mark 2. Das Objektiv selbst kostet schon 389 €. Die Kamera ohne Objektiv liegt bei 999 €. Am Ende kostet einem die Kamera gerade einmal 599 €. Also 400 € Ersparnis nur beim Body. Aber selbst das Set ist 11 € günstiger als der Body allein. Da will wohl jemand einen Restbestand loswerden. Ich finde das Angebot schon ein Hammer. Aber mir fehlt da gerade das Kleingeld. Sonst würde ich selbst zuschlagen. Mir persönlich gefallen die Fuji's schon sehr.
> 
> Wer also Interesse hat:
> FUJIFILM X-T20 Systemkamera 24.3 Megapixel mit Objektiv 16-50 mm  NEU OVP 4547410343625 | eBay



Also das XT20 Gehäuse kostet eigentlich immer regulär 899 Euro, zur Zeit 837,15 bei amazon. 999 Euro sind regulärer Normalpreis für das Kit mit dem XC 16-50 (zur Zeit 988 Euro auf bei amazon).
Das Kitobjektiv plus Gehäuse teilweise deutlich teurer ist als das Kit selber ist ebenfalls vollkommen normal.
Da wird also kein "Restbestand" abverkauft.


----------



## DataDino (12. Mai 2018)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also das XT20 Gehäuse kostet eigentlich immer regulär 899 Euro, zur Zeit 837,15 bei amazon. 999 Euro sind regulärer Normalpreis für das Kit mit dem XC 16-50 (zur Zeit 988 Euro auf bei amazon).
> Das Kitobjektiv plus Gehäuse teilweise deutlich teurer ist als das Kit selber ist ebenfalls vollkommen normal.
> Da wird also kein "Restbestand" abverkauft.


Da ich bei Amazon nie kaufe, ist mir das tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen. Ich war eigentlich der Meinung, das solche Listings auch bei Geizhals aufgeführt werden. Man lernt ja nie aus. Und das mit dem "Restbestand" bezog sich auf den Mediamarkt und nicht auf den kompletten Kamera-Markt.

Aber dann würde ich eh zum Kit mit den 2 Objektiven greifen. Für unter 1200 € ist das schon nicht übel. Zumal es da ja auch gerade eine Rabatt-Aktion gibt.


----------



## Placebo (23. Juli 2018)

Nikon wird spiegellos.. und eventuell Mittelformat? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akZZkw8d5a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

*räusper*
Hei,
könnt ihr einem kompletten Amateur die EOS 4000D "empfehlen"?

Zur Erklärung: Bisher habe ich nur mit dem Smartphone fotografiert. Oft ist es so, dass ich was sehe, ein Foto mache und dann ist es ehere so meh.... und ich lösche es wieder, weil es einfach kacke aussieht  Generell denke ich, ich würde mehr Fotos machen, wenn ich eine "gute" (alles bessere als Smartphone ist gut) Cam hätte. Und um das auszutesten, obs mir liegt, finde ich die 250€ angemessen, die Saturn grade für die EOS 4000D verlangt. Sogar ne Tasche und 16GB SD sind direkt dabei.

Ich habe einen befreundeten Hobbyfotografen gefragt, und er sitzt da so n bisschen in seinem Premiumsegment fest. "Die würde ich nichtmal anfassen"... Klar, von ner 250€ Cam erwarte ich keine Wunder, aber allemal bessere Bilder als mein 250€ Handy wird sie ja wohl machen 

Ich habe ein bisschen drüber gelesen, ein paar Tests, Reviews etc. aber so was wirklich extrem negatives habe ich nicht gefunden. Ja, Plastikgehäuse undso, aber 250€ 

Ich bitte hier also um konstruktive Pro und Con Punkte 
Ich denke, für jemanden wie mich ist die Cam in Ordnung.

Greetz


----------



## FlyKilla (2. August 2018)

Wenn dir die 250€ nicht wehtun, spricht absolut nichts dagegen. Zum ausprobieren und kennen lernen der "richtigen" Fotografie reicht die Cam allemal. Solange du dir bewusst bist, dass es ein einfaches Einstiegs Gerät ist. Irgendwann wirst du wissen ob es dir zusagt oder nicht. Und dann kannst du selber entscheiden ob du dir etwas besseres holst, oder die Geschichte aufgibst.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

Danke für die Einschätzung 
Dass es absolute Unterklasse ist, ist mir bewusst 



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Irgendwann wirst du wissen ob es dir zusagt oder nicht. Und dann kannst du selber entscheiden ob du dir etwas besseres holst, oder die Geschichte aufgibst.
> Gruß, Fly



Yes. Außerdem denke ich, dass, gerade weil die Cam so günstig ist, man die auf ebay kleinanzeigen oder so wieder gut losbekommt.
Naja, ich lass es mir noch durch den Kopf gehen  Bin mir da noch etwas unschlüssig


----------



## DataDino (2. August 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Yes. Außerdem denke ich, dass, gerade weil die Cam so günstig ist, man die auf ebay kleinanzeigen oder so wieder gut losbekommt.


Da habe ich gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Gebraucht kaufen die Leute viel bewusster. Und für die 4000D entscheidet man sich nur wegen dem Preis und weil man Einsteiger ist. Der Preis ist hier unschlagbar. Aber ich persönlich  würde sie allein schon wegen dem Kunststoff-Bajonet nicht nehmen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Da habe ich gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Gebraucht kaufen die Leute viel bewusster. *Und für die 4000D entscheidet man sich nur wegen dem Preis und weil man Einsteiger ist.* Der Preis ist hier unschlagbar. Aber ich persönlich  würde sie allein schon wegen dem Kunststoff-Bajonet nicht nehmen.



Oh... naja, was solls, hab sie mir eben in der Mittagspause bestellt 
Wie gesagt, ich will einfach mal testen, ob die Sache was für mich ist, und die 250€ tun mir jetzt nicht grade weh.
Bajonet ist die Halterung für das Objektiv, oder? Ich habe das in nem Test gelesen, und da stand, dass wenn man das Objektiv nicht oft wechselt (was bei einem ja nicht grade schwer sein wird ) das auch nicht so schlimm ist. Ich hoffe mal, dass das zutrifft 

Greetz


----------



## FlyKilla (2. August 2018)

Bei einem Objektiv ist das nun nicht wirklich dramatisch. Und solange du die Kamera nicht als Hammer mißbrauchst, hält das ewig.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (2. August 2018)

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Cam! Für bessere Fotos wirst du dich vor allem auch mit Fotografie beschäftigen müssen, Bildaufbau, Lichtsetzung und Bildbearbeitung...lese Bücher, schaue YouTube Tutorials usw...verstehe deine Kamera! 
Die Kamera ist ja nur ein Werkzeug, das für dich keinen besseren Bildausschnitt wählen wird.

Mit welchem Objektiv wird denn die 4000D angeboten? Das Glas macht den größten Unterschied zu deinem Smartphone aus.

Ein befreundeter Hobbyfotograf ist schonmal sehr gut, vielleicht wäre der ja bereit dazu, dich mal auf Fototouren mitzunehmen?
Da könntest du sicher einiges bei lernen, abschauen und Fragen stellen. Arbeitet der auch mit Canon? Das wäre praktisch weil du dir dann vielleicht auch mal ein hochwertiges Objektiv an deine Cam packen kannst, um selbst zu erkennen wieviel das ausmacht.


----------



## Lotto (2. August 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Mit welchem Objektiv wird denn die 4000D angeboten?



Bei dem Preis und wie man Canon so kennt ist es mit Sicherheit das alte 18-55/3.5-5.6 EF-S III ohne Bildstabi und ohne STM-Motor.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2018)

leg  noch mal 70-80€ dazu und kauf dir noch ein EF 50/1.8 dazu - gebraucht reicht. Egal ob MKI, MKII oder das aktuelle STM
Das Objektiv wird dich weiterbringen, als ein besserer Body.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. August 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der neuen Cam! Für bessere Fotos wirst du dich vor allem auch mit Fotografie beschäftigen müssen, Bildaufbau, Lichtsetzung und Bildbearbeitung...lese Bücher, schaue YouTube Tutorials usw...verstehe deine Kamera!
> Die Kamera ist ja nur ein Werkzeug, das für dich keinen besseren Bildausschnitt wählen wird.


Danke! 
Ab Dienstag hab ich erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub, da hab ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder Zeit für alles, was ich so nicht hinbekomme 


> Mit welchem Objektiv wird denn die 4000D angeboten? Das Glas macht den größten Unterschied zu deinem Smartphone aus.


So wie ich das rauslesen kann, ist es das, das Lotto geschrieben hat. Also das  18-55/3.5-5.6 EF-S III ohne Bildstabi und ohne STM-Motor. 
Was ist ein STM-Motor? 


> Ein befreundeter Hobbyfotograf ist schonmal sehr gut, vielleicht wäre der ja bereit dazu, dich mal auf Fototouren mitzunehmen?
> Da könntest du sicher einiges bei lernen, abschauen und Fragen stellen. Arbeitet der auch mit Canon? Das wäre praktisch weil du dir dann vielleicht auch mal ein hochwertiges Objektiv an deine Cam packen kannst, um selbst zu erkennen wieviel das ausmacht.


Das wird eher nichts, da er relativ weit weg wohnt  Fragen stellen kann ich ihm ja trotzdem 


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> leg  noch mal 70-80€ dazu und kauf dir noch ein EF 50/1.8 dazu - gebraucht reicht. Egal ob MKI, MKII oder das aktuelle STM
> Das Objektiv wird dich weiterbringen, als ein besserer Body.


Hm, ich denke für den Anfang reicht erstmal das beigelegte 
Was macht ein EF 50/1.8 denn besser? 

Greetz


----------



## FlyKilla (3. August 2018)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis und wie man Canon so kennt ist es mit Sicherheit das alte 18-55/3.5-5.6 EF-S III ohne Bildstabi und ohne STM-Motor.


Das macht jeder Hersteller beim untersten Einsteiger Modell. Jeder Cent weniger auf der Verpackung zählt.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was macht ein EF 50/1.8 denn besser?
> 
> Greetz



Abgesehen vom zoom, so ziemlich alles. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2018)

Soso... jetzt hat Canon also die EOS R vorgestellt... Hm, da hätte auch Nikon drauf stehen können. Ich hab bis jetzt nur von der EOS R gehört, gibts da schon andere News über neue DSLR?! Mirrorless schön und gut, aber zum Filmen immer noch nicht so das ich kaufen würde.


----------



## Lotto (6. September 2018)

Die beiden Mirrorless von Canon und Nikon sind ja preislich eher was für Profis bzw. wirklich sehr ambitionierte Amateure (Objektivepreise sind ja auch nicht ohne).
Bevor da nix ernsthaftes  in der APS-C-Region ala Sony Alpha 6000/ Fuji XT20 etc. kommt interessieren die beiden vorgestellten Kameras die meisten Leute wohl eher kaum bis gar nicht. Vor allem weil die halt auch nichts wirklich Neues bieten, ist halt mehr so nach dem Motto "haben wir jetzt auch im Programm".
Aber das war mir persönlich auch schon vorher klar, dass da erstmal die A7-Konkurrenz aufgetischt wird.
Der Hauptgrund für Hobby-Fotografen auf Mirrorless zu wechseln ist und bleibt die geringere Größe, und die bietet ja nun keine der Vollformatkameras wirklich.


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2018)

Lotto schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund für Hobby-Fotografen auf Mirrorless zu wechseln ist und bleibt die geringere Größe, und die bietet ja nun keine der Vollformatkameras wirklich.



Vor allem wenn man sich das 28-70 f2 von Canon oder das 50er f0,95 von Nikon ankuckt...


----------



## kero81 (7. September 2018)

Ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen das ich es nicht bereue die 80D vor kurzem gekauft zu haben.  Das is ja schonmal was positives!


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen das ich es nicht bereue die 80D vor kurzem gekauft zu haben.  Das is ja schonmal was positives!



Ich brauche ja jetzt auch wieder eine neue Kamera, wenn meine XT20 verkauft ist. Die Vollformat Kameras interessieren mich gar nicht, weil es einfach viel zu teuer wird.
Vielleicht in ein paar Jahren mal.

Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass Canon in Zukunft mehr in Richtung DSLM gehen möchte. Außerdem wird wohl ein Nachfolger der 80D erwartet (entweder 90D oder 80D Mark II). Auch Nikon geht jetzt in Richtung DSLMs.

Ich frage mich, ob die DSLRs in den nächsten Jahren aussterben werden. Die DSLMs haben eigentlich fast nur Vorteile (außer Akkulaufzeit) und die Hersteller gehen vermehrt in Richtung DSLMs.

Ich habe mir neulich die Canon EOS 80D angeschaut und die ist schon ein riesiger Plastikbomber. Außerdem ist der Ein- und Ausschalter links blöd platziert.
Da fand ich die Nikon D7500 ansprechender.

Ich schwanke aktuell zwischen Nikon D7500 und Panasonic Lumix G9.
Der einzige Vorteil der Nikon wäre der größere Sensor und die Akkulaufzeit.

Ich habe in den 5 Monaten, in denen ich die XT20 hatte, gemerkt, dass kleiner nicht wirklich besser ist. Oft bin ich auf Knöpfe gekommen, die ich gar nicht bedienen wollte und bestimmte Dinge konnte man nur umständlich im Menü einstellen, wo man bei anderen Kameras Knöpfe hat. Da war die Bedienung meiner Nikon D5100 schon angenehmer und die D7500 und G9 haben auch eine komfortablere Bedienung. Außerdem war es egal, ob ich jetzt eine Tasche mit 800g oder mit 1200g umhängen hatte.

Deswegen würde ich eher wieder in Richtung größer gehen. Das merkt man aber leider erst, wenn man länger mit einer Kamera arbeitet.
Ganz schlimm war die Sony A6300. Da war die XT20 1000x besser von der Bedienung her.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die DSLMs haben eigentlich fast nur Vorteile...


Die da wären?  Also ich bleibe lieber beim optischen sucher, brauche keine 2 fantastillionen AF-punkte (wo man nie absehen kann, wo die kamera scharf stellt) und auf einen datsch-bildschirm, der bestenfalls verdreckt, kann ich momentan auch verzichten. (und ich schätze ich bin da nicht der einzige)
Entsprechend würde ich als einzigen vorteil die geringe dicke der kamera sehen (höhe und breite ist nicht sonderlich geringer), wobei sich das mit angebrachtem objektiv noch relativiert. Leider gibt es ja bei anderen herstellern keine objektive vom schlage eines pentax DA 40 2.8 XS...


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die da wären?



Mehr Bilder pro Sekunde, besserer AF, leichter/kompakter, keine Vibration durch das Umklappen des Spiegels, höhere Lebensdauer (die DSLRs sind meistens mit 100.000 Auslösungen angegeben, die DSLMs mit mehr und oft dem doppelten Wert, weil keine Spiegelmechanik verbaut ist), integrierter Bildstabi, oft besser für Videos, die Sucher sind mittlerweile sehr gut.

Ich sehe mittlerweile keinen Grund mehr, warum eine DSLR besser sein sollte.


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2018)

Mein größter Kritikpunkt an den DSLM's ist der Rolling Shutter, der allerdings nur beim Video Filmen störend ist. Wie es abseits der Sonys mit Temperatur Problemen aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich glaube aber nicht das DSLR's aussterben werden. Also zumindest nicht in naher Zukunft. Die kompaktere Baugröße ist allerdings sehr nice, ich merke schon das ich die 80D z.b. bei einer Radtour ungern mitnehme. Da wäre was kleineres, vll mit festem Objektiv schon eher attraktiv. Aber auch leider sehr teuer.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie es abseits der Sonys mit Temperatur Problemen aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Das ist nur von Sony bekannt, weil die Alpha 6 Serie wirklich mit die kompaktesten DSLMs sind. Zumindest habe ich das noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gehört/gelesen.
Die sind mir aber etwas zu kompakt 
Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass Panasonic Kameras mit zu denen gehören, die kaum Probleme bereiten. Auch deswegen fühle ich mich zu Panasonic etwas hingezogen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2018)

Erstmal eines vorweg, ich bin pentax-user und spreche von daher von entsprechenden kameras. Und nun zum thema:


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder pro Sekunde


Kann man als argument sehen, aber das hängt nicht davon ab ob DSLM oder DSLR. So sollte eine K3 im manuellen modus auch um die 10-12 bilder/s hin bekommen und eine canon 7D mk II macht auch 10. Die serienbild-geschwindigkeit hängt nur am prozessor der kamera und der frisst mit höherer geschwindigkeit auch mehr strom. 


> besserer AF,


Das argument kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Was soll da besser sein? Entweder er trifft oder nicht.
 Außerdem, pentax ist wegen seinem angeblich langsamen AF verschrien. Komischer weise kann ich aber, wenn ich sehr kurzfristig ein motiv erkenne, gleichzeitig hoch ziehen, einschalten und sobald ich was durch den sucher sehe (oder manchmal auch nicht, weil meine hardware zu langsam ist und ich deshalb auf verdacht auslöse) auch auslösen. (1-2 sek für alles) Dabei steht meine auslöse-priorität auf "scharf", also die kamera macht erst scharf und löst dann aus! Kann das deine fuji schneller?


> leichter/kompakter


Leichter ja, kompakter... kaum. Wenn ich an meine K1 ein DA 40 2.8 XS baue ist die kombi weniger tief als deine fuji mit etwas ähnlichem. 


> keine Vibration durch das Umklappen des Spiegels,


Hab ich im live-view auch! Der spiegel meiner K1 klappt dann zwar auch, aber erst nach der aufnahme. Bei der KP soll es gänzlich ohne spiegel-klappen gehen. 


> höhere Lebensdauer (die DSLRs sind meistens mit 100.000 Auslösungen angegeben, die DSLMs mit mehr und oft dem doppelten Wert, weil keine Spiegelmechanik verbaut ist),


Du vergleichst jetzt einsteiger/midrange mit preislich eher high-end APSC. Eine schnöde K3, welche in einem ähnlichen preisbereich sein dürfte, soll mindestens 200 000 aushalten.


> integrierter Bildstabi,


Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint! Pentax hat das schon verbaut, da war die XT-reihe bei fuji bestimmt noch nichtmal in planung. Die alte K-m bzw. K-x hatten schon einen 3-achsen stabi und glaube ab der K3 gab es 5-achsen. Von daher haben die DSLM auf die DSLR`s gerade mal aufgeschlossen.


> oft besser für Videos,


Das wäre ein argument. Wer aber ernsthaft filmen will ist in meinen augen mit einer video-kamera aber besser dran. (spätestens wenn es dunkel wird ist auch mit einer DSLM bei zeiten schluß)


> die Sucher sind mittlerweile sehr gut.


Wenn einem "schlechter empfang" im dunkeln nix aus macht und man den zusätzlichen stromverbrauch tollerieren kann, dann ist das ok.



> Ich sehe mittlerweile keinen Grund mehr, warum eine DSLR besser sein sollte.


Hmmm... Da wäre z.b. die ultra-schall sensor-reinigung. Seit ich die K1 habe hab ich höchstens noch dreck auf bzw. im sucher, aber nicht auf dem bild. Und gibt es überhaupt eine DSLM die den sensor nach führt, wenn man sterne fotografiert?

Und zu guter letzt noch etwas text von einem Umsteiger. Der kam glaub ich von nikon und ist auf eine K1 umgestiegen. Allerdings hat man bei pentax fast die ganzen features, und die bedienung, auch bei mid und high-end APSC. Von daher hätte er wohl fast den selben bericht auch unter verwendung einer KP geschrieben.


----------



## Placebo (15. September 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht das DSLR's aussterben werden. Also zumindest nicht in naher Zukunft.


Glaube auch, dass der Support noch sehr lange halten wird. Selbst Sony unterstützt ja noch ihr A-Bajonett, es gibt nur keinen Grund, dort neu ins System einzusteigen. Bis grob geschätzt 2035 sehe ich keine Gefahr als Besitzer solcher Systeme und danach kann man immer noch die Objektive per Adapter weiterverwenden.

Über meinen Wechsel von Sony A zu Fuji bin ich trotzdem immer noch sehr glücklich, danke an die PCGHX-Hilfe von damals  Und die X-T3 sieht von den Specs her richtig, richtig gut aus


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann man als argument sehen, aber das hängt nicht davon ab ob DSLM oder DSLR. So sollte eine K3 im manuellen modus auch um die 10-12 bilder/s hin bekommen und eine canon 7D mk II macht auch 10. Die serienbild-geschwindigkeit hängt nur am prozessor der kamera und der frisst mit höherer geschwindigkeit auch mehr strom.



Nur als Beispiel: Die Panasonic Lumix G9 schafft 60 Bilder/s im Single AF (ab 50 gerät sie langsam ins stocken) und 20 Bilder/s im C-AF ohne Stocken. Das würde eine DSLR nie erreichen, ist aber auch nicht zwingend nötig, außer man macht Aufnahmen von Dingen, die sich schnell bewegen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das argument kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Was soll da besser sein? Entweder er trifft oder nicht.



Die DSLMs haben mehr Messfelder. Die G9 hat "nur" 225, aber z.B. die Alphas haben mehr. Die Pentax K1 II kommt auf 33. Somit arbeitet der AF in dem meisten DSLMs einfach zuverlässiger.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hab ich im live-view auch! Der spiegel meiner K1 klappt dann zwar auch, aber erst nach der aufnahme. Bei der KP soll es gänzlich ohne spiegel-klappen gehen.



Ja, klar hast du auch den LV Modus, aber bei Nikon z.B. wurde der immer sehr laggy, keine Ahnung ob das noch so ist.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du vergleichst jetzt einsteiger/midrange mit preislich eher high-end APSC. Eine schnöde K3, welche in einem ähnlichen preisbereich sein dürfte, soll mindestens 200 000 aushalten.



Du kannst auch die Sony A6000 als Vergleich nehmen. Die ist sogar noch günstiger als die K3 und soll auch 200.000 Auslösungen aushalten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint! Pentax hat das schon verbaut, da war die XT-reihe bei fuji bestimmt noch nichtmal in planung. Die alte K-m bzw. K-x hatten schon einen 3-achsen stabi und glaube ab der K3 gab es 5-achsen. Von daher haben die DSLM auf die DSLR`s gerade mal aufgeschlossen.



Ich habe nie von meiner Fuji gesprochen, sondern allgemein von DSLMs. Meine XT20 hat gar keinen Bildstabi. Wenn sie einen haben, dann aber gleich einen 5-Achsen Stabi. Bei der Pentax K3 II bewegt der Stabi den Sensor "nur" vertikal, horizontal und in die Tiefe, somit 3 Achsen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wäre ein argument. Wer aber ernsthaft filmen will ist in meinen augen mit einer video-kamera aber besser dran. (spätestens wenn es dunkel wird ist auch mit einer DSLM bei zeiten schluß)



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Wenn ich eine Kamera habe, dann zum  Fotografieren. Ich bräuchte gar keine Video Funktion bei einer Kamera. Wenn ich filmen möchte, würde ich mir eine Videokamera kaufen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn einem "schlechter empfang" im dunkeln nix aus macht und man den zusätzlichen stromverbrauch tollerieren kann, dann ist das ok.



Als der Blutmond damals zu sehen war, hatte ich bei meiner XT20 weder Probleme auf dem Display etwas zu sehen, noch im Sucher, von daher reicht mir das völlig aus.
Die XT20 war auf vielen Seiten mit max. 300-350  Auslösungen angegeben. Also habe ich mir gleich einen Zweitakku dazugekauft. Siehe da, ich habe ihn nie gebraucht. Selbst bei 400 Bildern und einigen Minuten Videos hatte ich immer noch 1/3 Akku.
Meinen Zweitakku habe ich deshalb nie gebraucht und nur als Sicherheit dabei gehabt.
Aber da halten die DSLRs natürlich länger.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Da wäre z.b. die ultra-schall sensor-reinigung. Seit ich die K1 habe hab ich höchstens noch dreck auf bzw. im sucher, aber nicht auf dem bild. Und gibt es überhaupt eine DSLM die den sensor nach führt, wenn man sterne fotografiert?



Ultraschall Sensorreinigung können die meisten DSLMs auch. Meine XT20 z.B. auch.




Placebo schrieb:


> Und die X-T3 sieht von den Specs her richtig, richtig gut aus



Nur leider keine wirkliche Weiterentwicklung zur T2.
Der neue Sensor und Prozessor liefern zwar 26,1 MP und die XT2 "nur" 24, aber das wird man nicht sehen.
Der AF soll besser sein, aber das wird man sicherlich auch nicht merken (wenn, dann im direkten Vergleichstest) und der AF der XT2 ist auch schon sehr gut.
Im Bereich Video hat sich was verbessert, aber das ist mir egal. Eine Kamera ist für mich für Fotos da und nicht für Videos.
Viele Leuten haben sich bei der XT3 ein klapp- und schwenkbares Display gewünscht, aber das hat sie leider nicht.
Ich wüsste keinen Grund, warum ich die teurere XT3 anstatt der günstigeren XT2 kaufen sollte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel: Die Panasonic Lumix G9 schafft 60 Bilder/s im Single AF (ab 50 gerät sie langsam ins stocken) und 20 Bilder/s im C-AF ohne Stocken.


Ich hab mir die spec`s der DC-G9EG (Lumix G9) mal angeschaut. Die macht im foto-modus (also auch in RAW) nur 7 fps (deine fuji 14 fps). Was du meinst ist der 6K / 4K photo-modus. Da wird aber ein film aufgenommen und anschließend kann man ein bild ausschneiden. Dann hast du aber eher ein reichlich mieses und vermutlich tot komprimiertes jpg.  Video-kompression taugt in meinen augen nicht so recht für große standbilder oder man hat eine wahnsinns bitrate.
Für 60 fps wäre übrigens auch der interne speicher nicht wirklich groß genug. Der fasst nur 60 RAW- oder 600 jpg-bilder.


> Die DSLMs haben mehr Messfelder. Die G9 hat "nur" 225, aber z.B. die Alphas haben mehr. Die Pentax K1 II kommt auf 33. Somit arbeitet der AF in dem meisten DSLMs einfach zuverlässiger.


Die anzahl AF-felder hat doch nix mit der qualität des AF zu tun. Das wäre einfach zu kurz gedacht denn was nützen dir 1000 AF-felder, wenn dir keines davon den fokus korrekt einstellt?
Der einzige vorteil der DSLM`s wäre, das auch komplett dejustierte objektive, prinzip-bedingt, noch korrekt fokussieren und das bis in die letzte ecke. Auf der anderen seite, erkläre der kamera mal, das sie auf den vogel ganz rechts oben oder den wurm in der mitte unten fokussieren soll. Wenn alle felder aktiviert sind wird auch eine DSLM in der mitte fokussieren oder das nehmen was sie zuerst "erwischt", egal ob das nun vom user so gewollt ist oder nicht.
Dazu ist mir noch der eingeschränkte arbeitsbereich des AF der lumix G9 aufgefallen. Zur fuji hab ich nix gefunden, aber den der lumix schlägt ja selbst meine olle K30... wenn auch nur knapp.  (lumix= 0 bis 18 LW und die K30 -1 bis 18LW)


> Ja, klar hast du auch den LV Modus, aber bei Nikon z.B. wurde der immer sehr laggy, keine Ahnung ob das noch so ist.


Ich hab da keine probleme mit der geschwindigkeit. Ich kann es lediglich schlecht kontrollieren, da der spiegelschlag das bild immer kurz unterbricht und schnelle objekte "aus der hüfte" anvisieren kann auch nicht jeder. (gilt für den serienbild-modus)


> Du kannst auch die Sony A6000 als Vergleich nehmen. Die ist sogar noch günstiger als die K3 und soll auch 200.000 Auslösungen aushalten.


Dafür wird es der sony an anderen ecken fehlen. Aber das bei der überhaupt was in richtung auslösungen begrenzt ist, wo da doch garkeine mechanik sein soll... 


> Ich habe nie von meiner Fuji gesprochen, sondern allgemein von DSLMs. Meine XT20 hat gar keinen Bildstabi. Wenn sie einen haben, dann aber gleich einen 5-Achsen Stabi. Bei der Pentax K3 II bewegt der Stabi den Sensor "nur" vertikal, horizontal und in die Tiefe, somit 3 Achsen.


Leider hab ich zur K3 gerade nix genaueres gefunden. Da steht nur was von "3D sensor-shift" und der wird wohl schon eine verbesserung zum 3-achsen stabi von z.b. der K30 sein.
Aber meinetwegen nehmen wir halt deren nachfolger, die KP. (hab jetzt erst gemerkt, das die K3 EOL ist ) Die hat definitiv 5 achsen und ist auch schon wieder 1- 1,5 jahr auf dem markt. "Vorsprung" für die DSLM`s ist also wirklich etwas anderes.


> Als der Blutmond damals zu sehen war, hatte ich bei meiner XT20 weder Probleme auf dem Display etwas zu sehen, noch im Sucher, von daher reicht mir das völlig aus.


Mir geht es nicht um`s sehen, letztlich kann die kamera das bild-signal ja "verstärken" wie blöd, sondern um das "krisseln". Ich brauche halt ein klares bild... jederzeit!
Und der mond ist auch kein rechter anhaltspunkt, denn der kommt, in sachen helligkeit, gleich nach der sonne. (außer es ist neu-mond) Versuche doch mal auf die sterne scharf zu stellen... (vieleicht noch manuell)


> Ultraschall Sensorreinigung können die meisten DSLMs auch. Meine XT20 z.B. auch.


Und sensor-shift? (nachführung) Das geht, per O-GPS modul, bei pentax auch gefühlt schon ewig.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die spec`s der DC-G9EG (Lumix G9) mal angeschaut. Die macht im foto-modus (also auch in RAW) nur 7 fps (deine fuji 14 fps). Was du meinst ist der 6K / 4K photo-modus. Da wird aber ein film aufgenommen und anschließend kann man ein bild ausschneiden. Dann hast du aber eher ein reichlich mieses und vermutlich tot komprimiertes jpg.  Video-kompression taugt in meinen augen nicht so recht für große standbilder oder man hat eine wahnsinns bitrate.
> Für 60 fps wäre übrigens auch der interne speicher nicht wirklich groß genug. Der fasst nur 60 RAW- oder 600 jpg-bilder.



Je nach Modus und AF schafft die 60 Bilder pro Sekunde und das ist kein Videomodus. Man kann aber Fotos in 4K/6K Qualität machen.



> Während SH1 mit 20 Bildern pro Sekunde und AF-C arbeitet, werden bei SH2 60 Bilder pro Sekunde erreicht, wobei jedoch der Fokus und die Belichtung mit der ersten Aufnahme eingefroren werden. Beide Modi speichern allerdings nur 50 Bilder, laufen also nur 2,5 beziehungsweise 0,8 Sekunden lang.
> 
> In H, M und L hingegen arbeitet die Kamera wie bei normalen Fotos wahlweise mit mechanischem Verschluss, elektronischem ersten und mechanischem zweiten Verschlussvorhang zur Reduzierung von Vibrationen oder mit gänzlich elektronischem Verschluss. M nimmt sieben Serienbilder pro Sekunde auf, L dagegen nur zwei. Beide arbeiten mit Live-View und Autofokus-Verfolgung. In H hängt die Serienbildgeschwindigkeit davon ab, ob man den AF-S oder AF-C aktiviert hat. Mit AF-S gibt es zwölf Serienbilder pro Sekunde, aber kein Live-View. Mit AF-C sind es zwar nur neun Serienbilder pro Sekunde, dafür gibt es aber eine Autofokus-Verfolgung und auch ein Livebild.
> Im Gegensatz zu SH ist die Serienbildanzahl in H, M und L nicht begrenzt, sondern hängt lediglich von der Speicherkartenkapazität ab. Der Puffer ist ausreichend groß für lange, schnelle Serien, in JPEG kann eine schnelle Speicherkarte in der Regel sogar komplett mit voller Serienbildgeschwindigkeit beschrieben werden. In Raw reicht es bei schneller Speicherkarte für etwa 90 Bilder bei hoher Geschwindigkeit (12 B/s), bevor die Serienbildrate aufgrund eines vollen Puffers sinkt. Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit bei vollen Puffer liegt bei etwa 106 MByte pro Sekunde, was für ein UHS-II-Interface nicht gerade schnell ist.


 Testbericht: Panasonic Lumix DC-G9 Spiegelloses Foto-Flaggschiff




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die anzahl AF-felder hat doch nix mit der qualität des AF zu tun. Das wäre einfach zu kurz gedacht denn was nützen dir 1000 AF-felder, wenn dir keines davon den fokus korrekt einstellt?
> Der einzige vorteil der DSLM`s wäre, das auch komplett dejustierte objektive, prinzip-bedingt, noch korrekt fokussieren und das bis in die letzte ecke. Auf der anderen seite, erkläre der kamera mal, das sie auf den vogel ganz rechts oben oder den wurm in der mitte unten fokussieren soll. Wenn alle felder aktiviert sind wird auch eine DSLM in der mitte fokussieren oder das nehmen was sie zuerst "erwischt", egal ob das nun vom user so gewollt ist oder nicht.



Wer sagt denn, dass die 225 Felder nicht richtig fokusieren? Natürlich kann die Kamera nicht riechen, was man gerne fokusieren möchte. Man hat aber z.B. die Möglichkeit der Kamera zu sagen, was sie fokusieren soll und dann verfolgt sie das Motiv (Motivverfolgung) und das geht ja wohl mit mehr Feldern wesentlich schneller und genauer, als mit weniger Feldern.



> Der Autofokus kann auch bewegten Motiven gut folgen. Hierfür stehen wahlweise ein Punktautofokus, der beliebig platziert werden kann, eine Tracking-Funktion sowie eine Mehrfeldsteuerung mit 221 Autofokuspunkten zur Verfügung, wobei man den aktiven Bereich in Zahl und Ort der genutzten Fokuspunkte verstellen kann. Bei der manuellen Fokussierung kann man sich nicht nur von einer Fokuslupe unterstützen lassen, sondern auch von einer Fokuspeaking-Funktion.


Testbericht: Panasonic Lumix DC-G9 Spiegelloses Foto-Flaggschiff




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu ist mir noch der eingeschränkte arbeitsbereich des AF der lumix G9 aufgefallen. Zur fuji hab ich nix gefunden, aber den der lumix schlägt ja selbst meine olle K30... wenn auch nur knapp.  (lumix= 0 bis 18 LW und die K30 -1 bis 18LW)



Laut offizieller Homepage liegt der Bereich bei der G9 bei EV -4 - 18



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dafür wird es der sony an anderen ecken fehlen. Aber das bei der überhaupt was in richtung auslösungen begrenzt ist, wo da doch garkeine mechanik sein soll...



Alle DSLMs, die ich so gesehen habe, schaffen laut Angaben die 200.000. Mechanisch ist der Verschluss, denn bei den DSLMs kann man wahlweise per elektronischem oder mechanishem Verschluss fotografieren.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider hab ich zur K3 gerade nix genaueres gefunden. Da steht nur was von "3D sensor-shift" und der wird wohl schon eine verbesserung zum 3-achsen stabi von z.b. der K30 sein.
> Aber meinetwegen nehmen wir halt deren nachfolger, die KP. (hab jetzt erst gemerkt, das die K3 EOL ist ) Die hat definitiv 5 achsen und ist auch schon wieder 1- 1,5 jahr auf dem markt. "Vorsprung" für die DSLM`s ist also wirklich etwas anderes.



Ich habe auch nichts genaues gefunden, aber auf mehreren Seiten stand, dass er vertikal, horizontal und in die Tiefe ausgleicht.
Ich kannte Pentax nicht und sonst kenne ich auch keine DSLRs, die einen integrierten Bildstabi hätten. Bei DSLMs gibt es mehrere, die das haben. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um`s sehen, letztlich kann die kamera das bild-signal ja "verstärken" wie blöd, sondern um das "krisseln". Ich brauche halt ein klares bild... jederzeit!



Ok, das krisseln hast du natürlich irgendwann, stört mich aber wiederum gar nicht, weil ich sowieso nur äußerst selten nachts fotografiere.
Dafür hab ich beim elektronischen Sucher einen extremen Vorteil: Ich sehe schon im Sucher, wie sich Blende, Zeit usw. auf das Bild auswirken.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und sensor-shift? (nachführung) Das geht, per O-GPS modul, bei pentax auch gefühlt schon ewig.



Sensor Shift ist doch der Bildstabi oder was ist das bei Pentax?
Die Olympus OMD EM 5 Mark II bspw. kann macht mehrere Fotos und verschiebt den Sensor dabei immer ein wenig in verschiedene Richtungen. Als Ergebnis bekommt man dann ein 50MP Foto. Das funktioniert aber nur bei Motiven, die sich absolut nicht bewegen.


Beide Systeme sind heutzutage mindestens gleich gut. Die DSLMs bieten mehr Spielereien, die der ein oder andere vielleicht nicht braucht.
Letztendlich kommt es heutzutage nur noch auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. Pentax gefällt mir vom Aussehen her überhaupt nicht, deswegen habe ich mich nie mit Pentax beschäftigt.
Für mich bieten die DSLMs auf jeden Fall mittlerweile mehr Vorteile, wenn ich sie mit gängigen DSLRs von Canon oder Nikon vergleiche.
In Zukunft wird es sicherlich mehr DSLMs als DSLRs geben.



Edit: ich finde das Video von Pavel bringt es gut rüber. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jh_YPy0B-6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch das Video verdeutlicht es ganz gut: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ur32kNBrKxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Je nach Modus und AF schafft die 60 Bilder pro Sekunde und das ist kein Videomodus. Man kann aber Fotos in 4K/6K Qualität machen.


Die technischen daten sagen:

6K PHOTO**/4K PHOTO**              Serienbild-Geschwindigkeit           [6 K FOTO] 30 Bilder / Sek/[4K FOTO] 60 Bilder / Sek., 30 Bilder / Sek
...
**Über Videoaufnahmen, 6K PHOTO/4K PHOTO-Aufnahmen

Und ich hab mich verguckt. In RAW sind es 12 FPS.


Tenische Daten Lumix G9 (auf "alle techn. Daten" klicken)



> Man hat aber z.B. die Möglichkeit der Kamera zu sagen, was sie fokusieren soll und dann verfolgt sie das Motiv (Motivverfolgung) und das geht ja wohl mit mehr Feldern wesentlich schneller und genauer, als mit weniger Feldern.


Die motivverfolgung funktioniert auch mit einer DSLR und das nicht zwingend schlechter. Zwischen den fokus-feldern ist ja letztlich kein "leerer raum", so das das motiv trotzdem von punkt zu punkt wandert.
Allerdings wüßte ich jetzt auch nicht, ob ich das unbedingt benötigen würde. Wenn es die kamera macht, dann ohne mein zutun.



> Laut offizieller Homepage liegt der Bereich bei der G9 bei EV -4 - 18


Ups... Mein fehler. Bin wohl in der zeile verrutscht. 



> Sensor Shift ist doch der Bildstabi oder was ist das bei Pentax?


Sensor-shift bezeinet nur, das der sensor sich bewegen kann und bei pentax macht das system halt die stabilisierung, führt den sensor bei sternenfotografie nach, wird für pixelshift genutzt, bewerkstelligt die tiefpassfilter-emulation und die sensorreinigung.


> Die Olympus OMD EM 5 Mark II bspw. kann macht mehrere Fotos und verschiebt den Sensor dabei immer ein wenig in verschiedene Richtungen. Als Ergebnis bekommt man dann ein 50MP Foto. Das funktioniert aber nur bei Motiven, die sich absolut nicht bewegen.


Das hat pentax auch schon seit der K3 II, wobei aber nicht die auflösung hoch geschraubt wird sondern die abbildung "verfeinert". Ich kann das aber nicht so recht nutzen, da mein RAW-entwickler das wohl nicht wirklich unterstützt und ich auf das original-programm von pentax keine lust hab. Die kamera speichert im RAW-modus jedenfalls 4 bilder in das RAW.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die technischen daten sagen:
> 
> 6K PHOTO**/4K PHOTO**              Serienbild-Geschwindigkeit           [6 K FOTO] 30 Bilder / Sek/[4K FOTO] 60 Bilder / Sek., 30 Bilder / Sek
> ...
> ...



Du verwechselst da aber etwas. Der 6K/4K Modus ist etwas anderes. Ich habe in meinem Post vorher von Digitalkamera.de zitiert, da steht alles beschrieben.

Aber ich kann auch andere Beispiele nennen, denn jede DSLM ist schneller, weil es mit den Spiegeln gar nicht anders geht.

Olympus M1 Mark II mit AF-S
JPEG: 15,3 Bilder pro Sekunde für 117 Bilder in Serie, danach sind 9,8 Bilder pro Sekunde möglich
RAW: 15,3 Bilder pro Sekunde für 102 Bilder in Serie, danach sind 9,7 Bilder pro Sekunde möglich 

Fujifilm XT20 mit AF-S
JPEG: 13,4 Bilder/S. für ca. 41 Bilder, dann 8,4 Bilder/S.
RAW: 13,1 Bilder/S. für ca. 24 Bilder, dann 2,8 Bilder/S. 

Sony A6000 (um mal eine günstigere zu nennen) mit AF-S
JPEG: 11,1 Bilder/S. für ca. 49 Bilder, dann 2,1 Bilder/S
RAW: 11,0 Bilder/S. für ca. 23 Bilder, dann 1,5 Bilder/S

Olympus OMD EM 5 II mit AF-S
JPEG: 10,8 Bilder/S. für ca. 18 Bilder, dann 6,4 Bilder/S
RAW: 10,6 Bilder/S. für ca. 18 Bilder, dann 5,7 Bilder/S.

Die Pentx K2 II mit AF-S
JPEG: 8,0 Bilder/S. für ca. 65 Bilder, dann 2,5 Bilder/S. 
RAW: 7,9 Bilder/S. für ca. 22 Bilder, dann 2,0 Bilder/S.

Einen Vergleich mit dem MF habe ich nicht gefunden, aber da sollten die DSLMs noch schneller sein.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die motivverfolgung funktioniert auch mit einer DSLR und das nicht zwingend schlechter. Zwischen den fokus-feldern ist ja letztlich kein "leerer raum", so das das motiv trotzdem von punkt zu punkt wandert.
> Allerdings wüßte ich jetzt auch nicht, ob ich das unbedingt benötigen würde. Wenn es die kamera macht, dann ohne mein zutun.



Natürlich reicht der AF der DSLRs auch für den normalen Benutzer. Wenn man aber schnelle Motive (z.B. meinen Hund im Laufen oder Sportveranstaltungen) ablichten möchte und verfolgen möchte, dann hat man sicherlich mehr scharfe Treffer dabei, wenn man mehr Messfelder und dadurch einen schnelleren AF hat.

Die Panasonic G9 fokussiert immerhin in 0,05s während die Pentak K3 II 0,31s braucht. Bei schnellen Motiven macht das den Unterschied.
Eine etwas günstigere, Olympus OMD EM 10 III, braucht auch nur 0,11s.
Die Zeiten sind natürlich auch abhängig von den Objektiven.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sensor-shift bezeinet nur, das der sensor sich bewegen kann und bei pentax macht das system halt die stabilisierung, führt den sensor bei sternenfotografie nach, wird für pixelshift genutzt, bewerkstelligt die tiefpassfilter-emulation und die sensorreinigung.



Naja, wie geschrieben: Alle, die einen intergrierten Bildstabi haben, regeln das über einen beweglichen Sensor und Ultraschall Sensorreinigung haben sie auch.
Ob es bei einer DSLM eine Funktion für Sterne gibt, weiß ich nicht. Dafür gibt es etliche andere Funktionen.

Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du möchtest, der einzige Vorteil, den DSLRs gegenüber DSLMs haben, ist die Akkulaufzeit  und die Bedienung (mehr Knöpfe usw.)


----------



## fotoman (16. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Alle DSLMs, die ich so gesehen habe, schaffen laut Angaben die 200.000. Mechanisch ist der Verschluss, denn bei den DSLMs kann man wahlweise per elektronischem oder mechanishem Verschluss fotografieren.


Die Spiegelmechanik kommt noch dazu (die war damals bei Canon an der EOS 20D die Schwachstelle, nicht der Verschluss). Aber mal ehrlich. Ich wäre mittlerweile froh, wenn meine D700 nach 286.000 Auslösungen und 10 Jahren "endlich" mal kaputt gehen würde. Das würde mir die Entscheidung erleichtern, sie durch eine D850 zu ersetzen, da mir meine D4 mit 509.000 Auslösungen mittlerweile auch schon etwas suspect wird (ich fotografieren nicht vor der Haustüre und eine Fototour kostet meist bedeutend mehr wie die D700 oder auch meine D7100 noch einbringen könnte).

Eine DSLM, die im AF bei LowLight schon nur mit dem 10 Jahre alten AF der D700 vergleichbar ist (erwarten würde ich 2018 einen, der mit der D500/D5/D850 mithalten kann) habe ich selbst in Tests noch nicht gesehen. Die (mir bekannten) Tests sind grundsätzlich unfähr. Da werden ähnlich eObjektive an einer KB DSLR und der Crop MF-T vergleichen, weil es nahezu keine äquivalenten Objektive gibt. Die Sony A9 mag eine Ausnahme sein, obwohl ich damit bisher auch nur Vergleich bei recht gutem Licht kenne (insb. von der Einführung des 400/2.8).



Rage1988 schrieb:


> die Sucher sind mittlerweile sehr  gut.


Bevor ich den Akku alle zwei Stunden wechsele, fotografiere ich  lieber 8h am Stück mit einem Akku, optischem Sucher und aktivem AF-C  (und ein paar tausend Bildern in der Zeit).



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Natürlich reicht der AF der DSLRs auch für den  normalen Benutzer. Wenn man aber schnelle Motive (z.B. meinen Hund im  Laufen oder Sportveranstaltungen) ablichten möchte und verfolgen möchte,  dann hat man sicherlich mehr scharfe Treffer dabei, wenn man mehr  Messfelder und dadurch einen schnelleren AF hat.


Oha, tausende  von Sportfotografen weltweit irren also? Aber gut, die halten nur selten  blind drauf und suchen dann aus hunderten von Bildern eine Serie  (30fps mit 4 Sekunden sind 120 Bilder) das eine raus, das sie brauchen.

Aber  in der Tat würde mich mal interssieren, wie der AF der DSLMs in genau den Situtionen reagiert, in denen bisher jeder Phasen AF bei mir  versagt hat. Leider hab ich noch nie jemanden mit einer Sony A7/A9 und passendem Objektiv (also 70-200/2.8 oder 200/2 bzw. 300/2.8 plus Adapter) bei den Wettkämpfen getroffen.

Genauso wie mich der AWB der Kameras interessieren würde. Ich kenne einge Hallen, in denen jeder Weissabgleich bisher versagt hat und man die Bilder nachher am PC je Hallenecke (und mittlerweile auch noch je Bandenbeleuchtung) individuell bearbeiten muss. Da möchte ich mich nicht schon vor Ort durch einen falschen WB im Sucher ärgern, das Auge ist bei optischen Sucher dabei sehr tolerant.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> keine Vibration durch das Umklappen des  Spiegels,


Für mich ist das der einzige Grund, auf die Nikon Z7 zu schielen.  Die D850 kann sowas mittlerweile aber auch. Wobei es weniger die Vibrationen wie der Krach ist, der mich interessiert. Wo der Krach nicht stört, kann ich mit SVA fotografieren.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du möchtest,  der einzige Vorteil, den DSLRs gegenüber DSLMs haben, ist die  Akkulaufzeit  und die Bedienung (mehr Knöpfe usw.)


Kannst Du  gerne so sehen. Wer adaptierte Objektive mag, wird bei Sony (mit  Canon-Objektive) sicherlich die passenden finden. Bei allen anderen Herstellern (und damit auch alle MF-T) fehlen mir die passenden Objektive. An eine D500 hänge ich auch kein 50-150/2.8 sondern tausche das höhere Rauschen mit einem 70-200/2.8 gegen die längere Brennweite im Vergleich zu KB.

Verwunderlich  finde ich es allerdings, dass es nahezu keinen Sportprofi gibt, der auf Sony  gewechselt hat. Irgendas scheint an der A9 wohl noch zu fehlen.  Oder ist es doch nur der Profi-Support?


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Die Spiegelmechanik kommt noch dazu (die war damals bei Canon an der EOS 20D die Schwachstelle, nicht der Verschluss). Aber mal ehrlich. Ich wäre mittlerweile froh, wenn meine D700 nach 286.000 Auslösungen und 10 Jahren "endlich" mal kaputt gehen würde. Das würde mir die Entscheidung erleichtern, sie durch eine D850 zu ersetzen, da mir meine D4 mit 509.000 Auslösungen mittlerweile auch schon etwas suspect wird (ich fotografieren nicht vor der Haustüre und eine Fototour kostet meist bedeutend mehr wie die D700 oder auch meine D7100 noch einbringen könnte).



Es sind natürlich nur Angaben der Hersteller, damit sie auf der sicheren Seite sind. Manche Kameras halten sicherlich weitaus mehr aus, je nachdem wo sie eingesetzt wird (Studio oder vielleicht eher Landschaft wo es auch mal nass und kalt wird).




fotoman schrieb:


> Bevor ich den Akku alle zwei Stunden wechsele, fotografiere ich  lieber 8h am Stück mit einem Akku, optischem Sucher und aktivem AF-C  (und ein paar tausend Bildern in der Zeit).



Kommt natürlich darauf an was du fotografierst und ist klar ein Vorteil der DSLRs. Ich hab es mit meiner XT20 noch nicht geschafft den Akku an einem Tag zu leeren (selbst nach 400 Fotos, einigen Minuten Videos hatte der Akku noch 1/3). 
Wenn du jetzt natürlich im Studio arbeitest, die Kamera immer an hast und du 1000de Bilder durchballerst, dann musst du bei einer DSLM mindestens einmal den Akku wechseln.



fotoman schrieb:


> Oha, tausende  von Sportfotografen weltweit irren also? Aber gut, die halten nur selten  blind drauf und suchen dann aus hunderten von Bildern eine Serie  (30fps mit 4 Sekunden sind 120 Bilder) das eine raus, das sie brauchen.



So, und welche Kameras nutzen Sportfotographen? Sicherlich keine im Bereich bis 1000€. Ich bin kein Berufsfotograph, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Kameras weitaus mehr kosten als eine EOS 80D, D7500 oder die aus der Alpha Reihe.
Wenn ich also z.B. mit einer sehr günstigen A6000 ein annähernd gutes Ergebnis erreichen kann, dann habe ich mehr davon, als wenn ich mehrere 1000€ ausgeben muss, um vielleicht ein bisschen besseres Ergebnis zu erhalten.
Was schleppen außerdem Sportfotographen mit? 


fotoman schrieb:


> Aber  in der Tat würde mich mal interssieren, wie der AF der DSLMs in genau den Situtionen reagiert, in denen bisher jeder Phasen AF bei mir  versagt hat. Leider hab ich noch nie jemanden mit einer Sony A7/A9 und passendem Objektiv (also 70-200/2.8 oder 200/2 bzw. 300/2.8 plus Adapter) bei den Wettkämpfen getroffen.



Das wäre in der Tat ein interessanter Vergleich, denn man weiß nie genau, von wem Youtuber und Testmagazine im Hintergrund gesponsort werden, nur damit die Kamera besser da steht.


Der Profi / Berufsfotograph hat immer andere Anforderungen. Berufsfotographen haben schon allein die Vorgaben der Unternehmen, die sie einhalten müssen.
Der Vergleich Berufsfotograph und Hobbyfotograph ist meiner Meinung nach einfach unangebracht. Ein Berufsfotograph hat auch kein Problem eine Tonne Ausrüstung mitzunehmen.
Wenn ich unterwegs bin, nehme ich so wenig wie möglich mit. Wenn ich jetzt plane an Ort X ein Foto zu machen, dann ist es mir auch wurst, was ich mitschleppe.
Bin ich jetzt aber Wandern oder Radfahren und auf der Suche nach zufällig tollen Motiven, dann hätte ich ein Problem die Ausrüstung eines Sportfotographen mitzuschleppen (und viele andere Hobbyfotographen sicherlich auch).
Wenn für dich bei einem System keine passenden Objektive dabei sind, musst du natürlich schauen, dass du woanders fündig wirst.
Die DSLRs haben da natürlich eine größere Auswahl, weil sie länger auf dem Markt sind. Bei MFT Kameras ist die Auswahl aber auch riesig und v.a. der Preis angenehm.
Bei Sony E Mount zahlt man schon wieder mehr und bekommt keine Spitzenqualität, außer man wechselt auf Zeiss, was aber wieder gewaltig mehr kostet.
Bei Fuji bekommt man eine hohe Qualität, muss allerdings auch tief in die Tasche greifen.

Und ich zitiere mich jetzt noch einmal selbst:



> Beide Systeme sind heutzutage mindestens gleich gut. Die DSLMs bieten mehr Spielereien, die der ein oder andere vielleicht nicht braucht.
> Letztendlich kommt es heutzutage nur noch auf den persönlichen Geschmack an.
> *Für mich * bieten die DSLMs auf jeden Fall mittlerweile mehr Vorteile


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da aber etwas. Der 6K/4K Modus ist etwas anderes. Ich habe in meinem Post vorher von Digitalkamera.de zitiert, da steht alles beschrieben.


Hmpf... Panasonic sollte mal lernen wie man einen text sinnvoll formatiert. Hab`s im zahlen-wust noch gefunden. Allerdings stellt sich mir gerade die frage, ob man bei den 60 fps nicht "blind" schießen muß. Überall wo "live view" dahinter steht, und etwas anderes hast du bei der kamera sowieso nicht, ist die frame-anzahl bedeutend niedriger.
Dazu ist, bei 60 bildern/s, in RAW bereits nach 1 sek und in jpg nach 10 sek schluß mit schnell und dann will ich auch noch sehen, wie du den wust auswertest. 


> Natürlich reicht der AF der DSLRs auch für den normalen Benutzer. Wenn man aber schnelle Motive (z.B. meinen Hund im Laufen oder Sportveranstaltungen) ablichten möchte und verfolgen möchte, dann hat man sicherlich mehr scharfe Treffer dabei, wenn man mehr Messfelder und dadurch einen schnelleren AF hat.


Wie gesagt, die anzahl meßfelder hat nix damit zu tun! Bei einer DSLM sind sie lediglich über den gesammten bildbereich verteilt und nicht richtung mitte konzentriert. Dabei will ich allerdings mal sehen, wie du absichtlich etwas in der ecke fokussierst.
Und überhaupt, für sport würde ich nie eine DSLM nehmen, außer sie hat einen phasen-AF. Oder kommt ein kontrast-AF neuerdings auch mit sowas zurecht? (original,nur leicht zugeschnitten und verkleinert!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, das ist nicht die ausnahme, sondern eher die regel.



> Die Panasonic G9 fokussiert immerhin in 0,05s während die Pentak K3 II 0,31s braucht. Bei schnellen Motiven macht das den Unterschied.


Das sind reine zahlen die nix mit der realität zu tun haben. Das was der phasen-AF langsamer reagiert muß er locker weniger suchen. (gerade unter schwierigeren bedingungen)


> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du möchtest, der einzige Vorteil, den DSLRs gegenüber DSLMs haben, ist die Akkulaufzeit  und die Bedienung (mehr Knöpfe usw.)


Da mein hobby kein pony-hof ist, sehe ich das eben etwas anders. 


Rage1988 schrieb:


> So, und welche Kameras nutzen Sportfotographen?
> Was schleppen außerdem Sportfotographen mit?


Meist canon, selten nikon und frauen auch gerne mal eine betagte, aber leichte pentax kx mit dem kit-objektiv.
Die "canoniere" bevorzugen dabei modelle mit hoher serienbild-rate, was meist auf eine 7D (mk II) hinaus läuft.(meine sicht!)  In sachen objektive spaltet sich dann das lager. Da sind viele mit diversen L-objektiven und 2 body`s (einer lange und einer kurze brennweite) unterwegs, aber auch das kit bzw. ein günstiges 70-300 findet verbreitung. Allerdings gibt es auch hier und da die hardcore-fraktion. Kenne einen von denen und der knipst alles mit einer 50er festbrennweite in verbindung mit dem "fuß-zoom" und croppen.
Achja, einen hobby- (oder gelegenheits-?) fotograf hab ich heute auch gesehen und er hatte etwas in der hand, was wie eine alpha 6000 aus sah. Allerdings war das ding so sauber, als wenn er sie gerade aus dem laden geholt hat. Von daher kann er, angesichts der staubigen bedingungen heute, nicht viele bilder gemacht haben und die auch noch von weit weg. 


> Sicherlich keine im Bereich bis 1000€.


Wer fotografie als hobby oder beruf halbwegs ernsthaft betreibt, der gibt nicht nur 1000€ aus. Das machen nur die gelegenheits-knipser, die fotos für privat brauchen und vieleicht auf 4-5 veranstaltungen im jahr gehen. (wenn überhaupt so viele) Dabei darf das equip natürlich nicht dreckig oder gar nass werden...
Ich könnte dagegen bei der nächsten veranstaltung mal etwas regen gebrauchen, damit eine kamera wieder sauber wird. Aber ich seh das schon treten, ich werd sie eher mal mit unter die dusche nehmen müssen.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wer fotografie als hobby [...] halbwegs ernsthaft betreibt, der gibt nicht nur 1000€ aus. Das machen nur die gelegenheits-knipser, die fotos für privat brauchen und vieleicht auf 4-5 veranstaltungen im jahr gehen. (wenn überhaupt so viele) Dabei darf das equip natürlich nicht dreckig oder gar nass werden...



Sorry, aber das ist  Schwachsinn und genau das zeigt, was in deinem Kopf (und in den Köpfen vieler anderer auch) verankert ist: Nur groß und teuer macht gute Fotos.
Leute mit kleineren Kameras (DSLM) werden dann belächelt.

Die Fotos entstehen immer noch durch das Können des Benutzers. Wenn ich jemanden einen Ferrari gebe, ist er noch lange kein Rennfahrer. 
Nicht jeder hat so viel Geld und sehr viele machen gute Fotos mit Kameras, die weit unter 1000€ liegen.

Der_yappi hier im Forum nutzt bspw.  eine Olympus OMD EM 10 II und die liegt weit unter 1000€. Komischerweise sind seine Fotos trotzdem richtig gut. Komisch, denn nach deiner Denkweise müssten die richtig besch*ssen sein.

Hast du überhaupt schon jemals eine DSLM getestet? Ich glaube nicht, so wie du schreibst.

Ich habe 7 Jahre lang eine DSLR benutzt, konnte die A6000 testen, hatte die A6300 für ein paar Wochen und habe die XT20.
Ich kenne immerhin beide Welten (DSLM und DSLR).

Achja, viele DSLMs nutzen sowohl Phasen-AF als auch Kontrast-AF. Das kann z.b. sogar die A6000. Nennt sich Hybrid AF und meine XT20 hat das auch.

Aber an dieser Stelle steige ich hier aus, denn wenn jemand so verbohrt ist, macht eine Diskussion keinen Sinn. Deine Pentax sind einfach das Nonplusultra.

Was du mit dem Bild zeigen möchtest, weiß ich auch nicht, denn besonders toll finde ich es nicht. Alleine schon wegen dem Finger oder Arm unten links am Rand.

Edit: Achja, meine Kameras sind auch immer wie aus der Verpackung. Ich mache sie einfach regelmäßig komplett sauber, damit ich lange etwas davon habe. Nicht umsonst funktioniert meine Nikon D5100 nach 7 Jahren, etlichen Wasserfällen und Dreck immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Sie sieht auch immer noch wie neu aus.
Aber deiner Meinung nach wird eine saubere Kamera ja einfach nie benutzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist  Schwachsinn und genau das zeigt, was in deinem Kopf (und in den Köpfen vieler anderer auch) verankert ist: Nur groß und teuer macht gute Fotos.
> Leute mit kleineren Kameras (DSLM) werden dann belächelt.


Hier wird niemand belächelt. Nur lobst du die DSLM`s als das bessere gegenüber den DSLR`s, was so aber nicht stimmt. Für deine einsatzzwecke mag eine DSLM sicherlich das bessere system sein, aber für meine, also alles was schnell und dreckig ist, ist es halt die DSLR. Das kannst du nun drehen und wenden wie du willst.


> Die Fotos entstehen immer noch durch das Können des Benutzers. Wenn ich jemanden einen Ferrari gebe, ist er noch lange kein Rennfahrer.


Der vergleich hinkt und ist unpassend, denn selbst ein fahranfänger kann einen ferrari schneller bewegen als einen dacia. (vergleich teuer vs. billig)


> Nicht jeder hat so viel Geld und sehr viele machen gute Fotos mit Kameras, die weit unter 1000€ liegen.


Du denkst nicht weit genug. Es fotografieren doch nicht alle nur mit der kit-linse und wenn du zum kit noch 1-2 linsen dazu kaufst (was irgendwie zu erwarten ist), dann ist deine 1000€ marke ruckzuck pulverisiert.


> Der_yappi hier im Forum nutzt bspw.  eine Olympus OMD EM 10 II und die liegt weit unter 1000€. Komischerweise sind seine Fotos trotzdem richtig gut. Komisch, denn nach deiner Denkweise müssten die richtig besch*ssen sein.


Soweit ich weiß hat er aber auch noch eine nikon. Was jetzt für was zum einsatz kommt kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich würde die olympus zum spielen bzw. für stadt und landschafts-fotogrifie zum einsatz bringen. Die nikon hätte dann bei dunkelheit, schlechten bedingungen oder wenn ich irgendwo campiere den vorzug.


> Hast du überhaupt schon jemals eine DSLM getestet? Ich glaube nicht, so wie du schreibst.


Ich ziehe keine leihgeräte durch den dreck. Soviel anstand habe ich schon noch gegenüber sachen die nicht mir sind.
Dazu muß die kamera wenigstens eine passable abdichtung haben und solange mir so gut wie kein anderer mit einer DSLM im dreck über den weg läuft ist das thema eh hinfällig. (und dann sind da auch noch die vorhandenen objektive, die einen wechsel erschweren würden)


> Ich habe 7 Jahre lang eine DSLR benutzt, konnte die A6000 testen, hatte die A6300 für ein paar Wochen und habe die XT20.
> Ich kenne immerhin beide Welten (DSLM und DSLR).


Dann find ich es aber komisch, das du deine DSLR immer noch hast (!!!), die sony`s lediglich getestet hast und die XT20 verkaufen willst. Dabei könntest du bei der XT20 auf einen tausch gegen ein neu-gerät bestehen und hoffen, das das dann läuft.


> Achja, viele DSLMs nutzen sowohl Phasen-AF als auch Kontrast-AF. Das kann z.b. sogar die A6000. Nennt sich Hybrid AF und meine XT20 hat das auch.


Namen? (außer der "sehr zuverlässigen" XT20) Die von dir anvisierte lumix G9 sollte doch nur kontrast-AF haben...


> Aber an dieser Stelle steige ich hier aus, denn wenn jemand so verbohrt ist, macht eine Diskussion keinen Sinn. Deine Pentax sind einfach das Nonplusultra.


Auch wenn ich jetzt gefahr laufe das mir einer ans bein pinkeln will, aber der satz ist armseelig. Sowas kommt nur, wenn die argumente langsam knapp werden. 


> Was du mit dem Bild zeigen möchtest, weiß ich auch nicht, denn besonders toll finde ich es nicht. Alleine schon wegen dem Finger oder Arm unten links am Rand.


Tja, da stand halt einer im weg. Du magst das nicht haben, aber ich kann die leute ja nicht einfach bei seite treten.
Allerdings fordere ich dich hiermit auf etwas ähnliches zu schießen. Wenn dein AF da noch etwas trifft, dann sind wir zumindest schonmal bei ebenbürtig. 



> Edit: Achja, meine Kameras sind auch immer wie aus der Verpackung. Ich mache sie einfach regelmäßig komplett sauber, damit ich lange etwas davon habe. Nicht umsonst funktioniert meine Nikon D5100 nach 7 Jahren, etlichen Wasserfällen und Dreck immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Sie sieht auch immer noch wie neu aus.


Sie würde aber auch noch funktionieren, wenn du sie einfach dreckig gelassen hättest. Das müssen die dinger einfach abkönnen... ist ja schließlich ein arbeitsgerät...


----------



## Rage1988 (18. September 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr antworten, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hier wird niemand belächelt. Nur lobst du die DSLM`s als das bessere gegenüber den DSLR`s, was so aber nicht stimmt.



Ich zitiere mich selbst wieder:



> *Beide Systeme sind heutzutage mindestens gleich gut. Die DSLMs bieten mehr Spielereien, die der ein oder andere vielleicht nicht braucht.
> Letztendlich kommt es heutzutage nur noch auf den persönlichen Geschmack an.* Pentax gefällt mir vom Aussehen her überhaupt nicht, deswegen habe ich mich nie mit Pentax beschäftigt.
> Für mich bieten die DSLMs auf jeden Fall mittlerweile mehr Vorteile, wenn ich sie mit gängigen DSLRs von Canon oder Nikon vergleiche.



Ja, ich habe sie gelobt, aber auch mit den DSLRs gleichgestellt. Du bist dann mit deinen Pentax gekommen und meintest:

Ja, aber Pentax hat 3 Achsen Bildstabi -> DSLMs haben bereits bessere
Ja aber Pentax macht schnelle Serienaufnahmen -> DSLMs sind schneller
Ja aber Pentax hat Phasen AF -> DSLMs haben Hybrid

Ich habe lediglich bewiesen, dass es für die Dinge, die du aufgezählt hast, bessere DSLMs gibt.

Hättest du z.B. geschrieben:
Meine Pentax ist besser von der Bedienung her -> Da hättest du Recht, denn die DSLMs sind durch die kompakte Bauweise sehr verschachtelt.
Meine Pentax hat eine längere Akkulaufzeit -> Auch das würde stimmen, denn DSLMs fressen nunmal mehr Strom
Meine Pentax hat mehr Objektive -> Auch das kann stimmen, weil die DSLRs länger auf dem Markt sind.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der vergleich hinkt und ist unpassend, denn selbst ein fahranfänger kann einen ferrari schneller bewegen als einen dacia. (vergleich teuer vs. billig)



Du weißt genau wie es gemeint war. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass man auch mit einer günstigen Kamera gute Fotos machen kann.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du denkst nicht weit genug. Es fotografieren doch nicht alle nur mit der kit-linse und wenn du zum kit noch 1-2 linsen dazu kaufst (was irgendwie zu erwarten ist), dann ist deine 1000€ marke ruckzuck pulverisiert.



Da sieht man, dass du da nicht weit genug denkst und nur dein System kennst. Der Body der Sony A6000 kostet aktuell um die 400€. Jetzt kannste dir dann noch ein Samyang 16mm F2.0 Festbrennweite dazunehmen für um die 350 Euro oder ein Sigma 19mm F2.8 für 180€, ein Samyang 21mm F1.4 für 335€, Sigma 30mm F2.8 für 190€, Sigma 60mm F2.8 für 190€... 
Bei den Preisen könnte man sogar mehrere Festbrennweiten zur A6000 dazukaufen und wäre dann noch knapp unter 1000€ und könnte sehr gute Fotos damit machen.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die nikon hätte dann bei dunkelheit, schlechten bedingungen oder wenn ich irgendwo campiere den vorzug.



Warum? Ok, der Sucher liefert dir nachts ein klareres Bild. Vom Rauschverhalten her ist eine DSLM ebenbürtig (je nach Sensortyp).
Ebenso gibt es Spritzwassergeschützte DSLMs.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich ziehe keine leihgeräte durch den dreck. Soviel anstand habe ich schon noch gegenüber sachen die nicht mir sind.



Wer spricht denn von Leihgeräten? Ich spreche von meinen Kameras.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu muß die kamera wenigstens eine passable abdichtung haben und solange mir so gut wie kein anderer mit einer DSLM im dreck über den weg läuft ist das thema eh hinfällig. (und dann sind da auch noch die vorhandenen objektive, die einen wechsel erschweren würden)



Wie schon geschrieben gibt es auch etliche spritzwasser- und staubgeschützte DSLMs. Die werde ich aber nicht auch noch aufzählen.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann find ich es aber komisch, das du deine DSLR immer noch hast (!!!), die sony`s lediglich getestet hast und die XT20 verkaufen willst. Dabei könntest du bei der XT20 auf einen tausch gegen ein neu-gerät bestehen und hoffen, das das dann läuft.



Warum sollte ich die DSLR verkaufen? Ich bekomme dafür höchstens 200-300€. Da behalte ich sie lieber und drücke sie irgendwann meinen Kindern in die Hand, damit sie in Kontakt mit Fotografie kommen.
Die Sony A6000 haben wir in der Firma für Produktfotografie (und ich habe mit der schon herumhantiert und ausgiebig mit meinen Kollegen darüber geplaudert) und die A6300 habe ich mir bestellt, die war mir aber zu umständlich von der Bedienung her. Die XT20 ist eine super Kamera und es gibt super Objektive. Gegen einmal einschicken sage ich auch nichts, das ist heutzutage normal und kann bei jedem elektronischen Gerät passieren. Wenn dann aber der gleiche Fehler wieder auftaucht, reicht es mir und ich wechsle, obwohl ich hier eine nagelneue XT20 habe. Wäre mir das bei Nikon passiert, hätte ich damals auch die Nikon verkauft.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Namen? (außer der "sehr zuverlässigen" XT20) Die von dir anvisierte lumix G9 sollte doch nur kontrast-AF haben...


Ich zähle dir jetzt ein paar mit  Hybrid auf, um dir zu zeigen, wie viele es sind.

Fuji X-T2, Fuji X-T3, Fuji X-T20, X-T100, X-Pro2, X-E2, X-E3, Olympus OMD EM1 II, Sony A6000, 6300, 6500, A7, A7II A7III,.
Auch Panasonic nutzt einen Hybrid AF mit Kontrast und Depth from Defocus AF (da weiß ich allerdings nicht, was das genau ist).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt gefahr laufe das mir einer ans bein pinkeln will, aber der satz ist armseelig. Sowas kommt nur, wenn die argumente langsam knapp werden.



Natürlich kann ich nicht mehr weiter argumentieren, weil ich für alle Dinge, die du bei Pentax für toll beschrieben hast, bessere DSLMs finden konnte.
Dennoch sind die Pentax für dich das Beste. Es ist ja schön, dass du mit deinen Pentax zufrieden bist, dennoch heißt das nicht, dass es nichts besseres gibt.

Ja, aber Pentax hat 3 Achsen Bildstabi -> DSLMs haben bereits bessere
Ja aber Pentax macht schnelle Serienaufnahmen -> DSLMs sind schneller
Ja aber Pentax hat Phasen AF -> DSLMs haben Hybrid




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings fordere ich dich hiermit auf etwas ähnliches zu schießen. Wenn dein AF da noch etwas trifft, dann sind wir zumindest schonmal bei ebenbürtig.



Dazu wirst du Videos finden, wo du sehen kannst, wie die AF arbeiten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sie würde aber auch noch funktionieren, wenn du sie einfach dreckig gelassen hättest. Das müssen die dinger einfach abkönnen... ist ja schließlich ein arbeitsgerät...



Ja würde sie, aber für mich ist eine Kamera nicht nur ein Gerät sondern ich finde Kameras einfach schön und schön sind sie nur, wenn sie sauber sind.
Alles, was teuer ist und lange leben soll, pflege ich.
Meine Fahrräder sind immer sauber (ich müsste sie nicht auber machen, aber irgendwann würde die Schaltung durch den Dreck nicht mehr richtig funktionieren) und genauso sind meine Kameras immer sauber.
So verhindere ich, dass sich Dreck/Sand in bewegliche Teile setzen und auch meine Linsen befreie ich vor jedem Ausflug von Staub und Schlieren.
Selbst den Staub in den Rillen der Objektive entferne ich immer mit einem Pinsel 

Du solltest aber nicht Leute mit sauberen Kameras pauschal in eine Schublade stecken.
Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass jeder mit dreckigem Equipment total schlampig ist.


----------



## Lotto (18. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sie würde aber auch noch funktionieren, wenn du sie einfach dreckig gelassen hättest. Das müssen die dinger einfach abkönnen... ist ja schließlich ein arbeitsgerät...



Na also das ist eher deine Denkweise. Jeder hat ein andere Wertgefühl, und das richtet sich in der Regel nach dem monatlichen Einkommen und dem was die Eltern vorgelebt haben.
Jemand der 2000 Euro im Monat nach Abzug aller Fixkosten zur Verfügung hat wird wahrscheinlich ein 1000 Euro-Objektiv mehr als Gebrauchsgegenstand ansehen, als jemand der 200 Euro hat. Letzterer sieht es eher als Wertgegenstand und behandelt es dementsprechend, da dafür eben 5 Monate gearbeitet werden müsste.
Hinzu kommt wie schon geschrieben natürlich auch die Erziehung der Eltern. Wenn die Eltern schon alles so vorgelebt haben wird man wahrscheinlich eine ähnliche Sicht der Dinge haben.

Und als "Arbeitsgerät" würd ich sie als Hobbyfotograf nie bezeichnen. In dem Moment wo man so denkt ist man in meinen Augen schon Semi-Pro.

Im Endeffekt muss man halt einfach festhalten, dass Hobbys allgemein einfach sehr unterscheidlich ausgeübt werden können. Der eine geht 6 Mal in der Woche ins Fitnessstudio und möchte so aussehen wie Arnold, ein anderer geht 3 Mal und macht das einfach nur als Ausgleich zum Alltag, möchte aber keinen muskelbepackten Body.
Wichtig ist doch nur, dass man selbst zufrieden ist. Du hast sicherlich ganz andere Ansprüche an dein Equipment als Rage1988, auch weil deine Ansprüche an das Bild was am Ende rauskommt wahrscheinlich ganz anders sind.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. September 2018)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und als "Arbeitsgerät" würd ich sie als Hobbyfotograf nie bezeichnen. In dem Moment wo man so denkt ist man in meinen Augen schon Semi-Pro.



So sehe ich das. Für mich ist es eine Leidenschaft und kein Arbeitsgerät. Ich mag es Kameras zu bedienen und ich mag es wie Kameras aussehen (deswegen stehe ich so auf den Retro Look von Fuji, Olympus).
Außerdem mag ich es völlig ungeplant ein tolles Motiv zu entdecken. Da ich gerne in der Natur unterwegs bin, egal ob mit Fahrrad oder Hund, kann ich beides verbinden.
Oft wenn ich spazieren/ wandern / radfahren gehe, nehme ich einfach die Kamera mit, falls ich etwas schönes sehe. Deswegen war für mich eine kompaktere Kamera schon praktisch, aber von der Bedienung her sind sie einfach fummeliger.

Edit: Was vielleicht auch komisch ist: Ich stehe auf den Sound beim Auslösen 
Es gibt Kameras, die ich gar nicht mag, weil mir das Auslösegeräusch schon nicht gefällt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, aber Pentax hat 3 Achsen Bildstabi -> DSLMs haben bereits bessere


Ich will es jetzt nicht ausufern lassen, aber das muß ich mal noch richtig stellen.
Die K3 (ist eh EOL) hatte, nach genaueren überlegen, einen verbesserten 3-achsen stabi bekommen. Allerdings wird die nicht mehr vertrieben und die aktuellen modelle haben, außer der K70, seit anfang 2016 einen 5-achsen stabi der 5 LW kompensieren können soll. (die K70 ist glaub ich älter)


> Da sieht man, dass du da nicht weit genug denkst und nur dein System kennst. Der Body der Sony A6000 kostet aktuell um die 400€. Jetzt kannste dir dann noch ein Samyang 16mm F2.0 Festbrennweite dazunehmen für um die 350 Euro oder ein Sigma 19mm F2.8 für 180€, ein Samyang 21mm F1.4 für 335€, Sigma 30mm F2.8 für 190€, Sigma 60mm F2.8 für 190€...
> Bei den Preisen könnte man sogar mehrere Festbrennweiten zur A6000 dazukaufen und wäre dann noch knapp unter 1000€ und könnte sehr gute Fotos damit machen.


Das kann man aber auch anders rechnen zumal die wenigsten mit festbrennweiten hantieren. Meine, vermutlich billigste, lösung wäre der body für 390 und ein 18-200 für 638 dazu. Damit wäre man dann halbwegs allround-mäßig ausgestattet, ist aber trotzdem über 1000€ los.


> Wer spricht denn von Leihgeräten? Ich spreche von meinen Kameras.


Ähm... du hast gefragt...


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt schon jemals eine DSLM getestet? Ich glaube nicht, so wie du schreibst.


... und ich hab geantwortet...


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich ziehe keine leihgeräte durch den dreck. Soviel anstand habe ich schon noch gegenüber sachen die nicht mir sind.
> Dazu muß die kamera wenigstens eine passable abdichtung haben und solange mir so gut wie kein anderer mit einer DSLM im dreck über den weg läuft ist das thema eh hinfällig. (und dann sind da auch noch die vorhandenen objektive, die einen wechsel erschweren würden)


Das sollte doch eigentlich ausreichend beschrieben haben, das ich natürlich noch keine DSLM in meinem einsatzgebiet getestet habe, eben weil ich keine leihgeräte da verwende


> Du solltest aber nicht Leute mit sauberen Kameras pauschal in eine Schublade stecken.


Wo mache ich das? Aber lass es mich mal so erklären:
Ich habe an dem tag mehr als die 2,5h vom haupt-rennen mit gemacht, beziehe mich aber nur auf dieses. Also, ich weiß nicht wieviel es bei euch so in letzter zeit geregnet hat, aber bei uns kam die letzten monate fast nichts herunter. Ich hoffe von daher jetzt mal das du dir ausmalen kannst wie staubig das hier ist. Ich drücke mich also 2,5h in ständig aufkommenden staubwolken herum und sehe entsprechend aus. Wie soll ich es also, deiner meinung nach, bewerten, wenn da jemand mit völlig sauberem equipment an kommt? Der muß sich freilich außerhalb der staubwolken herum getrieben haben (mit entsprechend wenig ausbeute) oder kam erst dazu. Allerdings braucht man beim extreme-enduro in der letzten halben stunde, die die fahrer noch unterwegs sind, nicht mehr anfangen.

Und damit du mal einen kleinen eindruck bekommst -> lnk. Das video im blog empfehle ich ebenfalls anzuschauen. Der gute man arbeitet zwar nicht ganz so wie ich (ich belichte etwas längerund benutze kürzere brennweiten), aber es zeigt auch in richtung ende ein wenig die bedingungen unter denen ich mache. Leider hatte der gute mann einen guten tag erwischt und entsprechend wenig staub.
Achso, und er abeitet mit einer a6000. Warum er allerdings, dank der langen verwendeten brennweiten, auf große distanz zum geschehen gegengen ist mußt du dir selbst beantworten und der ausschuß war anscheinend auch enorm. Ich rechne hier lediglich mit 30-50%, er hatte aber geschätzt um die 85%. (schlußfolgerung in bezug auf AF und sinnhaftigkeit hoher bildraten bitte selbst ziehen)


Lotto schrieb:


> Na also das ist eher deine Denkweise. Jeder hat ein andere Wertgefühl, und das richtet sich in der Regel nach dem monatlichen Einkommen und dem was die Eltern vorgelebt haben.


Ich denke in dieser hinsicht brauche ich mich nicht belehren lassen. Ich habe immerhin die letzten 11 jahre DDR noch mitgemacht und ich weiß wie man mit dem nötigsten auskommen kann, wie man am laufenden band improvisiert und das man alles brauchbare noch behalten sollte.  (mit dem horten von teilen hab ich aber nicht mehr angefangen)


> Jemand der 2000 Euro im Monat nach Abzug aller Fixkosten zur Verfügung hat wird wahrscheinlich ein 1000 Euro-Objektiv mehr als Gebrauchsgegenstand ansehen, als jemand der 200 Euro hat.


Hmmm... 2000€ hätte ich gerne im monat über. Allerdings muß ich auch sagen, das ich mir das hobby verkniffen hätte, wenn ich es mir irgendwo nicht leisten könnte. Auf der anderen seite, was geben die leute teilweise für ihre pc`s aus? Da könnte man mit dem hobby fotografie auf die dauer sogar billiger weg kommen, denn eine kamera holt man sich nicht alle 2 jahre.


> Letzterer sieht es eher als Wertgegenstand und behandelt es dementsprechend, da dafür eben 5 Monate gearbeitet werden müsste.


Ein wertgegenstand, der kontinuierlich an wert verliert. Ich sehe das eher so das ich 1x nach meinen bedürfnissen kaufe und dann wird es benutzt. Dabei leg ich halt auch wert auf robustheit. (im prinzip wie bei akkuschraubern, stichsägen und sonstigen werkzeugen)


> Und als "Arbeitsgerät" würd ich sie als Hobbyfotograf nie bezeichnen. In dem Moment wo man so denkt ist man in meinen Augen schon Semi-Pro.


Ich verdiene kein geld damit, also hobby. (und wirklich eine prima entspannung!) Und dennoch ist die kamra "nur" ein werkzeug, denn ohne geht es halt nicht.


----------



## XT1024 (18. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Edit: Was vielleicht auch komisch ist: Ich stehe auf den Sound beim Auslösen


Auch auf den gewissen AF-Sound? Dann kann ich auch Pentax wärmstens empfehlen.
Ich will ja nicht schreiben, dass mich das nervt aber... doch, manchmal schon.



> Letztendlich kommt es heutzutage nur noch auf den persönlichen Geschmack an.


Genau, zum Glück hat man ja -noch- die Wahl.


Was ist in _vielen_ Fällen wohl wichtiger, technischer Schnickschnack wie 753 AF-Felder oder fotografisch 100 BpS?

oder auch gezwungenermaßen der Preis allgemein
Objektivauswahl, auch passend zum Budget
Handhabung/Bedienung/Größe
OVF/EVF
IBIS
die Person hinter der Kamera!



Da  mich so langsam der Pentax-Fluch gewisser Blendensteuerungen  ereilt, war ich  selbst überrascht, wie teuer der Kram scheinbar heute ist.
Für die 400 € meiner K-50 sieht es neu und halbwegs aktuell ja ziemlich düster aus. Nein, eine EOS 4000D ist kein, schon gar nicht adäquater, Ersatz.


----------



## fotoman (19. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn und genau das zeigt, was in deinem Kopf (und in den Köpfen vieler anderer auch) verankert ist: Nur groß und teuer macht gute Fotos.
> Leute mit kleineren Kameras (DSLM) werden dann belächelt.


Ich belächele nur innerlich die Leute, die mit m.M.n. unpassendem Equipment Motive fotografieren, bei denen sie spätestens nach dem zweiten Versuch merken müssten, dass es nichts geben kann und dann entweder ihre Motiv an die Umgebungsbedingungen oder die Technik an die Anfordernisse anpassen.

Ich kenne jemanden, der seit Jahren Hallesport (u.A. Kunstturnen) mit einer D3000+70-200/2.8 fotografiert. Entsprechend sehen viele Bilder dann auch aus, wenn man sie nicht nur in 10x15 oder Briefmarkengröße im Internet ansieht. Entweder sie rauschen so schrecklich wie meine Bilder der EOS 10D von vor 15 Jahren oder die Bilder sind auf Grund von Bewegungsunschärfe nicht richtig scharf, falls überhaupt der richtige Moment aufgenokmen wurde. Vor allem fehlen aber mind 50% der Motive, die andere Fotografen unter identischen Bedingungn (und teils mit bedeutend weniger Erfahrung) aufnehmen.

Mit sowas kann man sich natürlich zufrieden geben, für mich wäre das auf Dauer nichts. Ich kenne nicht nur meine Ansprüche an meine Bilder, sondern z.B. auch meine Reisekosten und die Zeit, die ich dabei mit meinem meine Hobby verbringe. Meine benötigte Nachbearbeitungszeit der Bilder am PC hat z.B. beim Wechsel von Canon zur Nikon D700 drastisch abgenommen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der_yappi hier im Forum nutzt bspw. eine Olympus OMD EM 10 II und die liegt weit unter 1000€. Komischerweise sind seine Fotos trotzdem richtig gut. Komisch, denn nach deiner Denkweise müssten die richtig besch*ssen sein.


Wer zeigt denn auch schlechte Bilder? Die gezeigten Bilder sind gut, alles andere wird nicht gezeigt, gleich gelöscht oder garnicht erst aufgenommen.

Wenn man sowas (auch als Hobby) regelmäig macht ist es u.U. irgendwann nicht mehr egal, den Sprung irgendeines Fahrers schön/optimal im Kasten zu haben (wen interessiert es hier im Forum, ob der Fahrer gewonnen hat oder letzter wurde, hauptsache das eine gezeigte Bild sieht ansprechend/interessant aus). Da möchte man die Szene mind. von seinem Lieblingsfahrer, mit Pech sogar von ein paar Fahrern, die einem dann im Rennen keine Zeit lassen, sich auf jedes Bild lange vorzubereiten.

ich sehe im Augenwinkel (oder höre es), dass der nächste Fahrer kommt, kann abschätzen, wo der Sprung stattfinden wird und weiss aus Erfahrung, wie lange ich der Kamera vorher Zeit für den AF geben muss. Das klappt dann vieleicht zuverlässig mit einem guten AF der D7500/D500, die D3000 ist dafür aber definitiv zu langsam.

Wenn ich mir meine Archive ansehem, dann sehe ich anhand der Motive je Veranstaltung, welche Kamera ich damals benutzt haben muss. Nicht, weil man es einzelnen Bildern ansieht, sondern weil man es der Gesamtheit der Motive ansieht.

Spätestens, wenn man seine eigenen Fähigkeiten und Grenzen kennt und  weiss, dass man diese mit "ein paar Euro" zu Gunsten der eigenen  Zufriedenheit verschieben kann, denkt man darüber nach. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Ausrüstung, die als UVP vieleicht recht teuer erscheint, keineswegs so teuer sein muss, wie Du das hier darstellst. Die EOS 7D kostete gebraucht noch ca. 385 €, die EOS 7D Mark II ca. 780 €. Eine Nikon D3 kostet ähnlich viel.

Dazu dann ein Sigma 70-200/2.8 (ohne OS ab ca. 400 Euro), das 18-55 Kit nochmal 50 €. Und schon ist man selbst mit der sehr guten 7D MKII beim Preis Deiner XT20. Ich würde für Sport/Action die 7D MKII bzw. D3 jederzeit einer mft (oder einer anderern Spiegellosen im dem Preisbereich) vorziehen.

Ich finde es sowieso lustig, dass hier über 1000 Euro für eine Kamera "diskutiert" wird, im Forum aber sehr viele Leute unterwegs sind, die für ihren PC locker das 3-4 fache ausgeben (erst recht, wenn man die Nutzungszeit betrachtet). Wird da auch so heftig diskutiert, ob das nicht fürs Hobby vileicht viel zu teuer wäre?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, für sport würde ich nie eine DSLM nehmen, außer sie hat einen phasen-AF. Oder kommt ein kontrast-AF neuerdings auch mit sowas zurecht? (original,nur leicht zugeschnitten und verkleinert!)


Das passende Gegenbeispiel, bei dem jeder mir bekannte Phasen-AF versagt (jedenfals bis einschl. Nikon D4) könnte ich problemlos liefern. Ob allerdings ein Kontrast-AF mit glitzernden Pailletten im Kunstlicht zurecht kommt, müsste er mir erst einmal beweisen.



Lotto schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch nur, dass man selbst zufrieden ist. Du hast sicherlich ganz andere Ansprüche an dein Equipment als Rage1988, auch weil deine Ansprüche an das Bild was am Ende rauskommt wahrscheinlich ganz anders sind.


Es geht bei solchen "Gedanken" nicht um das eine Bild. Es geht um die Gesamtheit, den unwiederbringlichen Moment festzuhalten.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich will es jetzt nicht ausufern lassen, aber das muß ich mal noch richtig stellen.
> Die K3 (ist eh EOL) hatte, nach genaueren überlegen, einen verbesserten 3-achsen stabi bekommen. Allerdings wird die nicht mehr vertrieben und die aktuellen modelle haben, außer der K70, seit anfang 2016 einen 5-achsen stabi der 5 LW kompensieren können soll. (die K70 ist glaub ich älter)



Stimmt, da hast du Recht, das wusstest du vor Kurzem aber auch noch nicht. Die KP und die K-1 II haben einen 5 Achsen Stabi, somit sind sie in dem Punkt gleich auf.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das kann man aber auch anders rechnen zumal die wenigsten mit festbrennweiten hantieren. Meine, vermutlich billigste, lösung wäre der body für 390 und ein 18-200 für 638 dazu. Damit wäre man dann halbwegs allround-mäßig ausgestattet, ist aber trotzdem über 1000€ los.



Der Großteil hantiert sicherlich mit 18-200 oder 18-XXX, aber es ging darum, wenn man gute Bilder machen will. Gute Bilder bekommt man meistens nur mit Festbrennweiten, weil es kaum bzw. keine Unschärfen zum Rand hin gibt und weil die meistens sehr lichtstark sind.
Außerdem: Wozu hat man denn dann eine Kamera mit Wechselobjektiven? Wenn man nur ein Objektiv drauf lässt, kann man sich auch eine günstigere Bridge Kamera kaufen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das sollte doch eigentlich ausreichend beschrieben haben, das ich natürlich noch keine DSLM in meinem einsatzgebiet getestet habe, eben weil ich keine leihgeräte da verwende



Das war aus deinem Satz "Ich ziehe keine leihgeräte durch den dreck. Soviel anstand habe ich schon noch gegenüber sachen die nicht mir sind." so nicht herauslesbar.
zumal "Durch den Dreck" ziehen zweideutig ist. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo mache ich das?





> Wer fotografie als hobby oder beruf halbwegs ernsthaft betreibt, der gibt nicht nur 1000€ aus. Das machen nur die gelegenheits-knipser, die fotos für privat brauchen und vieleicht auf 4-5 veranstaltungen im jahr gehen. (wenn überhaupt so viele) Dabei darf das equip natürlich nicht dreckig oder gar nass werden...



Meine Ausrüstung darf sehr wohl dreckig und nass werden, allerdings mache ich es dann sauber.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Achso, und er abeitet mit einer a6000. Warum er allerdings, dank der langen verwendeten brennweiten, auf große distanz zum geschehen gegengen ist mußt du dir selbst beantworten und der ausschuß war anscheinend auch enorm. Ich rechne hier lediglich mit 30-50%, er hatte aber geschätzt um die 85%. (schlußfolgerung in bezug auf AF und sinnhaftigkeit hoher bildraten bitte selbst ziehen)



Naja, die A6000 ist auch nicht spritzwasser- oder staubgeschützt. Von daher ist die für diesen Einsatzzweck eher ungeeignet.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein wertgegenstand, der kontinuierlich an wert verliert. Ich sehe das eher so das ich 1x nach meinen bedürfnissen kaufe und dann wird es benutzt. Dabei leg ich halt auch wert auf robustheit. (im prinzip wie bei akkuschraubern, stichsägen und sonstigen werkzeugen)



Ja und diese Robustheit gibt es nur bei Pentax, richtig? 
Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe: Meine Nikon hat etliches mitgemacht, ist sogar einmal aus einem Meter heruntergefallen, wo ich dachte, dass sie jetzt kaputt ist. War sie aber nicht.
Ich bin auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass sie spritzwasser- und staubgeschützt wäre, bis ich nachgelesen habe, dass sie das nicht war. So viel zur Robustheit.
Aber Pentax ist ja der einzige, der robuste Kameras baut 
Schau dir mal die Pentax KP an, die mag vielleicht robust sein, dafür sieht der silberne Body aus wie ein Kinderspielzeug und ist nicht gut lackiert.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich verdiene kein geld damit, also hobby. (und wirklich eine prima entspannung!) Und dennoch ist die kamra "nur" ein werkzeug, denn ohne geht es halt nicht.



Naja, dann ist das für dich eben so. Für andere eben nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2018)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Auch auf den gewissen AF-Sound? Dann kann ich auch Pentax wärmstens empfehlen.
> Ich will ja nicht schreiben, dass mich das nervt aber... doch, manchmal schon.



Der AF Sound ist mir eher egal 
Also der Auslöser der Pentax KP ist bspw. der langweiligste überhaupt ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich belächele nur innerlich die Leute, die mit m.M.n. unpassendem Equipment Motive fotografieren, bei denen sie spätestens nach dem zweiten Versuch merken müssten, dass es nichts geben kann und dann entweder ihre Motiv an die Umgebungsbedingungen oder die Technik an die Anfordernisse anpassen.



Ja gut, das sind dann aber die Benutzer und nicht die Kameras 




fotoman schrieb:


> Wer zeigt denn auch schlechte Bilder? Die gezeigten Bilder sind gut, alles andere wird nicht gezeigt, gleich gelöscht oder garnicht erst aufgenommen.



o0
NAtürlich zeigt jeder nur schöne Bilder. Man sieht aber trotzdem, dass auch mit einer günstigen, kleinen MFT Kamera schöne Bilder möglich sind.



fotoman schrieb:


> Spätestens, wenn man seine eigenen Fähigkeiten und Grenzen kennt und  weiss, dass man diese mit "ein paar Euro" zu Gunsten der eigenen  Zufriedenheit verschieben kann, denkt man darüber nach.



Ja klar, irgendwann merkt man ja, was man eher fotografiert und muss sich dann dementsprechend ausstatten oder mehrere Kameras zulegen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Ausrüstung, die als UVP vieleicht recht teuer erscheint, keineswegs so teuer sein muss, wie Du das hier darstellst. Die EOS 7D kostete gebraucht noch ca. 385 €, die EOS 7D Mark II ca. 780 €. Eine Nikon D3 kostet ähnlich viel.



Ähm, ich war der, der meinte, dass man mit Kameras unter 1000€ auch gute Fotos machen kann. Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass es teuer sein muss.
Das Beispiel mit der A6000 diente nur dazu zu zeigen, dass man auch mit einer neuen DSLM und einigen Objektiven unter 1000€ gute Fotos machen kann.




fotoman schrieb:


> Ich finde es sowieso lustig, dass hier über 1000 Euro für eine Kamera "diskutiert" wird, im Forum aber sehr viele Leute unterwegs sind, die für ihren PC locker das 3-4 fache ausgeben (erst recht, wenn man die Nutzungszeit betrachtet). Wird da auch so heftig diskutiert, ob das nicht fürs Hobby vileicht viel zu teuer wäre?



Das musst du schon jedem selbst überlassen. Nur weil der eine 5000€ in seinen PC investiert, muss es nicht heißen, dass jemand, der nur 1000€ in seinen PC investiert, weniger Spaß hat.
Ich habe noch als Hobby MTB und Rennrad. Beide zusammen kosten über 3000€. Gibst du so viel für Fahrräder aus? 
Für jeden Menschen haben die Dinge einen anderen Wert.




fotoman schrieb:


> Das passende Gegenbeispiel, bei dem jeder mir bekannte Phasen-AF versagt (jedenfals bis einschl. Nikon D4) könnte ich problemlos liefern. Ob allerdings ein Kontrast-AF mit glitzernden Pailletten im Kunstlicht zurecht kommt, müsste er mir erst einmal beweisen.
> Es geht bei solchen "Gedanken" nicht um das eine Bild. Es geht um die Gesamtheit, den unwiederbringlichen Moment festzuhalten.



Es wird immer Situationen geben, wo ein AF versagt. Dafür hat man ja noch die Möglichkeit den MF zu nutzen.


----------



## der_yappi (19. September 2018)

Ach Kollegen, kommt doch bitte aus den Grabenkämpfen raus...

Jeder nutzt das passende "Werkzeug" für die Situation für die er es braucht.

Ob das jetzt FX / DX / µ4/3 / 1-Zoll oder ob das Handy, Kompakt, Bridge, DSLR oder DSLM ist ist doch wumpe.

Es muss zum EIGENEN Einsatzzweck und Geldbeutel passen.
Wenn ich mit der Kamera meinen Lebensunterhalt verdiene ist es was anderes als wenn ich das als Hobby oder nur Nebenbei mache.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Es muss zum EIGENEN Einsatzzweck und Geldbeutel passen.
> Wenn ich mit der Kamera meinen Lebensunterhalt verdiene ist es was anderes als wenn ich das als Hobby oder nur Nebenbei mache.



Ich mische mich da mal ein 

Für mich persönlich, kann ich yappi nur Recht geben.
Ich habe eine EOS D4000 mit dem Kit-Objektiv, jeder hier in dem Thread würde die wohl nichtmal anfassen, ich hingegen bin mit ihr voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich benutze sie im privaten Bereich hauptsächlich für Partys, Familienfeste und Ausflüge. Hin und wieder experimentiere ich ein wenig rum, das hält sich aber aktuell in Grenzen.

Es ist meine erste Kamera überhaupt, vorher habe ich nur mit dem Smartphone Fotografiert. 
Ob meine Bilder mit einer besseren Cam unbedingt viel besser wären, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich noch nie eine andere in der Hand gehalten habe. 
Aber für meine Ansprüche reicht das Teil vollkommen, außerdem wäre mir nicht ganz wohl, wenn ich mit mehr als 250€ "um den Hals" trinken gehe 

Das ist zumindest meine Sicht auf das Thema. Ich denke, wenn man schon viel Erfahrung hat, und seine "Werkzeuge" für sich entdeckt hat, geht man unterbewusst voreingenommen in so eine Diskussion. 

Naja, ist ja nur die Meinung von einem planlosen User in einem Forum 

Greetz


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich mische mich da mal ein
> 
> Für mich persönlich, kann ich yappi nur Recht geben.
> Ich habe eine EOS D4000 mit dem Kit-Objektiv, jeder hier in dem Thread würde die wohl nichtmal anfassen, ich hingegen bin mit ihr voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich benutze sie im privaten Bereich hauptsächlich für Partys, Familienfeste und Ausflüge. Hin und wieder experimentiere ich ein wenig rum, das hält sich aber aktuell in Grenzen.
> ...



Und genau das ist das, was ich gemeint habe.
Warum müssen es immer 1000ende von Euros sein, damit etwas gut ist und Spaß macht?
In deinem Fall bist du absolut zufrieden und du hast Spaß damit.

Natürlich sind deine Bilder wahrscheinlich nicht vergleichbar mit einer Kamera, die 3000€ kostet, aber wen juckt das?
Wir sind Hobbyfotographen und lichten nicht für Magazine, Werbetafeln oder Plakate ab. Die meisten machen ihre Bilder fürs Album, Internet oder vielleicht mal für Drucke bis A3 und da sieht man keinen Unterschied zwischen 500€ oder 3000€ Kameras, oder zwischen MFT, APSC und Vollformat.
Die Unterschiede sieht man nur, wenn man auf 100% reinzoomt und die Bilder direkt miteinander vergleicht.

Deswegen finde ich die Denkweise "Nur teuer macht gute Fotos" absoluten Schwachsinn.
Ein Neuling kann sich eine Kamera für 3000€ kaufen und seine Fotos können trotz gutem Equipment gar nicht toll werden, weil er keine Erfahrung hat. Gib stattdessem einem erfahrenen Fotographen eine günstigere Kamera und er wird damit aber sehr gute Fotos machen.

Im Prinzip stagniert die Entwicklung der Kameras sowieso seit ein paar Jahren. Die APSC Sensoren bringen kaum mehr MP als 24, was ja auch reicht. Früher waren die MP der absolute Marketing Gag,
mittlerweile versuchen sich die Hersteller in Sachen ISO zu übertreffen. Die Pentax KP kann bis ISO 819200 gehen. Wozu? 
Ist es nicht die Aufgabe des Fotographen das beste Licht zu finden, die Blende, Belichtungszeit usw. so einzustellen, dass man ISO Werte über 3200 oder 6400 gar nicht braucht?
Trotzdem wird mit schwachsinnig hohen ISO Werten geworben, weil es anscheinend doch viele gibt, die das als Kriterium sehen.
Was hat sich denn in den letzten Jahren noch weiterentwickel? Achja, die Videofunktionen. 4K 30 FPS, 4k 60FPS...
Das braucht auch nur ein Bruchteil. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich viele Leute das kaufen und die haben nicht einmal einen 4K Bildschirm.
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass der Großteil Kameras noch immer nur für Fotos nutzt, als für Videos.
Ich bräuchte gar keine Videofunktion bei einer Fotokamera. Wenn ich professionelle Videos machen wollen würde, würde ich mir eine Videokamera kaufen, fertig.

Sonst hat sich bei den Kameras nichts weiterentwickelt. Ok, Nachfolger sind vielleicht etwas schneller, aber braucht man das überhaupt, wenn man mit seiner Kamera immer noch zufrieden ist?

Für manche sind aber eben auch Kameras ein Prestige Objekt, das sie um den Hals tragen. Da wirkt eine große, teure, bekannte Kamera eben besser, als eine unscheinbare Kamera eines unbekannteren Herstellers.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hast du Recht, das wusstest du vor Kurzem aber auch noch nicht. Die KP und die K-1 II haben einen 5 Achsen Stabi, somit sind sie in dem Punkt gleich auf.


Ich besitze eine K1. Ich weiß das also schon länger. 
Hatte nur die K3 an geführt weil ich dachte, die hätte schon 5-achsen gehabt. Das war wohl ein trugschluß und sie hatte nur einen verbesserten 3-achsen stabi.


> Der Großteil hantiert sicherlich mit 18-200 oder 18-XXX, aber es ging darum, wenn man gute Bilder machen will. Gute Bilder bekommt man meistens nur mit Festbrennweiten, weil es kaum bzw. keine Unschärfen zum Rand hin gibt und weil die meistens sehr lichtstark sind.


Aber nicht alle festbrennweiten sind gut und es gibt auch gute und lichtstarke zoom`s. Allerdings wollte ich letztere nicht aufführen, da diese linsen für sich schon gerne die beispielhafte 1000€ grenze sprengen.


> Meine Ausrüstung darf sehr wohl dreckig und nass werden, allerdings mache ich es dann sauber.


Da ich teilweise im wochen-rhytmus fotografieren gehe spare ich mir das. Da tut es auch ein regenschauer oder fließend wasser. (nach innen kommt ja nix)


> Ja und diese Robustheit gibt es nur bei Pentax, richtig?


Ich weiß zwar nicht wo ich das geschrieben haben soll, aber ich habe mit einer pentax K30 angefangen. Die hatte für mich ein gutes bedien-konzept, etliche fähigkeiten, ist abgedichtet und vor allem hat sie mit passabler kit-linse gerade mal 518€ gekostet. (neu!) Mehr war für das geld einfach nicht zu bekommen.
Im laufe der zeit gab es dann noch ein paar linsen (auch alte, voll manuelle) und deshalb bleibe ich auch dabei. Außerdem haben mich beide body`s nie im stich gelassen und ich bekomme bilder-mengen aus einer akku-ladung, das mir zuerst der speicherplatz aus geht.


> Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe: Meine Nikon hat etliches mitgemacht, ist sogar einmal aus einem Meter heruntergefallen, wo ich dachte, dass sie jetzt kaputt ist. War sie aber nicht.


Dem body ist das auch wumpe. Dein objektiv macht ggf. die mücke bei so einer aktion.


> chau dir mal die Pentax KP an, die mag vielleicht robust sein, dafür sieht der silberne Body aus wie ein Kinderspielzeug und ist nicht gut lackiert.


Ich gehe davon aus, das du schon einmal eine in der hand hattest? Über die qualität der lackierung kann ich mich nicht auslassen, aber die "silber-editionen" waren früher mal limitiert und eine reminiszens an frühere tage. Pentax sollte schon länger kameras bauen als nikon und canon.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> mittlerweile versuchen sich die Hersteller in Sachen ISO zu übertreffen. Die Pentax KP kann bis ISO 819200 gehen. Wozu?


Um auch bei dämmerung noch schnelle objekte ablichten zu können ohne gleich das rauschen aus den tiefen der hölle herauf zu beschwören? Ich nehme z.b. jedes bißchen ISO was ich bekommen kann, weil ich foto-blitze abgrund tief hasse. Ich kann einfach nicht konzentriert werkeln, wenn da irgendjemand ein gewitter anlocken will.
Mal davon ab, die hohen iso-einstellungen sind nun alles andere als neu. Da sollte es schon eine reihe kleinbild-kameras damit geben und low-light monster alà 645Z gibt es ja nun auch schon ein paar tage.


> Ist es nicht die Aufgabe des Fotographen das beste Licht zu finden, die Blende, Belichtungszeit usw. so einzustellen, dass man ISO Werte über 3200 oder 6400 gar nicht braucht?


Versuche mal licht zu finden, wo keines ist und langzeit-belichtung fällt bei fahrenden auto`s ganz gerne mal aus.


fotoman schrieb:


> Das passende Gegenbeispiel, bei dem jeder mir bekannte Phasen-AF versagt (jedenfals bis einschl. Nikon D4) könnte ich problemlos liefern. Ob allerdings ein Kontrast-AF mit glitzernden Pailletten im Kunstlicht zurecht kommt, müsste er mir erst einmal beweisen.


Das mit dem kontrast-AF kannst du ja ausprobieren -> live-view. Mir fehlt es hier an pailletten, um damit zu experimentieren.


der_yappi schrieb:


> Ach Kollegen, kommt doch bitte aus den Grabenkämpfen raus...


Sind die nicht schon durch? 
Naja, aber wenigstens ist hier mal was los ohne das man beim posten immer krampfhaft nach neuen bildern suchen muß.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2018)

Hast du die Pentax K1 II? Ich hab mir die mal angeschaut und finde sie ganz ansprechend.

Die scheint recht groß zu sein oder? Wie sieht es da mit Objektiven aus? Sind die recht teuer? Ich weiß nur, dass die Pentax Objektive recht gut sein sollen. Sonst hab ich keine Ahnung von Pentax. Ich hatte nur als Kind mal eine einfachere Kamera von Pentax mit Film 

Pentax mag ja schon länger Kameras bauen, aber wie ist das heutzutage? Die gehörten früher ja mal zu Hoya (bekannt für Linsen und Brillengläser) wurden dann aber an Ricoh (Ich glaub die hießen so) verkauft und das war doch irgendwie ein Büroausstatter oder? Ist die Qualität trotzdem noch hoch?

Werden die Kameras noch in Japan produziert oder China?


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber nicht alle festbrennweiten sind gut und es gibt auch gute und lichtstarke zoom`s.



Ja klar, nicht alle sind gut. Im Falle für die Sony Alpha 6.... sind die von allen anderen Herstellern aber besser 
Die Preise, die Sony für seine Objektive aufruft, finde ich stellenweise nicht gerechtfertigt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da ich teilweise im wochen-rhytmus fotografieren gehe spare ich mir das. Da tut es auch ein regenschauer oder fließend wasser. (nach innen kommt ja nix)



Wahrscheinlich wirst du jetzt lachen, aber im Urlaub, wo ich täglich fotografiert habe, habe ich meine Kamera täglich gesäubert 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dem body ist das auch wumpe. Dein objektiv macht ggf. die mücke bei so einer aktion.



Das war noch mit dran 
Zum Glück war in dem Moment das 16-55 dran und das war nicht ganz so schwer und lang.
Aber auch das Objektiv hat es überlebt und da war ich überrascht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das du schon einmal eine in der hand hattest? Über die qualität der lackierung kann ich mich nicht auslassen, aber die "silber-editionen" waren früher mal limitiert und eine reminiszens an frühere tage. Pentax sollte schon länger kameras bauen als nikon und canon.



Hier in meinem Umfeld gibt es gar keine Pentax und in Fotoläden nur sehr wenig. Die KP in silber habe ich mal kurz in der Hand gehabt, als ich weiter weg war und einfach mal in einen Laden marschiert bin.
Die silberne sah überhaupt nicht gut aus. Total plastikmäßig. Selbst die Metallteile wirkten da wie Plastik. Leider habe ich die schwarze Version nicht gesehen.
Aber das ist bei anderen Kameras auch oft so, dass die slibernen Versionen mehr nach Plastik aussehen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um auch bei dämmerung noch schnelle objekte ablichten zu können ohne gleich das rauschen aus den tiefen der hölle herauf zu beschwören? Ich nehme z.b. jedes bißchen ISO was ich bekommen kann, weil ich foto-blitze abgrund tief hasse. Ich kann einfach nicht konzentriert werkeln, wenn da irgendjemand ein gewitter anlocken will.
> Mal davon ab, die hohen iso-einstellungen sind nun alles andere als neu. Da sollte es schon eine reihe kleinbild-kameras damit geben und low-light monster alà 645Z gibt es ja nun auch schon ein paar tage.



JA aber hast du dir mal die Aufnahmen bei diesen hohen Werten (im Falle der KP) angeschaut? Bis ISO 6400 ist das ja in Ordnung, aber danach einfach unbrauchbar.
Wozu entwickelt  man dann Sensoren bis ISO 819200?
Die ISO Werte bei fast allen APSC Kameras sind bis 6400 in Ordnung und danach unbrauchbar. Warum wirbt man dann immer mit noch höheren Werten?
Gibt es echt Leute, die ihre Kaufentscheidung danach richten?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sind die nicht schon durch?
> Naja, aber wenigstens ist hier mal was los ohne das man beim posten immer krampfhaft nach neuen bildern suchen muß.



Ach, ein bisschen Diskussion ist doch mal schön 
Dazu sind Foren ja auch da.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Hast du die Pentax K1 II? Ich hab mir die mal angeschaut und finde sie ganz ansprechend.


Leider nein. Ich hab die Mk I. Allerdings hätte ich sie aufrüsten lassen können zur Mk II. Das ganze hätte 500€ gekostet, aber ich hab keine lust sie ein zu schicken und ich weiß auch nicht, ob die aktion noch läuft.


> Die scheint recht groß zu sein oder?


Es geht. Sie ist hauptsächlich schwerer im vergleich zu meiner alten K30 und vieleicht 1cm höher bzw. tiefer In der breite sind es ca. 2cm. Sie dürfte aber eine der kleinsten kleinbild DSLR am markt sein.


> Wie sieht es da mit Objektiven aus? Sind die recht teuer?


Ich sag es mal so, alle die canon bzw. nikon haben sagen, es sind wenige objektive. Ich sage, wenn man die alten, manuellen objektive mit ein bezieht (bei pentax passt alles ran, was jemals für das k-bajonett gebaut wurde), kann canon in keinster weise gegen diese auswahl anstinken.  
Aktuelle objektive gibt es aber auch ausreichend. Tamron hat zwar nur was für APSC, aber bei sigma ist alles kleinbild-tauglich was ein "DG" im namen hat Dazu gibt es dann noch haufenweise festbrennweiten von pentax und auch ein 15-30 2.8 . Somit ist für alles von 15 bis 450mm gesorgt und bis 200 mm auch als lichtstarkes 2.8 .
Die preise sind aber wie überall. Gutes will halt bezahlt sein und da kostet ein 150-450 4.5-5.6 zoom z.b. auch gute 2100€. Und selbst das abgedichtete standard-objektiv 28-105 3.5-5.6 bekommst du neu erst um die 600€. Allerdings sind das kleinbild-objektive. Für APSC gibt es auch eine "billig-linie" die ganz passabel ist. (auch zu betreiben an der K1, weil die kamera dann automatisch, bzw. man kann den "crop auch manuell einstellen, auf APSC-format herunter geht)


> Pentax mag ja schon länger Kameras bauen, aber wie ist das heutzutage? Die gehörten früher ja mal zu Hoya (bekannt für Linsen und Brillengläser) wurden dann aber an Ricoh (Ich glaub die hießen so) verkauft und das war doch irgendwie ein Büroausstatter oder?


Hoya kenne ich nur als filter-produzent. (also optische filter die in das filter-gewinde deiner objektive gehören)
Was ricoh alles produziert weiß ich nicht, aber ich kenne sie nur als kamera produzent. So gab es von denen z.b. eine GXR oder aktuell eine Theta (360 grad-cam) Dazu haben sie noch ein paar modelle im westentaschen-format und als "profi-linie" haben sie halt pentax als marke dazu gekauft. Seitdem das so ist geht es aber auch wieder etwas aufwärts.


> Ist die Qualität trotzdem noch hoch?


Die qualität ist aktuell wieder gut bis sehr gut. (mein empfinden) Zwischenzeitlich soll es aber unter hoya probleme damit gegeben haben. So verabschiedet sich anscheinend bei der K30 gerne mal die blendensteuerung und der sensor. Bei meiner aber hackt die blendensteuerung nur die ersten paar foto`s beim wieder verwenden. Das kann aber der tatsache geschuldet sein, das sie jetzt fast ständig im auto liegt und auch schon etliche male über 50° erlebt hat.


> Werden die Kameras noch in Japan produziert oder China?


Ich mußte selber erstmal gucken und die kommen von etwas weiter unten. Auf der K30 steht "assembled in philippines" und auf der K1 "made in philippines". 


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja klar, nicht alle sind gut. Im Falle für die Sony Alpha 6.... sind die von allen anderen Herstellern aber besser
> Die Preise, die Sony für seine Objektive aufruft, finde ich stellenweise nicht gerechtfertigt.


Sony hat haufenweise objektive von zeiss. Die waren noch nie billig...


> Wahrscheinlich wirst du jetzt lachen, aber im Urlaub, wo ich täglich fotografiert habe, habe ich meine Kamera täglich gesäubert


Mir ist das nur zuviel aufwand zumal mein zeug trotzdem astrein funktioniert. Wenn da mal was wegen dem dreck knirschelt, dann ist es der objektiv-deckel. 


> JA aber hast du dir mal die Aufnahmen bei diesen hohen Werten (im Falle der KP) angeschaut? Bis ISO 6400 ist das ja in Ordnung, aber danach einfach unbrauchbar.


Dann bist du gegenüber bildrauschen sehr viel empfindlicher wie ich oder hast in deinem bearbeitungsprogramm noch nicht die entrauschung gefunden. 
Wenn ich mir die Belichtungsreihe bei dpixx so anschaue, dann ist das bild bis ISO 102.400 bzw. 204.800 (aus RAW entwickelt) durchaus zu gebrauchen. Da fehlen dann zwar die feinen bzw. ganz feinen details, aber ich selbst brauche die auch nicht. (wenn ich verkleiner sind die eh weg)


> Gibt es echt Leute, die ihre Kaufentscheidung danach richten?


Ich würde sagen: Ja. Wie gesagt, es gibt noch mehr kameras die sowas vertragen und die finden auch ihre abnehmer. Ich begrüße das ISO-rennen ja sowieso.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

Uh, Mediamarkt hat ne 19% Aktion.

Jetzt schwanke ich noch zwischen ein paar Kameras für hauptsächlich Landschaftsfotografie 

Nikon D7500 -> Groß und schwer, dafür liegt sie gut in der Hand und ist gut zu bedienen + Spritzwasserschutz + große Objektiv Auswahl + lange Akkulaufzeit
Sony A6500 -> Fummelige Bedienung, kürzeste Akkulaufzeit, dafür kompakt, leicht, mit Bildstabi aber ohne Spritzwasserschutz. Der Griff ist minimal größer als bei der 6300 und die A6500 liegt mir etwas besser in der Hand.
Panasonic G9 -> Recht groß für eine MFT, "nur" MFT Sensor aber bezahlbare Objektive, hohe Geschwindigkeit (für Landschaft eher uninteressant), spritzwassergeschützt, mit Bildstabi
Olympus OMD EM1 II -> "Nur" MFT Sensor, aber bezahlbare Objektive, spritzwassergeschützt, mit Bildstabi

Ohne jetzt wieder eine ewig lange Diskussion anzufangen: Was würdet ihr für Landschaft bevorzugen?








TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider nein. Ich hab die Mk I. Allerdings hätte ich sie aufrüsten lassen können zur Mk II. Das ganze hätte 500€ gekostet, aber ich hab keine lust sie ein zu schicken und ich weiß auch nicht, ob die aktion noch läuft.



Naja, ich habe gelesen, dass die Mk I und II eh fast  identisch sind bis auf ein paar Softwareänderungen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hoya kenne ich nur als filter-produzent. (also optische filter die in das filter-gewinde deiner objektive gehören)



Mein Polfilter ist auch von Hoya und meine Brillengläser ebenso 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die qualität ist aktuell wieder gut bis sehr gut. (mein empfinden) Zwischenzeitlich soll es aber unter hoya probleme damit gegeben haben. So verabschiedet sich anscheinend bei der K30 gerne mal die blendensteuerung und der sensor. Bei meiner aber hackt die blendensteuerung nur die ersten paar foto`s beim wieder verwenden. Das kann aber der tatsache geschuldet sein, das sie jetzt fast ständig im auto liegt und auch schon etliche male über 50° erlebt hat.



Da ich schon von Fuji geschädigt bin, brauche ich auf jeden Fall etwas zuverlässigeres 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich mußte selber erstmal gucken und die kommen von etwas weiter unten. Auf der K30 steht "assembled in philippines" und auf der K1 "made in philippines".



Schade, aber immer noch besser als "Made in CHina". Leider lassen selbst viele japanische Unternehmen nicht mehr in Japan produzieren.
Viele japanische Autos werden mittlerweile auch in CHina gefertigt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sony hat haufenweise objektive von zeiss. Die waren noch nie billig...



Jup, einige Zeiss sind aber, laut einigen Meinungen, nicht das Geld wert.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann bist du gegenüber bildrauschen sehr viel empfindlicher wie ich oder hast in deinem bearbeitungsprogramm noch nicht die entrauschung gefunden.
> Wenn ich mir die Belichtungsreihe bei dpixx so anschaue, dann ist das bild bis ISO 102.400 bzw. 204.800 (aus RAW entwickelt) durchaus zu gebrauchen. Da fehlen dann zwar die feinen bzw. ganz feinen details, aber ich selbst brauche die auch nicht. (wenn ich verkleiner sind die eh weg)
> Ich würde sagen: Ja. Wie gesagt, es gibt noch mehr kameras die sowas vertragen und die finden auch ihre abnehmer. Ich begrüße das ISO-rennen ja sowieso.



Da ich hauptsächlich Landschaft fotografiere, laufen mir meine Motive nicht weg  (außer Sonnenuntergänge und Tiere). Deswegen habe ich meistens viel Zeit um einzustellen.
Mit meiner Fuji bin ich bspw. nie über ISO 800. Ich konnte einstellen, in welchem Bereich die Kamera die ISO Werte nutzen soll und das habe ich auch bis 800 festgelegt.
Somit hat die Kamera den ISO Wert je nach Blende und Zeit selbst bis max. 800 ausgewählt.
Da ich selten bis nie nachts fotografiere, habe ich noch nie ISO Werte über 800 gebraucht. Deswegen sind für mich derart hohe ISO Werte übertrieben


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2018)

Bei der Nikon D7x00 Serie würde ICH auf die 7200 gehen. Als die 7500er vorgestellt wurde, war ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht über die Specs...
Sony habe ich keine Meinung zu
Warum bei µ4/3 eine M1 II? Warum nicht eher in Richtung M5 II (wenns Oly sein soll).
Bei Pana stecke ich nicht so drin was die Bodys betrifft.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei der Nikon D7x00 Serie würde ICH auf die 7200 gehen. Als die 7500er vorgestellt wurde, war ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht über die Specs...
> Sony habe ich keine Meinung zu
> Warum bei µ4/3 eine M1 II? Warum nicht eher in Richtung M5 II (wenns Oly sein soll).
> Bei Pana stecke ich nicht so drin was die Bodys betrifft.



Zur Nikon D7200 kann ich nicht gehen, weil die kein schwenkbare Display hat. Nach oben und unten sollte es mindestens neigbar sein. Am besten sind immer noch die komplett drehbaren wie bei der G9 und der M1.
Ich habe öfters Aufnahmen am Boden oder knapp darüber und da müsste ich mich mit einem festen Display auf den Boden legen.

Mit der Fuji bin ich auf den Geschmack von 24MP gekommen und der Unterschied zu meiner alten Nikon mit 16MP ist schon bemerkbar, weshalb ich wieder mindestens gerne 20MP hätte.
Da bleibt bei Olympus nur die M1 oder die PEN F.

Achja, was ich auch mittlerweile gemerkt habe: Ich steh auf Bokeh . Den Effekt bekommt man bei MFT zwar auch hin, aber nicht so krass.

Panasonic hat wohl bei den Kameras so gut wei keine Probleme, scheint also sehr zuverlässig zu sein und im Vergleich mit der M1 ist die G9 besser.


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2018)

Der Fokus im Liveview ist bei der Nikon aber nicht der Brüller.

Und Bokeh bei Landschaft?
Natur OK bei Nahaufnahmen ("Pilz-Portrait" ) aber bei "normaler Landschaft? Da kann ich dir nicht folgen.

Und wenns wirklich um MPixel geht, hat die M5 II doch den HiRes Modus mit dem Sensor-Shift. und ein Tilty-Flippy-Screen
E‑M5 Mark II - Systemkameras ; Micro Four Thirds Kameras, EM5 Mark II, EM5MII - OM-D - Olympus

Des weiteren ist die APP zur Verbindung Smartphone-Kamera ganz gut.
Dann kannst du dein Smartphone / Tablet als Sucher nutzen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der Fokus im Liveview ist bei der Nikon aber nicht der Brüller.



Ich weiß, ist meine alte Nikon auch schon nicht. Für Ausnahmen aber akzeptabel.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Und Bokeh bei Landschaft?
> Natur OK bei Nahaufnahmen ("Pilz-Portrait" ) aber bei "normaler Landschaft? Da kann ich dir nicht folgen.



Ich fotografiere hauptsächlich Landschaft. Bei Nahaufnahmen (z.B. Schmetterlinge, einzelne Blumen, Insekten...) mag ich die Schärfentiefe.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Und wenns wirklich um MPixel geht, hat die M5 II doch den HiRes Modus mit dem Sensor-Shift. und ein Tilty-Flippy-Screen
> E‑M5 Mark II - Systemkameras ; Micro Four Thirds Kameras, EM5 Mark II, EM5MII - OM-D - Olympus
> 
> Des weiteren ist die APP zur Verbindung Smartphone-Kamera ganz gut.
> Dann kannst du dein Smartphone / Tablet als Sucher nutzen.



Ja ich weiß, nur bei Landschaft bewegt sich gerne auch mal was (Bäume im Wind, Gras, Wellen...) und da funktioniert das mit dem HiRes Modus schon nicht mehr so gut, weil 4 (?) Bilder in Folge aufgenommen werden und sich die Dinge zwischendrin weiterbewegen.

Ok, das mit der App klingt cool, würde sogar ein schwenkbares Display überflüssig machen


----------



## kero81 (21. September 2018)

Die Sony A6500 würde ich nicht kaufen, da das Problem des Überhitzens nicht gelöst wurde. Es wurde nur der max. Temp. Wert bis Abschaltung in der Firmware erhöht. Das wäre bzw ist für mich nicht zufriedenstellend. Egal wozu Du dich entscheidest, viel Spaß und tolle Fotos! 

Edit:
Tilty Flippy Screens finde ich sind ein MUß! Ich finds übelst fummelig die 80D mit der App zu verbinden. Gleiches mit den GoPros. Iwie klappt das nicht immer oder bricht ab. Das mach ich vll drei mal und dann nie wieder weils mir tierisch aufn Zeiger geht wenn sowas nicht auf anhieb und simpel klappt.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Die Sony A6500 würde ich nicht kaufen, da das Problem des Überhitzens nicht gelöst wurde. Es wurde nur der max. Temp. Wert bis Abschaltung in der Firmware erhöht. Das wäre bzw ist für mich nicht zufriedenstellend. Egal wozu Du dich entscheidest, viel Spaß und tolle Fotos!
> 
> Edit:
> Tilty Flippy Screens finde ich sind ein MUß!



Das ist das, was mir bei der A6500 noch sauer aufstößt, zusammen mit dem mitgelieferten Zubehör (kein Ladegerät), den bescheidenen Objektiven, der Bedienung und keinem Spritzwasserschutz.
Deswegen ist die eigentlich raus.


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2018)

Ich kann nur für die Oly-App sprechen und die läuft bei mir 1A
Als Fernauslöser (Bild im Sucher oder im Display der Kamera) oder Remote mit Bild des Suchers AUF dem Handy.
Bilder kann man auch noch in komprimierter Form herunterladen...


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für die Oly-App sprechen und die läuft bei mir 1A
> Als Fernauslöser (Bild im Sucher oder im Display der Kamera) oder Remote mit Bild des Suchers AUF dem Handy.
> Bilder kann man auch noch in komprimierter Form herunterladen...



Weißt du, wo Olympus produzieren lässt bzw. wo ist deine hergestellt?

Die Panasonic G9 wird bspw. in CHina gefertigt.


----------



## fotoman (21. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und Bokeh bei Landschaft?
> Natur OK bei Nahaufnahmen ("Pilz-Portrait" ) aber bei "normaler Landschaft? Da kann ich dir nicht folgen.


Falls Landschaft nicht zwingend Schärfe von vorne bis Unendlich bedeutet, wäre mir das auch wichtig. Wald/Gestrüpp im Hintergrund zusammen mit dem falschen Objektiv (vieleicht noch im leichten Gegenlicht), und schon kann das gesamte Bild schrecklich aussehen, wenn das Bokeh der Optik nur unruhig genug ist.

Aber auch da gilt für mich wieder das zuvor Geschriebene: mache ich sowas nur gelegentlich, nehme ich Schwächen der Optik eher hin wie wenn ich sowas ab und zu mal mache.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt wieder eine ewig lange Diskussion  anzufangen: Was würdet ihr für Landschaft bevorzugen?


Das, was  hier angeblich heute in der Packstation ankommt 

Und sonst  genau das, was Dir am besten liegt. Da es irgendwann mal um  Größe/Gewicht ging, wohl keine DSLR. Und da bei Nikon traditionell der  LV AF nichts taugt Fokus Peaking hat auch fast keine), auch keine D7500. Außerdem wäre mir die D7500 für  Landschaften und andere Dinge, bei denne es weder auf Serienbilder noch  auf AF ankommt, viel zu teuer. Da genügt auch eine gebrauchte D7100.  Ja, die hat kein Schwenkdisplay, aber wäre mir das den 2,5 fachen Preis  wert? Schwenkdisplay+performanter AF u.U. ja.

Beim Rest würde ich  nach dem Gesamtpaket schauen. Welche Objektive willst Du, was taugen  diese, was kosten die dort, wo Du sie kaufen wirst. Welche Features bietet eine Kamera, die Du auch wirklich nutzt. Steuerung per Smartphone nüttz nichts, wenn man spontan Personen von oben fotografieren will.

Wenn es um klein und "leicht" geht, musst Du wohl zur Sony oder zur Not noch zur Olympus greifen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Falls Landschaft nicht zwingend Schärfe von vorne bis Unendlich bedeutet, wäre mir das auch wichtig. Wald/Gestrüpp im Hintergrund zusammen mit dem falschen Objektiv (vieleicht noch im leichten Gegenlicht), und schon kann das gesamte Bild schrecklich aussehen, wenn das Bokeh der Optik nur unruhig genug ist.
> 
> Aber auch da gilt für mich wieder das zuvor Geschriebene: mache ich sowas nur gelegentlich, nehme ich Schwächen der Optik eher hin wie wenn ich sowas ab und zu mal mache.
> 
> ...




Was kommt denn in deiner Packstation an 

Das Problem, das ich habe ist, dass ich meine etwas bei MFT zu verpassen.
MFT -> "Oh nein, kleinerer Sensor, weniger Details, früheres Rauschen, weniger Bokeh". Ja das stimmt, aber für meine Zwecke (Foren, Flickr, Bilder, Leinwände) reicht das aus.

Trotzdem sagt irgendwas in meinem Hirn immer: Geh zu APSC, die goldene Mitte (zwischen MFT und KB).
Wahrscheinlich liegts am Marketing, wodurch sich das bei mir so verankert hat.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich nie mit einer MFT Kamera gearbeitet habe. Wenn ich die selbst ein halbes Jahr nutzen könnte, wüsste ich eher Bescheid.
Dafür haben die MFT meisten einen integrierten Stabi wodurch man wieder sehr viel herausholen kann und schon wieder näher an einer APSC dran ist. Mit HiRes Modi ist man dann sowieso drüber.
Kompakt und leicht sind die meisten auch noch und auch die Objektive. An der Objektivauswahl und -qualität mangelt es bei MFT auch nicht, da Olympus und Panasonic sehr gute Objektive haben.
Spritzwassergeschützt sind die meisten MFTs auch noch und ein komplett drehbares Display gibts auch.

Das einzige, was mich von einer MFT abhält, ist mein Hirn 
Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die von Vollformat auf MFT umgestiegen sind. Warum? Preis und Gewicht. Mit weniger MP und weniger Details konnten sie bestens leben.


Übrigens: Ich find es geil, wie man hier in einem PC Forum mit vielen Leuten über Kameras diskutieren und sich austauschen kann, ohne dass man in zig Foto-Foren angemeldet sein muss 
Hier gibts nicht nur Profis und alle Sensornutzer sind vertreten.


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2018)

Kannste doch ganz einfach antesten:
Olympus TEST & WOW


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Kannste doch ganz einfach antesten:
> Olympus TEST & WOW



Ach, interessant, dass es sowas gibt. Leider nur einen Tag und bei mir in der Umgebung auch nur in einem Laden, wo sie so unfreundlich sind.
Interessant wäre es erst, wenn ich ein paar Wochen/ Monate testen könnte, denn in einem Tag kennt man noch nichtmal richtig alle Funktionen einer neuen Kamera.


----------



## Taitan (21. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da ich hauptsächlich Landschaft fotografiere, laufen mir meine Motive nicht weg  (außer Sonnenuntergänge und Tiere). Deswegen habe ich meistens viel Zeit um einzustellen.
> Mit meiner Fuji bin ich bspw. nie über ISO 800. Ich konnte einstellen, in welchem Bereich die Kamera die ISO Werte nutzen soll und das habe ich auch bis 800 festgelegt.
> Somit hat die Kamera den ISO Wert je nach Blende und Zeit selbst bis max. 800 ausgewählt.
> Da ich selten bis nie nachts fotografiere, habe ich noch nie ISO Werte über 800 gebraucht. Deswegen sind für mich derart hohe ISO Werte übertrieben



Schau mal zu Pentax. Die haben seit einigen Kameragenerationen das Feature PSR "Pixel Shift Resolution"... Die Technik dahinter klingt banal, ist aber für alle "stillen" Motive echt eine gute Sache. 
Aber ich seh gerade, Du magst nicht nachbearbeiten. Da bist Du bei Pentax falsch. Die RAWs sind dort ziemlich "neutral" (was ich persönlich aber sehr gut finde). Wer das nicht kennt/weiß, der wird damit nicht glücklich. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann sind Bilder Out Of Cam von Canon etwas "spritziger". 

Nikon hatte ich leider nie. mFT ist mir nix (zu kleine Kameras).


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

So, absolute Kurzschlussreaktion: Ich hab die Panasonic G9 bestellt. Mit dem etwas schlechteren Objektiv für 1377€ bei Amazon. Amazon hat mitgezogen, heute morgen war die Kamera noch bei 1599€
Absoluter Tiefpreis laut CamelCamelCamel

Ohne Objektiv kostet sie 1300€. Selbst wenn das Objektiv gar nichts taugt, kann ich es verkaufen und mir ein besseres holen.
Ich kann sogar meinen Polfilter behalten, weil der Durchmesser der gleiche ist 

Ich bin gespannt 
Morgen kann ich sie schon testen.


----------



## Taitan (21. September 2018)

Na dann: Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Na dann: Viel Spaß damit.



Das werde ich sehen 
Das dachte ich damals bei meiner Fuji auch, bis sie zweimal defekt war und das erste Mal schon nach dem Auspacken.

Bei Amzon hab ich immerhin den Vorteil, dass ich sie zurückschicken kann, wohingegen ich meine Fuji damals im Laden gekauft habe und sie eingeschickt werden musste.


----------



## fotoman (21. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was kommt denn in deiner Packstation an


Das, was ich hier schon mehr mals erwähnt hatte und was Du vermutlich als totale Gerldverschwendung ansiehst. Schließlich könnte ich all meine Bilder auch weiterhin mit der D700 aufnehmen bzw. würde halt auf die paar verzichten, bei denne die Kamera zu laut oder die Brennweite zu kurz ist: eine Nikon D850



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das Problem, das ich habe ist, dass ich meine etwas bei MFT zu verpassen.
> MFT -> "Oh nein, kleinerer Sensor, weniger Details, früheres Rauschen, weniger Bokeh". Ja das stimmt, aber für meine Zwecke (Foren, Flickr, Bilder, Leinwände) reicht das aus.


Nimmst Du die Landschaften nur bei Nacht (und Nebel) auf und möchtest/kannst trotzdem keine Langzeitbelichtungen machen?

Freistellung, ok, aber wann nutzt man (bzw. Du) die extreme Freistellung, die mit MFT nicht möglich ist? Ich bin so jemand beim Hallensport und weiss, warum ich mein 200/2 noch nicht gegen ein 300/2.8 getauscht habe sondern es meist mit 1,4x Telekonverter nutze. Aber ich weiss aus jahrelanger Erfahrung, dass ich ab und zu diese Freistellung haben möchte, weil mir die Bilder besser gefallen und weder ein andere Standort noch eine Umgestaltung der Umgebung möglich ist.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dafür haben die MFT meisten einen integrierten Stabi wodurch man wieder sehr viel herausholen kann und schon wieder näher an einer APSC dran ist.


Ob das Objektiv oder der Sensor entwackelt ist vor allem da interessant, wo man (alte und günstige) Objektiv ohne VR nutzen möchte.

Mien D7100 ist zwar mit ca. 765g im Vergleich zur D4 recht leicht, aber im Vergleich zu den 450g der A6500 aber sehr schwer. Echte Pancakes bekommt man für die Nikon auch nicht.


----------



## kero81 (21. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> So, absolute Kurzschlussreaktion: Ich hab die Panasonic G9 bestellt. Mit dem etwas schlechteren Objektiv für 1377€ bei Amazon. Amazon hat mitgezogen, heute morgen war die Kamera noch bei 1599€
> Absoluter Tiefpreis laut CamelCamelCamel
> 
> Ohne Objektiv kostet sie 1300€. Selbst wenn das Objektiv gar nichts taugt, kann ich es verkaufen und mir ein besseres holen.
> ...



Wir wollen Fotos sehn, wir wollen fotos sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln, Fotos seeeehn   Die G9 soll ja garnicht so schlecht sein.  Aber wolltest Du nicht eigentlich was kleineres?! Kann sein das ich da gerade was verwechsel.

Edit: Ich seh gerade, das ich mir auch mal n Video über die G9 angeguckt habe. Die hatte ich wohl auch in der engeren Auswahl vor kurzem. Das Video hat die recht gut dastehen lassen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das, was ich hier schon mehr mals erwähnt hatte und was Du vermutlich als totale Gerldverschwendung ansiehst. Schließlich könnte ich all meine Bilder auch weiterhin mit der D700 aufnehmen bzw. würde halt auf die paar verzichten, bei denne die Kamera zu laut oder die Brennweite zu kurz ist: eine Nikon D850



Ist doch deine Sache 
Irgendwann, in ein paar Jahren, werde ich vielleicht auch mal in Richtung KB gehen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Nimmst Du die Landschaften nur bei Nacht (und Nebel) auf und möchtest/kannst trotzdem keine Langzeitbelichtungen machen?



Genau das, war es dann auch, warum ich jetzt die Panasonic bestellt habe. Wie oft habe ich denn wirklich Situationen wo ich mir denke: Zum Glück hab ich ne APSC.
Bisher noch nie, wei ich, wie du auch geschrieben hast, hauptsächlich tagsüber, höchsten mal in der D



fotoman schrieb:


> Freistellung, ok, aber wann nutzt man (bzw. Du) die extreme Freistellung, die mit MFT nicht möglich ist? Ich bin so jemand beim Hallensport und weiss, warum ich mein 200/2 noch nicht gegen ein 300/2.8 getauscht habe sondern es meist mit 1,4x Telekonverter nutze. Aber ich weiss aus jahrelanger Erfahrung, dass ich ab und zu diese Freistellung haben möchte, weil mir die Bilder besser gefallen und weder ein andere Standort noch eine Umgestaltung der Umgebung möglich ist.



Genau das habe ich mir vorher auch überlegt. Die 5-10 Bilder, in denen ich mal so richtig freistelle, rechtfertigen jetzt für mich keine APSC.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ob das Objektiv oder der Sensor entwackelt ist vor allem da interessant, wo man (alte und günstige) Objektiv ohne VR nutzen möchte.



Dafür auch. Ich bin sowieso gespannt, ob man das wirklich merkt. Angeblich kann man bei der G9 sogar noch bei 1/2s freihändig unverwackelte Bilder machen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Mien D7100 ist zwar mit ca. 765g im Vergleich zur D4 recht leicht, aber im Vergleich zu den 450g der A6500 aber sehr schwer. Echte Pancakes bekommt man für die Nikon auch nicht.



Ich hatte ja das Pancake damals bei der A6300 dran und das ist nicht wirklich gut gewesen.
Bei der G9 ist jetzt ein 12-60mm mit 3,5-5,6 dran, deckt also schon mal einen schönen Bereich ab (KB 24-120mm). Von der Lichtstärke natürlich nicht mit meinem Fuji XF vergleichbar, aber vielleicht suche ich mir demnächst noch eine schöne WW Festbrennweite oder ich wechsle Weihnachten auf das 12-60mm von Leica.




kero81 schrieb:


> Wir wollen Fotos sehn, wir wollen fotos sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln, Fotos seeeehn   Die G9 soll ja garnicht so schlecht sein.  Aber wolltest Du nicht eigentlich was kleineres?! Kann sein das ich da gerade was verwechsel.
> 
> Edit: Ich seh gerade, das ich mir auch mal n Video über die G9 angeguckt habe. Die hatte ich wohl auch in der engeren Auswahl vor kurzem. Das Video hat die recht gut dastehen lassen.



Naja, wird ein bisschen dauern, bis ich die ersten Fotos zeigen werde. Ich muss mich erst mit der Kamera vertraut machen 

Ja, damals am Anfang wollte ich etwas möglichst kleines, also habe ich mir die A6300 geholt. Die war allerdings so klein, dass die Bedienung total fummelig und umständlich war und es war einfach nicht angenehm sie zu halte.
Deswegen habe ich mich für die Fuji XT20 entschieden. Aber auch da habe ich auf Dauer immer gemerkt, dass ich mit meinem Handballen immer wieder auf Knöpfe komme, die ich nicht betätigen wollte. Von der Bedienung her war sie aber top mit den ganzen Einstellrädchen. Ich hatte damals auch die XT2 in der Hand und die liegt wesentlich besser in der Hand. Da sie damals aber über 2000€ gekostet hat (mit dem XF Objektiv), kam sie für mich nicht in Frage. Außerdem habe ich nach meinen Defekten mal ein bisschen das Internet durchforstet. Es haben wohl mehrere Leute bei allen möglichen Fuji Modellen immer wieder Probleme.
Die Qualitätskontrolle scheint da noch nicht so gut zu sein und darauf habe ich in der Preisklasse keine Lust.

Dann bin ich auf die G9 und Olympus M1 II gestoßen und die waren eine Mischung aus kompakt und gut zu bedienen.
Dadurch das die Objektive ziemlich leicht und klein sind, habe ich insgesamt doch weniger zu schleppen als bei meiner alten Nikon, aber die Bedienung ist besser als bei den A6.... und anderen ultra kompakten DSLMs.


Ich bin gespannt auf Morgen und auch auf den Sucher, der der beste bisher bei DSLMs sein soll 
Dann sehe ich, ob das alles wieder nur gesponsortes Youtube / Tester Marketing Gelaber war, oder ob sie wirklich so gut ist.


----------



## Lotto (21. September 2018)

Ja die Suche nach der "richtigen" Kamera kann so manches Menschenleben andauern


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja die Suche nach der "richtigen" Kamera kann so manches Menschenleben andauern



Das Gefühl hab ich auch


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe gelesen, dass die Mk I und II eh fast  identisch sind bis auf ein paar Softwareänderungen.


Nicht ganz. Die Mk II hat den bild-prozessor von der KP bekommen und kann jetzt entsprechend mehr ISO.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe öfters Aufnahmen am Boden oder knapp darüber und da müsste ich mich mit einem festen Display auf den Boden legen.


Ich brauch für sowas irgendwann mal noch einen winkelsucher...


----------



## fotoman (21. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich brauch für sowas irgendwann mal noch einen winkelsucher...


Der ist nur leider so klein. Geräte wie das Zigview wurde leider eingestellt, dann nutze ich doch lieber das Schwenkdisplay der D850. Sowohl für bodennahe Aufnahmen wie auch für Überkopfbilder (der LV-AF ist unerwartet gut mit normalen AF-S Objektiven). Die Panasonic G9 ist da sicherlich erheblich besser.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dafür auch. Ich bin sowieso gespannt, ob man das  wirklich merkt. Angeblich kann man bei der G9 sogar noch bei 1/2s  freihändig unverwackelte Bilder machen.


Nachdem das auch von der  Brennweite abhängt, passt die Aussage. Ca. 3-4 Blendenstufen gewinnt  man.  Beim Kitobjektiv mit 12mm  wären das also in der Theorie ohne  Stabi ca. 1/25s, was dann gut 3,5 Stufen für den Stabi ergibt. Aber  wehe, man nutzt den Telebreich  von 60mm, da gibt es mit der 1/2 s  Belichtungszeit freihand nur etwas für sehr ruhige Zeitgenossen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. September 2018)

Achja, danke nochmal für eure Meinungen


----------



## commandobot (22. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Jetzt schwanke ich noch zwischen ein paar Kameras für hauptsächlich Landschaftsfotografie
> 
> Nikon D7500 -> Groß und schwer, dafür liegt sie gut in der Hand und ist gut zu bedienen + Spritzwasserschutz + große Objektiv Auswahl + lange Akkulaufzeit
> Sony A6500 -> Fummelige Bedienung, kürzeste Akkulaufzeit, dafür kompakt, leicht, mit Bildstabi aber ohne Spritzwasserschutz. Der Griff ist minimal größer als bei der 6300 und die A6500 liegt mir etwas besser in der Hand.
> ...



Pentax K-1. 
Liegt gut in der Hand, ist einfach zu bedienen, bietet Spritzwasserschutz und integrierten Bildstabilisator. 
Die RAWs können direkt als DNG gespeichert werden, lassen sich also auch in Gimp direkt bearbeiten ohne vorher umständlich konvertiert zu werden. 
digitalkamera.de/Testbericht/Testbericht_Pentax_K-1_Mark_II/10841.aspx


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2018)

Ich bin grad kurz vorm Platzen. Ich sollte vielleicht einfach keine Kamera kaufen.
Gerade hab ich die Kamera erhalten.

Als ich sie aufmachte, sehe ich, dass die schon einmal jemand hatte. Nicht alles war original verpackt und Zubehör fehlt (obwohl in der Stückliste aufgeführt)
Ich dreh durch.

Der Amazon Kundeservice war, wie immer, total freundlich und hat sofort den Austausch veranlasst.
Die Panasonic G9 ist allerdings erst wieder ab 25.9. bis 1.10 lieferbar -.-.

Einfach herrlich. Da kaufe ich die Fuji XT20 im Laden, packe sie aus -> von Anfang an defekt. Dann schicke ich sie ein, warte 4-5 Wochen auf die Reparatur, erhalte sie dann wieder und 4 Monate später taucht der gleiche Fehler auf.
Dann bestelle ich mir die Panasonic G9 und erhalte eine gebrauchte, bei der Zubehör fehlt.
Bei Artikeln für unter 100€ habe ich da kein Problem, wenn sie schon einmal geöffnet wurden. Bei Artikeln über 1000€ habe ich da ein verdammt großes Problem.


Edit: Achja, der Kamerakarton befand sich zwar in einem Amazon Karton, allerdings ohne jegliche Polsterung. Auch herrlich, denn die Kamera fliegt dann da einfach drin herum.
Die haben anscheinend echt Bock auf Retouren.


Edit2: Ich habe gerade den Powercount und Shuttercount der G9 ausgelesen. 35x angeschalten und 59 Auslösungen (keine von mir).
Ich weiß, dass es zur Qualitätskontrolle wohl manchmal Auslösungen auf den Kameras gibt, allerdings erscheint mir die Zahl 59 etwas merkwürdig.
Wenn man nach einem Testprotokoll testen würde, wären es sicherlich nicht 59, sondern mehr. Bei Nikon können es bis zu 500 sein. Auch das Anschalten. Ich habe sie 4x angeschalten, d.h. es waren vor mir 31x.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2018)

Wenns "nur" bei der Kamera so ist und nicht beim Auto kaufen oder Haus bauen / Wohnung kaufen so weitergeht...


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenns "nur" bei der Kamera so ist und nicht beim Auto kaufen oder Haus bauen / Wohnung kaufen so weitergeht...





Das könnte ich mir vorher wenigstens anschauen 


Edit: Aber so fühlt sich die Kamera echt geil an und super verarbeitet.
Auch der Sucher ist der beste elektr. Sucher, durch den ich bisher geschaut habe. Die Kamera wäre echt top.
Auch den Auslöser, der von manchen als zu leichtgängig beschrieben wurde, finde ich hervorragend. Den Finger leicht auflegen -> AF und nur ein bisschen drücken -> Foto.


Achja, die vom Kundenservice haben gesagt, dass ich sie ruhig benutzen kann, bis die neue da ist, weil sie eh dann im Warehouse verkauft werden soll.
Ob das wirklich so sein wird, weiß ich nicht, aber ich schaue sie mir jetzt wenigstens etwas näher an.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2018)

Sag das nicht... 

Mein Ibiza war ein Montagsmodell (zumindest der Motor).
Erstes eigenes, neues, selbst zusammenkonfiguriertes Auto.
Und dann Öl verbraten wie Juhnke einst den Alkohol.
Nachdem dass dann mit einem Mototausch durch war, hat die Einspritzung angefangen
Zwei Einspritzdüsen und einmal die Elektronik der Einspritzung - gesamt war der Ibi dann so ca. 4-5 Wochen in der Werkstatt (die Kosten gingen zum Glück über die Anschlussgarantie, sonst wären das jedes Mal 700-800€ gewesen)

Und wenn du ein neues Haus baust kannste dir das ja auch nicht vorher ankucken.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und wenn du ein neues Haus baust kannste dir das ja auch nicht vorher ankucken.



Darauf freue ich mich eh schon  
Von Freunden weiß ich, dass nie beim Hausbau alles glatt läuft 
Immerhin kann ich den Verantwortlichen dann vor Ort zur Sau machen


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Als ich sie aufmachte, sehe ich, dass die schon einmal jemand hatte. Nicht alles war original verpackt und Zubehör fehlt (obwohl in der Stückliste aufgeführt)


Sehr ärgerlich, nach allem, was man so liest, aber leider insb. bei Amazon kein Einzelfall. Denn genau das, weshalb viele (mich eingeschlossen) solche Sachen mittlerweile lieber im Online-Handel kaufen anstatt bei kleinen Geschäften vor Ort, muss vom Online-Händler ja irgendwie abgefangen werden.

Nachdem die Händler ihr Recht nicht wahrnehmen, bei zurück gesendeter Ware sich die "Abnutzung" vom Kunden erstatten zu lassen, können sie kaum alles, was nur mal ausgepackt und angeschaut wurde, mit 10-20% Verlust als Vorführware verkaufen.

Je nach Dreistigkeit des Händler werden die Dinge dann halt geprüft und bei passender Bewertung wieder als Neuware verkauft. Das ist bei Kameras genau so, wie es der Fachhandel jahrzehntelang auch gemacht hat. Da gab es auch nur extrem selten Rabatt, wenn man das (einzige) Modell aus der Vitrine gekauft hat (das u.U. schon ein paar Kunden in der Hand hatten), weil es u.U. kein Fabrikneues mehr im Lager gab.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Edit: Achja, der Kamerakarton befand sich zwar in einem Amazon Karton, allerdings ohne jegliche Polsterung. Auch herrlich, denn die Kamera fliegt dann da einfach drin herum.
> Die haben anscheinend echt Bock auf Retouren.


Ein Grund, warum man niemals Festplatten bei Amazon kauft. Je nach Versandmitarbeiter kommen die Sachen dort halt schon defekt beim Kunden an. Das ist alles mit einkalkuliert, genauso wie die Kunden, die sich bei einer Kamera ohne Nutzungsspuren (davon gehe ich bei Deiner Beschreibung aus) und mit 59 Auslösungen nicht beschweren, diese prüfen und sich freuen, dass sie ein funktionierendes Modell in der Hand halten (wenn es denn fehlerfrei funktioniert). Wer weiss, ob das fabrikneue Austauschgerät kein Montagsmodell ist.

Nicht jeder Händler ist so ehrlich, ein Vorführmodell mit 300 Auslösungen für mind. 37% unter aktuellem Neupreis zu verkaufen, wie das bei meiner D850 der Fall war. Wäre das kein Gebrauchthändler aus D, der schon seit 10 Jahren aktiv ist, würde ich mich eher fragen, wo die Kamera vom LKW "gefallen" ist. Im Gegenzug würde ich ein Gebrauchtgerät/Kundenrückläufer mit nur 10% Rabaltt nicht kaufen. Alleine die vollständige Garantie durch den Hersteller wäre mir das wert.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Immerhin kann ich den Verantwortlichen dann vor  Ort zur Sau machen


Nur, wenn Du schon bei der Planung alles richtig gemacht hast und  der Bauunternehmer nicht schon vor Bauende Insolvenz  angemeldet hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich, nach allem, was man so liest, aber leider insb. bei Amazon kein Einzelfall. Denn genau das, weshalb viele (mich eingeschlossen) solche Sachen mittlerweile lieber im Online-Handel kaufen anstatt bei kleinen Geschäften vor Ort, muss vom Online-Händler ja irgendwie abgefangen werden.



Die vom Amazon Kundeservice meinte nur so: "Wenn Sie bei uns Ware kaufen, ist die immer neu, da muss verehentlich eine gebrauchte reingerutscht sein"
Ja klar, verarschen kann ich mich selbst 
Die schauen sich die Retouren an und das, was noch gut aussieht, wird an den nächsten geschickt, denn vielleicht beschwert der sich ja nicht.
Blöd nur, wenn der Amazon Mitarbeiter dann nicht gut genug prüft und Zubehör fehlt.
Ich hatte schon öfters Ware, die schon einmal beim Kunden war, aber solange es nichts wichtiges war und nicht teuer, war mir das egal.

Ich hab dem Kundenservice klar gemacht, dass ich eine nagelneue, unbenutzte Kamera möchte. Ich bin gespannt.



fotoman schrieb:


> Nachdem die Händler ihr Recht nicht wahrnehmen, bei zurück gesendeter Ware sich die "Abnutzung" vom Kunden erstatten zu lassen, können sie kaum alles, was nur mal ausgepackt und angeschaut wurde, mit 10-20% Verlust als Vorführware verkaufen.
> Je nach Dreistigkeit des Händler werden die Dinge dann halt geprüft und bei passender Bewertung wieder als Neuware verkauft. Das ist bei Kameras genau so, wie es der Fachhandel jahrzehntelang auch gemacht hat. Da gab es auch nur extrem selten Rabatt, wenn man das (einzige) Modell aus der Vitrine gekauft hat (das u.U. schon ein paar Kunden in der Hand hatten), weil es u.U. kein Fabrikneues mehr im Lager gab.



Dann müssen sie sich darauf einstellen, dass sich die Kunden beschweren. Ich mache das jetzt so lange, bis ich hier eine neue Kamera habe.
Aber selbst im Einzelhandel kann man B-Ware als neue Ware angedreht bekommen.
Ich habe mal im Einzelhandel gearbeitet. Wenn Kunden Ware zurückgebracht haben, wurde die vom Chef geprüft. Wenn er der Meinung war, dass das noch "gut" ist, musste es aufbereitet werden und kam wieder in die Regale.
Ich selbst habe mich dabei immer äußerst schlecht gefühlt, mir blieb aber nichts anderes übrig.
Oder neulich bei MM. Ich wollte mir eine Kamera anschauen, der Akku war aber leer (wie immer hier im MM). Also geht der Mitarbeiter her (ohne das ich das wollte), nahm eine neue Kamera in der Verpackung aus der Vitrine, öffnete die Packung und entnahm den Akku. Danach kam die Kamera wieder in die Vitrine, bis sie einer kauft.
Ich selbst schicke so gut wie nie etwas zurück, außer es ist absoluter China Schrott, der auseinanderfällt.
Die Sony A6300 habe ich damals zurückgeschickt, aber wenn ich das mache, schaue ich, dass alles dabei ist, dass alles sauber ist und dass alles so verpackt ist wie vorher. Das war bei mir eine absoute Ausnahme.

Sonst habe ich nie etwas zurückgeschickt, weil ich vorher überlege, was ich kaufe.
Ich finde aber auch das Verhalten vieler Leute unmöglich: "Ach ich bestell mal und schau dann einfach, ich kanns ja wieder kostenlos zurückschicken"
Das sind aber dann auch die, die sich beschweren, wenn sie dann bereits geöffnete Ware erhalten.
Wenn die Online Händler einfach eine Gebühr verlangen würde, würden die Leute vielleicht vorher mal nachdenken.
Was viele auch nicht wissen: Die Preise sind so kalkuliert, dass das mit eingerechnet wird. Würde kaum jemand etwas zurückschicken, wären die Preise niedriger.
Es zahlen alle für die mit, die regelmäßig Ware zurückschicken.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ein Grund, warum man niemals Festplatten bei Amazon kauft. Je nach Versandmitarbeiter kommen die Sachen dort halt schon defekt beim Kunden an. Das ist alles mit einkalkuliert, genauso wie die Kunden, die sich bei einer Kamera ohne Nutzungsspuren (davon gehe ich bei Deiner Beschreibung aus) und mit 59 Auslösungen nicht beschweren, diese prüfen und sich freuen, dass sie ein funktionierendes Modell in der Hand halten (wenn es denn fehlerfrei funktioniert). Wer weiss, ob das fabrikneue Austauschgerät kein Montagsmodell ist.



Das ist aber meiner Meinung nicht tragbar. Die Ware muss ordentlich verpackt sein, um Schäden zu vermeiden.
Sollte meine nächste Kamera wieder so verpackt sein, werde ich den Kundenservice wieder darüber informieren.
Jeder weiß, wie die Pakete bei den Paketdienstleitern durch die Gegend fliegen.
Geil war die erste Seite in der Beschreibung der Kamera: Vermeiden Sie Stöße und Schläge.
Ja super, wenn die schon so verschickt wird. 


Trotzdem nutze ich immer noch Amazon lieber als Einzelhandel, weil es ingesamt einfacher ist.

Beispiel mit meiner XT20, wo ich doch mal einen kleinen Fotoladen unterstützen wollte:

Ich habe eine Kamera gesucht und die Mitarbeiter und der Chef waren äußerst freundlich. Ich habe mich wohl gefühlt.
Dann habe ich die XT20 ausgewählt, mit dem wissen, dass sie da 50€ mehr kostet, als bei Amazon, ich wollte also mal die kleinen Läden unterstützen.
So, dann ging es schon los: Ok, die Kamera ist aktuell nicht da, dauert eine Woche -> Ok, ich kann warten.
"Sie müssten die Hälfte vor dem Kauf anzahlen, weil es viele Leute gibt, die ihre Ware nicht holen" -> Ok, mag ich nicht, aber gut.
So, Kamera kam nach einer Woche. Also habe ich den Rest gezahlt und fragte den Verkäufer und danach den Chef, ob sie mir bei dem Preis vielleicht wenigstens Displayschutzfolien für 6€ kostenlos mitgeben könnten.
Da wurden die unfreundlich und meinten: Nein, das ist absolut nicht möglich!

Danach dachte ich mir: "Super, du hast 50€ mehr gezahlt als bei Amazon und nichtmal was für 6€ konnten sie kostenlos mitgeben."

Daraus habe ich gelernt und alle, die ich kannte, die da eine Kamera kaufen wollten, habe ich davon abgehalten und ich kaufe nur noch da wo es günstiger ist und meistens bei Amazon. Sicherlich gibt es auch gute Läden, aber darauf pfeife ich nur noch.
Von mir aus geht dieser arme kleine Händler gnadenlos unter. Erst freundlich und wenn der Kauf abgeschlossen ist unfreundlich.

Als ich das später einem Freund berichtet habe, meinte er, dass er mit seiner Kamera damals die gleichen Erfahrungen in dem Laden gemacht hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2018)

Ok, also ich hab mal ein bisschen damit herumgespielt.

Ich hab hier grad nur künstliches Licht und da funktionieren Sucher bzw LV noch. Wenn es dunkler wird, laggen der Sucher und LV, es fühlt sich dann so Slow Motion mäßig an.
Der Autofokus funktioniert abe selbst bei den schlechten Lichtverhältnissen sehr gut.
Ich habe gerade versucht, meinen Hund im Rennen bei dem Licht zu erwischen 
Unmöglich, da hilft nicht einmal der Stabi 
F 3,5, 1/40 ISO 1600.

In der Serienbildaufnahme geht sie aber ab wie ein Maschinengewehr.
Da habe ich es sogar geschafft, dass ich 2 scharfe Bilder von 20 hatte 
Auch spitze im Serienbildmodus: Kein Bracketing, d.h. wenn man ein Motiv verfolgt, sieht man es immer und hat zwischendrin kein schwarzes Bild.

Diese Kamera braucht einfach ein besseres Objektiv 
Das Objektiv ist nicht schlecht, zumindest konnte ich keine Unschärfen zum Randbereich feststellen, wie damals beim Pancake der A6300. Aber da müsste ich genauere Fotos am Tag machen.
Trotzdem ist es besser als manch andere Kitobjektive. Es ist aus Metall, sitzt bestens, nichts wackelt, nicht klappert und die Bilder werden knackscharf.
Trotzdem werde ich wahrscheinlich zu Weihnachten ein besseres Objektiv holen, vielleicht das Leica 12-60mm oder was von Olympus.

Krass ist, dass die Bilder nur 1/3 der Größe (5-6MB bei dem Licht) der Fuji haben, das spart immerhin eine Menge Platz.
Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen der XT20 und der G9 erkenne ich schon, aber nur bei 100% Zoom. Außerdem hatte die Fuji ein besseres Objektiv.
Bei normaler Betrachtung sehe ich keinen Unterschied.

Die Bedienung der G9 ist aber einfach ein Traum. Durch den enorm großen und extrem guten Sucher hat man alles im Blick und kann sogar im Menü Blättern. Das war bei der Fuji unmöglich.
Selbst mit Brille sehe ich alles im Sucher.
Per Zeigefinger änder ich blitzschnell die Blende und mit dem Daumen die Zeit. Wenn ich ISO anpassen will, drück ich schnell mit dem Zeigefinger auf die ISO Taste und das alles während ich durch den Sucher schaue.
Mit dem Joystick kann ich außerdem auch blitzschnell (während ich durch den Sucher schaue) den AF Bereich beliebig verschieben.

Ein derart schnelles und unkompliziertes Arbeiten war mit der XT20 definitiv nicht möglich und genau das hat mir gefehlt.

Das Menü ist auch wesentlich übersichtlicher, logischer und angenehmer als von Sony oder Fuji.

Bisher bin ich begeistert, obwohl ich mich noch nicht mit den ganzen Funktionen und Einstellungen beschäftigt habe.
Jetzt brauch ich dann nur noch meine neue G9 und dann bin ich glücklich und zufrieden 

Achja, das alles bezieht sich jetzt nur auf JPEG. Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht die RAW Dateien zu übertragen. Da warte ich, bis ich die Austauschkamera habe.


----------



## fotoman (23. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie sich darauf einstellen, dass sich die Kunden beschweren.


Das hat man ja wohl auch und schickt Dir ohne große Diskussion ein Neugerät.



Membaris schrieb:


> Sonst habe ich nie etwas zurückgeschickt, weil ich vorher überlege, was ich kaufe.


Wie Du ja an der A6300 gesehen haast, reicht das Überlegen vorher leider nicht immer aus. Es ist das gute Recht des Kunden, mit dem der Onlinehandel umgehen muss.



Membaris schrieb:


> "Sie müssten die Hälfte vor dem Kauf anzahlen, weil es viele Leute gibt, die ihre Ware nicht holen" -> Ok, mag ich nicht, aber gut.


Hui, da verlangt ja selbst mein Optiker weniger Anzahlung obwohl die Brille individuell für mich angefertigt wird. Man könnte auch einfach einen Kaufvertrag abschließen, das klappt beim Autohändler ja auch.



Membaris schrieb:


> Danach dachte ich mir: "Super, du hast 50€ mehr gezahlt als bei Amazon und nichtmal was für 6€ konnten sie kostenlos mitgeben."


Du hast ja nicht nur mehr gezahlt, Du hast auch länger gewartet und kein Rückgaberecht. Da muss die Beratung und/oder die Auswahl im Laden schon sehr gut sein, damit ich sowas heutzutage noch mache. Dazu kommen bei mir die Fahrtkosten. Die nöchsten Händler sind 40km entfernt (ein Richtung).

Solche "Kartonware", bei der ich keine Beratung und keinen Service benötige, kaufe ich auch nur noch im Internet. Außer, ich muss sie unbedingt sofort haben und der Händler hat sie zufällig auf Lager.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Unmöglich, da hilft nicht einmal der Stabi
> F 3,5, 1/40 ISO 1600.


Der Stabi kann ja nicht den Hund still halten, sondern nur Deine Wackelei der Kamera kompensieren.



Membaris schrieb:


> Krass  ist, dass die Bilder nur 1/3 der Größe (5-6MB bei dem Licht) der Fuji  haben, das spart immerhin eine Menge Platz.


20 MPix Bilder mit  struktirierten (oder rauschenden) Inhalt mit 6 MB? Da stimmt was nicht,  die sind entweder zu tode komprimiert oder durch des Entrauschen der Kamera glatt gebügelt. Was beides den Auflösungsunterschied erklären würde. Bei DKamera sind die  JPGs zwischn 7 und 11 MB groß (mit Ausnahme des weischgespülten ISO3200 Bilders)

Speicher spart man eher durch das konsequente Löschen von misslungenen Bildern und nicht durch das Totkomprimieren der guten.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Hui, da verlangt ja selbst mein Optiker weniger Anzahlung obwohl die Brille individuell für mich angefertigt wird. Man könnte auch einfach einen Kaufvertrag abschließen, das klappt beim Autohändler ja auch.



Mein Optiker möchte das gar nicht und ich war schon bei mehreren 



fotoman schrieb:


> Du hast ja nicht nur mehr gezahlt, Du hast auch länger gewartet und kein Rückgaberecht. Da muss die Beratung und/oder die Auswahl im Laden schon sehr gut sein, damit ich sowas heutzutage noch mache. Dazu kommen bei mir die Fahrtkosten. Die nöchsten Händler sind 40km entfernt (ein Richtung).



Naja, ich habe draus gelernt. Da wird überall immer gesagt: Unterstützt die kleinen Händler, sonst sterben sie aus.

Super und dann erlebe ich das. Dann muss ich leider sagen: Der Laden sollte auch aussterben. 



fotoman schrieb:


> Der Stabi kann ja nicht den Hund still halten, sondern nur Deine Wackelei der Kamera kompensieren.



Das kam mir gestern auch danach, aber da war ich schön zu müde und hatte keine Lust mehr es zu korrigieren 

Stille Objekte bei F3.5 waren bei dem schlechten Licht scharf, bei 60mm und F5.6 und dem schlechten Licht könnte der Stabi schon nicht mehr alles ausgleichen. Aber damit muss ich mich eh noch befassen, weil es unterschiedliche Einstellungen beim Stabi gibt.



fotoman schrieb:


> 20 MPix Bilder mit  struktirierten (oder rauschenden) Inhalt mit 6 MB? Da stimmt was nicht,  die sind entweder zu tode komprimiert oder durch des Entrauschen der Kamera glatt gebügelt. Was beides den Auflösungsunterschied erklären würde. Bei DKamera sind die  JPGs zwischn 7 und 11 MB groß (mit Ausnahme des weischgespülten ISO3200 Bilders)



Ich hab mal geschaut. Bilder von der XT20 bei ähnlichem Licht und wenig Details waren tatsächlich nicht viel größer. Die detailreichen Bilder bei sehr gutem Licht waren bis zu 18MB groß (JPEG). Da weiß ich die Größe bei der G9 noch nicht. Außerdem gibt es noch sehr viele Einstellungen und ich bin die Anleitung noch nicht durchgegangen. 

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich selbst von ISO 1600 überrascht bin. Sogar bei 100% sehe ich kein Rauschen.

Ha, Amazon hat die Preise echt nur solange gesenkt, Wei MM und Saturn die Aktion hatten. Jetzt kostet sie wieder 1599€.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2018)

Es gibt was neues
L-Mount

Leica, Panasonic und Sigma haben sich da zusammengetan.
Leica hat ja schon Kameras mit L-Mount und dazu passende Linsen im Portfolio.
Für Anfang nächsten Jahres hat Panasonic zwei DSLM Bodies mit 35mm KB Sensor (S1 => 24 und S1R => 47MPixel) sowie drei Objektive angekündigt.
Der L-Mount kann aber nicht nur 35mm KB sondern auch APS-C Sensoren bedienen

Dürfte spannend werden

Dazu hat Pana dann noch ein F1.7 Zoom-Objektiv mit 10-25mm Brennweite für µ4/3 angekündigt.

S1 und S1R: Panasonic mit gleich zwei spiegellosen Vollformatkameras - Golem.de
Panasonic S1 und S1R: Spiegellose Vollformatkameras mit L-Mount | c't Fotografie
Panasonic S1 und S1R - DSLR-Forum
L-Mount ist offiziell - DSLR-Forum
L-Mount | UEbersicht

https://www.43rumors.com/wow-panasonic-announces-the-10-25mm-f-1-7-micro-four-thirds-lens/
https://www.digitalkamera.de/Meldun..._10-25_mm_Zoomobjektiv_mit_F1_7_an/11024.aspx


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. September 2018)

Naja, langsam wird das mit den bajonetten absurd. Damit ist die chance auf ein halbwegs einheitliches dslm-bajonett vertan. (canon und nikon machen sowieso ihr eigenes ding)
Und panasonic-user dürfen sich wohl besonders freuen, weil man die four-third linsen doch bestimmt nicht auf kleinbild mitnehmen kann. Aber das ist ja nicht meine baustelle.


----------



## fotoman (25. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, langsam wird das mit den bajonetten absurd. Damit ist die chance auf ein halbwegs einheitliches dslm-bajonett vertan. (canon und nikon machen sowieso ihr eigenes ding)


Und wann sollte es diese "Chance" gegeben habe? Gab es Gerüchte, dass andere Hersteller Sony-E einsetzen wollten? Oder gab/gibt es gar Gerüchte, dass Sony seni Bjonett wieder über den Haufen schmeißt?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und panasonic-user dürfen sich wohl besonders freuen, weil man die four-third linsen doch bestimmt nicht auf kleinbild mitnehmen kann.


Das selbe Argument hätte man schon bei Einführung von (m)ft bringen können. Wozu noch ein mickriges Sensorformat wo abzusehen war, dass es irgendwann auch für diese Hersteller (wenn sie so lange durchhalten) eine Kundschaft mit Interesse am KB-Sensor ergeben würde.

Interessant finde ich eher, dass Panasonic neben SD auch einen XQD-Slot plant. Da wird es endgülitg Zeit, dass der aktuelle Monopolhersteller für XQD-Karten endlich wieder Konkurenz bei den Karten bekommt.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, langsam wird das mit den bajonetten absurd. Damit ist die chance auf ein halbwegs einheitliches dslm-bajonett vertan. (canon und nikon machen sowieso ihr eigenes ding)
> Und panasonic-user dürfen sich wohl besonders freuen, weil man die four-third linsen doch bestimmt nicht auf kleinbild mitnehmen kann. Aber das ist ja nicht meine baustelle.



Naja, jeder Hersteller möchte die Kunden an sein System binden. Wenn ich jetzt 5 E-Mount Objektive besitze, würde ich mir natürlich gut überlegen, ob ich dann zu einem anderen Hersteller wechsle, wo ich wieder neue Objektive brauche.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Es gibt was neues
> L-Mount
> 
> Leica, Panasonic und Sigma haben sich da zusammengetan.
> ...



Also ich muss sagen, dass ich es Schade finde, dass Panasonic MFT nicht treu bleibt.
Aber es ist auch irgendwie verständlich, denn irgendwann geht bei einem Sensor einfach nicht mehr. Die aktuellen MFT Kameras haben schon 20MP und sind sehr schnell, da kann man nur noch die Videofunktion ausbauen, die aber auch bei vielen MFT Kameras schon ausgereift ist.
Da möchte man sich als Hersteller dann auch weiterentwickeln.

Das Objektiv F1.7 10-25 finde ich verdammt interessant.
Das dürfte aber nicht so ganz billig werden. Ich bin gespannt, wann das erscheint. Vielleicht hole ich mir dann das.
Preis und Veröffentlichung sind anscheinend noch nicht bekannt, zumindest finde ich nichts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und wann sollte es diese "Chance" gegeben habe? Gab es Gerüchte, dass andere Hersteller Sony-E einsetzen wollten? Oder gab/gibt es gar Gerüchte, dass Sony seni Bjonett wieder über den Haufen schmeißt?


Wieso muß es immer gerüchte geben? Wieso muß sony sein bajonett über den haufen schmeißen? Und wieso können sich nicht alle DSLM-hersteller (eben außer canon und nikon) einfach auf ein bajonett enigen?
Es hätte ja auch das L-bajonett sein können (sony muß es ja nicht verwenden), aber wieso unterstützen das nur 3 hersteller? Und dann sind da auch noch 2 dabei (sigma+leica) von denen ich nicht glaube, das sie einen ausreichenden absatz generieren um eine akzeptable marktdurchdringung des L-bajonettes zu erreichen. (ohne das setzt es sich nicht durch)


> Interessant finde ich eher, dass Panasonic neben SD auch einen XQD-Slot plant. Da wird es endgülitg Zeit, dass der aktuelle Monopolhersteller für XQD-Karten endlich wieder Konkurenz bei den Karten bekommt.


Das glaube ich nicht. Um das monopol zu beenden müßte sich XQD in der fläche durchsetzen. Dazu gehören aber lesegeräte, vernünftige preise und der wille der user es zu benutzen. Nur stellt sich halt die frage was XQD so sehr viel besser macht als die UHS II SD-karten...


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, jeder Hersteller möchte die Kunden an sein System binden. Wenn ich jetzt 5 E-Mount Objektive besitze, würde ich mir natürlich gut überlegen, ob ich dann zu einem anderen Hersteller wechsle, wo ich wieder neue Objektive brauche.


Exklusivität ist in meinen augen aber ein zweischneidiges schwert. So kann man z.b. nicht die eigenen linsen an leute verkaufen, die kameras anderer hersteller nutzen. Außerdem fehlt so anfangs das angebot an linsen, die man ja auch nicht einfach so aus dem boden stampfen kann. (je mehr hersteller, um so breiter kann das angebot am anfang ausfallen)


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich es Schade finde, dass Panasonic MFT nicht treu bleibt.


Das bliebe noch abzuwarten. Ich glaube einfach nicht, das panasonic in zukunft seine MFT-sensoren hinter einem L-bajonett verstecken wird. Letztlich gibt es ja auch user mit MFT-linsen, die  mal einen neuen body haben wollen.


----------



## fotoman (26. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso muß es immer gerüchte geben? Wieso muß sony sein bajonett über den haufen schmeißen? Und wieso können sich nicht alle DSLM-hersteller (eben außer canon und nikon) einfach auf ein bajonett enigen?


Das scheinen dann wohl nur meine Scheuklappen zu sein. Halbwegs einheitlich, wie von Dir gewünscht, kann für mich etwas nur sein, wenn nicht nur ein paar Nischenherstelller ein einheitliches Bajonett nutzen würden.

Damit sind dann auch die bisherigen drei großen im Spiel. C+N nimmst Du raus, also bleibt halt nur noch Sony übrig. Leica ist ja dabei, sonst listet mir Geizhals keinen aktuellen Hersteller mit einer KB Spiegellosen. Ob sich noch andere dem L-Bajonet anschließen, muss sich zeigen. Ich habe jedenfalls nicht gelesen, dass Pentax oder Fuji ausgeschlossen würden (wenn sie denn wollen).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> aber wieso unterstützen das nur 3 hersteller? Und dann sind da auch noch 2 dabei (sigma+leica)


Welche sollten es denn noch sein? C+N nimmst Du schon raus, Sony hat sein Bajonett und hat damit m.M.n. genauso wenig einen Grund, etwas neues/anderes zu nutzen wie C+N.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Um das monopol zu beenden müßte sich XQD in der fläche durchsetzen. Dazu gehören aber lesegeräte, vernünftige preise und der wille der user es zu benutzen. Nur stellt sich halt die frage was XQD so sehr viel besser macht als die UHS II SD-karten...


"vernünftige Preise" kann man genauso gut von SDXC UHS-II Karten fordern, die kosten quasi das Selbe, wenn sie auch eine vergleichbare Schreibleistung haben wie die XQD-G Serie.

Und wenn man mal eine Kamera hat, die leider XQD+fummieliges SD-Zeugs nutzt (ich vermisse jetzt schon die Kombi aus XQD+CF meiner D4), dann überlegt man sich dreimal, ob man sich für 160 € eine billige 128 GB UHS-II Karte kauft, für 230 € eine teure oder für 220 € eine nochmal schnellere und viel besser zu handhabende XQD-Karte.

Einen neuen Karteneser benötige ich auch für UHS-II und mit 35 € ist der XQD-Leser auch nicht viel teurer.

Einziger Vorteil bei SD: ohne Geschwindigkeitsanforderung kann man in der Kamera allen alten "Schrott" an (Micro)SDXC Karten nutzen. Übertreibt man es aber und nimmt bei der D850 z.B. anstatt einer Exrreme Pro SDXC (mit 95/89 MB/s) eine alte Trancsend (mit 80/20 MB/s), dann wird bei der D850 auch der Review spürbar träge.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2018)

Kleines Update:
Sigma hat zum Thema L-Mount eine eigene 35mm KB Kamera (DSLM) in Aussicht gestellt.
Sigma will eigene Vollformatkamera mit L-Mount entwickeln | c't Fotografie


----------



## Rage1988 (26. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das bliebe noch abzuwarten. Ich glaube einfach nicht, das panasonic in zukunft seine MFT-sensoren hinter einem L-bajonett verstecken wird. Letztlich gibt es ja auch user mit MFT-linsen, die  mal einen neuen body haben wollen.



Ich meintes mit meiner Aussage, dass sie sich jetzt auch an KB wagen und nicht nur, wie bisher immer, MFT.

Jaja, so viele News, die Photokina ist wieder in vollem Gange 

Fuji bringt einen NAchfolger zur GFX 50S, die GFX50R mit Mittelformatsensor https://www.dkamera.de/news/fujifilm-stellt-die-gfx-50r-vor/
Außerdem will FUji in 2019 auch eine Kamera mit 100MP veröffentlichen FujiFilm wird 2019 eine GFX-Kamera mit 100 Megapixel vorstellen | News | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin

Mal schauen, wann sie da angekommen sind, dass das menschliche Auge gar nicht mehr MP wahrnehmen kann


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. September 2018)

Um nochmal auf das EF 50/1,8 zurückzukommen, was mir hier vor einigen Wochen empfohlen wurde. 
Ich stöber immer mal wieder Ebay Kleinanzeigen durch, obs da ein günstiges zu schnappen gibt. Da bin ich auf dieses Objektiv gestoßen: Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 für Canon EF schwarz ab €'*'43,06 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Für 25€
Was sind Blendenlamellen? Bzw. was bewirken die? Das hat 5, das Canon STM hat 7.
Autofokus wird bei dem wohl nicht so gut sein, nehme ich an.
Kann jemand was zu der Marke sagen? 

Und JA, ich weiß, man bekommt, was man bezahlt, aber 25€ sind nunmal ne Ansage, im Gegensatz zu 60€ Gebrauchtbreis beim Canon.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2018)

Im Canon-Teil des DSLR-Forums haben sie das schon mal durchdiskutiert.

Als Nikon / Olympus User kann ICH selbst nichts dazu sagen.

Empfehlenswert oder Spielerei: Yongnuo YN 1.8 50mm - DSLR-Forum
Canon EF 50mm f1.8 II Klon - Yongnuo - DSLR-Forum


----------



## Taitan (26. September 2018)

Uhhhh. Digitales Mittelformat zum KB-Preis? DAS ist verlockend.
Mittelformat klein und guenstig: Fujifilm GFX 50R ist ein Preis-Leistungs-Star - n-tv.de


----------



## kero81 (26. September 2018)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon was neuen von Canon gehört?! Außer der EOS, oder kommt da sonst nix mehr?!


----------



## fotoman (26. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wann sie da angekommen sind, dass das menschliche Auge gar nicht mehr MP wahrnehmen kann


Die Frage ist eher, wann die Sensoraufklösung höher ist wie die mögliche optische Auflösung der Objektive.

In dieser Disziplin ist Deine Panasonic G9 schon viel näher am Limit wie MF mit 100 MPix:
Mittelfolrmat bei 100 MPix (Auflösung geschätzt)
11550 x 8650 bei 43,8x32,9mm = 264 Pixel/mm

Panasonic G9 MFT mit 20,2 MPix:
5184 x 3888 bei 17,3x13,0mm = 300 Pixel/mm

Nikon D850:
8256 x 5504 bei 36,0x24,0mm = 229 Pixel/mm

Hochgerechnet müssste es also eine 77,8 MPix KB-Kamera geben, damit man schon nur an der Pixelgröße von MFT angeklommen hat.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was sind Blendenlamellen? Bzw. was bewirken die? Das hat 5, das Canon STM hat 7.


Da es nahezu unmöglich ist, die Blende des Objektivs kreisrund und variabel im Durchmesser zu machen, wird die gewünschte Kreis durch eine gewisse Anzahl an sog. Lamellen abgebildet. Je nach Form und Anzahl entsteht bei punktförmigem Lichtquellen im Gegenlicht (Glühbirnen, Kerzen,, Straßenlöaternen usw.) dadurch ein art sternförmiges Licht. Die Anzahl der "Strahlen" ist abhängig von der Anzahl der Blendenlamellen
Mehr dazu siehe hier
Beugung
oder
Blendenlamellen | fotomagazin.de



Taitan schrieb:


> Uhhhh. Digitales Mittelformat zum KB-Preis? DAS ist verlockend.


Die Preise für die Objektive hast Du Dir aber auch mal angesehen? Aber vieleicht kostete das neue GF 50/3.5 dann nur 1/3 des GF 64/2.8.

Und KB-Preis? Welche (nicht gerade Sport-HighEnd) KB-DSLR/DLSM kostet 4500 Euro ohne Objektiv?
Sowohl die Sony A7R III, die EOS 5Ds/5Ds R wie auch die Nikon D850 liegen weit daruntern.
Die D850 kommt vieleiht an den Preis ran, wenn das 50/3.5 bei der Fuji dabei sit und man der Nikon ein gutes 35mm-Objetkvi spendiert. Bei DKameras steht aber nicht, dass das Objektiv im Preis enthalten ist.

Klar, wer MF möchte, kann dort vergleichsweise günstig einsteigen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Damit sind dann auch die bisherigen drei großen im Spiel. C+N nimmst Du raus, also bleibt halt nur noch Sony übrig.


C+N nehme ich aber nicht einfach raus. Beide hersteller sitzen derzeit auf einem ziemlich hohen ross und kommen da auch nicht herunter. Entsprechend kochen die halt ihr eigenes süppchen und werden einen teufel tun sich einem bajonett anzuschließen, was sie nicht selbst entwickelt haben. Dazu hat nikon ja auch schon tatsachen geschaffen.


> Leica ist ja dabei, sonst listet mir Geizhals keinen aktuellen Hersteller mit einer KB Spiegellosen. Ob sich noch andere dem L-Bajonet anschließen, muss sich zeigen. Ich habe jedenfalls nicht gelesen, dass Pentax oder Fuji ausgeschlossen würden (wenn sie denn wollen).


Wieso willst du das L-bajonett auf kleinbild beschränken? Letztlich kann man da jeden sensor dahinter packen, der nicht größer ist. (und will sigma da nicht ihren foveon-sensor dahinter bauen?)


> Welche sollten es denn noch sein? C+N nimmst Du schon raus, Sony hat sein Bajonett und hat damit m.M.n. genauso wenig einen Grund, etwas neues/anderes zu nutzen wie C+N.


Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die absatz-zahlen bei sony so sind, aber gegen ein, langfristig gesehen, größeres objektiv-portfolio können sie doch eigentlich nix haben. Vor allem wenn man daran denkt das es erstmal nix kostet...


> Und wenn man mal eine Kamera hat, die leider XQD+fummieliges SD-Zeugs nutzt (ich vermisse jetzt schon die Kombi aus XQD+CF meiner D4), dann überlegt man sich dreimal, ob man sich für 160 € eine billige 128 GB UHS-II Karte kauft, für 230 € eine teure oder für 220 € eine nochmal schnellere und viel besser zu handhabende XQD-Karte.


Also zwischen fummelig und nicht fummelig liegen bei dir ca. 6mm? Die sd-karten sind, laut wiki, 32x24mm und XQD 38,5x29,8mm. Für mich macht das ja keinen unterschied. 


Taitan schrieb:


> Uhhhh. Digitales Mittelformat zum KB-Preis? DAS ist verlockend.


Naja... Zum preis der teureren kleinbild-kameras. Allerdings finden sich im preisvergleich kaum objektive mit fuji G-bajonett und ob die alle mittelformat ausleuchten ist auch noch nicht raus.Und für die 4500€ bekommt man übrigens auch eine gebrauchte 645Z...
Von daher würde ich, an deiner stelle, eher auf kleinbild gehen. Ich selbst brauch ja nicht mehr. 


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was sind Blendenlamellen? Bzw. was bewirken die? Das hat 5, das Canon STM hat 7.


Das was der name schon sagt. Die objektiv-blende besteht aus lamellen die so angeordnet sind, das man in der mitte ein loch hat. Je mehr lamellen die blende hat, um so "runder" ist das loch in der mitte, was sich wiederum auf das bokeh auswirkt. (wird glaub ich mit mehr lamellen weicher)


----------



## XT1024 (27. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was sind Blendenlamellen? Bzw. was bewirken die? Das hat 5, das Canon STM hat 7.


Die alten Versionen beider Hersteller haben offenbar 5, die neuen 7.
Produktvergleich Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 für Canon EF schwarz, Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 II für Canon EF schwarz, Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II schwarz, Canon EF 50mm 1.8 STM schwarz Geizhals Deutschland

Da du offenbar das alte und billige mit dem aktuellen STM vergleichst, hast du mal die Neuigkeiten des STM angesehen?
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM Lens Review
Alleine die Naheinstellgrenze wäre es _mir_ wohl wert.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. September 2018)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Da du offenbar das alte und billige mit dem aktuellen STM vergleichst, hast du mal die Neuigkeiten des STM angesehen?
> Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM Lens Review
> Alleine die Naheinstellgrenze wäre es _mir_ wohl wert.


Das STM bekommt man gebraucht zum Teil für ~70€, das Yongnuo gab es gebraucht für 25€, deswegen wollte ich einen Vergleich, ob sich der Aufpreis von 45€ "lohnt".

Da das für 25 Flocken nu aber verkauft wurde, werde ich mich wohl weiter umschauen müssen. 
Also nicht falsch verstehen, es ist nicht so, dass ich keine 100€ für das STM zahlen würde, es ging lediglich darum, ob das Yongnuo für 25 eine Alternative wäre. Da ich es aber nicht unbedingt brauche, sondern einfach haben will, kann ich mir mit der Suche nach nem günstigen 50/1.8 Zeit lassen


----------



## fotoman (27. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso willst du das L-bajonett auf  kleinbild beschränken? Letztlich kann man da jeden sensor dahinter  packen, der nicht größer ist. (und will sigma da nicht ihren  foveon-sensor dahinter bauen?)


Sigma plant m.W.n. eine KB-Foveon Kamera. Was passiert, wenn man ein KB-Bajonett für APS-C nutzt, sieht man ja an Canon und Nikon. Wirklich kleine und leichte Objektive sind Mangelware. Für Hersteller, die KB und Crop anbieten, mag das eine Lösung sein, aber ist nicht eines der Argumente für MFT, dass die Ausrüstung spürbar kleiner und leichter sein kann wie eine KB-Ausrüstung?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die  absatz-zahlen bei sony so sind, aber gegen ein, langfristig gesehen,  größeres objektiv-portfolio können sie doch eigentlich nix haben. Vor  allem wenn man daran denkt das es erstmal nix kostet...


Sony  kostet es nur dann nichts, wenn die anderen Hersteller das Sony-E-Bajonett  nutzen würden.

Gegen  mehr Objektive haben sie vermutlich nichts, aber warum dafür das eigene  Bajonett aufgeben? Da erwarte ich eher, dass sich Sigma und Tamron auch an  Sony-E heran trauen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also zwischen  fummelig und nicht fummelig liegen bei dir ca. 6mm? Die sd-karten sind,  laut wiki, 32x24mm und XQD 38,5x29,8mm. Für mich macht das ja keinen  unterschied.


Die Dicke, den unnützen Schreibschutzschalter bei  SD und den unterschiedlichen Mechanismus hast Du beim Vergleich dezent  übersehen. Alles zusammen macht für mich in meinen Einsätzen XQD (oder auch CF) spürbar einfacher handhabbar wie SD. Daran hat sich in den letzten 12 Jahren (seit meiner ersten Kamera mit CF+SD) bei mir nichts geändert.

Aber wie bei allem hängt es von der  eigenen Anwendung ab. Wenn ich in der Halle die Karte blind wechsele,  dann nervt mich der Schreibschutzschafter (den die Kamera leider  beachtet) schon massiv. Die Lösung per Sekundenkleber ist zwar  effektiv, aber nicht gerade schön. CF+XQD bekomme ich falsch herum keinen Millimeter in der Kartenslot, SD dagegen schon.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Also nicht falsch verstehen, es ist nicht so, dass ich keine 100€ für das STM zahlen würde, es ging lediglich darum, ob das Yongnuo für 25 eine Alternative wäre.


M.M.n. hilft es da nur, Tests zu suchen/lesen und dann zu entscheiden, ob Du für Deine Anwendungen mit den sicherlich vorhandenen Einschränkungen leben kannst/willst.

Wenn ich z.B. hier die Bilder vergleiche dann wollte ich das Yongnuo nicht regelmäßig bei Offenblende nutzen
Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 Objektiv im Test | Krolop & Gerst | Blog – Tutorials, Videotrainings, Anleitungen und Blogging rund um die People, Portrait und Fashion Photographie

Für den gelegentlichen Offenbendeinsatz mit dem Willen zur Nacharbeit im Raw-Konverter mag das ok sein, und wenn dann der AF passt (ich habe den Text nicht gelesen, mein damaliges EF 50/1.8 II war erst an der dritten Kamera nutzbar, bei der 10D und 20D war der AF vollkommen unzuverlässig und für Bilder ab f5.6 hatte ich mein Zoom), dann mag der einmalige Zoo-Besuch wichtiger sein wie 45 Euro für ein Objektiv, das man (hoffentlich) über viele Jahre nutzt)

Aber wie Du an der Aussage schon sieht, mein Ansatz ist es nicht, jählich Objektive zu kaufen und zu verkaufen. Ich kaufe lieber einmal und nutze die Sachen dann sehr lange.

U.U. ist das neue ja auch besser
Neuheit von Yongnuo: Normalobjektiv YN 50mm f/1.8 II fuer Canon | photoscala


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Sigma plant m.W.n. eine KB-Foveon Kamera. Was passiert, wenn man ein KB-Bajonett für APS-C nutzt, sieht man ja an Canon und Nikon. Wirklich kleine und leichte Objektive sind Mangelware.


Es ist aber möglich. Für das K-bajonett gibt es doch auch sowas wie das DA 40 F2.8 XS oder das DA 18-50 F4-5.6 DC WR RE. Willst du dann aber einen größeren sensor ausleuchten (KB statt APSC) oder etwas hochwertigeres haben, dann wird es natürlich schwerer. Das hat aber eher was mit optik anstatt mit dem bajonett zu tun. Dazu ist an hochwertigen objektiven mehr metall dran, was sich ebenfalls auf`s gewicht nieder schlägt.
Und um das mal beispielhaft anhand eines M.Zuiko 40-150 zu verdeutlichen, das günstige und lichtschwache wiegt  190g während die teure, lichtstarke und sicher auch optisch wesentlich bessere Pro 760g wiegt.


> Sony  kostet es nur dann nichts, wenn die anderen Hersteller das Sony-E-Bajonett  nutzen würden.


Das kann man sehen wie man will. Ich sage das es sony etwas kostet, denn sie müßten die lizenz dafür kostenfrei vergeben damit andere es nutzen.


> Da erwarte ich eher, dass sich Sigma und Tamron auch an  Sony-E heran trauen.


Wenn ich nach dem preisvergleich gehe, baut sigma, tamron und samyang für sony-E.
Sigma wird es aber kaum für ihre kameras benutzen. Dann werden bestimmt lizenz-gebühren fällig.


> Die Dicke, den unnützen Schreibschutzschalter bei  SD und den unterschiedlichen Mechanismus hast Du beim Vergleich dezent  übersehen.


Also der schreibschutz-schalter hat mich nie gestört und was ist am mechanismuß aus zu setzen?  Ich schiebe die karte rein, es macht leise "klick" und die karte sitzt. Ich drücke wieder auf die karte, wieder ein leises "klick" und die karte wird von einer feder etwas heraus gedrückt, so das ich sie gut zu fassen bekomme. Bei meiner alten K30 war das noch minimal fummelig, aber bei der K1 funzt das selbst bei -15 grad mit kalten fingern noch gut.


> CF+XQD bekomme ich falsch herum keinen Millimeter in der Kartenslot, SD dagegen schon.


Wie bekommt man eine CF-karte falsch herum in den slot?  Das schaffe ich weder bei diversen card-readern noch bei den kameras. Um das zu bewerkstelligen müßte ich schon meinen meinungsverstärker (hammer) bemühen.


----------



## commandobot (27. September 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Schau mal zu Pentax. Die haben seit einigen Kameragenerationen das Feature PSR "Pixel Shift Resolution"... Die Technik dahinter klingt banal, ist aber für alle "stillen" Motive echt eine gute Sache.
> Aber ich seh gerade, Du magst nicht nachbearbeiten. Da bist Du bei Pentax falsch. Die RAWs sind dort ziemlich "neutral" (was ich persönlich aber sehr gut finde).
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann sind Bilder Out Of Cam von Canon etwas "spritziger"..


Es lassen sich die Entwicklungseinstellungen für JPGs in der Kamera einstellen - auch für mehr Kontrast, Schärfe, Sättigung etc.
Ganz nach den persönlichen Vorlieben - eine Bearbeitung ist dann bei Pentax ebenso wenig erforderlich wie bei CaNikon. 
Und die K-1 speichert RAWs als DNG ab, so dass sich die Dateien von viele Programmen direkt bearbeiten lassen - ohne Spezialsoftware oder teure Abonemments wie Adobe Photoshop CC.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir heut mal die Fujifilm XT3 näher angeschaut. Ich hab zwar von der Kamera gelesen, aber nicht genauer nachgelesen.

Die ist ja staub- und spritzwassergeschützt, aber das ist ja mehr als sinnlos, weil es kaum Fuji Objektive gibt, die geschützt sind 
V.a. das im Kit angebotene Objektiv ist auch nicht geschützt. Da steht man dann im Regen und das Wasser läuft nicht durch die Kamera, sondern durchs Objektiv 

Das war ja dann bei der XT2 auch schon schwachsinnig.

Also entweder 100% geschützt oder 0%. 50% macht doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## fotoman (4. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also entweder 100% geschützt oder 0%. 50% macht doch keinen Sinn.


Nur weil das (vermutlich eher günstige) Kit nicht geschützt ist, macht es also keinen Sinn, die Kamera zu schützen?

Sind das XF 18-55mm 2.8-4.0 R LM OIS und/oder XC 16-50mm 3.5-5.6 OIS II bei allen Brennweiten in der Lage, die 24 MPix Deiner X-T20 auszunutzen? Oder was macht die Auflösung der Kamera sonst für einen Sinn, wenn die mit der Kamera verkauften Kit-Objektive dieses Feature nicht nutzen können?

Ich finde hier einige "Wetterfeste" Objektive.
FUJINON XC & XF-Objektive | Fujifilm Deutschland
Wer darauf Wert legt, muss sich halt ein Fujifilm XF 16-55mm 2.8 R LM WR oder das 18-135 WR als Kit-Zoom kaufen. Wobei ich mal bezweifele, dass das 18-135 die 26 MPix der X-T3 ansatzweise ausnutzen kann.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nur weil das (vermutlich eher günstige) Kit nicht geschützt ist, macht es also keinen Sinn, die Kamera zu schützen?




Ich habe geschrieben, dass es keinen Sinn macht, weil es kaum geschützte Objektive gibt.

Außerdem sind die Preise dafür teilweise astronomisch o0. Das 16-55 xf wr kostet über 1000€.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele sich die XT3 als Kit kaufen, die dann meinen, dass das ganze Kit wasserdicht wäre.

Andere Hersteller sind da klüger und verkaufen im Kit gleich ein geschütztes Objektiv.


----------



## floppyexe (6. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Preise dafür teilweise astronomisch o0. Das 16-55 xf wr kostet über 1000€.


Du magst 1k€ als astronomisch ansehen. Andere nicht. Es zu verallgemeinern den   von Dir genannte Preis als "teuer" zu bezeichnen, halte ich für falsch.


----------



## Rat Six (6. Oktober 2018)

1000€ für ein gutes Standardobjektiv, das lichtstark, abgedichtet ist und einen schnellen Autofokus hat, ist ok. Mit astronomisch hat die Summe nichts zu tun. 

Dass bei Fujifilm weniger als die Hälfte der Objektive abgedichtet sind, hat mich dann auch dazu bewogen nicht auf Fujifilm umzusteigen. Nachdem sich meine Nikon in Island dank Dauerregen verabschiedet hat, habe ich mein ganzes Geraffel verkauft und bin nun bei Olympus mit komplettem Wetterschutz.


----------



## floppyexe (6. Oktober 2018)

Und zufrieden? Ich bin vor einem halben Jahr von der 5D MK3 inklusive allen Gläsern, "Protzgläser mit rotem Ring" auf die neue Sony A7MK3 umgestiegen. Vollends zufrieden, gerade wegen dem Gewicht da ich auf dem Globus mehrmals Wochen mit vielen Gläsern unterwegs bin.
Aber 1k€ für ein von dir beschriebenes Glas halte schon für ok.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Oktober 2018)

Naja, bei Fuji hat man eigentlich keine andere Wahl, wenn man ein geschütztes Objektiv möchte.
Selbst wenn ich ein schlechteres Objektiv wollte, das nur 500-600€ kostet, hätte ich keines zur Auswahl.
Wenn ich mir da Olympus, Panasonic, Pentax oder Canon anschaue, dann habe ich da eine wesentlich größere Auswahl und auch zu einerem kleinen Preis, wenn man ein "schlechteres" Objektiv möchte.
Bei FUjifilm habe ich nicht annähernd diese Auswahl. Das XF18-135mm F3.5-5.6 wäre etwas "schlechter", kostet aber auch noch 800€.
Bei Canon bekommt man z.b. das EF 24-70mm f/1:4L IS USM, was recht gut ist, für 800€ oder sogar ein  EF 70-200mm 1:4L USM (ohne Stabi) für 600€.

Es ist klar, dass 1000€ für dich  bei einer A7III nicht wirklich teuer ist 
Für Leute mit MFT oder APSC Sensor vielleicht aber schon.


----------



## Rat Six (7. Oktober 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Und zufrieden? Ich bin vor einem halben Jahr von der 5D MK3 inklusive allen Gläsern, "Protzgläser mit rotem Ring" auf die neue Sony A7MK3 umgestiegen. Vollends zufrieden, gerade wegen dem Gewicht da ich auf dem Globus mehrmals Wochen mit vielen Gläsern unterwegs bin.
> Aber 1k€ für ein von dir beschriebenes Glas halte schon für ok.



Ich bin mit der E-M1 MII von Olympus sehr zufrieden. In Kombination mit  dem Olympus Zuiko Pro 12-100/4 ergibt sich ein für mich perfektes Paket  aus Brennweitenbereich, Performance und Wetterschutz. Alleine der AF mit  Gesichtserkennung ist für mich ein Segen. Wie viele fehlfokussierte  Bilder ich von mir aus Island habe, weil die Leute es nicht mehr  verstehen den AF-Punkt auf das Gesicht zu legen...
Das 12-100er ist  für eine MFT Linse zwar sehr groß und bis jetzt habe ich solche  Superzooms eher verschmäht, aber die Bildqualität und der AF von der  Linse ist wirklich beeindruckend. Für meine Motorradreisen und fürs  Bergsteigen ergibt sich für mich die ideale Kombination.
Als  Ergänzung wird noch das Olympus Zuiko Pro 7-14/2.8 für die speziellen  Situationen dazukommen und dann bin ich wieder komplett. Damit ergibt  sich für mich eine Gewichtseinsparung von knapp 2,5kg im Vergleich zu  meiner Nikonausrüstung, bei ähnlicher (Tele) bis besserer (UWW)  Bildqualität. Wenn ich zurückdenke, dass alleine mein 70-200er so viel  gewogen hat wie meine ganze MFT Ausrüstung...


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ach du hast die EM 1 II? Die find ich auch sehr ansprechend, v.a. die Verarbeitung und Olympus Qualität. Leider finde ich den Preis etwas zu hoch. 1700€ allein für den Body einer MFT ist schon ein stolzer Preis, v.a. da die Panasonic G9 besser und günstiger ist.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2018)

---Doppelpost---


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2018)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem AF-C? Vor allem im Vergleich zur D7x00 Serie...

Habe auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mein komplettes Nikon-Geraffel zu verkaufen und vollständig auf MFT zu gehen.
M1 II für Konzerte / Zoo wo es auf einen guten AF-C ankommt (da ist die M10 I und II wirklich nicht der Bringer) und die kleine M10 II für unterwegs und den Urlaub.


----------



## Rat Six (7. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ach du hast die EM 1 II? Die find ich auch sehr ansprechend, v.a. die Verarbeitung und Olympus Qualität. Leider finde ich den Preis etwas zu hoch. 1700€ allein für den Body einer MFT ist schon ein stolzer Preis, v.a. da die Panasonic G9 besser und günstiger ist.


Der Preis ist in der Tat nicht gerade günstig, aber ich messe sie an den Preisen einer äquivalenten Kamera von Canon oder Nikon und dort muss ich mindestens zu Kategorie 5D Mark IV, D500 oder D850 gehen. Daran gemessen ist der Preis also nicht so überzogen, immerhin ist die EM1 das Flaggschiff. Geht man nach der Sensorgröße, dann ist sie im Vergleich zu einer 6D oder D750 sicher teuer.
Ob die G9 besser ist? Darüber kann man streiten. Die G9 hat Vorteile bei ein paar Punkten und die EM1 hat Vorteile bei ein paar anderen Punkten. Insgesamt würde ich sie auf dem selben Niveau sehen.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem AF-C? Vor allem im Vergleich zur D7x00 Serie...


Leider hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit mit dem AF-C groß zu spielen. Vergleichen kann ich auch nur mit der D7100 die ich selbst besessen habe. Bei den Versuchen in Kombination mit dem Zuiko Pro 40-150/2.8, im Vergleich zur D7100 mit dem Nikkor AF-S 70-200/2.8VR, hatte ich, nachdem ich die richtigen Einstellungen der Olympus gefunden habe, mit der EM1 eine höhere Ausbeute. Wenn ich hier einen Sieger küren müsste, dann wäre es also die Olympus. Das Potenzial des AF ist größer, aber man muss wesentlich mehr mit den Einstellungen spielen. Beim AF-S brauchen wir nicht weiter diskutieren, die EM1 mit 12-100/4 schlägt die D7100 mit 70-200/2.8 um Längen.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Ob die G9 besser ist? Darüber kann man streiten. Die G9 hat Vorteile bei ein paar Punkten und die EM1 hat Vorteile bei ein paar anderen Punkten. Insgesamt würde ich sie auf dem selben Niveau sehen.



Zumindest ist die G9 vergleichbar und dabei noch günstiger (der Body alleine ca. 300€) 
Ich habe gehofft, dass Olympus mit dem Preis noch etwas nach unten geht, aber das passiert wohl nicht. Mir gefällt das Design der EM1 II einfach


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit mit dem AF-C groß zu spielen. Vergleichen kann ich auch nur mit der D7100 die ich selbst besessen habe. Bei den Versuchen in Kombination mit dem Zuiko Pro 40-150/2.8, im Vergleich zur D7100 mit dem Nikkor AF-S 70-200/2.8VR, hatte ich, nachdem ich die richtigen Einstellungen der Olympus gefunden habe, mit der EM1 eine höhere Ausbeute. Wenn ich hier einen Sieger küren müsste, dann wäre es also die Olympus. Das Potenzial des AF ist größer, aber man muss wesentlich mehr mit den Einstellungen spielen. Beim AF-S brauchen wir nicht weiter diskutieren, die EM1 mit 12-100/4 schlägt die D7100 mit 70-200/2.8 um Längen.



Danke dafür. Da ich ja auch die D7100 habe ist das ein guter Hinweis für mich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Oktober 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Bei den Versuchen in Kombination mit dem Zuiko Pro 40-150/2.8, im Vergleich zur D7100 mit dem Nikkor AF-S 70-200/2.8VR, hatte ich, nachdem ich die richtigen Einstellungen der Olympus gefunden habe, mit der EM1 eine höhere Ausbeute.


Mich würden ja die bedingungen dabei mal interessieren, also was du gerade vor der linse hattest. 
Und was mich immer noch interessiert, wie sieht es bei schlechten bedingungen, also nebel, staub, starkregen oder einfach nur ein schneller schuß aus der bewegung (mitzieher) zwischen 2 bäumen oder knapp an z.b. ästen vorbei, aus?


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2018)

Achja, Olympus hat aktuell ne Cashback Aktion. Da bekommst du die EM 1II 200€ günstiger und auf Objektive auch noch Rabatt.


----------



## fotoman (7. Oktober 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem AF-C? Vor allem im Vergleich zur D7x00 Serie...


AF-C kannst Du nicht über die gesamten Nikon D7x00 Serie vergleichen, egal mit welcher anderen Kamera. Die D7000 war vergleichsweise lahm und hatte ein Problem mit gewissem Kunstlicht, die D7100 war da schon bedeutend besser aber bei AF-C und weniger Licht (ISO3200, f2,8 und 1/640 oder länger) spürbar treffunsicherer wie die gute alte D300s. Die D7200 soll da besser sein (habe ich selber aber nie getestet).

Im Zoo hatte ich mit der D7100 (+70-200/28 VR, ohne oder mit TC-14E II) absolut keine Probleme. Bei einem Flugfesst habe ich mich total darüber geärgert, dass ich die D7100 dabei hatte und nicht die D300s. Lieber korrekt fokussierte 12 MPix wie überwiegend falsch fokussierte 24 MPix, wenn der AF-C mal wirklich gefordert wurde.



Rat Six schrieb:


> Beim AF-S brauchen wir nicht weiter diskutieren,  die EM1 mit 12-100/4 schlägt die D7100 mit 70-200/2.8 um  Längen.


Welche Längen sollen das bei AF-S sein, Geschwindigkeit oder Treffsicherheit? Wenn die D7100  dort nicht korremt schaftstellt, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Und falls  du einen sinnvollen Vergleich angestellt hast (DX also mit f5.6, MFT  mit f4), dann ist auch das alte 70-200/2.8 VR an der D7100 hinreichend  scharf. Bei Offenblende war es meins (bei niedrigen ISOs) nicht, aber  das liegt nicht an der Kamera sondern einzig am Objektiv.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und was mich immer noch interessiert, wie  sieht es bei schlechten bedingungen, also nebel, staub, starkregen oder  einfach nur ein schneller schuß aus der bewegung (mitzieher) zwischen 2  bäumen oder knapp an z.b. ästen vorbei, aus?


Eine D7100 im AF-C  zu übertreffen ist (bei genügend Bildkontrast) heutzutage hoffentlich  für eine gute Spiegellose kein großes Problem mehr. Dafür ist mit dem genutzten Objetiv halt bei 200mm Brennweite schluss, die DX-Kamera kommt auf 300mm.


----------



## Rat Six (8. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mich würden ja die bedingungen dabei mal interessieren, also was du gerade vor der linse hattest.
> Und was mich immer noch interessiert, wie sieht es bei schlechten bedingungen, also nebel, staub, starkregen oder einfach nur ein schneller schuß aus der bewegung (mitzieher) zwischen 2 bäumen oder knapp an z.b. ästen vorbei, aus?


War bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, ein paar Enten im Park. Mittlerweile mache ich auch keine Hockeyfotos mehr, womit bei mir der EInsatz des AF-C relativ selten geworden ist. Hier und da eine Flugshow und ein paar Bilder vom Motorrad in Bewegung. Da wird, aber erst nächstes Jahr mehr kommen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Welche Längen sollen das bei AF-S sein, Geschwindigkeit oder Treffsicherheit? Wenn die D7100  dort nicht korremt schaftstellt, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Und falls  du einen sinnvollen Vergleich angestellt hast (DX also mit f5.6, MFT  mit f4), dann ist auch das alte 70-200/2.8 VR an der D7100 hinreichend  scharf. Bei Offenblende war es meins (bei niedrigen ISOs) nicht, aber  das liegt nicht an der Kamera sondern einzig am Objektiv.
> 
> Eine D7100 im AF-C  zu übertreffen ist (bei genügend Bildkontrast) heutzutage hoffentlich  für eine gute Spiegellose kein großes Problem mehr. Dafür ist mit dem genutzten Objetiv halt bei 200mm Brennweite schluss, die DX-Kamera kommt auf 300mm.


Bitte genauer lesen. Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass meine Nikon-Kombi nicht korrekt fokussiert hat. Lediglich die Zeit des Fokussiervorganges ist deutlich schneller bei der Olympus.
Tut mir leid, dass dein 70-200er bei Offenblende nicht scharf ist. Meines konnte problemlos bei F2.8 benutzt werden und hat bis F5.6 nur minimal gewonnen. 
Leider fand der Vergleich zwischen 40-150/2.8 und 70-200/2.8 statt, somit war bei beiden Kombinationen bei 300mm schluss.


----------



## fotoman (9. Oktober 2018)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Bitte genauer lesen. Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass meine Nikon-Kombi nicht korrekt fokussiert hat.


Da war nichts zu lesen, weil die Angabe, was Du bei AF-S verglichen hast, gefehlt hat. Aber es stimmt natürlich, ich habe mal wieder völlig egoistisch das für mich einzig wichtige Kriterium beim AF-S heraus gegriffen. Auch,, weil Du vorher beim AF-C etwas von "höherer Ausbeute" geschrieben hast. Die D7100 schafft auch bei AF-S und kompllett statischem Motiv nicht unter allen Bedingungen, eine 100% Trefferquote.



Rat Six schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass dein 70-200er bei Offenblende nicht scharf ist. Meines konnte problemlos bei F2.8 benutzt werden und hat bis F5.6 nur minimal gewonnen.


Ich habe meins gut 7 Jahre lang bei Offenblende genutzt. Egal, ob an der D7100 oder an FX. Trotzdem ist sowohl mein 70-200 VR II wie auch mein 200/2 VR sichtbar schärfer (jeweils bei Offenblende). Falls ich ausnahmsweise mal den Postings im DSLR-Forum glaube, dann war das nicht nur bei meinem Exemplar so.
Den Tests von
Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8G AF-S VR Nikkor Lens Image Quality
(und anderen) kann man sowieso nie trauen (obwohl dort er Unterschied schon bei 24,5 MPix FX offensichtlich ist).


----------



## Rat Six (9. Oktober 2018)

Den Lens-Reviews mit Messung der Auflösung traue ich schon. Sie geben meist einen guten Indikator in welche Richtung eine Linse geht. Aber es gibt auch Schwankungen bei der Abbildungsleistung. Da bei meinem Vergleich, vor dem Kauf, das VRI im Zentrum schärfer war als das VRII habe ich mich schlussendlich für das VRI entschieden. Zugegeben, der Vergleich fand damals an 10MP DX statt.


----------



## XT1024 (9. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (...)


Hast du die K-30 noch und wenn ja, was macht die verfluchte Blendensteuerung?
Meine K-50 wurde von dieser offenbar endgültig erledigt. 


Schritt 1: während ich über die nicht einmal dauerhafte 120-140 € Reparatur der 400 € NP Kamera nachdenke, werde ich mir im Laden mal ein paar MFTs ansehen und besonders deren EVF.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab grad gelesen, dass die Fujifilm X-T3 in China produziert wird.
Finde ich schade, denn bei der X-T2 wurde noch mit "Made in Japan" geworben, was sogar auf der Kamera stand.

Somit würde ich bei der X-T3 länger warten, denn ich bin mir sicher, dass dann wohl auch das eine oder andere Problem auftauchen könnte.
Die X-H1 wird noch in Japan produziert.
Made in Japan wär für mich eher ein Kaufgrund, als made in China.


----------



## kero81 (9. Oktober 2018)

hey,
ich hab am 21.10. eine taufe des kindes von meinem wander buddy. ich soll ein paar schöne erinnerungsfotos machen. die taufe ist in einer kirche und ich brauche einen blitz. da ich mir eh einen blitz kaufen wollte, um mountainbiker losgelöst auf zweiten verschlussvorhang, zu fotografieren muss ich hier bisschen nachfragen.
der blitz muss soweit ich mich bis jetzt eingelesen habe ttl fähig sein, um mittels eines senders losgelöst blitzen zu können.
Ich habe mir schon einen blitz ausgesucht und zwar: Blitzlicht - Yongnuo YN685 Blitzlicht GN60 1: Amazon.de: Kamera. könnt ihr mir sagen was ich dafür noch brauche?! also welchen auslöser? bei amazon gibts direkt ein bündel mit: Yongnuo YN-622C-TX E-TTL Funkausloeser fuer: Amazon.de: Kamera und: Yongnuo YN-622C II YN 622II 1/8000 E-TTL: Amazon.de: Kamera. Brauche ich die beiden aus dem letzten Link?!
sorry, ich hab mich noch nicht so viel eingelesen, bin gerade auf der arbeit und die anfrage von meinem buddy kam eben erst rein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Oktober 2018)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Hast du die K-30 noch und wenn ja, was macht die verfluchte Blendensteuerung?
> Meine K-50 wurde von dieser offenbar endgültig erledigt.


Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von der kamera momentan halten soll. Die verschluß-mechanik scheint zu gehen (wenn ich den sucher richtung lichtquelle halte und durchs objektiv schaue tut sich was beim auslösen), aber die ersten paar bilder werden einfach nur schwarz. Nach 4-5 aufnahmen überlegt es sich die kamera und macht wieder etwas.
Du kannst ja erstmal die kontakte an kamera und objektiv mit einem lappen und etwas spiritus sauber machen. Manchmal hat es da auch nur ein kontakt-problem. (ich hab sie bis jetzt nur trocken abgewischt und das hat auch schonmal geholfen)


> Schritt 1: während ich über die nicht einmal dauerhafte 120-140 € Reparatur der 400 € NP Kamera nachdenke, werde ich mir im Laden mal ein paar MFTs ansehen und besonders deren EVF.


Wenn du nicht viele objektive hast, ist das durchaus eine überlegung wert. Aber fokusiere auch mal in eine dunkle ecke...


----------



## XT1024 (9. Oktober 2018)

Es fing ja mit maximal ein paar dunklen Bildern an, dann half noch der RAW/FX Knopf oder Serienbilder aber jetzt hilft nix mehr.
Da nur noch F22-40 geht, werde ich so lange Auto-ISO mal über 100-800 stellen...


Ich konnte heute nur kurz mal ein Auge durch die Pana GX80(?) werfen aber ohne direkten Vergleich kam mir der EVF gar winzig vor.
Anders oder ungewohnt ist ja nicht per se ein Ausschlussgrund aber das muss ich auf jeden Fall mal genauer untersuchern.

K-S2 und K-70, die als Ersatz ja ausreichen würden, sind mutmaßlich auch verflucht und die KP ist mir dann doch _etwas_ zu teuer.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die verschluß-mechanik scheint zu gehen (wenn ich den sucher richtung lichtquelle halte und durchs objektiv schaue tut sich was beim auslösen), aber die ersten paar bilder werden einfach nur schwarz. Nach 4-5 aufnahmen überlegt es sich die kamera und macht wieder etwas.


Das wird wohl das gleiche Problem sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Oktober 2018)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Es fing ja mit maximal ein paar dunklen Bildern an, dann half noch der RAW/FX Knopf oder Serienbilder aber jetzt hilft nix mehr.
> Da nur noch F22-40 geht, werde ich so lange Auto-ISO mal über 100-800 stellen...


Na wie gesagt, versuch es mal mit dem reinigen der kontakte am bajonett.


> Ich konnte heute nur kurz mal ein Auge durch die Pana GX80(?) werfen aber ohne direkten Vergleich kam mir der EVF gar winzig vor.
> Anders oder ungewohnt ist ja nicht per se ein Ausschlussgrund aber das muss ich auf jeden Fall mal genauer untersuchern.


Ich kann mich ja mit den DSLM`s nicht so richtig anfreunden. Ich hab zwar noch keine so richtig in der hand gehabt, aber mir sind die kompakten modelle zu klein und dann brauche ich auch bei auslösen ein "durchgehendes bild" im sucher bzw. darf die unterbrechung nur minimalst sein, wenn ich auf ein objekt halte. (das sich ja meist bewegt)
Wenn ich dagegen meinen live-view sehe... da löse ich aus, dann ist gefühlt eine ewigkeit das bild schwarz weil die kamera am verarbeiten ist, und wenn es wieder kommt ist das ziel schon über alle berge. Das ist kein arbeiten. Von daher solltest du bei einem system-wechsel auch mal testen was die neue macht, wenn du in serie schießt. (falls du die funktion brauchst)


> K-S2 und K-70, die als Ersatz ja ausreichen würden, sind mutmaßlich auch verflucht und die KP ist mir dann doch _etwas_ zu teuer.


Also eigentlich sollte das blenden-problem schon mit der K50 aber spätestens mit deren nachfolger behoben sein, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab. Wenn du aber nicht gerade filmen willst, würde ich anstatt der K70 eine gebrauchte K3 nehmen. Das nimmt sich preislich nichts, aber die K3 ist höher angesiedelt.


> Das wird wohl das gleiche Problem sein.


Ich kann aber auch mit mehr ISO nix reißen und wie gesagt, die blend-mechanik scheint noch was zu machen. Ich tippe bei meiner K30 ja immer noch auf einen hitze-schaden...


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na wie gesagt, versuch es mal mit dem reinigen der kontakte am bajonett.
> 
> Ich kann mich ja mit den DSLM`s nicht so richtig anfreunden. Ich hab zwar noch keine so richtig in der hand gehabt, aber mir sind die kompakten modelle zu klein und dann brauche ich auch bei auslösen ein "durchgehendes bild" im sucher bzw. darf die unterbrechung nur minimalst sein, wenn ich auf ein objekt halte. (das sich ja meist bewegt)
> Wenn ich dagegen meinen live-view sehe... da löse ich aus, dann ist gefühlt eine ewigkeit das bild schwarz weil die kamera am verarbeiten ist, und wenn es wieder kommt ist das ziel schon über alle berge. Das ist kein arbeiten. Von daher solltest du bei einem system-wechsel auch mal testen was die neue macht, wenn du in serie schießt. (falls du die funktion brauchst)



Die Panasonic G9 hat das Bild bei Serienaufnahmen nie unterbrochen. So hatte man sein Motiv durchgehend im Blick.
Das geht also bei DSLMs auch


----------



## fotoman (9. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> der blitz muss soweit ich mich bis jetzt eingelesen habe ttl fähig sein, um mittels eines senders losgelöst blitzen zu können.


TTL hat weder etwas mit entfesseltem Blitzen noch mit Blitzen auf den 2. Verschlussvorhang zu tun. Zum Blitzen direkt auf der Kamera muss der Blitz (bei Canon) E-TTL fähig sein. Beim entfesselten Blitzen müssen dies sowohl Sender wie auch Blitz sein, falls Deine Kamera keinen passenden Sender verbaut hat oder Du den Blitz nicht mit dem evtl. eingebauten Blitz steuern kannst.

Ich würde für solche Fragen (falls hier nicht zufällig jemand exakt Deine Kamera und exakt den Blitz mit einem der Funkauslöser hat) im DSLR-Forum suchen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass sowas jemand bereits (mit exakt der Kombi) ausprobiert hat.

So wie ich das lese und ich meine alte Canon-Sachen noch im Kopf habe, brauchts Du nicht beide Sender.

Der TX ist für klassisches Canon wireless E-TTL (per Blitzsignal bzw. IR, nicht per Funk, man benötigt also eine Sichtverbindung zum Blitz). Und was damit an Synchronisationszeiten möglich ist, erschließt sich mir aus der Beschreibung nicht. Dafür funktioniert er halt auch mit Canon-Blitzen, soweit diese entfesselt gescheuert werden können.

Der 622 II steuert per Funk (keine Sichtverbindung nötig, 2.4 GHz ist zwar zulasungsfrei, aber trotzdem nicht zwingend überall zulässig, insb. wenn professionelle Aufnahmetechnik in der Nähe ist). Und da es Funk ist, klappt das nur mit "passenden" Blitzen von Yongnuo.

Was die Kamera direkt über ihre Menüs von all den Funktionen steuern kann, muss Dir wohl das Handbuch der Kamera und/oder des Blitzes/der Auslöser nachlesen. Das ist dann die Theorie, ob schon "nur" X-Sync 1/250 damit zuverlässig funktioniert, muss ein Praxistest zeigen.

Persönlich was ich früher immer äußerst vorsichtig mit Fremdblitzen. Zu Zeiten, als ich meine Blitze gekauft habe (das iist aber schon 10 Jahre her, daher der Verweis auf das DSLR-Forum), waren die allermeisten Fremdherstellerblitze nicht vollständig kompatibel zum System (egal ob Canon oder Nikon). Damals hat immer mal irgendwas nicht so funktioniert wie mit den teuren Systemblitzen. Selbst, wenn dies heuzutage immer noch so sein sollte, muss dies keineswegs stören, man verwendet sowieso nur selten alle möglichen Funktionen.

Allgemein kann ich nur dringend dazu raten, einen Blitz möglichst zeitnah zu kaufen und danach viel damit zu üben. Und zwar unter "vergleichbaren" Bedingungen wie beim realen Einsatz. Ich kam mit der automatischen Blitzsteuerung bei Canon früher nie wirklich klar und musste nahezu immer manuell korrigieren um die Ergebnisse zu erhalten, die ich wollte. Bei der Taufe ich das halt nur schwer möglich.


----------



## kero81 (9. Oktober 2018)

Puh, jetzt hab ich mich an einem Tag sowas von gebildet... das hatte ich nichtmal in der Schule geschafft.  Ich habe mich jetzt eingelesen, was TTL, eTTL,iTTL ist und wie das mit den Funkauslösern ist. Auch habe ich nun gelesen, das 2. Curtain von der Kamera vorgegebn wird. Fazit: Ich habe mir den YONGNUO YN685 E-TTL HSS bestellt. Damit bin ich für die Taufe schonmal bestens gerüstet, ich werde damit nicht entfesselt Blitzen. Wenn ich dann das Thema 2. Curtain angehen möchte, muß ich mir noch einen Funkauslöser eTTL-fähig dazu kaufen. 
Ich dank dir trotzdem für die Hilfe und richtigstellung bezüglich eTTL und entfesselt Blitzen! 

P.s. Im DSLR Forum hab ich auch nachgefragt, da hatte aber noch keiner zurück geschrieben; also hab ich mich durch YouTube Videos und Foren Einträge / Wiki Seiten geklickt. Es is ja schon Wahnsinn was man sich so nur durch das Internet alles aneignen kann! Ohweh, ich höre mich gerade an als wäre ich zum ersten Mal Online gewesen.


----------



## XT1024 (9. Oktober 2018)

Da ich mich vermutlich nicht auf das dünne K-S2/70 Eis begeben will, kommt mir die K-3 momentan auch wie die sinnvollste Variante vor.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sollte das blenden-problem schon mit der K50 aber spätestens mit deren nachfolger behoben sein, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab.


Die Berichte bis zur K-70 stimmen mich nicht besondes zuversichtlich, erst die KP ist wohl eine größere Neukonstruktion.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich kann aber auch mit mehr ISO nix  reißen und wie gesagt, die blend-mechanik scheint noch was zu  machen.


Mach mal die Blende ganz zu, dann stimmt bei mir, mit genug ISO oder Zeit, die Belichtung wieder.
Wenn die bei mir mit f/3.5 misst, es dann aber 22 ist, wird es natürlich dunkel.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar noch keine so richtig in der  hand gehabt, aber mir sind die kompakten modelle zu klein


Das ist ein Punkt, bei dem ich auch noch nicht so ganz sicher bin. Beim Kauf der K-50 fand ich die verfügbaren DSLMs auch recht zu klein.
Compact Camera Meter
Für den Preis der G80 gibt es auch die K-3 und einige Probleme, außer etwas mehr Platz im Handgepäck zu haben, wären gelöst.



Es eilt ja nicht und Impulskäufe gibt es bei mir eh nicht. Wenn es nicht Pentax wär, ich würde mich auf Angebote kurz vor Weihnachten freuen. 🙈


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> die taufe ist in einer kirche und ich brauche einen blitz.


Moin, bist du dir sicher das in der Kirche ein Blitz benutzt werden darf? Ganz speziell bei einer Taufe. Da würde ich mich erstmal erkundigen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Oktober 2018)

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde das mit meinem Kumpel besprechen und ihm erklären, warum das mit dem Fotografieren der Taufe keine gute Idee ist.

Aus folgenden Gründen:
- Du hast im Bereich People Fotografie noch keine Erfahrung. Kinder und Babys sind sowieso sehr schwer zu fotografieren, weil die nicht einfach mal stilhalten.
- Die Taufe ist meistens das wichtigste Ereignis für die Eltern. Wenn da was schief geht, könnte die Freundschaft bröckeln.
- Viele Leute haben die wunderschönen Tauffotos von anderen Leuten im Kopf. Was, wenn du die Qualität nicht liefern kannst?
- Du bräuchtest auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Ersatzkamera. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine 80D plötzlich den Geist aufgibt, ist zwar relativ gering, aber es wäre möglich. Was wenn die plötzlich während der Taufe kaputt geht?
- Du bräuchtest eigentlich eine Kamera mit 2 Kartenslots, wo du die Aufnahmen auf beiden Karten speicherst. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass eine Speicherkarte plötzlich kaputt ist, aber es wäre möglich. Was machst du dann, wenn du mit deiner 80D alles auf einer Karte speicherst und die dann kaputt geht?
- Du musst dich mit dem Pfarrer abstimmen, denn in vielen Kirchen ist das Fotografieren während der Taufe sogar verboten und Blitze dann erst recht. Also ich war noch bei keiner Hochzeit / Taufe, wo der Fotograf mit Blitz gearbeitet hat.
- Du müsstest die Kirche vorab besichtigen, damit du dich schon einmal auf die Lichtverhältnisse und Blickwinkel vorbereiten kannst. Du kannst ja nicht einfach am Taufbecken rumhüpfen und den anderen Leuten die Sicht versperren

Also ich würde das nicht machen, höchstens, wenn ich mich sehr lange mit People Fotografie und Kinderfotografie beschäftigt habe.
Oder wenn es einen Berufsfotografen gibt und ich zusätzlich fotografieren kann, um zu üben.


----------



## fotoman (10. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also ich war noch bei keiner Hochzeit / Taufe, wo der Fotograf mit Blitz gearbeitet hat.


In dem letzten "Kellerloch" (kleine dunkle Kapelle), in dem ich eine Hochzeit fotografiert habe, hätte mir selbst eine D4s oder A7S II nichts genützt. Ohne Blitz hätte mir dort nur eine Staffelei etwas gebracht. Vermutlich war ich aber als Fotograf der einzige, den neben dem Blitz vor allem der AF-Krach meines damaligen Sigma 24-70/2.8 so genervt hat, dass ich vieles manuell fokussiert habe. Aber wie heisst es so schön: früher war alles besser und anscheinend waren die Verantworrlichen und Beteiligten noch entspannter wie heute.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also ich würde das nicht machen, höchstens, wenn ich mich sehr lange mit People Fotografie und Kinderfotografie beschäftigt habe.


Wie gut, dass es vor 25 Jahren noch kein Internet in Deutschland gab und mir die gut gemeinten Ratschläge in Foren auch vor 10 Jahren dann egal waren. Damals war das Fotografieren bei Taufen und Hochzeiten, wenn ich denn privat von den Beteiligten gefragt wurde, noch vollkommen harmlos. Oder ich war viel zun naiv und Dumm, mit einer einzigen Ausrüstung dort zu fotografieren und im analogen Fall die Filme nachher sogar im Großlabor entwickeln zu lassen.

Ja klar, den Ablauf der Taufe sollte man kennen und sich natürlich vorher mit dem Pfarrer abstimmen, ob ein Fotografieren (mit oder ohne Blitz) überhaupt zulässig ist. Ebenso sollten die Erwartungen der Eltern klar sein und diese werden unter Freunden/Bekannten wohl wissen, was man bisher an Bildern so abgeliefert hat.

Aber die Technik? Heutzutage scheint es ohne Ersatzkamera mit mind. 2 Kartenslots und Liveübertragung der Bilder auf den Laptop nicht mehr zu gehen. Was nützt einem die Zweitkamera ohne exakt identisches Zweitobjektiv, wenn dann die Hauptkamera genau zum falschen Zeitpunkt kaputt geht? M.M.n. nichts, die eigentliche Taufe ist vorbei und das selbst dann, wenn die gleichwertige Ersatzkamera korrekt eingestellt ist aber "nur" mit einem Tele bestückt ist. Wie verhindert man als Fotograf eigentlich, dass man keinesfalls über eine Stufe stürtzt und dann beide Kameras kaputt gehen?

Natürlich kann  man versuchen, das ganze abzufedern und wenn das Ersatzzeugs (mit dem ich vertraut bin) zu Hause rumliegt, würde ich es auch einpacken und dann hoffen, dass mein Auto auf dem Weg zur Kirche nicht kaputt geht.

Das ganze ist nach meinem Verständnis keine professionelle Auftragsarbeit sondern ein Freundschaftsdienst. Wenn die Freundschaft an sowas kaputt gehen kann, dann würde ich auch ohne das Fotografieren die Freundschaft schon vorher überdenken. Falls man es dann doch tut, hat man hoffentlich eine gute Rechtschutzversicherung.


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2018)

Jo, alles easy. wenn ich das verhauen sollte, stellt mir mein kumpel bei der nächsten wanderung n bein oder so. xD Das wird schon schief gehen. ich hab sonst nur eine 500D, die lasse ich aber zuhause. wenn die 80d den wald übersteht, dann geht die auch in der kirche nicht kaputt. abklären ob ich fotografieren/blitzen darf werde ich aber schon. auch an einer spielzeugpuppe übe ich, sobald der blitz da is.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Oktober 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> In dem letzten "Kellerloch" (kleine dunkle Kapelle), in dem ich eine Hochzeit fotografiert habe, hätte mir selbst eine D4s oder A7S II nichts genützt. Ohne Blitz hätte mir dort nur eine Staffelei etwas gebracht. Vermutlich war ich aber als Fotograf der einzige, den neben dem Blitz vor allem der AF-Krach meines damaligen Sigma 24-70/2.8 so genervt hat, dass ich vieles manuell fokussiert habe. Aber wie heisst es so schön: früher war alles besser und anscheinend waren die Verantworrlichen und Beteiligten noch entspannter wie heute.
> 
> Wie gut, dass es vor 25 Jahren noch kein Internet in Deutschland gab und mir die gut gemeinten Ratschläge in Foren auch vor 10 Jahren dann egal waren. Damals war das Fotografieren bei Taufen und Hochzeiten, wenn ich denn privat von den Beteiligten gefragt wurde, noch vollkommen harmlos. Oder ich war viel zun naiv und Dumm, mit einer einzigen Ausrüstung dort zu fotografieren und im analogen Fall die Filme nachher sogar im Großlabor entwickeln zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann man einfach loslegen. Ich würde es aber nicht machen und zeige nur die möglichen Risiken.
Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass *ICH* das nicht machen würde.
Das muss für dich ja nicht gelten. Du verallgemeinerst immer jeden Kommentar.
Wenn ich schreibe, dass eine Kamera für mich Schwachsinn ist, dann ist das für mich so. Das muss ja für dich nicht gelten.

Da ich schon mit mehreren defekten Kameras in letzter Zeit zu tun hatte, würde ich mich das nicht ohne Zweitkamera trauen.
Natürlich kannst du auch mit nur einem Kartenslot fotografieren. Wenn die Karte flöten geht, war es das. Bei einem Auftrag bedeutet das "nur" kein Geld und enttäuschte Kunden, damit kann man leben. 
Bei einem Freund könnte das aber eine Menge Ärger bedeuten.

Ich habe auch schon Hochzeiten von Freunden und Bekannten fotografiert, ohne Zweitkamera und zweiten Kartenslot, aber nur, weil noch ein professioneller Fotograf unterwegs war.
Im Nachhinein haben mir meine Freunde dann gesagt, dass meine Fotos fast genauso schön sind und dass sie zukünftig dann nur mich fotografieren lassen. 
Ich konnte also üben und werde jede weitere Möglichkeit nutzen, wo ich üben kann.


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2018)

ich hab eh immer so drei, vier karten dabei. da wechsel ich immer über den tag, auch weil ich so schon bisschen sortieren kann zwischen sprüngen, anliegern, nature shots und personen. so mach ich das dann auch bei der taufe. und wenn karten UND Kamera versagen is das eh ein zeichen gottes, das der kleine ein satansbraten wird. xD


----------



## kero81 (21. Oktober 2018)

Okay! Taufe ist nun rum. Fotografieren durfte ich nur ohne Blitz, war aber super hell in der Kirche, also nicht schlimm. Puh, war ich aufgeregt.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Oktober 2018)

Und, bist du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ansich schon, jedoch gefällt mir bei einigen die Schärfe nicht so ganz. Ich hab fast ausschließlich mit dem 50mm 1.8 fotografiert. Ansich sind einige Bilder schon gut, also ich denke mein Kumpel wird sich da nicht beschweren. Aber n bisschen mehr Schärfe wäre schon Geil. Aber für das Geld ,was das 50er gekostet hat kann ich eigentlich nicht meckern.


----------



## fotoman (22. Oktober 2018)

Ist wirklich das Objektiv nicht scharf oder ist es das Zusammenspiel aus ISO, AF und Objektiv?

Mein damaliges EF 50/1.8 II war knackscharf (ok, das war nur eine 8 MPix APS-C Kamera, den Unterschied zum 70-200/2.8L IS oder 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS habe ich aber auch dort gesehen). Das Problem war nur, dass der AF mit der EOS 20D viel zu selten korrekt getroffen hat. Erst an der 1D MKIIn war das 50/1.8 II dann auch AF-mäßig bei Offenblende gut nutzbar.

Je nach Motiventfernung bleibt bei Offenblende auch an APS-C nur ein recht kleiner Schärfentiefebereich übrig. Wenn die Kamera dann nur irgendwo innerhalb dieses Bereiches scharfstellt, aber nicht (wie meist erwartet) in der Mitte, sind schnell Bereiche, die man als Fotograf scharf haben wollte nicht mehr wirklich scharf.

Oder meinst Du mit "Schärfe" den geringen Schärfetiefebereich bei Offenblende?


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2018)

Puh, kann ich dir so garnicht beantworten. Dazu müsste ich dir vll die besagten Fotos zeigen. Das wiederum müsste ich erst mit meinem Kumpel abklären.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2018)

... oder du schieß mal fix was anderes als "testbild". (was gezeigt wird ist egal)
Aber ich tippe mal darauf das du arg offenblendig fotografiert hast und das objektiv da nicht das schärfste ist oder der AF nicht ganz genau getroffen hat was du wolltest. (kamera hat einen anderen AF-punkt genommen wie du wolltest oder das objektiv ist leicht dejustiert)


----------



## kero81 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ja, ich war meist zwischen f1.8 und f4 unterwegs. Dass ist das 150EUR 50mm ohne IS. Fokus hatte ich auf FlexiZone-Single mit mittigem Fokuspunkt, allerdings den AF-Betrieb auf Servo. Wäre wirklich möglich das die Kamera was anderes interessanter ansah. Testbild unter ähnlichen Lichtverhältnissen und ähnlichen Einstellungen. Fokus auf dem blauen Drop in der Bildmitte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Oktober 2018)

Hmmm... Also ich kann keine schwäche in er schärfe entdecken. Das bild rauscht halt nur dezent vor sich hin.
Und wenn du mal links bei dem kleinen tropfen an dem verdrehten, goldenen faden schaust wirst du sehen, das man sogar die fasern erkennen kann.


----------



## fotoman (24. Oktober 2018)

Leider bin ich recht schlecht in der Erkennung der Schärfeebene im 2D-Bild. Für mich wirkt es so, als ob der blaue Drop scharf und in etwas in der Mitte der Vase hängen würde (tiefenmäßig gesehen),  Falls das stimen sollte, dann dürfte er den Beginn des schärfsten Tiefebereiches im Bild definieren. Die Vase ist (siehe unten am Ständer) einzig von der Mitte bis zu ihren Ende scharf.

Falls das alles so stimmt, hat man bei einem Portait schnell nicht mehr den Vordergrund scharf, so wie man es möchte/erwartet:
Person mit Kind auf dem Arm, AF stellt auf das Gesicht der Person scharf,  dann ist zwar die Person vom Gesicht an "nach hinten" scharf,. das Kind auf em Arm aber nicht mehr.

Dazu kommt dann bei Personen (auch  mit AI-Servo) noch die Bewegung von Fotograf und portraitierter Person.. Da wackelt der Fotograf ein wenig zum Motiv, die portraitierte Person in Richtung Kamera und schon hat man bei der geringen Schärfentiefe ein Problem.
APS-C, 50mm Brennweite, f 2.0 und 3m Motivabstand ergeben ein Bildfeld von 1x1,5m und eine Schärfentiefe von 27 cm. Bei Blende 4 sind es imerhin 50cm.

Wo die Kamera meint, per AF scharf gestellt zu haben, solte Dir DPP mit den Originalbildern (CR2 oder JPG) anzeigen können.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja, ich war meist zwischen f1.8 und f4 unterwegs. Dass ist das 150EUR 50mm ohne IS. Fokus hatte ich auf FlexiZone-Single mit mittigem Fokuspunkt, allerdings den AF-Betrieb auf Servo. Wäre wirklich möglich das die Kamera was anderes interessanter ansah. Testbild unter ähnlichen Lichtverhältnissen und ähnlichen Einstellungen. Fokus auf dem blauen Drop in der Bildmitte.


Meinst du mit ähnlich f1,8 oder f4? Und wie sieht es mit dem ISO Wert aus?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> So lange man einzig alte Kameras nutzt, finde ich es ganz gut (wenn auch super lahm beim Entrauschen). Die Aktion zu DxO 11 habe ich Ende 2017 leider verpasst.


Was meinst du mit alte kameras? Sind die bei dir nach 3 monaten schon alt? Wenn du aktuelle kameras unterstützt haben willst, dann mußt du natürlich auch die aktuelle version benutzen und die hat halt jetzt den namen "photoLab".
Und wie schnell geht bei dir die bildberechnung? Ich brauche hier, für ein fertig editiertes 36 mpix-bild, zwischen 13 und 15 sekunden zur berechnung (R7 1700x @ stock ohne boost) und kann dabei munter weiter arbeiten. Das empfinde ich eigentlich als optimal, wenn große bildmengen zu sortieren und bearbeiten sind. Dabei rechnet der pc die bilder schneller fertig, als ich editieren kann und das trotz der tatsache, das ich mit bearbeitungsprofilen arbeite und nur minimal händisch nach korrigiere. Nur wenn man die "prime-entrauschung" haben will, dauert es erheblich länger. Das ist aber kein problem, denn 1. kann man weiter arbeiten und 2. rechnet das programm auch bilder parallel ab wobei mehr kerne dann immer von vorteil sind.


----------



## fotoman (3. November 2018)

Wäre ja schön gewesen, wenn Du die Antwort nicht total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hättest.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit alte kameras? Sind die bei dir nach 3 monaten schon alt?


Stryke7 sprach von DXO 9 , die von ihm angesprochene Aktion für DXO 9 Elite war Ende Mai 2016. Meine "neueste" Kamera ist von Juli 2017 (Markteinführung September 2017) aber die D850 wird noch nicht einmal von DXO 11 unterstützt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn du aktuelle kameras unterstützt haben willst, dann mußt du natürlich auch die aktuelle version benutzen


Gemäß
DxO PhotoLab – Wikipedia
gab es DXO  Photolab aber erst im Oktober 2017, da war die Nikon D850 schon seit mind. einem Monat auf dem Markt . Dpreview hat RAWs spätestnes Anfang September 2017 veröffentlicht.

Bei einer Software für 130€ - 200€ erwarte ich zumindest, dass Kameras, die nach Ankündigung der Nachfolgeversion, aber vor Verfügbarkeit der Software auf den Markt kommen, von dieser noch unterstützt werden.

Dass DxO PhotoLab (wie auch die Vorgänger) wohl nur DNG Dateien öffnen/bearbeiten kann, wenn es auch das native Raw-Format der Kamera unterstützt, ist für mich auch eine reine Vertriebsentscheidung zu Lasten des Kunden, so lange die DNGs aus Adobes Raw-Konverter stammen und damit keine herstellerspezifischen Erweiterungen enthalten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wie schnell geht bei dir die bildberechnung? Ich brauche hier, für ein fertig editiertes 36 mpix-bild, zwischen 13 und 15 sekunden zur berechnung (R7 1700x @ stock ohne boost)


Ups, so langsam auf dem Ryzen 7. Aber gut, das hängt sicher auch von der individuellen Bearbeitung ab.

Mangels einem laufenden DXO mit Unterstützung für die D850 kann ich nur Werte mit 24 MPix D7100 Raws in der Batch-Konvertierung nennen (auf meinem i7-2600k):

Capture NX-D 1.5.0:  3,6 Sekunden/Raw (D7100, Entrauschung wie Kamera)
Capture NX-D 1.5.0:  6,2 Sekunden/Raw (D7100, Entrauschung High 2013)
Capture NX-D 1.5.0:  14,5 Sekunden/Raw (D850, Entrauschung wie Kamera, High 2013)
DXO 9.5.2 Elite: 6,7 Sekunden/Raw (Entrauschung Hoch)
DXO 9.5.2 Elite: 2-4 Minuten/Raw (Entrauschung Prime)

Damit ist DXO 9 bei mir tatsächlich nur gut 6% langsamer wie das aktuelle C-NX D mit dem aktuellen Entrauschen von Nikon (die bei meinem Kurztest für mich qualitätiv vergleichbar waren). Da hatte ich entweder die Zahlen von DXO8 im Kopf (das war bei mir 10,3 Sekunden/D7100 Bild inkl. Entrauschen) und/oder den Standardentrauscher von Nikon, der mir für die D4 Bilder in der Regel genügt.

Faktor 2 beim Entrauschen (wenn ich die hohe Qualität nicht benötige, DXO bietet in V9 keine schnellere Variante) macht schon einiges aus. Die 14,5 Sekunden bei C-NX D sind mittlerweile ein Grund für mich, über einen neuen Rechner nachzudenken. Aber vieleicht finde ich vorher noch passende Settings für die JPG-Engine der D850, dann kann ich mir die zeitaufwändige Raw-Konvertiereung für die allermeisten Nutzungenn wieder sparen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Stryke7 sprach von DXO 9 , die von ihm angesprochene Aktion für DXO 9 Elite war Ende Mai 2016. Meine "neueste" Kamera ist von Juli 2017 (Markteinführung September 2017) aber die D850 wird noch nicht einmal von DXO 11 unterstützt.


Ach so war das gemeint... Mein fehler.


> Gemäß
> DxO PhotoLab – Wikipedia
> gab es DXO  Photolab aber erst im Oktober 2017, da war die Nikon D850 schon seit mind. einem Monat auf dem Markt . Dpreview hat RAWs spätestnes Anfang September 2017 veröffentlicht.


Laut der liste wird deine D850 aber schon seit PhotoLab 1.0 unterstützt. Allerdings scheinst du deine RAW`s in mehreren formaten abspeichern zu können und das programm kommt lediglich mit dem modus "RAW S" nicht klar. Dieses format unterscheidet sich anscheinend aber auch komplett von den anderen formaten.


> Dass DxO PhotoLab (wie auch die Vorgänger) wohl nur DNG Dateien öffnen/bearbeiten kann, wenn es auch das native Raw-Format der Kamera unterstützt, ist für mich auch eine reine Vertriebsentscheidung zu Lasten des Kunden, so lange die DNGs aus Adobes Raw-Konverter stammen und damit keine herstellerspezifischen Erweiterungen enthalten.


Das erschließt sich mir auch nicht, aber kann deine kamera DNG?  Es würde für mich keinen sinn ergeben die NEF nach DNG zu wandeln um sie dann zu bearbeiten.


> Ups, so langsam auf dem Ryzen 7. Aber gut, das hängt sicher auch von der individuellen Bearbeitung ab.


Reine prozessor-leistung. (und mit sicherheit schlecht auf AMD optimiert) Hab jetzt in die einstellungen geschaut und mal wieder die OpenCL-unterstützung ausprobiert. Die scheint in V11 ja mittlerweile gut zu funktionieren. 
Jetzt bin ich bei 13s mit normaler und bei 38s für die prime-entrauschung bei ca. 50% der ursprünglichen prozessor-last. Allerdings werkelt hier nur eine RX550.


> Faktor 2 beim Entrauschen (wenn ich die hohe Qualität nicht benötige, DXO bietet in V9 keine schnellere Variante) macht schon einiges aus. Die 14,5 Sekunden bei C-NX D sind mittlerweile ein Grund für mich, über einen neuen Rechner nachzudenken. Aber vieleicht finde ich vorher noch passende Settings für die JPG-Engine der D850, dann kann ich mir die zeitaufwändige Raw-Konvertiereung für die allermeisten Nutzungenn wieder sparen.


Gut, ich lasse meine bilder nicht einfach im batch durch laufen und die 13 s vom berechnen gehen bei mir locker drauf während ich weiter sortiere und das nächste bild suche was zu entwickeln lohnt.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

Falls jemand noch eine Speicherkarte braucht, bei Amazon gibts die SanDisk Extreme Pro 128GB heut für 37,99€.
Ich habe sie mir auch bestell. Ich habe mir damals die 64GB Karte gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Mit JPEG und RAW bekomm ich allerdings nur 600-800 Fotos drauf. Das wird eng für den Urlaub


----------



## FlyKilla (19. November 2018)

Ich nehme lieber mehrere kleine (32gb) als eine große. Von wegen die Sicherheit.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich nehme lieber mehrere kleine (32gb) als eine große. Von wegen die Sicherheit.
> Gruß, Fly



Naja, ich hab dann beide in der Kamera, die 128 und 64 GB. Raw auf der 128GB und JPEG auf der anderen.
Die Fotos ziehe ich ja eh immer wieder rüber auf den PC.
Für den Urlaub, wo ich keinen PC dabei habe, ist das aber praktischer.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2018)

In meine Oly M10 II passt eh nur eine Speicherkarte.
Und im Urlaub habe ich mehrere Karten dabei - 2x 16GB Sandisk und diverse 8GB Modelle


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> In meine Oly M10 II passt eh nur eine Speicherkarte.
> Und im Urlaub habe ich mehrere Karten dabei - 2x 16GB Sandisk und diverse 8GB Modelle



Also bei meiner werden die RAW bilder schon um die 50MB und die JPEGS 15-20MB.
Neulich, als ich unterwegs war, habe ich ca. 100 Foto gemacht und hatte ca. 6-7GB.
In manchen Urlauben habe ich 1000-2000 Fotos gemacht, da würde ich mit 32GB nicht weit kommen


----------



## FlyKilla (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab dann beide in der Kamera, die 128 und 64 GB. Raw auf der 128GB und JPEG auf der anderen.
> Die Fotos ziehe ich ja eh immer wieder rüber auf den PC.
> Für den Urlaub, wo ich keinen PC dabei habe, ist das aber praktischer.



Warum so einen Umstand? Ich fotografiere nur in RAW. Wenn ich unterwegs ein Bild verschicken möchte, wandel ich es in der Kamera um und schiebe es auf das Handy. Ferdich.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2018)

Bei der M10 II sind die RAWs so um die 15MB groß.
Hatte da weder im Irland- noch im Griechenland-Urlaub Platzprobleme trotz RAW + JPEG FINE...


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei der M10 II sind die RAWs so um die 15MB groß.
> Hatte da weder im Irland- noch im Griechenland-Urlaub Platzprobleme trotz RAW + JPEG FINE...



Na dann ist es verständlich. Dann bräuchte ich auch nicht mehr. 
Ich hatte bisher einmal Platzprobleme und das war damals in Kanada. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich in zwei Wochen so viele Fotos machen würde und hatte nur zwei Karten dabei (ich glaube 8GB und 4GB. Das war zu meiner Anfangszeit, da habe ich nur in JPEG fotografiert). Da musste ich dann noch eine in Kanada kaufen. Damals waren aber auch die 8GB Karten noch ziemlich teuer. Für das Geld bekommt man heutzutage die 128GB Karten


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das war zu meiner Anfangszeit, da habe ich nur in JPEG fotografiert


Was für Vorteile bietet denn das RAW Format?


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was für Vorteile bietet denn das RAW Format?



RAW Dateien bzw. Bilder können wesentlich mehr Informationen vom Bild speichern, sehen aber unbearbeitet nicht gut aus.
JPEG ist ein ziemlich veraltetes Format, das aber am gängigsten ist.  JPEGs beinhalten aber weniger Infos, sind aber aus der Kamera schöner, müssen also nicht nachbearbeitet werden.
Die Größe von JPEG bzw. das Fassungsvermögen von Infos bei JPEG ist aber begrenzt und heutzutage einfach am Limit.
Deswegen sind die RAW Dateien auch größer als die JPEGs.

RAW Dateien sehen aber nicht gut aus, wenn sie nicht "entwickelt" / "nachbearbeitet" werden. Es sind eben rohe Dateien, die man erst noch verschönern muss.
Außerdem kann man RAW Dateien nicht mit jedem beliebigen Programm am PC öffnen, sondern nur mit Porgrammen, die das Format unterstützen.

Man kann das so erklären, dass RAW Dateien die Negative von Früher sind, die noch entwickelt werden müssen.
RAW ist also nur dann interessant, wenn man ein Programm zur Entwicklung / Bearbeitung hat und wenn man sich die Arbeit machen möchte.

Edit: Wenn man als Fotograf einen eigenen Stil verfolgt, kann man diesen auch in den RAW Dateien bei der Entwicklung mit einfließen lassen.
Die JPEGs bei Canon sehen z.B. bei jedem, der die gleiche Canon Kamera nutzt, genauso aus (bei anderen Herstellern natürlich auch).

Also wenn ich mit meiner Kamera in JPEG ein Motiv fotografiere und es steht neben mir jemand, der die gleiche Kamera hat bzw. eine vergleichbare vom gleichen Hersteller, der das gleiche Motiv auch in JPEG fotografiert, dann werden die JPEG Bilder identisch aussehen (voraussgesetzt beide nutzen die gleichen Einstellungen). Wenn beide aber in RAW fotografieren, werden die Bilder nicht gleich aussehen.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was für Vorteile bietet denn das RAW Format?



Wird hier ganz gut verglichen:
Rohdatenformat – Wikipedia


----------



## fotoman (20. November 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich nehme lieber mehrere kleine (32gb) als eine große. Von wegen die Sicherheit.


Bis mir nach gut 15 Jahren (endlich) mal eine Speicherkarte im Einsatz kaputt geht, tue ich mir den Aufand lieber nicht mehr an. Es muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es sicherer ist, regelmäßig die Karte zu tauschen oder darauf zu vertrauen, dass die Karte fehlerfrei funktioniert.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommt man heutzutage die 128GB Karten


Wenn  einem so langsame Karten genügen . Meine neue 128 GB SDXC hat fast  das vierfache gekostet. Da war selbst die 512 GB SSD fürs Tablet  billiger, die passt aber leider nicht in die Kamera.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit meiner Kamera in JPEG ein  Motiv fotografiere und es steht neben mir jemand, der die gleiche Kamera  hat bzw. eine vergleichbare vom gleichen Hersteller, der das gleiche  Motiv auch in JPEG fotografiert, dann werden die JPEG Bilder identisch  aussehen (voraussgesetzt beide nutzen die gleichen Einstellungen). Wenn  beide aber in RAW fotografieren, werden die Bilder nicht gleich  aussehen.


Wenn ich in LR (oder welchem Raw-Konverter auch  immer) die exakt gleichen Einstelungen nutze wie jemand anderes, dann sehen die Bilder auch  exakt gleich aus.

Genauso kann ich den Raw-Konverter in meinen Kameras (Smartphone ausgenommen) problemlos so "verdrehen", dass ein ganz anderer Bildeindruck entsteht.  Da muss man die Kameras schon extrem gut kennen, um nur anhand der der  ihr erzeugten JPGs auf Canon oder Nikon schließen zu können.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, wenn ich für meine neue Kamera wieder die zu mir passenden Einstellungen gefunden habe, um weiterhin mind. 90% meiner Bilder beruhigt mit JPGs fotografeiren zu können. Raw gibt es bei mir nur dann, wenn ich davon auch reale Vorteile haben könnte.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn  einem so langsame Karten genügen . Meine neue 128 GB SDXC hat fast  das vierfache gekostet. Da war selbst die 512 GB SSD fürs Tablet  billiger, die passt aber leider nicht in die Kamera.



Die SanDisk SD, die ich gestern hier gepostet habe (die es gestern für 37,99€ gab) war eine SDXC Class 10 U3 V30 95MB/s. Eine schnellere brauche ich nicht. Die reicht selbst für 4K.




fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich in LR (oder welchem Raw-Konverter auch  immer) die exakt gleichen Einstelungen nutze wie jemand anderes, dann sehen die Bilder auch  exakt gleich aus.



Warum wusste ich gestern schon, als ich genau das nicht auch noch geschrieben habe, dass du derjenige sein wirst, der das ergänzt 


Heut ist übrigens die 64GB Variante 7€ günstiger als gestern


----------



## fotoman (20. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich gestern schon, als ich genau das nicht auch noch geschrieben habe, dass du derjenige sein wirst, der das ergänzt


Keine Ahnung, warum Du Vergleiche mit ungleichen Voraussertzungen beschrieben hast.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Heut ist übrigens die 64GB Variante 7€ günstiger als gestern


Normale SD-Karten mit 60-90 MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit habe ich schon  genügend hier herum liegen. Über den Winter sollte ich aber sowieso mit  ca. 2000 Bildern pro Tag auskommen, da genügt die eine 128 GB UHS-II Karte ohne  die Kamera auszubremsen.

Eine vertrauenswürdige 128 GB SD-Karte mit UHS-II und mind. 250 MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit für unter 130 € wäre mir lieber. Aber gut, auch so war die 128 GB Karte noch billiger wie damals meine erste 512 MB CF-Karte für die EOS 10D.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum Du Vergleiche mit ungleichen Voraussertzungen beschrieben hast.



Weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte am Handy weiterzutippen und weil man es sich denken konnte, weil ich ja vorher geschrieben habe, dass man die RAWs selbst entwickeln muss 



fotoman schrieb:


> Normale SD-Karten mit 60-90 MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit habe ich schon  genügend hier herum liegen. Über den Winter sollte ich aber sowieso mit  ca. 2000 Bildern pro Tag auskommen, da genügt die eine 128 GB UHS-II Karte ohne  die Kamera auszubremsen.
> 
> Eine vertrauenswürdige 128 GB SD-Karte mit UHS-II und mind. 250 MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit für unter 130 € wäre mir lieber. Aber gut, auch so war die 128 GB Karte noch billiger wie damals meine erste 512 MB CF-Karte für die EOS 10D.



UHS-II brauche ich zum Glück nicht. Ich mache äußerst selten Serienaufnahmen wo ich auf hohe Geschwindigkeiten angewießen wäre.
Für meine Landschaften habe ich Zeit


----------



## der_yappi (22. November 2018)

*Der Black Friday schlägt auch bei diversen Foto-Themen durch:*

Schon laufend
Affinity Photo => Affinity Photo fuer Desktop-Computer – Professionelle Software fuer die Bildbearbeitung
Adobe CC (alle Applikationen) => Preise und Abos | Adobe Creative Cloud
Skylum Luminar 2018 => Luminar - The Best Photo Editing Software for Mac & PC | Skylum
Skylum Aurora HDR => Aurora HDR 2019 - HDR Software - Best HDR Photo Editor for Mac & PC | Skylum
DxO (u.a. NIK Collection,  DxO Lab etc) => Homepage - DxO
Manfrotto => https://www.manfrotto.de/colour-week
Lowepro => https://www.lowepro.com/de-de/colour-week/
Joby => https://joby.com/de-de/colour-week/
PhotoPlanet => https://www.photo-planet.de/black-w...nt=Newsletter&utm_campaign=Newsletter-10-2016
Foto Koch => https://www.fotokoch.de/deal-area.html


anstehend
Crumpler => https://www.crumpler.eu/  (noch nicht auf der HP / in der Infomail steht 23. - 25.11. // bis zu 23%)


----------



## fotoman (22. November 2018)

Calumet hat auch noch was: Digitale Spiegelreflexkameras vom Profihaendler - Calumet

Man beachte vor allem den zusätzlichen Cashback bei Nikon (vom 01.11. bis 15.01.2019), und in geringerem Maße auch bei Canon

Damit liegt z.B. die Nikon D850 bei 2699  € oder die D750 bei 1099 €.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> *Der Black Friday schlägt auch bei diversen Foto-Themen durch:*
> 
> Schon laufend
> Affinity Photo => Affinity Photo fuer Desktop-Computer – Professionelle Software fuer die Bildbearbeitung
> ...



Ok, bei Luminar 2018 verarschen sie wieder 
Als ich es neulich gekauft habe, hat es auch 59€ gekostet.

Foto Koch hat einige gute Angebote dabei. Das Rollei C5i gabs hier neulich für 67€. Die SanDisk Extreme Pro 64GB ist heute dabei für 16,95€.

Edit: Ok, war wohl ein Versehen, dachte ich mir fast, denn 16,95€ wäre verdammt güsntig. Sie haben den Preis auf 27,95€ korrigiert.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. November 2018)

Und da bin ich wieder 
Dieses Affinity sieht interessant aus, lohnt das?
Auch, wenn ich noch etwas planlos in dem Thema bin, möchte ich natürlich auch eine Software, die für später noch genug Optionen bietet, und mich dann nicht einschränkt, und ich nochmal was besseres kaufen muss


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Und da bin ich wieder
> Dieses Affinity sieht interessant aus, lohnt das?
> Auch, wenn ich noch etwas planlos in dem Thema bin, möchte ich natürlich auch eine Software, die für später noch genug Optionen bietet, und mich dann nicht einschränkt, und ich nochmal was besseres kaufen muss



Kommt darauf an, was du vor hast.
Willst du nur RAWs entwickeln oder willst du dein Bild  verändern?
Die Entwicklung eines Bildes nimmt schon viel Zeit in Anspruch. Wenn du es bearbeiten möchtest, verschlingt das noch mehr Zeit.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. November 2018)

Eigentlich auch nachträglich verändern 
Dass das viel Zeit braucht, ist mir klar 

Bei mir ist das immer so ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Ich brauch erst etwas, dass ich mich damit beschäftige


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch nachträglich verändern
> Dass das viel Zeit braucht, ist mir klar
> 
> Bei mir ist das immer so ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Ich brauch erst etwas, dass ich mich damit beschäftige



Na dann fällt Luminar schon mal raus.
Affinity Photo ist eine Mischung aus Lightroom und Photoshop, aber ohne Abo Modell.
Du kannst damit also nicht nur entwickeln, sondern auch bearbeiten. 
Wenn du noch nie mit Photoshop gearbeitet hast, ist die EInarbeitung sicherlich auch einfacher, als wenn man jahrelang mit Photoshop gearbeitet hat und dann wechselt.

Schau dir doch ein paar Youtube Videos dazu an. Dann siehst du, ob es dir zusagt.
Falsch machen kann man bei Affinity Photo nichts.
Es hängt nur von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Taitan (23. November 2018)

Wichtig zu wissen: Affinity Photo hat KEINE Bilderbibliothek (was ja die Stärke von Lightroom ist).


----------



## XT1024 (23. November 2018)

Die jeweilige Vorgängerversion von DxO gab es ja immer wieder mal kostenlos also wenn es nicht eilt und die Kamera alt genug ist. 


---
Die wollen wohl mein Geld nicht. a6000 hier, a6000 da, noch teureres Gerät dort.


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Foto Koch hat einige gute Angebote dabei. Das Rollei C5i gabs hier neulich für 67€. Die SanDisk Extreme Pro 64GB ist heute dabei für 16,95€.
> 
> Edit: Ok, war wohl ein Versehen, dachte ich mir fast, denn 16,95€ wäre verdammt güsntig. Sie haben den Preis auf 27,95€ korrigiert.


Hab die bekommen zu 16,95€ das Angebot galt wohl nur wenige Stunden, da lief ein Countdown.





WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dieses Affinity sieht interessant aus, lohnt das?
> Auch, wenn ich noch etwas planlos in dem Thema bin, möchte ich natürlich  auch eine Software, die für später noch genug Optionen bietet, und mich  dann nicht einschränkt, und ich nochmal was besseres kaufen muss


Wenn du mit Canon fotografierst hast du kostenlose Optionen - mit DPP (Digital Photo Professional) kannst du deine Bilder entwickeln und mit Gimp manipulieren. Hab ich die ersten Monate auch gemacht...
Irgendwann Lightroom probiert und nicht mehr zurück geschaut...ist einfach unheimlich praktisch und kombiniert mit Photoshop für mich das beste was zu finden war. Für die Adobe Sachen findest du außerdem 1 Million Tutorials und gute Bücher, das kann einen unter Umständen auch weiter bringen als nur so eine Handvoll zur Auswahl für eher nicht so verbreitete Software.

Auch ein Grund warum ich Canon mag, die große Objektivauswahl!
Eine Freundin von mir hätte gern ein gutes Makro mit langer Brennweite für eine Sony Kamera mit E-Mount. 
Tja für 1000€ gäbs da ein gutes (90mm) und sonst nur Mist. Weitwinkel kommt nicht infrage und Adapter kosten und wiegen (verhältnismäßig) viel und schränken auch nicht selten den AF ein. Die Kameras sind ja echt gut, aber die Objektivpolitik von Sony ist leider furchtbar...Preise zu hoch und Auswahl zu gering.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2018)

Da hattest du Glück mit der SD Karte. Die Karte ist immer noch im Sale bei Foto Koch. Der Preis, der am Anfang dort stand, kann nur ein Fehler gewesen sein, weil sie ihn kurz danach auf die 27,95 geändert haben und weil heut früh schon dabei stand, dass die Karte länger im Sale ist. Die Karte gab's bisher noch nie unter 25€, egal wo.


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2018)

Amazon haut die gerade für 21,50€ raus! 
SanDisk Extreme PRO 64 GB SDXC Speicherkarte bis zu 95: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## kero81 (24. November 2018)

Ich möchte nur mal anmerken das ich noch 8GB SD Karten von 2009 habe, benutze und diese auch noch funktionieren.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur mal anmerken das ich noch 8GB SD Karten von 2009 habe, benutze und diese auch noch funktionieren.



Ich habe auch alte 8GB Karten, aber die sind schon 6 Jahre alt oder sogar noch älter und dementsprechend langsam 
Außerdem sind die mit JPEG+RAW nach 100-150 Fotos voll.


----------



## fotoman (24. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die mit JPEG+RAW nach 100-150 Fotos voll.


Wozu benötigt man dauerhaft Raw+Jpg? Entweder, die Kamera integriert ein  brauchbares Preview ins Raw oder ich nutze die Kamera nachträglich als  Raw-Konverter für die paar Bilder, die ich unterwegs in sozialen Medien  posten möchte.

Selbst bei 52 MB/Raw würden auf 8 GB ca. 150 Bilder passen (wie war das  früher mit max. 37 Bildern/Film), mit der letzten Kamera, mit der ich  meine 10 Jahre alten 8 GB Karten nutzen könnte, wären es schon mind. 450  Raws.

Wobei ich ab und zu sogar meine 15 Jahre alten 512 MB Karten (von 2003) noch nutze, wenn ich nur ein paar unbedeutende Testbilder aufnehmen will oder die Bilder zu Hause sowieso beliebig oft wiederholen könnte (falls doch mal die Karte aufgeben sollte). Da ist es auch egal, wenn die kamera drei Sekunden zum Speichern eines Raws benötigt.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. November 2018)

Ich habe beides aktiviert, damit ich einfach knipsen kann, ohne vorher umzustellen. Im Nachhinein kann ich dann entscheiden, ob es ein Bild wert ist "entwickelt" zu werden. Wenn nicht, nutze ich das JPEG.
Da die JPEG bei Fuji aoc sehr gut sind, muss ich nicht alle entwickeln.

RAW auf der einen Karte, JPEG auf der anderen.

Da die Raws 50MB und größer sind und die JPEGS auch 15MB aufwärts, machen 8GB keinen Sinn für mich.

Ich hatte neulich knapp 100 Bilder und das waren 6-7 GB.


----------



## kero81 (24. November 2018)

Ich wollte damit eher was zur scheinbar des öfteren angezweifelten Haltbarkeit der SD Karten anmerken. ,-)


----------



## Rage1988 (24. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit eher was zur scheinbar des öfteren angezweifelten Haltbarkeit der SD Karten anmerken. ,-)



Naja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist schon sehr gering. Ich hatte noch nie eine defekte Karte. Dennoch ist es möglich


----------



## fotoman (24. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit eher was zur scheinbar des öfteren angezweifelten Haltbarkeit der SD Karten anmerken. ,-)


Als ich das oben geschrieben habe, war ich erstaunt, dass ich die uralten CF-Karten nicht immer vor der Nutzung in der Kamera formatiert habe. Der (alte) Flash-Speicher scheint seine Daten wohl doch erheblich länger ohne Strom zu halten wie das allgemein geschrieben (oder auch von Jedec gefordert) wird.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da die Raws 50MB und größer sind und die JPEGS  auch 15MB aufwärts, machen 8GB keinen Sinn für mich.


Mir ist es  natürlich egal, wie Du Deine Kamera einstellst. Da ich bei meiner Nikon  keine Lust auf 80 MB RAWs habe, steht sie bei mir auf verlustlose  Kompression.

Gemäß dem Artikel hier
Uncompressed vs. Lossless - Fujifilm X-T2 - Alik Griffin
sind die RAF-Files bei Deiner X-T2 dann nur noch halb so groß, ohne dass man Bildqualität verlieren würde.

Ich war am letzten Wochenende bei 2300 RAWs mit gut 112 GB (und das  mit "nur" 12 Bit RAWs). Einer der Gründe, warum ich gestern einen UHS-II  Kartenleser bestellt habe, Pro Tag gut 60 GB mit nur 80 MB/s zu übertragen  machte nur deshalb dort keine Probleme, weil die Pausen während der Veranstaltung lang genug  waren.


----------



## der_yappi (29. November 2018)

So, habe mir jetzt ein neues Handy zugelegt...
Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite mit 64GB Speicher im Gerät und noch ne 128GB Samsung Micro SDXC Karte dazu 

Dann kann ich unterwegs mit einem USB OTG Adapter und einem Kartenleser die Bilder von den Kamera-SD Karten aufs Handy (die dortige Speicherkarte) übertragen.
Kann man dann das Tablet daheim lassen. Schon mal weniger Gewicht auf Reisen.


----------



## fotoman (29. November 2018)

Da wollte ich gerade fragen, wie schnell das Kopieren geht, und dann lese ich, dass auch 2018 Handys noch einen USB-2 Port haben (oder liegt Geizhals da falsch). Was nützt Dir da die 128 GB Karte für Bilder, wenn Du im Idealfall 68 Minuten benötigst, um die Daten zu kopieren (real dürfte es wohl eher die 2-3 fache Zeit sein, wenn ich mir andere Androiden mit USB-2 Port ansehe).

Welche App nutzt Du, um die Raws anzuzeigen (in der Annahme, dass Du Raws fotografierst)? Oder vertraust Du einfach darauf, dass die Kopie funktioniert hat, wenn  Android keinen Fehler meldet?


----------



## Rage1988 (30. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> So, habe mir jetzt ein neues Handy zugelegt...
> Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite mit 64GB Speicher im Gerät und noch ne 128GB Samsung Micro SDXC Karte dazu
> 
> Dann kann ich unterwegs mit einem USB OTG Adapter und einem Kartenleser die Bilder von den Kamera-SD Karten aufs Handy (die dortige Speicherkarte) übertragen.
> Kann man dann das Tablet daheim lassen. Schon mal weniger Gewicht auf Reisen.



Hat die EM10 II kein WIFI?
Ich übertrage einzelne Bilder (jpegs) lieber per WIFI aufs Handy, wenn es mal sein muss.


----------



## der_yappi (30. November 2018)

Die Oly kann Wifi - dann aber nur JPEG.

Mit einem USB-OTG Adapter und einem Cardreader am Tablet habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Da kann man Abends einfach mal die Karte aus der Kamera nehmen, Adapter und Reader ans Handy / Tablet anschließen und sagen kopiere mir X-Y von Karte nach A-B auf Handy / Tablet.
Ist ja nur dazu da, dass man die Daten einfach mal ein zweites Mal sicherheitshalber hat...

Einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch brauche ich da auch nicht 
Und das Tablet war da auch nicht schneller - nur größer und schwerer.


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

Mach ich auch so. Hab den Cardreader & das Kabel:
Hama 2in1-USB-2.0-OTG-Kartenleser SD/microSD (USB 2.0, USB 2.0 - digitec
Delock USB Kabel (A - C, 0.15m, 2.0) - digitec
Geht eigentlich auch "relativ flott" zum kopieren.
Zum RAW anschauen hab ich "Photo Mate R3"
Photo Mate R3 – Apps bei Google Play


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2018)

Für die Videofreaks oder die Leute die es werden wollen vlt interessant...

HumbleBundle Software mit Vegas Pro

Humble Software Bundle: VEGAS Pro Even More Creative Freedom (pay what you want and help charity)

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (27. Dezember 2018)

Beim neuen Software Bundle von HumbleBundle dieses Mal Fotosoftware....
Aurora HDR, ACDSee Ultimate, etc...

Humble Software Bundle: Professional Photography (pay what you want and help charity)

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (27. Dezember 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ACDSee Ultimate, etc...


Das hätte mich ja noch interessiert (trotz der mind. USD 25), aber dann ist es leider nur eine 1 year subscription.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Dezember 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das hätte mich ja noch interessiert (trotz der mind. USD 25), aber dann ist es leider nur eine 1 year subscription.


Dito. Aber solange meine alte Version (ca. 5 Jahre) noch läuft, ist es nicht so tragisch. Ich benutze ACDSee eh nur als Bilder Browser.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Dezember 2018)

So, ich hab mir grad als Nach-Weihnachtsgeschenk das Samyang 100mm F2.8 Makro / Porträt Objektiv bestellt 
Nur MF und keine Stabilisierung, da muss man sich Zeit lassen 

Ich schwankte zwischen dem 12mm F2.0 und dem 100mm F2.8 und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass mir das 100mm aktuell mehr Möglichkeiten bietet (Makro, Porträt und leichtes Tele), als das 12mm, da ich ja das Fuji 18-55 noch habe.

Es ist zwar riesig und schwer, aber dafür soll es toll verarbeitet sein und eine tolle Bildqualität bieten. Ich bin gespannt 
Bei Makros fokussiert man eh hauptsächlich manuell und meistens nutz man ein Stativ.
Trotz der Brennweite von 100mm (bei APS-C entspricht es 150mm KB) sollen aber je nach Belichtugnzeit auch Fotos aus der Hand kein Problem sein 
Die Makrofotografie hat mich außerdem schon immer interessiert, nur bin ich bisher leider nie wirklich nah herangekommen.

Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es für Fuji X-Mount leider nicht. Das XF 60mm bietet mir nicht so viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten für knapp 650€ und das XF80mm ist mir mit 1200-1300€ auch einfach zu teuer.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Dezember 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das hätte mich ja noch interessiert (trotz der  mind. USD 25), aber dann ist es leider nur eine 1 year  subscription.



Stand heute Nacht noch nicht auf der Homepage - scheint nachträglich hinzugekommen zu sein.

Beschweren sich schon einige Leute bei HumbleBundle auf der Facebook-Seite genau darüber.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was soll bei ACDSee die "One Year Subscription" sein?
Bei meinem Standard 2018 ist da nichts in der Richtung

Auf der ACD Systems Homepage habe ich auch nichts zum Thema Subscriptions bei Ultimate 2018 gefunden...


----------



## Lotto (28. Dezember 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Stand heute Nacht noch nicht auf der Homepage - scheint nachträglich hinzugekommen zu sein.
> 
> Beschweren sich schon einige Leute bei HumbleBundle auf der Facebook-Seite genau darüber.
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn es nur ein Jahr ist, kann sich denke für 25 Dollar bei dem Bundle trotzdem keiner wirklich über den Preis beschweren.
Leider kommt ACDSee nicht mit meinen RAW-Dateien von Canon klar (Farben werden fleckig dargestellt, was selbst unbearbeitet in der normalen Ansicht sichtbar ist), anonsten find ich es von der Bedienung viel übersichtlicher als Capture One und man kann die Bilder nach Ordnerstruktur verwalten (im Gegensatz zu LR).


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was soll bei ACDSee die "One Year Subscription" sein?
> Bei meinem Standard 2018 ist da nichts in der Richtung
> 
> Auf der ACD Systems Homepage habe ich auch nichts zum Thema Subscriptions bei Ultimate 2018 gefunden...


Da es mittlerweile Version 2019 gibt, finde ich dort auch nur die drei Versionen von "ACDSee Photo Studio Ultimate 2019"
Kaufen | ACDSee Photo Studio Ultimate 2019
97 € pro Jahr
oder
115 € für eine Lebenslange Lizenz (Sonderpreis bis 3.1.2019)

Da ich nichts von Abosoftware halte (ich kaufe nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Kamera und brauche auch sonst nicht ständig neuen Funktionalitäten) habe ich nicht weiter gelesen, was nach dem Jahr ohne weitere Zahlung passiert. Meine Vermutung ist aber, dass es nicht mehr sein wird wie bei Adobe (anschauen alter RAWs ja, Import/Bearbeitung neuer Bilder aber nicht mehr).



Lotto schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nur ein Jahr ist, kann sich denke  für 25 Dollar bei dem Bundle trotzdem keiner wirklich über den Preis  beschweren.


Wenn das "Kleingedruckte" zu Beginn nicht angegeben  war, ist es mind. eine Frechheit und wäre ein Grund für eine Rückgabe.  Außer, die Jahreslizenz ist etwas anderes wie man es bei vielen anderen  Enduser-Abos gewohnt ist (keine oder massivst eingeschränkte  Funktionalität noch Ende des Abos).


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Trotz der Brennweite von 100mm (bei APS-C entspricht es 150mm KB) sollen aber je nach Belichtugnzeit auch Fotos aus der Hand kein Problem sein


Ich habe mein EF 100/2.0 USM damals an Canon APS-C nur freihand genutzt. Aber natürlich inkl. AF, Sport mit MF tue ich mir nicht an (sonst wäre ich schon lange auf der Suche nach einen sündhaft teuren Nikon 300mm f/2.0 ED. Und auch bei Portraits hatte ich keine Lust auf MF, das Scharfstellen ist aber mit der DSLM einfacher.

Als Makro-Ersatz war das EF 100/2 mit Zwischenringen zumindest an der damaligen 8 MPix Kamera auch gut nutzbar.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es für Fuji X-Mount leider nicht.


So lange MF genügt, könnte man auch einen EF-Adapter nehmen (der scheint keine Linse zu haben) und daran günstige, gebrauchte Canon-Objektive nutzten, z.B. sowas:
Quenox Adapter für Canon-EOS-Objektiv an Fuji-X-Mount-Kamera - mit eingebauter Blende günstig kaufen | Enjoyyourcamera
Oder in der teuren Variante des Adapters mit AF und Blendenverstellung (anstatt der eigenen Blende im Adapter)
Viltrox ef-fx1 Autofokus Objektiv Mount Adapter: Amazon.de: Kamera

Mit alten Nikon-F Objektiven wäre der Adapter ohne AF noch günstiger (die haben einen Blendenring).


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Dezember 2018)

Für Sport und Fotos wo viel Bewegung drin ist, würde ich mir MF auch nicht antun 
Wobei es sicherlich nur Übungssache ist.
Für Makro und Porträts ist das aber kein Problem, zumal ich an der DSLM Fokuspeaking und andere Hilfsmittel habe. Bei meiner kann ich z.B verschiedene Farben auswählen. Je roter z.B. dann ein Bereich ist, desto schärfer ist er. Funktioniert ziemlich gut, wie ich gemerkt habe.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Januar 2019)

So, habe mir jetzt das Foto-Bundle von HumbleBundle zugelegt.
Hauptsächlich wegen AuroraHDR 2018, Paint Shop Pro und Photo Mirage...

Wenn jmd Interesse an dem ACDSee Ultimate 2018 One Year Subcription Key hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.
Für nen kleinen Obulus gebe ich den gerne weiter.
Die Laufzeit beginnt erst mit der Key Redemption bei HumbleBundle - also ist noch alles nutzbar


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Januar 2019)

Hier mal ein Video, das ich ziemlich lustig finde 
Es geht um den Kameramarkt und die Nutzer bzw. das Kaufverhalten. Stellenweise konnte ich mich da auch drin finden, als ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kamera war 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZAmYZHyzqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2019)

Schönes video, auch wenn ich mich mit pentax irgendwie etwas unter repräsentiert fühle. 
Und ihre aufnahme-technik sollten sie vieleicht wirklich mal wechseln. Die alte kämpft ganz schön um den richtigen F.Okus zu finden...


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Januar 2019)

Morgen früh um halb fünf ist wieder Mondfinsternis, wer macht mit?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Morgen früh um halb fünf ist wieder Mondfinsternis, wer macht mit?
> Gruß, Fly



Arbeiten -.-


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2019)

Aktuell gibt es Aurora HDR 2018 von Skylum (Luminar-Entwickler) Gratis:
Perfect photos in less time

Aurora HDR 2018 fuer Windows und macOS kostenlos

Kann aber sein dass man mit dem Link in diversen Browsern rumspielen muss bis man richtig rauskommt..
Sollte dann so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juni 2019)

Hier mal eine schöne Übersicht mit den Sommeraktionen der div. Kamera / Objektiv / Zubehörhersteller:
Hersteller-Cashback - Photo Planet

Ich für meinen Teil bin echt am überlegen die 200€ Cashback auf die Lumix G9 mitzunehmen und mein DSLR-Geraffel zu verkaufen...


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juni 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hier mal eine schöne Übersicht mit den Sommeraktionen der div. Kamera / Objektiv / Zubehörhersteller:
> Hersteller-Cashback - Photo Planet
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin echt am überlegen die 200€ Cashback auf die Lumix G9 mitzunehmen und mein DSLR-Geraffel zu verkaufen...



Na dann noch schnell 
Die meisten der Aktionen laufen schon seit Mai. 

Also ich muss sagen, dass das mit dem Cashback bei Sony äußerst schnell und zuverlässig funktioniert. Innerhalb von 3 Wochen waren die Beträge da. Das Sony 85mm habe ich erst vor 2 Wochen gekauft und habe schon letzte Woche das Geld erhalten.

Bei Fuji hat es damals ca. 2 Monate gedauert.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juli 2019)

*Von Nikon D7100 auf Pana G9 => Upgrade oder Sidegrade*

Hallo zsm.

ich bin momentan ernsthaft am überlegen mein Nikon System (D7100 plus div Glas) abzugeben und komplett bei mFT einzusteigen.

Für Unterwegs habe ich ja schon seit einiger Zeit eine kompakte Oly M10 II Ausrüstung die mir  über die letzten Jahre auch wunderbare Bilder geliefert hat.

Auch habe ich gemerkt, dass ich immer weniger die DSLR nutze.
Das letzte mal im Sommer 2017 bei einem Konzert...

Da Panasonic aktuell die G9 zu einem guten Kurs (Preis) anbietet und es  auch obendrein noch ein Cash-Back Programm gibt erscheint mir die Kamera  als äußerst Attraktiv...

Ich konnte Sie auch schon direkt antesten und im Fachgeschäft hat sie sich auch gut angefühlt.

Aber ich höre auch gerne hier auf Hinweise und Tipps im Forum.
Im DSLR-Forum habe ich schon die diversen Threads zu der G9 durch bzw. überflogen.


*Stellt die G9 im Vergleich zur D7100 eher ein Sidegrade dar oder ist sie sogar ein Upgrade?*


Für mich positiv ist

der EVF (what you see is what you get)
die Kompaktheit (selbst mit dem Oly 40-150 Pro ist sie besser handlebar als die D7100 mit dem AF-S 70-200 F4 VR)
ich hätte ein einheitliches System und wäre nicht mehr in zwei Welten unterwegs (Nikon DX und mFT)
Die Einarbeitung ins Pana-Menüsystem dürfte weniger aufwendig sein als bei Oly damals

Eure Meinungen dazu?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2019)

Also in meinen augen steht und fällt eine kamera mit dem AF. Den der G9 solltest du also erstmal ausprobieren, falls du immer noch ein paar dunkle momente (z.b. konzert-fotografie) in deinem leben hast.
Ich hab heut erst wieder den unterschied zwischen K30 bzw. K1 erfahren und ich muß sagen, nicht nur das gewicht ist unterschiedlich.  Währen ich bei der K1 hochziehen+einschalten+drauf halten+auslösen gleichzeitig kann, kommt bei der K30 schon die nachführung manchmal ins stottern. Hab dadurch heute ein paar bilder nicht gemacht.  (aber die K30 mußte auch mal wieder ausgeführt werden!)


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Juli 2019)

Naja, wenn du die D7100 lange nicht benutzt hast, gibt es ja keinen Grund mehr sie aufzuheben, außer du bräuchtest sie wegen bestimmten Brennweiten oder als Ersatz.
Vom Bild her wirst du kaum Unterschiede sehen. Heutige MFT Kameras sind genauso gut wie heutige APS-C Kameras. Der Vorteil von MFT ist aber, dass die Auswahl an Objektiven riesig ist. Bei APS-C muss man oft auch zu VF Objektiven greifen.
Ich habe das vergangene Jahr mit der Suche nach einer Kamera für mich verbracht. Weg von einer alten Nikon D5100 (glaube ich) und dann von einer Fuji XT20, zu einer Lumix G9, zu einer Fuji XT2 und letztendlich zu A7II und III.
Ich hatte die G9 auch für ein paar Tage, weil aber Zeit und Datum nicht gespeichert wurden, habe ich sie zurückgeschickt, denn ich vermutete einen Defekt.
Die G9 hat sich richtig gut in der Hand angefühlt und ist vollgestopft mit Funktionen. Das sind so viele Funktionen und ich hätte vermutlich gerade einmal 10% davon genutzt.
Das war auch der Grund, warum ich keine neue G9 mehr wollte. Der Funktionsumfang ist riesig und dementsprechend auch der Preis. Letztendlich kommen aber auch keine besseren Bilder raus, als bei günstigeren MFT Kameras.
Für ca. 1300€ finde ich sie einfach zu teuer für eine MFT Kamera. Da bekommt man schon eine Sony A7II. Die hat nicht so viele Funktionenen, hatte aber genau das, was ich brauchte.

Der EVF ist in der Tat sehr gut. Allerdings habe ich gemerkt, dass weniger hoch auflösende EVF nicht schlechter sind. Das Bild entsteht in meinem Kopf und der EVF dient nur dazu alles auszureichten und den Ausschnitt festzulegen.
Bzgl. Kompaktheit dürfte zwischen G9 und D7100 kein allzu großer Unterschied sein, denn die G9 gehört zu den größten MFT Kameras und ist sogar größer als meine A7II/III.
Ja, du hättest dann ein einheitliches System, aber du musst wissen, ob es das Geld wert wäre, denn die Bilder werden nicht viel besser als bei deiner Olympus. Olympus dürfte als nächstes eh eine EM5 III rausbringen, denn die ist längst überfällig.
Da ist die Frage, ob die nicht interessanter für dich wäre. Vom Preis her dürfte sie aber ähnlich zur G9 sein.
Das Pana Menü ist deutlich übersichtlicher und logischer als viele andere Menüs und ähnelte dem meiner Nikon. Ich hatte da kein Problem.

Ich finde den Preis einfach zu hoch, auch den einer M1 II. Für das Geld bekommt man schon VF Kameras. Das war mit der Grund, warum ich mich gegen MFT und für VF entschieden hatte.
Auch gute Objektive kosten bei MFT sehr viel. Bspw das Panasonic 42,5mm F1.2 kostet 1255€. Bei Sony habe ich mein 85mm F1.8 für 500€ bekommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Juli 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also in meinen augen steht und fällt eine kamera mit dem AF. Den der G9 solltest du also erstmal ausprobieren, falls du immer noch ein paar dunkle momente (z.b. konzert-fotografie) in deinem leben hast.
> Ich hab heut erst wieder den unterschied zwischen K30 bzw. K1 erfahren und ich muß sagen, nicht nur das gewicht ist unterschiedlich.  Währen ich bei der K1 hochziehen+einschalten+drauf halten+auslösen gleichzeitig kann, kommt bei der K30 schon die nachführung manchmal ins stottern. Hab dadurch heute ein paar bilder nicht gemacht.  (aber die K30 mußte auch mal wieder ausgeführt werden!)



Der AF der G9 gehört mit zu den besten und arbeitet bis -4 EV.
Es handelt sich beim Fokus um einen DFD (depth from Defocus) Fokus.

Kann man hier nachlesen: Panasonic Lumix DC-G9 Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2019)

Mein englisch ist zwar mangelhaft, aber dennoch finde ich den test von dpreview eigenartig. So erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man einen kontrast-AF mit einer warnweste testet. (die hat maximale kontraste) Dazu ist das gesicht des radfahrers doch ziemlich weich gezeichnet. (überhaupt hätte ich mehr schärfe erwartet)
Dazu bin ich mir beim video nicht ganz schlüssig wie hell es da wirklich war. Die ISO-werte gingen ja bis 6400, aber da hat selbst meine K30 noch keine übergroßen probleme etwas zu fokussieren und das zu tracken. (staub ist schwieriger)


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juli 2019)

Ich bin echt gerade im GAS-Modus... 

Erst haut Pana 200€ Cashback auf die G9 raus.
Jetzt bietet Oly auf diverse m.Zuiko Linsen schon einen Sofortrabatt an.
200€ für das 12-40er Pro und ebenfalls 200€ für das 40-150er Pro dir direkt beim Kauf verrechnet werden

Aber ob das "HabenWollen" hier über das "Brauchen" siegen soll/darf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juli 2019)

Kann dich verstehen. Nachdem ich letztes WE mal wieder mit der K30 unterwegs war hab ich dann doch das geringere gewicht und die höhere bildrate gegenüber der K1 zu schätzen gelernt. Blöder weise schreit jetzt was in mir nach einer K3 II oder KP als zweit-body und mein verstand sagt immer "NEIN"...


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2019)

Bei mir sagt der Verstand, das G.A.S. und auch der Bauch => "Hol dir den G9 Body! Die Linsen kannst du auch gebraucht übers DSLR-Forum zu günstigen Konditionen nachkaufen"

Aber der Sofortrabatt und man hat dann eine neue Linse die nicht arg viel teurer kommt als eine gebrauchte (zumindest bei der Oly 12-40er PRO) lassen das o.g. wieder in einem anderen Licht erscheinen...

Und im Fotobereich habe ich seit Jahren schon nichts großartig investiert.
Aber ich glaube ich fange schon an mir das alles schön zureden


----------



## labernet (9. Juli 2019)

A propos investieren, nachdem mir ja aus Blödheit das Objektiv der G81 kaputt gegangen ist, hab ich jetzt erstmal bei nem Warehouse Deal zugeschlagen und das 14-150 II von Olympus geholt. Mal gespannt wie die Bilder werden (in 2 Wochen gehts in Urlaub :o)


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Juli 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei mir sagt der Verstand, das G.A.S. und auch der Bauch => "Hol dir den G9 Body! Die Linsen kannst du auch gebraucht übers DSLR-Forum zu günstigen Konditionen nachkaufen"
> 
> Aber der Sofortrabatt und man hat dann eine neue Linse die nicht arg viel teurer kommt als eine gebrauchte (zumindest bei der Oly 12-40er PRO) lassen das o.g. wieder in einem anderen Licht erscheinen...
> 
> ...



Kenn ich 

Die Frage ist, ob dir der G9 Body mehr nützt, als die Objektive 
Oder jetzt die Objektive und Ende des Jahres / nächstes Jahr die Olympus EM5 III? 
Mit der EM5 III müsste Olympus auf jeden Fall die G9 überbieten oder preislich unterbieten und Cashbackaktionen gibt es nächstes Jahr auch.

Ich habe auch 8 Jahre lang nicht in den Fotobereich investiert und dafür habe ich in kurzer Zeit das aus den 8 Jahren nachgeholt


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube nicht das Oly die M5 beim AF-C aufbohrt...
Und die M1 bietet nicht das P/L Verhältnis wie die G9

Ich glaube am WE gehts zum Body-Shoppen in die Stadt 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juli 2019)

So. Pana G9 inkl Oly 40-150 Pro gegönnt


----------



## DPr (23. Juli 2019)

Gratuliere.. ich hatte leider auch schweres G.A.S ..  Sony A7iii mit LEA-4 Adapter.  Nur im Urlaub ausnutzen ging nicht, schlechtes Wetter und die Teilmondfinsternis genau vor der Milchstraße am einzigsten sternenklaren Abend.. grmpf.. wo ist das Taschentuch *snief*.

Witziger weise, durch den Adapter soll die A7iii auf SLT 65 Niveau von der AF Geschwindigkeit runterbrechen. Geht so.. gefühlt ist die A7 immer noch einen Tacken schneller mit dem Adapter als meine alte A65.


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2019)

Sagt mal Leute... ich schau mir gerade meine Videos an die ich vom Biken gemacht hab. Meistens waren wir ja im Wald und mir ist aufgefallen, das die Videos/Fotos meist sehr dunkel sind. Ich hatte meistens die Iso so weit runter bzw die Blendenzahl klein, damit Helle Stellen nicht ausgebrannt sind. Ich Filme/Fotografiere mit der EOS80D. 
Liegt das an meinen gewählten Einstellungen oder am Crop Sensor? Würde ein VF Sensor bessere Ergenbisse liefern wegen höherer Dynamic Range oder liegt das einfach nur an von mir falsch gewählten Einstellungen? Oder gehts einfach nicht anders wenn man schattige Stellen und von Licht sehr erhellte Stellen hat?! Ich hänge mal ein Video mit an, da sieht mans sehr gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzvw0onIv9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2019)

Der dynamikumfang nützt dir nur etwas in der nachbearbeitung. Beim aufnehmen erhöht er nur den spielraum. (den man dann ja in der nachbearbeitung hast)
Von daher solltest du schauen, ob du in der videobearbeitung die schatten ggf. noch etwas hoch ziehen oder wenigstens die belichtung anpassen kannst.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. August 2019)

Mal was anderes. Canon lässt anscheinend massiv nach. Aber der Hersteller der SD Karte würde mich interessieren. 😇



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (7. August 2019)

Siehst du falsch...die SD Karte blieb nur unversehrt, wegen dem robusten Canon Body. 
Bei einer dünnen DSLM wär die Karte auch geschmolzen!


----------



## JackA (8. August 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute... ich schau mir gerade meine Videos an die ich vom Biken gemacht hab. Meistens waren wir ja im Wald und mir ist aufgefallen, das die Videos/Fotos meist sehr dunkel sind.


Finde Ich absolut nicht. Farben, Helligkeit und Kontrast sind mMn. sehr gut abgestimmt. Das Thema beim Wald sind die Schatten und hellen Lichtflecke von der Sonne. Personen die sich im Schatten befinden, sieht man nur abgedunkelt, was aber völlig normal ist und da , wo man nur dunkle Personen sieht, hast du sowieso gegen die Sonne gefilmt, was ja auch absichtlich war.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2019)

Allmählich lichtet sich mein Nikon Park
Weg sind schon

das Sigma 18-50 EX f2.8
das Tamron 70-300 VC USD
das Nikkor AF-S 70-200 F4 VR
sowie eine Umhängetasche

Jetzt müssen nur noch weg:

D7100 mit BG
Sigma 17-70C
Sigma 50-150 EX f2.8
Tokina 12-24 F4
Nikon SB-600 Blitz
Lowepro Slingshot 300 AW


----------



## Drayygo (23. September 2019)

Hey, ich hab eigentlich nur eine kurze Frage. 

Ich habe von meiner besseren Hälfte eine Canon EOS 4000D geschenkt bekommen, da ich immer mal wieder hab fallen lassen, dass ich mich für Fotografie interessiere aber das Geld nie übrig war, da ich einige Hobbys pflege. Für Reviews, also größtenteils Produktfotografie habe ich bisher immer meine Cybershot SX20IS genutzt. Jetzt ist die 4000D natürlich für Produktfotografie mehr als ausreichend und hat da schon meine Bilder qualitativ deutlich verbessert. 
Taugt die Kamera denn grundsätzlich auch für Portraits, Landschaftsbilder etc. (in Kombination mit dem Kit-Objektiv), oder ist grundsätzlich ein neues Objektiv notwendig? Oder brauch ich für das alles direkt eine neue Kamera?


----------



## fotoman (23. September 2019)

Du kannst selbstverständlich mit der EOS 4000D+Kit alles aufnehmen, was Dir "vor diem Linse" kommt. In vielen Fällen wirst Du vermutlich keinen Unterschied zu den Ergebnisse mit der SX20IS sehen, in einigen ist er sofort sichtbar und bei einigen Motiven wirst Du sogar schlechtere Ergebnisse erzielen wie mit der Cybershot SX20IS. Und genauso ist der "Weg zum Bild" ein anderer.

Das Kit (vermutlich ein Canon EF-S 18-55 mm 3.5-5.6 III) reicht zunächst vollkommen aus. Erst, wenn es um gewisse Gestaltungsideen geht, mag das Kit-Objekitv dafür weniger (oder mit Pech garnicht) geeignet sein.

Beispiel Produkfotografie:

Die Cybershot SX20IS kann im Makromodus bis auf 0 cm Entfernung (Motiv zu Objetkiv) scharf stellen. Das Kit-Objektiv der 4000D hat keine Makro-Funktion. Damit mag die SX20IS durchaus für Deine Produktfotos besser geeignet sein wie die 4000D mit dem Kit-Objektiv. Da hilft nur selber testen. Sind die Produkte groß genug und Du hast auch keine Probleme damit, mittels Sucher den Bildausschnitt zu bestimmen, dürften die Ergebnisse mit der 4000D mind. gleich gut sein, bei weniger Licht oder großer Betrachtung sogar besser.

Beispiel: weiter entfernte Motive:

Die Canon PowerShot SX20 IS hat ein Objektiv mit einer Brennweite von 28mm bis 560mm.
Das Kit-Objkektiv hat eine Brennweite von 28.8mm bis 88mm
Beides jeweils umgerechnet auf Kleinbild, also den "alten" analogen Film.
Je größer die Brennweite, um so eher kannst Du entfernte Motive Blldfüllend von einem festen Standort aus ablichten.

Nun mag man machmal den Standort ändern können, aber halt nicht immer. Im Zoo kannst Du halt nicht ins Gehege und Flugzeugen oder Vögeln in der Natur kannst Du auch nicht hinterher fliegen.

Es reicht auch nicht immer aus, das Bild der EOS 4000D am PC zu beschneiden. Wenn Du öfters solche Motive/Standorte hast, wirst Du es merken und kannst Dir dann Gedanken über ein passendes Teleopbjektiv machen.

Beispiel: Bodennahe Aufnahmen:

Die Cybershot SX20IS hat ein Schwenk und drehbares Display, die 4000D hat ein feststehendes Display. Willst Du nun bodennahe Motive aufnehmen, musst Du Dich "in den Dreck" legen oder einen passenden Winkelsucher für die EOS 4000D kaufen.


----------



## taks (23. September 2019)

Grundsätzlich kannst du mit der Kamera alles fotografieren. 
Es kommt bei einem Foto mal hauptsächlich darauf an, dass das Motiv schön dargestellt wird und das geht auch mit deiner Cybershot. 
Die restlichen paar Prozent holt man dann mit einer guten Kamera raus (bessere Schärfe, Rauschverhalten etc.).


----------



## Drayygo (23. September 2019)

Okay, also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass für "Hobby-Geknipse mit später bestimmt nahendem semi-professionellen Ansatz" meine Kamera mich zu Beginn nicht limitieren wird, schon gar nicht, wenn ich mir irgendwann andere Objektive hole? 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## JackA (23. September 2019)

Bei der Canon 4000D kommts sehr stark drauf an, was man möchte.
In meinen Augen taugt sie zum Fotografieren von statischen Objekten bei nicht allzu schlechten Lichtverhältnissen (Produktfotografie, Landschaft, etc.), alles andere ist dann Glückssache. Das liegt...
1. am langsamen Autofokus, 2. am alten Sensor und der nicht so überragenden ISO-Leistung und 3. am fehlenden Bildstabi, wodurch du kürzere Verschlusszeiten in Kauf nehmen musst.
Das ist aber ganz normal bei dem Preis der DSLR. Zum Ausprobieren reicht sie aber alle mal. Ich habe selbst Jahre lang mit einer Einstiegs-Kamera fotografiert und teils sehr gute Bilder geschossen. Problematisch wirds dann eben bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen, außer man nutzt dann ein Stativ und eine längere Belichtungszeit.

Hier: Fazit | Testbericht zur Canon EOS 4000D | Testberichte | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin


----------



## Drayygo (23. September 2019)

Jo, Stativ, Softboxen und Fotohintergründe mit Gestell hab ich alles dank der Produktfotografie schon hier


----------



## fotoman (23. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Okay, also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass für  "Hobby-Geknipse mit später bestimmt nahendem semi-professionellen  Ansatz" meine Kamera mich zu Beginn nicht limitieren wird, schon gar  nicht, wenn ich mir irgendwann andere Objektive hole?


Auch das  hängt wieder von Deinen Zielen ab. Der eine ist bereit, sich seine  Motive mit der gegebenen Ausrüstung zu erarbeiten. Der andere will diese  Zeit nicht investieren und versucht die gesparte Freizeit (es ist ja  ein Hobby) durch Geld und Technik zu erschlagen.

Mich persönlich  würde die Kamera und insb. das Objektiv für meine Motive limitieren. Ich habe meine DSLR aber seit gut einem  Jahrzehnt nur noch für exakt eine Motivkategorie.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> In meinen Augen taugt sie zum Fotografieren von statischen Objekten bei nicht allzu schlechten Lichtverhältnissen (Produktfotografie, Landschaft, etc.), alles andere ist dann Glückssache. Das liegt...


Seit wann hat Können und Erfahrung etwas mit Glück zu tun?

Vermeintlich "bessere" Technik kann die Grenzen bei gleichem Können des Fotografen auch nur dann verschieben, wenn man seine Grenzen kennt und weiss, mit welcher Technik man diese wie umgehen kann.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Problematisch wirds dann eben bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen, außer man nutzt dann ein Stativ und eine längere Belichtungszeit.


So schlecht finde ich die Ergebnisse auch bei ISO3200 nicht, slebst bei 100% Ansicht.

Alternativ kann man auch für kleines Geld (gebraucht) lichtstärkere oder stabilisierte Objektive kaufen, falls irgendwas davon mit dem gewünschten Motiven vereinbar ist. Oder man sucht sich die Motive, die zur Ausrüstung und den eigenen Fähigkeiten (auch in der Nachbearbeitung) passen.


----------



## JackA (24. September 2019)

> Seit wann hat Können und Erfahrung etwas mit Glück zu tun?


So war das nicht gemeint. Es geht um die technischen Grenzen, die die Kamera einem setzt (Ich weiß es ja selbst, da Ich mit Einstiegskameras schieße und das schon seit 12 Jahren).
Einen langsamen Autofokus und eine langsame Auslösung kannst du kaum mit Können und Erfahrung kompensieren. Man kann kein Objekt herzaubern, was noch nicht da ist und wenn es da ist, aber zu schnell für die Kamera, dann kann man es auch nicht langsamer zaubern. Das ist das Glück, von dem Ich gesprochen haben, ob dann das Foto noch was wird oder nicht.

Mal eine andere Frag in die Runde. Bei Landschaftsbildern hat man ja gerne in der Ferne einen Schleier/Dunst, der auch tatsächlich da war, nur will Ich den auf dem Bild nicht haben. Ich weiß, dass man in Lightroom Bereiche eines Bildes gezielt bearbeiten kann, nur gibt es sowas auch in kostenloser Form? RAWTherapee kann das z.B. nur sehr stark limitiert (Komplette Abgrenzung eines Bildteils, kein bestimmter Ausschnitt).


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frag in die Runde. Bei Landschaftsbildern hat man ja gerne in der Ferne einen Schleier/Dunst, der auch tatsächlich da war, nur will Ich den auf dem Bild nicht haben. Ich weiß, dass man in Lightroom Bereiche eines Bildes gezielt bearbeiten kann, nur gibt es sowas auch in kostenloser Form? RAWTherapee kann das z.B. nur sehr stark limitiert (Komplette Abgrenzung eines Bildteils, kein bestimmter Ausschnitt).



Diesen Dunst / Schleier bekomtm man mit normaler Nachbearbeitung nicht weg. In Lightroom, Lumiar etc. kann man nur den Himmel herausarbeiten.
Schleier oder Wolken müsste ich in Photoshop entfernen. Somit vermute ich, dass das mit GIMP auch möglich wäre. Der Aufwand dafür ist mir aber zu groß


----------



## JackA (22. Oktober 2019)

Wisst ihr, was mir Geiles passiert ist?
Meine Katze hat, als Ich bearbeitete Bilder gespeichert habe, beim Speichern, meine Daten-HDD runter gepfeffert... Alle Bilder der letzten 10 Jahre sind weg.


----------



## rtf (22. Oktober 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was mir Geiles passiert ist?
> Meine Katze hat, als Ich bearbeitete Bilder gespeichert habe, beim Speichern, meine Daten-HDD runter gepfeffert... Alle Bilder der letzten 10 Jahre sind weg.


Kein Backup oder ähnliches vorhanden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (22. Oktober 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Alle Bilder der letzten 10 Jahre sind weg.


Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder?

Klar, die Platte mag hops sein, die kann auch ohne Katze jederzeit ausfallen. Bei jemandem, der seit 10 Jahren digital fotografiert, seit 8 Jahren hier angemeldet ist und bei Betrachtung Deiner Anzahl an Beiträgen hier wohl auch häufiger unterwegs sein dürfte, wird es doch mind. ein Backup geben?


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Oktober 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was mir Geiles passiert ist?
> Meine Katze hat, als Ich bearbeitete Bilder gespeichert habe, beim Speichern, meine Daten-HDD runter gepfeffert... Alle Bilder der letzten 10 Jahre sind weg.



Autsch 

Deswegen habe ich meine Bilder auf einer SSD (zum bearbeiten), auf einer HDD (zur Sicherung) und dann noch einmal auf einer externen HDD (wo ich alle paar Wochen eine Sicherung mache).
Auf sowas habe ich nämlich keinen Bock.


----------



## Taitan (24. Oktober 2019)

Mal wieder was aus dem Studio 

Alles "echte" Effekte mit Prismen und Facettenlinsen.


----------



## JackA (24. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Autsch
> 
> Deswegen habe ich meine Bilder auf einer SSD (zum bearbeiten), auf einer HDD (zur Sicherung) und dann noch einmal auf einer externen HDD (wo ich alle paar Wochen eine Sicherung mache).
> Auf sowas habe ich nämlich keinen Bock.


Ja, Ich hatte das auch so, SSD und externe HDD als Backup, nur brauchte Ich heuer die SSD für andere Zwecke und habe die Daten nur noch auf der HDD gehabt. Tja... aus sowas lernt man.

@Taitan Also die Frisur von dem Model ist ja stark Geschmackssache. In meiner Kindheit wäre er nicht glücklich gewesen 
Die Effekte sind toll, für mich etwas zu viel schwarz in schwarz, weshalb viele Details verschluckt werden.


----------



## JackA (7. November 2019)

Unter euch Makro-Fotografen:
So ein Bild
Schafft man das Hand gehalten oder ist da ein Stativ zwingend notwendig?


----------



## Rage1988 (7. November 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Unter euch Makro-Fotografen:
> So ein Bild
> Schafft man das Hand gehalten oder ist da ein Stativ zwingend notwendig?



Naja, kommt auf das Licht bzw. die Belichtungszeit, die Brennweite und das Objektiv an. Bei einem mit manuellem Fokus wird es aus der Hand schwierig, weil der Schärfebereich so klein ist und beim kleinsten Wackler ist dann nicht mehr der Bereich scharf, den man gerne scharf gehabt hätt.
Bei deinem Beispiel Bild hat derjenige alles sehr gut ausgeleuchtet. Ich vermute, dass die Mücke schon tot war, sonst hätte er nicht die Zeit gehabt, alles so perfekt auszuleuchten.


----------



## Rwk (8. November 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Unter euch Makro-Fotografen:
> So ein Bild
> Schafft man das Hand gehalten oder ist da ein Stativ zwingend notwendig?





Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Beispiel Bild hat derjenige alles sehr gut ausgeleuchtet. Ich vermute, dass die Mücke schon tot war, sonst hätte er nicht die Zeit gehabt, alles so perfekt auszuleuchten.



Glaub nicht, dass die Fliege tot war. Bei toten Insekten sind oft die Augen beschädigt, die einzelnen Facetten...sowas fällt meistens sofort auf.
Die Ausleuchtung gelingt ganz einfach mit einem Aufsteckblitz + Diffusor. Da gibts einige Varianten zum kaufen, aber auch viele Bastel-Lösungen.
Verwacklungen kann man sehr gut mit der kurzen Dauer vom Blitz kompensieren, nicht nur im Makrobereich.
 Empfehlenswertes Thema zum reinlesen!  

Dann nur noch ein Motiv finden, das Auge fokussieren und im richtigen Moment auslösen.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. November 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass die Fliege tot war. Bei toten Insekten sind oft die Augen beschädigt, die einzelnen Facetten...sowas fällt meistens sofort auf.
> Die Ausleuchtung gelingt ganz einfach mit einem Aufsteckblitz + Diffusor. Da gibts einige Varianten zum kaufen, aber auch viele Bastel-Lösungen.
> Verwacklungen kann man sehr gut mit der kurzen Dauer vom Blitz kompensieren, nicht nur im Makrobereich.
> Empfehlenswertes Thema zum reinlesen!
> ...




Bei Aufsteckblitz mit Difusor wäre aber nicht alles hinter der Mücke auch so perfekt ausgeleuchtet. Selbst einzelne Teile, die Schatten erzeugen würden, werfen im Bild keine Schatten.

Einzelne defekte Facetten repariere ich dir in Sekunden in Lightroom oder Photoshop


----------



## Rwk (9. November 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei Aufsteckblitz mit Difusor wäre aber nicht alles hinter der Mücke auch so perfekt ausgeleuchtet. Selbst einzelne Teile, die Schatten erzeugen würden, werfen im Bild keine Schatten.


Wie kommste drauf? Blitz ruhig mal im Makrobereich. 
Der Diffusor war vermutlich so hoch wie 40 Fliegen übereinander...und der streut ja das Licht.
Bei direktem Sonnenlicht sehen wir starke Schatten, weil es eine winzige, sehr starke Lichtquelle ist. Wenn jedoch Wolken vor die Sonne ziehen, dann siehst du kaum Schatten, das Licht wird gestreut.
An der Reflektion auf den Beinen erkennt man ziemlich gut, dass geblitzt wurde. Ob aufgesteckt oder entfesselt...


----------



## Rage1988 (10. November 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Wie kommste drauf? Blitz ruhig mal im Makrobereich.
> Der Diffusor war vermutlich so hoch wie 40 Fliegen übereinander...und der streut ja das Licht.
> Bei direktem Sonnenlicht sehen wir starke Schatten, weil es eine winzige, sehr starke Lichtquelle ist. Wenn jedoch Wolken vor die Sonne ziehen, dann siehst du kaum Schatten, das Licht wird gestreut.
> An der Reflektion auf den Beinen erkennt man ziemlich gut, dass geblitzt wurde. Ob aufgesteckt oder entfesselt...



Muss ich mal testen, aber mit einem Aufsteckblitz +  Diffusor käme das Licht ja trotzdem ziemlich frontal.
Und in dem Bild siehst du keinerlei Schatten. Deswegen habe ich vermutet, dass es mehr als eine Lichtquelle sein müsste und bis man das alles richtig ausgerichtet hätte, wäre die Mücke vermutlich schon wieder woanders 

Heute ist bei Amazon der Lensball von Rollei im Blitz-Angebot, wenn es jemanden interessiert.
https://www.amazon.de/Rollei-Lensba...KK60HQMU&sprefix=rollei+lensba,aps,154&sr=8-1


----------



## FlyKilla (11. November 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Heute ist bei Amazon der Lensball von Rollei im Blitz-Angebot, wenn es jemanden interessiert.
> https://www.amazon.de/Rollei-Lensba...KK60HQMU&sprefix=rollei+lensba,aps,154&sr=8-1


In der Bucht bekommt man solche Kugeln für´n Zehner. ´kay, so eine schöne Tasche ist dann nicht dabei, aber die ist mir auch nicht den dreifachen Preis wert.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (11. November 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> In der Bucht bekommt man solche Kugeln für´n Zehner. ´kay, so eine schöne Tasche ist dann nicht dabei, aber die ist mir auch nicht den dreifachen Preis wert.
> Gruß, Fly



1. Hat die 90mm Durchmesser Kugel gestern 20€ gekostet 
2. Habe ich geschrieben "Wenn es jemanden interessiert" 

Es gibt alles meistens günstiger, aber vielleicht hätte ja jemand genau die Kugel gewollt.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. November 2019)

Ist immer noch unverschämt teuer.
100mm Fotokugel fotografie Glaskugel klar Kristallkugeln Glas Crystal Ball  | eBay
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (11. November 2019)

Du musst es doch nicht kaufen, ich habe es gepostet, falls jemand daran interessiert ist.

Die äußerst billigen Kugeln haben gerne mal Qualitätsprobleme.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. November 2019)

Die Möglichkeit von Luftblasen oder anderen Einschlüssen ist immer gegeben. Auch bei den teuren. Das ist kein Argument. In so einem Fall geht das Teil zurück.
Die von meinem Bruder und meine sind übrigens einwandfrei.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (11. November 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht, was das jetzt soll.
Anscheinend hast du Langeweile.

Ich habe ein Angebot gepostet, das vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant sein könnte.

Und du fängst an ewig zu diskutieren.

Es gibt alles immer günstiger. Wenn ich bei Alibaba schaue, ist es vermutlich noch günstiger. Es zwingt dich ja keiner das teurere Modell zu kaufen.

Ich poste zukünftig einfach keine Angebote mehr, die ich zufällig sehe und dann erspare ich mir eine derartig schwachsinnige Diskussion.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. November 2019)

Und ich verstehe deine Aufregung nicht. Schließlich ist das hier der "Der DI-Diskussions-Thread".
So what?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (19. Dezember 2019)

Bei HumbleBundle gibt es mal wieder ein Foto-Bundle:

Darin sind, je nachdem wie viel man zahlt:

Photolemur 3
div. Overlays für Luminar3/Aurora HDR
Aurora HDR 2018 / Luminar 3 / div LUTs und Looks

Von $1 über $20 bis zu $30


----------



## der_yappi (21. März 2020)

Für die Anfänger vlt interessant:
Jared Polin von FroKnowsPhoto gibt aktuell seinen _*"FroKnowsPhoto Guide To Getting Out Of Auto"*_ kostenlos bzw. PayWhatYouWant raus
FroKnowsPhoto Guide To Getting Out Of Auto (Pay What Y - froknowsphoto





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pzyjq3PbWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (22. April 2020)

Luminar3 aktuell for free:
Professional photo editing in less time.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. April 2020)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Mai 2020)

Falls jemand SD Karte braucht, gibt es die Sandisk Extreme Pro aktuell günstiger bei MM und Amazon

SanDisk Extreme PRO 64GB SDXC Speicherkarte bis zu 170: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2020)

Ich frage einfach mal hier, irgendwie passts ja doch auch hier rein.

Canon hat eine Software heraus gebracht, mit der man einige DSL(M)R als Webcam nutzen kann. Ich hab da schon öfter mal drüber nachgedacht für Twitch und auch einiges an Foreneinträgen gelesen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat Canon mal davon abgeraten seine DSL(M)R als Webcam zu nutzen, wegen der Belastung für den Sensor. Wie denkt ihr denn so darüber?! Es wird sich an der Belastung wohl kaum was geändert haben... Nur ein PR Move seitens Canon, der zur aktuellen Lage gerade Recht kommt?! Würdet ihr eure DSL(M)R als Webcam nutzen?! Ich filme ja auch mit meiner 80D, aber da filmt die vll mal 5min am Stück und das wäre schon seeeeehr lange.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Mai 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich frage einfach mal hier, irgendwie passts ja doch auch hier rein.
> 
> Canon hat eine Software heraus gebracht, mit der man einige DSL(M)R als Webcam nutzen kann. Ich hab da schon öfter mal drüber nachgedacht für Twitch und auch einiges an Foreneinträgen gelesen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat Canon mal davon abgeraten seine DSL(M)R als Webcam zu nutzen, wegen der Belastung für den Sensor. Wie denkt ihr denn so darüber?! Es wird sich an der Belastung wohl kaum was geändert haben... Nur ein PR Move seitens Canon, der zur aktuellen Lage gerade Recht kommt?! Würdet ihr eure DSL(M)R als Webcam nutzen?! Ich filme ja auch mit meiner 80D, aber da filmt die vll mal 5min am Stück und das wäre schon seeeeehr lange.



Also ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass die Kameras dabei nicht so heiß werden, wie vermutet, weil der Schreibvorgang wegfällt. Viel Hitze entsteht auch beim Schreiben auf die SD Karten. Außerdem sollten die Kameras einen Hitzeschutz haben. Ich kenne das von einigen DSLMs. Wenn die zu heiß werden, taucht eine Warnung auf oder die Kamera schaltet sich selbst ab.


----------



## JackA (15. September 2020)

@RyzA 
Vllt. ganz interessant für dich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Ni5VOCf8ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2020)

Ist exakt so, wie ich im Naturfotografie Thread geschrieben habe und mache ich auch nur so.

Könnte mit MFT aber schwer werden, weil die kleinen Sensoren weniger Dynamikumfang haben und in den aufgehellten Stellen wird man dann Rauschen erkennen. Da muss man dann einen Mittelweg finden, dass es passt.


----------



## JackA (15. September 2020)

Ja, das funktioniert bei APS-C auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad, aber man muss dann zwingend! in RAW fotografieren. Ein zu dunkles JPEG aufhellen wird meistens zu rauschend.
Da Ich aber Paintshop Pro habe, und das die einzige Funktion ist, die Ich in der Software noch nutze, mache Ich das mittlerweile auch so, dass Ich ein JPEG Bild mit -2 und eins mit 0 als Belichtungsreihe aufnehme und dann in der Software sage, mach mir ein HDR draus, wobei Ich auch sagen kann, dass sie mir aus nem RAW ein HDR machen soll.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> Ja, das funktioniert bei APS-C auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad, aber man muss dann zwingend! in RAW fotografieren. Ein zu dunkles JPEG aufhellen wird meistens zu rauschend.
> Da Ich aber Paintshop Pro habe, und das die einzige Funktion ist, die Ich in der Software noch nutze, mache Ich das mittlerweile auch so, dass Ich ein JPEG Bild mit -2 und eins mit 0 als Belichtungsreihe aufnehme und dann in der Software sage, mach mir ein HDR draus, wobei Ich auch sagen kann, dass sie mir aus nem RAW ein HDR machen soll.



Ja, bei APS-C ist es auch kein Problem, aber wie du schreibst, muss man zwangsweise in RAW fotografieren um das so zu machen. Mit JPEGs ist das nicht möglich bzw. es sieht dann einfach schrecklich aus.


----------



## XT1024 (13. November 2020)

Nur so als Hinweis: Luminar 4+Aurora HDR ab ~21 €








						Humble Software Bundle: AI-Powered Photo Editor with Luminar 4
					

Put the power of artificial intelligence to work for you and make jaw-dropping photos with the Luminar 4 AI-powered Photo Editor Bundle by Humble Bundle.




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## der_yappi (21. November 2020)

ACDSee hat aktuelle die BlackFriday Week (wie so viele andere auch)...








						Geschäft | ACDSee
					

Erwerben Sie großartige ACDSee-Produkte für alle Ihre Anforderungen in den Bereichen Fotobearbeitung, Videobearbeitung und Digital Asset Management.




					www.acdsee.com
				




Für Leute die mit der Videobearbeitung anfangen wollen, gibt es dort den _ACDSee Luxea Video Editor _aktuell gratis.
Gerade getestet...
Bei dem "kostenlosen" Luxea wollen die beim Export entweder dass man ein Abo abschließt oder man bekomment ein Wasserzeichen ins Video getackert... Außerdem verlangt er nach einer Anmeldung...
Fliegt also wieder runter.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe mir kürzlich mal Luminar AI gekauft, um zu schauen, was man da so machen kann, aber das Programm ist eine riesige Enttäuschung. Es wirkt eigentlich vom Aufbau und den Funktionen wie eine Handy App und man meint auch, dass es für Handys gemacht worden wäre. Ein Histogramm gibt es zwar, das ist aber so klein und nutzlos, dass man es gar nicht einblenden muss.

Die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist auch einfach lächerlich. Eine Datei, die bei Luminar AI 50 Sekunden zum Exportieren braucht, schafft Lightroom in 5 Sekunden.  Importieren dauert auch ewig und die Bearbeitungstools reagieren verzögert. Anständiges Arbeiten ist damit nicht möglich. Die KI macht zwarbei dem Programm einiges selbst, aber das sieht man auch, weil es einfach merkwürdig aussieht.

Das Einzige, was Skylum wirklich kann, ist Marketing Gelaber.

Achja und die 30 Tage Geld zurück Garantie funktioniert auch 

Also das Programm ist echt nur dazu gedacht, wenn man pro Woche ein Bild bearbeiten möchte und wenn man sich nicht mit Bearbeitung beschäftigen möchte.


----------



## Lotto (29. Dezember 2020)

Also Performance wie immer bei Skylum unterirdisch; und es wird auch nicht dran gearbeitet werden.
Bei Luminar 2018/3 dachte ich noch, dass sie es mit 4 besser machen. Nachdem sie 4 rausgebracht haben und die Performance immer noch nicht akzeptabel war/ist (wer CO oder LR nutzt weiß was möglich ist) waren sie bei mir schon unten durch. Dem Fass den Boden hat aber endgültig die Ankündigung von Luminar AI ausgeschlagen, was sie als eigenständige "vollkommen andere" Software verkaufen.
War für mich eigentlich klar, dass Luminar AI auch diese Probleme haben wird, ansonsten hätten sie es ja bei Luminar 4 schon behoben.

Damit sind Skylum-Produkte eigentlich nur für eine Zielgruppe geeignet: Leute die ab und an mal einzelne Bilder mit einer bessere Automatiklösung als die kamerainternen bearbeiten wollen.

Ne sorry aber wenn die so weitermachen können die bald den Laden dicht machen. So kann man die Kundschaft auf Dauer nicht verar.....


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Dezember 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ne sorry aber wenn die so weitermachen können die bald den Laden dicht machen. So kann man die Kundschaft auf Dauer nicht verar.....


Ich glaube durchaus, dass es dafür ein breites Zielpublikum gibt. Viele wollen sich nicht mit Bildbearbeitung auseinandersetzen oder können es nicht. Die brauchen eine KI, die das macht, so wie es eine KI am Smartphone macht.
Durch die KI sieht es meistens aber völlig daneben aus, aber das merken diese Leute dann eh nicht.

Skylum hat vorher aber ganz schön auf die Pauke gehaut. Ich habe einige Berichte gelesen und diese ganzen verdammten Influencer bei Youtube und Co haben auch noch überall berichtet, wie toll es doch ist und wie schnell Luminar AI ist.  Alles reine Verar***e.

Wer wirklich fotografiert und wer seine Bilder bearbeiten möchte, der wird mit Luminar AI nicht glücklich.

Ich habe auch kürzlich (aus Langeweile) die Testversion von Capture One heruntergeladen. Capture One ist richtig geil und gäbe es nicht diese Versionen, die nur auf einen Kamerahersteller beschränkt sind (oder die abartig teure Version für alle Hersteller), dann würde ich Capture One nutzen. Aber mit Lightroom komme ich da eben günstiger weg.


----------



## fotoman (29. Dezember 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber mit Lightroom komme ich da eben günstiger weg.


Nur, wenn Du die Cloud auch nutzt oder Dir jährlich neue Kameras kaufst. Wer LR nur als Raw-Converter nutzen will und kein PS benötigt (dann dürfte CO sowieso keine Alternative sein), ist mit dem LR-Abo zumindest unter Windows nach ein paar Jahren teurer dran. Wer gar nur Kameras eines Herstellers hat, ist schon nach gut einem Jahr mit CO günstiger dran und kann es lebenslang ohne weitere Kosten nutzen.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Dezember 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Du die Cloud auch nutzt oder Dir jährlich neue Kameras kaufst. Wer LR nur als Raw-Converter nutzen will und kein PS benötigt (dann dürfte CO sowieso keine Alternative sein), ist mit dem LR-Abo zumindest unter Windows nach ein paar Jahren teurer dran. Wer gar nur Kameras eines Herstellers hat, ist schon nach gut einem Jahr mit CO günstiger dran und kann es lebenslang ohne weitere Kosten nutzen.


Capture One Abo für alle Hersteller -> 220€ im Jahr
Lightroom + PS -> ca. 140€ im Jahr

Somit ist Lightroom für mich deutlich günstiger.

CO kann man auch ohne Abo kaufen, hat dann aber Neuerungen und Verbesserungen von zukünftigen Versionen nicht, außer man kauft dann auch die neue Version, was aber auch gut teuer wird, wenn man die Version für alle Hersteller braucht (= 350€).


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2020)

Kommt auf den individuellen Usecase an mit den Kosten...
Ein Lightroom Abo wäre für mich dieses Jahr komplett für die Katz gewesen - ein Jahr komplett OHNE irgend etwas mit Fotos 

Außerdem habe *ich *bisher noch nie jedes Jahr die Software aktualisiert.
Meine ACDSee Versionen liefen immer über mehrerer Jahre, ebenso PS Elements und nun auch Luminar (2018 / Flex // die 3er sowie 4er Version oder gar die AI Version ist für mich von keinem Interesse).

Das nächste was getestet werden würde, wäre ON1...


----------



## fotoman (31. Dezember 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> CO kann man auch ohne Abo kaufen, hat dann aber Neuerungen und Verbesserungen von zukünftigen Versionen nicht,


Sowas habe ich noch nie vermisst. Updates hätte ich bisher nur alle 4-6 Jahre benötigt, wenn mal wieder eine neue Kamera fällig war.

C1 gab es im Dezember (wohl nur noch bis heute Abend) als Vollversion (lebenslang lauffähig, keine Ahnung, wie das beim C1 Abo ist, LR ist quasi tot, wenn man nicht mehr zahlt) für 200 USD (ca. 170€ als C1 V20 inkl. kostenlosen Update, z.B. von B&H) oder für 130 USB als Nikon- bzw. Sony-Version.

Aber klar., wer ständig die neueste SW haben möchte (mir ist performante HW für vorhandene SW, deren Arbeitsablauf ich auswändig kenne, meist lieber) oder PS nutzt, der ist mit dem LR-Abo und all seinen Einschränkungen günstiger dran.


----------



## Lotto (31. Dezember 2020)

Bestes Beispiel ist doch CO 21. Das Update von 20 soll für Fuji/Sony oder Nikon soweit ich informiert bin 129 Euro kosten.

Hier die Änderungen von 20 auf 21:
- Speed Edit: soll den Workflow beschleunigen wenn man viele Bilder am Stück bearbeitet, für Hobby-Fotografen Null Nutzwert
- Dehaze: ein Dehaze-Regler der halt Dunst entfernt. Zwar nice, aber das konnte man im Prinzip vorher auch schon, nur eben nicht so bequem
- Erweiterte Tooltips für Funktionen: für Neueinsteiger hilfreich, aber die werden ja eher kein Update kaufen, sondern das erste Mal eine Version, also für Bestandskunden eher uninteressant
- schnellere Dateiverwaltung: war vorher schon schnell, ka ob man den Unterschied dann überhaupt messen kann
- Profile für spezielle Kameras, die kaum jemand nutzt, wo man den Unterschied dann zu den vorherigen mit der Lupe suchen muss
- HEIC Untersützung: wer braucht das? Hab von dem Format vorher noch nie was gehört. Nutzt irgendwer was anderes als jpg, png, tiff & Co für fertig entwickelte Bilder?

Sprich: wenn man jetzt nicht gerade Berufsfotograf ist oder der übelste Fanboy kann man sich das Update (Phase One nennt es sogar Upgrade ) sparen.
Übrigens: die Version für Fuji/Sony/Nikon kostet 149 Euro normal, also ist ganze 20 Euro teurer als das "Upgrade" !

Ich selbst finde das Programm wirklich super, aber diese Updatepolitik kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Einzige Erklärung für mich ist halt, dass Berufsphotografen das ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken zahlen würden wegen Speed-Edit, was aber für jeden Hobbyfotografen nutzlos sein dürfte. Aber Berufsfotografen haben eher ein Abo...alles irgendwie nicht so ganz durchdacht von Phase One.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Dezember 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist doch CO 21. Das Update von 20 soll für Fuji/Sony oder Nikon soweit ich informiert bin 129 Euro kosten.
> 
> Hier die Änderungen von 20 auf 21:
> - Speed Edit: soll den Workflow beschleunigen wenn man viele Bilder am Stück bearbeitet, für Hobby-Fotografen Null Nutzwert
> ...



129€ fürs Upgrade als Kunde. Na toll, da spart man ja wahnsinnig viel 
Das ist ein Witz. Hätten sie 80€ gemacht, wäre das in Ordnung, aber 20€ günstiger als wenn ein Neukunde die Version kauft . Als Neukunde findet man doch eh auch überall Rabattcodes.
Naja, wenn man immer die neueste Version möchte, rentiert sich das Abo.
An ihrer Preispolitik sollten sie noch arbeiten, denn die anderen Programme gibt es eben günstiger und unterstützen alle Hersteller.
Was, wenn man z.B. noch eine Drohne hat, aber sonst nur mit Sony fotografiert? Dann braucht man deswegen die teure PRO Version.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Schnäppchen.
Gruß, Fly


----------

